# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Εντυπώσεις και προβλήματα ενεργοποιημένων ON

## gzaro

Και ναι, η στιγμή που όλοι (εγώ περισσότερο) περιμέναμε...

Ποστάρω με τη σύνδεση της ON!!

Ιστορικό:
Αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο 25/1
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 8/3
Άφιξη τεχνικού και σύνδεση γραμμής στον κατανεμητή 9/3
Μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο, αλλά δεν γίνεται να με πάρουν. Ο router συγχρονίζει αλλά δεν έχω internet

Από pirelli:
INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  711 Kbps.
Download:  11464 Kbps.

Τηλέφωνο ΟΚ, internet OK 9/3

Τα πρώτα τεστ:

Ubuntu distro download (8 connections): περίπου 1157 KB/s
ftp.ntua.gr download (4 connections): περίπου 1098 KB/s

PC World test:
Browser speed: 536 KB/s
Download speed: 2765 KB/s

Παιχνίδια:
Τα pings δεν έχουν τρομερή διαφορά από την 1MBit ΑΡΥΣ που είχα.
Στο FEAR σε ενα server στη Γερμανία με 8 άτομα είχα ping 64 in-game
Στο SOF 2 σε σχεδόν άδειο server UK, ping 75 in-game

Και ένα tracert στο amazon (UK):
Tracing route to amazon.co.uk [87.238.81.129]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2    13 ms    13 ms     8 ms  91.132.1.131
  3    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  91.132.2.40
  4     7 ms    13 ms    13 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    53 ms    59 ms    52 ms  64.209.100.45
  6    85 ms    84 ms    84 ms  so0-0-0-2488M.ar1.DUB1.gblx.net [67.17.66.6]
  7    86 ms    84 ms    84 ms  Amazon.ge-5-0-0.406.ar1.dub1.gblx.net [64.209.88.98]
  8    78 ms    79 ms    85 ms  www.amazon.co.uk [87.238.81.129]

Trace complete.

BitTorrent:
Το interface του router, έχει κάπου πίνακα NAT, αλλά δεν βλέπω πουθενά κουμπί για να εισάγω εγγραφή. Ίσως πρέπει να ζητήσεις να το κάνουν αυτοί...

*EDIT:* coil σωστός για το UPnP... Παίζει. Η ταχύτητα σε ένα torrent με άπειρους seeders είναι γύρω στα 270 KB/s αλλά δεν το έχω πολύ ώρα. Είδα τα NAT στο router, αλλά το utorrent διαμαρτύρεται ότι δεν γίνεται σωστά το port forward...

Video on Demand:
Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα πείραμα, γιατί πρέπει να πάω το router στην TV...

*Edit:* Παίζει και αυτό. 

http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vod1bi3.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vod2ln3.jpg
http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vod3ei4.jpg

Δεν έχω τον κωδικό, αλλιώς θα κατέβαζα μια για τεστ...


Παρακαλώ, σιγά - σιγά οι αιτήσεις για τεστ...  :Laughing:

----------


## sid

:One thumb up:   wooo hooo!!

----------


## coil

> BitTorrent:
> Το interface του router, έχει κάπου πίνακα NAT, αλλά δεν βλέπω πουθενά κουμπί για να εισάγω εγγραφή. Ίσως πρέπει να ζητήσεις να το κάνουν αυτοί...



UPnP υποστηρίζει ο router? Αν υποστηρίζει δεν θα χρειαστεί να παίξεις με NAT.

----------


## Uziel

Μια χαρά σε βλέπω! Καλορίζικη  :Clap:

----------


## coil

Οι ταχύτητες πάντως είναι σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα  :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

Το τηλέφωνο έχει καλή ποιότητα?
....σε παρακαλώ αν μπορείς δοκίμασε με το all seeing eye να μας πέις πόσα πακέτα σηκώνει η γραμμή σου.

Kαλοριζικη φίλε :Wink: 

Ανεβασε κάποιο screenshot από το ρουτεράκι να δουμε τη ταχύτητα και τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής αν θες

----------


## Gemalde

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις tracert προς όλους τους ελληνικούς ISPs και μέτρα τα πακέτα της γραμμής με το all seeing eye.  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## coil

> BitTorrent:
> Το interface του router, έχει κάπου πίνακα NAT, αλλά δεν βλέπω πουθενά κουμπί για να εισάγω εγγραφή. Ίσως πρέπει να ζητήσεις να το κάνουν αυτοί...
> 
> *EDIT:* coil σωστός για το UPnP... Παίζει. Η ταχύτητα σε ένα torrent με άπειρους seeders είναι γύρω στα 270 KB/s αλλά δεν το έχω πολύ ώρα. Είδα τα NAT στο router, αλλά το utorrent διαμαρτύρεται ότι δεν γίνεται σωστά το port forward...


Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι δεν μπορείς να πειράξεις το NAT table ... κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει.

----------


## Candlemass

Άντε μπράβο να βλέπω να πέφτουν τα μεγκαμπίτια σφαίρααααα  :Razz:   :Razz:  

Καλορίζικος και στα δικά μας!  :Cool:

----------


## No-Name

Αλήθεια τι περιοχή είσαι?

----------


## 2048dsl

καλωριζικη mate  :Smile:

----------


## miltiadis21

Άργησε πάντως πολύ η ΟΝ σε σημείο να σηκώνει κλείσιμο για την κοροϊδια της. Απο 1 Mbit σε 10 Mbit πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη διαφορά  :Yahooooo:  .Άντε και σε περισσότερους ενεργοποιημένους για να δούμε τότε τι θα κάνει το δίκτυο της

----------


## ownagE_

Αψογος!!

Οπως ειπε κι ενας φιλος πιο πανω δωσε μας και tests με το Αll Seeing Eye και μερικα trace routes!  :Respekt:

----------


## Uziel

> Άργησε πάντως πολύ η ΟΝ σε σημείο να σηκώνει κλείσιμο για την κοροϊδια της.


?!?! Τι εννοείς άργησε? Σε σχέση με ποιόν?

----------


## No-Name

> ?!?! Τι εννοείς άργησε? Σε σχέση με ποιόν?




Off Topic


		την ίδια απορία έχω :Thinking:

----------


## gzaro

Λοιπόν...

All-seeing eye:

upstream (bit/s): 562104
downstream (bit/s): 781567
packet header overhead (bytes): 127
Max packets per second: 359

Ελληνικό trace:
Tracing route to www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms     8 ms     8 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.1.131
  3    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.42
  4    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    73 ms    61 ms    61 ms  64.209.100.45
  6    67 ms    75 ms    76 ms  fra7-global-crossing-1-us.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.41]
  7    80 ms    80 ms    75 ms  lon7-lon2-racc1.lon.seabone.net [195.22.209.101]

  8   161 ms   161 ms   152 ms  customer-side-forthnet-2-gr-lon7.lon.seabone.net [195.22.209.54]
  9   161 ms   161 ms   161 ms  core-ath-07.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.101]
 10   150 ms   159 ms   159 ms  serv-ath-06.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.206]
 11   156 ms   161 ms   158 ms  www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]

Trace complete.

Πολύ μεγάλο!! Πρέπει να φταίει ότι δεν έχει σύνδεση με AIX. Είχε συζητηθεί παλαιότερα...

Είμαι Πατήσια (Α/Κ Αλυσίδα)

EDIT: Ξέχασα να γράψω, το τηλέφωνο είναι άψογο...

----------


## ownagE_

Ωχ, ναι.. Εδω φαινεται η ελλειψη διασυνδεσης με ΑΙΧ  :Sad: 

Στο Αll Seeing Eye βαλε Bandwidth utilization when pinging 100% και δοκιμασε ξανα!  :Wink:

----------


## miltiadis21

> ?!?! Τι εννοείς άργησε? Σε σχέση με ποιόν?


Εννοώ σε σχέση με τη εξαγγέλανε σάν ΟΝ.Απλά Βγάλανε την προσφορά και ενεργοποιήσανε τον πρώτο σήμερα απο οτι φαίνεται.Δέν νομίζω να θέλεις να σε θεωρήσουν σοβαρό οι συνδρομητές σου 
όταν εσύ ο ίδιος τους κοροϊδεύεις.Έχεις κανείς ακουστά το Project management?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ownagE_

Υπαρχουν πολλοι που εχουν ενεργοποιηθει και δεν ασχολουνται/γνωριζουν το aDSLgr.com !

----------


## Uziel

Αν μιλάμε για ευρωπαϊκά standards συμφωνώ. Όταν όμως υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν κάνει αίτηση στην Tellas εδώ και 2 μήνες και ακόμα δεν ξέρουν καν τι γίνετε, ο ένας και κάτι μήνες της On φαίνεται ονειρικός. Σε κάθε περίπτωση ακόμα είναι πολύ νωρίς είτε για να λέμε ότι αργεί είτε ότι είναι γρήγορη.

Και για να είμαι και λίγο on topic... Φαντάζομαι ότι ο μέσος gamer παίζει σε server του εξωτερικού οπότε τα υψηλά pings με Ελλάδα ίσως να μην ενοχλήσουν πολύ.

----------


## miltiadis21

Off Topic


		Τελος πάντων μήν το συνεχίσουμε άλλο γιατί είμαστε εκτός τόπικ! Καλορίζικη
	

 :One thumb up:

----------


## gzaro

All-seeing eye με 100% utilization:

upstream (bit/s): 615555
downstream (bit/s): 5506126
packet header overhead (bytes): 146
Max packets per second: 527

----------


## Collective_Soul

Καλοριζικη φιλε η συνδεση σου.Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη στο μελλον(το συντομοτερο) οι περισσοτεροι Ελληνες να μπορουν να απολαυσουν καλες και πραγματικες ευρυζωνικες ταχυτητες(πανω απο 8μβιτια).Αντε καλα κατεβασματα και ατελειωτα τηλεφωνηματα

----------


## mamep

Καλορίζικη  :Wink:

----------


## gpan

> Καλοριζικη φιλε η συνδεση σου.Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη στο μελλον(το συντομοτερο) οι περισσοτεροι Ελληνες να μπορουν να απολαυσουν καλες και πραγματικες ευρυζωνικες ταχυτητες(πανω απο 8μβιτια).Αντε καλα κατεβασματα και ατελειωτα τηλεφωνηματα


Αμήν και πότε ! :Whistle:

----------


## Dimis

Καλορίζικη και ρούφα τώρα πριν τιγκάρει !!!

----------


## gzaro

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και στα δικά σας γρήγορα...

----------


## rainbow7

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και στα δικά σας γρήγορα...


Καλοριζικη η συνδεση.Καλο download.Απαντησε μου αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω.
ποτε σε πηραν τηλεφωνο να σου πουν για την ενεργοποιηση?οι κωδικοι δοθηκαν τηλεφωνικα απο την On ή τους ενεργοποιησες εσυ μεσω καποιου link?ανοιξες email?εμαθες τι γινεται με το remote management του router κι αν αλλαζει το password?Δεν γινεται να μεινει On-On σε ολους.Θα μπαινει οποιος θελει

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Καλοριζικη και εάν θες , πρόσθεσε τις aDSL Info σου στο προφίλ σου  :One thumb up:   .

----------


## No-Name

Φίλε gzaro user/pass που έβαλες ώστε να συνδεθείς?Μπορείς να παραθεσεις κάποιο screenshot από το πιρέλλι?

----------


## R-evil-S

Καλορίζικη! Αν θέλεις μας λες και σε πόσον καιρό από την αίτηση ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία;

----------


## No-Name

> Καλορίζικη! Αν θέλεις μας λες και σε πόσον καιρό από την αίτηση ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία;


Αναφέρει εδώ ο φίλος:
_"Ιστορικό:
Αίτηση για ανεργό βρόχο 25/1
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 8/3
Άφιξη τεχνικού και σύνδεση γραμμής στον κατανεμητή 9/3
"_

----------


## R-evil-S

sorry, μπερδεύτηκα λόγω συγκίνησης :Smile:

----------


## paixthsss

Παιδιά μπορεί να μας πει κανείς τι κανάλια πιάνει και την ποιότητά τους? Ποια ξένα κανάλια πιάνει? Στο ON REC πως γυρνάς πίσω και τί βλέπεις? Επίσης στο τηλεφωνικό σήμα ακούγεται ο ήχος καθαρός όπως στον ΟΤΕ? Πιο δυνατά, πιο σιγά? Όταν καλείς ακούγεται αμέσως ο χτύπος ότι καλεί ή αργεί? Δώστε αν μπορείτε εσείς οι ενεργοποιημένοι κάποιες πληροφορίες.

----------


## fusiongr

"_εκεινη η μερα δεν θ'αργήηηηηηησει, που θα είμαστε ολοι ΟΝ_" που λεει και το τραγουδι!
 :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  

Καλορίζικη η συνδεση!! 

Αντέ και στα δικά μου τωρα (όπως και στους υπόλοιπους)

Την ίδια ερώτηση έχω κι εγω πάντως. Τα κανάλια ποια θα είναι τελικά;;; Όταν συνδέσεις το βιντεομποξ και αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο για γράψε μας μια λίστα να πάρουμε μια ιδέα!


 :Whistle:

----------


## JoeBar

Άντε καλορίζικος!  :Smile:

----------


## gzaro

Πριν κανα 2ωρο κόπηκε η σύνδεση...  :Crying:  

Ούτε καν συγχρονίζει ο router. Τώρα είμαι σε ένα φίλο. Εντάξει λογικό είναι να γίνονται διάφορα, αφού επίσημα υποτίθεται ότι ακόμα περιμένω ενημέρωση για την ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών.

Όχι δεν έδωσα username/password και δεν είδα πουθενά τέτοια επιλογή....

----------


## dream_GR

> Πριν κανα 2ωρο κόπηκε η σύνδεση...  
> 
> Ούτε καν συγχρονίζει ο router. Τώρα είμαι σε ένα φίλο. Εντάξει λογικό είναι να γίνονται διάφορα, αφού επίσημα υποτίθεται ότι ακόμα περιμένω ενημέρωση για την ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών.
> 
> Όχι δεν έδωσα username/password και δεν είδα πουθενά τέτοια επιλογή....


εχεις το pirelli router της ΟΝ? Ετσι?

όταν μπείς με IE στο 192.168.1.1 τι username password εβαλες?

Η έβαλες άλλο router?

----------


## rainbow7

> Πριν κανα 2ωρο κόπηκε η σύνδεση...  
> 
> Ούτε καν συγχρονίζει ο router. Τώρα είμαι σε ένα φίλο. Εντάξει λογικό είναι να γίνονται διάφορα, αφού επίσημα υποτίθεται ότι ακόμα περιμένω ενημέρωση για την ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών.
> 
> Όχι δεν έδωσα username/password και δεν είδα πουθενά τέτοια επιλογή....


δε σε εχουν ενημερωσει επισημα οτι ενεργοποιηθηκες?απο μονο σου ειδες οτι εχεις προσβαση στο Internet?εμαθες καθολου τι παιζει με το remote management του router?




> εχεις το pirelli router της ΟΝ? Ετσι?
> 
> όταν μπείς με IE στο 192.168.1.1 τι username password εβαλες?
> 
> Η έβαλες άλλο router?


εχουν απαντησει αλλοι χρηστες οτι μπαινεις με user : on και  passwd :on

----------


## Sebu

Ναι δλδ κατι σαν τους κωδικους της Otenet που εχουν οι Οτετζηδες για να ελεγχουν το δικτυο οταν ερχονται σπιτι σου σε περιπτωση βλαβης.

Οποτε ισως με τους συγκεκριμενους να εχεις και περιορισμενη προσβαση.

----------


## gzaro

Επέστρεψα σπίτι και η σύνδεση παίζει πάλι  :Clap:  




> δε σε εχουν ενημερωσει επισημα οτι ενεργοποιηθηκες?απο μονο σου ειδες οτι εχεις προσβαση στο Internet?εμαθες καθολου τι παιζει με το remote management του router?
> 
> 
> εχουν απαντησει αλλοι χρηστες οτι μπαινεις με user : on και  passwd :on


Εχθές που είδα ότι συγχρόνιζε ο router τους πήρα και ρώτησα πότε θα έχω Internet. Μου είπαν χρειάζεται λίγες μέρες και θα με ενημερώσουν. Σήμερα το δοκίμασα μόνος μου και έπαιξε. Δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση. Για το remote management δεν έχω ιδέα...

----------


## Tem

> Λοιπόν...
> 
> All-seeing eye:
> 
> upstream (bit/s): 562104
> downstream (bit/s): 781567
> packet header overhead (bytes): 127
> Max packets per second: 359
> 
> ...


καλορίζικος και εύχομαι να υπάρξει σύντομα βελτίωση στις τιμές που δίνει το tracert
γιατί είναι απαράδεκτα μεγάλες

----------


## flevio

για την συνδεση με  AIX εχει ακουστει αν θα αλαξει κατι?
η θα ναι ετσι ολο το χρονο?

----------


## kinezos

> όταν μπείς με IE στο 192.168.1.1 τι username password εβαλες?


για να μπεις στα settings: on/on

----------


## rainbow7

> Επέστρεψα σπίτι και η σύνδεση παίζει πάλι  
> 
> 
> 
> Εχθές που είδα ότι συγχρόνιζε ο router τους πήρα και ρώτησα πότε θα έχω Internet. Μου είπαν χρειάζεται λίγες μέρες και θα με ενημερώσουν. Σήμερα το δοκίμασα μόνος μου και έπαιξε. Δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση. Για το remote management δεν έχω ιδέα...


απο οτι καταλαβαινω μπαινεις σε ολα τα site με καποιους κωδικους που ειναι κρυφοι.Λοιπον ψιλιαζομαι οτι οι κωδικοι διαxειρισης On και On ειναι με περιορισμενες δυνατοτητες οπως στα καινουρια Zyxel.Eλπιζω σε αυτην την περιπτωση να μας ενημερωσουν για τους adiminstator κωδικους αλλιως βλεπω να δοκιμαζω Ζyxel κι αν παιζει καλα θα παει στο ντουλαπι το pirelli.

----------


## CUPRA

Από Δευτέρα θα είμαι ON και εγώ. Βέβαια το κουλό είναι ότι η ON έφερε τη γραμμή μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας και δεν τον patchaρε στο διαμέρισμα. Άφησε το χαρτάκι εκεί να λέει ON και την έκανε.
Δηλαδή από τον κατανεμητή στο διαμέρισμα θα patchαρω εγώ;

Τεσπα...

----------


## RyDeR

unidos da kolofardoules!! 

μπράβο! άριστος/αψογος/τελειος!  :Thumbs up:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:  

Ένα AIX θέλει και είναι jetε. :Cool:

----------


## tzampaman

Καλορίζικος!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## gpapvt

Αντε και στα δικα μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dream_GR

> για να μπεις στα settings: on/on


kinezoς & rainbow7 τα ξέρω τα On/On απο χθεσινά πόστς, εδώ στο adslgr.com, απλά ρωτάω τον φίλο που έχει "συνδεθεί" ανεπίσημα αν του έδωσαν κάποιους κωδικούς ή αν μπήκε με τα δικά του που εχει για το My-ON, ή απλά αν εβαλε το pirelli στην πρίζα και έπαιξε

Επίσης τον ρώτησα αλλά δεν νομίζω να απάντησε (εκτος αν μου διέφυγε με τόσα ποστς) αν μπήκε με το pirelli, ή άλλο router.

----------


## ermis333

> Από Δευτέρα θα είμαι ON και εγώ. Βέβαια το κουλό είναι ότι η ON έφερε τη γραμμή μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας και δεν τον patchaρε στο διαμέρισμα. Άφησε το χαρτάκι εκεί να λέει ON και την έκανε.
> Δηλαδή από τον κατανεμητή στο διαμέρισμα θα patchαρω εγώ;
> 
> Τεσπα...


Αυτό το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ όχι η ΟΝ.

----------


## gzaro

> kinezoς & rainbow7 τα ξέρω τα On/On απο χθεσινά πόστς, εδώ στο adslgr.com, απλά ρωτάω τον φίλο που έχει "συνδεθεί" ανεπίσημα αν του έδωσαν κάποιους κωδικούς ή αν μπήκε με τα δικά του που εχει για το My-ON, ή απλά αν εβαλε το pirelli στην πρίζα και έπαιξε
> 
> Επίσης τον ρώτησα αλλά δεν νομίζω να απάντησε (εκτος αν μου διέφυγε με τόσα ποστς) αν μπήκε με το pirelli, ή άλλο router.


Με το pirelli συνδέομαι. Δεν έδωσα κανένα user/pass για internet. Στο router μπήκα και εγώ με τα γνωστά on/on

----------


## IrmaRules

Παίδες θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ την ΟΝ και από εδώ μέσα για την άψογη μέχρι στιγμής συμπεριφορά της. Σαφώς και έχουν κάποια κενά αλλά σε σχέση με όλους τους υπόλοιπους που ούτε το όνομα τους δεν θέλω να αναφέρω τα πήγανε πολύ καλά. Από το πουθενά σε 40 ημέρε (όπως λέει και η ανακοίνωση τους) έχουν users ΟΝ. Μπράβο τους λοιπόν και κάτι για όλους μας.
Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι από εδώ πέρα έχουμε κάνει καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ και καλά κάναμε.
Πιστεύω ότι όλοι μας θα έπρεπε να διαθέσουμε πολύ λίγο χρόνο να στείλουμε ένα ευχαριστώ στην ΟΝ και την κάθε ΟΝ που μας σέβεται. 
Να τονίσω όμως ότι όπως θα τους πούμε ευχαριστώ, ανά πάσα στιγμή θα έχουμε έτοιμη και την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ όταν μας γράφουν εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι.
Ευχαριστώ ΟΝ και αναμένω την Δευτέρα 19/3 να είμαι κι εγώ ΟΝ.

Υ.Γ. Ξέρουμε ότι είμαστε betatesters και μόνο να διαβάσετε το forum θα δείτε πολύ καλά ότι ξέρουμε πως να σας ελέγξουμε και ανά πάσα στιγμή να συμβουλεύσουμε να κράξουμε να ευχαριστήσουμε....

----------


## Tem

οι 40 ημέρες δεν είναι και λίγες  :Whistle:

----------


## rainbow7

μηπως ειναι καλυτερα  να βαλουμε τρελλας,βιβο (φτου φτου μακρια απο εμας) ή φορθνετ που εχουν χρονια στο χωρο (ιδιως οι 2 τελευταιες) και μεγαλυτερη υποδομη και να κανουμε πανω απο 2 μηνες να ενεργοποιηθουμε (οι 2 πρωτες) ή να τρωμε συνεχεια αναβολες στην καλυψη του δικτυου (η τριτη) ? Α,και να εχουμε και πιο χαμηλο Internet απο 10 Mbit??  :Thumb down:  
Ε οχι συγνωμη αλλα δεν ειμαι μαζοχας.Απλα δινω λιγο παραπανω χρονο σε μια εταιρια που μου δινει πολυ καλη αναλογια υπηρεσιων-τιμης απο αλλες που ξερω την πικρα.  :Wink:

----------


## Palikaridis

ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΗ!
Θέλω εκμέρος των Gamers να μας κάνει κάπιος ενεργωποιημένος μία χάρη  :Smile: 
Aς κατεβάσει αυτό το πρόγραμα http://rapidshare.com/files/20387732/ping.zip.html
(τό έχει φτιάξει ο neo_geo!) και να το τρέξει χώρις να σερφάρει η να κάνει download. Ύστερα ας ανεβάσει καπου το results.txt για να δούμε τα Pings με τους μεγαλήτερους gaming servers. Μπορεί να πάρει λίγη ώρα αλλά αξήζει τον κόπο!
Α και για το AIX φαντάζομε σύντωμα...εξάλλου ούτε tellas ούτε vivo είχαν AIX για πολύ καιρό μετά την έναρξη λειτουργίας τους!

----------


## ipo

Καλορίζικη η γραμμή gzaro!

Ελπίζω σύντομα η On Telecoms να αναθεωρήσει και να βάλει στα σχέδια της και την επαρχία, ώστε να μπορούν όλοι οι Έλληνες να απολαμβάνουν κάπως πιο σύγχρονες ταχύτητες και υπηρεσίες.

----------


## mamep

> Καλορίζικη η γραμμή gzaro!
> 
> Ελπίζω σύντομα η On Telecoms να αναθεωρήσει και να βάλει στα σχέδια της και την επαρχία, ώστε να μπορούν όλοι οι Έλληνες να απολαμβάνουν κάπως πιο σύγχρονες ταχύτητες και υπηρεσίες.


Μακάρι αλλά δύσκολα....

Βλέπεις εκτός Αθηνών εκτός από vivo (με τα 1000 προβλήματα της) δεν παίζει σχεδον* κανείς...



** Κάτι ακούστηκε για Σαλόνικα....και 4net...

----------


## No-Name

Καθήστε να καλύψει ένα μεγάλο (90%+) της Αττικής πρωτα και βλέπουμε....
Ούτε 2 μήνες δεν έχει κλήσει εμπορικής λειτουργίας.
Ας επεκταθούν οι παλιοί "καλοί" πρώτα......

----------


## STARJOHN

Παιδια καλοριζικα τα 10.
Να τους δωσουμε λιγο χρονο καινουργια εταιρεια ειναι θα δειξει.
Καλοζιρικος NoName22.
Ελπιζω να επεκταθει γρηγορα και στο ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ που ειμαστε και εμεις.
Κ Α Λ Ο Ρ Ι Ζ Ι Κ Ο Ι.

----------


## gzaro

> ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΗ!
> Θέλω εκμέρος των Gamers να μας κάνει κάπιος ενεργωποιημένος μία χάρη 
> Aς κατεβάσει αυτό το πρόγραμα http://rapidshare.com/files/20387732/ping.zip.html
> (τό έχει φτιάξει ο neo_geo!) και να το τρέξει χώρις να σερφάρει η να κάνει download. Ύστερα ας ανεβάσει καπου το results.txt για να δούμε τα Pings με τους μεγαλήτερους gaming servers. Μπορεί να πάρει λίγη ώρα αλλά αξήζει τον κόπο!
> Α και για το AIX φαντάζομε σύντωμα...εξάλλου ούτε tellas ούτε vivo είχαν AIX για πολύ καιρό μετά την έναρξη λειτουργίας τους!


Αν θες στείλε μου τις ips να κάνω ping και να σου πω. Δύσκολα θα τρέξω ένα exe κι ας το έχει φτιάξει ο neo_geo....  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> απο οτι καταλαβαινω μπαινεις σε ολα τα site με καποιους κωδικους που ειναι κρυφοι.Λοιπον ψιλιαζομαι οτι οι κωδικοι διαxειρισης On και On ειναι με περιορισμενες δυνατοτητες οπως στα καινουρια Zyxel.Eλπιζω σε αυτην την περιπτωση να μας ενημερωσουν για τους adiminstator κωδικους αλλιως βλεπω να δοκιμαζω Ζyxel κι αν παιζει καλα θα παει στο ντουλαπι το pirelli.


Δεν ξερουμε αν θα "παιζει" ο Sagem μετα για να εχεις τηλεοραση.Γιατι λογικα ο Pirelli θα εχει καποιας συγκεκριμενης μορφης QoS που θα δινει προτεραιοτητα στα πακετα της IpTV και θα κοβει τα υπολοιπα προκειμενου να δινει τα 3-4 mbit που θελει η τηλεοραση.

Για σκεψου σε καποιον που λογω γραμμης και αποστασης δεν συγχρονιζει στα 10mbit αλλα πχ στα 5.Και εκεινη τη στιγμη κατεβαζει τσιτα απο http ή εχει πιασει καλη ταχυτητα σε τορρεντ.Και η γυναικα,μανα,καποιος τελος παντων ανοιγει τον Sagem στο σαλονι για να δει IpTV.

Αυτοματα θα πρεπει 3-4mbit να δεσμευτουν για την τηλεοραση αρα θα πρεπει το download σου αποτομα να ριξει στροφες στο 1-2 mbit διαθεσιμα.

Για σκεψου ποσο ασχημα θα νιωσεις ενω θα φυσας με 5mbit ξαφνικα να παθει "εμφραγμα" και να πεσει στο 1mbit γιατι καποιος θελει να δει ταινια  :Razz:  

Και βαλε στο σκηνικο αυτο αντι του Pirelli οποιοδηποτε αλλο ρουτερ που δεν θα εχει QoS για τα μετρα της ΟΝ.Και το ιντερνετ θα μπουκωσει και το σημα απο τον Sagem.

Φυσικα αυτα δεν ισχυουν αν καποιος θελει την ΟΝ μονο για το ιντερνετ και αδιαφορει για την τηλεοραση.

Εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οσους εχουν τον Sagem αν τον συνδεσουν μεσω RF με τα επιγεια καναλια και μετα με την τηλεοραση ή τον projector μεσω hdmi τους κανει upscale και το απλο τηλεοπτικο σημα (σε 720 ή σε 1080)???

Επειδη ειδα οτι εχει 2 scart,ειναι και τα 2 εξοδοι ή απο το ενα μπορεις να αναδρομολογησεις πχ σημα dvd.

Λογικα μπορεις το 1 scart να το στειλεις σε dvd-r ή dvd με σκληρο δισκο για εγγραφη των ταινιων (εκτος και αν εχουν καποιας μορφης προστασια που αποτρεπει την on the fly εγγραφη).

Καλοριζικες και παλι οι συνδεσεις σε ολους και απο αυριο τα ευχαριστα.

Αν διορθωσει και το ΑΙΧ θα ειναι τζετε!!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## gzaro

> Επειδη ειδα οτι εχει 2 scart,ειναι και τα 2 εξοδοι ή απο το ενα μπορεις να αναδρομολογησεις πχ σημα dvd.


Στις (όχι και πολύ αναλυτικές) οδηγίες λέει ότι στο 2ο scart μπορείς να συνδέσεις video ή dvd player. Οπότε, μάλλον είναι η δεύτερη περίτπωση που λες...

----------


## karavagos

> Δεν ξερουμε αν θα "παιζει" ο Sagem μετα για να εχεις τηλεοραση.Γιατι λογικα ο Pirelli θα εχει καποιας συγκεκριμενης μορφης QoS που θα δινει προτεραιοτητα στα πακετα της IpTV και θα κοβει τα υπολοιπα προκειμενου να δινει τα 3-4 mbit που θελει η τηλεοραση.
> 
> Για σκεψου σε καποιον που λογω γραμμης και αποστασης δεν συγχρονιζει στα 10mbit αλλα πχ στα 5.Και εκεινη τη στιγμη κατεβαζει τσιτα απο http ή εχει πιασει καλη ταχυτητα σε τορρεντ.Και η γυναικα,μανα,καποιος τελος παντων ανοιγει τον Sagem στο σαλονι για να δει IpTV.
> 
> Αυτοματα θα πρεπει 3-4mbit να δεσμευτουν για την τηλεοραση αρα θα πρεπει το download σου αποτομα να ριξει στροφες στο 1-2 mbit διαθεσιμα.
> 
> Για σκεψου ποσο ασχημα θα νιωσεις ενω θα φυσας με 5mbit ξαφνικα να παθει "εμφραγμα" και να πεσει στο 1mbit γιατι καποιος θελει να δει ταινια  
> 
> Και βαλε στο σκηνικο αυτο αντι του Pirelli οποιοδηποτε αλλο ρουτερ που δεν θα εχει QoS για τα μετρα της ΟΝ.Και το ιντερνετ θα μπουκωσει και το σημα απο τον Sagem.
> ...


Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα θα είναι στο downstream, το οποίο ορίζεται & παραμετροποιείται στην πλευρά της ON. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι οι εντολές (π.χ. για αλλαγή καναλιού) από την πλευρά σου θα λειτουργούν σωστά αν δεν έχουν την μέγιστη προτεραιότητα.

----------


## Sebu

Σε ευχαριστω

Οποτε απομενει να δουμε αν το upscale τσιπακι ανεβαζει το σημα απο οποιαδηποτε εισοδο (scart,rf,ethernet) ή μονο για το σημα που ερχεται απο το ρουτερ μεσω της ethernet.

----------


## Sebu

> Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα θα είναι στο downstream, το οποίο ορίζεται & παραμετροποιείται στην πλευρά της ON. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι οι εντολές (π.χ. για αλλαγή καναλιού) από την πλευρά σου θα λειτουργούν σωστά αν δεν έχουν την μέγιστη προτεραιότητα.


Μα αυτο ακριβως λεω.Οτι επειδη θα πρεπει η τηλεοραση να εχει προτεραιοτητα ανα πασα στιγμη,θα πρεπει να "κοβει" κατι απο το ιντερνετ μεσω καποιου QoS που θα διαχειριζεται τα δεδομενα.

Τωρα αν το κανει η ΟΝ κεντρικα μεσω καποιου traffic shaping για να αποφυγει τις περιπτωσεις καποιος να "πειραξει" τον Pirelli ή να βαλει δικο του ρουτερ και μετα να διαμαρτυρεται για το bandwidth στις ταινιες,μενει να το δουμε στην πραξη.

Πιστευω σε 2 βδομαδες να εχουμε ενα ικανο δειγμα για να εξαγουμε ασφαλη συμπερασματα.

Εως τοτε συμμεριζομαστε τη χαρα των πρωτων ενεργοποιημενων  :One thumb up:

----------


## Palikaridis

> Αν θες στείλε μου τις ips να κάνω ping και να σου πω. Δύσκολα θα τρέξω ένα exe κι ας το έχει φτιάξει ο neo_geo....


ok αλλά Θα σου πω αρκετές/site όποτε θες τις κάνεις  :Razz:  

www.jolt.co.uk
www.multiplay.co.uk
www.gameserver.it
www.ngi.it
www.gamesnet.it
www.k-play.de
www.monsterserver.de
www.ngz.de
www.esport-servers.de
www.xenonserver.de
www.4netplayers.de
www.speicherland.de
www.teamplay.de
www.aim-on.de
www.ylabs.de
www.fps.net
www.x3mservers.net
www.goodserver.de
www.crontex.de
www.xs4all.nl
89.106.69.129

Τώρα αν βαριέσε που είναι πολλές δεν πειράζει κάνε μερικές με προτερεότητα Γερμανία και την ip την τελευταία!  :Smile:

----------


## gzaro

Δεν ήταν τίποτα, τα έκανα copy paste σε ένα batch file και ιδού:

www.jolt.co.uk             Minimum = 96ms, Maximum = 100ms, Average = 97ms
www.multiplay.co.uk     Minimum = 89ms, Maximum = 89ms, Average = 89ms
www.gameserver.it       Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 119ms, Average = 115ms
www.ngi.it                  Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
www.gamesnet.it        Minimum = 82ms, Maximum = 82ms, Average = 82ms
www.k-play.de           Minimum = 82ms, Maximum = 82ms, Average = 82ms
www.monsterserver.de   Minimum = 74ms, Maximum = 79ms, Average = 77ms  
www.ngz.de                   Minimum = 89ms, Maximum = 93ms, Average = 90ms
www.esport-servers.de     Minimum = 72ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 73ms
www.xenonserver.de    Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 75ms, Average = 73ms
www.4netplayers.de     Minimum = 76ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 76ms
www.speicherland.de     Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 73ms
www.teamplay.de        Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
www.aim-on.de          Minimum = 84ms, Maximum = 87ms, Average = 85ms
www.ylabs.de            Minimum = 72ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 73ms
www.fps.net           Minimum = 92ms, Maximum = 94ms, Average = 92ms
www.x3mservers.net     Minimum = 93ms, Maximum = 95ms, Average = 94ms
www.goodserver.de    Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 75ms, Average = 74ms
www.crontex.de     Minimum = 72ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 73ms
www.xs4all.nl        Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
89.106.69.129        Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 74ms

----------


## Palikaridis

THX! Καλά είναι δεν μπορώ να πω! Θα μπορούσαν και καλύτερα! για αρχή πολύ καλά όμως!

----------


## vfragos

Μερικές ερωτήσεις, τηλεόραση έχεις μέσω δικτύου της On και εάν ναι πια κανάλια ; Το onrec δουλεύει και σε ποιά ; Το video on demand ξεκίνησε, εάν ναι απο τελευταίες κυκλοφορίες σε dvd υπάρχουν αρκετές και γενικότερα τι ποικιλία έχει απο ταινίες ;
Περιμένουμε εναγωνίως !  :Worthy:  
Καλορίζικος και πάλι !! :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

Υπομονή ωρέ παιδιά, ένας είναι....πέσαμε επάνω του να τον φάμε. Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχει να απαντάει σε τόσες ερωτήσεις. Από αύριο που ΘΑ ενεργοποιηθούν κι άλλοι (??) βλέπουμε.

----------


## No-Name

> Υπομονή ωρέ παιδιά, ένας είναι....πέσαμε επάνω του να τον φάμε. Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχει να απαντάει σε τόσες ερωτήσεις. Από αύριο που ΘΑ ενεργοποιηθούν κι άλλοι (??) βλέπουμε.


Νικαετέ και εσύ για τους αυριανούς είσαι? :Razz:  

*Με τόσες ερωτήσεις μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να πώ ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα την (άγια)μέρα εκείνη :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

Προς το παρόν πάντως έμεινα με τον ρούτερ και το Sagem στο χέρι LOL !!

----------


## Spanos

Όταν ενεργοποιηθήτε και οι άλλοι περιμένουμε να μας πείτε εντυπώσεις απο p2p (άνοιγμα ports στο router, ταχύτητες) για να μας λυθεί και η απορία για παραγματικές ip, για το αν ο router θα είναι κλειδωμένος και γενικά αν τα p2p δουλέυουν καλά.

----------


## IrmaRules

Ερώτηση κρίσεως προς αυτούς που είναι ΟΝ:
Έχετε προλάβει να κάνετε τίποτα ή απαντάτε όλη μέρα στις ερωτήσεις μας????  :Razz:

----------


## dream_GR

> Ερώτηση κρίσεως προς αυτούς που είναι ΟΝ:
> Έχετε προλάβει να κάνετε τίποτα ή απαντάτε όλη μέρα στις ερωτήσεις μας????


εχεις δει να απαντάνε σε καμμιά ερώτηση, όχι τίποτε άλλο να τους τα χωσω και για αυτό. 3 επιστολές εχω στείλει και αν δεν τους τηλεφωνούσα στην τρίτη, απάντηση δεν θα είχα

 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :ROFL:

----------


## gzaro

> Μερικές ερωτήσεις, τηλεόραση έχεις μέσω δικτύου της On και εάν ναι πια κανάλια ; Το onrec δουλεύει και σε ποιά ; Το video on demand ξεκίνησε, εάν ναι απο τελευταίες κυκλοφορίες σε dvd υπάρχουν αρκετές και γενικότερα τι ποικιλία έχει απο ταινίες ;
> Περιμένουμε εναγωνίως !  
> Καλορίζικος και πάλι !!


Τα κανάλια που έχεις μέσω ON είναι 18. ET1, NET, ET3, Mega, Ant1, Star, Alpha, ΣΚΑΪ, Μακεδονία, ALTER, Ψηφιακά ΕΡΤ, 5-6 Ελεύθερα δορυφορικά,....

Σε όλα αυτά υπάρχει το ΟΝ-REC, το οποίο σου δίνει το πρόγραμμα 3 ημερών. Τώρα που το κοίταγα, είχε μέχρι Παρασκευή.

Επίσης, όλα αυτά τα κανάλια, τα παρακολουθείς κανονικά από την ON, χωρίς να έχεις κεραία στο TV-BOX.

Στα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ μου έβγαζε "error. δοκιμάστε αργότερα" (?)

Όλες οι ταινίες στο VoD είναι 346. Δεν είδα καμιά καινούρια, αλλά δεν το έψαξα και πολύ... Εντάξει, αρχή είναι. Όλες οι τιμές που είδα είναι 1,99

Υ.Γ. Για τα τεστ που λέτε, καλά είναι. Εγώ περίμενα ότι δεν θα προλαβαίνω να τα διαβάζω.  :Laughing:  
Επειδή μέχρι αύριο το βράδυ έχω πολύ δουλειά, μετά θα αναλάβετε οι επόμενοι...

----------


## No-Name

Nα κάνω μια απλή ερώτηση..ακόμα δεν μπορούν να σε καλέσουν στο σταθερό απο κανένα δίκτυο?

----------


## Sebu

> Τα κανάλια που έχεις μέσω ON είναι 18. ET1, NET, ET3, Mega, Ant1, Star, Alpha, ΣΚΑΪ, Μακεδονία, ALTER, Ψηφιακά ΕΡΤ, 5-6 Ελεύθερα δορυφορικά,....
> 
> Επίσης, όλα αυτά τα κανάλια, τα παρακολουθείς κανονικά από την ON, χωρίς να έχεις κεραία στο TV-BOX.


Αυτο πρακτικα σημαινει οτι παιρνει το σημα η ΟΝ, το κανει ψηφιακο και το στελνει μεσω του δικτυου της???

Αν ειναι ετσι εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα???Λογικα μεσω hdmi το σημα θα πρεπει να γινεται upscale.

Παρολο που ακομα δεν εχεις κωδικους ιντερνετ το Sagem δουλευει???

Το ON Rec ειναι τζαμπε ετσι???Δλδ μπορεις πχ τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη να δεις το επεισοδιο του 50-50 της Παρασκευης το βραδυ???

----------


## gzaro

1. Από σταθερό ΟΤΕ, με καλούν κανονικά. Cosmote και Vodafone που δοκίμασα, δεν παίζει...

2. Ιδιαίτερα καλύτερη ποιότητα Video δεν είδα, αλλά η TV μου είναι σχετικά παλιά και δεν έχει HDMI. Όχι μόνο το Sagem, αλλά και το intenet παίζει χωρίς κωδικούς. Όπως έχω πει και πριν, στο interface του router, δεν βρήκα τέτοια επιλογή. Το ON Rec είναι όντως free. Για τεστ, είδα τις χθεσινές ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ και το Super Star της Παρασκευής  :ROFL:  (στο γρήγορο...)

----------


## _DiMoN_

> Αυτο πρακτικα σημαινει οτι παιρνει το σημα η ΟΝ, το κανει ψηφιακο και το στελνει μεσω του δικτυου της???
> 
> Αν ειναι ετσι εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα???Λογικα μεσω hdmi το σημα θα πρεπει να γινεται upscale.
> 
> Παρολο που ακομα δεν εχεις κωδικους ιντερνετ το Sagem δουλευει???
> 
> Το ON Rec ειναι τζαμπε ετσι???Δλδ μπορεις πχ τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη να δεις το επεισοδιο του 50-50 της Παρασκευης το βραδυ???


Μα πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να είναι αφού σου προσφέρει τηλεόραση. Έχει το σήμα η ON και το μεταδίδει ψηφιακά. Λογικά η ποιότητα θα είναι καλύτερη.
Το ON Rec φυσικά και τζαμπέ!

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Παιδιά εάν συνδέσω το sagem με hdmi στην Bravia μου θα δώ διαφορά σε σχέση με την τωρινή σύνδεση στην TV?
	

Σόρρυ για το οφ τόπικ αλλά δεν έχω καλές σχέσεις με τα διάφορα δεν το κατέχω... :Thumb down:

----------


## rainbow7

αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι ολοι παροχοι που δινουν cable TV το οπτικο σημα το μεταφερουν μεσω του δικτυου τους οποτε ακομα κι αν δεν εχουν καποιοι Internet,εχουν τηλεοραση αφου λειτουργει η γραμμη απο πελατη προς On.H διαφορα στη λειτουργια των υπηρεσιων On και vivo ειναι οτι η μεν On χρησιμοποιει QoS κι εχει μεγιστο bandwidth για το Internet 10Mbit οταν δεν βλεπεις TV,η δε vivo εχει γραμμη 20Mbit αλλα πολυ χαμηλοτερο bandwidth για το Internet.Τωρα που το αναφερω εχουμε τιποτα επισημο ποσο θα ειναι αυτο?

----------


## No-Name

> αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι ολοι παροχοι που δινουν cable TV το οπτικο σημα το μεταφερουν μεσω του δικτυου τους οποτε ακομα κι αν δεν εχουν καποιοι Internet,εχουν τηλεοραση αφου λειτουργει η γραμμη απο πελατη προς On.H διαφορα στη λειτουργια των υπηρεσιων On και vivo ειναι οτι η μεν On χρησιμοποιει QoS κι εχει μεγιστο bandwidth για το Internet 10Mbit οταν δεν βλεπεις TV,η δε vivo εχει γραμμη 20Mbit αλλα πολυ χαμηλοτερο bandwidth για το Internet.Τωρα που το αναφερω εχουμε τιποτα επισημο ποσο θα ειναι αυτο?


Για την vivodi τουλάχιστον 2mbps για internet feed

----------


## rainbow7

μμμμμμμμμαλιστα 
( :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  )

σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## No-Name

Nα φανταστώ ότι σου φαίνονται και σένα γελοία τα τουλάχιστον 2mbps? :Laughing:  
Μπορεία να είναι και 8 ή 10 δεν το ξερουμε πάντως εκείνοι εγγυώνται τα 2

χμ χμ κάποιοι vivodiανοί έκραζαν την ΟΝ στην αρχή. :Razz:

----------


## rainbow7

ετσι ετσι φιλεμ μου. Μου θυμιζει την αλτεκνετ που δινει πακετο νεo τηλεφωνιας-dialup.Τοσο μεγαλο bandwidth ειναι τα 2Μbit πλεον.Κανεις αλλος δεν τα δινει στα νεα πακετα πλεον!!!

----------


## ipo

Είμαι από τους δεσμευμένους στην On Telecoms. Περιμένω να καλυφθεί η περιοχή μου και να ενεργοποιηθώ μέχρι το Μάιο.

Παρόλα αυτά δεν γελάω με τη μικρή εγγύηση bandwidth που δίνει η Vivodi, διότι η On Telecoms δεν δίνει εγγύηση bandwidth. Όταν γεμίσει το δίκτυό της χρήστες θα δούμε ποια εταιρεία θα είναι καλύτερη.

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι σε μερικούς μήνες κάποιος εναλλακτικός (Vivodi, HOL πιο πιθανοί) θα δώσει με καλή ποιότητα 24/1 Mbps και τότε εμείς με την On θα τρίβουμε τα μάτια μας. Ας είμαστε καλύτερα συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξοι.

----------


## No-Name

Μακάρι ipo να υπάρξουν σύντομα πάροχοι οι οποίοι να μπορέσουν να δώσουν μεγάλες και εγγυημένες(έως ενα αξιοπρεπή βαθμό) ταχυτητες και υπηρεσίες.

Ας εξαπλωθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα των εναλλακτικών στην Ελλάδα και ας τρίβω τα μάτια μου δεν με πολυαπασχολεί αυτό,αρκεί να εξαπλωθει όσο μπορεί το LLU.

Για μένα προσωπικά τα 2mbps που εγγυάται κάποιος είναι τίποτα,γιαυτό και γελάω με την λογική της vivodi.Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε προβλήματα του χαλκού που μπορεί να έχει κάποια γραμμή αλλά στα 2mbps επειδή δεν μπορεί το δίκτυο να υποστηρίξει παραπάνω

----------


## IrmaRules

Η vivo, forth, hol υπάρχουν τόσα χρόνια και τρίβουμε από τώρα τα μάτια μας. Μα είναι δυνατόν να είναι τόσο άχρηστες και να εμφανίζεται μια εταιρεία από το πουθενά και μικρές μέχρι στιγμής αποκλίσεις να δίνει τόσο γρήγορα 10ΜΒ?

----------


## No-Name

Εδώ που τα λέμε δεν την έπαιρνε την ΟΝ να δώσει κάτω από 8mbps που ήδη δίνει η HOL.
Και λόγο του ότι είναι νέα στο χώρο εάν θέλει να πιάσει πελάτες θα πρέπει να κρατήσει ένα επίπεδο και να δώσει στο άμεσο μέλλον και περισσότερες υπηρεσιες

----------


## dimitris_74

> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι σε μερικούς μήνες κάποιος εναλλακτικός (Vivodi, HOL πιο πιθανοί) θα δώσει με καλή ποιότητα 24/1 Mbps και τότε εμείς με την On θα τρίβουμε τα μάτια μας. Ας είμαστε καλύτερα συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξοι.


εγω πάντως ελπιζω να σταματήσει η κοντρα ποιος θα δώσει τα περισσοτερα και να ξεκινήσει η κόντρα ποιος θα καλυψει τους περισσότερους

----------


## No-Name

> εγω πάντως ελπιζω να σταματήσει η κοντρα ποιος θα δώσει τα περισσοτερα και να ξεκινήσει η κόντρα ποιος θα καλυψει τους περισσότερους


+1 και απο εμένα στο θέμα της κάλυψης

αλλά είμαστε όλοι off tοpic

----------


## ipo

> εγω πάντως ελπιζω να σταματήσει η κοντρα ποιος θα δώσει τα περισσοτερα και να ξεκινήσει η κόντρα ποιος θα καλυψει τους περισσότερους


Συμφωνώ. Το θέμα είναι να υπάρξει παράλληλα κόντρα για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών.

Μέχρι στιγμής μόνο η Vivodi έχει δώσει εγγυημένο bandwidth, έστω και 2 Mbit. Το συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψα στην On και στον ΟΤΕ μιλάει ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση ταχύτητας κι ας διατυμπανίζουν γρήγορο internet στις διαφημίσεις.

----------


## No-Name

> Συμφωνώ. Το θέμα είναι να υπάρξει παράλληλα κόντρα για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών.
> 
> Μέχρι στιγμής μόνο η Vivodi έχει δώσει εγγυημένο bandwidth, έστω και 2 Mbit. Το συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψα στην On και στον ΟΤΕ μιλάει ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση ταχύτητας κι ας διατυμπανίζουν γρήγορο internet στις διαφημίσεις.


Τα 2mbps τα λένε στο cc,στο συμβόλαιο ο όρος λέει:
*3.10*. Οι ονομαστικές ταχύτητες ADSL δεν είναι εγγυημένες καθώς εξαρτώνται από συνθήκες και τεχνικές παραμέτρους πέραν του
ελέγχου της VIVODI που αφορούν, ενδεικτικά και όχι περιοριστικά, στην ποιότητα της γραμμής, στη διαθεσιμότητα του τύπου
πρόσβασης, στην απόσταση από τον κόμβο, σε περιορισμούς στην τεχνολογία ADSL/ADSL+2, στην ασφάλεια του Τηλεπικοινωνιακού
Δικτύου. Η VIVODI θα προσαρμόζει τις προσφερόμενες ταχύτητες ADSL ανάλογα με τις ως άνω συνθήκες και τεχνικές παραμέτρους
χωρίς όμως να υποχρεούται να προβεί σε οιαδήποτε αναπροσαρμογή του εκάστοτε ισχύοντος Τιμοκαταλόγου της ανά περίπτωση
συνδρομητή.

Οπότε ipo καταλήγουμε στο ότι η vivodi δεν κάνει τη διαφορά  :Smile:  


Ενώ η ΟΝ σου λέει εαν για τον χ,ψ λόγο δεν μπορεί να σου παρέχει 3play θα αναπροσαρμόσει το τιμοκατάλογο για τις εκάστοτε περιπτώσεις:

*6.8.* Η παροχή υπηρεσίας εικόνας που περιγράφεται ανωτέρω εξαρτάται
από την κατάσταση της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής του Πελάτη και τούτο δύ-
ναται να πιστοποιείται κατόπιν της ενεργοποίησης της Τηλεπικοινωνιακής
Σύνδεσης On Telecoms. Σε περίπτωση που η σύνδεση δεν υποστηρίζει την
υπηρεσία εικόνας, τότε ο Πελάτης θα λαμβάνει μόνο υπηρεσίες σταθερής
τηλεφωνίας και ADSL/INTERNET και η Εταιρεία δύναται να αναπροσαρμό-
σει τις χρεώσεις της ανάλογα με την εκάστοτε τιμολογιακή πολιτική της. Σε
κάθε περίπτωση ο Πελάτης έχει το δικαίωμα να ζητήσει την αποσύνδεση
χωρίς να επιβαρύνεται με τα σχετικά τέλη ή άλλες χρεώσεις, σύμφωνα με
την παρούσα. Το εν λόγω δικαίωμα δύναται να ασκηθεί το αργότερο εντός
δέκα πέντε (15) ημερών από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της Τηλεπικοι-
νωνιακής Σύνδεσης On Telecoms.

Νομίζω μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τη διαφορά

----------


## ipo

Δεν ήξερα ότι η εγγύηση bandwidth είναι προφορική... Έχουμε χορτάσει από υποσχέσεις, ειδικά από τη Vivodi. Άκου προφορική εγγύηση. Απαράδεκτο.

Επομένως συμφωνώ ότι δεν κάνει τη διαφορά η Vivodi. Η διαφορά θα φανεί στην πράξη, εάν οι πάροχοι στα πλαίσια του ανταγωνισμού προσπαθήσουν να δίνουν αρκετό bandwidth.

----------


## rainbow7

> Είμαι από τους δεσμευμένους στην On Telecoms. Περιμένω να καλυφθεί η περιοχή μου και να ενεργοποιηθώ μέχρι το Μάιο.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά δεν γελάω με τη μικρή εγγύηση bandwidth που δίνει η Vivodi, διότι η On Telecoms δεν δίνει εγγύηση bandwidth. Όταν γεμίσει το δίκτυό της χρήστες θα δούμε ποια εταιρεία θα είναι καλύτερη.
> 
> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι σε μερικούς μήνες κάποιος εναλλακτικός (Vivodi, HOL πιο πιθανοί) θα δώσει με καλή ποιότητα 24/1 Mbps και τότε εμείς με την On θα τρίβουμε τα μάτια μας. Ας είμαστε καλύτερα συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξοι.


πως να μη γελαω οταν δινει 2mbit και οι υπολοιποι μεταξυ 4 και 10?*Η Οn εγγυαται για τα 10 οταν δεν βλεπεις τηλεοραση και θα πεφτει μεχρι 5-6 το πολυ,οταν φορτωνεις τη γραμμη με tv και τηλεφωνο!!!*
Πιστευει κανεις οτι αν οι αλλοι δωσουν παν απο 20 η On θα μεινει με σταυρωμεννα τα χερια κι εμεις να τριβουμε τα ματια μας?Πιστευω θα δωσει 24 και οι πληροφοριες "λενε" οτι θα το κανει μεχρι τελος του χρονου

----------


## ipo

Η Vivodi δίνει ονομαστικά διπλάσια ταχύτητα από την On. Στα χαρτιά και οι 2 δίνουν το ίδιο, δηλαδή καμία εγγύηση ταχύτητας.

Αν πιστεύεις ό,τι σου λένε στο τηλέφωνο από το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της On, είσαι είτε πολύ καλόπιστος (καλό είναι αυτό), είτε τελείως ανυποψίαστος σχετικά με το πώς λειτουργεί η αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα. Προτείνω να δεις τι υπέγραψες και να ρωτήσεις τους υπεύθυνους της On να σου απαντήσουν εγγράφως, αναφέροντας το λόγο για τον οποίο στο συμβόλαιο δεν αναφέρονται όσα λένε προφορικά.

Η απάντηση είναι μία: Διότι όταν πας να διεκδικήσεις κάτι, όσα έχεις ακούσει δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα, ενώ όσα γράφονται έχουν νομική βαρύτητα.

Σχετικά με την αύξηση ταχυτήτων στην On σε μερικούς μήνες υπάρχουν τρία ενδεχόμενα. Είτε να αυξηθούν για όλους οι ταχύτητες, είτε μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές, είτε και για τους παλιούς αν πληρώσουν παραπάνω και ανανεώσουν το συμβόλαιό τους.

Θεωρώ το πρώτο ενδεχόμενο απίθανο, το δεύτερο το πιο πιθανό και το τρίτο ένα απλά αισιόδοξο σενάριο με σεβαστή όμως πιθανότητα.

----------


## rainbow7

Η Οn μου δινει καθε δικαιωμα να ειμαι καλοπιστος μαζι της και αναλογα με την αποσταση απο το dslam πιανεις αντιστοιχη μεχιστη ταχυτητα.Η vivo μου δινει καθε αναξιοπιστια να θεωρω οτι μπορει να μπαινω με 64k οπως πριν λιγο καιρο το ειχαν καταφερει σε συνδρομητη τους κι ευτυχως δεχτηκαν να πληρωνει συνδεση dialup κι οχι adsl.
Οι μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες για την On στο μελλον εχουν ηδη απαντησει σε email οτι φυσικα θα ισχυουν για τους νεους αλλα και για τους παλαιοτερους :"Φυσικά θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να αναβαθμίσετε τις υπηρεσίες σας από την στιγμή που θα προσφέρονται από την On Telecoms"

----------


## Νικαετός

Off Topic


		Έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι, ότι είμαστε όλοι οφ τόπικ? Εδώ το νήμα λέει εντυπώσεις ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΩΝ ON και έχουν γεμίσει 7 σελίδες με 1 ενεργοποίηση :Thinking:

----------


## rainbow7

και το ποιο ωραο ειναι οτι ο ενας δεν ειναι τυπικα ενεργοποιημενος για να κριθουν εστω και αρχικα σε ολο το φασμα οι υπηρεσιες.

----------


## Νικαετός

Αυτό σημαίνει πως ΟΛΟΙ έχουμε πολύ μεγάλες προσδοκίες. Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να μην απογοητευθούμε.

----------


## tidol

> εγω πάντως ελπιζω να σταματήσει η κοντρα ποιος θα δώσει τα περισσοτερα και να ξεκινήσει η κόντρα ποιος θα καλυψει τους περισσότερους


Σωστός, 

γιατί παντού είναι καλύτερα από τον ... (άσε δεν θα το πω)

----------


## adynaton

Από ότι διάβασα και ο φίλος που αναφέρει τις εντυπώσεις του είναι ημι-ενεργοποιημένος.

Οπότε καλό είναι να περιμένουμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα όταν υπάρξουν εντυπώσεις πλήρως ενεργοποιημένων.

Πάντως από ότι φαίνεται μέχρι την Παρασκευή δεν είχαν περαιωθεί οι διασυνδέσεις της ΟΝ με τα δίκτυα των υπόλοιπων τηλεφωνικών παρόχων (και αυτά από ότι φαίνεται ήταν τα "τεχνικά προβλήματα" που πήγαν πίσω τις ενεργοποιήσεις κατά 2-3 εβδομάδες).

Προσωπικά μπορούσα να καλέσω το νούμερο της ΟΝ από TIM μόνο.

Δοκίμασε κανείς από σταθερό του ΟΤΕ και Cosmote?

----------


## polv

Καταρχήν ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΑ γιά όσους ενεργοποιήθηκαν.
Μπορεί κάποιος να δοκιμάσει μιά VOIP υπηρεσία να δούμε εάν παίζει;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## akaloith

τα δορυφορικα καναλια ποια ειναι?

----------


## apok

> τα δορυφορικα καναλια ποια ειναι?


Τα 4 ελεύθερα της ΕΡΤ

----------


## akaloith

> Τα κανάλια που έχεις μέσω ON είναι 18. ET1, NET, ET3, Mega, Ant1, Star, Alpha, ΣΚΑΪ, Μακεδονία, ALTER, Ψηφιακά ΕΡΤ, 5-6 Ελεύθερα δορυφορικά,....



εδω λεει οτι υπαρχουν και αλλα 5-6 καναλια

----------


## harris

> Τα 4 ελεύθερα της ΕΡΤ


Αυτά είναι DVB-T... όχι δορυφορικά  :Thinking:

----------


## apok

Θα στο πω διαφορετικά..
Ότι πιάνεις και τώρα απο δορυφορικά ( eurosport, cnn, tv5 etc ) + τα 4 της ΕΡΤ

----------


## Tem

ενεργοποιήθηκε και κανένας άλλος ακόμα ?

----------


## sehh

Εγώ σήμερα έλαβα το πακέτο με τις συσκευές. Δεν το έχω συνδέσει ακόμα, περιμένω μέχρι αύριο όπου θα έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο.

Πάντως αυτό που είδα είναι ότι η συσκευή για την τηλεόραση (set top box) είναι ΠΟΛΥ χαμηλής ποιότητας, σαν κινέζικο παιχνιδάκι, αντιθέτως το router είναι ποιοτικός σαφώς καλύτερο. Οι οδηγίες είναι ανύπαρκτες, το πακέτο περιέχει μόνο ένα δισέλιδο με βήματα σύνδεσης.

Για να δούμε...

----------


## Avvocato

> Εγώ σήμερα έλαβα το πακέτο με τις συσκευές. Δεν το έχω συνδέσει ακόμα, περιμένω μέχρι αύριο όπου θα έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο.
> 
> Πάντως αυτό που είδα είναι ότι η συσκευή για την τηλεόραση (set top box) είναι ΠΟΛΥ χαμηλής ποιότητας, σαν κινέζικο παιχνιδάκι, αντιθέτως το router είναι ποιοτικός σαφώς καλύτερο. Οι οδηγίες είναι ανύπαρκτες, το πακέτο περιέχει μόνο ένα δισέλιδο με βήματα σύνδεσης.
> 
> Για να δούμε...


αντε ρε φιλε συνδεσου να δουμε κι εμεις, που μας εχει φαει η αγωνια, τι εχουμε παραγγειλει  :Clap:  

Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να ειναι τα πραγματα οπως τα διαφημιζουν, οπως ελπιζω επισης κι εγω συντομα να συνδεθω επιτελους. 
Μια με την Τελλας εφαγα 3 μηνες, αλλον 1 τωρα σχεδον με την ΟΝ, αντε να δουμε φως.

----------


## naftis

Καλησπερα σας

Αυριο ερχετε ο τεχνικος και τιν Πεμπτη περνω τον εξοπλισμο.
 :Clap:

----------


## takola

> Εγώ σήμερα έλαβα το πακέτο με τις συσκευές. Δεν το έχω συνδέσει ακόμα, περιμένω μέχρι αύριο όπου θα έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο.
> 
> Πάντως αυτό που είδα είναι ότι η συσκευή για την τηλεόραση (set top box) είναι ΠΟΛΥ χαμηλής ποιότητας, σαν κινέζικο παιχνιδάκι, αντιθέτως το router είναι ποιοτικός σαφώς καλύτερο. Οι οδηγίες είναι ανύπαρκτες, το πακέτο περιέχει μόνο ένα δισέλιδο με βήματα σύνδεσης.
> 
> Για να δούμε...


Αντε αδερφε να δουμε τι γινεται... :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

τελικά μόνο εντυπώσεις δεν βλέπουμε εδώ...

----------


## demollyon

Καλά εγώ ακόμη παρακαλάω την On να βάλει DSLAM στην Νίκαια...

----------


## Nemessis

Εγώ τους πείρα για άλλη μια φορά εχθές τηλέφωνο για να μάθω πώς μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδος θα έχω τον εξοπλισμό!. Αντε να δούμε.

----------


## baltazar1999

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να βαλει δικο του router εκτος του Pirelli?
User και pass τελικα θα σου δωσουν απο την ΟΝ αν τους ζητησεις?

----------


## macee

> Πάντως από ότι φαίνεται μέχρι την Παρασκευή δεν είχαν περαιωθεί οι διασυνδέσεις της ΟΝ με τα δίκτυα των υπόλοιπων τηλεφωνικών παρόχων (και αυτά από ότι φαίνεται ήταν τα "τεχνικά προβλήματα" που πήγαν πίσω τις ενεργοποιήσεις κατά 2-3 εβδομάδες).
> 
> Προσωπικά μπορούσα να καλέσω το νούμερο της ΟΝ από TIM μόνο.
> 
> Δοκίμασε κανείς από σταθερό του ΟΤΕ και Cosmote?


 
'Οταν σε πολλούς ενναλακτικούς δεν έχει έρθει επίσημη ενημέρωση σχετικά με το αριθμοδοτικό της ΟΝ (Προθέματα Δρομολόγησης)  φυσικό είναι να μην γίνεται η δρομολόγηση των κλήσεων.

Chris

----------


## notissfak

Ρε παιδιά, πείτε μας τίποτα για ταχύτητες...Θα μου πείς ποιοί ακριβώς να μιλήσουν αλλά πραγματικά ξέφυγε λίγο η κατάσταση απο το θέμα...

----------


## beren79

Τα νευράααααααα μου  :Very angry:   :Whip:   :Badmood:   :Mad:   Εχθές έμαθα ότι τελικά η σύνδεση θα ενεργοποιηθεί στις 25/03 και όχι στις 05/03 όπως μου είχαν πει και ποιός φταίει μα φυσικά ο κύριος ΠΟΤΕ γιατί δεν είχε απενεργοποιήσει έγκαιρα την παλιά μου σύνδεση. 

Κανένας απο αμπελόκηπους έχει ενεργοποιηθεί? Αν ναι απο ταχύτητες τι λέι (ξέρω ότι το δίκτυο είναι πολύ παλιό) :Scared:

----------


## manicx

Βασικό που θέλουμε να μάθουμε, είναι το άνοιγμα ports και αν το firewall είναι σηκωμένο. Αν η ON έχει δώσει router είτε με τα παντελόνια κατεβασμένα (βλ όχι firewall) είτε με το παντελόνι να μην ξεκουμπώνει (βλ άνοιγμα πορτών) ειλικρινά μιλάμε για τεράστια προβλήματα... Όπως αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο νήμα δεν γίνεται port forwarding αλλά καλό είναι να το διασταυρώσουμε με την εταιρία γιατί είναι πολύ χοντρό.

----------


## No-Name

έχω την εξής ερώτηση.
Απόσο διάβασα το pirelli μπορεί να σηκώσει μέχρι και 8 pvc.Λογικά με την ΟΝ το 1ο pvc είναι για την σύνδεση με το internet και το 2o pvc για να την tv?Σωστα μέχρι εδώ?
Αν ναι θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω εαν αγοράσω οποιοδήπορε ρούτερ που σηκώνει και 2ο pvc δεν θα μπορέσει να πάιξει κανονικά και η tv?Το Linksys απλά τρώει πόδι διότι σηκώνει ένα pvc connection μονο.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gzaro

> έχω την εξής ερώτηση.
> Απόσο διάβασα το pirelli μπορεί να σηκώσει μέχρι και 8 pvc.Λογικά με την ΟΝ το 1ο pvc είναι για την σύνδεση με το internet και το 2o pvc για να την tv?Σωστα μέχρι εδώ?
> Αν ναι θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω εαν αγοράσω οποιοδήπορε ρούτερ που σηκώνει και 2ο pvc δεν θα μπορέσει να πάιξει κανονικά και η tv?Το Linksys απλά τρώει πόδι διότι σηκώνει ένα pvc connection μονο.
> Ευχαριστώ


Όσο ήμουν στο internet, από το interface του pirelli είδα να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο 1 pvc, αλλά δεν είχα και το TV-BOX συνδεδεμένο. Πρέπει όμως να σου πουν και τα wan settings (ή τουλάχιστον user/pass), έτσι δεν είναι; Στην περίπτωση του δικού τους router πάντως, δε νομίζω να λένε και πολλά, αφού το βάζεις και παίζει...

----------


## adynaton

gzaro στο MyOn βλέπεις τίποτα στο My Emails Admin και στο My Billings Info?

----------


## baltazar1999

Απο ταχυτητες πως παει Gzaro?

----------


## RyDeR

> Απο ταχυτητες πως παει Gzaro?


Καλύτερα να μην μας πει....  :HaHa:

----------


## savvaskal

μολις εμαθα οτι δεν θα εχουμε κωδικο για admin και η ρυθμισεις θα αποστελονται στον καθε πελατη ξεχωριστα.

----------


## baltazar1999

> μολις εμαθα οτι δεν θα εχουμε κωδικο για admin και η ρυθμισεις θα αποστελονται στον καθε πελατη ξεχωριστα.


Ταχυδρομικα πως?

----------


## Spanos

Eτοιμαστείτε για rapidshare account  :Whistle:

----------


## savvaskal

δεν ρωτησα παρτε και ζητηστε να μιλησετε με τεχνικο θα σας πουνε,παντως εγω θα ενεργοποιηθω απ΄οτι μου ειπαν 26-3 περιστερι.

----------


## pbarbalias

> Nα φανταστώ ότι σου φαίνονται και σένα γελοία τα τουλάχιστον 2mbps? 
> Μπορεία να είναι και 8 ή 10 δεν το ξερουμε πάντως εκείνοι εγγυώνται τα 2
> 
> χμ χμ κάποιοι vivodiανοί έκραζαν την ΟΝ στην αρχή.


Δεν είναι καθόλου γελοία από την στιγμή που στο σερφάρισμα δεν έχει διαφορά. Μόνο όταν κατεβάζεις κάποιο έργο. Από την στιγμή που 700ΜΒ κατεβαίνουν σε 45-60 λεπτά, ειλικρινά από εκεί και πέρα δεν βλέπω αυτή την στιγμή κάποια άλλη χρησιμότητα σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.

Επίσης, ΔΕΝ είμαστε Γαλλία να έχουε 40.000.000 συνδρομητές, άρα μην περιμένουμε και αντίστοιχες ταχύτητες τόσο γρήγορα.

Το αν θες να βλέπεις tv είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό, μιας και εκεί παίζει ρόλο τι ταχύτητα υπάρχει μεταξύ του συνδρομητή και του ISP, και όχι προς το ιντερνετ. Είναι ευκολότερα τα πράγματα εκεί.

Όσο για την Ον, θα περιμένω να αποκτήσει 50.000 συνδρομητές και μετά θα δω τι ταχύτητες προσφέρει. (Σίγουρα όχι πάνω από 1ΜΒ στην καλύτερη..)

Μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος τι σύνδεση έχει προς τα έξω η εν λόγω εταιρεία?

----------


## geo7

> Βασικό που θέλουμε να μάθουμε, είναι το άνοιγμα ports και αν το firewall είναι σηκωμένο. Αν η ON έχει δώσει router είτε με τα παντελόνια κατεβασμένα (βλ όχι firewall) είτε με το παντελόνι να μην ξεκουμπώνει (βλ άνοιγμα πορτών) ειλικρινά μιλάμε για τεράστια προβλήματα... Όπως αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο νήμα δεν γίνεται port forwarding αλλά καλό είναι να το διασταυρώσουμε με την εταιρία γιατί είναι πολύ χοντρό.


+1000 και απο μενα...
Καθομασταν και σκαλιζαμε τοσο καιρο το θεμα των Ip's και θα την πατησουμε απ' αλλου?  :HaHa:   :Thinking:   :Sad:

----------


## Giannakos21

Περι του θεματος δορυφορικα καναλια εγω νομιζα οτι μου ειχαν πει πως βλεπεις ολα τα ελευθερα δορυφορικα καναλια δηλαδη περιπου σα να εχεις βαλει δορυφορικο πιατο και αποκωδικοποιητη σπιτι σου.Ελπιζω να αυξηθουν να δουμε και λιγο μπαγκλαντεζ-πακισταν και λοιπα.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Πλακα θα εχει τελικα τα "ελευθερα δορυφορικα καναλια" να ειναι αυτα που αναμεταδιδει η ΕΡΤ επιγεια...

----------


## Giannakos21

> Πλακα θα εχει τελικα τα "ελευθερα δορυφορικα καναλια" να ειναι αυτα που αναμεταδιδει η ΕΡΤ επιγεια...


 xaxaxa αυτο θε ειναι μεγαλο δουλεμα! Αλλα οχι,καποιος φιλος εδω μεσα εγραψε οτι εχει 7-8 δορυφορικα (cnn kai kati alla)

----------


## Spanos

Γιατί τώρα δεν πιάνεις CNN;

----------


## Giannakos21

> Γιατί τώρα δεν πιάνεις CNN;


Ναι αλλα με χαλια ποιοτητα.Αλλα δε με νοιαζει τοσο το σι-εν-εν οσο καποια αλλα καναλια απο ρωσια π.χ που βαζουν ωραιες εκπομπες με Α.Τ.Ι.Α κλπ. 
*δεν ξερω ρωσικα ομως!

----------


## adynaton

> +1000 και απο μενα...
> Καθομασταν και σκαλιζαμε τοσο καιρο το θεμα των Ip's και θα την πατησουμε απ' αλλου?


Μην μασάτε. Εφόσον υποστηρίζει UPnP υπάρχουν λύσεις..... :Wink: 

π.χ http://www.codeproject.com/internet/PortForward.asp

----------


## grphoto

Off Topic


		Ξερω οτι ισως καποιοι θελουν να δουν αρκετα δορυφορικα καναλια μεσα απο ΟΝ, αλλα δεν νομιζω πρεπει να περιμενετε πολλα.
Απο την αλλη το θεμα "δορυφορικη ληψη" ειναι κατι πολη φθηνο με 100-150 ευρω εχεις τοσα καναλια που δεν νομιζω ποτε η ΟΝ να τα προσφερει, απο την αλλη με ~ 400 ευρω βαζεται και μοτερ στο πιατο και εχετε δορυφορους απο δεκαδες κρατη.

----------


## manicx

> Μην μασάτε. Εφόσον υποστηρίζει UPnP υπάρχουν λύσεις.....
> 
> π.χ http://www.codeproject.com/internet/PortForward.asp


Προτιμώ μέσα από το router. Είναι δικαίωμα μου από την στιγμή που πληρώνω να κάνω port forwarding μέσα από το GUI του router και να έχω πλήρη access σε αυτό. Είναι και για το γαμώτο της υπόθεσης. Αν θέλεις η ΟΝ να μην πειράζουν τον router τους, ας βγάλει templates με settings και για εναλλακτικά. Το να καταφεύγω σε άλλο λογισμικό για να κάνω το βασικότερο, δηλαδή το να ελέγχω το firewall και το άνοιγμα πορτών λόγω του ότι κάποιοι τα έχουν κλειδώσει, είναι το λιγότερο σαχλαμάρα. Και το ξαναλέω. Για το γαμώτο της υπόθεσης. Από την στιγμή που τα σκάω, θέλω να έχω τα αυτονόητα.

----------


## adynaton

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Δεν διαφωνώ. Απλώς πρότεινα μια λύση *ΑΝ* λέω *ΑΝ* τελικά έχουν κρυφά τα NAT Settings.

Διότι κανείς δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί επισήμως (από εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον).

----------


## ipo

> Είναι δικαίωμα μου από την στιγμή που πληρώνω να κάνω port forwarding μέσα από το GUI του router και να έχω πλήρη access σε αυτό.


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σχετική διάταξη στο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκαιο που να σε προστατεύει και να στηρίζει αυτό που λες.

Πάντως αυτό που υπέγραψες λέει το αντίθετο από αυτό που θέλεις. Από το συμβόλαιο:

"5.4 δ) Να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τον Εξοπλισμό για το Σύστημα."

"4.4. Ο Πελάτης δεν δικαιούται να επεμβαίνει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή
μέσο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Δίκτυο ή στον Εξοπλισμό που εξυπηρετεί τη
σύνδεσή του με αυτό, φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας
επεμβάσεως."

Αν δεν υπάρχει διάταξη του τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου που να απαγορεύει την αποκλειστική χρήση της παρεχόμενης από την εταιρεία τερματικής συσκευής ή να απαγορεύει το να μην επιτρέπεται η επέμβαση σε αυτήν, είσαι έρμαιος του συμβολαίου. Ας μην το υπέγραφες.

Αν επέμβεις η ευθύνη και οι κυρώσεις βαρύνουν αποκλειστικά εσένα.

Το μόνο που ίσως σε σώζει, είναι η παράγραφος:
"3.10. *Η Εταιρεία υποχρεούται να ενημερώνει τον Πελάτη πριν από την
υπογραφή της Αίτησης για* τους γενικούς όρους, τις προϋποθέσεις και
τους όρους πρόσβασης και χρήσης των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών, όπως
εκάστοτε θα τους προσδιορίζει η Εταιρεία, τη διάρκεια ισχύος και τους
τρόπους λύσης της Σύμβασης, *τους κανόνες χρήσεως του Εξοπλισμού*, τις
χρεώσεις, τα χαρακτηριστικά του Συστήματος, την ποιότητα των υπηρε-
σιών και την περιοχή κάλυψης."

Δηλαδή αν επικαλεστείς στο δικαστήριο ότι δεν σε ενημέρωσαν, τότε μπορείς να καταγγείλεις τη σύμβαση. Όχι όμως να περάσεις αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς λογικό.

----------


## geo7

> Μην μασάτε. Εφόσον υποστηρίζει UPnP υπάρχουν λύσεις.....
> 
> π.χ http://www.codeproject.com/internet/PortForward.asp


Οκ thx  :Smile:  

Αντε να ενεργοποιηθει πραγματικα κανενας ομως, ωστε να δουμε και στην πραξη τι γινεται - γιατι για "εντυπωσεις ενεργοποιημενων" μιλαει ο τιτλος του θρεντ, αλλα μονο ενεργοποιημενους δε βλεπω... :Laughing:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Ναι προς το παρον εχουμε περιοριστει στο "Εντυπωσεις αυτων που τους παραδοθηκε ο εξοπλισμος"! :ROFL:

----------


## Spanos

> Μην μασάτε. Εφόσον υποστηρίζει UPnP υπάρχουν λύσεις.....
> 
> π.χ http://www.codeproject.com/internet/PortForward.asp


Στα Windows 2003, στα Windows Vista, στο Linux δεν υπάρχει UPnP :Wink:

----------


## geo7

> Ναι προς το παρον εχουμε περιοριστει στο "Εντυπωσεις αυτων που τους παραδοθηκε ο εξοπλισμος"!


  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## mamep

> 


Υπάρχει  κ ένας ON!  :Wink:  :Respekt:

----------


## gzaro

> gzaro στο MyOn βλέπεις τίποτα στο My Emails Admin και στο My Billings Info?


 :ROFL:  καλό... Ακόμα και η αίτηση μου είναι στο πρώτο σφυράκι..

Για ταχύτητες, έχω γράψει στην 1η σελίδα. Από ftp/http κάνω download 1MB/sec

----------


## geo7

> Υπάρχει  κ ένας ON!


κατα φωνη...εφτασεεεεεεεεεεε !!!!  :ROFL:   :Respekt:

----------


## geo7

> καλό... Ακόμα και η αίτηση μου είναι στο πρώτο σφυράκι..
> 
> Για ταχύτητες, έχω γράψει στην 1η σελίδα. Από ftp/http κάνω download 1MB/sec


καλοριζικη φιλε μου  :Smile:  
Βλεπω απο ftp/http μαμαει  :Respekt:  
Θα μας λυσεις την απορια και σχετικα με το port forwarding ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Avvocato

> Στα Windows 2003, στα Windows Vista, στο Linux δεν υπάρχει UPnP


μηπως μπορεις να μας βαλεις σε κανενα αλλο link το προγραμματακι αυτο γιατι δεν μπορεσα να το κατεβασω απο εκει, αφου θελει να κανεις registration ????

----------


## gzaro

> Θα μας λυσεις την απορια και σχετικα με το port forwarding ?


Απ' ότι είδα στο router, με on/on δεν γίνεται. Ο Noname είπε εδώ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1084
πως τους ρώτησε και απάντησαν ότι με την επίσημη ενεργοποίηση, θα δώσουν user/pass με admin δικαιώματα. Αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό. Όπως έχω γράψει, δεν με έχουν πάρει να μου πουν ότι είμαι ΟΚ επίσημα. Απλώς τα έβαλα πάνω και παίζουν...

----------


## D.K.

Ρε παιδιά πήρα πρίν λίγο την ΟΝ να ρωτήσω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να γίνω συνδρομητής.

Αμέσως σήκωσαν το τηλέφωνο όντως. Όμως σε ερώτηση μου αν σκοπεύουν να μπούν στο ΑΙΧ σύντομα ο υπάλληλος με ρώτησε να μιλάω για χρηματηστήριο κ μετοχές. Δεν έκανε πλάκα. Όταν του εξήγησα λέει ότι δεν έχει ενημέρωση.

Καλά είμαστε με τα καλά μας? Δεν ξέρουν ούτε τι είναι το ΑΙΧ? 

Τέσπα τους άφησα στοιχεία να με πάρουν να ετοιμασουμε τις αιτήσεις. Ελπίζω να μην το μετανοιώσω.

----------


## geo7

> Απ' ότι είδα στο router, με on/on δεν γίνεται. Ο Noname είπε εδώ
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1084
> πως τους ρώτησε και απάντησαν ότι με την επίσημη ενεργοποίηση, θα δώσουν user/pass με admin δικαιώματα. Αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό. Όπως έχω γράψει, δεν με έχουν πάρει να μου πουν ότι είμαι ΟΚ επίσημα. Απλώς τα έβαλα πάνω και παίζουν...


thanx για την απαντηση φιλε μου  :One thumb up:   :Smile:  
Εν αναμονη της επισημοποιησης της ενεργοποιησης σου λοιπον, μιας και απο οτι βλεπω εισαι ο μοναδικος που εισαι σε αυτη τη φαση (τουλαχιστον εδω μεσα)

----------


## Avvocato

> Ρε παιδιά πήρα πρίν λίγο την ΟΝ να ρωτήσω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να γίνω συνδρομητής.
> 
> Αμέσως σήκωσαν το τηλέφωνο όντως. Όμως σε ερώτηση μου αν σκοπεύουν να μπούν στο ΑΙΧ σύντομα ο υπάλληλος με ρώτησε να μιλάω για χρηματηστήριο κ μετοχές. Δεν έκανε πλάκα. Όταν του εξήγησα λέει ότι δεν έχει ενημέρωση.
> 
> Καλά είμαστε με τα καλά μας? Δεν ξέρουν ούτε τι είναι το ΑΙΧ? 
> 
> Τέσπα τους άφησα στοιχεία να με πάρουν να ετοιμασουμε τις αιτήσεις. Ελπίζω να μην το μετανοιώσω.



για να κανουμε και λιγο πλακα.......

δεν του ελεγες να σου αγορασει και καμια μετοχη μεσσοχωρητη μπας και βγαλεις κανενα φραγκο  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## RyDeR

> Ρε παιδιά πήρα πρίν λίγο την ΟΝ να ρωτήσω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να γίνω συνδρομητής.
> 
> Αμέσως σήκωσαν το τηλέφωνο όντως. Όμως σε ερώτηση μου αν σκοπεύουν να μπούν στο ΑΙΧ σύντομα ο υπάλληλος με ρώτησε να μιλάω για χρηματηστήριο κ μετοχές. Δεν έκανε πλάκα. Όταν του εξήγησα λέει ότι δεν έχει ενημέρωση.
> 
> Καλά είμαστε με τα καλά μας? Δεν ξέρουν ούτε τι είναι το ΑΙΧ? 
> 
> Τέσπα τους άφησα στοιχεία να με πάρουν να ετοιμασουμε τις αιτήσεις. Ελπίζω να μην το μετανοιώσω.


Ρώτησες τεχνικό ή υπάλληλο στο cc; Αν είναι το δεύτερο, τι να ξέρει και αυτός...  :Razz:  

Μιλα με έναν τεχνικό εκεί.

----------


## niks

Δειτε και εδω.http://portforward.com/english/route...uterindex.htm/ δεν ξερω αν σας κανει αλλα εχει ολα τα ρουτερ για port forwarding kai triggering.
Και δυο μοντελα της pirelli.ελπιζω να μην ειμαι ασχετος. :Wink:

----------


## manicx

> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σχετική διάταξη στο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκαιο που να σε προστατεύει και να στηρίζει αυτό που λες.
> 
> Πάντως αυτό που υπέγραψες λέει το αντίθετο από αυτό που θέλεις. Από το συμβόλαιο:
> 
> "5.4 δ) Να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τον Εξοπλισμό για το Σύστημα."
> 
> "4.4. Ο Πελάτης δεν δικαιούται να επεμβαίνει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή
> μέσο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Δίκτυο ή στον Εξοπλισμό που εξυπηρετεί τη
> σύνδεσή του με αυτό, φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας
> ...


*"φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας επεμβάσεως."

*Αναλαμβάνω την ευθύνη, μπορούνε να μου δώσουν το προνόμιο; Κι επίσης, ποιον ενημερώνουν από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει documentation πουθενά πριν την αποστολή της αίτησης, ασφαλώς και δεν γνωρίζω... Επίσης, η ON πήρε τεράστια ευθύνη δεχόμενη αιτήσεις ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΑ.. Και τηλεφωνικά, ερώτηση μου μου είπαν ότι όλα θα δουλευουν ρολόϊ. Και στο κάτω-κάτω, αν ξεκινήσει ο κόσμος να έχει προβλήματα, τι θα γίνει;

Επίσης, θεωρώ δυσλειτουργία του εξοπλισμού τους σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 3.4 την μη χρήση ανοίγματος πορτών. Για παράδειγμα, όταν θέλω να παίξω ένα παιχνίδι για το οποίο έχω πληρώσει, ή να ακούσει ο Router σε συγκεκριμένη πόρτα και δεν μου ο επιτρέπει, που ορίζεται από την ΟΝ ότι δεν είναι δυσλειτουργία αυτό;

----------


## D.K.

> Δειτε και εδω.http://portforward.com/english/route...uterindex.htm/ δεν ξερω αν σας κανει αλλα εχει ολα τα ρουτερ για port forwarding kai triggering.
> Και δυο μοντελα της pirelli.ελπιζω να μην ειμαι ασχετος.


Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε admin account για να κάνουμε forward. Ξέρουμε πως....

----------


## ipo

> *"φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας επεμβάσεως."
> 
> *Αναλαμβάνω την ευθύνη, μπορούνε να μου δώσουν το προνόμιο; Κι επίσης, ποιον ενημερώνουν από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει documentation πουθενά πριν την αποστολή της αίτησης, ασφαλώς και δεν γνωρίζω... Επίσης, η ON πήρε τεράστια ευθύνη δεχόμενη αιτήσεις ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΑ.. Και τηλεφωνικά, ερώτηση μου μου είπαν ότι όλα θα δουλευουν ρολόϊ. Και στο κάτω-κάτω, αν ξεκινήσει ο κόσμος να έχει προβλήματα, τι θα γίνει;
> 
> Επίσης, θεωρώ δυσλειτουργία του εξοπλισμού τους σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 3.4 την μη χρήση ανοίγματος πορτών. Για παράδειγμα, όταν θέλω να παίξω ένα παιχνίδι για το οποίο έχω πληρώσει, ή να ακούσει ο Router σε συγκεκριμένη πόρτα και δεν μου ο επιτρέπει, που ορίζεται από την ΟΝ ότι δεν είναι δυσλειτουργία αυτό;


Καταρχάς να τονίσω ότι ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε αν θα έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό. Με τα τελευταία δεδομένα, μπορεί να έχουμε και μακάρι.

Σε περίπτωση όμως που δεν έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση, τότε απαγορεύεται η επέμβαση στον εξοπλισμό. Το "φέρει την πλήρη ευθύνη" δεν σε απαλλάσσει από την απαγόρευση. Στην γλώσσα των νομικών ερμηνεύεται ως "σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι, κανείς δεν μπορεί να κατηγορήσει την On, αλλά μόνο εσένα". Ακόμα όμως κι αν δεν δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα, κάνεις κάτι αντίθετο με τους όρους του συμβολαίου που υπέγραψες και είσαι υπόλογος.

Επίσης με όση βεβαιότητα κι αν λες ότι θεωρείς κάτι παράλογο ή εύλογο, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό είναι. Εγώ δεν εκφράζω άποψη, απλά σου λέω τι υπέγραψες. Το να το ερμηνεύεις με βάση προσωπικούς συνειρμούς και ανάγκες που δεν έχεις προσυμφωνήσει με την εταιρεία, μάλλον σε αυταπάτες και έωλα επιχειρήματα θα σε οδηγήσει.

Προσοχή λοιπόν στο τι υπογράφουμε και στο τι μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε με βάση το συμβόλαιο. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και θα έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό, ώστε να έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## blend

*Ipo*,

Αν και σε γενικές γραμμές έχεις δίκιο, πως θα ασφαλίσεις / λειτουργήσεις το wireless?

Με κλειδωμένο router? Μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε δηλαδή. Τότε να πω στον γείτονα να πάρει ON!!

 :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ε, υποθέτω το wireless θα μπορούμε να το πειράξουμε. Τι στην ευχή?

----------


## No-Name

Νικαετέ δεν έχεις βάλει το ρουτερ πάνω να το ξετυνάξεις ακόμα?
Νομίζω ότι τη Πέμπτη θα του βγάλω τη ψυχή.

----------


## blend

Πάντως, σε επικοινωνία μου με τεχνικό της ΟΝ, μου ξεκαθάρισε ότι θα έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στο router. Με αυτή την προϋπόθεση έκανα και την αίτηση. Αν ποτέ με ενεργοποιήσουν και δω ότι δεν είναι έτσι, απλά θα τα πάρουν όλα πίσω και θα βρουν δουλειά οι δικηγόροι.

----------


## Νικαετός

Αχά, τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί γυρίζεις και εσύ στα λημέρια μας (της ΟΝ)  :Razz:

----------


## D.K.

Όταν λές 


> "Καταρχάς να τονίσω ότι ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε αν θα έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό."


Έννοεις να μην έχουμε πρόσβαση στο να κάνουμε πχ port forwarding?

Αυτό δεν θα είναι παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία ή κάνω λάθος?  :Razz:  




Off Topic


		Με πήραν τηλ πρίν λίγο για να κάνουμε την αίτηση όμως σε κάποια φάση η κοπελιά ρώταγε αν την ακούω κ το τηλέφωνο έκλεισε. Όταν πήρα πάλι μου είπαν οτι θα με πάρουν αυτοί αλλα ακόμα τίποτα.

Το αστείο είναι ότι πρόλαβα κ την ρώτησα πόσο B/W έχουν με το εξωτερικό κ μου είπε ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν ανακοινώνουν στο κοινό τέτοιες πληροφορίες. 

Υποθέτω ότι εκείνη απλά δεν ήξερε αλλιώς θα αρχίσουν να μου πέφτουν τα μαλιά.

----------


## blend

> Αχά, τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί γυρίζεις και εσύ στα λημέρια μας (της ΟΝ)



εχμ.... :Whistle: 

Μόνο που έχουν περάσει 40 μέρες και όχι 20... (με φορητότητα)

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νικαετέ δεν έχεις βάλει το ρουτερ πάνω να το ξετυνάξεις ακόμα?
> Νομίζω ότι τη Πέμπτη θα του βγάλω τη ψυχή.


Το έχω βάλει φυσικά...κάθε 2 ώρες πάω το ανάβω, βλέπω να πρασινίζει μόνο το power και το wlan, ρίχνω δυο μπινελίκια και το ξανακλείνω  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## No-Name

Βρε συ λέω σχετικά με τις λειτουργείες του όχι για το αν έχει έρθει η γραμμή.Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις ενα screenshot από το web interface να το δούν και οι πεινασμένοι?  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

ααα, πρέπει μα συνδέσω και κανά pc επάνω...θα πάρω το λάπτοπ να θα το κάνω LOL !!! 

Σε καμμιά ωρίτσα, γιατί πρέπει πρώτα να πάρω την μικρή από τα Αγγλικά...υποχρεώσεις  :Wink:

----------


## dream_GR

*Spoiler:*




Edit: [ 


η βασική σελίδα όπου θα πρέπει να μας δωθεί το περιβόητο administrator password

Πρός το παρών αρκούμαστε με on/on























Αυτά για την ώρα

Ισως αύριο να είμαστε ΟΝ, καθώς σήμερα έχω IP address Gateway και DNS αλλά no-ping! ]

----------


## No-Name

χμμμ από ότι βλέπω έχουν και φρεσκο firmware 13/2/2007

thnx dream_gr

----------


## dream_GR

*Spoiler:*

----------


## No-Name

Όπα αυτό το 10. κάτι.κάτι.κάτι δεν μαρέσει!!!!!

Τελικά τι σκατα ip δίνουν?private?

Και κάτι ακόμα αυτό το protocol βάσει mac address δεν μαρέσει επίσης.

φίλε dream_gr πές μου ότι ακόμα δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως να χαρώ

----------


## Νικαετός

Ουπς, κατά λάθος έβαλα τα screenshots εδώ:http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1132

----------


## nnn

Private Ip βλέπω ?

----------


## ipo

> Private Ip βλέπω ?


Αν δεν την αλλάξουν, θα  :Crying: 

Ο gzaro που έχει πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο τι IP έχει; 10.x... ;

----------


## geo7

αμαν!!!  :Crying:

----------


## akaloith

παιδια τι σημαινει η private ip και ειναι τοσο κακο?

----------


## No-Name

Μάλλον το on/on φταίει

----------


## geo7

> παιδια τι σημαινει η private ip και ειναι τοσο κακο?


ριξε μια ματια στο sticky του θρεντ της Ον

----------


## dream_GR

Δεν είμαι ΟΝ, όπως λέει και η υπογραφή είμαι σχεδΟΝ

Λαμβάνω την ίδια IP address της μορφής 10.189.Χ.ΧΧ και στο Pirelli ανάβει το adsl συνέχεια και το διπλανό Online κάθε 15-20 λεπτά.

Σίγουρα γίνονται δοκιμές και κάποια πειράματα.

το περιβόητο Τηλέφωνημα για να μου πούν είμαι ΟΝ, και να μου δώσουν τον αριθμό μου δεν το έχω λάβει ακόμα

Ουτε το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί, έχει dialtone αλλά δεν καλεί

----------


## No-Name

ελπίζω να μπεί γρηγορα ο gzaro να μας πει.

----------


## ipo

> παιδια τι σημαινει η private ip και ειναι τοσο κακο?


Σημαίνει ότι δεν βγαίνει το router μας στο διαδίκτυο απευθείας, αλλά μέσω gateway, το οποίο μπορεί να έχει firewall, διάφορους περιορισμούς και φυσικά δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε port forwarding από την IP του gateway στην IP του υπολογιστή μας. Δηλαδή τα p2p δεν θα λειτουργούν καλά στο διαδίκτυο, παρά μόνο στο υποδίκτυο που ανήκει η IP μας, ενώ θα πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε και τους server σε δικό μας pc.

----------


## rainbow7

> Όπα αυτό το 10. κάτι.κάτι.κάτι δεν μαρέσει!!!!!
> 
> Τελικά τι σκατα ip δίνουν?private?
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμα αυτό το protocol βάσει mac address δεν μαρέσει επίσης.
> 
> φίλε dream_gr πές μου ότι ακόμα δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως να χαρώ


φυσιολογικη ειναι για τωρα.Ειναι η private ΙP του δικτυου  On-συνδρομητη.Μετα θα βγαινουμε προφανως με 91.132.χ.χ
Αντε τρεξουν λιγο γιατι πιανουμε μεσα Μαρτη κι ακομα να ενεργοποιησουν καποιον τυπικα.
Και εχουν καταφερει να κερδισουν και κοσμο απο τη forthnet που καθυστερει τις ενεργοποιησεις και τα μσαει ακομα στους νεους πελατες.

Υ.Γ. Ας ελπισουμε να μην αντιμετωπισουμε μια κατασταση οπως την περιγραφει ο ipo γιατι θα εχουμε σοβαρο προβλημα

----------


## karavagos

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το PVC που είναι ενεργό (και παίρνει private ip) αφορά το video μόνο (ή κάποιο pvc απομακρυσμένης διαχείρησης του modem?) γιατί παίζει με RFC1483 (δεν χρειάζεται username).

----------


## No-Name

Ρε παιδιά όμως αν ήταν όλοι να βγαίνουμε από default και μόνιμα έτσι θα έπρεπε το linksys μου όταν επέλεξα το RFC 1483 bridged να έπαιρνε private ip και να έμπαινα.Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την προσωρινη σύνδεση.Εξάλλου η ΟΝ έχει δεσμέυσει και range πραγματικών ip

+1 karavago

----------


## akaloith

ποπο ακουγεται πολυ κακο!
ελπιζω να μην συμβαινει!
λετε να κανει καμια τετοια πατατα και η vivodi με το cabletv?

----------


## nrg_polini

Εχω γνωστο με fastweb στην Ιταλια που μοιραζεται την IP με αρκετους Ιταλους ακομα, αλλα p2p χρησιμοποιει κανονικα  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Σε email παλαιότερα είχαν απαντήσει ότι παρέχουν πραγματικές wan ips οπότε μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την μή πλήρη ενεργοποίηση.

άσε και η free στη Γαλλία έτσι πάιζει  :Thumb down:

----------


## Νικαετός

Νομίζω πως το σχόλιο του karavagos, εξηγεί την κατάσταση. (και του rainbow7).

----------


## princess

> Σε email παλαιότερα είχαν απαντήσει ότι παρέχουν πραγματικές wan ips οπότε μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την μή πλήρη ενεργοποίηση.
> 
> άσε και η free στη Γαλλία έτσι πάιζει


*Μας είναι γνωστό το θέμα που απασχολεί πολλούς μελλοντικούς
συνδρομητές. Οι  συζητήσεις που γίνονται στα διάφορα forums δεν
ανταποκρίνονται στη  πραγματικότητα, και όπως και εσείς βλέπετε είναι απλά
υποθέσεις. Το δίκτυο  της On Telecoms S.A. θα δίνει διαφορετικές δυναμικές
και πραγματικές IP στους  συνδρομητές της. Όλες οι εφαρμογές που επιθυμείτε
να χρησιμοποιήσετε, on line  gaming, p2p, θα λειτουργούν χωρίς αμφιβολία.  
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες  μπορείτε να επισκεφτείτε το website:
www.ontelecoms.com ή να καλέσετε στο Τμήμα  Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών 

*αυτο ακριβως ειχαν απαντησει τοτε..

----------


## karavagos

> Ρε παιδιά όμως αν ήταν όλοι να βγαίνουμε από default και μόνιμα έτσι θα έπρεπε το linksys μου όταν επέλεξα το *RFC 1483 bridged* να έπαιρνε private ip και να έμπαινα.Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την προσωρινη σύνδεση.Εξάλλου η ΟΝ έχει δεσμέυσει και range πραγματικών ip
> 
> +1 karavago


Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις RFC1483 routed?. Το bridged χρησιμοποιείται όταν θέλεις να περάσεις το IP από πάνω (π.χ. με PPPoE στο PC σου).

----------


## Spanos

> Λαμβάνω την ίδια IP address της μορφής 10.189.Χ.ΧΧ


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network

To 10.0.0.0 – 10.255.255.255 είναι private addsress

----------


## nnn

> ελπίζω να μπεί γρηγορα ο gzaro να μας πει.


Είδα τα μηνύματα του να είναι από το range 91.xx.xx.xx άρα βγαίνει κανονικά έξω.

----------


## No-Name

Θα κοιμηθώ ευτυχώς απόψε.Σε ευχαριστώ nnn.  :Wink:  

@Karavagos δοκίμασα δεν μπορούσα να μπώ και πάλι ούτε με RFC 1483 routed.

----------


## Spanos

> Είδα τα μηνύματα του να είναι από το range 91.xx.xx.xx άρα βγαίνει κανονικά έξω.



Αρα γίνεται ΝΑΤ απο τον ISP αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσε να βγαίνει με μια non routable private address στο internet.

Στο ΝΑΤ άνετα βγαίνεις, το θέμα είναι πως μπαίνεις  :Razz:

----------


## akrato

Καλορίζικη και από μένα η γραμμή!!!

Νομίζω ότι εδώ φαίνεται το beta-testers!!!

Πάνω σε αυτές τις 2-3 γραμμές θα σεταριστούν όλες... άρα υπομονή! 

Όσον αφορά στο tvbox αυτό που δίνει η ΟΝ είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα που κυκλοφορούν στον κόσμο και το επέλεξε και η France Telecom για τις δικές της αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες:

"A l’instar de Free, c’est au tour de *France T&#233;l&#233;com* de d&#233;ployer son d&#233;codeur HD.

Le SAGEM ITAD81 HD, avec le contr&#244;le d’acc&#232;s VIACCESS et la Buda Card, nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration de cartes de t&#233;l&#233;vision &#224; p&#233;age de Viaccess sera propos&#233;.

Le *SAGEM ITAD81 HD* est un d&#233;codeur *ADSL MPEG4 HD* utilisant un circuit de d&#233;codage en une seule puce. D&#233;fini conjointement avec France T&#233;l&#233;com, c’est un terminal num&#233;rique hybride incluant un adaptateurTNT, et capable de recevoir la TV HD.

« En fournissant &#224; nos clients MaLigne TV la qualit&#233; HD, gr&#226;ce &#224; un d&#233;codeur unique alliant la technologie Sagem Communication et la s&#233;curit&#233; Viaccess, France T&#233;l&#233;com remporte le d&#233;fi de la Haute D&#233;finition et prouve ainsi sa r&#233;activit&#233; et sa capacit&#233; d’innovation », d&#233;clare Patricia Langrand, Directrice Ex&#233;cutive de France T&#233;l&#233;com en charge de la Division Contenus, et Pr&#233;sidente de Viaccess.

« Nous sommes fiers de prendre part au challenge de la HD aux c&#244;t&#233;s de France T&#233;l&#233;com », d&#233;clare Patrick Sevian, Directeur G&#233;n&#233;ral D&#233;l&#233;gu&#233; de Sagem Communication. « La HD repr&#233;sente la TV de demain, et SAGEM entend y participer d&#232;s aujourd’hui, avec une r&#233;activit&#233; maximum pour fournir des d&#233;codeurs parfaitement adapt&#233;s aux besoins de France T&#233;l&#233;com.»"

----------


## akrato

Προσωπικά ενθουσιάστηκα με την ΟΝ όταν είδα το tvbox που δίνει. Η εταιρία είναι πολύ σοβαρή και  μας αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά δίνοντας ό,τι καλύτερο υπάρχει από πλευράς εξοπλισμού τουλάχιστον για την τηλεόραση. 

Θα μπορούσε πολύ άνετα να δώσει ένα tvbox παλαιάς γενιάς standard definition με ένα scart και να είμασταν και ευχαριστημένοι όπως κάνουν άλλοι στην Ελλάδα που μας αντιμετωπίζουν ως υπανάπτυκτους (π.χ. η NOVA με το καβουρδιστήρι αποκωδικοποιητή που δίνει στον εξοπλισμό της...).

----------


## No-Name

akrato προσωπικά θέλω να σε ευχαριστησω σχετικά με τις πληροφορίες που έχεις δώσει για τον εξοπλισμό  :Wink:

----------


## CUPRA

Private IP και σε μένα από την ON. Αντε να πάρουμε την πραγματική...

Επισυνάπτω και screenshot του advanced setup

----------


## akrato

> akrato προσωπικά θέλω να σε ευχαριστησω σχετικά με τις πληροφορίες που έχεις δώσει για τον εξοπλισμό


Για μένα ήταν βασικό κριτήριο ο εξοπλισμός που θα έδινε τελικά η ΟΝ. 

Όμως μπορούσαν από την αρχή να πουν το μοντέλο του tvbox (μιας και είναι τόσο καλό) για να μην κάνουμε τους ντεντέκτιβ...

----------


## adynaton

akrato τώρα πρέπει να αρχίσεις την αναζήτηση του manual. :Smile:

----------


## akrato

Το είχα βρει στα Γαλλικά αλλά δεν το κράτησα...

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση πάντως... κάπου θα το βρούμε. 

Ερώτηση σε όσους έχουν πάρει τον εξοπλισμό: έχετε συνδέσει εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο να δείτε αν βλέπει και αν παίζει αρχεία βίντεο;;;

----------


## karavagos

> @Karavagos δοκίμασα δεν μπορούσα να μπώ και πάλι ούτε με RFC 1483 routed.


Το DHCP είναι ενεργοποιημένο στο WAN interface?

----------


## Spanos

> Private IP και σε μένα από την ON. Αντε να πάρουμε την πραγματική...
> 
> Επισυνάπτω και screenshot του advanced setup



Είστε σίγουρα πίσω απο ΝΑΤ, αυτές είναι οι πραγματικές IP που μας είχαν υποσχεθεί απο την On; :Thumb down: 

Σε τέτοια περίπτωση που κάποιος router του ISP, κάνει ΝΑΤ για να βγούμε στο internet πώς θα δουλέψουν οι εισερχόμενες συνδέσεις (server, p2p, vpn, remote desktop κλπ); :Thinking:

----------


## Nemessis

> Για μένα ήταν βασικό κριτήριο ο εξοπλισμός που θα έδινε τελικά η ΟΝ. 
> 
> Όμως μπορούσαν από την αρχή να πουν το μοντέλο του tvbox (μιας και είναι τόσο καλό) για να μην κάνουμε τους ντεντέκτιβ...


Φαινετε πολύ καλός ο εξοπλισμός, θα προτιμούσα όμως να είχε και δυνατότητα WLAN το ο αποκωδικοποιητής. :Thinking:

----------


## Dimitris73

Ναι, αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο!

----------


## No-Name

Βάλτε ένα access point από πίσω και είστε comple.Αυτό θα δοκιμάσω αύριο που θα έχω τον εξοπλισμό.Μου περισσεύει ένα dlink ap900+ λέω΄να συνδέσω το sagem πάνω σε αυτό

----------


## Dimitris73

Λες να πετύχει? για κανε καμια δοκιμή να μας πεις...

----------


## adynaton

> Βάλτε ένα access point από πίσω και είστε comple.Αυτό θα δοκιμάσω αύριο που θα έχω τον εξοπλισμό.Μου περισσεύει ένα dlink ap900+ λέω΄να συνδέσω το sagem πάνω σε αυτό


H ένα Wireless Bridge....

----------


## Dimitris73

Off Topic


		και σε τι τιμές παίζουν αυτά?

----------


## cpnemo

> H ένα Wireless Bridge....


Και πως θα το παραμετροπιήσεις αυτό!!!
Για WEP/WAP security εννοώ.

----------


## adynaton

Off Topic


		Από 40 Ευρώ και άνω. Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο skroutz.....

----------


## adynaton

> Και πως θα το παραμετροπιήσεις αυτό!!!
> Για WEP/WAP security εννοώ.




Off Topic


		Ρε παιδιά ο κάθε εξοπλισμός έχει τις δικιές του οδηγίες και software παραμετροποίησης.  :Smile:  Θα έχει και το Wireless Bridge που θα πάρετε. Εγώ έχω ένα Belkin (για το Xbox) εδώ και 2 χρόνια που εξαρχής δεν υποστήριζε WPA, ο κατασκευαστής όμως έβγαλε νέο firmware και το υποστήριζε. Συνηθισμένα πράγματα δηλαδή.

----------


## kaizen

> Βάλτε ένα access point από πίσω και είστε comple.Αυτό θα δοκιμάσω αύριο που θα έχω τον εξοπλισμό.Μου περισσεύει ένα dlink ap900+ λέω΄να συνδέσω το sagem πάνω σε αυτό


κι εγώ αυτό έχω σκοπό να κάνω... αν μάλιστα καταφέρναμε να κάνουμε media streaming και από το PC θα είναι άψογο...  :Worthy:

----------


## grphoto

Δεν υπαρχει ακομα σε στανταρ προτυπο ικανο να παιξει απροβληματιστα το σημα που χρειαζεται αυτος ο δεκτης.
Τα 802.11 b/g δεν ειναι αρκετα ουτε για τα καναλια που εχουν αναφερθει ουτε πολυ περισσοτερο για HD  (αν ποτε προσφερθει).
Προσωπικα εχω και ενα dlink wireless medialounge και το βλεπω στην πραξη.

----------


## mortisboy

> Φαινετε πολύ καλός ο εξοπλισμός, θα προτιμούσα όμως να είχε και δυνατότητα WLAN το ο αποκωδικοποιητής.


ναι ρε παιδες καλα θα ηταν, αλλα νομιζεται ομως οτι θα αρκει το bandwith που προσφερουν τα wifi?? για σκεφτειται και αυτο λιγο!!καποιο λογο ειχαν πιστευω που εβαλαν ethernet.

----------


## Silent Air

Δεν το αναλυετε λιγακι περισσοτερο να μαθουμε κι εμεις που δεν ασχολουμαστε τοσο πολυ?

Το Access Point/wireless bridge ειναι μονο για να αποφυγουμε το καλωδιο απο το Sagem στο Pirelli?

To media streaming από το PC? :Embarassed:

----------


## Nemessis

> ναι ρε παιδες καλα θα ηταν, αλλα νομιζεται ομως οτι θα αρκει το bandwith που προσφερουν τα wifi?? για σκεφτειται και αυτο λιγο!!καποιο λογο ειχαν πιστευω που εβαλαν ethernet.


Στην γερμανία η 1&1 προσφέρει ασύρματο αποκωδικοποιητή.  :Wink: 
Οπότε φαντάζομαι πώς θα φτάνει.

----------


## grphoto

Απο οτι ειδα το modem που δινει ειναι 125 Mbit/s οποτε αυτο μπορει να παιξει, απλα επειδη δεν εχει φτιαχτει ακομα το νεο στανταρ λιγες εταιριες εχουν βγαλει εξοπλισμο ακομα, και συνηθως ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερος.

----------


## mortisboy

τι να πω...παντως σπιτι αυτην τη στιγμη με Netgear 108mbps Router/pci card και πληρης οπτικη επαφη 8 μετρων (excellent σημα) οταν παιζω HD video 1080p δεν την παλευει με τπτ λεμε μονο μεχρι 720p παιζει OK

----------


## Nemessis

> τι να πω...παντως σπιτι αυτην τη στιγμη με Netgear 108mbps Router/pci card και πληρης οπτικη επαφη 8 μετρων (excellent σημα) οταν παιζω HD video 1080p δεν την παλευει με τπτ λεμε μονο μεχρι 720p παιζει OK


Σίγουρα πάντως υπάρχει λόγος που δίνει τόν συγκεκριμένο αποκωδικοποιητή. Μπορεί
όντως να κρίνει πώς δεν έχει οριμάσει ακόμη η ασύρματη τεχνολογία. Θα δείξει. Προ το παρόν ας
μας ενεργοποιησει όλους κ οι λύσεις θα βρεθούν :One thumb up:

----------


## rainbow7

δε νομιζω οτι θα παιζει σταθερα χωρις κοψιματα και κολληματα μεσω wirelless η TV.Πολυ δυσκολο παιδια και ιδιως αν δεν υπαρχει πληρης οπτικη επαφη.Καλυτερα σιγα σιγα να παμε στη λυση των power line connectors οπου δεν γινεται ενσυρματη συνδεση.(130€ ειναι πολλα ομως ρε γαμωτο,τελος παντων).

Υ.Γ. Ακομα να ενεργοποιησουν τυπικα καποιον?Τι γινεται?  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Tem

μήπως ενεργοποιήθηκε ο NoName22 ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ?

----------


## rainbow7

πριν λιγο απο το help desk μου ειπαν παντως οτι εχουν κανει ενεργοποιησεις.Και κανεις δεν ανηκει στο forum?Tι να πω?μακαρι.

----------


## whatfor

Εδώ και μια ωρα ειμαι ενεργοποιημένος. (απο χθες αλλα περίμενα τον εξοπλισμο)
Το τηλεφωνο δουλευει κανονικα ΑΛΛΑ δεν μπορουν να με καλέσουν. Εγω καλώ κανονικά σε ότι αριθμό εχω δοκιμάσει μεχρι τώρα. (σταθερά - κινητα όχι ομως σε Q telecom)

Το tv box προς το παρόν παιζει μόνο τα επιγεια ψηφιακα της ΕΡΤ (4 στο σύνολο)

Το ιντερνετ επίσης αλλά δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο advanced config. Και εμένα τους κωδικούς ΟΝ και ΟΝ μου έδωσαν απο τη εξυπηρέτηση.

Ταχυτητες τσεκάρω τώρα αν και δεν εχω πολυενθουσιαστεί... βέβαια μεταξύ 400 και 850 δε με χαλάει προς το παρόν...

Τα σφυράκια έχουν γίνει "V" εκτος απο το τις εργασίες ΟΤΕ και τη παραλαβή του εξοπλισμο.

Κρίμα που είναι Τετάρτη και αυριο δουλευω. αυτα..  :Wink:

----------


## rainbow7

αρα δεν εισαι τυπικα ενεργοποιημενος.ποτε περιμενεις ειδοποιηση?τι Wan IP εχει ο router αν μπορεις  δες και πως παιζουν τα torrent.Καλο download.

----------


## whatfor

> αρα δεν εισαι τυπικα ενεργοποιημενος.ποτε περιμενεις ειδοποιηση?τι Wan IP εχει ο router αν μπορεις  δες και πως παιζουν τα torrent.Καλο download.


INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1119 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps.
WAN IP:  91.132.xxx.xx
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.x.xxx
Primary DNS:  91.xxx.x.x
Secondary DNS:  91.xxx.x.xx

Ο μόνη ενημέρωση είναι οτι θα δέχομαι κλησεις κάποια στιγμή μες την επόμενη βδομάδα όπου θα δρομολογίσει ο ΟΤΕ τον αριθμό μου και στα υπολοιπα δίκτυα (φορητότητα απο VIVODI) εξού και το ενα σφυράκι στις εργασίες ΟΤΕ...

τορρεντ δεν δοκίμασα ακομα...

----------


## adynaton

O whatfor πήρε και real ip. :One thumb up: 

Εμένα δεν συγχρονίζει καν....

----------


## katafitos

> τορρεντ δεν δοκίμασα ακομα...


Αν μπορεις δοκιμασε να δεις αν σου βγαζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ

----------


## whatfor

> Αν μπορεις δοκιμασε να δεις αν σου βγαζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ


Οχι, δεν Βγάζει ΟΚ. Κατεβάζει κουτσα-στραβα ομως...

----------


## rainbow7

ειναι καποιοι επανω.κανουν δοκιμες ομως ακομα.κι εχουν καβατζωσει απο τον Οκτωβρη ολο το range 91.132.0.0 εως 91.132.255.255
Ενταξει πιστευω θα μας δινουν κανονικα real IPs,οποτε δε θα εχουμε προβληματα.
Αν μπορεις _whatfor_ κατεβασε κανενα torrent με πολλους seeders να δουμε τι download πιανεις.

----------


## pstratos

Σχετικά με εικονικές Ip.

Όταν έκανα αίτηση και εγώ για ΟΝ οχι όμως στο φτηνό πακέτο αλλά στο εταιρικό με static IP's  (110+19%) / μήνα είχε ξεκάθαρη επιλογή για το range των IP's, και τα υποδύκτια που θές.
Ακόμα έπρεπε να δώσεις πληροφορίες για τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις (καλα trunking θα κανουν??? ) *ώστε να ρυθμίσουν τον εξοπλισμό που θα σου φέρουν.
*

Από αυτά καταλαβαίνουμε οτι μα΄λλον παίρνουμε γουρούνάκι σε κλειστό μαύρο κουτί. δηλαδη αν εγώ αλλάξω απο Cisco σε Alcatel ή σε 3com πρέπει να τους ενημερώνω για να μου ξαναπηράζουν το modem/router τους????    

 :Thinking:

----------


## lariser

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που άρχισαν οι αποστολές του εξοπλισμού δεν έχουμε δει ένα post που να αναφέρει ότι η γραμμή του είναι ενεργοποιημένη πλήρως και ότι όλα (TV Box - τηλέφωνο - Internet) δουλεύουν ρολόι.

Ακόμα και αυτοί που έχουν post-άρει ότι έχουν "μάλλον" ενεργοποιηθεί μουδιασμένοι μου "ακούγονται"...  :Thinking:  

Καλό θα ήταν να είχαμε ένα feedback με το πως παίζουν οι υπηρεσίες, από τα παιδιά του forum που συνδέθηκαν...

----------


## adynaton

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ΠΛΗΡΩΣ κανείς. Ούτε εντός forum, ούτε εκτός.

Επίσης καλό θα είναι να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του thread σε Εντυπώσεις ημιενεργοποιημένων και να ανοίξει ένα ένα νέο thread ο πρώτος που θα λάβει ειδοποίηση από την ON ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε πλήρως.....

----------


## lariser

Χε χε χε... καλό μου ακούγεται. Ο πρώτος που θα ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως από το forum θα κερδίσει χρυσό ρολογάκι.  :Razz:  

Φίλε, gzaro από ταχύτητες πώς πας; Με το τηλέφωνο προβλήματα; Το Video Box ποιά καναλάκια σου δίνει; (τώρα που σε τσάκωσα θα σε πρήξω...)

----------


## gzaro

> Χε χε χε... καλό μου ακούγεται. Ο πρώτος που θα ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως από το forum θα κερδίσει χρυσό ρολογάκι.  
> 
> Φίλε, gzaro από ταχύτητες πώς πας; Με το τηλέφωνο προβλήματα; Το Video Box ποιά καναλάκια σου δίνει; (τώρα που σε τσάκωσα θα σε πρήξω...)


Μέχρι τώρα, τα βλέπω όλα τζάμι... Τα μόνα προβλήμαται, είναι να μας δώσουν admin account στο router και να μπορούν να μας καλέσουν στο σταθερό από όλους τους άλλους providers. Έχω γράψει και για τα κανάλια, αλλά έτσι όπως έγινε το νήμα... Έχει 3 ημερών πρόγραμμα των περισσότερων ελληνικών και κάποια free δορυφορικά. Όλα είναι περίπου 20...

----------


## lariser

Για το νήμα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, γιατί γράφουμε το μακρύ μας και το κοντό μας.

Τελευταία ερώτηση: Από ταχύτητες σε http download πόσο έχεις πιάσει max/avg;

----------


## gzaro

> Για το νήμα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, γιατί γράφουμε το μακρύ μας και το κοντό μας.
> 
> Τελευταία ερώτηση: Από ταχύτητες σε http download πόσο έχεις πιάσει max/avg;


Από http/ftp περίπου 1ΜΒ/sec

----------


## adynaton

> Τα μόνα προβλήμαται, είναι να μας δώσουν admin account στο router και να μπορούν να μας καλέσουν στο σταθερό από όλους τους άλλους providers.


Από ΤΙΜ μπορείς να καλέσεις το νούμερο σου στην ΟΝ?

Γιατί εμένα μόνο αυτό παίζει στην τηλεφωνία.....

----------


## gzaro

Από το Σάββατο με καλούν κανονικά από σταθερό ΟΤΕ. Από Cosmote και Vodafone δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν. Δεν έχω κανένα με σύνδεση TIM...

----------


## aineiasm

12/2/2007 ->Η αίτηση στην ON για καινούρια γραμμή με δικό της αριθμό.
1/3/2007 ->Ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή του Παγκράτη.
12/3/2007 ->Παραλαβή εξοπλησμού.
14/3/2007 ->Ήρθε ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ για φέρει τη γραμμή μέχρι το σπίτι μου και να δεί αν συγχρονίζει.Μου είπε πως ειμαι πολυ τυχερός και πως η γραμμή μου κατάφερε να συγχρονίσει στα 11Mbps.

Σύνδεσα το Pirelli router για να ξεκινήσουν οι "πειραματισμοί"... 
Όταν μπήκα στο interface του router είδα κάτι το οποίο δεν ξερω αν θα διαρκέσει...
Την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει το router προσέξτε λίγο...

----------


## Νικαετός

> 12/2/2007 ->Η αίτηση στην ON για καινούρια γραμμή με δικό της αριθμό.
> 
> Την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει το router προσέξτε λίγο...


Να υποθέσω πως ούτε σε σένα έχουν δώσει αριθμό ή κωδικούς σωστά??

----------


## aineiasm

αριθμό μου είπαν...συνδεση στο Internet δεν βλέπω...

----------


## dream_GR

μόλις μου ανοιξε το τηλέφωνο... και εχω αριθμό 211-7ΧΧΧΧΧΧ

καλεί με καλούν όλα ΟΚ.

Περιμένω τεχνικό να με συνδέσει... βασικά τι να συνδέσει αφου και το καλώδιο απο τον κατανεμητή εχω φέρει μέσα στο σπίτι και το ρουτερ εχω βάλει "ΟΝ" και το sagem Οκ, τι θα έρθει να κάνει? Θα μετρήσει ποιότητα γραμμής?

Επίσης το κακό που βλέπω είναι οτι δεν εχω συγχρονήσει ποτέ πάνω απο 7500kbps το download αυτό αλλάζει... ή το παντρεύτηκα?

----------


## dream_GR

> αριθμό μου είπαν...συνδεση στο Internet δεν βλέπω...


μια απο τα ίδια Ping=0 νεκρό ακόμα! και η Τιβί ΟΦΦ

----------


## adynaton

> Περιμένω τεχνικό να με συνδέσει... βασικά τι να συνδέσει αφου και το καλώδιο απο τον κατανεμητή εχω φέρει μέσα στο σπίτι και το ρουτερ εχω βάλει "ΟΝ" και το sagem Οκ, τι θα έρθει να κάνει? Θα μετρήσει ποιότητα γραμμής?
> 
> Επίσης το κακό που βλέπω είναι οτι δεν εχω συγχρονήσει ποτέ πάνω απο 7500kbps το download αυτό αλλάζει... ή το παντρεύτηκα?


Δες καλού κακού από το όργανο που θα φέρει μαζί του ο τεχνικός σε πόση απόσταση είσαι από το ΑΚ.

----------


## aineiasm

να δούμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούμε...
ελπίζω πριν το πάσχα...

----------


## dream_GR

08/01/2003  00:06:07 TFTP bootfile: fail to get script file.(len=0)
08/01/2003  00:06:07 TFTP bootfile: prepare to download file(0017C2F46018.cfg) from 91.132.4.190
08/01/2003  00:05:33 Can't find NTP time.     

εδώ είναι όλη μου η ελπιδα. Αν κατεβάσει το cfg file ίσως αλλάξουν μερικά πράγματα μέσα στο Pirelli... απο την άλλη μην εχω και πολλές ελπίδες!

----------


## kpaiss

> 08/01/2003  00:06:07 TFTP bootfile: fail to get script file.(len=0)
> 08/01/2003  00:06:07 TFTP bootfile: prepare to download file(0017C2F46018.cfg) from 91.132.4.190
> 08/01/2003  00:05:33 Can't find NTP time.     
> 
> εδώ είναι όλη μου η ελπιδα. Αν κατεβάσει το cfg file ίσως αλλάξουν μερικά πράγματα μέσα στο Pirelli... απο την άλλη μην εχω και πολλές ελπίδες!


Περιμενε τον τεχνικο. Αδικα προσπαθεις μου φαινεται και εκνευριζεσαι αδικα....(pseiras=η σκια σου)  :Whistle:

----------


## Candlemass

Με πήραν κι άλλο τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο να με ρωτήσουν αν παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό ( 30 μέρες στο κλ@σιμο και μέσα σε 2 μέρες με έχουν πάρει 3 φορές...  :Confused:  ) και να μου πούν ότι σήμερα ή αύριο το αργότερο θα είμαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος (υπενθυμίζω, περιοχή ΑΓ. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ με αίτηση για φορητότητα). Τέσπα, έχω αφήσει το router ανοιχτό να δώ πότε θα συγχρονίσει.





> 08/01/2003  00:06:07 TFTP bootfile: fail to get script file.(len=0)
> 08/01/2003  00:06:07 TFTP bootfile: prepare to download file(0017C2F46018.cfg) from 91.132.4.190
> 08/01/2003  00:05:33 Can't find NTP time.     
> 
> εδώ είναι όλη μου η ελπιδα. Αν κατεβάσει το cfg file ίσως αλλάξουν μερικά πράγματα μέσα στο Pirelli... απο την άλλη μην εχω και πολλές ελπίδες!



Ακριβώς αυτό μου είπαν και μένα... Όταν ρώτησα αν μπορώ να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στο router για να ασφαλίσω το wireless network με MAC filtering κλπ καθώς και port forwarding, μου είπαν ότι όταν συγχρονίσει το router και έχω internet, τόσο το router όσο και το TV-Box κατεβάζουν ένα configuration file με τελικές ρυθμίσεις και τότε ΙΣΩΣ να μπορώ να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση. Καλά, καθήστε να τελειώσει η ιστορία και να μην γίνονται αυτά που μου είχαν πει όταν έκανα την αίτηση και θα έχουμε τρελλά γέλια...  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## adynaton

> 08/01/2003  00:06:07 TFTP bootfile: fail to get script file.(len=0)
> 08/01/2003  00:06:07 TFTP bootfile: prepare to download file(0017C2F46018.cfg) from 91.132.4.190
> 08/01/2003  00:05:33 Can't find NTP time.     
> 
> εδώ είναι όλη μου η ελπιδα. Αν κατεβάσει το cfg file ίσως αλλάξουν μερικά πράγματα μέσα στο Pirelli... απο την άλλη μην εχω και πολλές ελπίδες!


Το οποίο προσπαθεί να κατεβάσει από το int.pirelli.ontelecoms.com αν θυμάμαι καλά από χθες που κοίταγα το log.

Για αυτό όπως προείπα προλαβαίνουν να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα πριν ενεργοποιήσουν πλήρως τους πρώτους.

Γιατί μετά....το έχασαν το τρένο......

----------


## Djore

να πώ την κακία μου ?
τι θα πεί πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος ?
νέα κόλπα ... δίνουμε υπηρεσίες αλλά όχι πλήρως ... γιατί έπρεπε να προλάβουμε το τρένο... αλλά θα τις δώσει ... πότε ? όταν θα είναι έτοιμοι ... θα μας τρελάνουν όλοι ....

----------


## vstratis

να υποθεσω οτι η χρεωση ξεκινα με την πληρη ενεργοποιηση ε;

----------


## dream_GR

Εχω καλό τηλέφωνοοοοοο... ιιιιέεεεχω!!!! Εξερχόμενα πρός ΤΙΜ οκ πρός ΟΤΕ οκ, αλλα εισερχόμενα απο ΤΙΜ μόνο και φυσικά απο ΟΤΕ μου λέει οτι ο αριθμός δεν υποστηρίζεται!!!

Internet όμως δεν έχωωωω!!! Δεν πειράζει... ευτυχώς έχω άλλες δύο γραμμές 2 και 1 Mbit και κάτι κάνουμε. 

Τελικό verdict του τεχνικού. 4.5km απο το dslam απόσταση, θόρυβο χαλκού στα 200 μέτρα και στα 560μετρα χρονισμός στα 5.5mbps και φυσικά ενω πέρνω IP etc etc απο την Κυριακή 11/3 ιντερετ γιόκ.

Μάλλον πάω για φούλ ακύρωση της κοροιδίας, αν μέχρι αύριο μεσημέρι δεν εχει ολοκληρωθεί το saga της ταλαιπωρίας μου.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Φιλε με τοσο μεγαλη αποσταση απο το dslam σε οποιον εναλλακτικο και να πας τετοιες ταχυτητες θα πιανεις...δυστυχως εισαι ατυχος!

Ρωτα αυτο που σου ειπε και ενα φιλαρακι προηγουμενως μηπως και χρεωνεσαι λιγοτερο επειδη δεν πιανεις το μεγιστο της συνδεσης σου.

----------


## dream_GR

> Φιλε με τοσο μεγαλη αποσταση απο το dslam σε οποιον εναλλακτικο και να πας τετοιες ταχυτητες θα πιανεις...δυστυχως εισαι ατυχος!
> 
> Ρωτα αυτο που σου ειπε και ενα φιλαρακι προηγουμενως μηπως και χρεωνεσαι λιγοτερο επειδη δεν πιανεις το μεγιστο της συνδεσης σου.


πάντως ασχετα με την μέτρηση που επίτηδες στο report που θα τους στείλει θα είναι 5.5Mbps ή ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει το pirelli είναι 8100 περίπου, οπότε και αυτό να είναι το τελικό μου κονέξιον δεν θα έχω αντίρρηση.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι η μή κάλυψη μου απο εναλλακτικούς... έχω μόνο ΟΤΕ ή ΟΝ... μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμμα! Τωρα ποιός είναι ο γκρεμός και ποιός το ρέμμα... tale equale

----------


## Hellraiser76

Στο ξαναλεω μηπως δεν το καταλαβες προηγουμενως οτι σε οποιον παροχο και να πας η αποσταση δεν αλλαζει και ουτε φυσικα η μεγιστη δυνατη ταχυτητα.

Απο εκει και περα και με εξαιρεση την ΟΝ οι αλλοι παροχοι προσφερουν μεγιστη ταχυτητα 4mbps οποτε ακομα και στα 5.5 να εισαι ειναι καλυτερα απο τα 4mbps.

----------


## grphoto

Αληθεια ξερει κανενας που ειναι το Dslam Βυρωνα? στο χαρτη  (adsl χαρτης) το δειχνει καπου στο βουνο, πραγμα παραξενο .

----------


## dream_GR

> Στο ξαναλεω μηπως δεν το καταλαβες προηγουμενως οτι σε οποιον παροχο και να πας η αποσταση δεν αλλαζει και ουτε φυσικα η μεγιστη δυνατη ταχυτητα.
> 
> Απο εκει και περα και με εξαιρεση την ΟΝ οι αλλοι παροχοι προσφερουν μεγιστη ταχυτητα 4mbps οποτε ακομα και στα 5.5 να εισαι ειναι καλυτερα απο τα 4mbps.


σε κατάλαβα hellraiser και φυσικά είμαι σε αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή οπότε το περίμενα να είμαι λίγο μακριά απο το κεντρικό dslam. Τώρα όπως σου ξαναείπα, μόνο ΟΤΕ 2mbit και ΟΝ ~10mbit εχω σαν επιλογές. οπότε όπως λένε και οι εγγλέζοι Beggers can't be choosers

----------


## Hellraiser76

Ετσι ειναι δυστυχως...

----------


## akrato

Άρα στα 2-2,5 χιλιόμετρα που είμαι εγώ να ελπίζω σε 10άρα;;;

----------


## vfragos

> Άρα στα 2-2,5 χιλιόμετρα που είμαι εγώ να ελπίζω σε 10άρα;;;


Χαλαρά... :One thumb up:

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Χαλαρά...


Και παραπανω...

----------


## vfragos

Εγώ πάλι μέτρησα την απόσταση απο το κέντρο του οτε που ανήκω μέχρι το σπίτι μου και είμαι γύρω στα 1000 - 1100 μέτρα, εάν ο χαλκός δεν έρχεται μέσω κωλοπετινίτσας, είμαι super. Πρέπει να πλησιάζω τα 20 mbit λογικά.

----------


## flevio

> Άρα στα 2-2,5 χιλιόμετρα που είμαι εγώ να ελπίζω σε 10άρα;;;


 
χωρις port forward  θα ειναι Ψιλοαχρηστα τα 10mb..
οποτε τι 5 , τι 8, τι 10... :Thumb down: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=83822&page=8

----------


## akrato

Καθόλου άχρηστα πιστεύω...

Αν κατεβάζεις από server μία χαρά είναι...

Ιδανικά θα ήθελα 12-14 να βλέπω και High-Definition του χρόνου...

----------


## flevio

αν δε παιζεις games που θελουν p2p για να κανουν Update και δεν κατεβαζεις
ποτε μεσω p2p εισαι οντως τζι τζι.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Καπου εκει θα εισαι λογικα...γυρω στο 14αρι.

----------


## Spanos

Tελικά απο οτι έχω καταλάβει, δεν παίζουν τα p2p έτσι;

----------


## flevio

οπου εχει πολλλλεεες πηγες λογικα θα τρεχουν σα να χεις 2-3 mbp..
οπου εχει λιγες πχ 200 θα τρεχουν και δε θα φτανουν..

----------


## akrato

Η ΟΝ επιμένει ότι θα παίζουν κανονικότατα... 

p2p θέλω αλλά όχι για τεράστια αρχεία...

----------


## flevio

> Η ΟΝ επιμένει ότι θα παίζουν κανονικότατα... 
> 
> p2p θέλω αλλά όχι για τεράστια αρχεία...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=83822&page=1

----------


## Νικαετός

Εϊναι official ....είμαι επίσημα ενεργοποιημένος στην ΟΝ ΚΑΙ με αριθμό, αλλά φευ ούτε ίντερνετ ούτε τηλεφωνικό σήμα  :Sad:  

Με πήραν μόλις να μου το πουν. Το κακό είναι πως το μόνο λαμπάκι που ανάβει στο Pirelli εξακολουθεί να είναι το power και το wlan...Το τηλέφωνο που μου έδωσαν όταν το καλώ από σταθερό ΟΤΕ δείχνει ότι καλεί, αλλά μέσα στο σπίτι σε καμμιά πρίζα δεν υπάρχει σήμα πουθενά...

Τους πήρα πίσω και τους είπα πως αν δεν δω το λαμπάκι του ρούτερ να συγχρονίζει και το τηλέφωνό μου να καλεί, δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος... και εκείνοι μου είπαν πως θα με καλέσουν να με ενημερώσουν  :Thinking:  (πως θα βρω σε ποια πρίζα έχω σήμα??). Για ρίξτε καμμιά ιδέα ωρέ παιδιά γιατί θα με τρελλάνουν ετούτοι...

----------


## coil

Είχες κάνει αίτηση για καινούργια γραμμή, διατηρώντας παράλληλα την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Νικαετός

Ναι...καινούργια γραμμή. Η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι είναι στο όνομα της συζύγου. Εγώ είχα έως και πριν κάμποσο καιρό , οπότε και την διέκοψα  :Wink:

----------


## apok

> Εϊναι official ....είμαι επίσημα ενεργοποιημένος στην ΟΝ ΚΑΙ με αριθμό, αλλά φευ ούτε ίντερνετ ούτε τηλεφωνικό σήμα  
> 
> Με πήραν μόλις να μου το πουν. Το κακό είναι πως το μόνο λαμπάκι που ανάβει στο Pirelli εξακολουθεί να είναι το power και το wlan...Το τηλέφωνο που μου έδωσαν όταν το καλώ από σταθερό ΟΤΕ δείχνει ότι καλεί, αλλά μέσα στο σπίτι σε καμμιά πρίζα δεν υπάρχει σήμα πουθενά...
> 
> Τους πήρα πίσω και τους είπα πως αν δεν δω το λαμπάκι του ρούτερ να συγχρονίζει και το τηλέφωνό μου να καλεί, δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος... και εκείνοι μου είπαν πως θα με καλέσουν να με ενημερώσουν  (πως θα βρω σε ποια πρίζα έχω σήμα??). Για ρίξτε καμμιά ιδέα ωρέ παιδιά γιατί θα με τρελλάνουν ετούτοι...


Στην κεντρική Νικόλα.. αλλά λογικά θα έχεις σε όλες.. οπως είχες με τον ΟΤΕ..

Αν έχεις κάνει φορητότητα τοτε δεν ειναι τπτ.. απλά σε έχουν βγάλει οι του ΟΤΕ και δεν σε έχουν καρφώσει σωστά οι της Telecoms  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Νίκο εαν δεν συνδέσεις τον βρόχο της ΟΝ στην 2η τηλεφωνικη γραμμή που έχεις μέχρι το διαμέρισμα πώς θα έχεις υπηρεσίες?

----------


## coil

Όπως σωστά αναφέρουν οι Noname & apok. 
Σε περίπτωση που η καινούργια γραμμή "πατάει" στο ήδη
περασμένο δισύρματο (εκεί που ήταν η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ)
τότε κάπου έχουν κάνει αυτοί λάθος σύνδεση. 

Στην άλλη περίπτωση πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς ότι το καλώδιο 
που ξεκινάει από το διαμέρισμα συνδέεται στο σωστό βρόχο της ΟΝ
στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## Νικαετός

Μισό παιδιά. Δεν υπάρχει πολυκατοικία. Μια τριόρωφη μονοκατοικία είναι. Ισόγειο - πρώτος γονείς, δεύτερος-τρίτος εγώ. Δεν υπάρχει επίσης κατανεμητής. Από τα διαμερίσματα καταλήγουν κάποια καλώδια στο πατάρι πάνω από την είσοδο του σπιτιού και μέσα στο πατάρι μπαίνουν τρία καλώδια του ΟΤΕ. Που αντιστοιχούν σε 1 τηλέφωνο των γονιών , 1 της συζύγου και 1 το πρώην δικό μου, αυτό που διέκοψα. Λογικά λοιπόν σε αυτό τώρα έχει μπει η ΟΝ. (Λογικά λέω). Τώρα μέχρι πρότινος, έπαιρνα από τη ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ πρίζα στο σαλόνι και έδινα στο ΝΕΤΜΟD το οποίο παρέδωσα στον ΟΤΕ, όταν διέκοψα την γραμμή. ΟΚ έως εδώ? Συνεχίζω.

Όταν έδωσα το νετμοντ αποσύνδεσα το φισάκι από τη συσκευή και το άφησα στη πρίζα. Όταν μου έφεραν τον εξοπλισμό, έβγαλα το φισάκι αυτό,  έβαλα πάνω στη πρίζα το σπλίτερ και στη μια υποδοχή έβαλα το ρούτερ και στην άλλη την τηλεφωνική συσκευή. Τίποτα νιέντε , μέχρι τη στιγμή που μιλάμε. (Δοκίμασα και με το τηλέφωνο κατευθείαν πάνω στη γραμμή).

Αυτά...

----------


## No-Name

Και πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι το καλωδιο που έφερε ο ΟΤΕ για την ΟΝ δεν κρέμεται κάπου...πχ στο πατάρι και απλά δεν έχει συνδεθεί με το σπίτι σου.(δεν ξέρω την διαρρύθμιση για να καταλαβω ακριβώς)

----------


## Νικαετός

LOL , τώρα που το λες υπάρχει ένα καλώδιο που κρέμεται, αλλά δεν έχει κάποιο χαρτάκι επάνω. Μετά είμαι σίγουρος, πως πηγαίνει στο διαμέρισμα της μάνας μου...

(Η δεύτερη γραμμή της) ...Τέλος πάντων θα ξανανέβω το ΣΚ στο πατάρι να ξανατσεκάρω, αλλά ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν έχει έλθει ΟΤΕ ή άλλος τεχνικός εδώ ΕΦΕΤΟΣ...

(Η μάνα έχει κατάστημα στο ισόγειο, οπότε ελέγχει όλη την ...κίνηση)

----------


## No-Name

Έ αφου δεν σου έχουν φέρει το βρόχο τι έχει γίνει??

Πολύ μπέρδεμα ρε γαμώτο  :Sorry:

----------


## coil

> Μισό παιδιά. Δεν υπάρχει πολυκατοικία. Μια τριόρωφη μονοκατοικία είναι. Ισόγειο - πρώτος γονείς, δεύτερος-τρίτος εγώ. Δεν υπάρχει επίσης κατανεμητής. *Από τα διαμερίσματα καταλήγουν κάποια καλώδια στο πατάρι πάνω από την είσοδο του σπιτιού και μέσα στο πατάρι μπαίνουν τρία καλώδια του ΟΤΕ.*


Τον χώρο στο πατάρι μπορείς να τον θεωρήσεις ως τον κατανεμητή σου.

Όταν έκανες την αίτηση λογικά πρέπει να ζήτησες αν θα συνδεθείς σε ενεργό
ή σε ανενεργό βρόχο. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα έπρεπε στην κεντρική πρίζα του
σαλονιού να έχεις σήμα από την ON και κατ' επέκταση το modem να συγχρονίζει ή
το τηλέφωνο μέσω του splitter να δίνει dial tone στην καλύτερη.

Αν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί σε ανενεργό βρόχο τότε θα περίμενα στον "κατανεμητή" να
υπάρχει ένα ζεύγος καλωδίων στον αέρα. Προυπόθεση για αυτό βέβαια είναι 
να έχει περάσει μία ψυχή βλ. τεχνικός ΟΤΕ ή ΟΝ. Αυτό το ζεύγος πρέπει να 
συνδεθεί με το δισύρματο που ξεκινάει από το κεντρικό πριζάκι και καταλήγει στον κατανεμητή ...

----------


## harris

> Αυτά...


Νίκο μισό για να καταλάβω...

Είχες μια ISDN, την διέκοψες, και μετά έκανες αίτηση στην ΟΝ, οπότε υποθέτεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ της έδωσε τον ίδιο βρόχο με αυτό που σου έφερνε την ISDN...

Είσαι σίγουρος όμως ότι είναι έτσι; το λογικό είναι να είναι έτσι, αλλά πρέπει να είμαστε σίγουροι...

Στο σπίτι πόσα καλώδια έρχονται από το KV; μόνο τα 3 που είπες; μήπως είναι περισσότερα; Συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ φέρνει 2 απερχόμενα για κάθε σπίτι/διαβέρισμα  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris_74

nikaetos
τσεκαρε το καλώδιο του οτε τι φέρνει στο πατάρι, πιθανον να ειναι στο δευτερο ζεύγος της μητέρας σου.
τσεκαρε και πόσα ζευγη εχει το καλώδιο του οτε μηπως ειναι κρυμμένο μέσα. συνηθως οταν ριχνουν καλώδιο μεχρι το σπίτι σου παντα υπάρχει κάποιο ζευγος backup για δευτερη γραμμή

----------


## Νικαετός

Ναι οκ παιδιά. Υπάρχει ένα βασικό πρόβλημα όμως...η μόνη μέρα που έχω ελεύθερη είναι το Σάββατο το πρωί. Τις υπόλοιπες μέρες γυρίζω πολύ κουρασμένος κατά τις 5.30 από τη δουλειά, οπότε πέφτω σαν ξερός...Κυριακή πρωί έχω μαθήματα οπότε πάλι λείπω από το σπίτι.

Επομένως μπορώ να ελέγξω - κλείσω ραντεβού με ηλεκτρολόγο μόνο Σάββατο πρωί (αν μπορεί και εκείνος φυσικά), μέχρι τότε το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να κατεβάζω...διάφορα. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, αν και ακόμα δεν με έχει παρει κανείς από την ΟΝ να μου επιβεβαιώσει πως όντως είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. (Μου είπαν στο δεύτερο τηλεφώνημα που τους έκανα ότι από τη στιγμή που σας είπαμε πως σήμερα ενεργοποιείστε σημαίνει κάποια στιγμή ως το βράδυ...άντε βγάλε άκρη)




> Είχες μια ISDN, την διέκοψες, και μετά έκανες αίτηση στην ΟΝ, οπότε υποθέτεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ της έδωσε τον ίδιο βρόχο με αυτό που σου έφερνε την ISDN...


Ναι, αλλά δεν υποθέτω, αυτό με διαβεβαίωσαν πως θα γίνει από την ΟΝ...

----------


## CUPRA

Και τα κουφά με την ΟΝ συνεχίζονται.

Γραμμή συγχρονισμένη, τηλέφωνο από την ON ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα και μου δώσανε και τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου.

Αποτέλεσμα;

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ INTERNET, δεν έχω τηλέφωνο (επικοινωνήστε με το 13801 λέει,  άσχετα που δεν μπορεί καν να το καλέσει) και ασφαλώς δεν παίζει το ούτε το VideoBox!
Με http φτάνω μόνο μέχρι το site της ONTELECOMS και όχι παραπέρα. Άπειρα τηλέφωνα στο support, στους τεχνικούς και αποτέλεσμα από τη Δευτέρα που έχω τη γραμμή δεν έχω στην πραγματικότητα τίποτα και η ON είναι ανύμπορη να απαντήσει τι φταίει.

Με βλέπω να ξαναγυρίζω στον ΟΤΕ και να ζητήσω και τα λεφτά μου πίσω.

----------


## rainbow7

αυτα ειναι σοβαρα προβληματα φιλε μου!καθολου καλο αυτο που συμβαινει . πιεσε τους να το λυσουν !!Δεν αρχισαμε καλα,εχουμε και θεμα με την προσβαση στο router...

----------


## greekzero

εντυπώσεις από την υπηρεσία λέει εδώ τo topic και εγώ διαβάζω για πατάρια και κατσαρόλες.ωραία........

----------


## takola

> Εϊναι official ....είμαι επίσημα ενεργοποιημένος στην ΟΝ ΚΑΙ με αριθμό, αλλά φευ ούτε ίντερνετ ούτε τηλεφωνικό σήμα  
> 
> Με πήραν μόλις να μου το πουν. Το κακό είναι πως το μόνο λαμπάκι που ανάβει στο Pirelli εξακολουθεί να είναι το power και το wlan...Το τηλέφωνο που μου έδωσαν όταν το καλώ από σταθερό ΟΤΕ δείχνει ότι καλεί, αλλά μέσα στο σπίτι σε καμμιά πρίζα δεν υπάρχει σήμα πουθενά...
> 
> Τους πήρα πίσω και τους είπα πως αν δεν δω το λαμπάκι του ρούτερ να συγχρονίζει και το τηλέφωνό μου να καλεί, δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος... και εκείνοι μου είπαν πως θα με καλέσουν να με ενημερώσουν  (πως θα βρω σε ποια πρίζα έχω σήμα??). Για ρίξτε καμμιά ιδέα ωρέ παιδιά γιατί θα με τρελλάνουν ετούτοι...


Είσαι σε ενεργό ή ανενεργό βρόχο?
Αν είσαι σε ενεργό βρόχο τότε σημαίνει οτι δεν έχει γυρίσει ο βρόχος από ΟΤΕ σε ΟΝ οπότε οι κλήσεις σου χτυπάνε στο χαμο...(έχει γυρίσει όμως η φορητότητα)
Αν είσαι σε ανενεργό βρόχο τότε υπάρχουν πολλά ενδεχόμενα...
 :Thinking:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> Θα στο πω διαφορετικά..
> Ότι πιάνεις και τώρα απο δορυφορικά ( eurosport, cnn, tv5 etc ) + τα 4 της ΕΡΤ


Σιγουρα τα καναλια ειναι στο πακετο της ΟΝ ή μηπως τα επιανε και απο πριν? Γιατι καπου ειχα δει οτι το μηχανημα μονο του δουλευει και σαν αποδικοποιητης και πιανεις τα ψηφιακα...

----------


## CUPRA

Σχετικά με τη δική μου περίπτωση. ΣχεδON TELECOMS

Η αίτηση μου ήταν για καινούρια γραμμή σε νέο διαμέρισμα!!! Ούτε φορητότητα ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα βρόχου. Απλά έκοψα τον ΟΤΕ σε άλλο διαμέρισμα για να μην πληρώνω δύο φορές Internet (τρομάρα μου)!!!


Το δε tracert για το www.google.com πχ σταματάει στο τέταρτο hop ΕΝΤΟΣ!!! του δικτύου της ON. (Mόνο στο ONTELECOMS.COM μπαίνω). Στο τηλέφωνο έχω σήμα αλλά δεν καλώ. Οταν καλώ το νούμερό μου (2117ΧΧΧ κλπ) από το κινητό με πετάει στον προσωπικό μου τηλεφωνητή.

Κατά τα άλλα η ON δίνει και SLA.

Τραγικά πράγματα.

----------


## Sam_GR

Παιδιά αυτά ειναι αναμενόμενα προβλήματα.Επρεπε να τα περιμένετε, και όχι να γκρινιάζετε τώρα.ΑΦου είστε απο τους πρώτους που συνδέεστε.Η εταιρεία είναι καινούργια και θέλει τον χρόνο της για να μπεί το δίκτυο σε σωστή λειτουργία.

----------


## Tem

απλά δεν είναι έτοιμη ακόμα

----------


## gzaro

Καλημέρα...
Εχθές με πήραν για να μου πουν ότι σήμερα θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Δεν άλλαξε κάτι όμως, ότι είχα από το Σάββατο έχω.

Έχω κάνει ένα λάθος. Όλα τα κανάλια που βλέπεις από ON είναι περίπου 18 που είχα πει, αλλά δεν δουλεύει το on-rec για όλα. Αυτό παίζει μόνο στα 7-8 μεγαλύτερα (ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, MEGA,..).
Επίσης είδα και την 1η ταινία. Είχε λίγο θόρυβο σε μερικά σημεία, αλλά γενικά ΟΚ. (Όποιος ψάχνει τον κωδικό για ενοικίαση της ταινίας το default είναι 1234).

Και τελευταίο αλλά σημαντικό. Torrent από private tracker δεν έπαιξε!!! Προφανώς είναι λόγω της ιστορίας με τις πόρτες...

----------


## Νικαετός

> ντυπώσεις από την υπηρεσία λέει εδώ τo topic και εγώ διαβάζω για πατάρια και κατσαρόλες.ωραία........


Εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων λέει, και προς το παρόν κάποιοι ενεργοποιημένοι μόνο για πατάρια και κατσαρόλες έχουν εντυπώσεις γιατί τα υπόλοιπα ακόμα γιοκ... :Wink:

----------


## sehh

My story…

8/2/2007 – Αίτηση στην Ον
12/3/2007 – Παραλαβή router και tv box
14/3/2007 – Τεχνικός ήρθε και έκανε εγκατάσταση
16/3/2007 – Πρώτη προσπάθεια να συνδεθώ (δούλεψε!)

Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι σπουδαία, αρχίζει να κατεβάζει με 1.2mb/s και σιγά σιγά κατεβαίνει στα 700kb/s. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε πως σε κανέναν δεν δίνουν 10mbit, αλλά μόνο 8mbit, και επιβεβαίωσε πως τα 700kb/s είναι σωστά.

Το router όπως είδαν και άλλοι είναι κλειδωμένο και δεν επιτρέπει να κάνεις σχεδόν τίποτα. Θα πάω να αγοράσω ένα δικό μου γιατί χιάζομαι την παραμετροποίηση λόγω δουλειάς.

Γενικώς είμαι ευχαριστημένος, η γραμμή ήρθε με μικρή καθυστέρηση, σίγουρα δεν περίμενα να έχω 10mbit, και τα 8 καλά είναι. Βέβαια κάποιος με HOL 8mbit δεν έχει πολλούς λόγους να μεταφερθεί στην Ον (από πλευράς internet).

Τώρα αρχίζει η μάχη για το router… φτιάχνω ένα scriptακι που θα κάνει brutal force τον κωδικό του router.

----------


## vfragos

> Καλημέρα...
> Εχθές με πήραν για να μου πουν ότι σήμερα θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Δεν άλλαξε κάτι όμως, ότι είχα από το Σάββατο έχω.
> 
> Έχω κάνει ένα λάθος. Όλα τα κανάλια που βλέπεις από ON είναι περίπου 18 που είχα πει, αλλά δεν δουλεύει το on-rec για όλα. Αυτό παίζει μόνο στα 7-8 μεγαλύτερα (ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, MEGA,..).
> Επίσης είδα και την 1η ταινία. Είχε λίγο θόρυβο σε μερικά σημεία, αλλά γενικά ΟΚ. (Όποιος ψάχνει τον κωδικό για ενοικίαση της ταινίας το default είναι 1234).
> 
> Και τελευταίο αλλά σημαντικό. Torrent από private tracker δεν έπαιξε!!! Προφανώς είναι λόγω της ιστορίας με τις πόρτες...


Η ταινία ήταν σε 16:9 φορμάτ ; Απο ήχο τι έλεγε, ξέρεις αν υποστήριζε dolby digital 5.1 ;

----------


## gzaro

Έβαλα στις ρυθμίσεις του tv-box να δείχνει 16:9 και την ταινία την είδα έτσι. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτό ήταν και το original format της ταινίας ή το έκανε το tv-box. Πάντως δεν είδα να "φαρδαίνει" την εικόνα όπως όταν βλέπεις 4:3 σε 16:9. Για τον ήχο, δεν έχω ιδέα. Δεν έχω ενισχυτή - ηχεία. Πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του tv-box, γιατί όταν άλλαξα το format, είδα επιλογή για ήχο που ήταν default σε stereo αλλά δεν το άλλαξα.

----------


## vfragos

Thanks, φίλε gzaro.  :One thumb up:   Εσύ από ταχύτητες πως είσαι δεν έχεις 10mbit, ανάλογα και απο που κατεβάζεις βέβαια ;

----------


## gzaro

Βλέπω 1MB/s (αν και εχθές στο ntua ήταν 970 περίπου)

----------


## vfragos

> Βλέπω 1MB/s (αν και εχθές στο ntua ήταν 970 περίπου)


Μια χαρά.

----------


## flevio

> My story…
> 
> Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι σπουδαία, αρχίζει να κατεβάζει με 1.2mb/s και σιγά σιγά κατεβαίνει στα 700kb/s. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε πως *σε κανέναν* *δεν δίνουν 10mbit*, αλλά *μόνο 8mbit*, και επιβεβαίωσε πως τα 700kb/s είναι σωστά.
> 
> .


???
τωρα τα παιδια ειπαν οτι σχεδον  δωσαν.. αρα μαλλον οτι να ναι σου λεγαν οι τεχνικοι..
ειναι σε πιο τεχνικο θα πεσεις...και 700 ειναι 7mb btw..εισαι πιο αργος απο τις 8αρες..

1.171 mb  η 1200 kb/sec ειναι μια πραγματικα καλη 10αρα..
ειναι adsl2+ οποτε πρεπει να σαι σε τρελη αποσταση απο dslam για να μην τα πιασεις..
το δυκτιο τους ειναι ακομα σχεδον αδειο...
οποτε τα 3/5 που παιρνεις ειναι αδικαιολογητα..

----------


## vfragos

Μου φαίνεται ότι ο τεχνικός πέταξε στον φίλο μας μια π@π@ρι@ για να δικαιολογήσει τα 700kb και να μην πολυ ασχοληθεί..
Μεγάλο ρόλο πάιζει και απο που κατεβάζεις. Τέτοιες ταχύτητες δεν τις δίνουν όλοι οι server.
Ο gzaro μια χαρά ταχύτητες έχει καθώς και ο whatfor απ' ότι θυμάμαι.

----------


## grphoto

Δεν ειχε πει οτι θα εχει ολη την ταχυτητα για ιντερνετ, αφου εχει και τηλεοραση και τηλεφωνο να εξυπηρετησει.
Λεγαμε απο την αρχη για περιπου 6Mbit για ιντερνετ καθαρα.
Δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα της ΟΝ, το προβλημα ειναι οι ενεργοποιησεις που δεν ερχονται.....

----------


## vfragos

> Δεν ειχε πει οτι θα εχει ολη την ταχυτητα για ιντερνετ, αφου εχει και τηλεοραση και τηλεφωνο να εξυπηρετησει.
> Λεγαμε απο την αρχη για περιπου 6Mbit για ιντερνετ καθαρα.
> Δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα της ΟΝ, το προβλημα ειναι οι ενεργοποιησεις που δεν ερχονται.....


Μην μπερδευόμαστε πάλι, όταν δεν βλέπεις τηλεόραση έχεις και τα 10mbit για internet, έαν δεν ίσχυε αυτό τα παιδιά που έκαναν κάποια downloads δεν θα έβλεπαν ποτέ 1 - 1,2MB/s

----------


## grphoto

Το εχουμε συσητησει απο την αρχη εδω, η προβλεψη ηταν 5-6 για ιντερνετ και λεγαμε μηπως αν δεν χρησιμοποιουμε tv-tel τοτε να εχουμε 10, στο κατω κατω το συμβολαιο σου λεει μεχρι 10, δεν σου ειπε 10 για ιντερνετ.
Ξαναλεω δεν βλεπω αυτο για προβλημα, αφου δεν σου εχει καμοια δεσμευση στο συμβολαιο.
Η αργοπορια στις ενεργοποιησεις , τα τηλεφωνα που δεν δουλευουν σωστα, οι πορτες, αυτα ειναι τα προβληματα της ΟΝ.

----------


## flevio

> Μην μπερδευόμαστε πάλι, όταν δεν βλέπεις τηλεόραση έχεις και τα 10mbit για internet, έαν δεν ίσχυε αυτό τα παιδιά που έκαναν κάποια downloads δεν θα έβλεπαν ποτέ 1 - 1,2MB/s


 
λετε να πηγε σπιτι του sehh κανας τεχνικος της hol κατα λαθος? :Razz:

----------


## sehh

Ο τεχνικός είπε πως είμαι 3 χιλιόμετρα από το κέντρο. Το router κάνει σύνδεση με 14564 Kbps download και 1081 Kbps upload. Δυστυχώς το router δεν έχει στατιστικά και λεπτομέρειες για την σύνδεση.

Πάντως, η ταχύτητα αρχίζει στα 10mbit απλά είναι “burst” και μετά από λίγο την κατεβάζουν. Τις δοκιμές τις έκανα με NTUA και διάφορα mirrors στην Ευρώπη.

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Το εχουμε συσητησει απο την αρχη εδω, η προβλεψη ηταν 5-6 για ιντερνετ και λεγαμε μηπως αν δεν χρησιμοποιουμε tv-tel τοτε να εχουμε 10, στο κατω κατω το συμβολαιο σου λεει μεχρι 10, δεν σου ειπε 10 για ιντερνετ.
> Ξαναλεω δεν βλεπω αυτο για προβλημα, αφου δεν σου εχει καμοια δεσμευση στο συμβολαιο.
> Η αργοπορια στις ενεργοποιησεις , τα τηλεφωνα που δεν δουλευουν σωστα, οι πορτες, αυτα ειναι τα προβληματα της ΟΝ.


Δεν ισχυουν αυτα που λες...ειχανε πει για ταχυτητες μεχρι 10mbps αλλα αυτο δεν εξαρταται απο τη χρηση της τηλεορασης αλλα απο την αποσταση σου απο το κεντρο του DSLAM!

Αμα εισαι κοντα στο κεντρο και δεν χρησιμοποιεις τηλεοραση θα επρεπε κανονικα να εχεις στη διαθεση σου το μεγιστο της συνδεσης δηλαδη τα 10mbps!
Και το παραπανω το ειχανε επιβεβαιωσει σε πολλους φιλους που ειχαν παρει τηλεφωνο και τους ειχαν ρωτησει αμα θα πιανουν το μεγιστο της συνδεσης αμα δεν βλεπουν τηλεοραση.

----------


## grphoto

Και για τις πορτες αλλα ειχαν πει  :Smile:   τοτε, και αλλα τωρα.
Βεβαια στην ουσια κανενας δεν ειναι εντελως ενεργοποιημενος οποτε και δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τιποτα σιγουρα.
Παντως απο την στιγμη που πουθενα δεν λεγεται ρητα στο συμβολαιο για πληρη χρηση των 10 mbit οταν δεν χρησιμοποιουμε tv/tel δεν βλεπω προβλημα αν δεν τα δωσει.
Οτιδηποτε προφορικο ειναι απλα λογια του αερα.

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Και για τις πορτες αλλα ειχαν πει   τοτε, και αλλα τωρα.
> Βεβαια στην ουσια κανενας δεν ειναι εντελως ενεργοποιημενος οποτε και δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τιποτα σιγουρα.
> Παντως απο την στιγμη που πουθενα δεν λεγεται ρητα στο συμβολαιο για πληρη χρηση των 10 mbit οταν δεν χρησιμοποιουμε tv/tel δεν βλεπω προβλημα αν δεν τα δωσει.
> Οτιδηποτε προφορικο ειναι απλα λογια του αερα.


Σορυ φιλε μου αλλα δεν ειναι λογικη αυτη...μιλαμε για σκοπιμη παραπληροφορηση απο το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο εξυπηρετησης προς τον πελατη και εσυ δεν βλεπεις καποιο προβλημα;

Με απλα λογια σε κοροιδευουν και εσυ λες οκ παιδες αφου σας καλυπτει το συμβολαιο και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα...κανενα προβλημα!!!

----------


## Avesael

Καλημέρα παιδιά. ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ...Δε θα μπω τωρα σε λεπτομερειες....Απλα, ο εξοπλισμος μου παραδοθηκε Β.Προαστια Αντι για Ν.Προαστια και πηγαν να μου ριξουν και την ευθυνη οτι εγω τους εδωσα τη λαθος διευθυνση!!! Μετα απο 2 ωρες κλησεσεων απο κινητο!!! παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο μονος μου!
Αυτά...Νεώτερα μολις συνλελθω και σας πω ΟΛΕΣ τις λεπτομερειες....
Ελπιζω να ηταν μονο αυτο και να μη συμβει τιποτα χειροτερο στη συνεχεια γιατι πλεον υπαρχουν και αλλοι δρομοι να βρεις το δικιο σου.

----------


## Silent Air

> ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ...


  :HaHa:  

Να 'σαι καλα φιλε μου μεσα στα τοσα νευρα με εκανες και γελασα....

----------


## beren79

Ναι ναι ναι επιτέλους  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

Μόλις με πείραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν ότι την Πέμπτη ενεργοποιούνται όλες οι υπηρεσίες και να κανονίσουμε να μου παραδώσουν τον εξοπλισμό. Καιρός να βιώσω τον Γολγοθά ενός tester και από κοντά :Clap:   :Clap: 

Αλήθεια κανένα νέο για το port forwarding έχουμε? Σήμερα πάντως που τους ρώτησα δεν ήξερα τι να μου απαντήσουν (Νομίζω ότι έπεσα σε κανούργιο CSR) το μόνο που μου είπαν είναι ότι δεν δίνουν κανένα κωδικό για router administration και ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια τέτοια πρόθεση ακόμα  :Thumb down:

----------


## dream_GR

Ενεργοποίηση σήμερα 16/3/2007 μετά απο 29 εργάσιμες για νέο ενενεργό βρόχο. (Αίτηση 30/1, αλλά δικαιολογητικά κατα αυτούς ΟΚ 6/2)

Ομως δεν βλέπω να έχω ταχύτητες πάνω απο 7-7.5mbps λόγω απόστασης απο BBRAS. Είμαι Κηφισιά Κεφαλάρι, το κέντρο μου που έιναι? γνωρίζει κανείς? 4.5χλμ μου είπε ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ (της outsource εταιρίας)

Εντυπώσεις: 
rapidshare 700-780kbps
usenet 500-680kbps
email pop3 απο altecnet αργό αρκετά... αλλά όχι κακό
internet browsing σε σχέση με την 2mbit γραμμή που έχω πετάει

TVBOX εικονα μετρια, στα κανάλια που αναμεταδίδει. Αρκετό κομπρεσιον με θαμπή εικόνα με ένα πέπλο soft focus. Επίσης όταν βάλεις να βλέπεις TV το download μου γίνεται "GTP"

Αργή πλοήγηση στα μενού του TVBOX, και γενικά δεν βλέπω να το ξαναπιάνω στα χέρια μου.

Αρκετά disconnects απο το Pirelli και ξανάμανά λοκάρισμα ADSL και περίμενε να είναι online πάλι.

Τηλέφωνο ΟΚ καλή ποιότητα, αλλά δεν καλούσε το δικό τους νούμερο 210 6161700, μάλλον bug που θα το δούνε.

Outgoing mail server αν θέλετε να στέλνετε Mail χωρίς relaying denied είναι το 91.132.5.25

αν δεν επερνα το κινητό τηλέφωνο ενός απίθανα καλού τεχνικού μέσα στην ΟΝ, δεν θα ήμουν ΟΝ ποτέ!!! Το Pirelli Μου είχε δωθεί duplicate IP address και έτσι ουτε εγώ ουτε ο άλλος κλόνος μπορούσαμε να ενεργοποιηθούμε στο δίκτυο

Tελικά η Private Ip address 10.189.XXX.XXX είναι μονο για να κατεβάσει το config script το pirelli, μετά δίνει κανονική dynamic IP 91.132.XXX.XXX

----------


## akrato

Νομίζω τώρα πρέπει να αλλάξεις το σχεδΟΝ...

Άσε που είσαι ο πρώτος που ξέρουμε με πλήρη σύνδεση!!!!!!!! Καλορίζικη!!!!! 

Οι παρατηρήσεις μου μετά και την προσωπική επικοινωνία που είχα με τον dream με βάση τα δικά μου "θέλω":

1. Δίνουν real ip
2. Το ασύρματο δίκτυο λειτουργεί κανονικά και με επιλογή encryption.
3. Τα 700-780kbps είναι πολύ καλά με βάση τα 4,5 Km απόστασης. 
4. Το usenet θα το ρυθμίσουμε μαζί. Μάλλον χρειάζεται re-route της "διαδρομής" στον server του provider. 
5. Τα disconects είναι μάλλον φυσιολογικά για αρχή...
6. Η θολούρα στο sagem με προβληματίζει... Ίσως χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση firmware. Και ο humax 2000 τους πρώτους μήνες παρουσίαζε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και με την πρώτη αναβάθμιση firmware λύθηκε... επίσης παίζει ρόλο και η σύνδεση... Θα το δούμε αύριο...
7. Από ότι κατάλαβα οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ σου ανοίγουν πόρτες και γενικά επεμβαίνουν στον router στέλνοντας απλά ένα αρχείο σε αυτόν (config script). Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις ανοιχτές πόρτες προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να τους ζητήσω να μου ανοίξουν από την αρχή κάποιες πόρτες τις οποίες θα ελέγχω από το ZoneAlarm (νομίζω γίνεται...) και θα τις χρησιμοποιώ στις διάφορες εφαρμογές... 
8. Πίνω καπουτσίνο γλυκό... αύριο θα έχεις επισκέψεις...


Υ.Γ. Επειδή για μένα το tv-box είναι σημαντικό ελπίζω και εύχομαι να μην το έχουν κλειδώσει... οι δυνατότητές του είναι τεράστιες και θα είναι άδικο να μην τις αξιοποιούμε...

----------


## dream_GR

Χρήστο, καπουτσίνο γλυκό εχω, flapping εχω, ότι θές έχει το μαγαζί!!

To ΣχεδΟΝ Θα το κρατήσω για μια εβδομάδα μέχρι να λύσουν μερικά flaws, ετσι και αλλιώς έχω και copyright!

Τώρα νέα προβλήματα, αν και με διαβεβαίωσαν οτι πατάνε στο ΑΙΧ, οι προσπάθειες να λάβω τα εμαιλς απο το μαιλ hostin Που εχω στην Altec Telecoms, μέσω Pop3, είναι αργές και η ταχύτητα μεταφοράς είναι αισχρή! Μου θύμισε την 384 σύνδεση μου και χειρότερα!!!

Πάντως τα disconnects (flapping) είναι συνεχή, και γίνονται και σε idle κατάσταση, τους ειδοποίησα και αναμένω λύση, αν και πιστεύω ότι εχω σκ@το γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ και μια αλλαγή ζεύγους (βρόχου) κακό δε θα μου κάνει!

----------


## ariadgr

> ...Τώρα νέα προβλήματα, *αν και με διαβεβαίωσαν οτι πατάνε στο ΑΙΧ*, οι προσπάθειες να λάβω τα εμαιλς απο το μαιλ hostin Που εχω στην Altec Telecoms, μέσω Pop3, είναι αργές και η ταχύτητα μεταφοράς είναι αισχρή! Μου θύμισε την 384 σύνδεση μου και χειρότερα!!!


Tι σε διαβεβαίωσαν;  :Whistle:

----------


## akrato

Δεν έχουν ΑΙΧ... το έχουν πει άλλωστε...

Πάντως εντάξει το e-mail αργεί και σε μένα από την acn κάποιες φορές...

----------


## takola

> Ομως δεν βλέπω να έχω ταχύτητες πάνω απο 7-7.5mbps λόγω απόστασης απο BBRAS. Είμαι Κηφισιά Κεφαλάρι, το κέντρο μου που έιναι? γνωρίζει κανείς? 4.5χλμ μου είπε ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ (της outsource εταιρίας)


Μάλλον εννοείς λόγω απόστασης απο το DSLAM...
Δεν έχει σχέση η απόσταση απο το BRAS.
Λογικά είσαι στο Α/Κ Κηφισιάς.

----------


## tkonto

Καλησπέρα,

Μιας και την ΟΝ θα την βάλω μόνο για Ιντερνετ, και μιας και κάθε φορά που μπαίνω να διαβάσω υπάρχουν σελίδες και σελίδες νέες, να ρωτήσω μερικά πραγματάκια?

1. Δεν έχει ενεργοπθεί ακόμη κανείς σωστά?
2. Δεν έχει κανείς πρόσβαση στο Pirelli
3. Τελικά οι ταχύτητες download που πιάνεται είναι της τάξης του Mbps ή της τάξης του MBps? Το πρώτο είναι bit/second ενώ το δεύτερο Byte/second (σορρυ αλλά μπερδεύτικα από την ανάμικτη χρήση τους στο νήμα και η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη)

----------


## dream_GR

> Μάλλον εννοείς λόγω απόστασης απο το DSLAM...
> Δεν έχει σχέση η απόσταση απο το BRAS.
> Λογικά είσαι στο Α/Κ Κηφισιάς.


απο το dslam που ειναι στην Κοκκιναρά είμαι 2.8χλμ άρα απο που προκύπτουν τα 4.5χλμ???????

Απο το *ote_bras_mar1* ειμαι 4.5χλμ μετρημένα.

Τι να πώ???

----------


## takola

> απο το dslam που ειναι στην Κοκκιναρά είμαι 2.8χλμ άρα απο που προκύπτουν τα 4.5χλμ???????
> 
> Απο το *ote_bras_mar1* ειμαι 4.5χλμ μετρημένα.
> 
> Τι να πώ???


Α μιλάς και για BRAS ΟΤΕ? :Thinking:  
Που κολλάει ο BRAS του ΟΤΕ?Εσύ συνδέεσαι σε bras ΟΝ.Και το μόνο μήκος που παίζει ρόλο
είναι το μήκος του βρόχου.Η απόσταση του σπιτιού σου από το DSLAM τίποτα άλλο(σε σχέση με μήκος)

φιλικά  :Wink:

----------


## dream_GR

> Α μιλάς και για BRAS ΟΤΕ? 
> Που κολλάει ο BRAS του ΟΤΕ?Εσύ συνδέεσαι σε bras ΟΝ.Και το μόνο μήκος που παίζει ρόλο
> είναι το μήκος του βρόχου.Η απόσταση του σπιτιού σου από το DSLAM τίποτα άλλο(σε σχέση με μήκος)
> 
> φιλικά


Σωστός... μου εξηγείς όμως 4.5χλμ που τα βρήκαν? 4.5χλμ εφτασα Διόνυσο!!!!!

----------


## rainbow7

> Tι σε διαβεβαίωσαν;


σε χαλασε ε???

----------


## ariadgr

> Τώρα νέα προβλήματα, *αν και με διαβεβαίωσαν οτι πατάνε στο ΑΙΧ*, οι προσπάθειες να λάβω τα εμαιλς απο το μαιλ hostin Που εχω στην Altec Telecoms, μέσω Pop3, είναι αργές και η ταχύτητα μεταφοράς είναι αισχρή! Μου θύμισε την 384 σύνδεση μου και χειρότερα!!!...





> Tι σε διαβεβαίωσαν;





> *σε χαλασε ε???*


@ rainbow7:

Ορίστε; Τι εννοείς "με χάλασε ε;"  :Thinking: 
Όπως ανέφερε και ο akrato παραπάνω, και είχε αναφερθεί και από την αρχή στο forum, η On δεν έχει διασύνδεση με το ΑIX.

----------


## grphoto

Dream, η αποσταση δεν ειναι η ιδια που μας βγαζει ενα gps, γιατι η γραμμη δεν παει με το συντομοτερο δρομο σε εμας, παει οπως εχει σχεδιασει ο ΟΤΕ να μοιρασει στους δρομους το δικτυο του.
Και εγω την αποσταση σε μενα την μετρησα 1,4 ΚΜ αλλα με τον υπολογισμο του download attenuation μου βγαινει 2,3 ΚΜ.

----------


## whatfor

Παιδιά, μη βιαστείτε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα! 
Απο οτι φαινεται το δίκτυο το φτιάχνουν σιγά - σιγά. Απο χθές οι ταχύτητες είναι σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα ακόμα και το tv box που έκανε κάποια μικρά κολλήματα. 

Αναφέρομαι ιδιαίτερα σε εκείνους που "έτρεξαν" να διακόψουν μετά απο τόσες μέρες αναμονής!
Το λέω ακόμα και για μένα που βιάστηκα να κάνω αιτηση στην ΟΝ υπογράφοντας ένα συμβόλαιο που δεν έιχε καν τους όρους για να διαβάσω...

Μπορεί τα αρχικά προβλήματα να μην είναι ευχάριστα και η αναμονή στην "αγορά νεόυ αερο- πλάνου" να μας εξοργίζει μερικές φορές.... Υπομονη.  :Smile:

----------


## gzaro

Για κάποια που αναφέρθηκαν πριν...

Από εχθές είμαι και επίσημα ενεργοποιημένος. Από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο που είχα internet, τηλέφωνο και VoD δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, εκτός από την αναγνώριση στο τηλέφωνο. Στο myOn εξακολουθώ και έχω ένα σφυράκι στο OTE works, όλα τα άλλα είναι tick.

Η ip που σου δίνουν είναι εξωτερική και στο router: 
Firewall:  Disabled
UPnP:  Disabled

Λέτε ότι έχει AIX, αλλά άλλα βλέπω κάνοντας tracert τη forthnet...

Tracing route to www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    27 ms    25 ms    26 ms  91.132.1.131
  3    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.48
  4    26 ms    25 ms    26 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    72 ms    71 ms    71 ms  64.209.100.45
  6    86 ms    86 ms    94 ms  fra7-global-crossing-1-us.fra.seabone.net [195.2
2.211.41]
  7    91 ms    89 ms    90 ms  lon7-lon2-racc1.lon.seabone.net [195.22.209.101]

  8   180 ms   171 ms   171 ms  customer-side-forthnet-2-gr-lon7.lon.seabone.net
 [195.22.209.54]
  9   172 ms   172 ms   171 ms  core-ath-07.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.101]
 10   169 ms   170 ms   171 ms  serv-ath-06.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.206]
 11   172 ms   172 ms   172 ms  www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]

Trace complete.

Αν κάτι δεν κατάλαβα καλά, μου λέτε.

----------


## akrato

Αφού και οι ίδιοι το έχουν πει ότι δεν έχουν ΑΙΧ...

----------


## akrato

Πάντως έχουμε ήδη τους πρώτους ενεργοποιημένους περίπου 40 μέρες μετά το λανσάρισμα της νέας εταιρίας. 

Πιστεύω ότι ο χρόνος αυτός είναι πολύ καλός για μια ολοκαίνουργια εταιρία...

----------


## rainbow7

... αλλα καποιοι συνεχιζουν να διαμρτυρονται 
ο λογος?ας τον πουν οι ιδιοι.

----------


## Νικαετός

Φυσικά και έχω λόγους να διαμαρτύρομαι rainbow. Προς το παρόν δεν με απασχολούν τα κλειδωμένα ρούτερ (αν τελικά θα είναι κλειδωμένα)- προς το παρόν λέω- με απασχολεί η τριπλή έως τώρα κοροϊδία από την ΟΝ (τουλάχιστον σε μένα - για μένα μιλάω, δεν γνωρίζω τι συμβαίνει με τους άλλους) 

1η . Μου παρέδωσαν εξοπλισμό και πλήρωσα 65 ευρώ την προπερασμένη Πέμπτη με την διαβεβαίωση ότι την ίδια μέρα θα είμαι ΚΑΙ ενεργοποιημένος. (Δεν το ζήτησα, δεν με ενδιέφερε το πότε ακριβώς θα ενεργοποιηθώ - άρα άκρως θετικό το ότι όλα συνέβησαν νωρίτερα). Δεν υπήρξε όμως καμμιά ενεργοποίηση και σε τηλεφώνημά μου την ίδια μέρα, απόρησαν (δήθεν) με την δικαιολογία, πως συνήθως (!!!!) οι ενεργοποιήσεις γίνονται 1-2 ημέρες ΜΕΤΑ την παράδοση του εξοπλισμού. 

2. Οι 1-2 ημέρες από την παράδοση του εξοπλισμού πέρασαν από την Πέμπτη έφτασε η περασμένη Τρίτη και τίποτα δεν είχε συμβεί.Πήρα τηλέφωνο και με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι εντός της εβδομάδας θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση. 

3. Την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν πως ενεργοποιήθηκα και από τότε ψάχνω όλα τα καλώδια του σπιτιού μου και των γειτόνων να βρω το καλώδιο της ΟΝ...Σήμερα Σάββατο, απόρησαν πως είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει έλθει ο ΟΤΕ να φέρει καλώδιο με ΟΝ επάνω, ή να μην λειτουργεί η γραμμή μου...(Εν τω μεταξύ ο ηλεκτρολόγος πήρε τα ευρά του για να ελέγξει ΚΑΙ την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση και να με διαβεβαιώσει αυτό που είχα βρει και μόνος μου, πως δηλαδή ΔΕΝ υπάρχει κανένα καλώδιο, πέρα από τα ΗΔΗ λειτουργούντα του ΟΤΕ και ένα ΝΕΚΡΟ...).

Να πω μπράβο rainbow? Φυσικά και θα το πω, όταν είμαι ικανοποιημένος από την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών. Έως τότε, ότι παράπονο - πρόβλημα έχω θα το αναφέρω.Βάλε και το θέμα του κλειδωμένου ρούτερ(αν ισχύσει) και έδεσε το σιρόπι. 

Όσο για το νέα εταιρία... σαφώς και είναι νέα. Σαφώς και προσφέρει προϊόν πρωτοποριακό για την χώρα μας, σαφώς και στο κέντρο απαντούν ΑΜΕΣΩΣ και είναι ευγενέστατοι. Σαφώς και μέχρι στιγμής έχουν κερδίσει τις εντυπώσεις... Όμως σου θυμίζω στις 26 Ιανουαρίου δήλωναν ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ να καλύψουν το κέντρο της περιοχής μου. Πρόσεξε όχι ΘΑ αλλά είμαστε ΗΔΗ ΟΝ . Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά. Παρόλα αυτά, όπως βλέπεις ΔΕΝ ακύρωσα την αίτησή μου, αν και στο τσακ είμαι, γιατί πιστεύω (ηλίθια??) πως αξίζει τον κόπο.

Σε μένα (που είχα κάνει ΚΑΙ την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ αίτηση) φάνηκαν πιο σωστοί και πιο συνεπείς από την άλλη εταιρία, η οποία σε 3 μήνες δεν είχε καμμιά επαφή μαζί μου και μετά από δική μου επικοινωνία έμαθα ότι δεν είχαν πόρτες, την στιγμή που είχαν ενεργοποιήσει γείτονα με αίτηση 2 μήνες μετά.

----------


## rainbow7

οπως εγραψα και με αφορμη το θεμα port forwarding καποιοι δικαιολογουνται να διαμρτυρονται.Οπως εσυ και ο hellraizer για την καθυστερηση.αναφερομαι σε χρηστες  προκατειλημενους με την On πριν την δουν,πριν περασει το 20ημερο και ειδικοτερα με την νοοτροπια : "Δε θα αποκτησω κι εγω γαϊδαρο να μην πηγαινω με τα ποδια αλλα να ψοφησει του π@u$+1 του γειτονα"  :No no:  
Κλασσικη ελληνικη νοοτροπια του 1950 !!!Συγχαρητηρια σε οσους την εχουν!!

----------


## akrato

> οπως εγραψα και με αφορμη το θεμα port forwarding καποιοι δικαιολογουνται να διαμρτυρονται.Οπως εσυ και ο hellraizer για την καθυστερηση.αναφερομαι σε χρηστες  προκατειλημενους με την On πριν την δουν,πριν περασει το 20ημερο και ειδικοτερα με την νοοτροπια : "Δε θα αποκτησω κι εγω γαϊδαρο να μην πηγαινω με τα ποδια αλλα να ψοφησει του π@u$+1 του γειτονα"  
> Κλασσικη ελληνικη νοοτροπια του 1950 !!!Συγχαρητηρια σε οσους την εχουν!!


Συμφωνώ και εγώ...

Τα προβλήματα του Νικαετού είναι πολύ σοβαρά. Πολύ πιο σοβαρά από 10-15 μέρες καθυστέρηση...

Το πρόβλημα σε όλες αυτές τις εταιρίες είναι η ασυνεννοησία και η υπερεκτιμήσεις μεταξύ των διαφόρων τμημάτων...

Βγαίνει το marketing και λέει ότι είμαστε ΟΝ αλλά το τεχνικό τμήμα δεν είναι έτοιμο... Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν 50-100 beta testers και μόλις είχαν λύσει τα προβλήματα να έβγαιναν με καμπάνια...

Τώρα εδώ και 1 μήνα η διαφήμιση τρέχει αλλά ακόμα ευχαριστημένοι καταναλωτές από το προιόν δεν υπάρχουν. Αυτά είναι τραγικά λάθη στο Marketing και από τα πρώτα πράγματα που μαθαίνεις. Όταν δεν έχεις εξασφαλίσει το "place" δεν πας στο "promotion"... 

Αλλά στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει υπηρεσία ή προιόν στον τομέα των ηλεκτρονικών που να  λανσαρίστηκε σωστά... 

Τέλος πάντων... ουσιαστικά την υπηρεσία θα μπορούμε να την κρίνουμε σε 1-2 μήνες...

----------


## IrmaRules

Παίδες, ας ηρεμήσουμε λιγάκι.
Πρώτα απ' όλα όλοι μας ξέραμε ότι θα είμαστε Beta testers. Αν κάποιος είχε αντίθετη άποψη τότε τι να πω. Και αυτό δεν ισχύει για την ΟΝ μόνο αλλά για όλους τους providers. 
Τα προβλήματα πιστεύω μέχρι το τέλος του καλοκαιριού θα είναι πολλά.
Όσον αφορά με τα μηχανήματα που μας δίνουν νομίζω (δεν έχω διασταυρωμένες πληροφορίες από θείους που έχουν το μπατζανάκι του φίλου τους που έχει έναν γνωστό του οποίου ο ξάδερφος έχει πολύ καλή πρόσβαση σε μια εταιρεία που συνεργάζεται με την ΟΝ) ότι τα κλειδώνουν για να μπορέσουν στην αρχή να κάνουν ότι θέλουν από τα κεντρικά και εμείς οι Beta Testers και οι λίγο πιο "καταστροφικοί" στα μηχανήματα μας να μην τους πέρνουμε κάθε 3 και 2 να τους λέμε, έκανα reset έκανα upgrade το firmaware μετά εκείνο και το άλλο και το παρα άλλο και τώρα δεν παίζει τίποτα.
Επίσης απ' ότι κατάλαβα απ' όλα αυτά που διάβασα (και ελπίζω να μην βγω ψεύτης) η ΟΝ δίνει ταχύτητες 24ΜΒ και με "κόφτη" ανάλογα με την περιοχή και την απόσταση μας κόβει εκεί που πρέπει ώστε να μας δώσει τα 10ΜΒ. Έτσι αν κάποιος είναι κοντά στο dslam τον κόβουν στα 10 για να πάρει 10. Αν κάποιος είναι στα 5Km ίσως και να μην τον κόβουν καθόλου για να πιάσει πάλι τα 10. 
Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος. Άπό την άλλη εβδομάδα ελπίζω να μπορώ να σας πω κι εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου.
Αυτό όμως που εγώ δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητήσω είναι το ακόλουθο:
Η Forthnet με μακρά πορεία στον χώρο, η πρωτοπόρος και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, με τα δις σε επενδεύσεις κλπ κλπ κλπ, ενώ έχω κάνει αίτηση για διακοπή του DSL εδώ και εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πόσο καιρό όταν τους πέρνω τηλέφωνο να ρωτίσω τι γίνεται και δεν διακόπτεται η σύνδεση μου μου λένε ότι δεν ξέρουν και δεν έχει προωθηθεί στον ΟΤΕ.
Το αστείο λοιπόν είναι ότι δεν έχω DSL σύνδεση πλέον. Διακόπηκε εχτές. Και πήρα σήμερα την Forthnet για πλάκα να τους ρωτήσω γιατί δεν συγχρνοίζει το modem μου. Και μου είπαν ότι έχει λήξει μεν η συνδρομή μου αλλά κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συνγχρονίζει το modem.
Σε όλους τους γνωστούς φίλους και συνεργάτες μου τους λέω μην βάλετε ΟΝ γιατί εγώ μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω τις παιδικές ασθένειες. ΟΧΙ ΟΝ σε εταιρείες για αρχή γιατί μια εταιρεία δεν μπορεί να στηρίζεται σε ένα ασταθές δίκτυο.
ΝΑΙ σε ΟΝ σε όσους από εμάς γνωρίζουμε 2 πράγματα παρά πάνω.
Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουμε σαν υπεύθυνοι καταναλωτές αντί να μαλώνουμε και να υποθέτουμε εδώ πέρα, είναι να στέλνουμε υπεύθυνα στους τεχνικούς της ΟΝ ευγενέστατα email για τα προβλήματα και να τους βοηθήσουμε στο μέγιστο να φτιαχτούν οι υπηρεσίες (εμείς θα κερδίσουμε από αυτό)
Ταυτόχρονα αφού στείλουμε τα email και αν δεν λάβουμε απάντηση ή αν δεν διορθωθούν μέσα σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα τα προβλήματα, να στέλνουμε ένα ευγενέστατο πάλι email στην ΕΕΤΤ.  (αυτό μπορούμε άνετα πλέον να το στέλνουμε και με ένα διαολόστελμα στην ΟΝ)
ΑΛΛΑ, ψυχραιμία βρε παιδιά. Εδώ ο ΟΤΕ που είναι τόσα χρόναι στην τηλεφωνία-internet, και οι άλλες λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις του κόσμου των τηλεπικοινωνιών ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Και όποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη στο τελευταίο, παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσει....

----------


## IrmaRules

Α και κάτι ακόμη, ευτυχώς έχω κάλυψει από το ασύρματο δίκτυο της πόλης μας που είναι free και έχω HTTP τουλάχιστον. Να είναι καλά τα παιδιά και ελπίζω να βρω λίγο χρόνο στην πορεία να βάλω κι εγώ ένα λιθαράκι προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση....

----------


## grphoto

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αρκετοι απο εμας που επρεπε να εχουμε ενεργοποιηθει ειμαστε μονο beta και οχι testers.
Αυτη ειναι η κοροιδια νομιζω.

----------


## IrmaRules

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι αρκετοι απο εμας που επρεπε να εχουμε ενεργοποιηθει ειμαστε μονο beta και οχι testers.
> Αυτη ειναι η κοροιδια νομιζω.


Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να διαφωνίσω μαζί σου αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ.
Εκεί που διαφωνώ μαζί μου είναι ότι δυστυχώς αναγκάζομαι να συγκρίνω. Βλέπω τα χάλια των άλλων που μπροστά τους οι παρασπονδίες της ΟΝ μοιάζουν με ευχάριστα χάδια.... Τι να πω... Τα χάνω κι εγώ σιγά σιγά....  :Smile:

----------


## vstratis

εχμ 
ΟΝ δεν εχω βαλει
αλλα αυτο που λες δεν στεκει
τι παει να πει beta testers; Αν ειναι ετσι να μην πληρωνουν  , να δοκιμαζουν μεχρι να ειναι ΟΚ οι υπηρεσιες και μετα να αρχισει η χρεωση και ΟΛΑ αυτα με την συγκαταβαση και υπογραφη και απο τα 2 μερη .... οχι να υπογραφεις για το Α και να σου δινουν το Β που ειναι κακιστες υπηρεσιες... και φυσικα μιλαω για καθε εταιρια...

----------


## grphoto

Μεσα στο forum της ΟΝ εχουμε μιλησει για το το οτι σαν καινουργια εταιρια θα εχει καποια προβληματα, ως ενα σημειο λογικο και αποδεκτο απο τους περισσοτερους εδω μεσα νομιζω απο οτι θυμαμαι στα μηνυματα μας, (δινοντας της ενα μικρο διαστημα στρωσιματος) αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχουμε μεινει μονο στο beta και δεν εχουμε δει καν το tester.

----------


## vstratis

> Μεσα στο forum της ΟΝ εχουμε μιλησει για το το οτι σαν καινουργια εταιρια θα εχει καποια προβληματα, ως ενα σημειο λογικο και αποδεκτο απο τους περισσοτερους εδω μεσα νομιζω απο οτι θυμαμαι στα μηνυματα μας, (δινοντας της ενα μικρο διαστημα στρωσιματος) αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχουμε μεινει μονο στο beta και δεν εχουμε δει καν το tester.


εγω αυτο παλι δεν το δεχομαι.
ναι , σαν νεα εταιρια μπορει να εχει καποια σκαμπανεβασματα, να εχει καποιες δυσκολιες στο customer support και σε αλλα τετοια θεματα.... οχι ομως να μην προσφερει καν υπηρεσιες η να προσφερει χαλια υπηρεσιες....

με την ιδια λογικη εγω οταν ανοιξα ιατρειο επρεπε να με δικαιολογουν ολοι για οτι και να κανω και φυσικα να με πληρωνουν κανονικα (ακομα και αν δεν τουν κανω τη δουλεια ...) ....

συνηθως ενας νεος εχει και χαμηλοτερες τιμες ΕΚΤΟΣ αν ειναι ετοιμος να προσφερει τα ιδια και καλυτερα απο τους ανταγωνιστες....

----------


## takola

> Σωστός... μου εξηγείς όμως 4.5χλμ που τα βρήκαν? 4.5χλμ εφτασα Διόνυσο!!!!!


Αυτό  είναι πρόβλημα αυτών που στο είπαν...
Καταρχάς ποιος σου το είπε,γιατί αν στο είπαν απο το  helpdesk έχει πάρει ήδη την απάντηση  :Laughing:

----------


## adynaton

:Embarassed: 

O τεχνικός που έρχεται να σου βάλλει την γραμμή στο λέει. Το δείχνει το όργανο που συνδέει και κάνει διάφορες μετρήσεις....

----------


## takola

> O τεχνικός που έρχεται να σου βάλλει την γραμμή στο λέει. Το δείχνει το όργανο που συνδέει και κάνει διάφορες μετρήσεις....


Τότε αν είναι έτσι απλά το dslam εχει 4.5 Km απόσταση από το σπίτι του.ΔΕΝ μπορεί να ισχύει κάτι άλλο...
Οποιος πιστεύει οτι πάιζει ρόλο ο BRAS (και μάλιστα του ΟΤΕ) ας μας το εξηγήσει...
πως συνδέονται αυτά τα δύο  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Έρχομαι πάλι λοιπόν εγώ "ο ενεργοποιημένος" να πω τον πόνο μου. 

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα μερικά ακόμα ευτράπελα που συμβαίνουν στην περίπτωσή μου.(Αν κάποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα ας την ρίξει, γιατί στην τεχνική υποστήριξη της ΟΝ δεν...)

Ανεξάρτητα λοιπόν από την ενργοποίηση μου (υποτιθέμενη) σε γραμμή φάντασμα συμβαίνει το εξής : 

Καλώ από το σταθερό ΟΤΕ τον αριθμό της ΟΝ, που αντιστοιχεί στην γραμμή μου. Καλεί κανονικά και κάποια στιγμή βγαίνει μήνυμα πως ο τηλεφωνητής μου δεν είναι ακόμα ενεργοποιημένος ή κάτι τέτοιο. (Καλά για κλήση από κινητό Vodafone...δεν το συζητάμε "ο αριθμός που καλείτε δεν αντιστοιχεί σε συνδρομητή μπλα μπλα μπλα) 

Από οποιονδήποτε άλλο αριθμό όμως ΟΤΕ να καλέσω τον αριθμό μου ΟΝ, δεν καλεί το τηλέφωνο αλλά κάνει ένα συνεχόμενο σήμα κάτι σαν το αμερικάνικο dial tone....

Τι συμβαίνει ωρέ συμπολεμιστές? Για ρίξτε κάποια ιδέα, γιατί θα τρελλαθώ στο τέλος.

----------


## coil

Πρέπει να έχω χάσει μερικά επεισόδια ... 

Θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχε ένα μπλέξιμο με τα καλώδια
στον χώρο σου και στο "πατάρι". Με αυτά έβγαλες άκρη τελικά?

Αν ναι τότε και με δεδομένο ότι έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί θα περίμενα 

1. να συγχρονίζει το modem/router
2. να παίρνεις dial tone στο τηλέφωνο και να μπορείς να κάνεις/δεχθείς κλήσεις 
    τουλάχιστον προς/από σταθερά του ΟΤΕ.

Συμβαίνει κάτι από τα παραπάνω?

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ καλώδιο στο ακίνητο ολόκληρο με γραμμή της ΟΝ. (Δοκίμασα ΟΛΑ τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ που έρχονται με πολύμετρο την ώρα που καλούσα τον αριθμό, και στη συνέχεια έβαλα και συσκευή τηλεφωνική σε όλα τα ζεύγη) μία γραμμή νεκρή και οι υπόλοιπες δουλεύουν κανονικά με ΟΤΕ...  :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## coil

Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι η γραμμή φάντασμα για την οποία μιλάς
είναι όντως φάντασμα!! Κοινώς δεν υπάρχει βρόχος που να περνάει
το σήμα της ON. Έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι, αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος καλύτερα ας με διορθώσει ... 

Με τους τεχνικούς δεν έβγαλες κάποια άκρη??

p.s. Σου έχουν πει από την ON ότι είσαι τυπικά ενεργοποιημένος?!?

----------


## rainbow7

αν θυμαμαι δε σου εχουν ξεμπλεξει το θεμα με τα καλωδια και δεν ξερεις που ειναι το νεο καλωδιο της νεας γραμμης.Οποτε φυσιολογικο να μην εχεις σημα οταν καλεις τον αριθμο σου αφου δεν εχουν συνδεθει τα καλωδια και μαλλον ουτε ειναι ετοιμη απο On.Πρεπει να μιλησεις μαζι τους να στειλουν τεχνικο να βρει τη γραμμη σου για να συνδεθει.κι εισα και απο πανω γιατι σε εχουν ταλαιπωρησει ολες αυτες τις μερες που δεν εχεις ενεργοποιηθει.

----------


## Νικαετός

ΟΧΙ ... Ενώ στην αρχή μου έλεγαν πως από τη στιγμή που υπήρχε γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, δεν χρειάζεται να έλθει κανείς τεχνικός, τώρα δήθεν απορούν πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην ήλθε κάποιος να ελέγξει...

----------


## coil

Εντάξει δεν παίζονται οι τύποι!!!  :Thumb down:

----------


## Νικαετός

> αν θυμαμαι δε σου εχουν ξεμπλεξει το θεμα με τα καλωδια και δεν ξερεις που ειναι το νεο καλωδιο της νεας γραμμης.Οποτε φυσιολογικο να μην εχεις σημα οταν καλεις τον αριθμο σου αφου δεν εχουν συνδεθει τα καλωδια και μαλλον ουτε ειναι ετοιμη απο On.Πρεπει να μιλησεις μαζι τους να στειλουν τεχνικο να βρει τη γραμμη σου για να συνδεθει.κι εισα και απο πανω γιατι σε εχουν ταλαιπωρησει ολες αυτες τις μερες που δεν εχεις ενεργοποιηθει.


Μα αυτό είναι το περίεργο...έχω σήμα όταν καλώ τον αριθμό μου από το σταθερό μου (ΟΤΕ) καλεί κανονικά. 
ΔΕΝ ΚΑΛΕΙ όμως όταν με παίρνουν από άλλα σταθερά ΠΑΛΙ του ΟΤΕ. (Αυτό είναι που με τρελαίνει και εμένα και τους τεχνικούς της ΟΝ)

----------


## coil

Πρέπει να στείλουν ένα τεχνικό για να δει την σύνδεση
στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Πολύ πιθανόν να έχουν κάνει κάποιο λάθος και εκεί ... 

Το modem/router συγχρονίζει?!

----------


## spsomas

Έχεις ελένξει μπάς και η γραμμή σρο σταθερό είναι η γραμμή της ΟΝ? λέω τώρα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Αυτό τους ρώτησα και εγώ και μου είπαν αποκλείεται . Άλλωστε όταν καλώ το σταθερό μου καλεί κανονικά. 

Ποιο ρούτερ coil, αφού ΔΕΝ υπάρχει γραμμή, ΠΟΥ να το συνδέσω???? ( όχι μην το πεις  :Razz:  ).

----------


## rainbow7

πρεπει να σιγουρα ερθει τεχνικος τους να ξεμπλεξει την κατασταση.Η ουσια ειναι οτι η γραμμη δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενη καπου οποτε πως να παιξει??Πιεσε τους να ερθουν εκει!!

----------


## harris

Νίκο, μου φαίνεται ότι είναι αρκετά χοντρό το μπλέξιμο που παίζει... είναι τελείως παλαβά αυτά που γίνονται!

Κι εγώ το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα ήταν μήπως το τηλέφωνο του σπιτιού σου είναι πλεόν της ΟΝ, και απλά καλεί τον εαυτό του... αλλά αν λες ότι από την άλλη καλείς το νούμερο του ΟΤΕ σου και χτυπάει το τηλ στο σπίτι, προφανώς δεν παίζει...

Νομίζω ότι πλέον πρέπει να απαιτήσεις από την ΟΝ να έρθει τεχνικός για έλεγχο την Δευτέρα, γιατί αλλιώς άκρη δεν βγαίνει!

----------


## Νικαετός

Αυτό το έχω ήδη κάνει από την Πέμπτη...απλά σήμερα που είχα χρόνο είπα να ξαναδώ το όλο θέμα. (Οπότε έχασα άλλο ένα Κυριακάτικο πρωινό- το μόνο που είχα ελεύθερο - ο ανηψιός πήγε εκδρομή στην Ζάκυνθο, οπότε δεν είχα μάθημα gmt)

----------


## princess

Τελικα την ΟΝ ειναι να μην την μπλεξεις με καλωδια... βραχυκυκλωνει!

----------


## harris

> Αυτό το έχω ήδη κάνει από την Πέμπτη...απλά σήμερα που είχα χρόνο είπα να ξαναδώ το όλο θέμα.


Κοίτα, αν στα ελεύθερα απερχόμενα στον παταροκατανεμητή σου δεν υπάρχει σήμα, δε νομίζω ότι έχεις να δεις κάτι άλλο... Μόνο ΟΤΕ και ΟΝ μπορούν να ξέρουν τι μπλέξιμο έχουν κάνει  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Δυστυχώς, έτσι είναι ... το θέμα είναι την...νύφη, ποιος θα κληθεί να πληρώσει :Wink:

----------


## karavagos

> Μα αυτό είναι το περίεργο...έχω σήμα όταν καλώ τον αριθμό μου από το σταθερό μου (ΟΤΕ) καλεί κανονικά.


Δηλαδή μπορείς και μιλάς κανονικά μεταξύ αυτών των 2 γραμμών (On και OTE) ή απλώς ακούς να χτυπάει?
Εξερχόμενες από την On κάνεις?




> ΔΕΝ ΚΑΛΕΙ όμως όταν με παίρνουν από άλλα σταθερά ΠΑΛΙ του ΟΤΕ. (Αυτό είναι που με τρελαίνει και εμένα και τους τεχνικούς της ΟΝ)


Αν η απάντηση στην παραπάνω ερώτηση είναι ότι μιλάς κανονικά, τότε αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι αναμενόμενο.

----------


## lewton

> Είδα τα μηνύματα του να είναι από το range 91.xx.xx.xx άρα βγαίνει κανονικά έξω.


Θα ρωτήσω κάτι 4 μέρες μετά.
Το ότι εσύ βλέπεις το 91.Χ δεν ήταν αυτονόητο;
Ακόμα και να μη δίνει μια εταιρία σε κάθε χρήστη τη δική του πραγματική ΙΡ, οι απέξω δεν πρόκειται να τον βλέπουν με ΙΡ της μορφής 10.Χ.Χ.Χ. Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δηλαδή μπορείς και μιλάς κανονικά μεταξύ αυτών των 2 γραμμών (On και OTE) ή απλώς ακούς να χτυπάει?
> Εξερχόμενες από την On κάνεις?


Δεν υπάρχει ΟΝ γραμμή πουθενά στο σπίτι kardia μου...απλά δείχνει πως καλεί το νούμερο της ΟΝ χτυπάει δηλαδή κανονικά και κάποια στιγμή βγαίνει μήνυμα πως δεν υπάρχει τηλεφωνητής και τέρμα. Όταν όμως καλέσω τον ίδιο αριθμό (της ΟΝ) από άλλο σταθερό, τότε ακούγεται ένα σήμα συνεχόμενο.

Κάπου έχουν συνδέσει τη γραμμή, αλλά μάλλον στο άπειρο θα έλεγα...

----------


## IrmaRules

Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι είτε στο ΚΑΦΑΟ είτε κάπου στο σπίτι να ακουμπάνε τα καλώδια της ΟΝ με τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ. Όταν λοιπόν καλείς από το δικό σου τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ στο δικό σου της ΟΝ πολύ πιθανόν λόγο του ρεύματος που περνάει και επειδή με αυτό τον τρόπο δημιουργείται μαγνήτης, να ακουμπάει κάπου και να γίνεται το παράλογο.
Τώρα όταν σε καλούν από άλλο αριθμό ΟΤΕ δεν δημιουργείται μανγήτης από το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ και επομένως δεν τραβάει την επαφή.
Θεωρητικά βέβαια όλα αυτά.
Πάντως αυτό που σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει να βρεις τι συμβαίνει είναι η Φανουρόπιτα. Τεράστια επιτυχία σου λέω...  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

LOL, μεταφυσικά φαινόμενα...με βλέπω στον Χαρδαβέλλα ή στην Δρούζα...
Απλά εξήγησα την κατάσταση στην ΟΝ, τους είπα να μην με θεωρήσουν σε καμμιά περίπτωση ενεργοποιημένο αν δεν έλθουν να μου δείξουν το καλώδιο με τη γραμμή και απλά θα περιμένω, ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα να το διορθώσουν. Περισσότερα από Τετάρτη :Wink:

----------


## CUPRA

Εγώ ενεργοποιημένος μία εβδομάδα τώρα δεν έχω Internet (o router αρνείται πεισματικά να κατεβάσει το cfg file με βάση την LAN MAC που έχει και να πάρει πραγματική IP), το videobox ασφαλώς δεν παίζει και το κουφό το άφησα τελευταίο. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ να κάνω καμιά τηλεφωνική κλήση, αλλά παρόλα αυτά δέχομαι τηλεφωνήματα.

Σε συνδυασμό με αυτά που ακούω για το port forwarding και την ταλαιπωρία που έφαγα (όλο υπάρχει πρόβλημα και το κοιτάμε ακούω) σε συνάρτηση με το γεγονός ότι έκανα αίτηση 24 Ιανουαρίου και βιώνω νηπιακά βήματα εξυπηρέτησης από μία εταιρία που λειτουργεί εμπορικά και όχι πιλοτικά (ζητάει χρήματα κοινώς)  πάω για ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ και όχι μόνο ολοταχώς...

----------


## pstr

> LOL, μεταφυσικά φαινόμενα...με βλέπω στον Χαρδαβέλλα ή στην Δρούζα...
> Απλά εξήγησα την κατάσταση στην ΟΝ, τους είπα να μην με θεωρήσουν σε καμμιά περίπτωση ενεργοποιημένο αν δεν έλθουν να μου δείξουν το καλώδιο με τη γραμμή και απλά θα περιμένω, ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα να το διορθώσουν. Περισσότερα από Τετάρτη




Off Topic


		Μήπως από τα άλλα σταθερά που καλούσες υπήρχε ενεργή προεπιλογή φορέα;

----------


## blend

Τον πήρα κι εγώ, με ενεργή προεπιλογή και τον καλεί κανονικά. Απλά ο Νίκος.... δεν είναι εκεί!
(ο αυτόματος τηλεφωνητής είναι!)

----------


## mice6525

Αυτο το thread με οδηγησε σε ακυρωση.
Δεν μας τα λετε καλα... :Thumb down:

----------


## D.K.

> Τον πήρα κι εγώ, με ενεργή προεπιλογή και τον καλεί κανονικά. Απλά ο Νίκος.... δεν είναι εκεί!
> (ο αυτόματος τηλεφωνητής είναι!)


Βοήθειά μας... Ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως ο Νίκος μέσα στο μήνα γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα είναι ο μόνος πάρα πολύ δυσαρεστημένος...

----------


## nnn

> Θα ρωτήσω κάτι 4 μέρες μετά.
> Το ότι εσύ βλέπεις το 91.Χ δεν ήταν αυτονόητο;
> Ακόμα και να μη δίνει μια εταιρία σε κάθε χρήστη τη δική του πραγματική ΙΡ, οι απέξω δεν πρόκειται να τον βλέπουν με ΙΡ της μορφής 10.Χ.Χ.Χ. Κάνω λάθος;


Λογικό είναι αυτό που λες.

----------


## ipo

> Τον πήρα κι εγώ, με ενεργή προεπιλογή και τον καλεί κανονικά. Απλά ο Νίκος.... δεν είναι εκεί!
> (ο αυτόματος τηλεφωνητής είναι!)


Ε, άμα δεν είναι εκεί πώς περιμένει να δει το router να συγχρονίζει;
 :Razz: 

Τουλάχιστον πες στον τηλεφωνητή να κοιτάξει αν συγχρονίζει το router. Αν δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένος, πες του να ενεργοποιηθεί πρώτα και μετά να κοιτάξει το router.
 :Razz: 


Με αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ, πιστεύω ότι η On, πρέπει να λέει στο συμβόλαιο ότι οι χρήστες στις 40 εργάσιμες ενεργοποιούνται και αν ο θεός βάλει το χέρι του έχουν και υπηρεσίες. Αν δεν το βάλει, απλά ενεργοποιούνται.
*
Η ενεργοποίηση στην On είναι δυνητική κατάσταση. Δηλαδή είσαι ενεργοποιημένος, επειδή μπορεί και να είχες στην παρούσα φάση ενεργές υπηρεσίες.*

----------


## harris

> *Η ενεργοποίηση στην On είναι δυνητική κατάσταση. Δηλαδή είσαι ενεργοποιημένος, επειδή μπορεί και να είχες στην παρούσα φάση ενεργές υπηρεσίες.*


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  


Με λυπεί πάντως ότι έχουμε φτάσει να κάνουμε κυνική πλάκα για την ποιο καινούρια και πολλά υποσχόμενη εταιρεία του χώρου...  :Sad: 

Αλλά ας προσέχανε  :Wink:

----------


## dream_GR

Πρός ΟΝ ΤELECOMS – 
Τεχνικό τμήμα                                                          Κηφισιά 18/3/2007
Αριθμός Πελάτη 10xx – xxxxx xxxxxxxx – xxxxxxxx Κεφαλάρι – Κηφισιά
«Πλήρης» Ενεργοποίηση 16 Μαρτίου 2007
Κύριοι σας επισυνάπτω επιγραμματικά τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που έχω διαπιστώσει  κατά την χρήση το Σαββατοκύριακο.
1) Η ADSL ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μου κυμάινεται δυστυχώς απο *5000* έως *6000* kbps. Η απόσταση κατά τον τεχνικό σας που εκτέλεσε την μετρηση της γραμμής, είναι 4.5χλμ απο το DSLAM Κηφισιάς που παρεμπιπτόντως μετρημένα βρίσκεται το πολύ 2.2χλμ απο το σπίτι μου. Επίσης ο τεχνικός μέτρησε 2 βραχυκυκλωματα στον νεό βρόχο που μου εγκαταστήσατε στα 150 και 560μέτρα. Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να δωθεί εκ νέου η εργασία στον ΟΤΕ για επιλογή καλύτερου κοντυνότερου και καθαρότερου βρόχου? Δεδομένου ότι η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μου απέχει αρκετά απο τα επιθυμητά 10Mbps και καθώς αδυνατώ να λαμβάνω ταυτόχρονα και υπήρεσίες internet & Video, το μηνιαίο πάγιο σας θα έπρεπε να μειωθεί?
2) Το QOS δεν δείχνει να λειτουργεί καθόλου, καθώς αν εχω βάλει ένα download στον υπολογιστή, και θέσω το TVBOX σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας, η εικόνα στην τηλεόραση είναι διακεκομένη, με πολλά σπασίματα, και κοινώς δεν μπορείς να δείς τηλεόραση. Μόλις κόψεις το download η εικόνα γίνεται πάλι  «ικανοποιητική». Εκανα δοκιμή ξεκινώντας το tvbox χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας φόρτος απο το PC δηλ. ανενεργό download και θέτοντας το σε λειτουργία αργότερα. Ενώ σεκατάσταση download idle η τηλεόραση είναι ΟΚ, μόλις ξεκινήσει το download αρχίζει η εικόνα να παρουσιάζει «τσακίσματα» και δεν είνα ικανοποιητική.
3) Συνεχή Flapping, ADSL line disconnects, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις τηλεόραση. Οι διακοπές αυτές συμβαίνουν σε ατακτα διαστήματα, μπορεί να μην το κάνει για 5 ώρες και μετά μέσα σε 1 ώρα να το κάνει 10 φορές. Το ίδιο flapping επιρρεάζει και την πλοήγηση στο ιντερνετ. Εδω το πρόβλημα είναι σημαντικό καθώς αν εκέινη την ώρα γίνεται κατέβασμα αρχείου, αυτό θέλει επανεκίνηση εκτός αν χρησιμοποιώ download manager. 
4) Κατέβασμα των emails μας απο το δικό μας domain (xxxxxx.gr) που έιναι hosted στην AltecTelecoms, είναι υπερβολικά αργό. Θα νόμιζα ότι ξαναγύρισα πίσω σε dialup ISDN εποχές! Το κατέβασμα είναι μέσω POP3 απο τον mailserver mail.xxxxxx.gr Με ταχύτητα 5-30kbps!!!
5) H Εικόνα απο το SAGEM TVBOX σεόλα τα IPTV channels είναι θολή, λόγω υπερβολικής συμπίεσης ίσως? Κρίνεται ικανοποιητική μέν αλλά ανεπαρκής να συναγωνιστεί επάξια την εικόνα απο τον δορυφορικό δέκτη της ΝΟΒΑ. Eπίσης το HDMI του TVBOX, βγάζει αριστη εξοδο εικόνας High Definition στα 1080i, όμως το SCART δεν δίνει εξοδο RGB κάτι που αντιλαμβάνομαι περιορίζει αρκετά την καλή ποιότητα που θα έπρεπε να έχει το ομολογουμένως πολύ καλό τσιπσετ που χρησιμοποιεί τοεν λόγω TVBOX. Ισως η επιλογή αυτή εχει κλειδωθεί απο το μενού του ? Υπάρχει δυνατότητα advanced setup menu?
6) To Pirelli router κρίνεται καλό αλλά δεν εχει δυνατότητα να κλείσεις ή να ανοίξεις πορτες/θυρες επικοινωνίας TCP/UDP “Single Port Forwarding” ή “Port Range forwarding”.  Αυτό δημιουργεί προβλήματα στην ορθή πλοήγηση μου στο ιντερνετ καθώς με περιορίζει αρκετά στην χρήση remote access software, pcanywhere, mirc, p2p software. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα advanced menu στο Pirelli Router που να μπορούμε να δώσουμε προώθηση στις πόρτες που επιθυμούμε? Επίσης μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί άλλο router (δικη μου επιβάρυνση
7) Ο Τηλεφωνικός μου αριθμός εκτελεί κλήσεις πρός Εξωτερικό ΟΚ, πρός Vodafone/Tim OK, πρός ΟΤΕ μερικώς ΟΚ, αλλά έχω  πρόβλημα κλήσης του αριθμού 210 804xxxx (Ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν  είναι διαθέσιμος καλέστε την Εξ.Πελατών της ΟΝ) Επίσης Ιδιο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται και στην κλήση του δικού σας 210 6161700!!!
8) Πότε θα μου δωθούν οι 4 email addresses καθώς και οι ρυθμίσεις των mailservers σας για POP3/SMTP?
Σας Ευχαριστώ και θα ήθελα απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα και στις παρατηρήσεις μου
XXX XXXXXX

----------


## Jazzer

Μήπως πρέπει να βάλουμε όλοι μας το γνωστό σήμα του φίλου εδώ που λέει "ΣχεδΟΝ Τelecoms ? Εκτός από πετυχημένο ήταν και 100 % εύστοχο απ' ότι φαίνεται :Razz:

----------


## princess

Δεν ξερω, χτες που περασα σχεδον απο ολο το Ιλιον, καθε φορα που εβλεπα αφισσα "το Ιλιον ειναι ΟΝ" μου ρχοταν να παρω ενα σπρευ και να το κανω σχεδον.... Αν και κανεις απο μας απο δω δεν ειναι ΟΝ τελικα αποσο θυμαμαι....

----------


## dream_GR

το σχεδΟΝ μου εδωσε μια κίτρινη κάρτα απο moderator.... παραποίηση λογοτύπου!!!!!!!

----------


## Jazzer

Κiτρινη σε σένα φίλε dream_GR ? 
Κόκκινη στην ΟΝ
 :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Δεν ξερω, χτες που περασα σχεδον απο ολο το Ιλιον, καθε φορα που εβλεπα αφισσα "το Ιλιον ειναι ΟΝ" μου ρχοταν να παρω ενα σπρευ και να το κανω σχεδον.... Αν και κανεις απο μας απο δω δεν ειναι ΟΝ τελικα αποσο θυμαμαι....


τελικά μόνο στις αφίσσες θα μείνουν  :Wink:

----------


## akrato

> [SIZE=2]Πρός ΟΝ ΤELECOMS – 
> [FONT=Calibri]Τεχνικό τμήμα                                                          
> ......................
> ......................
> Σας Ευχαριστώ και θα ήθελα απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα και στις παρατηρήσεις μου
> XXX XXXXXX


Πάρα πολύ καλή επιστολή!

----------


## Nemessis

> Πρός ΟΝ ΤELECOMS – 
> Τεχνικό τμήμα                                                          Κηφισιά 18/3/2007
> Αριθμός Πελάτη 10xx – xxxxx xxxxxxxx – xxxxxxxx Κεφαλάρι – Κηφισιά
> «Πλήρης» Ενεργοποίηση 16 Μαρτίου 2007
> Κύριοι σας επισυνάπτω επιγραμματικά τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που έχω διαπιστώσει  κατά την χρήση το Σαββατοκύριακο.
> 1) Η ADSL ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μου κυμάινεται δυστυχώς απο *5000* έως *6000* kbps. Η απόσταση κατά τον τεχνικό σας που εκτέλεσε την μετρηση της γραμμής, είναι 4.5χλμ απο το DSLAM Κηφισιάς που παρεμπιπτόντως μετρημένα βρίσκεται το πολύ 2.2χλμ απο το σπίτι μου. Επίσης ο τεχνικός μέτρησε 2 βραχυκυκλωματα στον νεό βρόχο που μου εγκαταστήσατε στα 150 και 560μέτρα. Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να δωθεί εκ νέου η εργασία στον ΟΤΕ για επιλογή καλύτερου κοντυνότερου και καθαρότερου βρόχου? Δεδομένου ότι η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μου απέχει αρκετά απο τα επιθυμητά 10Mbps και καθώς αδυνατώ να λαμβάνω ταυτόχρονα και υπήρεσίες internet & Video, το μηνιαίο πάγιο σας θα έπρεπε να μειωθεί?
> 2) Το QOS δεν δείχνει να λειτουργεί καθόλου, καθώς αν εχω βάλει ένα download στον υπολογιστή, και θέσω το TVBOX σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας, η εικόνα στην τηλεόραση είναι διακεκομένη, με πολλά σπασίματα, και κοινώς δεν μπορείς να δείς τηλεόραση. Μόλις κόψεις το download η εικόνα γίνεται πάλι  «ικανοποιητική». Εκανα δοκιμή ξεκινώντας το tvbox χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας φόρτος απο το PC δηλ. ανενεργό download και θέτοντας το σε λειτουργία αργότερα. Ενώ σεκατάσταση download idle η τηλεόραση είναι ΟΚ, μόλις ξεκινήσει το download αρχίζει η εικόνα να παρουσιάζει «τσακίσματα» και δεν είνα ικανοποιητική.
> 3) Συνεχή Flapping, ADSL line disconnects, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις τηλεόραση. Οι διακοπές αυτές συμβαίνουν σε ατακτα διαστήματα, μπορεί να μην το κάνει για 5 ώρες και μετά μέσα σε 1 ώρα να το κάνει 10 φορές. Το ίδιο flapping επιρρεάζει και την πλοήγηση στο ιντερνετ. Εδω το πρόβλημα είναι σημαντικό καθώς αν εκέινη την ώρα γίνεται κατέβασμα αρχείου, αυτό θέλει επανεκίνηση εκτός αν χρησιμοποιώ download manager. 
> 4) Κατέβασμα των emails μας απο το δικό μας domain (xxxxxx.gr) που έιναι hosted στην AltecTelecoms, είναι υπερβολικά αργό. Θα νόμιζα ότι ξαναγύρισα πίσω σε dialup ISDN εποχές! Το κατέβασμα είναι μέσω POP3 απο τον mailserver mail.xxxxxx.gr Με ταχύτητα 5-30kbps!!!
> ...


Μήπως πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση να δουλέψεις στο τεχνικό τους τμήμα? :Wink: 

Πολύ καλή, είμαι περίεργος να δώ αντίδραση απο την ΟΝ.

----------


## Jazzer

Απ΄ότι διαβάζω μέχρι στιγμής παιδιά, από τηλέφωνα και επιστολές... άφθονες.
Καλά, δεν νιώθουν καθόλου αυτοί της ΟΝ ? 
" Στου κουφού την πόρτα..." λέει πολύ σωστά η παροιμία. :Wink:

----------


## adynaton

Το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι πέρασα 1,5 ώρα στο κινητό με τους τεχνικούς της ON που έψαχναν να εντοπίσουν το πρόβλημα που με οδηγούσε να μην μπορώ να συγχρονίσω με τίποτα και είχα αναφέρει από την μέρα που παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό.

Οι τεχνικοί που μίλαγα είχαν την υποστήριξη ενός Ιταλού (που τον άκουγα να μιλάει Αγγλικά με την γνωστή Ιταλική προφορά).

Μετά από πολλαπλές προσπάθειες (όπου ταυτόχρονα από την άλλη πλευρά άλλαζαν παραμέτρους) το router συγχρόνισε.

Μόλις το router συγχρόνισε είχε ψευδο-IP αλλά αμέσως μετά έκανε download νεότερη version του firmware (27Feb)  έκανε reset και ακολύθως πήρε πραγματική IP.

To  πρόβλημα βέβαια ήταν ότι συγχρόνισε στο  1Mbps  και κάνοντας μια σειρά από tests  με τους τεχνικούς της ON  διαπίστωσαν ότι η γραμμή έχει πολύ θόρυβο και μπορεί να ανέβει το πολύ μέχρι 4Mbps. Μου είπαν ότι θα προσπαθήσουν να με ανεβάσουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερο και κατάφεραν να φτάσουν να συγχρονίσει μέχρι 3,5 Mbps.

Μου είπαν ότι θα ανοίξουν troubleshooting ticket στον ΟΤΕ για να επανεξεταστεί η ποιότητα της γραμμής(όπως έχουν δικαίωμα πριν παραλάβουν οριστικά ένα βρόχο) και ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα απαντήσει εντός μίας εργάσιμης και από Τρίτη μάλλον θα έχω νέα. Μου είπαν επίσης ότι ίσως χρειαστεί να ξαναστείλουν τεχνικό στο σπίτι προς το τέλος της εβδομάδας.

Τους είπα ότι το πρόβλημα στην γραμμή το είχε διαπιστώσει και ο τεχνικός όταν έφερε την γραμμή (9/3) και ότι μάλλον θα έπρεπε να το έχουν εξετάσει και επιλύσει με τον ΟΤΕ (αν ήταν δυνατόν πριν αποστείλουν εξοπλισμό και χρεωθώ τέλη ενεργοποίησης).

Μου είπαν ότι την αποστολή του εξοπλισμού την αποφασίζει άλλο τμήμα. Επίσης μου είπαν ότι θα συνεχίσουν τα test.

Όντως αυτό διαπίστωσα να συμβαίνει για καμμιά ώρα ακόμα διότι η γραμμή κοβόταν και επανερχόταν ανά τακτά διαστήματα. Στο τέλος αυτών των διακοπών το router συγχρόνιζε στα 2Mbps :No no: 

Πραγματικά έχω τι καλύτερες εντυπώσεις για το τεχνικό τμήμα της ON (που προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει και να επιλύσει προβλήματα) αλλά τις χείριστες για τα τμήματα Marketing και Πωλήσεων. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι τελευταίες είναι ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ και για την επιλογή της ΚΟΥΤΟΠΟΝΗΡΗΣ πολιτικής του κλειδωμένου router. 

Το πιο πιθανό είναι στο τέλος της εβδομάδας να έχω φύγει από την ON. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε όσοι επιλέγετε φορητότητα στους εναλλακτικούς παίρνετε πολύ μεγάλο ρίσκο......

----------


## adynaton

> Πρός ΟΝ ΤELECOMS – 
> 2) Το QOS δεν δείχνει να λειτουργεί καθόλου, καθώς αν εχω βάλει ένα download στον υπολογιστή, και θέσω το TVBOX σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας, η εικόνα στην τηλεόραση είναι διακεκομένη, με πολλά σπασίματα, και κοινώς δεν μπορείς να δείς τηλεόραση. Μόλις κόψεις το download η εικόνα γίνεται πάλι  «ικανοποιητική». Εκανα δοκιμή ξεκινώντας το tvbox χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας φόρτος απο το PC δηλ. ανενεργό download και θέτοντας το σε λειτουργία αργότερα. Ενώ σεκατάσταση download idle η τηλεόραση είναι ΟΚ, μόλις ξεκινήσει το download αρχίζει η εικόνα να παρουσιάζει «τσακίσματα» και δεν είνα ικανοποιητική.


Το Σάββατο οι τεχνικοί που μίλαγα μαζί τους μου είπαν ότι χρειάζεται 4,5 Μbps για να παίξει ικανοποιητικά το Mpeg2 που στέλνουν στο TVBOX. Άρα 264 κωδικοποίηση δεν παίζει προς το παρόν και είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να έχεις προβλήματα......

----------


## john341

> Δεν ξερω, χτες που περασα σχεδον απο ολο το Ιλιον, καθε φορα που εβλεπα αφισσα "το Ιλιον ειναι ΟΝ" μου ρχοταν να παρω ενα σπρευ και να το κανω σχεδον.... Αν και κανεις απο μας απο δω δεν ειναι ΟΝ τελικα αποσο θυμαμαι....


Τα ιδια και εγω με του που τις βλεπω μου γυρναν τα αντερα......
Τσαμπα η χαρα οτι δεν ειμαστε πλεων πολιτες ω κατηγοριας απο εδω μερια.

----------


## lariser

Οι users που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά, αντιμετώπισαν προβλήματα στο μικρό διάστημα που είναι συνδεδεμένοι; Εννοώ να έχουν χαμηλά throughputs, διακοπές σε τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες κτλ;

----------


## ermis333

> To  πρόβλημα βέβαια ήταν ότι συγχρόνισε στο  1Mbps  και κάνοντας μια σειρά από tests  με τους τεχνικούς της ON  διαπίστωσαν ότι η γραμμή έχει πολύ θόρυβο και μπορεί να ανέβει το πολύ μέχρι 4Mbps. Μου είπαν ότι θα προσπαθήσουν να με ανεβάσουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερο και κατάφεραν να φτάσουν να συγχρονίσει μέχρι 3,5 Mbps.
> 
> 
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι στο τέλος της εβδομάδας να έχω φύγει από την ON. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε όσοι επιλέγετε φορητότητα στους εναλλακτικούς παίρνετε πολύ μεγάλο ρίσκο......


Είτε έχεις ΟΤΕ είτε έχεις εναλλακτικό πάνω από 3Mbit πολύ δύσκολα θα δείς με τη γραμμή σου,  το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να βρείς προσφορά κοντα΄στα 2-3Mbits και να συμβιβαστείς με την ιδέα ότι δεν θα δείς ποτέ παραπάνω ταχύτητα, εκτός και αν έρθει FFTH και VDSL με τοπικά DSLAM.

----------


## Jazzer

> Το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι πέρασα 1,5 ώρα στο κινητό με τους τεχνικούς της ON που έψαχναν να εντοπίσουν το πρόβλημα που με οδηγούσε να μην μπορώ να συγχρονίσω με τίποτα και είχα αναφέρει από την μέρα που παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Οι τεχνικοί που μίλαγα είχαν την υποστήριξη ενός Ιταλού (που τον άκουγα να μιλάει Αγγλικά με την γνωστή Ιταλική προφορά).
> 
> Μετά από πολλαπλές προσπάθειες (όπου ταυτόχρονα από την άλλη πλευρά άλλαζαν παραμέτρους) το router συγχρόνισε.
> 
> Μόλις το router συγχρόνισε είχε ψευδο-IP αλλά αμέσως μετά έκανε download νεότερη version του firmware (27Feb)  έκανε reset και ακολύθως πήρε πραγματική IP.
> 
> To  πρόβλημα βέβαια ήταν ότι συγχρόνισε στο  1Mbps  και κάνοντας μια σειρά από tests  με τους τεχνικούς της ON  διαπίστωσαν ότι η γραμμή έχει πολύ θόρυβο και μπορεί να ανέβει το πολύ μέχρι 4Mbps. Μου είπαν ότι θα προσπαθήσουν να με ανεβάσουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερο και κατάφεραν να φτάσουν να συγχρονίσει μέχρι 3,5 Mbps.
> ...


Φίλε adynaton, το θέμα δεν είναι αν φταίει τελικά το τμήμα πωλήσεων, οι τεχνικοί, οι καθαρίστριες της ΟΝ κλπ κλπ. 
Έχουμε να κάνουμε με την *πολιτική της εταιρείας * και *όχι*  με το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό της, το οποίο άλλωστε εκτελεί εντολές της.
Μπρός γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα η δουλειά. Φεύγουμε από τον ΟΤΕ και π'αμε στους εναλλακτικούς με την ελπίδα ότι θα μας παρέχουν υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσίες, τις οποίες τελικά μόνο στα sites τους βλέπουμε.. :Mad:

----------


## adynaton

> Είτε έχεις ΟΤΕ είτε έχεις εναλλακτικό πάνω από 3Mbit πολύ δύσκολα θα δείς με τη γραμμή σου,  το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να βρείς προσφορά κοντα΄στα 2-3Mbits και να συμβιβαστείς με την ιδέα ότι δεν θα δείς ποτέ παραπάνω ταχύτητα, εκτός και αν έρθει FFTH και VDSL με τοπικά DSLAM.


Στο συγκεκριμένο βρόχο που έφερε η ΟΝ ίσως....

Στο συγκεκριμένο βρόχο ακόμα και στο τηλέφωνο ακούγεται θόρυβος. Που έγινε εντονότερος μετά τα test του Σαββάτου.

Στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ όμως που έχω ούτε θόρυβος ακούγεται και ούτε είχα διαπιστώσει απαγορευτικές τιμές στο SNR που μου έδειχνε ο router όταν είχα ADSL  ενεργοποιημένο.

Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα ο συγκεκριμένος βρόχος που παραχωρήθηκε στην ON. Η  αυτοψία που θα γίνει τις επόμενες ημέρες  θα το δείξει.

----------


## Jazzer

> Στο συγκεκριμένο βρόχο που έφερε η ΟΝ ίσως....
> 
> Στο συγκεκριμένο βρόχο ακόμα και στο τηλέφωνο ακούγεται θόρυβος. Που έγινε εντονότερος μετά τα test του Σαββάτου.
> 
> Στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ όμως που έχω ούτε θόρυβος ακούγεται και ούτε είχα διαπιστώσει απαγορευτικές τιμές στο SNR που μου έδειχνε ο router όταν είχα ADSL  ενεργοποιημένο.
> 
> Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα ο συγκεκριμένος βρόχος που παραχωρήθηκε στην ON. Η  αυτοψία που θα γίνει τις επόμενες ημέρες  θα το δείξει.


Εύχομαι ειλικρινά να φτιαχτεί γρήγορα το πρόβλημα στη γραμμή σου. Πάντως, πίεζέ τους συνέχεια, οι εταιρείες στη χώρα μας το χρειάζονται αυτό για να πάρουν μπρος. :One thumb up:

----------


## aMUSiC

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώωω.. σχεδόν...

πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται καθώς το τηλεφώνημα για ραντεβού με τεχνικό που θα δεχόμουν την Παρασκευή, δεν το δέχθηκα ποτέ.. και μου λένε στο CC ότι είμαι ενεργοποιημένος.. και μου δώσανε και αριθμό τηλεφώνου.

Γραμμή της On, βρήκα στον κατανεμητή, τη σύνδεσα κανονικά με το σπίτι (από τις 8 του Μάρτη αυτό) και έκτοτε έχω συνδεδεμένο το router επάνω της, καθώς και μία τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

Οπως καταλαβαίνετε.. παρ'ότι είμαι θεωρητικά ενεργοποιημένος (όπου από το CC δεν ξέρανε να μου πούνε πότε ενεργοποιήθηκα), το router επιμένει να μην συγχρονίζει, και το τηλέφωνο ενώ το καλώ από ΟΤΕ και ακούγεται να "καλεί".. στην άλλη άκρη επικρατεί νεκρική σιγή.

προβλέπεται μακρυά η νύχτα απόψε...

----------


## Tem

τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί είναι σχεδόν ενεργοποιημένοι  :Wink:  .
Κανένας πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος υπάρχει ?

----------


## akrato

> Το Σάββατο οι τεχνικοί που μίλαγα μαζί τους μου είπαν ότι χρειάζεται 4,5 Μbps για να παίξει ικανοποιητικά το Mpeg2 που στέλνουν στο TVBOX. Άρα 264 κωδικοποίηση δεν παίζει προς το παρόν και είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να έχεις προβλήματα......


Σοβαρά μιλάς;;;;

Mpeg2 στέλνουν??????????

Δηλαδή όπως παίρνουν το σήμα από την NOVA??????????

----------


## kitrinos21

εχει ξανα γραφτει καπου πιο πριν αλλα δεν εχει απαντηση κανεις αν δοκιμασε τα εξεις user & pass
για το pirelli στο net τα προεπιλεγμενα που βρηκα ειναι

User                             	 Password

admin                            mu
admin                           microbusiness
user                              password
admin                           smallbusiness
user                             password

ας μας πει καποιος που εχει το εξοπλισμο

----------


## No-Name

δεν πιάνει κανένα  :Thumb down:

----------


## kitrinos21

αναμενομενω απλα ειπα μηπως ψεχασαν να τα αλλαξουν :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Αυτό λειτουργεί σε κάποιον?
http://mail.ontelecoms.gr/mail/

----------


## grphoto

Me Vivodi το βλεπω

----------


## lariser

Δύο συνδρομητές της On που ενεργοποιήθηκαν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα αντιμετωπίζουν συχνές διακοπές όταν χρησιμοποιούν το τηλέφωνο. Και οι δύο καλύπονται από το ΑΚ Ψυχικού και μάλιστα ο ένας όταν κάνει http download έχει throughput όχι μεγαλύτερα από 600kbps, χωρίς η απόσταση από το ΑΚ να δικαιολογεί τέτοια μείωση της ταχύτητας (το σπίτι του βρίσκεται περίπου ένα χιλιόμετρο από το ΑΚ).

Γι' αυτό ρωτάω και ξαναρωτάω, όσους χρήστες έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως να μας περιγράψουν την εμπειρία τους. Με αυτά που διαβάζω και μου λένε, πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα έχω την εμπειρία που περίμενα, όταν θα γίνω On.

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Αυτό λειτουργεί σε κάποιον?
> http://mail.ontelecoms.gr/mail/



Και εγω με Forthnet το βλεπω...γειτονακι τι εγινε τελικα με σενα;

----------


## No-Name

Άλλο εννοουσα σόρρυ,αν κάποιος ενεργός μπορεί να μπέι.

Με κάλεσαν από την ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι εχω ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά πρεπει να περιμενω τον τεχνικό.

Δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω διότι έχω πρόβλημα με την adsl από τον ΟΤΕ και θέλω να δώ πότε θα αξιιωθούν αυτοί να το διορθώσουν και μετά να αλλάξω τους βρόχους πάλι για να δώ

----------


## lariser

Επίσης, θα 'θελα να μας ενημερώσουν οι ενεργοποιημένοι που δοκίμασαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν άλλο Modem/router από το Pirelli, τί ψάρια έπιασαν.

----------


## No-Name

Απλά δεν έχεις IPTV ,νετ+τηλ πάιζουν.Κάποιος είχε γράψει ότι κανονικά έμπαινε στο internet.

Προσωπικά με ένα linksys συγχρόνιζα αλλά δεν έπαιρνα ip λόγω του ότι δεν ήμουν πλήρως ενεργός

----------


## dream_GR

WAG200 αγοράστηκε σήμερα και απόγευμα όταν πάω σπίτι θα το δοκιμάσω πάνω στην ενεργή σύνδεση.

Αν πάιζει το Pirelli θα το πάω σε ένα φίλο που έχει ΒΟΥΛΚΑΝΙΖΑΤΕΡ!!

----------


## vfragos

> WAG200 αγοράστηκε σήμερα και απόγευμα όταν πάω σπίτι θα το δοκιμάσω πάνω στην ενεργή σύνδεση.
> 
> Αν πάιζει το Pirelli θα το πάω σε ένα φίλο που έχει ΒΟΥΛΚΑΝΙΖΑΤΕΡ!!


 Περιμένουμε αποτελέσματα με αγωνία. Για δοκίμασε και το tv-box αν θα παίξει. Ο φιλος akrato απο ενημέρωση που είχε λεει οτι μπορει να σεταρστειι και το tv box απο την στιγμη που εχουμε την mac του tv box, η οποια φαινεται στο router.
Καλη επτυχια ! :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

Το ευχάριστο είναι πως έχουμε όλοι μας κινητοποιηθεί. Ξεφύγαμε πλέον από το στάδιο της "επιφυλακής" και αναλάβαμε δράση. Τόσο τα tests, οι εντυπώσεις, τα σχόλια αλλά και η πρωτοβουλία για καταγγελία ενδέχεται να κάνουν κάποιους κύριους εκεί στο Μαρούσι να ιδρώσουν κι ας μην ήλθε ακόμα το καλοκαιράκι.
Και όχι δεν είμαστε παράλογοι, απλά είμαστε πελάτες και *κυρίως σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι* :One thumb up:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Εκεινο το φιλαρακι μου με τη Σουηδεζα γυναικα το θυμαστε; :Razz:  

Πριν απο λιγο τον ενημερωσανε οτι αυριο το πρωι θα παραλαβει τον εξοπλισμο του...μπορει να περασω καμμια βολτα απο εκει για να τσεκαρω ολα αυτα που συζηταμε!

----------


## sportis

Εχει ενεργοποιηθει κανεις απο την περιοχη Ιλιον???

----------


## princess

Αποσο ξερω οχι... Εχουμε μονο απορριψεις και αναμονη.. Αν κανω λαθος ας το πει καποιος..
(Ειναι που ειμασταν ΟΝ απο την αρχη εμεις!!!  τωρα ωριμασαμε και πεσαμε και γιναμε ΟFF)

----------


## sportis

> Αποσο ξερω οχι... Εχουμε μονο απορριψεις και αναμονη.. Αν κανω λαθος ας το πει καποιος..
> (Ειναι που ειμασταν ΟΝ απο την αρχη εμεις!!!  τωρα ωριμασαμε και πεσαμε και γιναμε ΟFF)


Εμενα παντως μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα εχουμε καποιο προβλημα. Εσενα πως και ετσι?

----------


## princess

> Εμενα παντως μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα εχουμε καποιο προβλημα. Εσενα πως και ετσι?


Ρωταγα πολυ φαινεται...  Μολις περασαν οι 20 εργασιμες κι αρχισα να τους πρηζω μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχουν καλωδια και απορριφθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ... μεχρι να αρχισω να τους πρηζω φυσικα, ολα καλα και η αιτηση μου προχωρουσε κανονικα μου ελεγαν...  
Ποσο καιρο εχεις κανει την αιτηση;  Εχεις καποια ενημερωση;
(Να δω ενεργοποιημενο στο Ιλιον γιατι θα σκασω δηλαδη!)

----------


## sportis

> Ρωταγα πολυ φαινεται...  Μολις περασαν οι 20 εργασιμες κι αρχισα να τους πρηζω μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχουν καλωδια και απορριφθηκε απο τον ΟΤΕ... μεχρι να αρχισω να τους πρηζω φυσικα, ολα καλα και η αιτηση μου προχωρουσε κανονικα μου ελεγαν...  
> Ποσο καιρο εχεις κανει την αιτηση;  Εχεις καποια ενημερωση;
> (Να δω ενεργοποιημενο στο Ιλιον γιατι θα σκασω δηλαδη!)


08/03 εκανα την αιτηση ( τωρα θα μου πει α καλα εχεις πολυ δρομο ακομα) αλλα πιστεψεμε τους εχω παρει παρα πολλα τηλ απο τοτε που εκανα την αιτηση. Ας ελπισουμε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα τι να πω.

----------


## apostolisp

παίδες στο 'Ιλιον αργούν ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθούν. Σήμερα μίλησα πάλι με την ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι περιμένουν απάντηση απο τον (Π)ΟΤΕ. Ίδωμεν

----------


## princess

> παίδες στο 'Ιλιον αργούν ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθούν. Σήμερα μίλησα πάλι με την ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι περιμένουν απάντηση απο τον (Π)ΟΤΕ. Ίδωμεν


Ωρε τι απαντηση περιμενουν;  Τουτοι λαλουν οτι το Ιλιον ειναι ΟΝ απο τις 25/01!!!!!
Κοιτα να δεις πλακα που οι τριτοι που θα σκαψουν στο Ιλιον θα ειναι της ΟΝ!!!  
Ειναι που ειμαστε ΙλιΟΝ φαινεται γιαυτο μας γεμισανε αφισσες πρωτους!!!

----------


## Jazzer

> Ωρε τι απαντηση περιμενουν;  Τουτοι λαλουν οτι το Ιλιον ειναι ΟΝ απο τις 25/01!!!!!
> Κοιτα να δεις πλακα που οι τριτοι που θα σκαψουν στο Ιλιον θα ειναι της ΟΝ!!!  
> Ειναι που ειμαστε ΙλιΟΝ φαινεται γιαυτο μας γεμισανε αφισσες πρωτους!!!


Όλο αυτό το σκηνικό μου θυμίζει προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις. :ROFL:  
"Μην ανησυχείτε κύριε θα συνδεθείτε, η αίτησή σας προχωράει κανονικότατα !!"
" Μα δεν με έχετε ειδοποιήσει ακόμα !".
"*Θα* σας ειδοποιήσουμε, *θα* σας ειδοποιήσουμε". :Laughing:

----------


## dream_GR

Μόλις συνέδεσα πάνω στην ενεργή μου σύνδεση το LINKSYS WAG200G ANNEX-A (PSTN για αυτούς που δεν είναι ενήμεροι με Annex!!!)

75 Ευρώ το ρουτερ και φυσικά ανοίγεις ότι πόρτα θές!

Νομίζω ότι οι φανατικοί ιντερνετάδες που θέλουμε κάρβουνο... εεε Bandwidth εννοώ, βρήκαμε λύση. Εν τω μεταξύ εβαλα μια ρεγκλέτα που καταλήγουν τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια και σε αυτή έχω καρφώσει 2 καλώδια για την ADSL γραμμή μου. Το ένα πάει στο Pirelli που είναι συνδεδεμένο με το SAGEM και το αλλο πάει στο LINKSYS. Οταν θέλω να έχω πραγματικό ιντερνετ χωρίς περιορισμούς ανάβω το LINKSYS και όταν θέλω να δώ IPTV βάζω στην πρίζα το Pirelli.!!!

----------


## Candlemass

Φίλε dream_GR ακριβώς την ίδια συνδεσμολογία έχω στήσει και εγώ (Linksys WAG200G Wireless-G ADSL Home Gateway Annex A στο PC και το Pirelli με τον Sagem στο σαλόνι για όποτε θέλω να δώ IPTV)! Απλά εγώ δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα ώστε να την δοκιμάσω...

Και κάτι άλλο : Τα VPI/VCI = 8/35 τα έβαλες εσύ ή το άφησες στο auto και τα ανίχνευσε το Linksys? Επίσης, βλέπω ότι το σετάρισες σε PPPoE με user/pass = on/on... Είχα την εντύπωση ότι θα δούλευε σε RFC 1483 Bridged...  :Confused: 

EDIT : Άκυρο, μόλις πρόσεξα ότι έβαλες το autodetect σε "Disabled" οπότε ξέχνα την πρώτη ερώτηση...

----------


## dimitris_74

το pirelli συνχρονίζει σε άλλη ταχυτητα απο το Linksys? γιατι σου δινει μονο 6mbit?

----------


## HitMan

> το pirelli συνχρονίχει σε άλλη ταχυτητα απο το Linksys? γιατι σου δινει μονο 6mbit?


Νομίζω λόγω απόστασης απ'το DSLAM τόσο είναι το μέγισοτ που μπορεί να έχει.

----------


## dream_GR

> Φίλε dream_GR ακριβώς την ίδια συνδεσμολογία έχω στήσει και εγώ (Linksys WAG200G Wireless-G ADSL Home Gateway Annex A στο PC και το Pirelli με τον Sagem στο σαλόνι για όποτε θέλω να δώ IPTV)! Απλά εγώ δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα ώστε να την δοκιμάσω...
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο : Τα VPI/VCI = 8/35 τα έβαλες εσύ ή το άφησες στο auto και τα ανίχνευσε το Linksys? Επίσης, βλέπω ότι το σετάρισες σε PPPoE με user/pass = on/on... Είχα την εντύπωση ότι θα δούλευε σε RFC 1483 Bridged... 
> 
> EDIT : Άκυρο, μόλις πρόσεξα ότι έβαλες το autodetect σε "Disabled" οπότε ξέχνα την πρώτη ερώτηση...


Ετσι το ρύθμισα, αν και όπως είδες και εσύ απο τα screenshots όλες οι ρυθμίσεις είναι visible

Για να εχετε εικόνα ευκολα, οι ρυθμίσεις μου είναι απλές:

PPoE 2516
LLC
UBR (εκτός αν μαθουμε νούμερα για Pcr & Scr)
VC χειροκίνητο με: VPI=8 & VCI=35
DSL modulation εβαλα ADSL2+ (είμαστε 2+ άραγε?)
και φυσικά εβαλα username/password= on/on ίσως πάιζει και χωρίς αυτά?

----------


## dream_GR

> το pirelli συνχρονίζει σε άλλη ταχυτητα απο το Linksys? γιατι σου δινει μονο 6mbit?


6mbit είναι αυτό που μου είπε και ο τεχνικός που έκανε την Μεικτονόμηση της γραμμής οτι θα έχουμε. Δεν είμαι 4.5χλμ Απο το dslam αυτό το επιβεβαίωσα σήμερα μετά απο 20 τηλεφωνα, απλά εχω 2 βραχυκυκλώματα και ίσως αυτό σκίζει τις μετρήσεις και αυξάνει κατακόρυφα τον θόρυβο. Νομίζω αυτό το δείχνει και το Downstream Line Attenuation: 38 db δεν είναι νούμερο για 4.5χλμ?? Ειναι?

----------


## HitMan

Είναι νούμερο για απόσταση 2,7 χλμ σύμφωνα με το how-to του ADSLgr  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jazzer

> 6mbit είναι αυτό που μου είπε και ο τεχνικός που έκανε την Μεικτονόμηση της γραμμής οτι θα έχουμε. Δεν είμαι 4.5χλμ Απο το dslam αυτό το επιβεβαίωσα σήμερα μετά απο 20 τηλεφωνα, απλά εχω 2 βραχυκυκλώματα και ίσως αυτό σκίζει τις μετρήσεις και αυξάνει κατακόρυφα τον θόρυβο. Νομίζω αυτό το δείχνει και το Downstream Line Attenuation: 38 db δεν είναι νούμερο για 4.5χλμ?? Ειναι?



Πάντως φίλε dream_GR μπράβο σου που δεν το βάζεις κάτω, παρόλο που σε έχουν βασανίσει αρκετά από την ΟΝ. :One thumb up:

----------


## Candlemass

Τσου...

Με τα 38dB πιάνεις θεωρητικά max 11Mbps (τα κοίταζα προηγουμένως εδώ : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205 )

----------


## dream_GR

Απλά έχω μαι υποψία ότι μας δίνουν για ορεκτικά απλό ADSL2 και όχι aDSL2+, οπότε βάση του πίνακα είναι ΟΚ τα 6-7 που πιάνω!!!!

Παιδιά μια λεπτομέρεια, για να μήν είμαστε άδικοι, ναι με ταλαιπώρησαν χοντρά, ναι έιμαι επίμονος και δεν δέχομαι να ακούω κοτσάνες απο κανένα επαγγελματία και απο καμμία εταιρία, αλλά στην Κηφισιά που είμαι κανένας καραγκιόζης πέραν του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει δεήσει να μας δώσει ευρυζωνική πρόσβσση πάνω απο τα Οτετζήδικα 2mbit. Η HOL ή VIVO (Που έιμαι και πελάτης τους), η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ, και φυσικά η Forthnet eδώ και 2 Μήνες τους ρωτάω να μας πούν απο το Planning τους πότε και άν θα έρθουν στην γειτονιά μου και δεν ξέρουν ουτε ενα 2μηνο span να μου δώσουν κατα προσέγγιση!!! Ουτε όταν τους είπα ότι πείτε μου γιατί υπογράφω με την ΟΝ? Ουτε τότε δεν ίδρωσαν να με ενημερώσουν κάπως υπέυθυνα!

Η ON απο το πουθενά ήρθε και με 35 τον μήνα (όλα μέσα) δίνει 7/1 (σε εμένα) και 10/1 σε άλλους πελάτες? Τί αλλο θέλουμε? είχαμε και εχθές download me 670-720kbps???

----------


## Jazzer

Οι επιλογές μας σε παρόχους είναι τελικά περιορισμένες, αν σκεφτούμε ότι αρκετοί από αυτούς απορρίπτονται για διάφορους σοβαρούς λόγους.

----------


## Cacofonix

Πάνω που έλεγα να ακυρώσω την αίτηση... Λέτε να μην το κάνω ε;

----------


## akrato

> Απλά έχω μαι υποψία ότι μας δίνουν για ορεκτικά απλό ADSL2 και όχι aDSL2+, οπότε βάση του πίνακα είναι ΟΚ τα 6-7 που πιάνω!!!!
> 
> Παιδιά μια λεπτομέρεια, για να μήν είμαστε άδικοι, ναι με ταλαιπώρησαν χοντρά, ναι έιμαι επίμονος και δεν δέχομαι να ακούω κοτσάνες απο κανένα επαγγελματία και απο καμμία εταιρία, αλλά στην Κηφισιά που είμαι κανένας καραγκιόζης πέραν του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει δεήσει να μας δώσει ευρυζωνική πρόσβσση πάνω απο τα Οτετζήδικα 2mbit. Η HOL ή VIVO (Που έιμαι και πελάτης τους), η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ, και φυσικά η Forthnet eδώ και 2 Μήνες τους ρωτάω να μας πούν απο το Planning τους πότε και άν θα έρθουν στην γειτονιά μου και δεν ξέρουν ουτε ενα 2μηνο span να μου δώσουν κατα προσέγγιση!!! Ουτε όταν τους είπα ότι πείτε μου γιατί υπογράφω με την ΟΝ? Ουτε τότε δεν ίδρωσαν να με ενημερώσουν κάπως υπέυθυνα!
> 
> Η ON απο το πουθενά ήρθε και με 35 τον μήνα (όλα μέσα) δίνει 7/1 (σε εμένα) και 10/1 σε άλλους πελάτες? Τί αλλο θέλουμε? είχαμε και εχθές download me 670-720kbps???


Μπράβο σου!!!!

Μόνο και μόνο ότι πήγες και αγόρασες το router χωρίς καν να είσαι σίγουρος ότι παίζει!!!

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες γιατί είχα αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι... 

Από την στιγμή που λειτουργεί σωστά το linkys no problem τουλάχιστον για το internet...

Φαντάζομαι και το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά...

Μετά από συνομιλία που είχα με τον τεχνικό της ΟΝ κατάλαβα ότι αν βάλεις την mac adress του tv-box στο linksys θα δουλέψει και η τηλεόραση κανονικά... ίσως να χρειάζεται κάποια επιπλέον ρύθμιση αλλά πιστεύω κάποιοι εδώ που γνωρίζουν περισσότερα θα μπορέσουν να βοηθήσουν. Ο τεχνικός πάντως μου έλεγε ότι δεν είναι δύσκολο... 

Γονάτισέ τους τώρα... κατέβαζε ασταμάτητα!!!!!!!! 

Υ.Γ. Είμαι και εγώ στην ίδια μοίρα με τον dream... είμαι στο κέντρο της Κ. Κηφισιάς και μας έχουν ξεχάσει όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί...

----------


## takola

> Μόλις συνέδεσα πάνω στην ενεργή μου σύνδεση το LINKSYS WAG200G ANNEX-A (PSTN για αυτούς που δεν είναι ενήμεροι με Annex!!!)
> 
> 75 Ευρώ το ρουτερ και φυσικά ανοίγεις ότι πόρτα θές!
> 
> Νομίζω ότι οι φανατικοί ιντερνετάδες που θέλουμε κάρβουνο... εεε Bandwidth εννοώ, βρήκαμε λύση. Εν τω μεταξύ εβαλα μια ρεγκλέτα που καταλήγουν τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια και σε αυτή έχω καρφώσει 2 καλώδια για την ADSL γραμμή μου. Το ένα πάει στο Pirelli που είναι συνδεδεμένο με το SAGEM και το αλλο πάει στο LINKSYS. Οταν θέλω να έχω πραγματικό ιντερνετ χωρίς περιορισμούς ανάβω το LINKSYS και όταν θέλω να δώ IPTV βάζω στην πρίζα το Pirelli.!!!


1ον:Έχεις πολύ χαμηλό MARGIN.5db είναι κάτω από τα αποδεκτά όρια.Δώστο για βλάβη σε ΟΝ(για να το δώσει σε ΟΤΕ).Το ασχημο είναι οτι έχεις 5db και στο upload και στο download δηλαδή σε όλο το φάσμα των συχνοτήτων.Γιαυτό και κουμπώσεις στα 6MB.Εχεις ελέγξει εσωτερική καλωδίωση?
Πήγαινε και στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας να δοκιμάσεις.

2ον:Το WAG200G ANNEX-A θέλει update στο firmware

3ον:Καλό downloading

----------


## HitMan

Αν όντως μπορούμε με κάποια ρύθμιση να σεττάρουμε και TV τότε ένα ADSL modem/router [π.χ. D-Link που είδα] με QoS θα κάνει θαύματα..!

----------


## takola

> 1ον:Έχεις πολύ χαμηλό MARGIN.5db είναι κάτω από τα αποδεκτά όρια.Δώστο για βλάβη σε ΟΝ(για να το δώσει σε ΟΤΕ).Το ασχημο είναι οτι έχεις 5db και στο upload και στο download δηλαδή σε όλο το φάσμα των συχνοτήτων.Γιαυτό και κουμπώσεις στα 6MB.Εχεις ελέγξει εσωτερική καλωδίωση?
> Πήγαινε και στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας να δοκιμάσεις.
> 
> 2ον:Το WAG200G ANNEX-A θέλει update στο firmware
> 
> 3ον:Καλό downloading


Ηθελα να σου γράψω οτι πιθανώς πέφτεις σε κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα,αλλά δεν το έγραψα 
και πάω πίσω να διαβάσω και βλέπω οτι το έχεις γράψει  :Smile:  .Μην το αφήσεις αν το κυκηγήσεις θα στο 
φτιάξουν και θα εχεις 10ΜΒ...

----------


## evantigger

Τελικά η ταχύτητα ανεβάσματος είναι 1Μbit/s? Κι όχι 512 kbit/s?

----------


## zatast

> Οι επιλογές μας σε παρόχους είναι τελικά περιορισμένες, αν σκεφτούμε ότι αρκετοί από αυτούς απορρίπτονται για διάφορους σοβαρούς λόγους.


πολυ καλο το εχω δουλεψει.Αλλα εχει δυο μειονεκτηματα σε σχεση με το linksys του dreamGR : κολλαει που και που και δεν εχει ασυρματη δικτυωση.Δυνατοτητες γενικα κοντινες,το ενα εγγυηση Zyxel,το αλλο τεχνολογια Cisco.

----------


## akrato

> Αν όντως μπορούμε με κάποια ρύθμιση να σεττάρουμε και TV τότε ένα ADSL modem/router [π.χ. D-Link που είδα] με QoS θα κάνει θαύματα..!


Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Το router πρέπει να έχει δικές του λειτουργίες Qos? Έτσι και αλλιώς το Qos το κάνει η ΟΝ για να βλέπεις σωστά τηλεόραση...

----------


## sdikr

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Το router πρέπει να έχει δικές του λειτουργίες Qos? Έτσι και αλλιώς το Qos το κάνει η ΟΝ για να βλέπεις σωστά τηλεόραση...


Αν βρούμε κάποιον  full on   με 10mbit  τότε θα ξέρουμε

Γιατί αυτή την στιγμή ο  dream  πχ έχει  6mbit,   αν (και ξανάλεω αν)  το qos  είναι του στύλ   10 -4  τηλεόραση  τότε στον  dream  δεν θα δουλέψει

----------


## john341

> παίδες στο 'Ιλιον αργούν ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθούν. Σήμερα μίλησα πάλι με την ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι περιμένουν απάντηση απο τον (Π)ΟΤΕ. Ίδωμεν



Εμενα παλι σημερα απο 31/1 με πηγαν 28/3 και καλα για εξοπλισμο.
Τι να πω πια.Σε συνδιασμο με τα κλειδωματα και τισ πορτες θα κανω υπομονη να ερθουν να δουλεψω 5 ημερες να δω τι γινετε και αν δεν καταφερω να κανω τιποτα με πορτες τι εκανα τρεχοντας.

----------


## adynaton

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Το router πρέπει να έχει δικές του λειτουργίες Qos? Έτσι και αλλιώς το Qos το κάνει η ΟΝ για να βλέπεις σωστά τηλεόραση...


Ναι. O router πρέπει να δίνει προτεραιότητα στα πακέτα του IPTV.....

----------


## Νικαετός

Κάθε φορά που θέλω να ποστάρω ένα μήνυμα, έχω πρόβλημα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε ποιο από τα νήματα της ΟΝ να το γράψω. Σε αυτούς που είναι ήδη ενεργοποιημένοι (όπως συνεχώς μου λέει η ΟΝ) ή σε αυτούς που περιμένουν ενεργοποίηση, όπως λέω εγώ??  :ROFL:   (Γελάω για να μην κλάψω από τα νεύρα μου). Από την περασμένη Πέμπτη τους έχω πάρει 3 φορές τηλέφωνο (Πέμπτη - Σάββατο - Σήμερα). Η απάντηση η ίδια (κασέτα) ναι κύριε έχετε δίκιο, ΘΑ το δώσουμε βλάβη και θα επικοινωνήσουμε εμείς μαζί σας...

Εν τω μεταξύ οι 10 μέρες (τόσες είναι??), όπου μπορώ (θεωρητικά) να ζητήσω ακύρωση μετράνε από την Πέμπτη (για την ΟΝ)...το ίδιο και για την υπομονή μου...

----------


## Tem

μιλάμε πλέον σαφώς για εντυπώσεις ημιενεργοποιημένων. Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κανένας full ενεργοποιημένος . Και αν υπάρχει κάποιος αυτός σίγουρα προσπαθεί να ανοίξει τις πόρτες.
Αν είναι  εκτός Forum , απλά θα απολαμβάνει το πακέτο υπηρεσιών της ΟΝ  :Wink:

----------


## dream_GR

> μιλάμε πλέον σαφώς για εντυπώσεις ημιενεργοποιημένων. Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κανένας full ενεργοποιημένος . Και αν υπάρχει κάποιος αυτός σίγουρα προσπαθεί να ανοίξει τις πόρτες.
> Αν είναι εκτός Forum , απλά θα απολαμβάνει το πακέτο υπηρεσιών της ΟΝ


Εγώ τζάμπα χαραμίζω το σάλιο μου φίλε Tem?

Διάβασε τις εντυπώσεις μου και μην τα βάφουμε όλα μαυρα, υπάρχει και το γκρί χρώμα

----------


## IrmaRules

Αν όλα πάνε καλά την Πέμπτη θα είμαι ΟΝ. Χτες πάντως παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό. 
Άσχετο και σχετικό με το Forum θα παραδεχτώ εκείνη την εταιρεία Hardware που θα βάλει εκείνον τον κ@@@μετασχηματιστή ενσωματομένο στο κουτί και όχι στο καλώδιο. 40 πολύμπριζα για να μπούνε 3 μετασχτηματιστές....
Λίγο που έπαιξα με το Routeraki τους νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο του κ@@@@. Με ταλαιπώρησε ελαφρώς. Έπρεπε να μπω με καλώδιο για να ενεργοποιήσω το Wireless και με το Wireless δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω το router καθόλου. 
Όσον αφορά το Sagem παίζει μόνο τα κανάλια της ψηφιακής και για να παίζουν τα κανονικά κανάλια πρέπει να βάλω καλώδιο κεραίας από το sagem στην tv. Δεν αντέχω άλλα καλώδια....
Εγώ λοιπόν σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκω; Ημιενεργοποιημένους, απενεργοποιημένους (βοηθήστε ρε παιδιά γιατί χανόμαστε!) :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Off Topic





> Άσχετο και σχετικό με το Forum θα παραδεχτώ εκείνη την εταιρεία Hardware που θα βάλει εκείνον τον κ@@@μετασχηματιστή ενσωματομένο στο κουτί και όχι στο καλώδιο. 40 πολύμπριζα για να μπούνε 3 μετασχτηματιστές....


Την καλύτερη λύση δίνουν κάποιες εταιρείες που έχουν το μετασχηματιστή στο καλώδιο, όχι όμως στο τέρμα του πάνω στην πρίζα, αλλά λίγο πριν από αυτό. Με τον τρόπο αυτό και ο μετασχηματιστής μπορεί να αλλάξει εύκολα αν καεί και η τελική πρίζα είναι λεπτή.

----------


## tkonto

> ..........................................................
> Υ.Γ. Είμαι και εγώ στην ίδια μοίρα με τον dream... είμαι στο κέντρο της Κ. Κηφισιάς και μας έχουν ξεχάσει όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί...


Τώρα μην με προκαλείται να πω το story για το πως ( :Whip: ) πήγαν οπτικές ίνες και ONUs στην Κ. Κηφισιά πριν από 6 χρόνια που μόνο ο ΟΤΕ υπήρχε !!!! Εαν δεν ήταν κάποιοι άνθρωποι ( :Respekt: ) , ακόμη από πλημηρησμένα φρεάτια θα είχε τηλέφωνα (και μόνο) η Κ. Κηφησιά.  :Scared: 

Μιλάμε για μάχες στα χαρακώματα!  :Ork:  

Οπότε φίλε akrato και λίγα λες....
Μόνο που τότε ήταν μία η εταιρεία και μπορούσες να πιέσεις εκεί που πόναγε για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου (και έτσι να ωφεληθούν και οι άλλοι στην περιοχή). Τώρα που είναι πολλές οι εταιρείες telco, ο καθένας κάνει τη δουλειά του με όποιον πάροχο μπορεί και ωφελείτε μόνο ο ίδιος. Ξέρεις πόσες κεραίες με μικροκυματικά links προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας έχει η K. Κηφησιά; Πάνω από 100.

----------


## akrato

> Τώρα που είναι πολλές οι εταιρείες telco, ο καθένας κάνει τη δουλειά του με όποιον πάροχο μπορεί και ωφελείτε μόνο ο ίδιος. Ξέρεις πόσες κεραίες με μικροκυματικά links προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας έχει η K. Κηφησιά; Πάνω από 100.


Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω το αντικείμενο, μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις λίγο;

----------


## aMUSiC

Off Topic


		Η Κηφισιά είναι μεγάλη πίκρα όσον αφορά τους εναλλακτικούς. Θυμάμαι ότι το περασμένο καλοκαίρι μου είχε ανοίξει την όρεξη η Tellas, όταν από το CR τους κάποιος εμπιστευτικά μου είχε πει ότι ετοιμαζόταν η Tellas να δώσει 4Mbit, και ότι η Κηφισιά θα καλυπτότανε από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυό της μέχρι τις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2006. Ευτυχώς που η ανάγκη μου για συνεχές και αδιάλλειπτο Internet με έκανε να περιμένω πρώτα επίσημη κάλυψη πριν προβώ σε οποιαδήποτε άιτηση. Δεν έκανε όμως το ίδιο και ένας Κηφισιώτης φίλος μου ο οποίος έκανε την αίτηση με το που βγήκε το Zisto και τον βάλανε στο "προσωρινό shared-llu 1mbit πρόγραμμα.. όπου βέβαια τα 4 Mbit θα ερχόντουσαν από 10ήμερο σε 10ήμερο. Σήμερα, 15 δεκαήμερα μετά (περίπου 5 μήνες), τα 4 Mbit του ακόμα έρχονται.. Με αυτή την "ιστορία" θέλω να πω ότι για έναν κάτοικο της Κηφισιάς, η ON είναι μονόδρομος αν χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, και αν επίσης έχεις βαρεθεί να πληρώνεις 60 ευρώ το μήνα για να έχεις 1Mbit/256..
	


Τώρα όσον αφορά τα πραγματικά οικτρά πράγματα που συμβαίνουν με την πολιτική της On για τον ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ router της (κλειστό για τον χρήστη, ανοιχτό για όλους τους άλλους), μιας και δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ξοδέψω περισσότερα χρήματα ούτε για άλλο router, ούτε για linuxόκουτο να το κάνω bridge, ούτε για ψυχοφάρμακα, η λύση (πέραν από αλλαγή πολιτικής της On) για μένα είναι το hackεμα του router. Είτε με εύρεση backdoor passwords από το Internet, είτε με social engineering στο customer support της ίδιας της Pirelli, είτε με eprom reader, είτε με πείραγμα του bios file, είτε με voodoo, είτε με τσεκούρι.. κάπως θα το κάνω.

Υπομονή μέχρι αύριο λοιπόν που θα έρθει ο τεχνικός για να ελέγξει/μετρήσει/αναστήσει την θεωρητικά μεν ενεργή, πρακτικά δε νεκρή και αφόρτιστη γραμμή της On στον κατανεμητή μου.

----------


## Jazzer

> Τώρα όσον αφορά τα πραγματικά οικτρά πράγματα που συμβαίνουν με την πολιτική της On για τον ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ router της (κλειστό για τον χρήστη, ανοιχτό για όλους τους άλλους), μιας και δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ξοδέψω περισσότερα χρήματα ούτε για άλλο router, ούτε για linuxόκουτο να το κάνω bridge, ούτε για ψυχοφάρμακα, η λύση (πέραν από αλλαγή πολιτικής της On) για μένα είναι το hackεμα του router. Είτε με εύρεση backdoor passwords από το Internet, είτε με social engineering στο customer support της ίδιας της Pirelli, είτε με eprom reader, είτε με πείραγμα του bios file, είτε με voodoo, είτε με τσεκούρι.. κάπως θα το κάνω.
> 
> Υπομονή μέχρι αύριο λοιπόν που θα έρθει ο τεχνικός για να ελέγξει/μετρήσει/αναστήσει την θεωρητικά μεν ενεργή, πρακτικά δε νεκρή και αφόρτιστη γραμμή της On στον κατανεμητή μου.


Υπομονή φίλε, έχουμε μπλέξει άγρια, όλα θα πάνε καλά ή θα τα κάνουμε εμείς να πάνε... :Smile:

----------


## aMUSiC

Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει τρόπος πρόσβασης στις 'advanced' παραμέτρους του router από την ίδια την On, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βρεθεί και από τους χρήστες... 

και όταν βρεθεί, θα αξιοποιηθεί κατάλληλα.

Οπως και τότε με την ενοχλητική διαφημιστική μπάρα της X-treme BBS.. ήταν απλά θέμα ημερών για να εξαφανιστεί..

----------


## jded

Ναι αλλά όπως είναι στημένο το δίκτυό τους αυτή τη στιγμή μόλις βρεθούν αυτές οι πληροφορίες αυτόματα όλο το Internet είναι καλεσμένο στα router (και κατ'επέκταση στα PCs) των συνδρομητών της ΟΝ.
Τώρα όλος ο κόσμος είναι ΟΝ!

----------


## gzaro

Παρακολουθώ αυτές τις ημέρες τις συζητήσεις, κυρίως για το θέμα του router, αλλά δεν σας προλαβαίνω με τίποτα...

Κάποιος φίλος έγραψε ότι είναι ανοιχτή η πόρτα 8080 και είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά, αν αυτό ισχύει και στη δική μου περίπτωση. Και αν είναι δυνατόν!!!! Απαντάει το interface του router και περιμένει password. Σε εμάς δεν δίνουν administration, ενώ κάποιος που ξέρει το password, μπορεί να ανοίξει το router από το internet!!

Είμαι 99,9% σίγουρος γι' αυτό. Είχα κάνει login στο router από το lan με on/on και ταυτόχρονα μέσω proxy, χτύπησα τη wan ip μου :8080. Απάντησε ο router ότι κάποιος έχει κάνει ήδη login. Κάνω logout από το lan, ξαναχτυπάω απ' έξω και βγήκε η σελίδα του password (χωρίς user, δεν ξέρω γιατί...). Παρακαλώ όποιος έχει ενεργοποιηθεί να κάνει ένα πείραμα, μήπως κάτι έκανα λάθος....

Αν όντως ισχύει, είναι απαράδεκτοι!!!! Το pirelli θα το πετάξω στα σκουπίδια....

----------


## BaGeR

Ισχύει... δές εδώ..
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=84591&page=7

----------


## Spanos

Μπείτε σε κάνα IRC να γελάσουμε  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Psyx

ιδού:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...77#post1061877

----------


## baltazar1999

Χθες ηρθε επιτελους ο τενικος και μου συνδεσε την γραμμη.

Το τηλεφωνο ειναι τζαμι. Απλα vodafone δεν μπορω να καλεσω ακομα.

Οσο για το internet δεν μου εχουν δωσει ακομα ip.

Παντως το καλο ειναι οτι συγχρονιζεται περιπου στα 9,5+mbps download και 1mb upload.

Συγχρονισε επισης και με το Linksys ADSL2+ Gateway router που εχω οποτε παμε καλα.

Ελπιζω σημερα-αυριο να ειναι οκ και το internet.

Σημειωση: Ρωτησα και τον τεχνικο την αποψη του για το κλειδωμενο router και μου ειπε οτι ειναι λογω NOVA.

----------


## Tem

> Χθες ηρθε επιτελους ο τενικος και μου συνδεσε την γραμμη.
> 
> Το τηλεφωνο ειναι τζαμι. Απλα vodafone δεν μπορω να καλεσω ακομα.
> 
> Οσο για το internet δεν μου εχουν δωσει ακομα ip.
> 
> Παντως το καλο ειναι οτι συγχρονιζεται περιπου στα 9,5+mbps download και 1mb upload.
> 
> Συγχρονισε επισης και με το Linksys ADSL2+ Gateway router που εχω οποτε παμε καλα.
> ...


καλορίζικος και καλή συνέχεια  :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

> Χθες ηρθε επιτελους ο τενικος και μου συνδεσε την γραμμη.
> 
> Το τηλεφωνο ειναι τζαμι. Απλα vodafone δεν μπορω να καλεσω ακομα.
> 
> Οσο για το internet δεν μου εχουν δωσει ακομα ip.
> 
> Παντως το καλο ειναι οτι συγχρονιζεται περιπου στα 9,5+mbps download και 1mb upload.
> 
> Συγχρονισε επισης και με το Linksys ADSL2+ Gateway router που εχω οποτε παμε καλα.
> ...



Καλορίζικη η νέα σου σύνδεση baltazar, θα περιμένουμε τα tests και τις εντυπώσεις σου  :Smile:

----------


## Tem

άντε να δούμε επιτέλους και κανένα ολοκληρωμένο τεστ.

----------


## manicx

Ολοκληρωμένο θεωρείται και το να κάνεις access το router με On/On από το internet cafe της γειτονιάς;

----------


## Bebouar

:Respekt:

----------


## Jazzer

Όλοι μια οικογένεια χρηστών είμαστε ! :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Dimitris73

Τώρα με πήραν από την ΟΝ για να με ρωτήσουν αν έχω πάρει εξοπλισμό και αν έχει έρθει τεχνικός να ελέγξει την γραμμή (πράγματα που μάλλον θα έπρεπε να τα ξέρουν...) Σαν να θέλουν να ψαρέψουν αντιδράσεις μου φάνηκε... Όταν τον ρώτησα πως μπορώ να ασφαλίσω το ασύρματο δίκτυό μου και αν γινετε και μετά από αναμονή για συμβουλές από προϊστάμενό του μου είπε πως γίνετε και μόλις ενεργοποιηθώ μπορώ να πάρω στο τεχνικό τους τμήμα και να μου πουν πως θα το κάνω...

----------


## flasatos

> Ολοκληρωμένο θεωρείται και το να κάνεις access το router με On/On από το internet cafe της γειτονιάς;


πολύ καλό :Clap:  
Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω ...

----------


## IrmaRules

> Τώρα με πήραν από την ΟΝ για να με ρωτήσουν αν έχω πάρει εξοπλισμό και αν έχει έρθει τεχνικός να ελέγξει την γραμμή (πράγματα που μάλλον θα έπρεπε να τα ξέρουν...) Σαν να θέλουν να ψαρέψουν αντιδράσεις μου φάνηκε... Όταν τον ρώτησα πως μπορώ να ασφαλίσω το ασύρματο δίκτυό μου και αν γινετε και μετά από αναμονή για συμβουλές από προϊστάμενό του μου είπε πως γίνετε και μόλις ενεργοποιηθώ μπορώ να πάρω στο τεχνικό τους τμήμα και να μου πουν πως θα το κάνω...


Κι εμένα με πήραν πριν από λίγο. Αύριο πρέπει να είμαι ΟΝ. Άντε να δούμε....

----------


## Jazzer

> Κι εμένα με πήραν πριν από λίγο. Αύριο πρέπει να είμαι ΟΝ. Άντε να δούμε....


Άντε με το καλό ! Θα αναμένουμε και τα εξαντλητικά σας tests !  :Smile:

----------


## mpregos

Μολις έγινα ΟΝ............
downl: 11892
Upload:1039
Tracert sto www.forthnet.gr:

 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
 2     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.1.131
 3     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.42
 4     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  91.132.2.57
 5    58 ms    59 ms    53 ms  64.209.100.45
 6    68 ms    67 ms    67 ms  fra7-global-crossing-1-us.fra.seabone.net [195.2
.211.41]
 7    71 ms    73 ms    71 ms  lon7-lon2-racc1.lon.seabone.net [195.22.209.101]

 8   149 ms   152 ms   151 ms  customer-side-forthnet-2-gr-lon7.lon.seabone.net
[195.22.209.54]
 9   151 ms   150 ms   152 ms  194.219.227.101
10   153 ms   157 ms   152 ms  194.219.227.206
11   151 ms   153 ms   150 ms  www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]

δεν έχω δει ακόμα 700 και τετοια.κατεβάζω μαι διοανομή απο το ntua 300 μαχ,συνηθως 200 πάντως.
τη συνέδεσα με το αποκωδικοποιητη αλλά τζιφος......δεν ξέρω γιατί ,όποιος έχει μια λύση ασ την πει για την τηλεοραση.
Περισσότερα τεχνικά αργοτερα.συγχωρεστε με αλλα έχω μιση ώρα που την έβαλα....

----------


## RyDeR

> Μολις έγινα ΟΝ............
> 
> δεν έχω δει ακόμα 700 και τετοια.κατεβάζω μαι διοανομή απο το ntua 300 μαχ,συνηθως 200 πάντως.
> τη συνέδεσα με το αποκωδικοποιητη αλλά τζιφος......δεν ξέρω γιατί ,όποιος έχει μια λύση ασ την πει για την τηλεοραση.
> Περισσότερα τεχνικά αργοτερα.συγχωρεστε με αλλα έχω μιση ώρα που την έβαλα....


Με 'γεια.  :One thumb up:  

Download manager έβαλες για να κατεβάσεις αρχεία; Είναι must με τέτοια γραμμή. :Wink:

----------


## jded

Αν δε θες να έχεις καλεσμένους στο router σου κρύψε την IP σου και έχε το νου σου.

----------


## aMUSiC

Και η περιπέτεια συνεχίζεται...  2 με 5 το ραντεβού για τεχνικό..  6 και ήρθε... τουλάχιστον όμως ειδοποίησε ότι θα αργήσει..

Τώρα.. ανακαλύψαμε ότι ο λόγος που έβλεπα νεκρή τη γραμμή ήταν το πριζάκι του RJ..  (pwnd).. αλλά ανακαλύψαμε και άλλα χειρότερα στη πορεία... η γραμμή έχει πηνίο και είναι τίγκα στο θόρυβο. Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί.. με πολύ θόρυβο βέβαια.. και εννοείται ότι DSL δεν συγχρονίζει με καμία κυβέρνηση... ούτε στα 28kbps =/

Θα δηλωθεί βλάβη στον OTE.. και βλέπουμε πάλι μετά από 2 βδομάδες (που θα χρειαστεί για να το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ από ότι μου λέει ο τεχνικός)..

----------


## nnn

> Μολις έγινα ΟΝ............
> downl: 11892
> Upload:1039
> Tracert sto www.forthnet.gr:
> 
>  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
>  2     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.1.131
>  3     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.42
>  4     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  91.132.2.57
> ...


Καλορίζικος,
όποτε μπορέσεις και για να ελέγξουμε κάποια πράγματα πήγαινε στο https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 και κάνε έλεγχο στην επιλογή All service ports,για να δούμε τελικά τι αφήνει ανοικτό το router τους.
Αυτό θα ελέγξει τις πόρτες από 0-1056 και θα σου βγάλει αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## alexisazen

Πειράζει που απαντάω εγώ?

0-1056 Closed

Επίσης

*Spoiler:*





Solicited TCP Packets: RECEIVED (FAILED) — As detailed in the port report below, one or more of your system's ports actively responded to our deliberate attempts to establish a connection. It is generally possible to increase your system's security by hiding it from the probes of potentially hostile hackers. Please see the details presented by the specific port links below, as well as the various resources on this site, and in our extremely helpful and active user community.



Unsolicited Packets: PASSED — No Internet packets of any sort were received from your system as a side-effect of our attempts to elicit some response from any of the ports listed above. Some questionable personal security systems expose their users by attempting to "counter-probe the prober", thus revealing themselves. But your system remained wisely silent. (Except for the fact that not all of its ports are completely stealthed as shown below.)



Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED) — Your system REPLIED to our Ping (ICMP Echo) requests, making it visible on the Internet. Most personal firewalls can be configured to block, drop, and ignore such ping requests in order to better hide systems from hackers. This is highly recommended since "Ping" is among the oldest and most common methods used to locate systems prior to further exploitation.

----------


## mpregos

> Καλορίζικος,
> όποτε μπορέσεις και για να ελέγξουμε κάποια πράγματα πήγαινε στο https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 και κάνε έλεγχο στην επιλογή All service ports,για να δούμε τελικά τι αφήνει ανοικτό το router τους.
> Αυτό θα ελέγξει τις πόρτες από 0-1056 και θα σου βγάλει αποτέλεσμα.


και παο μενα το αποτελεσμα ηταν:

GRC Port Authority Report created on UTC: 2007-03-21 at 18:10:33

Results from scan of ports: 0-1055

    0 Ports Open
 1056 Ports Closed
    0 Ports Stealth
---------------------
 1056 Ports Tested

ALL PORTS tested were found to be: CLOSED.

TruStealth: FAILED - NOT all tested ports were STEALTH,
                   - NO unsolicited packets were received,
                   - A PING REPLY (ICMP Echo) WAS RECEIVED.
μπήκα και στο dc++  αλλά τιποτα,δεν μπορω να κατεβάσω.......
σκέφτομαι τι να τα κάνω 10 αν δεν μπορώ να μπω σε χαμπακια και torrent????????
(εχει χιλιοειπωθει και εχει προκαλεσει ξεσηκωμο το ξερω ....ήθελα να το πω!!!!)

----------


## nnn

Άρα απαντάει σε pings αλλά έχει κλειστές τις βασικές πόρτες,δεν είναι τελείως ξέφραγγο αμπέλι.

----------


## Jazzer

Καλορίζικος και από μένα φίλε mpregos.  :Smile:  
Εύχομαι με την κινητοποίηση / καταγγελία μας να έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## apostolisp

παίδες καλησπέρα και απο μένα. επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος με το portforwarding ti πρέπει να κάνω για να παίζω σε online gaming? ασχολούμαι με το america's army και η πόρτα πυ χρησιμοποιεί είναι η 1716. επίσης επειδή χρησιμοποιώ και teamspeak για το παιχνίδι πρέπει να ανοίξω και άλλη πορτα? ρωτάω προκαταβολικά γιατίεδω στο Ίλιον δεν έχουμε ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα. απλά ρωτάω γιατί αν είναι έτσι να την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια. περιμένω απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## princess

Αχ, αυτο το ΙλιΟΝ....

----------


## gzaro

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλού, αλλά τώρα δεν απαντάει ο router στην 8080 από το wan. Αυτό το καταλάβανε. Πάλι καλά, γιατί αλλιώς θα τους έκοβαν τον κ@λο...

----------


## dim_gal

παιδες και εγω ειμαι on απο χθες και λειτυργουν ολα μια χαρα και το internet και η tv και το τηλ.το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να κατεβασω απο το dc++.Μονο σαν passive μπορω.Εως τωρα αυτα.Το θεμα ειναι τι θα γινει με τις πορτες. :Lock:

----------


## dream-maniac

> παιδες και εγω ειμαι on απο χθες και λειτυργουν ολα μια χαρα και το internet και η tv και το τηλ.το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να κατεβασω απο το dc++.Μονο σαν passive μπορω.Εως τωρα αυτα.Το θεμα ειναι τι θα γινει με τις πορτες.


Γιατι δεν παιρνεις τηλεφωνο να πεις να σου ανοιξουν πορτες?
το ον ρεψ εχει ολα τα καναλια?

----------


## dim_gal

ολα τα ελληνικα εχει το on rec.Τωρα οσο για τις πορτες θα κανω αυτο που λες αν και δεν ξερω αν γινεται.Τελος παντον θα δειξει :Thinking:

----------


## mpregos

να το πω μετα απο ενα απογευμα δοκιμης,η μαλλόν δειτε την εικονα.....




Τι να το κανω όμως!!!!!!!αμα δεν ανοιξουν οι πόρτες.......θα κατεβάσω οτι διανομή υπάρχει στο distrowatch :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## dream-maniac

> ολα τα ελληνικα εχει το on rec.Τωρα οσο για τις πορτες θα κανω αυτο που λες αν και δεν ξερω αν γινεται.Τελος παντον θα δειξει


καντο φιλε να δουμε!!! :Smile:  
ετσι μου ερχεται να το παιξω ενεργοποιηημενος και να παρω τηλεφωνο τωρα κιολας να μου ανοιξουν port.

----------


## Avesael

So...Από σήμερα το πρωί είμαι ΟΝ.Τα πάντα λειτουργούν καλά με μόνο πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο όπου δε με καλούν κάποιοι εναλλακτικοί (Lanet - Q σταθερή) αλλά θα λυθεί πιθανότατα αύριο μεθαύριο. Καλώ τους πάντες και με καλούν ΟΤΕ-VODA-TIM-COSMOTE κ.α. Τώρα όσο αφορά το internet, οι ταχύτητες είναι αξιόλογες με τον router να συγχρονίζει στα 15227 Kbps download και upload 1119 Kbps. Η Cable παίζει πολυ καλά και με full downloading συγχρόνως και με τηλεφωνική κλήση σε εξέλιξη. Και όλα αυτά σε 11 εργάσιμες μετά την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας στην περιοχή μου.

Keep Walking ON...Keep Walking and Well Done fellas της ΟΝ. Επιτέλους Ποτέ πια Π-Ο.Τ.Ε. !!! :Worthy:

----------


## dream-maniac

με πορτες εκανες τιποτα?

----------


## Avesael

Μου ειπαν οτι αν θέλω να ανοίξω κάποια συγκεκριμένη τους καλω και το κάνουν επιτοπου. Διαφορετικά αγοράζω ενα αλλο router αλλα εχω την απόλυτη ευθύνη για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα μου τύχει. Και κάτι ενδιαφερον....ΑΙΧ σύντομα, σε κάνα μήνα.

----------


## IrmaRules

Παιδιά δεν έχω τόση αγωνία για την σύνδεση μου (αύριο) με ΟΝ αλλά για τον ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ λογαριασμό του πΟΤΕ! 
Τι λέτε, μαζευόμαστε όλοι να πάμε να κάψουμε τους λογαριασμούς μπροστά στο κτήριο στο Μαρούσι; Εκεί που όλοι αναρωτιούνται γιατί πωλήται;
Άντε από αύριο ποτέ ξανά πΟΤΕ. (βέβαια μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε μεγάλη κουβέντα μην λες)
Εγώ πάντως από σήμερα έβαλα στο ντουλάπι το Netmod και περιμένω να ανάψουν τα φωτάκια

----------


## dream_GR

GRC Port Authority Report created on UTC: 2007-03-21 at 21:31:53

Results from scan of ports: 0-1055

    0 Ports Open
    0 Ports Closed
 1056 Ports Stealth
---------------------
 1056 Ports Tested

ALL PORTS tested were found to be: STEALTH.

TruStealth: PASSED - ALL tested ports were STEALTH,
                   - NO unsolicited packets were received,
                   - NO Ping reply (ICMP Echo) was received.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Αποτελέσματα με το LINKSYS

και εδώ τα αποτελέσματα απο το PIRELLI

GRC Port Authority Report created on UTC: 2007-03-21 at 22:07:52

Results from scan of ports: 0-1055

    0 Ports Open
 1056 Ports Closed
    0 Ports Stealth
---------------------
 1056 Ports Tested

ALL PORTS tested were found to be: CLOSED.

TruStealth: FAILED - NOT all tested ports were STEALTH,
                   - NO unsolicited packets were received,
                   - A PING REPLY (ICMP Echo) WAS RECEIVED.

----------


## dream-maniac

φιλε dream....με το δικο σου router παιζουν χωρις προβλημα τα τορρεντ και τα p2p?
φανταζομαι αν πεζουν και αυτα θα πεζει και voip

----------


## dream_GR

> φιλε dream....με το δικο σου router παιζουν χωρις προβλημα τα τορρεντ και τα p2p?
> φανταζομαι αν πεζουν και αυτα θα πεζει και voip


ναι μαι χαρά παίζουν μόνο με το εξωσχολικό ρούτερ, με το Pirelli... αστα και κλαφτα Χαράλαμπε!!!

Σήμερα με έχει σκίσει στα disconnects, Κάθε 1-5 λεπτά OFF/.//

Και με το Pirelli και με το Linksys, τι να φταίει? Ο καιρός? Υγρασία και βροχή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ? Να πάω με αερόθερμο να του κάνω ΖΕΣΤΑ!!!

----------


## Tem

> ναι μαι χαρά παίζουν μόνο με το εξωσχολικό ρούτερ, με το Pirelli... αστα και κλαφτα Χαράλαμπε!!!
> 
> Σήμερα με έχει σκίσει στα disconnects, Κάθε 1-5 λεπτά OFF/.//
> 
> Και με το Pirelli και με το Linksys, τι να φταίει? Ο καιρός? Υγρασία και βροχή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ? Να πάω με αερόθερμο να του κάνω ΖΕΣΤΑ!!!


γενικότερα είσαι ικανοποιημένος απο την υπηρεσία της ΟΝ ?

----------


## dream_GR

> γενικότερα είσαι ικανοποιημένος απο την υπηρεσία της ΟΝ ?


σε βλέπω φίλε tem, ότι τους τα χώνεις αρκετά, και σωστά κάνεις αλλώστε, εγώ σε γενικές γραμμές λόγω ότι είμαι Κηφισιά και δεν εχω άλλο νταβατζή απο τον ΟΤε και τα 2mbitια του, δεν εχω και πολλές άλλες επιλογές. 

Πάραυτα, θα έλεγα ότι αν προσπαθήσω να ξεχάσω τον ερασιτεχνισμό τους και τις Μπαγασιές τους, και το ότι μαθάινουν κάθε μέρα, πάνω στο κασίδι μας και αντί να μας πληρώνουν τους πληρώνουμε κιόλας, ειμαι ευχαριστημένος γιατί απέκτησα με μόνο 35 Ευρώ τον μήνα 6άρα γραμμή που αμα το παιδέψω ίσως γίνει και 10άρα στο τέλος. 

Με άλλο ρουτερ που αναγκάστηκα και τα έσκασα (οχι χονδρά αλλά πάλι 30 έδω 70 εκεί μαζέυονται) εχω τις υπηρεσίες που με ενδειαφέρουν όποτε τι να πώ? Beggers can't be choosers, όπως λένε οι Εγγλέζοι. 

Αν είχα άλλη δοκιμασμένη ενναλακτική θα εφευγα σίγουρα, καθώς στην ηλικία μου απλά δεν εχω χρόνο για beta testing, αλλά ελα που ΔΕ μπορώ αφού μπρός ΟΤΕ και πίσω ΟΝ?

Φιλικά πάντα προσπαθώ με 3 τεχνικούς της ΟΝ που μιλάμε στο κινητό τους να δούμε απο κοινού τα προβλήματα και να τα λύσουμε. Τους μεταφέρω ότι γράφεται εδω μέσα και σε πληροφορώ τα διαβάζουν ΟΛΑ, και τα λαμβάνουν σοβαρότατα. Λύσεις κοιτάνε να βρούνε, και το καλό είναι ότι αν δείξουμε λίγη υπομονή και δεν είμαστε ΒΟΥΡ να τους φάμε, ίσως αρκετά απο αυτά που ζητάμε να μας τα ανοίξουν αρκετά σύντομα.

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι επι χάρτου και επι 10 υπαλλήλων Beta testers δεν εγιναν τα τεστ που τους εχουμε κάνει εμείς εδω!!! Και μην παραβλέπουμε το γεγονώς ότι στο adslgr.com το επίπεδο γνώσης χρήσης ιντερνετ είναι way above average, οπότε ίσως ξεπερνάμε και το επίπεδο των τεχνικών της ΟΝπολλές φορές. 

Ας είμαστε σκληροί, να διεκδικούμε ότι οφείλουν ή όφειλαν να μας δώσουν, και να ζητάμε συγκαταβατικά να μας δώσουν αυτά τα έξτρα που δεν οφείλουν μέν συμβασιακά, αλλά θα θέλαμε να έχουμε αποτο δίκτυο τους.!!!

----------


## akrato

Πιστεύω ότι λόγω του πανικού που έγινε εδώ + ότι οι απλοί τεχνικοί τα διαβάζουν όλα αυτά = οι "μεγάλοι" που αποφασίζουν θα αναγκαστούν να ακούσουν πρώτα από όλους τους δικούς τους τεχνικούς και να "φέρουν" την κατάσταση εκεί που πρέπει...

Για μένα αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι το εξής:

1. Να δώσουν σε όλο τον κόσμο τις standard ρυθμίσεις μέσω των δικών του μηχανημάτων αρκεί να λύσουν τα προβλήματα ασφάλειας και να δώσουν ξεχωριστά user name και pass στον καθένα. 

2. Να δώσουν σε όποιον θέλει άλλο router τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να μπορεί να βλέπει και τηλεόραση.

3. Να επενδύσουν στο h.264 γιατί με το mpeg-2 θα έχουν πολλά προβλήματα με τον απλό κόσμο (διακοπές λήψεις, κακή εικόνα κλπ)

4. Να έχουν και τις σοβαρές ταινίες στο vod 

5. Να δώσουν και άλλα δορυφορικά κανάλια με υποτιτλισμό (στο απότερο μέλλον έστω...)

6. Να φέρουν HDTV στην Ελλάδα όπως άφηναν να εννοηθεί στις αρχές... εκεί θα σαρώσουν την αγορά... βέβαια όσο υπάρχει mpeg-2 αυτό δεν γίνεται οπότε πάμε στο αίτημα (3). 

Δεν είναι και τα πιο δύσκολα πράγματα στον κόσμο όλα αυτά... 

Ας μην γίνουν NOVA που έχει πατήσει στο ότι δίνει αποκλειστικά τα Ελεύθερα Ιδιωτικά κανάλια σε όσους δεν μπορούν να τα πιάσουν και έχει γίνει το χειρότερο μονοπώλιο στην Ελλάδα...

----------


## xaros

> Πιστεύω ότι λόγω του πανικού που έγινε εδώ + ότι οι απλοί τεχνικοί τα διαβάζουν όλα αυτά = οι "μεγάλοι" που αποφασίζουν θα αναγκαστούν να ακούσουν πρώτα από όλους τους δικούς τους τεχνικούς και να "φέρουν" την κατάσταση εκεί που πρέπει...
> 
> Για μένα αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι το εξής:
> 
> 1. Να δώσουν σε όλο τον κόσμο τις standard ρυθμίσεις μέσω των δικών του μηχανημάτων αρκεί να λύσουν τα προβλήματα ασφάλειας και να δώσουν ξεχωριστά user name και pass στον καθένα. 
> 
> 2. Να δώσουν σε όποιον θέλει άλλο router τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να μπορεί να βλέπει και τηλεόραση.
> 
> 3. Να επενδύσουν στο h.264 γιατί με το mpeg-2 θα έχουν πολλά προβλήματα με τον απλό κόσμο (διακοπές λήψεις, κακή εικόνα κλπ)
> ...


 :Worthy:

----------


## baltazar1999

Ακομα να ενεργοποιηθει το internet σε μενα ρε παιδια απο την Τριτη. Παρ'ολο που αναβει το λαμπακι adsl το online παπαλα. Τους εχω παρει τηλεφωνο 3-4 φορες και μου λενε και καλα οτι ακομα γινονται δοκιμες και οτι καθαριζουν την γραμμη. :Thumb down:  

Υμαρτον. Αν δεν το φτιαξουν και σημερα θα τους παρει ο Edit: [ xx ]

----------


## IrmaRules

> σε βλέπω φίλε tem, ότι τους τα χώνεις αρκετά, και σωστά κάνεις αλλώστε, εγώ σε γενικές γραμμές λόγω ότι είμαι Κηφισιά και δεν εχω άλλο νταβατζή απο τον ΟΤε και τα 2mbitια του, δεν εχω και πολλές άλλες επιλογές. 
> 
> Πάραυτα, θα έλεγα ότι αν προσπαθήσω να ξεχάσω τον ερασιτεχνισμό τους και τις Μπαγασιές τους, και το ότι μαθάινουν κάθε μέρα, πάνω στο κασίδι μας και αντί να μας πληρώνουν τους πληρώνουμε κιόλας, ειμαι ευχαριστημένος γιατί απέκτησα με μόνο 35 Ευρώ τον μήνα 6άρα γραμμή που αμα το παιδέψω ίσως γίνει και 10άρα στο τέλος. 
> 
> Με άλλο ρουτερ που αναγκάστηκα και τα έσκασα (οχι χονδρά αλλά πάλι 30 έδω 70 εκεί μαζέυονται) εχω τις υπηρεσίες που με ενδειαφέρουν όποτε τι να πώ? Beggers can't be choosers, όπως λένε οι Εγγλέζοι. 
> 
> Αν είχα άλλη δοκιμασμένη ενναλακτική θα εφευγα σίγουρα, καθώς στην ηλικία μου απλά δεν εχω χρόνο για beta testing, αλλά ελα που ΔΕ μπορώ αφού μπρός ΟΤΕ και πίσω ΟΝ?
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα προσπαθώ με 3 τεχνικούς της ΟΝ που μιλάμε στο κινητό τους να δούμε απο κοινού τα προβλήματα και να τα λύσουμε. Τους μεταφέρω ότι γράφεται εδω μέσα και σε πληροφορώ τα διαβάζουν ΟΛΑ, και τα λαμβάνουν σοβαρότατα. Λύσεις κοιτάνε να βρούνε, και το καλό είναι ότι αν δείξουμε λίγη υπομονή και δεν είμαστε ΒΟΥΡ να τους φάμε, ίσως αρκετά απο αυτά που ζητάμε να μας τα ανοίξουν αρκετά σύντομα.
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Χρειάζονται λίγο χρόνο. Δέχομαι και το γεγονός ότι για το πρώτο διάστημα μπορεί να έχουν κλειδώσει τα πάντα. Αυτό που δεν δέχομαι από κανέναν είναι να μην ενημερώνομαι.
Τουλάχιστον από την ΟΝ μέχρι στιγμής έχω ενημέρωσει.
Σε λίγες ώρες λογικά θα είμαι ΟΝ. Είμαι τώρα και στο γραφείο και έχω γεννήσει μέχρι στιγμής 3δυμα. Με βλέπω πολύτεκνο μέχρι το απόγευμα.....  :Smile:

----------


## gpapvt

παιδια αλλος ενας ΟΝ απο τη Τριτη!!!
Αλλα για την ωρα μονο τηλεφωνια....
Γιατι οι πανεξυπνοι της ΟΝ παροτι τους ειχα εγω ενημερωσει απο τις αρχες του μηνα (ακουσον ακουσον) οτι θα με ενεργοποιουσαν προχθες (επισκεψη τεχνικου για ενεργοποιηση απο την συνεργαζομενη εταιρεια) ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΙ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Περιοχη Περιστερι. 
ps: η τηλεφωνια παντως μια χαρα απο την πρωτη μερα (εκτος για την ωρα απο λιγο θορυβο)

----------


## Νικαετός

Γκρρρ, τα νεύρα μου. Θα ενεργοποιηθεί ΟΛΗ η Ελλάδα πρώτα και εγώ ακόμα θα ψάχνω τη γραμμή gmt...

----------


## jded

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Χρειάζονται λίγο χρόνο. Δέχομαι και το γεγονός ότι για το πρώτο διάστημα μπορεί να έχουν κλειδώσει τα πάντα. Αυτό που δεν δέχομαι από κανέναν είναι να μην ενημερώνομαι.
> Τουλάχιστον από την ΟΝ μέχρι στιγμής έχω ενημέρωσει.


Συγνώμη αλλά ενημέρωση δεν υπήρχε μέχρι που ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι πρώτοι και το είπαν εδώ μέσα. Αφού αντέδρασαν ένα κάρο άνθρωποι πλέον το λένε...

Και χρόνο χρειάζονται σαν νέα εταιρία. Αλλά τα λάθη με την ασφάλεια ήταν χοντρά και απαράδεκτα για έναν Internet Provider. Δε δικαιολογούνται με τίποτα. Σε άλλους τομείς χρειάζονται σίγουρα χρόνο. Άλλα προς Θεού όχι στην ασφάλεια... 

Αν δεν είχε γίνει το σούσουρο εδώ μέσα ακόμα οι χρήστες θα ήταν ανοιχτοί με κοινό password σε όποιον είχε όρεξη να παίξει με το router τους. Και λέω ακόμα μιας και διάβασα κάπου ότι πλέον δεν είναι ανοιχτό το web interface του router στον οποιονδήποτε απ'έξω.

Όπως είπα και σε ένα άλλο thread. Βασικές αρχές. ΑΒΓ...

----------


## manicx

> σε βλέπω φίλε tem, ότι τους τα χώνεις αρκετά, και σωστά κάνεις αλλώστε, εγώ σε γενικές γραμμές λόγω ότι είμαι Κηφισιά και δεν εχω άλλο νταβατζή απο τον ΟΤε και τα 2mbitια του, δεν εχω και πολλές άλλες επιλογές. 
> 
> Πάραυτα, θα έλεγα ότι αν προσπαθήσω να ξεχάσω τον ερασιτεχνισμό τους και τις Μπαγασιές τους, και το ότι μαθάινουν κάθε μέρα, πάνω στο κασίδι μας και αντί να μας πληρώνουν τους πληρώνουμε κιόλας, ειμαι ευχαριστημένος γιατί απέκτησα με μόνο 35 Ευρώ τον μήνα 6άρα γραμμή που αμα το παιδέψω ίσως γίνει και 10άρα στο τέλος. 
> 
> Με άλλο ρουτερ που αναγκάστηκα και τα έσκασα (οχι χονδρά αλλά πάλι 30 έδω 70 εκεί μαζέυονται) εχω τις υπηρεσίες που με ενδειαφέρουν όποτε τι να πώ? Beggers can't be choosers, όπως λένε οι Εγγλέζοι. 
> 
> Αν είχα άλλη δοκιμασμένη ενναλακτική θα εφευγα σίγουρα, καθώς στην ηλικία μου απλά δεν εχω χρόνο για beta testing, αλλά ελα που ΔΕ μπορώ αφού μπρός ΟΤΕ και πίσω ΟΝ?
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα προσπαθώ με 3 τεχνικούς της ΟΝ που μιλάμε στο κινητό τους να δούμε απο κοινού τα προβλήματα και να τα λύσουμε. Τους μεταφέρω ότι γράφεται εδω μέσα και σε πληροφορώ τα διαβάζουν ΟΛΑ, και τα λαμβάνουν σοβαρότατα. Λύσεις κοιτάνε να βρούνε, και το καλό είναι ότι αν δείξουμε λίγη υπομονή και δεν είμαστε ΒΟΥΡ να τους φάμε, ίσως αρκετά απο αυτά που ζητάμε να μας τα ανοίξουν αρκετά σύντομα.
> ...



Το δικό μου το πρόβλημα δεν είναι με την υπηρεσία καθ'αυτού της ΟΝ. Το πρρόβημα που έχω είναι με την πολιτική τους. Πολιτική του

α) Βιάζομαι να δώσω ένα προϊόν σε ημιτελή μορφή γεμίζοντας την Αττική με αφίσες του τύπου 'η τάδε περιοχή είναι ΟΝ'

β) Δίνω ένα προϊόν αγνοώντας παντελώς τις ανάγκες ΟΛΩΝ των χρηστών. 

γ) Κάνω συμφωνίες με συνδρομητική πλατφόρμα αφ'ότου έχει ξεκινήσει η διάθεση του προϊόντος και οι αιτήσεις συνδρομών. Είναι πιθανό ότι η ΝΟVA τίναξε το θέμα με τις πόρτες στον αέρα.

δ) Κρατάμε άκρα σιωπή για το παραπάνω

ε) Δίνουμε τον εξοπλισμό και η ενεργοποίηση ΔΕΝ γίνεται άμεσα δίνοντας την εντύπωση ότι αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι να τσεπώσουμε τα 65. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα 65 είναι για τέλος ενεργοποίησης και όχι για τέλος ενεργοποίησης σε ένα μήνα.

ζ) Δίνουμε επιλογή για ενεργοποίηση σε ανενεργό βρόγχο κρύβοντας την από τους πελάτες κατά την συμπλήρωση της αίτησης. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Δεν έχει γίνει συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για να παίξει σωστά η επιλογή αυτή. Όσοι επέλεξαν αυτό, να ξέρουν ότι η αίτηση τους θα ενεργοποιηθεί τελευταία από όλους. Και το ξέρω γιατί είμαι παθών.

Υπάρχουν και άλλα, αλλά καμιά φορά, καλό είναι να λέμε τα λίγα και σημαντικά. Αν πάω στο τεχνικό θέμα, θα μπορούσα να σου γράψω άλλα τόσα. Όπως του ότι εσύ αγόρασες ένα νέο router. Αλλά την ίδια στιγμή δεν έχεις χρόνο για παραπάνω όπως έγραψες. Σκέψου λοιπόν κάποιον που έχει χρόνο παραπάνω αλλά δεν έχει λεφτά για πέταμα σε hardware.

----------


## Avesael

> Το δικό μου το πρόβλημα δεν είναι με την υπηρεσία καθ'αυτού της ΟΝ. Το πρρόβημα που έχω είναι με την πολιτική τους. Πολιτική του
> 
> α) Βιάζομαι να δώσω ένα προϊόν σε ημιτελή μορφή γεμίζοντας την Αττική με αφίσες του τύπου 'η τάδε περιοχή είναι ΟΝ'
> 
> β) Δίνω ένα προϊόν αγνοώντας παντελώς τις ανάγκες ΟΛΩΝ των χρηστών. 
> 
> γ) Κάνω συμφωνίες με συνδρομητική πλατφόρμα αφ'ότου έχει ξεκινήσει η διάθεση του προϊόντος και οι αιτήσεις συνδρομών. Είναι πιθανό ότι η ΝΟVA τίναξε το θέμα με τις πόρτες στον αέρα.
> 
> δ) Κρατάμε άκρα σιωπή για το παραπάνω
> ...


Φίλε manicx

α) Συμφωνώ
β) Συμφωνώ εν μέρει
γ) Πολύ πιθανό και άκρως ύποπτο...
δ) Αναμενόμενο...
ε) Σωστό, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι δεν ισχύει γενικά αυτό στην αγορά (Αθάνατη Ελλάς)
*ζ) Διαφωνώ κάθετα φίλε μου.* Κι εγώ το ίδιο πράγμα έκανα αλλά σε πού λιγότερο από τις 20 εργάσιμες είμαι ΟΝ για τα καλα. 

Το καλύτερο που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι υπομονή και να δείξουμε κατανόηση και τα καλύτερα έρχονται. ΜΗ ξεχνάμε όλοι τι έχουμε τραβήξει από ΟΤΕ και τι πόλεμο έχει κάνει και κάνει ο ΟΤΕ σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Tem

> Το δικό μου το πρόβλημα δεν είναι με την υπηρεσία καθ'αυτού της ΟΝ. Το πρρόβημα που έχω είναι με την πολιτική τους. Πολιτική του
> 
> α) Βιάζομαι να δώσω ένα προϊόν σε ημιτελή μορφή γεμίζοντας την Αττική με αφίσες του τύπου 'η τάδε περιοχή είναι ΟΝ'
> 
> ............................


H υπηρεσία ήταν και εξακολουθεί μάλλον ακόμα να είναι ημιτελής. Οι αφίσες είναι πλέον ελάχιστες ή έχουν καλυφθεί από άλλες.  Στην  περιοχή  των  Ιλισίων  δεν υπάρχει  πια  στις  στάσεις σχετική αφίσα με  το  σλόγκαν  _Τα  Ιλίσια  είναι  Οn _ , και αυτό είναι θετικό αφού ούτως ή άλλως τα Ιλίσια δεν είναι Οn :Wink:  Ευτυχώς πήραν άλλες αφίσες την θέση των αφισών παραπληροφόρησης.

----------


## Sebu

> H υπηρεσία ήταν και εξακολουθεί μάλλον ακόμα να είναι ημιτελής. Οι αφίσες είναι πλέον ελάχιστες ή έχουν καλυφθεί από άλλες.  Στην  περιοχή  των  Ιλισίων  δεν υπάρχει  πια  στις  στάσεις σχετική αφίσα με  το  σλόγκαν  _Τα  Ιλίσια  είναι  Οn _ , και αυτό είναι θετικό αφού ούτως ή άλλως τα Ιλίσια δεν είναι Οn Ευτυχώς πήραν άλλες αφίσες την θέση των αφισών παραπληροφόρησης.


Απλα εληξε ο χρονος διαφημιστικης προβολης και εκριναν σκοπιμο να μην τον ανανεωσουν αφου ετσι και αλλιως η διαφημιση δεν ισχυει  :Whistle:   για τους περισσοτερους στις εν λογω περιοχες.

----------


## Νικαετός

Θα παρακαλούσα να αφήνουμε τους ενεργοποιημένους χρήστες να κάνουν τα σχόλια σε αυτό το νήμα τουλάχιστον, από εδώ και πέρα.  :Wink:  

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Θα παρακαλούσα να αφήνουμε τους ενεργοποιημένους χρήστες να κάνουν τα σχόλια σε αυτό το νήμα τουλάχιστον, από εδώ και πέρα.  
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Nα μη σχολιάζουμε τα σχόλια δηλαδή;  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## mpregos

Μετά από 8 ώρες  test (.....download δλδ!!!!!)τα συνπεράσματα είναι τα εξής:
browsing.....εξαιρετικα γρήγορο
απο ftp.ntua.gr          ->διανομή slackware 11 ->3 cd σε μισή ώρα (350 έκαστος σταθερά)
rapidshare                 -> εώς 250 (συνήθως καμμια 100)
dc++ (passive μονο)   -> συνήθως 10 - 15 (αλλά και 4.....αλλά και 100!!!!!)
torrent                     ->? (παιδια δεν πάλεψα με τορρεντ....σήμερα θα το κάνω!!!)

ή σύνδεση με τον αποκωδικοποιητη δεν μου παίζει ,δεν ξέρω γιατί !!!!!!!
ελπίζω σήμερα να μπόρω να δώ τηλεόραση ΟN!!!!!!!

Υσ.Καλή πρώτη εντύπωσει αλλά αν δεν φτιαχτεί το forwarding .....τι να το κανω το lockαρισμα του router  στα 11500 ???????
να διαβάζω adslgr?????Μόνο?????

----------


## manicx

> *ζ) Διαφωνώ κάθετα φίλε μου.* Κι εγώ το ίδιο πράγμα έκανα αλλά σε πού λιγότερο από τις 20 εργάσιμες είμαι ΟΝ για τα καλα.


Πριν διαφωνήσεις, μήπως θα πρέπει να ξέρεις πότε έκανα εγώ την αίτηση και το κατά πόσο μπορούσε να γίνει ενεργοποίηση τότε; Αν συμφωνείς με το α) τότε θα πρέπει μάλλον να συμφωνήσεις και με αυτό. Το αν και κατα πόσο στην συνέχεια διευθετύθηκε το πρόβλημα ειναι κατόπην εορτής. Η δική μου η αίτηση είχε φτάσει στις 25 εργάσιμες ημέρες 'κολλημένη' δήθεν στον ΟΤΕ για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι το σύστημα με ενεργοποίηση σε ανενεργό τοπικό βρόγχο δεν είχε διευθετηθεί μεταξύ ΟΝ και ΟΤΕ με αποτέλεσμα η αίτηση μου να είναι τραμπάλα μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και ΟΝ. 

Και δεν ξέρω καταρχήν αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. Γιατί μόνο 5-10 μέρες θέλει να διακόψεις την προηγούμενη ενεργή adsl σου από τον πάροχο και τον ΟΤΕ. Εσύ είχες ενεργή ADSL;

----------


## mfirim

Γεια σας παίδες,

μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ. Το router συγχρονίζει στα 15 mbps!!! Ταχύτητα browsing τρομερή, βέβαια όλα κλειδωμένα με pirelli! Δοκίμασα να βάλω το απλό και πενιχρό NETGEAR DG6312 και δουλεύει μια χαρά, δηλαδή άνοιξα στο configuration την πόρτα του utorrent και πάει σφαίρα. Το τηλέφωνο καλό (αν και ακούω κάτι τύπισσες να μιλάνε στο backround). Την τηλεόραση δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να τη δοκιμάσω, δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει κιόλας!

Περιοχή: Χολαργός
Αίτηση: 29/1
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού: 08/03
Τεχνικός + Ενεργοποίηση: 22/03

Πάλι καλά!

----------


## Jazzer

Καλορίζικη η νέα σου σύνδεση mfirim. :Smile:  Άντε και στα δικά μας. :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Γεια σας παίδες,
> 
> μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ.


Με γειές  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 





> (αν και ακούω κάτι τύπισσες να μιλάνε στο backround)


Αυτά ο ΟΤΕ τα σταμάτησε πριν 20 χρόνια  :Razz: 

Δεν παίρνεις κάνα τηλ να τους το πεις να το διορθώσουν  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε άλλη μια εντύπωση : 

Όσοι παρακολουθείτε το νήμα αυτό, γνωρίζετε μέσες-άκρες το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με την "ενεργοποιημένη" γραμμή μου της ΟΝ. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση και τελικά με βάζει σε σκέψεις σοβαρές πλέον σχετικά με την διακοπή, είναι το εξής: 

Από την περασμένη Πέμπτη (15/3), που έλαβα το τηλέφωνο από το αρμόδιο τμήμα της ΟΝ, για να μου πουν πως ενεργοποιήθηκα, έχω ενημερώσει για το πρόβλημα της μη ύπαρξης γραμμής της ΟΝ στο ακίνητο...αφού με διαβεβαίωσαν πως θα κάνουν ότι μπορούν για να λυθεί το πρόβλημά μου, φτάνουμε στο Σάββατο όπου αφού δεν είχα κάποια ενημέρωση ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και μου ζήτησαν να επαναλάβω την περίπτωσή μου. Την επανέλαβα την "κατέγραψε" ο αρμόδιος και με διαβεβαίωσε (ξανά), πως από Δευτέρα πλέον θα το δουν και θα βρεθεί λύση. 

Φτάνουμε αισίως Τρίτη. Νέο τηλέφωνο, και ΞΑΝΑ καταγραφή του προβλήματος. Σε δύο ώρες είχα τηλέφωνο από τους τεχνικούς, όπου μου ζήτησαν να επαναλάβω το πρόβλημα (!!!!!!!!). Το ξαναλέω ευγενέστατα (μα τι είμαι ο άτιμος LOL), παίρνω ΝΕΑ διαβεβαίωση πως θα με ξανακαλέσουν εκείνοι. (Φυσικά δεν με κάλεσε κανείς) 

Σήμερα 1 εβδομάδα μετά την αναφορά της "βλάβης" - αν θεωρηθεί βλάβη - και χωρίς ακόμα να με έχει καλέσει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ, πέρα από τη φορά που σας είπα, πήρα και πάλι τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται. Μαντέψτε... Ναι, με έβαλαν να ξαναπεριγράψω το πρόβλημα....και μου είπαν πως θα το προωθήσουν. 

Πόσο είναι το όριο της ανθρώπινης υπομονής?? Αυτό δοκιμάζω στον εαυτό μου, αυτές τις ημέρες. (Προς το παρόν έχω ξεπεράσει του γαϊδάρου και προχωράω για νέα ρεκόρ). :Thinking:  

Αυτό όμως που ειλικρινά σκέφτομαι, είναι τι θα γινόταν σε περίπτωση βλάβης π.χ. του τηλεφώνου ή του adsl... :Thinking:

----------


## vskar

> Αυτό όμως που ειλικρινά σκέφτομαι, είναι τι θα γινόταν σε περίπτωση βλάβης π.χ. του τηλεφώνου ή του adsl...


Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι τι θα γίνεται όταν θα ζητάς να σου ανοίξουν την τάδε πόρτα...

Έλα Αλέκο! Πότε είπες πως θες εκείνο το Πορτ Φόργουαρντ????
Πότεεεε????????????
ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ

----------


## notissfak

Σίγουρα είναι μέγα θέμα το να πρέπει να τους τηλεφωνείς κάθε φορά που θες να ανοίξεις μια πόρτα και μέγιστο πισωγύρισμα για μένα μιας θεωρητικά προτώγνωρης τεχνολογίας. Και σίγουρα καταλαβαίνω οτι τα οικονομικά δεν είναι καλά για όλους. Αλλά απο την στιγμή που όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη απο κάποιους οτι κιάλλα royter εκτός απο το pirelli παίζουν κανονικά , γιατί δεν αγοράζετε ενα άλλο να τελειώνει η ιστορία και να μην πρήζεστε με κάθε εναν που ζητάει για πολλοστή φορά απο τον κάθε Νικαετό να του πει το πρόβλημα του!!! Συγχαρητήρια που αντέχεις ακόμα φίλε μου γιατί με κάτι τέτοιες ιστορίες, κοντεύουν να μας τρελάνουν Ο Λ Ο Ι  Α Υ Τ Ο Ι ! ! ! !

----------


## FreakShow

Ρε παιδιά αφού η on τα μασάει γιατί κανείς δεν ασχολείται με τα 20mb της vivodi?Μήπως έχω χάσει επεισόδια?Εχει αλλάξει κάτι?Με 33 ευρώ δε δίνει η vivodi 20mb?

----------


## mfirim

> Σίγουρα είναι μέγα θέμα το να πρέπει να τους τηλεφωνείς κάθε φορά που θες να ανοίξεις μια πόρτα και μέγιστο πισωγύρισμα για μένα μιας θεωρητικά προτώγνωρης τεχνολογίας. Και σίγουρα καταλαβαίνω οτι τα οικονομικά δεν είναι καλά για όλους. Αλλά απο την στιγμή που όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη απο κάποιους οτι κιάλλα royter εκτός απο το pirelli παίζουν κανονικά , γιατί δεν αγοράζετε ενα άλλο να τελειώνει η ιστορία και να μην πρήζεστε με κάθε εναν που ζητάει για πολλοστή φορά απο τον κάθε Νικαετό να του πει το πρόβλημα του!!! Συγχαρητήρια που αντέχεις ακόμα φίλε μου γιατί με κάτι τέτοιες ιστορίες, κοντεύουν να μας τρελάνουν Ο Λ Ο Ι  Α Υ Τ Ο Ι ! ! ! !



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Νομίζω το πιο σωστό είναι στην αρχή να δουλεύουμε με δυο router (οι περισσότεροι έχουμε ήδη ένα...) και να περιμένουμε εξελίξεις στο PIRELLI. Πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξουν, γιατί η πίεση προς την ΟΝ μεγαλώνει.

----------


## dimitris_74

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Νομίζω το πιο σωστό είναι στην αρχή να δουλεύουμε με δυο router (οι περισσότεροι έχουμε ήδη ένα...) και να περιμένουμε εξελίξεις στο PIRELLI. Πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξουν, γιατί η πίεση προς την ΟΝ μεγαλώνει.


μπα το σωστο για μενα ειναι να ξεκινήσετε εναν καταιγισμο τηλεφωνημάτων για άνοιγμα πορτ.

πχ να παρεις τώρα να πεις θελω την 50000 udp
Μετα απο 10 λεπτα την 50.000 tcp
μετα απο λίγο την 50001 κοκ.

μολις τελειωσουν με το ανοιγμα να ξαναπαίρνετε τηλεφωνο για κλείσιμο της πορτας

μεχρι το βράδυ θα εχουν αλλάξει πολιτική η θα εχει παραιτηθεί ολο το Help desk τους   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## No-Name

Γιαυτο θα κάνουν την τεχνική υποστήριξη με χρέωση 9011 να ηρεμήσουν...όπως κάνουν αρκετοί πάροχοι εκεί έξω στον "πολιτισμό" :Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ρε παιδιά αφού η on τα μασάει γιατί κανείς δεν ασχολείται με τα 20mb της vivodi?Μήπως έχω χάσει επεισόδια?Εχει αλλάξει κάτι?Με 33 ευρώ δε δίνει η vivodi 20mb?


Σε 15 συγγενείς και φίλους ?? 

Στην περιοχή μου (Δήμος Αθηναίων) την περιμένω αρκετά χρόνια... :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Jazzer

Από διαφημίσεις καλά τα πάνε και η Vivodi και η ON. Τα mbίτια χωρίς να μας τρελλάνουν πρώτα δεν βλέπω ! :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## mpregos

Για οσους είναι ΟΝ


Έχει κανείς από mail από ΟΝ?
έχει λάβει κανείς κωδικούς και τέτοια?
Και σχετικά με την τηλεόραση,γιάτι οταν είναι συνδεδεμένο το τvbox και με το καλώδιο δικτύου,στην επιλογή για παρακολούθηση της τηλεόρασης ΟΝ μνου λέει η υπηρεσία δεν λειτουργεί????

----------


## aMUSiC

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να γράψω τα παρακάτω σε αυτό το thread.. γιατί περιμένω αφαίρεση του πηνίου από τη γραμμή μου.. dsl γιοκ, τηλεόραση γιοκ, και στο τηλέφωνο θόρυβος σαν να ακούς μηχανή αεροπλάνου. Αρα δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος..

ΛΑΘΟΣ.. είμαι ενεργοποιημένος για τα αρχεία της On. Ετσι έμαθα σήμερα από το CC.. και το πιο όμορφο ακόμα που έμαθα (γιατί με έτρωγε να ρωτήσω) είναι ότι η χρέωση ξεκινάει από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Παρ'ότι λοιπόν από το όλο πακέτο των τριών υπηρεσιών μου παρέχεται μόνο η μία και αυτή κακής ποιότητας, εγώ θα πρέπει να πληρώσω μετά την πάροδο του μήνα από την ενεργοποίηση (πάντα σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου είπανε στην επικοινωνία που είχα με το CC) ολόκληρο το πάγιο + τα τηλεφωνήματα. Και εκεί μου πέσανε τα μαλιά!

Τέλος πάντων, δεσμευτήκανε να με ειδοποιήσουν σχετικά με το αν θα υπάρξει συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση για αυτή την περίπτωση.

Σίγουρα δεν φταίει η On που ο ΟΤΕ μου έφερε γραμμή με πηνίο και θόρυβο.. χωρίς να την ελέγξει για το αν κάνει για την δουλειά που προορίζεται, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω μιλήσει με OTE, και δεν έχω ζητήσει τίποτα από τον ΟΤΕ. Οπότε..

Προβλέπονται χοντρές ιστορίες αν όντως στο λογαριασμό δω τα 35 για περίοδο που ξεκινάει από 15 Μαρτίου...

----------


## Tem

Μήπως αυτό είναι το thread των κατα φαντασία ενεργοποιημένων ?

----------


## Silent Air

> Μήπως αυτό είναι το thread των κατα φαντασία ενεργοποιημένων ?


Αν συνεχιζεις να τους πειραζεις με αυτο τον τροπο βλεπω να σε κηνυγανε στο τελος....  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Αν συνεχιζεις να τους πειραζεις με αυτο τον τροπο βλεπω να σε κηνυγανε στο τελος....


36 σελίδες έχουν γραφτεί  στο θέμα αυτό και αν εξαιρέσεις ορισμένες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις δεν βλέπουμε και κάτι ουσιαστικό. Ολο τους πήρα τηλέφωνο , με πήραν τηλέφωνο απο την ΟΝ και κάτι τέτοια διαβάζουμε.

----------


## faithl3ss

Off Topic


		και να σκεφτειτε οτι εγω ακομα θελω να παω να κανω αιτηση στην ΟΝ την ερχομενη εβδομαδα παρα τα οσα εχω διαβασει τον τελευταιο μηνα...
μηπως ειμαι μαζοχας??? :Laughing:

----------


## Jazzer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		και να σκεφτειτε οτι εγω ακομα θελω να παω να κανω αιτηση στην ΟΝ την ερχομενη εβδομαδα παρα τα οσα εχω διαβασει τον τελευταιο μηνα...
> μηπως ειμαι μαζοχας???


Καλώς ήλθες στο club μας, των τολμηρών και ριψοκίνδυνων betatesters πελατών της ΟΝ !
Btw έχεις γερό στομάχι ?  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## akrato

> 36 σελίδες έχουν γραφτεί  στο θέμα αυτό και αν εξαιρέσεις ορισμένες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις δεν βλέπουμε και κάτι ουσιαστικό. Ολο τους πήρα τηλέφωνο , με πήραν τηλέφωνο απο την ΟΝ και κάτι τέτοια διαβάζουμε.


Ότι και να λέμε (και για όποιον λόγο και να το λέμε...  :Thinking: ) το ζήτημα είναι ότι αρκετοί έχουν ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί και υπάρχουν και τα πρώτα αναλυτικά review...

Μάλιστα ότι έχει ανακαλυφθεί μέχρι τώρα (port forwarding, δικό μας router κλπ) το έχουν ανακαλύψει ενεργοποιημένοι...

Τουλάχιστον αυτό δεν είναι παραμύθι...

----------


## ioannis32

Καλησπέρα,

Όντας ενεργοποιημένος από τις 20-03, είχα σε εκκρεμότητα την τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Μετά από 48 ώρες από την ενεργοποίηση, και με αρκετά τηλέφωνα προς ΟΤΕ και ΟΝ για την καθυστέρηση, έχω πλέον δυνατότητα για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς σταθερά (εκτός από τηλέφωνα που είναι από την περιοχή του αστικού κέντρου μου) και προς Cosmote.

Εξακολουθώ να μην έχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, εξερχόμενα προς ειδικού τύπου και προς κινητά Q, TIM, Voda.

Το beta testing συνεχίζεται.... :Thinking:   Πάντως το internet φυσάει....  :Worthy:

----------


## No-Name

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Όντας ενεργοποιημένος από τις 20-03, είχα σε εκκρεμότητα την τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Μετά από 48 ώρες από την ενεργοποίηση, και με αρκετά τηλέφωνα προς ΟΤΕ και ΟΝ για την καθυστέρηση, έχω πλέον δυνατότητα για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς σταθερά (εκτός από τηλέφωνα που είναι από την περιοχή του αστικού κέντρου μου) και προς Cosmote.
> 
> Εξακολουθώ να μην έχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, εξερχόμενα προς ειδικού τύπου και προς κινητά Q, TIM, Voda.
> 
> Το beta testing συνεχίζεται.... Πάντως το internet φυσάει....


Σε τι τιμές είναι το κατέβασμα?

----------


## harris

> Σε τι τιμές είναι το κατέβασμα?


Για να γελάσουμε κι οι πικραμένοι, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα tracert στο www.google.com να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα;  :Whistle:

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Όντας ενεργοποιημένος από τις 20-03, είχα σε εκκρεμότητα την τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Μετά από 48 ώρες από την ενεργοποίηση, και με αρκετά τηλέφωνα προς ΟΤΕ και ΟΝ για την καθυστέρηση, έχω πλέον δυνατότητα για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς σταθερά (εκτός από τηλέφωνα που είναι από την περιοχή του αστικού κέντρου μου) και προς Cosmote.
> 
> Εξακολουθώ να μην έχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, εξερχόμενα προς ειδικού τύπου και προς κινητά Q, TIM, Voda.
> 
> Το beta testing συνεχίζεται....  Πάντως το internet φυσάει....


Καλορίζικη η νέα σου σύνδεση φίλε ioannis32 :Smile:  
Απ΄ότι βλέπω στο adsl info σου χρησιμοποείς το pirelli. Χρησιμοποiείς κανονικά Limewire, emule κλπ. ή πήρες τηλ. τους πορτιέρηδες της ΟΝ για να ανοίξουν ports ?

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά, παίζει κάτι με το andr.net? Βγάζει συνεχώς forbidden...Μη μου πείτε τώρα ότι θα αρχίζουν να μας κόβουν και sites.... :Evil:  Αντε να δούμε...

----------


## giannakis

> μπα το σωστο για μενα ειναι να ξεκινήσετε εναν καταιγισμο τηλεφωνημάτων για άνοιγμα πορτ.
> 
> πχ να παρεις τώρα να πεις θελω την 50000 udp
> Μετα απο 10 λεπτα την 50.000 tcp
> μετα απο λίγο την 50001 κοκ.
> 
> μολις τελειωσουν με το ανοιγμα να ξαναπαίρνετε τηλεφωνο για κλείσιμο της πορτας
> 
> μεχρι το βράδυ θα εχουν αλλάξει πολιτική η θα εχει παραιτηθεί ολο το Help desk τους


Είσαι κορυφαίος!!! γέλασα πολύ (και το χρειάζομαι μετά από τόσο καιρό που περιμένω να συνδεθώ).

----------


## dream-maniac

ρε παιδια γιατι δεν περνεται καποιος απο εσας που ειστε ενεργοποιηημενοι, στην on να σας ανοιγουν καποια πορτα??
να δουμε τελικα πως θα αντιδρασουν και τι θα κανουν....
δεν μπορει εστω ενας??
να δουμε αντιδρασεις....

----------


## No-Name

> ρε παιδια γιατι δεν περνεται καποιος απο εσας που ειστε ενεργοποιηημενοι, στην on να σας ανοιγουν καποια πορτα??
> να δουμε τελικα πως θα αντιδρασουν και τι θα κανουν....
> δεν μπορει εστω ενας??
> να δουμε αντιδρασεις....


Απλά θα την ανοίξουν...δεν έχουν πρόβλημα σε αυτο ,τηλεφωνικά τουλάχιστον σου κάνουν τη χάρη!  :Razz:

----------


## dream_GR

> 36 σελίδες έχουν γραφτεί στο θέμα αυτό και αν εξαιρέσεις ορισμένες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις δεν βλέπουμε και κάτι ουσιαστικό. Ολο τους πήρα τηλέφωνο , με πήραν τηλέφωνο απο την ΟΝ και κάτι τέτοια διαβάζουμε.


εσύ τελικά ή δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις ή δεν θές να διαβάζεις ή απλά είσαι τόσο κολημμένος αρνητικά με την ΟΝ λες και σου έχουν σκοτώσει συγγενή σου που απλά δεν θές να δείς τι γράφουμε όλοι εδω μέσα. Μάλιασε η γλώσσα μας, αλλά και η δικιά σου που έχεις γίνει κουραστικότατος. Απορώ τι έιδους moderation γίνεται εδώ που σε αφήνει ενεξέλεγκτο. Εστειλα ενα ΠΜ για το θέμα σου, σε συντονιστή και απάντηση δεν πήρα... 

Βρέ συ ΤΕΜ, η εμπάθεια δεν οφέλησε κανέναν...

----------


## blend

Αντε και την άνοιξαν... πως θα την δρομολογήσουν στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο? Θα μπουν στο router σου και θα ψάχνουν?




> ρε παιδια γιατι δεν περνεται καποιος απο εσας που ειστε ενεργοποιηημενοι, στην on να σας ανοιγουν καποια πορτα??
> να δουμε τελικα πως θα αντιδρασουν και τι θα κανουν....
> δεν μπορει εστω ενας??
> να δουμε αντιδρασεις....

----------


## sdikr

> εσύ τελικά ή δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις ή δεν θές να διαβάζεις ή απλά είσαι τόσο κολημμένος αρνητικά με την ΟΝ λες και σου έχουν σκοτώσει συγγενή σου που απλά δεν θές να δείς τι γράφουμε όλοι εδω μέσα. Μάλιασε η γλώσσα μας, αλλά και η δικιά σου που έχεις γίνει κουραστικότατος. *Απορώ τι έιδους moderation γίνεται εδώ που σε αφήνει ενεξέλεγκτο.* Εστειλα ενα ΠΜ για το θέμα σου, σε συντονιστή και απάντηση δεν πήρα... 
> 
> Βρέ συ ΤΕΜ, η εμπάθεια δεν οφέλησε κανέναν...


Χαλαρό,  και έτσι θα παραμείνει
Κάντε έναν κόπο όμως να διαβάσετε τους κανόνες λειτουργίας,  έσυ είσαι στα όρια

----------


## dream-maniac

> Αντε και την άνοιξαν... πως θα την δρομολογήσουν στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο? Θα μπουν στο router σου και θα ψάχνουν?


τι πως θα την δρομολογησουν...θα κανουν οτι εκανα και εγω στην ιπ που θα τους πω.
η κανω λαθος?

----------


## akrato

> Χαλαρό, και έτσι θα παραμείνει
> Κάντε έναν κόπο όμως να διαβάσετε τους κανόνες λειτουργίας, έσυ είσαι στα όρια


Δεν συμφωνώ...




> Μήπως αυτό είναι το thread των κατα φαντασία ενεργοποιημένων ?



Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που ο dream_gr απαντάει στον Τem ότι αυτός είναι full ενεργοποιημένος και ο Tem συνεχίζει την ειρωνεία...

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο dream πήγε και αγόρασε δικό του router έσκασε 70 Ευρώ το τέσταρε, και το πρώτο που έκανε είναι να ενημερώσει τον κόσμο εδώ μέσα, βρίσκοντας μία λύση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ.

Όταν κάποιος προσφέρει και κάποιος ειρωνεύεται, και εμένα μου την σπάει... γιατί εδώ νομίζω προσπαθούμε να ενημερώσουμε τον κόσμο όχι να ανεχόμαστε πλακίτσες...

Ας απαντήσει λοιπόν ο Tem σε αυτόν το φίλο:




> ρε παιδια γιατι δεν περνεται καποιος απο εσας που ειστε ενεργοποιηημενοι, στην on να σας ανοιγουν καποια πορτα??
> να δουμε τελικα πως θα αντιδρασουν και τι θα κανουν....
> δεν μπορει εστω ενας??
> να δουμε αντιδρασεις....


Υ.Γ. Δεν κάνω κριτική στους moderators κάνω κριτική στον Τem...

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Δεν ενοχλήθηκα μόνο εγώ από ότι φαίνεται,λέω μήπως τρελάθηκα με 4-5 πόστς πλήρως ειρωνικά που τα έστειλα ώς προβληματικά......

----------


## Avesael

Μπορεί κάποιος να τεστάρει το www.andr.net ???

Το έκλεισαν ή μας το έκλεισαν;;; :Evil:

----------


## akrato

> Μπορεί κάποιος να τεστάρει το www.andr.net ???
> 
> Το έκλεισαν ή μας το έκλεισαν;;;


Δεν το ξέρω το site και δεν ξέρω αν είναι ελεύθερο για όλους αλλά και σε μένα με acn σύνδεση μου γράφει 

" Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server."

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορεί κάποιος να τεστάρει το www.andr.net ???
> 
> Το έκλεισαν ή μας το έκλεισαν;;;


Σε εμενά βγάζει απλά ενα  blank page,

μέσω  altecnet

----------


## blend

> τι πως θα την δρομολογησουν...θα κανουν οτι εκανα και εγω στην ιπ που θα τους πω.
> η κανω λαθος?


Η πόρτα θα ανοίξει μέσα στο δικό σου router(ΝΑΤ) και δίνεται εντολή δρομολόγησης σε εσωτερική ΙΡ του δικτύου σου... πχ. 192.168.1.22

Πρέπει λοιπόν ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να μπεί στο router σου, να δει την δομή που έχεις στο LAN και να δρομολογήσει την πόρτα. Αν έχεις 2 ή 3 PCs στο δίκτυο, πρέπει να ξέρει σε ποιο θα στείλει.

Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά αν σου πει ότι την άνοιξε, έχει μπει στο σπίτι σου, ή λέει ψέμματα.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν συμφωνώ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που ο dream_gr απαντάει στον Τem ότι αυτός είναι full ενεργοποιημένος και ο Tem συνεχίζει την ειρωνεία...
> 
> ...


Είναι γνωστό το οτι αρκετοί δεν συμφωνούν,  αλλά όταν λέω οτι είναι χαλαρό είναι για όλους,  υπάρχουν κάποιοι  κανόνες,  αυτούς προσπαθούμε να τηρήσουμε.

Στην τελική τα γραπτά μένουν,  ξέρουμε τι έχει γράψει ο dream  και τι ο Tem  ή ο κάθε ενάς,  
καλό είναι όμως να αποφεύγουμε τους προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς.

Για όποιο πρόβλημα έχετε  υπάρχουν τα πμ,  τα πμ  ξεκινάν  απο τους αρμόδιους Mod,  μετά SM,  μετά Admin,  και στο τέλος   στους owner,    

 :Closed topic:

----------


## Avesael

ΟΚ! Thanx παιδία.Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί μέχρι προχθές από τη δουλειά με σύνδεση OTENET συνδεόταν κανονικά. Μιλάμε για ατέλειωτα GB downloading τους τελευταίους μήνες...
Κρίμα που το κλείδωσαν... :Sad:

----------


## dream_GR

> Χαλαρό, και έτσι θα παραμείνει
> Κάντε έναν κόπο όμως να διαβάσετε τους κανόνες λειτουργίας, *έσυ είσαι στα όρια*


Φίλε sdikr είμαι συντονιστής στο avsite.gr και γνωρίζω περί χαλαρότητας και ηρεμίας αρκετά καλά. Γνωρίζω επίσης να διατηρώ την online ηρεμία μου σε τεράστιο βαθμό.

Γνωρίζω και με το παραπάνω ότι το adslgr είναι το σοβαρότερο portal τηλεφωνίας/adsl και είμαι χαρούμενος που είμαι μέλος ΕΔΩ απο το τέλος του 2003. Αυτό που πάντα απολαμβάνω είναι την σωστή πληροφόρηση και το βασικοτερο την εγκυρη και απο πρώτο χέρι κουβέντα πάνω στα θέματα που με ενδιαφέρουν.

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ είναι να κάθομαι να γραφω τις εντυπώσεις μου, να σας βάζω screenshots, να δέχομαι infractions απο εσάς για το μέγεθος των εικόνων που έβαλα, και το βασικότερο να ακούω μομφές απο τα μέλη σας ότι είμαστε κατα φαντασίαν ενεργοποιημένοι. 

Μήπως τα screen shots που ασχολήθηκα και σας ανέβασα είναι αποτέλεσμα Photoshop? Μήπως αυτό υπονοεί το ειρωνικό μέλος?

Τέλος απο εμένα, δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο προσφέροντας τον χρόνο μου αν είναι να ακούω χλευασμό και ειρωνείες...

Τσάου κύριοι και καλό σας βράδυ

----------


## dream_GR

> Για όποιο πρόβλημα έχετε υπάρχουν τα πμ, τα πμ ξεκινάν απο τους αρμόδιους Mod, μετά SM, μετά Admin, και στο τέλος στους owner,


2 ΠΜ εχω στείλει σε δύο MODS... τί άλλο να κάνω φίλε sdikr? Αν θές να το επιβεβαιώσεις ρώτα τον Nikaetos και τον Yiapap... η σιωπή τους...γιατί??? Γνωρίζω απο moderation και ποτέ δεν θα απαντούσα προσωπικά σε κανένα μέλος ουτε θα ήθελα να διαταράξω την ομαλή λειτουργία ενός τόπικ, και ζητώ συγώμη που το παραβγήκα εδω... 

Το θέμα λήξαν...! :One thumb up:

----------


## akrato

Νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθούμε άλλο με το θέμα που δημιουργήθηκε...

Άλλωστε τα προβλήματα με την ΟΝ έχουν μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## geo7

> ρε παιδια γιατι δεν περνεται καποιος απο εσας που ειστε ενεργοποιηημενοι, στην on να σας ανοιγουν καποια πορτα??
> να δουμε τελικα πως θα αντιδρασουν και τι θα κανουν....
> δεν μπορει εστω ενας??
> να δουμε αντιδρασεις....





> Απλά θα την ανοίξουν...δεν έχουν πρόβλημα σε αυτο ,τηλεφωνικά τουλάχιστον σου κάνουν τη χάρη!


Mε κινδυνο να αρχισει να φαινεται ως προσωπικη επιθεση...αλλα τεσπα...

Εχεις δοκιμασει να ανοιξεις πορτα τηλεφωνικα ρε συ ΝοΝame? 
Aφου δεν εισαι καν ενεργοποιημενος, γιατι απαντας (και μαλιστα με τοση σιγουρια) για μια διαδικασια που δεν μπορεις να γνωριζεις?
Εκτος αν με καποιο τροπο μπορεις να γνωριζεις οποτε παω πασο... :Wink:  

Αν υπαρχει καποιος ενεργοποιημενος που δεν εχει πεταξει το πιρελι στην ακρη, και δεν βαριεται να μπει στην διαδικασια να ζητησει ανοιγμα καποιας πορτας, πιστευω θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο για ολους για να δουμε και ποια ειναι η διαδικασια που χρειαζεται  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Θα συνεχιστεί πολύ η αντιπαράθεση ?
Επί του θέματος από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## geo7

Προσπαθω να αγιασω αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω (το διευκρινησα κιολας αυτο...)... :Embarassed:  

Επι του θεματος παντως ηταν  :Smile:

----------


## zatast

για φανταστειστε σκηνικο.εχει καποιος 5 pc στο δικτυο του και περνει την On να του ανοιξει 3 πορτες σε 3 διαφορετικα pc.Φανταστειτε τι εχει να γινει μεχρι να καταληξει η On να τις ανοιξει,ο συνδρομητης να τις τεσταρει και να ξαναπερνει πισω γιατι κατι δεν παιζει σωστα και να γινει αλλιως και ... και ... και ...Μπαχαλο ανεξελεγκτο!!!

Υ.Γ. Η αχαριστια ειναι το μεγαλυτερο μειονεκτημα ενος ανθρωπου που δεχεται βοηθεια αφιλοκερδως.

----------


## vfragos

> Η πόρτα θα ανοίξει μέσα στο δικό σου router(ΝΑΤ) και δίνεται εντολή δρομολόγησης σε εσωτερική ΙΡ του δικτύου σου... πχ. 192.168.1.22
> 
> Πρέπει λοιπόν ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να μπεί στο router σου, να δει την δομή που έχεις στο LAN και να δρομολογήσει την πόρτα. Αν έχεις 2 ή 3 PCs στο δίκτυο, πρέπει να ξέρει σε ποιο θα στείλει.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά αν σου πει ότι την άνοιξε, έχει μπει στο σπίτι σου, ή λέει ψέμματα.


Απλά ο φίλος θα του πει ότι για την τάδε εσωτερική ip π.χ. 192.168.1.2 άνοιξε μου αυτήν την πόρτα, που το δύσκολο ;

----------


## vfragos

> εσύ τελικά ή δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις ή δεν θές να διαβάζεις ή απλά είσαι τόσο κολημμένος αρνητικά με την ΟΝ λες και σου έχουν σκοτώσει συγγενή σου που απλά δεν θές να δείς τι γράφουμε όλοι εδω μέσα. Μάλιασε η γλώσσα μας, αλλά και η δικιά σου που έχεις γίνει κουραστικότατος. Απορώ τι έιδους moderation γίνεται εδώ που σε αφήνει ενεξέλεγκτο. Εστειλα ενα ΠΜ για το θέμα σου, σε συντονιστή και απάντηση δεν πήρα... 
> 
> Βρέ συ ΤΕΜ, η εμπάθεια δεν οφέλησε κανέναν...


+1 :One thumb up:   όντως έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό...

----------


## blend

> Απλά ο φίλος θα του πει ότι για την τάδε εσωτερική ip π.χ. 192.168.1.2 άνοιξε μου αυτήν την πόρτα, που το δύσκολο ;


Μάλλον δεν έπιασες τι παίζει εδώ...  Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ο *οποιοσδήποτε* μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό, εν *αγνοία σου*! Εχεις ένα router τρύπιο.

Αν βέβαια δεν σε απασχολεί το απόρρητο και τα προσωπικά σου δεδομένα, τότε ναι, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...  :Wink:

----------


## vfragos

> Μάλλον δεν έπιασες τι παίζει εδώ... Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ο *οποιοσδήποτε* μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό, εν *αγνοία σου*! Εχεις ένα router τρύπιο.
> 
> Αν βέβαια δεν σε απασχολεί το απόρρητο και τα προσωπικά σου δεδομένα, τότε ναι, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...


Αύτο το γνωρίζουμε και είναι τεράστιο ζήτητμα που πρέπει να λυθεί. Δηλαδή αυτός που είναι ενεργοποιημένος μέχρι να λυθεί και άν λυθεί το ζήτημα δεν πρέπει να ζητήσει να ανοίξουν κάποια πόρτα π.χ. για voip, να δούμε και αν θα εγκριθεί το ''αίτημα'' στην τελική ;

----------


## dream_GR

> Αύτο το γνωρίζουμε και είναι τεράστιο ζήτητμα που πρέπει να λυθεί. Δηλαδή αυτός που είναι ενεργοποιημένος μέχρι να λυθεί και άν λυθεί το ζήτημα δεν πρέπει να ζητήσει να ανοίξουν κάποια πόρτα π.χ. για voip, να δούμε και αν θα εγκριθεί το ''αίτημα'' στην τελική ;


να σου πώ το Pirelli (πάλι φτού κακά!!) δεν θέλω κάν να το βάλω ξανά πάνω στο σύστημα μου με όλα αυτά που λέγονται εδω μεσα... οπότε αν θέλετε δοκιμές με το "φτου-κακά" πρέπει να βρώ ένα μουλάρι υπολογιστή για πειράματα καθώς δεν ρισκάρω όυτε λεπτό Online with Pirelli με όλες τις πόρτες ανεξέλεγκτες. Λένε οτι οι πόρτες είναι κλειστές, αλλά μή έχοντας έλεγχο πώς να εμπιστευθω το ρούτερ αυτό :Thumb down:  ?

Μπορώ να τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο και να τους πώ να μου ανοίξουν την 5631-5632 TCP/UDP για το PCANYWHERE να δώ τι θα μου κάνουν και πόσες μέρες, ώρες ή λεπτά θα κάνουν?

----------


## Sebu

Θεωρητικα οι πορτες ειναι κλειστες αλλα οχι stealth.

θεωρητικα η ΟΝ σε "βλεπει" μεσω απομακρυσμενης διαχειρισης.

Στα νορμαλ ρουτερ που εχουμε ολοι,αρκει να παμε στο ΝΑΤ,να ανοιξουμε την πορτα για μια συγκεκριμενη εσωτερικη ip ή γενικα για ολο το δικτυο και αυτο ειναι ολο.

Πχ στο 9105 που εχω,υπαρχουν καποιες πορτες που τις χρησιμοποιουν τα 2 pc που εχω μονιμα επανω,αλλα θελω να εχει προσβαση και οποιος αλλος συνδεεται σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις (πχ λαπτοπ) και παιρνει αυτοματα ip μεσω του dhcp server.

Σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν με βολευει το ΝΑΤ να εχει καρφωτες ip για τις εν λογω πορτες.

Οποτε απλα του ανοιγω τις πορτες αυτες για οποιονδηποτε ερχεται απο το εσωτερικο δικτυο.

Γιατι λοιπον να μην μπορει να κανει και η ΟΝ το ιδιο??Γιατι να απαιτειται γνωση της εσωτερικης ip του χ,ψ υπολογιστη.

Δεν την ενδιαφερει την ΟΝ ποσα μηχανηματα εχω στο δικτυο.Εγω θελω πχ την 49812 ανοιχτη στο ρουτερ.Ειτε συνδεσω 1 ειτε 10 pc εγω θελω αυτη την πορτα ανοιχτη.Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να μπουνε στο NAT και να την ανοιξουν για ολο το υποδικτυο μου???

Εκτος και αν θελουν να ελεγξουν εμμεσα περιπτωσεις οπου θα μοιραστουν 4-5 φιλοι που μενουν στην ιδια πολυκατοικια ή ιδιο σπιτι (φοιτητες) την 10αρα γραμμη για να την σκισουν στα π2π και να μοιραστουν το κοστος των 35 ευρω.

10αρα γραμμη δια 5 ειναι 2 mbit στον καθενα,35 δια 5 ειναι 7 ευρω.Δεν νομιζω με 7 ευρω σημερα να παιρνεις 2mbit adsl απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο.

----------


## dream_GR

πήρα τηλέφωνο και δήλωσα τις πόρτες 5631-2 και αυριο ο τεχνικός θα το κάνει. Αν έπαιρνα τηλεφωνο λογική ώρα εργάσιμη και όχι 1:05 το βράδυ θα γινόταν επιτόπου. Να δούμε?

Επίσης ρώτησα για αλλαγή username/password on/on... το μελετάνε....

----------


## Avesael

τελικα το θέμα ποιο ειναι ρε παιδια. ετσι οπως ειναι ο pirelli με κλειστα τα παραθυροφυλλα και τις μπουκαπορτες υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας ή οχι; Ειναι πιο ασφαλες να βαλω ενα linksys π.χ. και να ανοιξω οτι γουσταρω και μετα να βλεπω να γινεται κεντρο διερχομενων ο η/υ μου;;; Ερωτω...Ετσι οπως ειναι ο pirelli απο τι να κινδυνευσω με ολα κλειστα;;; (Μονο οι τεχνικοι τους νομιζω...)

----------


## dream_GR

> Δεν την ενδιαφερει την ΟΝ ποσα μηχανηματα εχω στο δικτυο.Εγω θελω πχ την 49812 ανοιχτη στο ρουτερ.Ειτε συνδεσω 1 ειτε 10 pc εγω θελω αυτη την πορτα ανοιχτη.Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να μπουνε στο NAT και να την ανοιξουν για ολο το υποδικτυο μου???
> 
> Εκτος και αν θελουν να ελεγξουν εμμεσα περιπτωσεις οπου θα μοιραστουν 4-5 φιλοι που μενουν στην ιδια πολυκατοικια ή ιδιο σπιτι (φοιτητες) την 10αρα γραμμη για να την σκισουν στα π2π και να μοιραστουν το κοστος των 35 ευρω.
> 
> 10αρα γραμμη δια 5 ειναι 2 mbit στον καθενα,35 δια 5 ειναι 7 ευρω.Δεν νομιζω με 7 ευρω σημερα να παιρνεις 2mbit adsl απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο.


 
+ πολλά πολλά 1, φανταστικός συλλογισμός που με βρίσκει σύμφωνο!!!

Δήλωσα την πόρτα για προώθηση, και φυσικά μου ζήτησαν την IP (192.168.1.4) του υπολογιστή μου... τι να πώ...!!! Ευτυχώς δουλέυει άλλο ρουτερ, μόνο αυτό λέω!

----------


## dream_GR

> τελικα το θέμα ποιο ειναι ρε παιδια. ετσι οπως ειναι ο pirelli με κλειστα τα παραθυροφυλλα και τις μπουκαπορτες υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας ή οχι; Ειναι πιο ασφαλες να βαλω ενα linksys π.χ. και να ανοιξω οτι γουσταρω και μετα να βλεπω να γινεται κεντρο διερχομενων ο η/υ μου;;; Ερωτω...Ετσι οπως ειναι ο pirelli απο τι να κινδυνευσω με ολα κλειστα;;; (Μονο οι τεχνικοι τους νομιζω...)


αν γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί αυτή την απορία εχω και εγώ? Τι πάει να πεί ανοικτό αλλά stealth? Το Linksys είναι κλειστό σε όλες τις πόρτες εκτός απο αυτές που εχεις δώσει με τσέκ [^] στο Single Port Forwarding - Port Range Forwarding?

----------


## coil

Dream έχεις καταφέρει να πάρεις TV feed από το sagem μέσω του Linksys??

----------


## dream_GR

> Dream έχεις καταφέρει να πάρεις TV feed από το sagem μέσω του Linksys??


ουόοοχι!!! :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  και βαρέθηκα να το παιδέψω άλλο

----------


## vfragos

> πήρα τηλέφωνο και δήλωσα τις πόρτες 5631-2 και αυριο ο τεχνικός θα το κάνει. Αν έπαιρνα τηλεφωνο λογική ώρα εργάσιμη και όχι 1:05 το βράδυ θα γινόταν επιτόπου. Να δούμε?
> 
> Επίσης ρώτησα για αλλαγή username/password on/on... το μελετάνε....


Κατάλαβα...φέξε μου και γλύστρισα δηλαδή, εγώ τώρα θέλω την συγκεκριμένη πόρτα ανοιχτή όχι αύριο...
Δηλαδή σε μή εργάσιμες ώρες δεν υπάρχουν τεχνικοί ; αναλαμβάνουν οι καθαρίστριες ; :Thumb down:   :Evil:

----------


## zatast

> τελικα το θέμα ποιο ειναι ρε παιδια. ετσι οπως ειναι ο pirelli με κλειστα τα παραθυροφυλλα και τις μπουκαπορτες υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας ή οχι; Ειναι πιο ασφαλες να βαλω ενα linksys π.χ. και να ανοιξω οτι γουσταρω και μετα να βλεπω να γινεται κεντρο διερχομενων ο η/υ μου;;; Ερωτω...Ετσι οπως ειναι ο pirelli απο τι να κινδυνευσω με ολα κλειστα;;; (Μονο οι τεχνικοι τους νομιζω...)


Δες το video http://rapidshare.com/files/22314534...urity_Hole.zip που ανεβασε αλλος φιλος σε αλλο νημα και θα καταλαβεις απο τι κινδινευεις!!Απλα θα μεινεις καγκελο μετα το freak out που θα παθει ο router σου με ασχετο restore configuration file!!Ετσι απλα...
Αν μεινεις με το pirelli το δικτυο σου θα γινει Φυλης και Συγγρου γωνια.Ενω το linksys ειναι αλλο πραμα.Firewall-rules-IP&MAC filtering.καμμια σχεση δηλαδη.



> Κατάλαβα...φέξε μου και γλύστρισα δηλαδή, εγώ τώρα θέλω την συγκεκριμένη πόρτα ανοιχτή όχι αύριο...
> Δηλαδή σε μή εργάσιμες ώρες δεν υπάρχουν τεχνικοί ; αναλαμβάνουν οι καθαρίστριες ;


ε ρε γλεντια!!αυριο ε??φοβερο!!κλεισαμε παρτε αυριο-βερεσε αυριο
Οποτε αν φανταζομαι το ιδιο θα σου πουν και Παρασκευη βραδυ αλλα θα περιμενεις ως τη Δευτερα .δυομιση μερες δηλαδη,ενα τσιγαρο δρομος που λενε!!
Αψογα!!!
Τα λεμε.

----------


## geo7

> να σου πώ το Pirelli (πάλι φτού κακά!!) δεν θέλω κάν να το βάλω ξανά πάνω στο σύστημα μου με όλα αυτά που λέγονται εδω μεσα... οπότε αν θέλετε δοκιμές με το "φτου-κακά" πρέπει να βρώ ένα μουλάρι υπολογιστή για πειράματα καθώς δεν ρισκάρω όυτε λεπτό Online with Pirelli με όλες τις πόρτες ανεξέλεγκτες. Λένε οτι οι πόρτες είναι κλειστές, αλλά μή έχοντας έλεγχο πώς να εμπιστευθω το ρούτερ αυτό ?
> 
> Μπορώ να τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο και να τους πώ να μου ανοίξουν την 5631-5632 TCP/UDP για το PCANYWHERE να δώ τι θα μου κάνουν και πόσες μέρες, ώρες ή λεπτά θα κάνουν?


Nα 'σαι καλα για τον κοπο που κανεις ολες αυτες τις μερες dream_GR   :One thumb up:

----------


## zatast

κι αντι για ευχαριστω τα ακουει κι απο πανω.

----------


## No-Name

@geo7 Το είδες και μέσω του dream_gr ότι σου ανοίγουν τηλεφωνικά τις πόρτες...

Εσυ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς και τόση επιμονη .Έχω αποδείξει εδώ μέσα πώς δεν μιλάω στον αέρα...

Αυτά.Δεν ξανασχολουμαι ειλικρινά βαρέθηκα τα ίδια και τα ίδια κάθε μέρα.

----------


## dream_GR

η δυσπιστία είναι μέρος του ανθρώπινου γένους....

Το πίστευε και μή ερεύνα προσθέτοντας ένα"," (κόμμα) αλλάζει νόημα 100%

Κοιτάχτε:

Πίστευε, και μή ερεύνα (πρίν το και δεν βάζουμε κόμμα το έβαλα να κάνεις πάυση για να αποδωθεί το νόημα "ότι σου λένε πιστευε το"!)

Πίστευε και μή, ερεύνα (είδατε τι σημαίνει τώρα? Ειτε πιστεύεις έιτε όχι, κάνε την έρευνα σου!!!)

----------


## Νικαετός

> @geo7 Το είδες και μέσω του dream_gr ότι σου ανοίγουν τηλεφωνικά τις πόρτες...
> 
> Εσυ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς και τόση επιμονη .Έχω αποδείξει εδώ μέσα πώς δεν μιλάω στον αέρα...
> 
> Αυτά.Δεν ξανασχολουμαι ειλικρινά βαρέθηκα τα ίδια και τα ίδια κάθε μέρα.


Τελικά τι έγινε? Ενεργοποιήθηκες? Εϊχες πει γύρω στις 5 ότι σε μια ώρα θα είσαι ΟΝ ή θα συνδέσεις επι τέλους το ρούτερ...ή έχασα επεισόδια? Όπως και νάχει εύχομαι να τελειώσει σύντομα γιατί εμένα δεν με βλέπω να βρίσκω τη γραμμή  :ROFL:  ή να μου την βρίσκουν...

----------


## aineiasm

Εντυπώσεις απο ON download
Μπορείτε να δείτε τα αποτελέσματα στο παρακάτω screenshot.
περιπου 6GB σε μία ωρα...

----------


## No-Name

έβαλα το βρόχο πάνω έδειξε ένα συγχρονισμό 18/1 αλλά δεν έπαιρνα ip πήρα την ΟΝ και μου έδωσαν τελική και αμετάκλητη ημερομηνια 29/3.


Θα δείξει βρε Νίκο....

----------


## geo7

@NoΝame22
Aυτο που ειδα μεσω του dream_GR ειναι οτι του ειπαν του ανθρωπου οτι ΘΑ τις ανοιξουν ΑΥΡΙΟ...
Αν εσυ για καποιο λογο εχεις αποφασισει να βρισκεις τα παντα ωραια και ανθηρα, δεν σημαινει οτι ειμαστε και οι υπολοιποι υποχρεωμενοι να το κανουμε.
Η επιμονη μου πηγαζει απο το οτι αρκετα προβληματα εχουμε ηδη στο ελληνικο ιντερνετ, και οτι τους εναλλακτικους τους χρειαζομαστε για να μας "απελευθερωσουν" οχι για να μας περιορισουν ακομα περισσοτερο...
Και οπως επισης γιατι θεωρω (αλλα ευχομαι να κανω λαθος...) οτι αν δεν κοψουμε τον αερα στην ΟΝ, πολυ συντομα θα τραβαμε τα ιδια ανεξαρτητως εταιριας..
Αυτα

Οτι αλλο θες, μεσω π.μ - νομιζω εχουν κουραστει ηδη οι υπολοιποι εδω μεσα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Μακάρι...εγώ είμαι στο τσακ ειλικρινά. Περισσότερο για την κοροϊδία και για την αδιαφορία. (Τα θέματα πορτών κλπ δεν με απασχολούν μιας και δεν θα μπει ο ...πιρέλης) 

Αλλά με δουλεύουν μια βδομάδα τώρα που όλο προωθούν το πρόβλημα και όλο πρόβλημα μένει. 

Αν αύριο δεν μου έχουν λύση (όχι μετάθεση ημερομηνιών αλλά λύση), τους χαιρέτησα. 

Ας μου πουν βρε παιδί μου, πως τους είπε ο ΟΤΕ ότι έκλεψαν το καλώδιο μαφιόζοι για να το πουλήσουν στην μαύρη αγορά, ότι το πήρε ο αέρας και ψάχνουν να το βρουν κάτι που να αναγνωρίζει  πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και είναι ενήμεροι (άρα δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος)...

Πολύ φοβάμαι (το ξαναλέω) πως κκαθυστερούν επίτηδες για να περάσει το δεκαήμερο :Mad:

----------


## No-Name

> Μακάρι...εγώ είμαι στο τσακ ειλικρινά. Περισσότερο για την κοροϊδία και για την αδιαφορία. (Τα θέματα πορτών κλπ δεν με απασχολούν μιας και δεν θα μπει ο ...πιρέλης) 
> 
> Αλλά με δουλεύουν μια βδομάδα τώρα που όλο προωθούν το πρόβλημα και όλο πρόβλημα μένει. 
> 
> Αν αύριο δεν μου έχουν λύση (όχι μετάθεση ημερομηνιών αλλά λύση), τους χαιρέτησα. 
> 
> Ας μου πουν βρε παιδί μου, πως τους είπε ο ΟΤΕ ότι έκλεψαν το καλώδιο μαφιόζοι για να το πουλήσουν στην μαύρη αγορά, ότι το πήρε ο αέρας και ψάχνουν να το βρουν κάτι που να αναγνωρίζει πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και είναι ενήμεροι (άρα δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος)...
> 
> Πολύ φοβάμαι (το ξαναλέω) πως κκαθυστερούν επίτηδες για να περάσει το δεκαήμερο


Koιτα από τη μία έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο σε ότι αφορά τις μέρες...από την άλλη όμως βρε συ εφόσον εχει δηλωθεί βλάβη εξαρχής και το ξέρουν δεν νομίζω να σε θεωρούν "ενεργό" ώστε να σε χρεώνουν και να φεύγουν μια-μια οι μέρες.Ειλικρινά εύχομαι σύντομα να επιλυθεί το θέμα σου  :Wink: 


@geo7 δεν είναι τίποτα προσωπικό δεν σε ξέρω δεν με ξέρεις απλά...σε φόρουμ γράφουμε.
Συμβουλή be cool   :Cool:

----------


## akrato

Να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα;

1. Πως θα του ανοίξουν την πόρτα του dream από την στιγμή που δεν έχει συνδέσει το δικό τους router? 

2. Από την στιγμή που παίζει μία χαρά το Linksys νομίζω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ασφάλεια. Κάνω λάθος;

3. Μήπως πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε να μας δώσουν τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να παίζει το tv-box και με άλλους router? 

4. Μήπως τα 6 GB που αναφέρει ο φίλος aineiasm είναι υπερβολικό νούμερο. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση που έχει πραγματικά 10 Mbps γραμμή νομίζω κατεβάζει το πολύ 4 GB την ώρα... όχι ότι είναι μικρό νούμερο...

----------


## Psyx

> Πολύ φοβάμαι (το ξαναλέω) πως κκαθυστερούν επίτηδες *για να περάσει το δεκαήμερο*


*Νικαετέ* και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι που ανησυχείτε... ρίξτε μια ματιά στο ποστ μου εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...58#post1064958

γράφω αναλυτικά και από εμπειρία τι ισχύει... προσωπικά υπαναχώρησα σε ένα
προτζέκτορα που αγόρασα 800 ευρώ και η εταιρεία ΔΕΝ ήθελε να με αποζημιώσει
ενώ έγινε η αίτηση υπαναχώρησης μέσα σε 5 μέρες... αποτέλεσμα? έκανα χρήση
του νόμου και μετά από 2 μήνες που έπαιζε ο προτζέκτορας 5 ώρες την ημέρα,
κατήγγειλα το γεγονός στην ΓΓΚ και πήρα σε 1 μήνα τα λεφτά μου πίσω...

η γνώση είναι δύναμη...  :Wink:

----------


## dream_GR

> Μακάρι...εγώ είμαι στο τσακ ειλικρινά. Περισσότερο για την κοροϊδία και για την αδιαφορία. (Τα θέματα πορτών κλπ δεν με απασχολούν μιας και δεν θα μπει ο ...πιρέλης) 
> 
> Αλλά με δουλεύουν μια βδομάδα τώρα που όλο προωθούν το πρόβλημα και όλο πρόβλημα μένει. 
> 
> Αν αύριο δεν μου έχουν λύση (όχι μετάθεση ημερομηνιών αλλά λύση), τους χαιρέτησα. 
> 
> Ας μου πουν βρε παιδί μου, πως τους είπε ο ΟΤΕ ότι έκλεψαν το καλώδιο μαφιόζοι για να το πουλήσουν στην μαύρη αγορά, ότι το πήρε ο αέρας και ψάχνουν να το βρουν κάτι που να αναγνωρίζει πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και είναι ενήμεροι (άρα δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος)...
> 
> Πολύ φοβάμαι (το ξαναλέω) πως κκαθυστερούν επίτηδες για να περάσει το δεκαήμερο


η μόνη σου λύση Νίκο είναι να πάς απο τα γραφεία τους και να ζητήσεις συνάντηση με τον τεχνικό διευθυντή, αλλιώς χάνεις μόνο μέρες και δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Επίσης μπορεί να βοηθήσει τα μέγιστα, χρησιμοποιόντας και την ιδιότητα σου σαν Mod στο πόρταλ adslgr.com που το γνωρίζουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως σε συζήτηση που είχα εχθές με τεχνικό στην ΟΝ, σκέφτονται να "ρίξουν"  εναν έμπειρο εκπρόσωπο τους στο ADSLGR.COM προκειμένου να δίνουν επίσημες απαντήσεις και λύσεις σε πολλά θέματα. Αυτό ήταν μια καλή κίνηση απο μέρους τους που μας τιμά! :One thumb up:

----------


## geo7

@ΝοName 
Το ξερω οτι δεν γνωριζομαστε...απλα οι υπολοιποι μπορει να εχουν βαρεθει να διαβαζουν σελιδες επι σελιδων προσωπικης αντιπαραθεσης μεταξυ δυο χρηστων...αυτο λεω  :Wink:  
Εγω γεννηθηκα  cool φιλε μου  :Cool:  
 :Laughing:

----------


## aMUSiC

Λοιπόοον είπα να συνδέσω τον κουκουrouter με το PC να δώ τι παίζει και από μέσα. Συγχρονίζει  απο 11 μέχρι 13Mbit down kai apo 900 μέχρι 1100 up.. για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.. μετά πέφτει.. και ξανά μανά..

Ε και είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά και στο πως λειτουργεί το administration interface του. Πείραξα διάφορα, το ξεζούμισα..  και κάτι κατάφερα... έχω όμως ακόμα δρόμο.

Μέχρις στιγμής έχω βρει ποιο είναι το username που πρέπει να δώσεις για πλήρη πρόσβαση στο router... το password τώρα με δυσκολεύει...

Θα το σπάσω.. που θα πάει..

----------


## vfragos

> Να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα;
> 
> 1. Πως θα του ανοίξουν την πόρτα του dream από την στιγμή που δεν έχει συνδέσει το δικό τους router? 
> 
> 2. Από την στιγμή που παίζει μία χαρά το Linksys νομίζω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ασφάλεια. Κάνω λάθος;
> 
> 3. Μήπως πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε να μας δώσουν τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να παίζει το tv-box και με άλλους router? 
> 
> 4. Μήπως τα 6 GB που αναφέρει ο φίλος aineiasm είναι υπερβολικό νούμερο. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση που έχει πραγματικά 10 Mbps γραμμή νομίζω κατεβάζει το πολύ 4 GB την ώρα... όχι ότι είναι μικρό νούμερο...


1. Σωστά, αν δεν έχει πάνω το πιρέλλι δεν γίνεται.

2. Σωστά τα λές

3. Ναι πρέπει.

4. Όντως υπερβολικό μου φάνηκε και εμένα.

----------


## Νικαετός

@geo και Noname, ψυχραιμία και ηρεμία. Δεν νομίζω να έχει κανείς από εμάς μετοχές στην ΟΝ ή σε άλλη εταιρία. Όλοι τους προβληματισμούς μας μεταφέρουμε και προσπαθούμε να βρούμε λύσεις. 

Οι προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρετε και οι δύο εκτός του ότι κουράζουν τους αναγνώστες, απαγορεύονται και από τους κανόνες του φόρουμ.  :Wink:  

Παρακαλώ πολύ να μην συνεχιστούν.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dream_GR

> 1. Πως θα του ανοίξουν την πόρτα του dream από την στιγμή που δεν έχει συνδέσει το δικό τους router?


 Είναι δρομολόγηση μέσω του δικτύου τους? Θα μπούν remotely στο Pirelli (ftoy-kaka!) και θα μου το σετάρουν αφού κάνουν Login με Admin rights? Αυτό είναι πολυ ενδιαφέρον θέμα akrato... ο τρόπος που θα γίνει!! Eγω το Cinturatto το εχω OFF και δεν το βάζω ΟΝ οπότε θα μάθω πώς την έκαναν την προώθηση... αν την έκαναν!




> 2. Από την στιγμή που παίζει μία χαρά το Linksys νομίζω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ασφάλεια. Κάνω λάθος;


 Ετσι είναι με το Linksys και γενικά με όποιο ρουτερ της ελεύθερης αγοράς εχεις firewall και το βασικότερο όλη την ασφάλεια όπως εσύ την επιθυμείς. Ολα ανοικτά ή όλα κλειστά... η ανοικτά μόνο αυτά που χρειάζεσαι!




> 3. Μήπως πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε να μας δώσουν τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να παίζει το tv-box και με άλλους router?


 το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι οτι η IP Που θέλει το box να παίξει είναι η 192.168.1.*5 (το 5 είναι σταθερό μόνο σε αυτό παίζει)* Από εκεί κει ύστερα θέλει κάποια πόρτα να προωθείς το stream στο 192.168.1.5 δηλαδή κάτι υπεραπλούστατο που δεν ξέρω πώς μπορούμε να το μάθουμε(για την ακρίβεια θα το μάθουμε το θέμα είναι πότε?)




> 4. Μήπως τα 6 GB που αναφέρει ο φίλος aineiasm είναι υπερβολικό νούμερο. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση που έχει πραγματικά 10 Mbps γραμμή νομίζω κατεβάζει το πολύ 4 GB την ώρα... όχι ότι είναι μικρό νούμερο...


 Ετσι είναι πηγαίνετε εδώ και βάλτε 4 γίγα αριστερά και 10bit δεξιά και σας βγάζει 58-59 λεπτά download

http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/calcu...lculator.shtml

----------


## dream_GR

> Λοιπόοον είπα να συνδέσω τον κουκουrouter με το PC να δώ τι παίζει και από μέσα. Συγχρονίζει απο 11 μέχρι 13Mbit down kai apo 900 μέχρι 1100 up.. για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.. μετά πέφτει.. και ξανά μανά..
> 
> Ε και είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά και στο πως λειτουργεί το administration interface του. Πείραξα διάφορα, το ξεζούμισα.. και κάτι κατάφερα... έχω όμως ακόμα δρόμο.
> 
> Μέχρις στιγμής έχω βρει ποιο είναι το username που πρέπει να δώσεις για πλήρη πρόσβαση στο router... το password τώρα με δυσκολεύει...
> 
> Θα το σπάσω.. που θα πάει..


Αχ βρέ hacker γείτονα!!!!!!!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

ΥΓ καλή τύχη!!

----------


## Νικαετός

> η μόνη σου λύση Νίκο είναι να πάς απο τα γραφεία τους και να ζητήσεις συνάντηση με τον τεχνικό διευθυντή, αλλιώς χάνεις μόνο μέρες και δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Επίσης μπορεί να βοηθήσει τα μέγιστα, χρησιμοποιόντας και την ιδιότητα σου σαν Mod στο πόρταλ adslgr.com που το γνωρίζουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ. 
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως σε συζήτηση που είχα εχθές με τεχνικό στην ΟΝ, σκέφτονται να "ρίξουν"  εναν έμπειρο εκπρόσωπο τους στο ADSLGR.COM προκειμένου να δίνουν επίσημες απαντήσεις και λύσεις σε πολλά θέματα. Αυτό ήταν μια καλή κίνηση απο μέρους τους που μας τιμά!


Δεν είναι λύση να αναφέρω καμμιά ιδιότητα, άλλωστε είναι κάτι που δεν θα το έκανα ΠΟΤΕ για δικό μου όφελος. Εϊναι αντίθετο στις (όποιες) αρχές μου. 

Επειδή 9 - 5 εργάζομαι, δεν μπορώ να πάω ο ίδιος εκεί. Και πάλι ΔΕΝ αποτελεί λύση. Όπως το βλέπω εγώ dream, δεν χρειάζεται καν να πάω. Υπάρχουν 2 δρόμοι αν θέλω να γίνει η δουλειά μου εύκολα. Ο ένας είναι να πάω μέσω Νόβα...να πω το πρόβλημά μου δηλαδή στην νόβα...την επόμενη μέρα θα έλθει το καλώδιο (αν υπάρχει). 

Ο άλλος δρόμος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω γνωριμίες που υπάρχουν... ούτε αυτό όμως είναι σωστό. 

Έχω πει αρκετές φορές εδώ, πως δεν είμαι εγώ που έχω ανάγκη-στόχο τα χρήματα των συνδρομητών αλλά άλλοι. 

Αν δεν τα θέλουν, δεν πειράζει, πάμε αλλού. Δήλωσα και άλλες φορές πως ο χαμένος δεν θα είμαι εγώ  :Wink: 


Το θέμα σε μια εταιρία είναι να είναι αξιόπιστη απέναντι στους πελάτες της. Δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω την αξιοπιστία της ΟΝ απέναντι σε άλλους χρήστες. Ότι γνωρίζω το γνωρίζω από εδώ. Απέναντι σε μένα όμως τον Νίκο, η αξιοπιστία της βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή στο Ναδίρ. 

Ας ξημερώσει η αυριανή ημέρα και θα δω. (Μην ξεχνάμε πως είναι Παρασκευή και μάλλον οριστικά πάει και αυτή η εβδομάδα) :Sad:

----------


## aMUSiC

> Αχ βρέ hacker γείτονα!!!!!!!     
> 
> ΥΓ καλή τύχη!!


Δεν είμαι hacker.. αλλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω το σουρωτήρι κουκουρούτερ να παίζει στο δίκτυό μου χωρίς να ξέρω τι ακριβώς παίζει μέχρι το τελευταίο του bit, όπως επίσης επειδή δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να σκάσω 70 ευρώ για άλλο router... με έχει πιάσει το γαμώτο!

Πάντως όποιος θέλει progress report, ας μου στείλει PM..

----------


## baltazar1999

Παιδες θελω να με βοηθησετε μπας και βγαλω μια ακρη.
Η κατασταση εχει ως εξης :

Την Τριτη 20/3 ηρθε ο τεχνικος και συνδεσε το καλωδιο στον κατανεμητη.
Απο τοτε το τηλεφωνο ειναι οκ αλλα το internet παπαλα.

Απλα συγχρονιζει αλλα δεν δινει Ip.

Παραθετω καποια στοιχεια απο το Pirelli και το Linksys μπας και εχετε καμια ιδεα.

Pirelli:
Συγχρονισμος απο 8.5-10.5 mbps download kai 1mb upload
Το adsl γινεται physical up και down με τις ωρες του και επισης παρατηρησα το μυνημα στο 
Security Log οτι Unable to find DHCP Deamon to get Information,
παρολο που κατεβαζει το cfg αρχειο τους.
Ip ΓΙΟΚ!

Linksys:
Παλι δεν μπορω να συνδεθω αλλα τουλαχιστον βλεπω καποια παραπανω στοιχεια για την γραμμη μου και τα παραθετω:

Downstream/Upstream Margin : 7/7 db
Downstream/Upstream Attenuation : 36/21
Downstream/Upstream Transmit Power : 0/0

Επικοινωνια 3 φορες με τους "τεχνικους" της ON και ακομα με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο. (Οσο πηραν εσας τοσο πηραν εμενα)

Ζητω συγνωμη για το μηκος του μυνηματος.

----------


## dream_GR

> Παιδες θελω να με βοηθησετε μπας και βγαλω μια ακρη.
> Η κατασταση εχει ως εξης :
> 
> Την Τριτη 20/3 ηρθε ο τεχνικος και συνδεσε το καλωδιο στον κατανεμητη.
> Απο τοτε το τηλεφωνο ειναι οκ αλλα το internet παπαλα.
> 
> Απλα συγχρονιζει αλλα δεν δινει Ip.
> 
> Παραθετω καποια στοιχεια απο το Pirelli και το Linksys μπας και εχετε καμια ιδεα.
> ...


Εχεις ΠΜ. :Razz:

----------


## baltazar1999

> Εχεις ΠΜ.


Thnx αδελφε!  :Worthy:  Εχεις και εσυ ΠΜ. :One thumb up:

----------


## con

Κάποιος ενεργοποιημένος μπορεί να αναφέρει ποιότητα voip επικοινωνίας? Κατά προτίμηση με evoice, icall και voipdiscount.

----------


## dream_GR

> Κάποιος ενεργοποιημένος μπορεί να αναφέρει ποιότητα voip επικοινωνίας? Κατά προτίμηση με evoice, icall και voipdiscount.


είναι τόσο φορτωμένη η γραμμή μου απο download που αν βάλω voip απο πάνω η φωνή μου θα βγεί στα 500hz.... !!!!!!

----------


## IrmaRules

Καλά δεν το πιστεύω, λίγο άργησα να μπω και έγινε καβγάς. :Evil:   :Evil:  

Τέλος πάντων. Εγώ από χθες ακόμη περιμένω να με συνδέσουν (εκτός και αν κάνανε την σύνδεση με το αξιαγάπητο Κάιρο και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι).

Πάντως έτσι όπως με βλέπω θα αρχίσω κι εγώ να σε βρίζω ρε dream. Γιατί δεν μας ανοίγεις τις πόρτες του σπιτιού σου να μπούμε να δούμε κι εμείς; Μόνο στην ΟΝ ανοίγεις; Παλιόπαιδο  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  


Σοβαρά τώρα. Μην τα παίρνετε με τους καβγάδες παιδιά. Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο να δίνεις τον καλύτερο σου εαυτό να τεστάρις και να τρως πιο πολύ χρόνο να τα παραθέσεις στους άλλους και κάποιοι να αντιδρούν άσχημα. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι σε όλους μας έχουν τεντωθεί τα νεύρα, είτε από την αγωνία, είτε από την αναμονή είτε για οποιονδήποτε άλλο προσωπικό λόγο.
Καλό είναι για όλους μας (για τα νεύρα μας βασικά) να χαλαρώνουμε λίγο εδώ πέρα και εμπερειστατωμένα να δίνουμε λύσεις και απαντήσεις. Στην κατηγορία αυτή δεν εμπίπτουν οι εγκυρότατες πληροφορίες από τον ξάδερφο του μπατζανάκη του κουνιάδου που έχει έναν φίλο του οποίου ο φίλος έχει έναν ξάδερφο που δουλεύει σε μια εταιρεία που έχει καλές σχέσεις με την ΟΝ (και την οποιαδήποτε ΟΝ)

----------


## CUPRA

Εν τέλει είμαι ενεργοποιημένος

Συγχρονισμός στα 11.800 στο download και 1018 στο upload, πραγματική IP και τηλεφωνία.

ΔΕΝ παίζει ακόμα το videobox και αναμένω να σταλεί νέο configuration στο router για την mac του videobox για να ενεργοποιηθεί και αυτό.

----------


## vfragos

> Εν τέλει είμαι ενεργοποιημένος
> 
> Συγχρονισμός στα 11.800 στο download και 1018 στο upload, πραγματική IP και τηλεφωνία.
> 
> ΔΕΝ παίζει ακόμα το videobox και αναμένω να σταλεί νέο configuration στο router για την mac του videobox για να ενεργοποιηθεί και αυτό.


Έτσι μπράβο, καλορίζικος ! :One thumb up:   Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις.
Άντε να πέρνουμε σειρά ένας - ένας. :Razz:

----------


## con

> είναι τόσο φορτωμένη η γραμμή μου απο download που αν βάλω voip απο πάνω η φωνή μου θα βγεί στα 500hz.... !!!!!!


Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον πώς βγαίνει έστω κι έτσι! Υπάρχει QoS στο router για δοκιμή? Είστε τα μόνα πειραματόζωα και γιαυτό σας ταλαιπωρούμε...

----------


## mpregos

μίλησα με το CC της ΟΝ 
Δεν παίζει ο αποκωδικοποιητής;
_Η τηλεοραση τησ ΟΝ δεν είναι σε λειτουργία ,αλλά μπορείται να παρακολουθήσετε τα κανάλια DTT_
Δεν μπόρω να κτλβω τι παίζει;.......Και με το mail ούτε κωδικούς έχω πάρει ούτε καμμία ενημέρωση το τί παίζει....
εννοείται οτί το πάγιο δεν θα είναι 35 euro πλέον.
κομμένες υπηρεσίες -> κομμένο πάγιο
(αν τελίκα μείνω και δεν διακόψω την σύνδεση......disable port-forward βλέπε!!!!)

----------


## Dimitris73

Και τι σου απάντησαν?

----------


## mpregos

θα το δούμε και θα σε πάρουμε τηλ.

δηλαδη φέξε μου κ .....έπεσα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IrmaRules

Έχω τεχνικούς εδώ. Έχω φάει τα λυσακά μου από την αγωνία.....

----------


## lallasgr

> Έχω τεχνικούς εδώ. Έχω φάει τα λυσακά μου από την αγωνία.....


Α!!Σε σένα είναι τώρα?Εγώ τους περιμένω στις 2-6 το μεσημέρι ελπίζω να μην με στήσουν...Αν όλα πάνε καλά και με ενεργοποιήσουν θα ενημερώσω το απόγευμα και αν παίζει κομπλέ το Zyxel που έχω αν και με κάποιον φίλο που μίλησα δουλεύουν κανονικά τα Zyxel απλά για να το γράψω επίσημα θέλω να το τεστάρω και ο ίδιος... :Smile:  
Νεώτερα λοιπόν το απόγευμα ελπίζοντας φεύγοντας οι τεχνικοί να είμαι και ενεργοποιημένος. :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Λοιπόν πριν λίγο έγινε κάτι κορυφαίο !!! Θα σας πω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μόλις με ξαναπάρουν τηλέφωνο , όταν όμως λέω κορυφαίο, εννοώ κορυφαίο.

Stay tuned !!

----------


## Bebouar

Μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνία...

----------


## dream_GR

Nikaetos μην μας κάνεις κινέζικα βασανιστήρια!!! Λέγε!!!

----------


## adynaton

Off Topic


		Θα του ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός της ON!  :ROFL:

----------


## jded

Να μαντέψω?
Είδαν ότι είναι Super Moderator και του είπαν ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί άμεσα αρκεί να κλειδώσει όλα τα θέματα της ΟΝ στο forum!  :ROFL:

----------


## Bebouar

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## momo

Ωχ και μολις εστειλα το συμβολαιο με φαξ......

----------


## gpapvt

Baltazzar1999 εχω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο προβλημα.
Μολις εχθες παρελαβα εξοπλισμο.
Η τηλεφωνια παιζει οκ απο τη Τριτη.
Δεν μας τα λενε καλα στο Περιστερι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικαετός

LOL , συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Απλά περίμενα μήπως με ξανακαλέσουν από την ΟΝ και αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα.  :Wink:  

Λοιπόν χτυπάει το τηλ. γύρω στις 1.30 περίπου (ίσως ήταν και αργότερα) βλέπω στην οθόνη το 210 6161ΧΧΧ, α , ωραία λέω με παίρνουν για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς για να βρουν το καλώδιο LOL.

Απαντάω , ο κύριος τάδε, λεω μάλιστα

- Από Ον τέλεκομς κλπ κλπ έχετε κάνει αίτηση για να γίνεται συνδρομητής μας (η πρώτη έκπληξη)

- Λέω μάλιστα (με απορία)

- Δυστυχώς μας ενημέρωσε ο ΟΤΕ πως η αίτησή σας απορρίφθηκε 

- Γιατί ρωτάω εγώ

- Λόγω έλλειψης ακραίου δικτύου (ή κάπως έτσι) ---κόκαλο εγώ.
δυστυχώς (συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη) στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα εμείς.

Τώρα έχω πραγματικά πάρει ανάποδες , αλλά συνεχίζω να το παίζω ψύχραιμος...

- Γιατί παρακαλώ δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε τίποτα ? 

- Ξέρετε ο ΟΤΕ κλπ.//
- Να αφήσετε τον ΟΤΕ στην άκρη , λέω, εγώ έκανα αίτηση σε εσάς , όχι στον ΟΤΕ...
βρείτε τα εσείς με τον ΟΤΕ . 

- Μα , λέει εκείνη.

- Ακούστε λέω εγώ (η χαριστική βολή) 

Κυρία μου, είμαι ενεργοποιημένος (υποτίθεται) συνδρομητής σας, ο αριθμός μου είνα 211 τάδε, στις 8/3 μου παραδώσατε εξοπλισμό και εισπράξατε 65 €, στις 15 με κάλεσε ο κύριος έτσι και μου είπε πως είμαι ενεργοποιημένος,σας έχω πάρει τόσα τηλέφωνα για να πω πως δεν βλέπω πουθενά γραμμή σας και κάθε φορά με καθησυχάζετε λέγοντας πως θα κάνετε ότι μπορείτε για την επίλυση του προβλήματος και τώρα με καλείτε να μου πέιτε πως ο ΟΤΕ έχει απορρίψει την αίτηση ????


Κάγκελο η κοπέλλα. 

Μμμε συγχωρείτε, ψέλισε , δώστε μου 2 λεπτά ....

αναμονή 4 λεπτά . 

- Συγνώμη κύριε τάδε για την αναμονή., θα σας καλέσω εγώ εντός της ώρας για να σας πω τι θα κάνουμε με την περίπτωσή σας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Από τότε τίποτα ακόμα. 


Σχόλια- συμπεράσματα δικά σας  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## rdaniel

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Θα του ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός της ON!


Μπα, θα του ήρθε η ακυρωμένη σύνδεση της Tellas!  :ROFL: 

Edit: ΟΚ, τώρα είδα το μήνυμα με το τι έγινε πραγματικά και έχω μείνει άφωνος ...  :Sad:

----------


## Νικαετός

Αν έχω νεώτερα θα επανέλθω

----------


## IrmaRules

Για καλό σε έχουμε κάνει Moderator τώρα? Γιατί μας στεναχωρείς έτσι βρε παλικάρι μας; Δεν μας λυπάσαι καθόλου; Κι εγώ που ετοιμαζόμουνα να σου στείλω τους τεχνικούς που ήρθανε σε μένα;
 :Razz:

----------


## jded

Κλείδωσε το υποφόρουμ της ΟΝ να δεις πως θα στρώσουν όλα!  :Razz:

----------


## Bebouar

Α καλά...

Κι έλεγα ότι εγώ δε τη παλεύω σήμερα...

----------


## momo

ΦΤΟΥ που να παρει οχι μονο εστειλα το fax πριν απο λιγο αλλα μολις τωρα πηρα και επιβεβαιωσα οτι το πηραν ....... Μετα την τελλας 8α ζησω και δευτερο δραμα απο οτι φαινετε

----------


## grphoto

Αχ, σε ματιασαμε οταν σε ειχαν παρει πρωτο για την αποστολη του εξοπλισμου και η συνδεση σου εγινε γεφυρι της Αρτας.  :Whistle:

----------


## vfragos

καλά έχω μείνει μ@λ@κ@ς....δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα... :Mad:

----------


## manicx

Με την ΟΝ όλα γίνONνται

----------


## gpapvt

παιδια κατοπιν απειρων μπινελικιων με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι μεχρι τις 16:00 θα με παρουν να με ενημερωσουν υπευθυνα και εμπεριστατωμενα για το προβλημα μου (και μαλλον ολοκληρου του Περιστεριου) αφου αποτι φαινεται ολοι το ιδιο προβλημα εχουμε.
Με πηραν οντως στις 15:55 για να μου πουν οτι ακομα το κοιτουν και θα με παρουν παλι σε λιγο.
Με ξαναπαιρνουν στις 16:05 (!!!!!!!!!!!) για να μου ξαναπουν οτι μεχρι τις 16:30 θα μου εχουν απαντησει στα σιγουρα!!!!!!!!!!!
Τα σχολια δικα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????

.....και η αναμονη δικη μου!!!!
θα επανελθω σε λιγο....

----------


## IrmaRules

Νιώθω τόσο κουρασμένος με αυτά που ακούω. Διαβάζω και στα άλλα Forum για Forth, Vivo κτλ και αναρωτιέμαι. Που; Υπάρχει κάποια εταιρεία που αυτά που διαφημίζει να τα δίνει; Δηλαδή εκείνες οι ριμαδοεπιτροπές που τις πληρώνουμε αδρά τι στο καλό κάνουνε.
Είναι κρίμα, που κάτι τέτοια βλέπουμε και λέμε μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, ότι μια χούντα χρειαζόμαστε για να στρώσουμε. Κρίμα, πάντως. Πολύ κρίμα.

----------


## IrmaRules

> .....και η αναμονη δικη μου!!!!
> θα επανελθω σε λιγο....


Join the club....  :Thumb down:

----------


## No-Name

Σχόλιο μου:Τελικά αυτή η χώρα πάει ευρυζωνικά(και όχι μόνο) κατα διαόλου

----------


## Bebouar

Τι να πω κι εγώ που περιμένω τηλ. από τις 7/2 για τα πάντα...?

----------


## grphoto

Μηπως να παμε να παρουμε ολοι το Cube της vivodi που το εχει γνωστο καταστημα με 99 ευρω και ενα ενα σκληρο δισκο Lacie 250 gb δωρο και να ξεχασουμε τα 3play? Τουλαχιστον θα αισθανομαστε οτι αγορασαμε τον δισκο και το ιντερνετ το πηραμε δωρο.  :Whistle:

----------


## dimitris_74

νικαετος for president   :RTFM:   :RTFM:

----------


## rdaniel

> Τα σχολια δικα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????





> Υπάρχει κάποια εταιρεία που αυτά που διαφημίζει να τα δίνει; Δηλαδή εκείνες οι ριμαδοεπιτροπές που τις πληρώνουμε αδρά τι στο καλό κάνουνε.
> Είναι κρίμα, που κάτι τέτοια βλέπουμε και λέμε μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, ότι μια χούντα χρειαζόμαστε για να στρώσουμε. Κρίμα, πάντως. Πολύ κρίμα.





> Σχόλιο μου:Τελικά αυτή η χώρα πάει ευρυζωνικά(και όχι μόνο) κατα διαόλου


Για αυτό είπαμε να κάνουμε εκείνη τη διαμαρτυρία βρε παιδιά, μπας και κουνηθεί λιγάκι καμμιά ΕΕΤΤ και ρίξει καμμιά σφαλιάρα, γιατί δεν μας υπολογίζει κανείς σαν πελάτες, σαν Μ@***Ε$ μας υπολογίζουν μόνο φαίνεται  :Sad:  Και σόρρυ δηλαδή ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## dream_GR

Nikaetos Και λοιποί φίλοι.

Περίμενα τον κούριερ με τον εξοπλισμό 2 εβδομάδες πρίν. Αρχίζω τα τηλέφωνα μετά την παροδο 4 ωρών αποτο ραντεβού, ότι με έχετε στήσει, δεν εχω πάει δουλειά που έιναι ο κούριερ, ποιος είναι ο κούριερ, θα έρθει τελικά κλπ κλπ και μετά απο 4 τηλέφωνα που όλα μου ελεγαν θα το δώ και θα σας πάρω τηλεφωνο, και φυσικά κανένας δεν με ειδοποιούσε, δέχομαι ένα τηλέφωνημα απο 210 6161700 (και λέω ΝΑΤΟΣ!) ο Κύριος dream-GR? ΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ λέω! Απο ΟΝ τέλεκομζ! ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ! Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε... ΝΑΙ??? ΓΙΑΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ? ... για τα εταιρικά πακέτα που προσφέρει η ΟΝ τέλεκομζ!!! Τον Κακό σου τον ΦΛΑΡΟ ΒΡΕ Π@Π@Ρ@ ΑΗ ΣΙΧΤΗΡ εσύ και η εταιρία σου... το τι ακουσε ο φουκαράς.... του λέω πάς τώρα μέσα και βρίσκεις τον supservisor και μου τον φέρνεις αλλιώτικα θα σε κρατήσω στο τηλέφωνο μέχρι να λειώσεις!! Τελικά με τισ απειλές έφερε τον σουπερβαιζορ και εγινε πανηγύρι!!! που επιτάχυνε ολη την ενεργοποίηση μου σε βαθμό αφάνταστο.

Γράμμα εστειλα μέχρι και στον πρόεδρο τους και στην διευθύντρια του CC Και φυσικά 4-5 τηλέφωνα με τον regional marketing manager. Τελικά αυτά και η επιμονή έφεραν την ενεργοποίηση σε λογικά χρονικά πλαισια

Θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις πανηγύρι, έχεις όλοτο δικάιωμα να τους τρελάνεις... δεν μπορούνε να έχουν αυτοί το μονοπώλιο της τρέλας και να πουλάνε τρελή μόνοι τους?

----------


## mach

/troll on

 :Clap:  ΟΤΕΝΕΤ 768/192 FTW  :Clap: 

/troll off

----------


## bonsai

Ακριβώς το ίδιο Dream_GR... 9-12 μου είχαν πεί, ο κούριερ ήρθε στις 4 μετά απο 10 τηλέφωνα, και μου είπε ότι δε ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται στην ΟΝ... :ROFL:

----------


## aMUSiC

ο....κ....

Ψαχουλεύοντας τον router για τρύπες μπας και μπορέσω να μπω σαν admin (ακόμα το παλεύω btw).. ανακάλυψα και ένα φρικτό προγραμματιστικό λάθος στα scripts του pirelli...

Εν ολίγοις, με ελάχιστο κόπο μπορεί κάποιος να φτιάξει ένα πολύ απλό scriptάκι.. σε οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα... VB, C, php, asp.. οτιδήποτε.. και τρέχοντας το.. μέσα σε 5 λεπτά max, να έχει πετάξει offline ΟΛΟΥΣ τους χρήστες της ON (που έχουν pirelli). Και όχι μόνο αυτό.. δεν θα μπορέσει μετά κανένας να ξαναμπει αν δεν κάνει hardware reset τον router του. ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ.. δεν έχει να κάνει με το να ανεβάσει κάποιος corrupt configuration file... (και βέβαια όχι.. δεν πρόκειται να πω πως γίνεται.. αν και δεν θέλει και πτυχίο πυρηνικής φυσικής για να το ανακαλύψει κάποιος)..

"Χουμ.. έχει πιτάρει η ON και δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω όλο το internet με ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα σήμερα.. ας πετάξω κανένα να έχω όλη τη γραμμή για πάρτη μου.."

ΦΡΙΚΗ... εντελώς!...

Αν ΔΕΝ αλλάξει η πολιτική της ON, ή δεν καταφέρουμε να σπάσουμε τον κουκουρούτερ.. ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ το pirelli στο δίκτυό του. Είναι σίγουρος δικτυακός "θάνατος". Καλύτερα σκάστε άλλα 70 ευρώ και πάρτε ένα άλλο router.. θα γλυτώσετε πολλά περισσότερα από αυτά που θα πληρώνατε σε ζημιές και ψυχοφάρμακα!

----------


## dream_GR

amusic να είσαι καλά που μας το παλεύεις έτσι ζεστά το θέμα!! Ευγε φίλε!

----------


## Νικαετός

'Εχει και συνέχεια... μόλις μπαίνω μέσα στο τρόλευ, ξαναχτυπάει το κινητό μου...πάλι από ΟΝ .

Γεια σας κλπ ...

Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Θα πρέπει να μας στείλετε ένα φαξ όπου ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ, για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού να πάρουμε τον εξοπλισμό και να σας επιστρέψουμε τα χρήματά σας. 

Δηλαδή να ασχοληθώ και άλλο μαζί σας τους λέω...αποκλείεται. 

Τα ενδιάμεσα που ελέχθηκαν και που έκαναν όλο το ΓΗΡΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ- ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ να έχει σκάσει στα γέλια, δεν σας τα λέω... (Αυτό είναι το τρόλεϋ ?? - ένα από τα τρία - τέσσερα που κατεβαίνουν την Αλεξάνδρας). (Ειδικά όταν μου πρότειναν να κάνω μεταφορά του σταθερού της γυναίκας μου LOLLLLLLLLL) 

Dream, Νικόλα και λοιποί. Ειλικρινά φίλοι μου εύχομαι όχι μόνο καλά ξεμπερδέματα, αλλά να είναι όλα καλά και να μην αντιμετωπίσετε κανένα πρόβλημα. 

(Μέχρι τώρα από εναλλακτικούς μετράω πάντως 3 στα 3 -Vivo που δεν ήλθε ποτέ, Τελλάς που 3 μήνες ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση και τώρα η ΟΝ ... δυστυχώς φαίνεται πως η μόνη λύση είναι ο εθνικός οργανισμός  :Thumb down:  ,  δεν περίμενα να το πω ποτέ... Ο ΟΤΕ λύση  :ROFL:  )

----------


## mpregos

φίλε νικαετε τι να σου πω.......τουλάχιστον πολύ ποιο γρήγορα θα έχεις dsl,ακριβό μεν γρηγορα η ενεργοποιηση δε........
κουράγιο !!!!!!

----------


## Νικαετός

Όχι ΟΤΕ + ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έχω από πάντα ...απλά έλεγα να ξεφύγω  :Wink:

----------


## jded

Πώς και σου έχει ξεφύγει η Forthnet?  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> 'Εχει και συνέχεια... μόλις μπαίνω μέσα στο τρόλευ, ξαναχτυπάει το κινητό μου...πάλι από ΟΝ .
> 
> Γεια σας κλπ ...
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Θα πρέπει να μας στείλετε ένα φαξ όπου ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ, για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού να πάρουμε τον εξοπλισμό και να σας επιστρέψουμε τα χρήματά σας. 
> 
> Δηλαδή να ασχοληθώ και άλλο μαζί σας τους λέω...αποκλείεται. 
> 
> Τα ενδιάμεσα που ελέχθηκαν και που έκαναν όλο το ΓΗΡΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ- ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ να έχει σκάσει στα γέλια, δεν σας τα λέω... (Αυτό είναι το τρόλεϋ ?? - ένα από τα τρία - τέσσερα που κατεβαίνουν την Αλεξάνδρας). (Ειδικά όταν μου πρότειναν να κάνω μεταφορά του σταθερού της γυναίκας μου LOLLLLLLLLL) 
> ...


Νίκο δεν πειράζει. Μια ακόμα κακή εμπειρία απο τον κόσμο των εναλλακτικών  :Thumb down:

----------


## dream_GR

> Πώς και σου έχει ξεφύγει η Forthnet?


και η HOL... σου ξέφυγε... και θα είχες και καλό μέσο.... you know what i mean!!

----------


## dimitris_74

μήπως εχεις καποια σχέση με τον επιτιμο πρόεδρο πολιτικου κόμματος που ειναι στην εξουσία? 

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## dream_GR

> μήπως εχεις καποια σχέση με τον επιτιμο πρόεδρο πολιτικου κόμματος που ειναι στην εξουσία?


κάπου εδω μέσα σε banner διαφημιζόνταν και ο γυιός του το είδατε???

----------


## aMUSiC

Νικαετέ.. τώρα να τα κάνω attach τα -On avatars του msn ή θα φάω κάρτες για πολλαπλή παραποίηση λογοτύπου;; =)))

Καλως ήλθατε στην EurovisiOn...

----------


## dream_GR

> Νικαετέ.. τώρα να τα κάνω attach τα -On avatars του msn ή θα φάω κάρτες για πολλαπλή παραποίηση λογοτύπου;; =)))
> 
> Καλως ήλθατε στην EurovisiOn...


αστο γιατι το σχεδΟΝ μου παραλίγο να με αποβάλει!!! :Razz: 

εμαθα οτι το σχεδΟΝ logo ειχει τυπωθεί και κυκλοφόρησε εντός της ΟΝ!!

----------


## Νικαετός

> και η HOL... σου ξέφυγε... και θα είχες και καλό μέσο.... you know what i mean!!



Δυστυχώς 4νετ και HOL ΔΕΝ δίνουν δικό τους αριθμό. Θέλουν οπωσδήποτε γραμμή ΟΤΕ. (Ενώ οι άλλοι που έδιναν  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: )




> μήπως εχεις καποια σχέση με τον επιτιμο πρόεδρο πολιτικου κόμματος που ειναι στην εξουσία?


Χμμ, αν σου πως πως αρχίζω να το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## aMUSiC

> αστο γιατι το σχεδΟΝ μου παραλίγο να με αποβάλει!!!


το σχεδΟΝ σου ήταν εμπνευσμένο.. και ευτυχώς πρόλαβα και το τσίμπησα και το έκανα avatar.. μετά βέβαια ακολούθησε μπαράζ..

ταμπΟΝ, καλτσΟΝ, διευχΟΝ, χλωμΟΝ, μπαρδΟΝ, πάτερ ημΟΝ, strapON και βέβαια.. ΟΝειρα...

the possibilities are endless!

η χαρά του copywriter!

----------


## Νικαετός

Παιδιά, από εδώ και πέρα (δυστυχώς) μόνο θα παρακολουθώ το νήμα. Και πάλι καλή τύχη σε όλους.

----------


## apok

> Παιδιά, από εδώ και πέρα (δυστυχώς) μόνο θα παρακολουθώ το νήμα. Και πάλι καλή τύχη σε όλους.


Όχι ρε Νικόλα.. μην τα παρατάς.. και εμένα μου τα έσπασαν λίγο.. αλλά προχωράει το θέμα μου..

----------


## dimitris_74

Off Topic


		πλακα πλακα, τοσο καιρο ολοι φανταζόμαστε εναν καλύτερο adsl κοσμο με εναλλακτικους για να γλυτώσουμε απο τον οτε αλλα τελικα οι εναλλακτικοί εχουν γίνει η καλύτερη διαφήμιση του.

ελπιζω μεχρι τον νοέμβρη που λένε οτι θα φτάσουν μεχρι την παραμεθώριο των άνω λιοσσίων να εχει αντιστραφεί το κλίμα

----------


## Νικαετός

> Όχι ρε Νικόλα.. μην τα παρατάς.. και εμένα μου τα έσπασαν λίγο.. αλλά προχωράει το θέμα μου..



Είπα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ...μπορεί τελικά η ΟΝ να αποδειχθεί τέλεια και να δώσει και 50 Mbps στην τιμή των 10, για μένα όμως αποδείχθηκε όχι μόνο αναξιόπιστη, αλλά και εντελώς ...μην το πω. Anyway, δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί είπαμε πως είναι νέα εταιρία και χρειάζεται (αρκετή) πίστωση χρόνου.

----------


## apok

> Είπα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ...μπορεί τελικά η ΟΝ να αποδειχθεί τέλεια και να δώσει και 50 Mbps στην τιμή των 10, για μένα όμως αποδείχθηκε όχι μόνο αναξιόπιστη, αλλά και εντελώς ...μην το πω. Anyway, δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί είπαμε πως είναι νέα εταιρία και χρειάζεται (αρκετή) πίστωση χρόνου.


Η πρώτη εντύπωση ειναι αυτή που μετράει.. έχεις δίκιο σε αυτο :One thumb up: 

Aλλά τα καλά ( διακοπή ΟΤΕ ) κοποις κτώνται

( ναι ναι. ξέρω.. το σκότωσα )

----------


## Bebouar

ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΡΕ ΝΙΚΑΕΤΕ !
Ο ΑΕΤΟΣ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ...

----------


## aMUSiC

> ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΡΕ ΝΙΚΑΕΤΕ !
> Ο ΑΕΤΟΣ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ...


ή στο Πατάρι  :Razz:

----------


## spsomas

Dream_gr μήπως έχεις ρωτήσει τι γίνετε με τα 4 e-mail που δίνουν? Καταρχάς σου έχουν δώσει αυτή την υπηρεσία η ακόμα? Έχεις κάποια πληροφορία ως προς αυτό το θέμα?

Τώρα είδα την απάντησή στο άλλο νήμα,  :One thumb up:

----------


## dream_GR

> Dream_gr μήπως έχεις ρωτήσει τι γίνετε με τα 4 e-mail που δίνουν? Καταρχάς σου έχουν δώσει αυτή την υπηρεσία η ακόμα? Έχεις κάποια πληροφορία ως προς αυτό το θέμα?


που το έγραψα... ψάξε σε ένα απο τα τόσα ποστς το απάντησσα πρίν λίγο!!!! :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Παιδια τελικα οπως ειναι η κατασταση τωρα δεν αξιζει να ασχολεισαι με κανενα εναλλακτικο...διαβαζω και στα αλλα threads της Forth,Tellas και εκει τα ιδια τραβανε οσοι κακομοιρηδες ειχαν την ατυχη εμπνευση να τους εμπιστευτουν τα λεφτουδακια τους και τις ελπιδες τους για αξιοπρεπες Ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα του 2007!

Εφτασα και εγω στο σημειο σαν τον φιλο τον Νικαετο να ελπιζω στον ΟΤΕ!!!
Εκει μας φτασανε οι μπακαληδες εναλλακτικοι!

----------


## nnn

Για να χαλαρώσει λίγο η τραγελαφική κατάσταση,αν κλειδώσω όλα τα θέματα της ON θα με συνδέσουν στο δίκτυο τους ?  :Razz:  
Α ξέχασα δεν καλύπτομαι  :ROFL:  

Νίκο τι να πω απίστευτο.

----------


## ioannis32

Καλησπέρα,

Σήμερα είχα λίγο χρόνο και δοκίμασα το tv box. Η συνδεσμολογία είναι εξαιρετικά απλή. Μετά την εκκίνηση, τζίφος! Δεν έβρισκε τίποτε. Ένα γρήγορο τηλέφωνο στο cc, μία εξαγωγή-επανεισαγωγή του καλωδίου από το splitter στο router και όλα ήταν οκ.

Από το λίγο zapping που έκανα, δεν διαπίστωσα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Σπασίματα στην εικόνα δεν είχα. Στον ΣΚΑΙ διαπίστωσα κάποιο σπάσιμο στον ήχο ανά τακτά διαστήματα. Το OnREC λειτουργεί πολύ καλά, με χρήση rewind, fast forward και pause.

Τις διαθέσιμες ταινίες του OnCinema τις είδα βιαστικά. Ορισμένες είναι ενδιαφέρουσες, άλλες πάλι είναι εντελώς άγνωστες. Ίσως θα πρέπει να σκεφθούν στην ΟΝ μια πολιτική τιμολόγησης διαφορετική, αντί του σταθερού 1,99 ευρώ, π.χ. πρώτης προβολής 2,99, σαπάκια 0,49 κλπ.

Αφού διάλεξα μία παιδική ταινία για τον πιτσιρικά, ξεκίνησα την παράλληλη δοκιμή με surf, d/l και torrents.

Το surfing είναι πολύ γρήγορο. Το D/L από rapidshare κυμάνθηκε μεταξύ 400 και 800kb/s. Pas mal du tout...

To speedtest.net δίνει 900~1.200kbps από διάφορους ευρωπαϊκούς servers.

Με το μ-Torrent η ταχύτητα που είχα ήταν κλασσικά ~30kb/s. Δεν έχω πειράξει βεβαίως πόρτες.

*edit*: Σε torrent με αρκετούς seeders, είδα και ~50kb/s.
*2o edit*: Είδα και 70 και 80, ακόμη και 150 kb/s. Εντυπωσιακό, τουλάχιστον για τη δική μου εμπειρία...

----------


## princess

Αυτο που μου μυριζε τωρα εχει αρχισει και βρωμαει!!!!
Λοιπον αφου πηρα καμποσα τηλεφωνα και εθεσα το θεμα ως "ξερετε, αν ειναι να με ενεργοποιησετε σε δυο μηνες, θα εχω ανανεωσει την συνδρομη που ηδη εχω οποτε δε θα σας χρειαστω, ακυρωστε με", την επομενη μερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο να μου πουν οτι "δεν υπαρχουν καλωδια το ΚΑΦΑΟ" (αυτο ειναι η ελλειψη ακραιου δικτυου, ε Νικαετε :Wink: 
Στη δικη μου περιπτωση δεν προλαβαν να μου στειλουν εξοπλισμο και να με ενημερωσουν για τη νεα γραμμη που ηρθε κλπ κλπ.... Γιατι αρχισα τις φωνες στις 25-30 μερες.
Στο mail που τους ενημερωσα οτι ο ΟΤΕ μου εφερε αμεσως την νεα γραμμη που ζητησα -και ΔΕΝ ειναι Pcm οπως ειπα- ουδεις απαντησε.. Και ουδεις ενδιαφερθηκε.
Κατι μου λεει οτι η ελλειψη ακραιου δικτυου, ειναι μια πολυ ωραια καραμελλα -δεν ξερω αν το ακραιου ειναι η γεμιση για να μην ειναι πολυ σκετο το "ελλειψη δικτυου" ειδικα σε περιοχες που φιγουραριζαν σαν διαθεσιμες απο τις 25/01....
Κατι μου λεει οτι κανεις δεν εστειλε καμμια αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν ηταν ετοιμος να τη στειλει... 
Και καλα στην περιπτωση του Νικαετου υπηρχε ηδη η γραμμη αλλα ηταν νεκρη, και του εστειλαν τον εξοπλισμο... Σε μενα που δεν υπηρχε καν γραμμη, ανακαλυψαν την "ελλειψη" πολυ νωριτερα.

Ρε παλικαρια απο το  ΙλιΟΝ, καποιοι θα ενεργοποιουνταν σημερα.... Κανενα νεο;;   :Clap:

----------


## haris2121

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Σήμερα είχα λίγο χρόνο και δοκίμασα το tv box. Η συνδεσμολογία είναι εξαιρετικά απλή. Μετά την εκκίνηση, τζίφος! Δεν έβρισκε τίποτε. Ένα γρήγορο τηλέφωνο στο cc, μία εξαγωγή-επανεισαγωγή του καλωδίου από το splitter στο router και όλα ήταν οκ.
> 
> Από το λίγο zapping που έκανα, δεν διαπίστωσα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Σπασίματα στην εικόνα δεν είχα. Στον ΣΚΑΙ διαπίστωσα κάποιο σπάσιμο στον ήχο ανά τακτά διαστήματα. Το OnREC λειτουργεί πολύ καλά, με χρήση rewind, fast forward και pause.
> 
> Τις διαθέσιμες ταινίες του OnCinema τις είδα βιαστικά. Ορισμένες είναι ενδιαφέρουσες, άλλες πάλι είναι εντελώς άγνωστες. Ίσως θα πρέπει να σκεφθούν στην ΟΝ μια πολιτική τιμολόγησης διαφορετική, αντί του σταθερού 1,99 ευρώ, π.χ. πρώτης προβολής 2,99, σαπάκια 0,49 κλπ.
> 
> Αφού διάλεξα μία παιδική ταινία για τον πιτσιρικά, ξεκίνησα την παράλληλη δοκιμή με surf, d/l και torrents.
> ...


καλορυζικη! λυσε μου μερικες αποριες
αυτες τις ταχυτητες τις επιανε καθως ειχες ανοικτη την τηλεοραση?  

ειχα βαλει το tv-box στην lcd αλλα δεν εδειχνε  σε 16"9 που ειναι και το προτυπο της τηλεορασης,λυθηκε αυτο το προβλημα?(να σημειωθει οτι δεν μπορουσα ουτε καν να μπω στο μενου επειδη δεν ειμαι ακομα ενεργοποιημενος)

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Με το μ-Torrent η ταχύτητα που είχα ήταν κλασσικά ~30kb/s. Δεν έχω πειράξει βεβαίως πόρτες.
> 
> *edit*: Σε torrent με αρκετούς seeders, είδα και ~50kb/s.
> *2o edit*: Είδα και 70 και 80, ακόμη και 150 kb/s. Εντυπωσιακό, τουλάχιστον για τη δική μου εμπειρία...


Φιλε μου χωρις να εχω καμμια προθεση να σε προσβαλω εταιριες σαν την ΟΝ θα προσευχονταν να μενανε τοσο ευκολα ικανοποιημενοι οι πελατες της οπως εσυ!!! :Razz:

----------


## gpapvt

παιδες εδω και 3 λεπτα ειμαι full ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ioannis32

Οι ταχύτητες ήταν με ανοικτή τηλεόραση, τόσο στο τρέχον πρόγραμμα, όσο και στο VOD. Η τηλεόραση που έχω είναι LCD 32' και έπαιζε μια χαρά σε 16:9...

Hellraiser, γενικά είμαι ένας μέσος χρήστης με λογικές απαιτήσεις. Ως τώρα σε ότι αφορά το internet είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Με το τηλέφωνο έχω προβλημα, και μάλιστα έστειλα και επιστολή για να τους ταρακουνήσω. Τώρα, σε ότι αφορά τα torrents, επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με ανοίγματα πορτών, τόσο με Otenet, όσο και με Altec, η ταχύτητα ήταν κολλημένη στα 30 kb/s. Η διαφορά είναι, για μένα, εμφανής.  :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

> Οι ταχύτητες ήταν με ανοικτή τηλεόραση, τόσο στο τρέχον πρόγραμμα, όσο και στο VOD. Η τηλεόραση που έχω είναι LCD 32' και έπαιζε μια χαρά σε 16:9...
> 
> Hellraiser, γενικά είμαι ένας μέσος χρήστης με λογικές απαιτήσεις. Ως τώρα σε ότι αφορά το internet είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Με το τηλέφωνο έχω προβλημα, και μάλιστα έστειλα και επιστολή για να τους ταρακουνήσω. Τώρα, σε ότι αφορά τα torrents, επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με ανοίγματα πορτών, τόσο με Otenet, όσο και με Altec, η ταχύτητα ήταν κολλημένη στα 30 kb/s. Η διαφορά είναι, για μένα, εμφανής.


Φιλε μου τη συνδεση την εκανες με hdmi,component ή scart???

Γιατι εχω και εγω 32αρα και ενδιαφερομαι μιας και ειχε αναφερει παλιοτερα ο Dream οτι στον προτζεκτορα του επαιζε μον 4:3.

----------


## IrmaRules

Νικαετέ μην παραιτείσαι.... Σήκωσε μια κεραία ως εκεί πάνω και κλέβε Bandwith από τα Bridgestone ή πως στο  :Evil:   τα λένε.
Επίσης θα σου πρότεινα αφού είναι για νέο βρόγχο να κάνεις την αίτηση, άστους να στα φέρουνε, παίξε 10 ημέρες και μετά να τους τα δώσεις πίσω και αυτοί μην ανησυχείς, ξέρουν που θα τα βάλουν (στο ράφι εννοώ βρε πονηρά μυαλά!)
Πραγματικά να τους το κάνεις αυτό. Είναι το λιγότερο που τους αξίζει....
Συμπάσχω πραγματικά. Να είμαι με το ΚΑΦΑΟ απέναντι και να πρέπει ένα γ@@@ο καλώδιο να μπει στην θέση του και να μην μπορώ; Αφού σκέφτομαι το βράδυ να πάω και να το ανοίξω μόνος μου. Είναι κανείς για επικύνδηνες αποστολές;

----------


## faithl3ss

Ρε παιδια μια χαρη...διαβαζω εδω και 10σελιδες και ο μονος ο οποιοσ δεν ειναι OFF TOPIC ειναι ο aMUSiC και ο ioannis32.Οσοι εχουν προβληματα καλο ειναι να τα γραψουν στο σωστο νημα...
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## mpregos

ακόμα να παίξει η τηλεοραση........
και άλλο πρόβλημα.....
στο dc++ με πεταει κατηε 10 λεπτά περίπου και είμαι σαν passive

----------


## ioannis32

> Φιλε μου τη συνδεση την εκανες με hdmi,component ή scart???
> 
> Γιατι εχω και εγω 32αρα και ενδιαφερομαι μιας και ειχε αναφερει παλιοτερα ο Dream οτι στον προτζεκτορα του επαιζε μον 4:3.


Η σύνδεση ήταν με scart.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νικαετέ μην παραιτείσαι.... Σήκωσε μια κεραία ως εκεί πάνω και κλέβε Bandwith από τα Bridgestone ή πως στο   τα λένε.
> Επίσης θα σου πρότεινα αφού είναι για νέο βρόγχο να κάνεις την αίτηση, άστους να στα φέρουνε, παίξε 10 ημέρες και μετά να τους τα δώσεις πίσω και αυτοί μην ανησυχείς, ξέρουν που θα τα βάλουν (στο ράφι εννοώ βρε πονηρά μυαλά!)
> Πραγματικά να τους το κάνεις αυτό. Είναι το λιγότερο που τους αξίζει....
> Συμπάσχω πραγματικά. Να είμαι με το ΚΑΦΑΟ απέναντι και να πρέπει ένα γ@@@ο καλώδιο να μπει στην θέση του και να μην μπορώ; Αφού σκέφτομαι το βράδυ να πάω και να το ανοίξω μόνος μου. Είναι κανείς για επικύνδηνες αποστολές;


Ποια να μου φέρουν?? Μα τον εξοπλισμό μου τον έχουν παραδώσει από 8/3 και (υποτίθεται) πως είμαι ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ενεργοποιημένος από 15/3... (έχω κα δικό μου νούμερο της ΟΝ, που καλεί και βγαίνει και τηλεφωνητής) τι λέμε τόσα ποστ???  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## coil

Φίλε Νίκο, συμπάσχω!!!

Παρομοίως παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό στις 08/03 και από τότε έχω 
μείνει με το π@@@ στο χέρι  :Sad: 

Αν και εσύ έχεις προχωρήσει μερικά βήματα παραπέρα ... 




> Ποια να μου φέρουν?? Μα τον εξοπλισμό μου τον έχουν παραδώσει από 8/3 και (υποτίθεται) πως είμαι ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ενεργοποιημένος από 15/3... (έχω κα δικό μου νούμερο της ΟΝ, που καλεί και βγαίνει και τηλεφωνητής) τι λέμε τόσα ποστ???

----------


## Νικαετός

Nαι αλλά σκέψου να σε πάρουν αύριο και να σου πουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει απορρίψει την αίτησή σας...
γιατί δεν έχει καλώδιο, αφού τους έχεις πάρει 10 τηλέφωνα να τους πεις πως δεν υπάρχει γραμμή και αυτοί να επιμένουν πως είσαι οκ και ΟΝ !!!!

----------


## coil

Εντάξει πάω πάσο ... 

Όσες φορές τους έχω πρήξει πάντως η απάντηση είναι ότι 
από τον ΟΤΕ έχει περάσει η αίτηση επιτυχώς και πρέπει να περιμένω 
το "αρμόδιο τμήμα" να επικοινωνήσει για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού. 
Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να γίνει σε κανένα τρίμηνο έτσι όπως πάει η δουλειά ...

----------


## Νικαετός

Το παράλογο είναι πως ακριβώς τα ίδια μου είχαν πει και εμένα, από τις  5 ή 6 /3 όταν με πήραν τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού για τον εξοπλισμό ΚΑΙ τα 65 ευρώ.  :Thumb down:

----------


## coil

Ωωωχχχχ τέτοια λέγε μου  :Mad:

----------


## zatast

> παιδες εδω και 3 λεπτα ειμαι full ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


τι εγινε?και το  internet ok τελικα.σε πηραν τηλ ή το ειδες μονος.πως πανε τα κατεβασματα?δικος σου  router ή το cinturato???για πες γενικα...

----------


## dream-maniac

> πήρα τηλέφωνο και δήλωσα τις πόρτες 5631-2 και αυριο ο τεχνικός θα το κάνει. Αν έπαιρνα τηλεφωνο λογική ώρα εργάσιμη και όχι 1:05 το βράδυ θα γινόταν επιτόπου. Να δούμε?
> 
> Επίσης ρώτησα για αλλαγή username/password on/on... το μελετάνε....


τελικα φιλε dream τι εγινε??Σου την ανοιξαν την πορτα??η ουτε που ασχοληθηκαν?!!

----------


## dream_GR

> τελικα φιλε dream τι εγινε??Σου την ανοιξαν την πορτα??η ουτε που ασχοληθηκαν?!!


ΦΥΣΙΚΑ οχι!!!!!

Σιγά μην το έκαναν. Και εγώ απλά το ζήτησα για να δώ αντίδραση τους? Το Cinturatto ουτε που το εχω πάνω οπότε και να δοκίμασαν θα βρήκαν το LINKSYS μπροστά τους!!!!! Χεχεχε!!! Λάθος πόρτα.... εεε σόρρυ λάθος σπίτι χτυπήσαμε!!! Κατάλαβες!! απο δευτέρα θα μάθουμε αν θα αλλάξει η πολιτική τους...  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## sdikr

> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ οχι!!!!!
> 
> Σιγά μην το έκαναν. Και εγώ απλά το ζήτησα για να δώ αντίδραση τους? Το Cinturatto ουτε που το εχω πάνω οπότε και να δοκίμασαν θα βρήκαν το LINKSYS μπροστά τους!!!!! Χεχεχε!!! Λάθος πόρτα.... εεε σόρρυ λάθος σπίτι χτυπήσαμε!!! Κατάλαβες!! απο δευτέρα θα μάθουμε αν θα αλλάξει η πολιτική τους...


Τότε γιατί λές φυσικά όχι;
Αφού δεν έχεις το δικό τους πάνω,  μπορεί πολύ απλά να ανοίξαν την πόρτα στο  config  file  πού έχουν στον server τους

Οπότε   εγώ θα έλεγα δεν την άνοιξαν γιατί δεν μπορούσαν λόγο του οτί έβαλα αλλόν εξοπλισμό πάνω

----------


## baltazar1999

Απο χτες το βραδυ ειμαι ON. Ειχε προβλημα το Α/Κ Περιστεριου.

Συγχρονισμος στα 10,01mb download,1,05 upload.

Απο ταχυτητες ειδα 600-800.

Απο torrents παιζουν απο 30-300.

Τους εχω παρει τηλεφωνο να μου ανοιξουν πορτες αλλα τπτ ακομα.

Btw, εχω και κατι disconnects απο το πρωι για 30 secs και μου σπαει τα νευρα.

Φανταζομαι οτι φταιει ο καινουριος κομβος.

----------


## dream_GR

@baltazar καλορίζικος, τελικά ιδιες ταχύτητες έχουμε όλοι μου φαίνεται, και τα dsconnects είναι μάλλον απο τα διαρκή κατσαβιδιάσματα του δικτύου τους, και οχι θέμα ποιότητας γραμμής? (Αυτό ευχομαι να είναι γιατί ετσι αν αυτοί κάποτε καταλήξουν σε μια κατάσταση και αφήσουν τα κατσαβίδια στο κασίδι μας θα έχουμε σταθερή γραμμή... αν έφταιγε ή φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και το δίκτυο τους, τότε απλά θα έπρεπε ή πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με ότι μας δίνουν.

Εμένα με είχε τρελλάνει αρχικά στα disconnects σε βαθμό που είμουν 3 λεπτά ΟΝ και 2 λεπτά ΟΦΦ...!!!

@sdikr μου εδωσαν να καταλάβω ότι δεν είναι ρύθμιση του config file, αλλά Login στο router Μου με admin rights και επιτόπου ανοιγμα... ομως δεν είμαι ουτε τεχνικός της ΟΝ, ουτε τεχνικός γενικά και ουτε με απασχολεί σε τελική πως το κάνουν. αν το έκαναν με config file, που μου ακούγεται πιθανότατο, οπως λές θα το βάλω πάνω το cinturato να δώ αν θα κατεβάσει τίποτε στο log, και ενα port scan να δώ αν ανοιξαν τις requested πόρτες...!!!

Αν και για να είμαι εριλικρινής πιστεύω τον τεχνικό φίλο, που μου έιπε ότι εχθές Παρασκευη δεν θα γίνει, σίγουρα Σ/Κ δεν θα στο κάνουν και πάμε απο Δευτέρα που θα έχουμε εξελίξεις! Απλα μεταφερω τι μου είπε ο mr ON man!

----------


## RyDeR

Ναι οι #$%^φάρδουλες να ενεργοποιούνται!  :One thumb up:  

Καλορίζικες οι συνδέσεις guyz.

----------


## Spanos

> Απο χτες το βραδυ ειμαι ON. Ειχε προβλημα το Α/Κ Περιστεριου.
> 
> Συγχρονισμος στα 10,01mb download,1,05 upload.
> 
> Απο ταχυτητες ειδα 600-800.
> 
> Απο torrents παιζουν απο 30-300.
> 
> Τους εχω παρει τηλεφωνο να μου ανοιξουν πορτες αλλα τπτ ακομα.
> ...


Σε ποιά περιοχή στο Περιστέρι; Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση :One thumb up:

----------


## lallasgr

> Απο χτες το βραδυ ειμαι ON. Ειχε προβλημα το Α/Κ Περιστεριου.
> 
> Συγχρονισμος στα 10,01mb download,1,05 upload.
> 
> Απο ταχυτητες ειδα 600-800.
> 
> Απο torrents παιζουν απο 30-300.
> 
> Τους εχω παρει τηλεφωνο να μου ανοιξουν πορτες αλλα τπτ ακομα.
> ...


Σήμερα το πρωί και εγώ είχα κάποια disconnects για 30 secs και επανερχόταν.Τώρα από ταχύτητες εγώ είμαι πλήρως ευχαριστημένος...Έφτασε να δω και αυτο *Downstream: 1166.36 KBytes/s  Upstream: 62.21 KBytes/s* το οποίο να σημειώσω ότι δεν ήταν στιγμιαίο... :Smile:

----------


## baltazar1999

> Σε ποιά περιοχή στο Περιστέρι; Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση


Λοφος Αξιωματικων

----------


## RyDeR

> Σήμερα το πρωί και εγώ είχα κάποια disconnects για 30 secs και επανερχόταν.Τώρα από ταχύτητες εγώ είμαι πλήρως ευχαριστημένος...Έφτασε να δω και αυτο *Downstream: 1166.36 KBytes/s  Upstream: 62.21 KBytes/s* το οποίο να σημειώσω ότι δεν ήταν στιγμιαίο...


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

[απο μέσα μου όμως...  :Sorry:  ]

----------


## Spanos

> Λοφος Αξιωματικων


Ωραία είσαι και γείτονας, περιμένουμε και άλλους απο Λόφο ελπίζω σύντομα  :Clap:

----------


## harris

> Απο χτες το βραδυ ειμαι ON.


Καλοτάξιδη η γραμμή  :Clap: 




> Σήμερα το πρωί και εγώ είχα κάποια disconnects για 30 secs και επανερχόταν.Τώρα από ταχύτητες εγώ είμαι πλήρως ευχαριστημένος...Έφτασε να δω και αυτο *Downstream: 1166.36 KBytes/s  Upstream: 62.21 KBytes/s* το οποίο να σημειώσω ότι δεν ήταν στιγμιαίο...


Εντυπωσιακότατος θα έλεγα, αν και το upload θα έπρεπε να είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο  :Wink: 

Μπορεί κάποιος ενεργοποιημένος να κάνει ένα tracert και ένα ping  στο google να δούμε τι γίνεται;  :Wink:

----------


## lallasgr

> Καλοτάξιδη η γραμμή 
> 
> 
> 
> Εντυπωσιακότατος θα έλεγα, αν και το upload θα έπρεπε να είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο 
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος ενεργοποιημένος να κάνει ένα tracert και ένα ping  στο google να δούμε τι γίνεται;


Το upload μου είναι 100-105 απλά την ώρα που πάτησα να γίνει η μέτρηση έτυχε να δίνω με τόσα... :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

> Λοφος Αξιωματικων


Καλορίζικη ! Είμαστε γείτονες, μένω και εγώ στο λόφο, στην οδό Μπαρουξή και περιμένω ενεργοποίηση σύντομα ελπίζω (αίτηση 22/2).

----------


## ownagE_

> Έφτασε να δω και αυτο *Downstream: 1166.36 KBytes/s Upstream: 62.21 KBytes/s* το οποίο να σημειώσω ότι δεν ήταν στιγμιαίο...


 :Stunned:  

Καλα downloads φιλε  :Smile:

----------


## tkonto

> Ρε παιδιά, παίζει κάτι με το andr.net? Βγάζει συνεχώς forbidden...Μη μου πείτε τώρα ότι θα αρχίζουν να μας κόβουν και sites.... Αντε να δούμε...


Mπα. Μου κίνησε την περιέργεια. Το ίδιο βγάζει και σε εμένα από Altec άρα φταίει το site.

do not worry for that!

----------


## Avesael

Και μετα την εθνικη ξεφτιλα ας μιλησουμε λιγο για τα παραθυροφυλλα και γενικα για ταχυτητες.
Σημερα παρατηρησα μια ψιλοαργοπορια στην ταχυτητα σε http αλλα ειδα κατι απιστευτο σε torrent και για μια στιγμη νομισα οτι ανοιξαν τις πορτες... χεχεχε.Λοιπον κατεβαζα Prison Break Season 2 ολα τα επεισόδια 511kb/s και μεσο όρο 350 με 450 !!! Αυτο κράτησε για 5 ωρες περιπου και αυτη τη στιγμη κατεβασει με το πενιχρό 25kb/s... :Thinking:

----------


## apostolisp

καλησπερα και απο μένα παίδες.
υπάρχει καάποιος απο εδω στο φόρουμ που να παίζει online παιχνίδι πχ america's army, call of duty κλπ και να μας πει τι ping εχει σε ευρωπαικούς ΄σερβερ? οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά να δουμε και μεις που περιμένουμε ενεργοποιηση τι μας περιμένει!!!
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## sportis

Οταν φιλε μου συνδεθουμε με το καλο σε προκαλω σε μονομαχια στο call of duty  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ancm

Καλημέρα παιδιά και από μένα,παρακολουθώ το forum αρκετο καιρό,αλλά πρωτη φωρά postάρω για να ενημερώσω και γω με την σειρά μου.
Ηρθε τελικά ο τεχνικός Παρασκευή,είχα κάνει αίτηση με φορητότητα από τις 2/2 ,αλλά απορρίφτηκε από ΟΤΕ ,οπότε κάναμε νέα αίτηση σστις 22/2,και όπως μου είπαν με μια μαγκιά που θα κάνανε έτσι ώστε να τρέχουν παράλληλα οι διαδικασίες ,χωρίς να μου "κόψουν"την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση adsl που είχα από TELLAS.Στο διαμέρισμα μου έφτανε και δεύτερη γραμμή-το οποίο αγνοούσα-οπότε μου ενεργοποιήσανε αυτή.Η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ με την σειρά της,δεν μου απενεργοποιούσε την μέχρι πρότεινος σσύνδεση της.Είχα στείλει ΦΑΞ από τις 2/2 για διακοπή,και μυ την κόψανε 23/3!!!!!και μετά από απειλές και καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Τελικά ο συγχρονισμός ήταν τέλειος!!!!Παρασκευή μου έκοψε το ιντερνετ η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ και μετά απογεθματάκι ήρθε ο τεχνικός και με "ενεργοποίησε".Οπότε το αποτέλεσμα είναι πως τώρα έχω 2 ενεργές γραμμές με την μία να παίζει ΟΤΕ και η άλλη ΟΝ.
Το μόντεμ συγχρονίζει στα 6,8-7Μb/s ,οι πόρτες φυσικά είναι κλειστές,δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω τις κλασικές για dc++ ,emule,τηλεόραση δεν έχω.....και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί!!!!Αν κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα ας πεί.Τηλέφωνο έχω μεν αλλά να με καλέσουν δεν μπορούν ακόμα,πρέπει λέει να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία φορητότητας από ΟΤΕ,δηλαδή τέλος του μήνα.Πάντως λένε πως μπορώ να καλέσω όπου θέλω από την γραμμή τους. 
Επίσης ο τεχνικός έγραψε στο χαρτί που άφησε κάτι για λάθος μεικτόμηση(?)δεν το βγάζω όπως το έχει γράψει,πάντως όλη την ώρα που ήταν εδώ...έβριζε τον ΟΤΕ για λάθος στοιχεία.
Τώρα στα πιο τεχνικά.....Στο router μπαίνω με ip 192.168.1.1,οκ τα περισσότερα router αυτό έχουν σαν default ip,αλλά ας πούμε ότι ένας άσχετος με το αντικείμενο προσπαθούσε να συνδεθεί....τι θα έκανε?Οδηγίες υπάρχουν κάπου ρε παιδιά?Αυτά που στέλνουν μαζί με τα κουτιά είναι απλά για το καλοσώρισμα και τις τυπικές συνδέσεις...εκτός αν ξεχάσαν να βάλουν κάτι μέσα.Και μην μοθ πέιτε ότι μπορεί να τα γράφει το site,κάποιος άσχετος δεν έχει ιντερνετ πριν συνδέσει τον εξοπλισμό.Ούτε πάλι παίζει να έχω ενεργοποιημένο τον DHCP στο pc μου by default.....Και ας πούμε ότι με απανωτά ping τον βρήκα...μετά με τι user name/pass θα μπώ?Δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει αυτό το on/on έστω κάπου?μπορεί να θέλω να κλείσω το wireless,η να βάλω WEP.Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και το forum.Τέλος είδα στο DHCP client ποιά ips έχουν μοιραστεί και είδα ότι έχει δώσει μία 192.168.1.5 κάπου,υποθέτω στο tvbox.Κάνω όμως ping στην παραπάνω ip αλλά μάταια.....Δεν θα έπρεπε να απαντάει στο ping?Εχω κάνει καμιά μ@λ...στην σύνδεση?Αν και δεν έχεις και πολλά τέτοια περιθώρια...ένα καλώδιο είναι...εκτός αν είναι κομένο(έβαλα το 5μ).Πάντως τηλεόραση δεν έχω...και εκνευρίζομαι.
Μετά από όλα αυτά χθες το πρςί...πήρα το CC της ON και τα κατέγραψε τα προβλήματα που είχα...και περιμένω να με πάρει κάποιος τεχνικός τηλέφωνο.....
Εν κατακλείδη....είμαι σχεδόν ενεργοποιημένος...χωρίς πόρτες,χωρίς τηλεόραση,και ημιτηλέφωνο(αν και το τηλέφωνο δεν με απασχολει)

Δώστε κανένα link για να κάνω αξιοπιιστο ,όσον το δυνατόν,speed test....

----------


## sportis

Για το 1 πρεπει να συνδεεται με το router με καλωδιο που σου δινουν και ειναι στα 5 μετρα.

----------


## haris2121

ειναι καιρος να φτιαξουμε μια λιστα με τα ακριβη καναλια που προσφερει η ον στην iptv και να την βαλουμε σαν υπόμνημα στην πρωτη σελιδα στο section on telecoms. εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα ποια ακριβως ειναι ολοι περιεκτικα τα λετε.επισης και σε ποια καναλια ακριβως προσφερεται το on-rec 

τι λετε λοιπον?

----------


## hsigma

> Για το 1 πρεπει να συνδεεται με το router με καλωδιο που σου δινουν και ειναι στα 5 μετρα.


 :Thinking:  , αυτό μάλλον είναι πρόβλημα... Είναι σε διαφορετικό δωμάτιο η TV, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα 5μ μήκος δεν είναι αρκετά.
Τί καλώδιο είναι αυτό? Εννοώ είναι κάποιο περίεργο που δε βρίσκεις στο εμπόριο, ή κάτι που βρίσκεις εύκολα, ώστε να ψάξω να βρω μακρύτερο?

----------


## Jazzer

> , αυτό μάλλον είναι πρόβλημα... Είναι σε διαφορετικό δωμάτιο η TV, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα 5μ μήκος δεν είναι αρκετά.
> Τί καλώδιο είναι αυτό? Εννοώ είναι κάποιο περίεργο που δε βρίσκεις στο εμπόριο, ή κάτι που βρίσκεις εύκολα, ώστε να ψάξω να βρω μακρύτερο?


Είναι καλώδιο UTP με RJ 45 άκρες, με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη όμως.
Οι φίλοι που έχουν παραλάβει εξοπλισμό παρακαλώ να μας το επιβεβαιώσουν. :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

Nαι το tv-box το συνδεεις με καλώδιο ethernet με το ρουτερ.

----------


## haris2121

> ειναι καιρος να φτιαξουμε μια λιστα με τα ακριβη καναλια που προσφερει η ον στην iptv και να την βαλουμε σαν υπόμνημα στην πρωτη σελιδα στο section on telecoms. εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα ποια ακριβως ειναι ολοι περιεκτικα τα λετε.επισης και σε ποια καναλια ακριβως προσφερεται το on-rec 
> 
> τι λετε λοιπον?


πειτε μου συμφωνειτε?

----------


## No-Name

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ οι ενεργοποιημένοι ας μας διαφωτίσουν  :Wink:

----------


## mpregos

τα μέχρι τώρα συμπεράσματα:
το QoS ειναι αστα να πάνε......με iptv και κατέβασμα από ftp.ntua κολλήματα άγρια,(αφού κατεβάζει με 900)και αναγκάζομαι και στο flashget και του βάζω κόφτη
Όταν χρησιμοποιώ την υπηρεσία ONREC,και χάσει το δίκτυο ,πόλλες φορές κάνει disconnect, κολλάει με την ένδειξη pause και δεν γίνεται τιποτα παρα μόνο βγάλσιμο από την μπριζα και ξανα μανα εκκίνηση,
Α!!και τα κανάλια τα ξένα είναι για το ζητω,άθλια,και λίγα......
Το μόνο που αξίζει είναι η υπηρεσια ONREC αλλα με πολλα΄προβληματα....

----------


## tkonto

> ...................................................
> *Αφού σκέφτομαι το βράδυ να πάω και να το ανοίξω μόνος μου. Είναι κανείς για επικύνδηνες αποστολές;*


Μην το κάνεις. Θα είναι πιο εύκολο να γλιτώσεις επειδή σε έπιασαν μεθισμένο να οδηγείς στην εθνική οδό και να τρέχεις με 60 χιλιόμετρα πάνω από το όριο παρά επειδή σε έπιασαν να ανοίγεις ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Ενημερώνω τους πάντες με πολύ σοβαρό ύφος αλλά κατανοώ το χαλαρό και αστείο ύφος του μυνήματός σου IrmaRules.

 :Warning:

----------


## tkonto

> Κ........................................................
> 
> Επίσης ο τεχνικός έγραψε στο χαρτί που άφησε κάτι για λάθος *μεικτόμηση*(?)δεν το βγάζω όπως το έχει γράψει,πάντως όλη την ώρα που ήταν εδώ...έβριζε τον ΟΤΕ για λάθος στοιχεία.
> 
> ....................................................................


Μεικτονόμιση. Η διαδικασία με την οποία ένα άκρο γραμμής, δρομολογείται από κατανεμιτή σε κατανεμιτή μέσω patching μέχρι να φτάσει η γραμμή στο άλλο άκρο. Μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιείται  εσφαλμένα αντί του όρου "δρομολόγιση" που είναι η δηλωμένη διαδρομή της γραμμής στην μορφή "κατανεμιτής/όριο/ζεύγος --> κατανεμιτής/όριο/ζεύγος ...... --> κατανεμιτής/όριο/ζεύγος --> κουτί/όριο/ζεύγος --> καλώδιο/ζεύγος) 

Από το ΚΑΦΑΟ φεύγουν καλώδια προς τα γύρω κτίρια. Εάν μεν ένα κτίριο έχει μεγάλες ανάγκες για ζεύγη το καλώδιο πάει απ'ευθείας στο κτίριο στον τελικό κατανεμιτή. Συνήθως όμως τα καλώδια πάνε στα "κουτιά". Τα κουτιά (τα οποία βλέπουμε επάνω σε μερικά κτίρια) δέχονται ένα πολύζευγο καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ και το σπάνε σε ολιγόζευγα καλώδια (2-4-6-10 ζευγών) τα οποία πάνε ακτινοειδός στα γύρω κτίρια. Τα κουτια (τα οποία είναι επίσης αριθμημένα όπως και τα ΚΑΦΑΟ και πάντα σε σχέση με το ΚΑΦΑΟ από όπου έρχεται το καλώδιο στο κουτί) είναι ο τρόπος για να πανε οι γραμμές στα γύρω κτίρια κάτι σαν μικρό τοπικό ΚΑΦΑΟ. Συνήθως εξυπηρετούν τα κτίρια του οικοδομικού τετραγώνου (ένα κουτί ανά τετράγωνο). Σχεδον πάντα ανάμεσα στον τελικό κατανεμιτή και το ΚΑΦΑΟ υπάρχει ένα τουλάχιστον κουτί.

Προφανός έβριζε γιατί ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε λάθος στοιχεία δρομολόγισης (σύνηθες φαινόμενο)  με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να  βρει την γραμμή στο όριο/ζευγάρι που είχε δηλωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ. Εαν το λάθος ήταν στον τελικό κατανεμιτή (εκεί που ο ΟΤΕ τερματίζει το καλώδιό του από το τοπικό ΚΑΦΑΟ/κουτί μέσα στο κτίριο) ο τεχνικός πρέπει να δοκιμάσει όλα τα ζευγάρια. Και σκέψου να πρέπει να δοκιμάσει 100 ζευγάρια (όπως σε πολλές μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας). Αν το λάθος όμως είιναι στην δηλωμένη δρομολόγιση, τότε πρέπει να το βρει ο ΟΤΕ γιατί πριν τον τελικό κατανεμιτή είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ/κουτί και πριν από αυτό ίσως ένα άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟ και πριν από αυτό ο κεντρικός κατανεμιτής στο κέντρο της περιοχής...

----------


## vejitto

Χαιρετώ όλα τα μέλη με το πρώτο μου Post!

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια -σχετικά αρχάρια- ερώτηση.


Ημουν συνδρομητής στην TELLAS πριν κάνω αίτηση στην ΟΝ. Εκανα αίτηση στην ΟΝ ακι παράλληλα άιτηση διακοπής στην ΤELLAS. Η TELLAS μετά τον μήνα που μου είπε, τελικά δεν έκοψε το ADSL, γιατί είπε πως το ξέχασε αυτός που το χε αναλάβει!!! Τέσπα, ειδοποιώ την ΟΝ για να το έχουν υπόψιν τους.


Εγινε κάποιο μπέρδεμα στην ΟΝ και ενώ με ειδοποίησαν πως θα στείλουν τάδε μέρα και ώρα τον εξοπλισμό, αντί να μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό, μου έστειλαν τον τεχνικό. Ο τεχνικός βρήκε δεύτερη καλωδίωση σπίτι μου και με ενεργοποίησε κανονικά.


Εχω γραμμή, (και τηλ, το δοκιμάσαμε με τον τεχνικό) δεν έχω ρούτερ της ΟΝ.


Εδώ και μία βδομάδα τους παίρνω κάθε μέρα και τους λέω πως ενεργοποιήθηκα και να μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό και αυτοί προφανώς βλέπουν στο σύστημα πως εκκρεμεί (?) η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ, σου λένε "έχει ψωμί ακόμα ο νέος". Κλασσικά μου λένε θα ενημερώσουμε και θα σας πάρει τηλέφωνο το αρμόδιο τμήμα.

Μπορώ να συνδεθώ με το pirelli έταιρού συνδρομητής φίλου και μετά να βάλω έτσι κι αλλιώς το δικό μου?


Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας, και καλώς σας βρήκα!!


Jorje

PS. Sorry αν postαρα σε λάθος thread...

----------


## Avvocato

Αν εχεις κανενα δικο σου ρουτερ βαλτον επανω να δεις αν παιζει.

Του φιλου σου καλο θα ηταν να το αποφευγεις , αφου ειναι δεδομενο οτι η ΟΝ εχει προσβαση στο ρουτερ και δεν ξερεις τι τυχον μπορει να επακολουθησει.

----------


## baltazar1999

Μια ερωτηση στους φιλους ενεργοποιημενους στο Περιστερι :

Εχετε και εσεις συχνα disconnects το Σ/Κ?

Γιατι εμενα μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα αυτο.
Σχεδον καθε 5-10 λεπτα τρωω disconnect και αντε παλι.

Το εχω δηλωσει 2 φορες σαν βλαβη.

Αντε να δουμε τι θα κανουν.

----------


## pstr

> Μεικτονόμιση. Η διαδικασία με την οποία ένα άκρο γραμμής, δρομολογείται από κατανεμιτή σε κατανεμιτή μέσω patching μέχρι να φτάσει η γραμμή στο άλλο άκρο. Μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιείται εσφαλμένα αντί του όρου "δρομολόγιση" που είναι η δηλωμένη διαδρομή της γραμμής στην μορφή "κατανεμιτής/όριο/ζεύγος --> 
> ...
> ...
> Και σκέψου να πρέπει να δοκιμάσει 100 ζευγάρια (όπως σε πολλές μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας). Αν το λάθος όμως είιναι στην δηλωμένη δρομολόγιση, τότε πρέπει να το βρει ο ΟΤΕ γιατί πριν τον τελικό κατανεμιτή είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ/κουτί και πριν από αυτό ίσως ένα άλλο ΚΑΦΑΟ και πριν από αυτό ο κεντρικός κατανεμιτής στο κέντρο της περιοχής...




Off Topic


		Ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύ σωστές και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες :One thumb up:

----------


## manicx

> Καλημέρα παιδιά και από μένα,παρακολουθώ το forum αρκετο καιρό,αλλά πρωτη φωρά postάρω για να ενημερώσω και γω με την σειρά μου.
> ....................................
> Εν κατακλείδη....είμαι σχεδόν ενεργοποιημένος...χωρίς πόρτες,χωρίς τηλεόραση,και ημιτηλέφωνο(αν και το τηλέφωνο δεν με απασχολει)
> 
> Δώστε κανένα link για να κάνω αξιοπιιστο ,όσον το δυνατόν,speed test....


Σε ποια περιοχή Αγ. Παρασκευής είσαι; Περίπου 7mbps όπως λες σημαίνει ότι έχεις κάποια απόσταση από το dslam. Να πάρουμε μια ιδέα που μπορεί να είναι...

----------


## ancm

ίμαι στα σύνορα Αγ.Παρασκευής με Χολαργού.Ηπείρου(Ν.ζωή) για όποιον ξέρει.Τελικά έχω και IPTV ,το θέμα το έλυσα μόνος,άλλαξα το καλώδιο δυκτίου και έκανα ένα restart στο video box και έπαιξε.Δοκίμασα αρκετά downloads ταυτόχρονα με παρακολούθηση IPTV και δεν διαπίστωσα κανένα ιδιαίτερο κόλημα στο stream.Βέβαια στο onrec έχει κάποια κολήματα,δεν είναι πολύ ενοχλητικά,αλλά στην παρακολούθηση live προγράμματος TV δεν παρατήρησα τα ίδια κολήματα.VoD δεν δοκίμασα ακόμα....αλλά δεν είδα και κάτι εξαιρετικό από ταινίες.Ολα τα λεφτα παιδιά είναι το ONREC.Επίσης έχει και ένα buggaki ,μόλις ολοκληρωθεί το πρόγραμμα σε onrec που παρακολουθώ,μετά ο ΄΄ηχος χάνεται εντελώς από το video box.Οτι και να παρακολουθήσεις στην συνέχεια...δεν έχεισ καθόλου ήχο,μόνο εικόνα.Κάνεις ένα restart στο video box (βγάλε πριζα-βάλε πριζα)και επανέρχεται.


Off Topic


		Πάντως η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ είναι απαράδεκτη,δεν με απενεργοποιούσε με το έτσι θέλω για 50 ημερολογιακές μέρες...με ηλιθιες δικαιολογίες.Μόλις έκανα την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, κόπηκε ως δια μαγείας μετά από 4 μέρες(μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο,αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ με διαβεβαίωσε πως μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα από την καταγγελία θα είχα αποτέλεσαμα.)Βέβαια τώρα με ψάχνουν γιατί δεν έχω πληρώσει επίτηδες τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό...ας είναι αυτοί τώρα που θα με ψάχνουν...όταν τους έψαχνα εγώ...κρυβόντουσαν!!!!

----------


## Psyx

> ...
> Το μόντεμ συγχρονίζει στα 6,8-7Μb/s ,οι πόρτες φυσικά είναι κλειστές,δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω τις κλασικές για dc++ ,emule,τηλεόραση δεν έχω.....και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί!!!!Αν κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα ας πεί.Τηλέφωνο έχω μεν αλλά να με καλέσουν δεν μπορούν ακόμα,πρέπει λέει να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία φορητότητας από ΟΤΕ,δηλαδή τέλος του μήνα.Πάντως λένε πως μπορώ να καλέσω όπου θέλω από την γραμμή τους.
> ...


φίλε μου κι εγώ Αγ.Παρασκευή είμαι και περνάω τα ίδια... έχω πλήρως ενεργοποιηθεί
αλλά στα 6,8Mbit το μέγιστο που έχω δει εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα... άλλαξα μπρίζες,
άλλαξα ρούτερς, πλάκωσα τα τηλέφωνα, αλλά όταν είδα το noise τα έπαιξα...
έχω κι εγώ μία Otenet και μία ON (στοιχεία απο Zyxel 660HW-1):

*ON Telecoms 10Mbit*
Upstream Speed: *to poly 700 kbps* 
Downstream Speed: *to poly 6800 kbps* 

noise margin downstream: *5 db*
output power upstream: 12 db 
attenuation downstream: 27 db

noise margin upstream: *5 db*
output power downstream: 19 db 
attenuation upstream: 40 db

===============================

*OTEnet 2Mbit*
Upstream Speed: 288 kbps 
Downstream Speed: 2112 kbps  

noise margin downstream: 26 db
output power upstream: 11 db 
attenuation downstream: 16 db

noise margin upstream: 30 db
output power downstream: 13 db 
attenuation upstream: 9 db

οι 2 γραμμές έρχονται απο τον κατανεμητή στο διαμέρισμα και η γραμμή
της ΟΝ είχε ADSL παλιότερα και πέταγε σε συγχρονισμό και ταχύτητες...
κάτι μου λέει οτι έχουνε κάνει μεγάλη πατάτα στο DSLAM Αγ.Παρασκευής...
περιμένω νέα τους...

κανάς άλλος από Αγ.Παρασκευή ενεργοποιημένος?

ΥΓ: φίλε *ancm* αν έχεις άλλο ρούτερ, κάνε μια μέτρηση του noise...

----------


## haris2121

> ίμαι στα σύνορα Αγ.Παρασκευής με Χολαργού.Ηπείρου(Ν.ζωή) για όποιον ξέρει.Τελικά έχω και IPTV ,το θέμα το έλυσα μόνος,άλλαξα το καλώδιο δυκτίου και έκανα ένα restart στο video box και έπαιξε.Δοκίμασα αρκετά downloads ταυτόχρονα με παρακολούθηση IPTV και δεν διαπίστωσα κανένα ιδιαίτερο κόλημα στο stream.Βέβαια στο onrec έχει κάποια κολήματα,δεν είναι πολύ ενοχλητικά,αλλά στην παρακολούθηση live προγράμματος TV δεν παρατήρησα τα ίδια κολήματα.VoD δεν δοκίμασα ακόμα....αλλά δεν είδα και κάτι εξαιρετικό από ταινίες.Ολα τα λεφτα παιδιά είναι το ONREC.Επίσης έχει και ένα buggaki ,μόλις ολοκληρωθεί το πρόγραμμα σε onrec που παρακολουθώ,μετά ο ΄΄ηχος χάνεται εντελώς από το video box.Οτι και να παρακολουθήσεις στην συνέχεια...δεν έχεισ καθόλου ήχο,μόνο εικόνα.Κάνεις ένα restart στο video box (βγάλε πριζα-βάλε πριζα)και επανέρχεται.
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πάντως η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ είναι απαράδεκτη,δεν με απενεργοποιούσε με το έτσι θέλω για 50 ημερολογιακές μέρες...με ηλιθιες δικαιολογίες.Μόλις έκανα την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, κόπηκε ως δια μαγείας μετά από 4 μέρες(μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο,αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ με διαβεβαίωσε πως μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα από την καταγγελία θα είχα αποτέλεσαμα.)Βέβαια τώρα με ψάχνουν γιατί δεν έχω πληρώσει επίτηδες τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό...ας είναι αυτοί τώρα που θα με ψάχνουν...όταν τους έψαχνα εγώ...κρυβόντουσαν!!!!


κοντα μενουμε, εγω μενω αιτωλιας και περιμενω ενεργοποιηση αυτες τις μερες. μπορεις να μου πεις εσυ η καποιος αλλος που εχει ενεργοποιηθει ποια ακριβως ειναι τα καναλια με την iptv και σε ποια απ αυτα εφαρμοζεται το on-rec?

----------


## ancm

Δεν έχω άλλο ADSL+2 router,μόνο το pirelli.Νομίζω όμως πως το κέντρο μου δεν είναι αυτό της Αγ.Παρασκευής,αλλά Χολαργού.Τηλ.210653χχχχ.Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις υπηρεσίες TV,παρακολουθώ  πολύ  καλά.
Τα κανάλια που παίζουν live είναι :Sad: ότι θυμάμαι έτσι..)
Ελληνικά.
ΕΤ1 @
ΝΕΤ@
ΕΤ3@
ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΕΤ
MEGA@
ANT1@
ALPHA@
ALTER@
STAR@
MAKEDONIA
902
ΒΟΥΛΗ
NOVA PROMO
ΣΚΑΙ@

*Με @ υποστηρίζεται το onrec

Ξένα :

TV5-TVE-RAI,και κάτι γερμανικά(2 κανάλια νομίζω),ένα ακόμα γαλλικό,και κάτι άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι.
Οταν πάω σπίτι θα ενημερώσω την λίστα.

----------


## haris2121

> Δεν έχω άλλο ADSL+2 router,μόνο το pirelli.Νομίζω όμως πως το κέντρο μου δεν είναι αυτό της Αγ.Παρασκευής,αλλά Χολαργού.Τηλ.210653χχχχ.
> 
> ...............................................
> 
> Ξένα :
> 
> TV5-TVE-RAI,και κάτι γερμανικά(2 κανάλια νομίζω),ένα ακόμα γαλλικό,και κάτι άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι.
> Οταν πάω σπίτι θα ενημερώσω την λίστα.


γμτ αυτο που με εκαιγε ηταν το mad, διστυχως δεν το πιανω κ πολυ καλα. ευχαριστω πολυ παντως.

----------


## Noobman

Μπήκα στο router και έχει τισ πίο κάτω πληροφορίε:

ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1022 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps.

Κάνω 2 download  τώρα μαζί 207kbs και τα δύο τι λέται καλό?

----------


## Uziel

Οι ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού είναι μια χαρά αλλά 200 kbps για download είναι πολύ λίγα. Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το site από το οποίο κατεβάζεις όμως.

----------


## Noobman

Μόλις έκανα Download me 700 kbs από την Nvidia site. Καλό download speed?

----------


## momo

Αρκετα καλο Φιλε Noobman.
κανε ενα  tracert jolt.co.uk 
πεσμας τη σου δινει εαν μπορεις 
Καλοταξιδη   :One thumb up:

----------


## wolfy

Δεν εχω δοκιμάσει για download ακόμα, άλλωστε δεν έβαλα ON για να ξεσκιστώ στο κατέβασμα ούτε για να βλέπω ΤιΒι, αλλα για τα καλά pings  που υποτίθετε ότι θα έδιναν τα 10Mbit, αλλά προς το πάρόν σε online παιχνίδια υπάρχει μεγάλη αυξηση στα pings, αυξηση σε σχέση με την 1024 που είχα δλδ. Για παράδειγμα σε ελληνικούς σέρβερς τα απο 30-70 τα pings που είχα συνήθως πριν γίνω ΟΝ εφτασαν να είναι 200+ 

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Ειναι πραγματικά γελίο και που το συζητάω...αλλα έτσι έιναι. Λες και παίζω σε σερβερ στην Ιαπωνία.

 :Thumb down:  

Εν τω μεταξύ στο "τεχνικό" τηλ κέντρο είναι άσχετοι οι άνθρωποι. Δινουν κάτι απίστευτα ηλίθιες απαντήσεις πχ η ταχύτητα σας είναι πολύ δυνατή και  ο σερβερ στον οποιο μπαινετε δεν είναι ρυθμιζμένος να σηκώνει τέτοιες ταχύτητες... !!!! LOL 
Mαλλον πρέπει να συνδεόμαστε σε servers της  NASA για δούμε καλά pings
Δεν θα πάνε καλα τα πράγματα στην ΟΝ μου φαίνετε τελικά.

Τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν στην ΟΝ.... ?  :RTFM:  

EINAI ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ? (αυτο που συμβαίνει)  :Mad:  

 :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## momo

Φιλε wolfy για ελληνικους σερβερ ειναι8 λογικο μιας και δεν εχει ΑΙΧ ακομα η ΟΝ 
Παρολα αυτα πρεπει να ομολογισω οτι ειναι ενα σοβαρο μιον για την υπηρεσια
Με εξωτερικω πως παει? μπορεις να κανεις και εσει το tracert jolt.co.uk?

Με καινε αρκετα τα πινγσ με εξωτερικο βασικα για αυτο σας ζαληζω τοσο  :Embarassed:

----------


## wolfy

Tracing route to jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.χχχχχχ]
  2    25 ms    23 ms    24 ms  91.132.1.131
  3    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.42
  4    25 ms    24 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    70 ms    76 ms   137 ms  64.209.100.45
  6    92 ms    85 ms    86 ms  so0-0-0-2488M.ar1.AMS1.gblx.net [67.17.65.230]
  7    86 ms    85 ms    88 ms  te1-3.cr01.nik.bb.pipex.net [195.69.144.95]
  8     *       94 ms    96 ms  te2-4.cr05.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.137.249]
  9    96 ms    94 ms   101 ms  g1-1-6.ar01.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.140.142]
 10    94 ms    97 ms   134 ms  ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.24
1.14]
 11    95 ms    94 ms    94 ms  jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]

Trace complete.

----------


## momo

Ευχαριστω !!!  :One thumb up:  
Ειναι ψιλο τσιμπημενα και με εξω οντος

----------


## wolfy

έιναι αρκετά τσιμπιμένα αν σκεφθείς ότι πιάνω 10μβιτ χωρίς κοψίματα κτλ

*momo*  ποιος μας υπογράφει ότι η ΟΝ θα κάνει σύνδεση με το ΑΙΧ????? Και αν αποφασισει να μην συνδεθέι μέσω ΑΙΧ?????? (δεν το φαντάζομαι αλλά λέμε τώρα)

----------


## nnn

Έγινε μια μικρή εκκαθάριση,παρακαλώ μείνετε ontopic.

----------


## momo

Κανεις δεν μας υπογραφει οτι 8α δωσει ΑΙΧ. Απλα εαν δεν δωσει μετα απο κανα χρονο 8α εχει μονο οσους .
Α δεν πεζουν games 
B Δεν τουσ ενδιαφερει κα8ολου το τραφικ εντος
Γ Δεν τους ενδιαφερει η γελοιοτητα του οτι τα πακετα για να πανε απο αθηνα πειραια πανε αθενα λονδινο αμερικη γερμανια ιταλια και μετα πειραια για να παρουν

Ειναι και καινουργιο ΙΣΠ καπιοια υπονομη πρεπει να δειξουμε μεχρι να κλισει τις απαραιτητες συμφωνιες.
Εξαλου και εγω παιζω games Αλλα την επελεξα γνωριζοντας τα παραπανω και θεωροντας πολλη κουλο μεχρι το καλοκαιρι αντε τελος του να μην εχει αιχ 8α ειναι τουλαχιστων γελιο.

----------


## No-Name

Για το ΑΙΧ το ξέραμε εξ αρχής μην αρχίσουμε την γκρίνια plz.

όποιος ήθελε ας μην προχωρούσε σε σύνδεση.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## frap

> Δεν εχω δοκιμάσει για download ακόμα, άλλωστε δεν έβαλα ON για να ξεσκιστώ στο κατέβασμα ούτε για να βλέπω ΤιΒι, *αλλα για τα καλά pings  που υποτίθετε ότι θα έδιναν τα 10Mbit,* αλλά προς το πάρόν σε online παιχνίδια υπάρχει μεγάλη αυξηση στα pings, αυξηση σε σχέση με την 1024 που είχα δλδ. Για παράδειγμα σε ελληνικούς σέρβερς τα απο 30-70 τα pings που είχα συνήθως πριν γίνω ΟΝ εφτασαν να είναι 200+ 
> [...]


Έχει γραφεί πάμπολες φορές εδώ μέσα πως η ταχύτητα μιας σύνδεσης (στο επίπεδο του broadband) συνδέεται ελάχιστα με το round-trip time (κοινώς ping) και πολύ περισσότερο με το στήσιμο του δικτύου του παρόχου. 

Είτε 1Μbps είτε 100Mbps να σου έδινε η On, πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια θα έβλεπες.

----------


## karavagos

> Δεν εχω δοκιμάσει για download ακόμα, άλλωστε δεν έβαλα ON για να ξεσκιστώ στο κατέβασμα ούτε για να βλέπω ΤιΒι, αλλα *για τα καλά pings  που υποτίθετε ότι θα έδιναν τα 10Mbit*, αλλά προς το πάρόν σε online παιχνίδια υπάρχει μεγάλη αυξηση στα pings, αυξηση σε σχέση με την 1024 που είχα δλδ. Για παράδειγμα σε ελληνικούς σέρβερς τα απο 30-70 τα pings που είχα συνήθως πριν γίνω ΟΝ εφτασαν να είναι 200+


Δυστυχώς φίλε μου, τα pings εξαρτώνται πολύ περισσότερο από άλλα πράγματα (π.χ. δρομολόγηση πακέτων, φόρτος ενδιάμεσων routers, φόρτος τελικού server) παρά από το bandwidth. Από κάποιο σημείο και μετά το bandwidth δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο εφόσον δεν αλλάζει το φυσικό μέσο.

----------


## momo

Τωρα παρα το οτι οι συμφορουμιτες εχουν δικιο ΙΣΩΣ μεγαλο βεβαια εαν αλλαζεσ το PIRELLY σε με καποιο αλλο (που να μην εχει σχεση με ελαστικα) ισωσ να εβλεπες καποια διαφορα αλλα για ελληνικους σερβερ θα εξακολουθεις να εχεις το ιδιο προβλημα μιας και δεν υπαρχει αιχ

----------


## wolfy

*frap*  και *karavagos* έχετε δίκιο έτσι είιναι, όμως δεν περίμενα να είναι χειροτερα και από του ΟΤΕ....10mibt θα έπρεπε να δίνουν κάποιο αέρα σε σχέση με την ψευτό1024 που είχα

*momo* αν  βάλω "ξένο" ρούτερ υπάρχει φόβος να με μπλοκάρουν από την ΟΝ... δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## No-Name

> *frap* και *karavagos* έχετε δίκιο έτσι είιναι, όμως δεν περίμενα να είναι χειροτερα και από του ΟΤΕ....10mibt θα έπρεπε να δίνουν κάποιο αέρα σε σχέση με την ψευτό1024 που είχα
> 
> *momo* αν βάλω "ξένο" ρούτερ υπάρχει φόβος να με μπλοκάρουν από την ΟΝ... δύσκολα τα πράγματα.


Να σε μπλοκάρουν από την ΟΝ???
Πώς ακριβώς?

----------


## momo

Δεν νομιζω να σε μπλοκαρουν φιλε μου....
Εξαλου εγω μηλησα αρκετα για αυτο το θεμα μαζι τους μιας και ζαντολαστιχο για ρουτερ δεν θελω.
Αυτο που μου ειπαν ειναι οτι μπορω να βαλω οτι θελω απλα η ευθηνη για την προστασια μου και οποιαδιποτε ρυθμηση πρεπει να κανω για να δουλεψει σωστα το ρουτερ ειναι δικια μου μιας και δεν μπορουν να παρουν ολα τα ρουτερ της αγορας και να βγαλου manuals by On telecoms .
Το μονο προβλημα που μαλλον 8α εχεις θα ειναι οτι η IPTV δεν 8α πεζει αλλα μιας και οπως ειπες αυτο δεν σε ενδιαφερει και οτι εβαλες τα 10μβιτ για τα gameS

Εξαλου τη να μπλοκαρουν? πως και με ποιο τροπο?
Λεει κατι στο συμβολαιο σου που να σε υποχρεωνει να χρησιμοποιης αυτο και μονο αυτο τον εξοπλισμο?

----------


## IrmaRules

> Δεν νομιζω να σε μπλοκαρουν φιλε μου....
> Εξαλου εγω μηλησα αρκετα για αυτο το θεμα μαζι τους μιας και ζαντολαστιχο για ρουτερ δεν θελω.
> Αυτο που μου ειπαν ειναι οτι μπορω να βαλω οτι θελω απλα η ευθηνη για την προστασια μου και οποιαδιποτε ρυθμηση πρεπει να κανω για να δουλεψει σωστα το ρουτερ ειναι δικια μου μιας και δεν μπορουν να παρουν ολα τα ρουτερ της αγορας και να βγαλου manuals by On telecoms .
> Το μονο προβλημα που μαλλον 8α εχεις θα ειναι οτι η IPTV δεν 8α πεζει αλλα μιας και οπως ειπες αυτο δεν σε ενδιαφερει και οτι εβαλες τα 10μβιτ για τα gameS


Σε αυτό έχουν δίκιο. Φαντάζεσαι πόσο χρόνο θέλουν για να βγάλουν ένα τόσο αναλυτικό manual για όλα τα ρουτερ της αγοράς όπως είναι το manual για το Pirelli?

----------


## momo

Δεν λεω οτι εχουν αδικο το αντιθετο εξαλου το δηλωνουν οι ανθρωποι" βαλε οτι θες με δικη σου ευθηνη" Τωρα εαν δεν δουλευει το IPTV εγω προσωπικα Χε...Κ@ 0,8-1 mbs download ας δω και ασ μην λειτουργει ουτε το τηλεφωνο

----------


## IrmaRules

> Δεν λεω οτι εχουν αδικο το αντιθετο εξαλου το δηλωνουν οι ανθρωποι" βαλε οτι θες με δικη σου ευθηνη" Τωρα εαν δεν δουλευει το IPTV εγω προσωπικα Χε...Κ@ 0,8-1 mbs download ας δω και ασ μην λειτουργει ουτε το τηλεφωνο


Μάλλον δεν έχεις διαβάσει το Manual του Pirelli και γι'αυτό με πήρες στα σοβαρά. Για την δική σου ενημέρωση, ούτε εγώ ούτε και κανείς άλλος δεν έχει διαβάσει το Manual του Pirelli. Μήπως γιατί δεν υπάρχει;  :Whistle:

----------


## momo

Και εγω οταν πηρα τα Michelen δεν μου δωσα Manual Επρεπε να ζητησω  :Whistle:  


(οντως δεν ηξερα οτι δεν εχει μιας και δεν το εχω ακομα αλλα και να ειχε δεν νομιζω να το εβλεπα μιας και δεν σκοπευω ουτε απο το κουτι του να το βγαλω)

----------


## dream-maniac

[quote=momo;1072453]Δεν λεω οτι εχουν αδικο το αντιθετο εξαλου το δηλωνουν οι ανθρωποι" βαλε οτι θες με δικη σου ευθηνη" Τωρα εαν δεν δουλευει το IPTV εγω προσωπικα Χε...Κ@ 0,8-1 mbs download ας δω και ασ μην λειτουργει ουτε το τηλεφωνο[/quo

αν λενε βαλε το δικο σου ρουτερ με ευθυνη σου παω πασο.
αλλα να σου μεταφερω οτι εμενα μου ειπε σημερα το πρωι ενας στην ον¨
-γινετε να βαλω δικο μου ρουτερ?
-οχι κυριε δεν γινετε γιατι το πιρελι δεν συνδεεται με user-pass.
βεβαι βλακιες λεει αφου εχουμε δοκιμασει και δουλευουν,
απλα σας το λεω γιατι και στην αρχη λεγανε
-σας ανοιγουμε οποια πορτα θελετε μετα απο τηλεφονημα.
μετα το αλλαξανε και το κανανε
- μεσω μαιλ.
και πριν λιγο ενας φιλος ειπε οτι του ειπαν 
-πες μας την πορτα και βλεπουμε αν εγκριθει!
δεν θελω ρε παιδια να σας απογοητευσω..αλλωστε στην ιδια κατασταση ειμαι και εγω..
απλα απο οτι βλεπω απο τις απαντησεις της ον αλλαζουν απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη..

----------


## No-Name

Αν έχεις κάνει σύνδεση και έχεις άγχος μόλις ενεργοποιηθείς θα έρθω με 4 ρούτερ  που έχω να τα δοκιμάσουμε.Δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσει άλλο...

Για να σου αποδείξω ότι μπάινει κανονικά και ανοιγοκλείνεις ότι πόρτες θέλεις.

Τέλος έχεις την εντυπωση ότι δεν θα βρεθεί ΠΟΤΕ το admin user/pass?

----------


## momo

Αυτο που ειπε ειναι μια παραποιημενει σαχλαμαρα δεν ειναι οτι το πιρελι δεν θελει user kai pass απλα το δυκτιο της ον δεχεται οτι και να βαλεις. Και γιατι οχι αλοστε μονο LLU δινει δεν δινει μεσο οτε να μπορει να σου κλεψει καποιος τους κωδικους η κατι τετοιο αλλα και αυτο να γινοταν ( που δεν γινεται αλλα λεμε) η συνδρομη ειναι σε συγκεκριμενο ονομα με αφμ κτλ κτλ οποτε .... τι 8α γυνει? σε 5-10 λεπτα θα ειχε τελειοσει.
Εμενα με ενθαρινει αυτο που σου ειπε ο τεχνικος διοτι απο οτι φενεται απλα δεν εχουν καποιο authenticate server οποτε δεν 8α υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα

----------


## sdikr

ρε παιδιά φώναζαμε τόσο καίρο για τα 24  της Γαλλία τώρα που τα έχουμε δεν μας αρέσει;

(και στην γαλλία και σε άλλες ΄χωρες έχει κλέιδωμα)

----------


## dream-maniac

> ρε παιδιά φώναζαμε τόσο καίρο για τα 24 της Γαλλία τώρα που τα έχουμε δεν μας αρέσει;
> 
> (και στην γαλλία και σε άλλες ΄χωρες έχει κλέιδωμα)


γνωριζεις αν μπαινουν και απο εκει με δικα τους ρουτερ?

----------


## No-Name

έχω προσωπική εμπειρία αν θές.

Αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις δικό τους ρούτερ,του παρόχου σου δηλαδή το IPTV απλά είναι νεκρό.

Η free με τo freebox η orange με το livebox.

Kατα τα άλλα μπορείς να βάλεις ότι θέλεις πάνω.....

----------


## dream-maniac

> έχω προσωπική εμπειρία αν θές.
> 
> Αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις δικό τους ρούτερ,του παρόχου σου δηλαδή το IPTV απλά είναι νεκρό.
> 
> Η free με τo freebox η orange με το livebox.
> 
> Kατα τα άλλα μπορείς να βάλεις ότι θέλεις πάνω.....


αν ισχυει και με την ον το ιδιο,τοτε ειμαστε οκ.
οσο για την tv εχεις δυο ρουτερ..(εναλαξ).
αν και απο οτι διαβασα καποιος δοκιμασε και το onrec με αλλο ρουτερ και δουλεψε..μονο τα καναλια δεν ανοιγαν ..

----------


## mpregos

> ρε παιδιά φώναζαμε τόσο καίρο για τα 24  της Γαλλία τώρα που τα έχουμε δεν μας αρέσει;
> 
> (και στην γαλλία και σε άλλες ΄χωρες έχει κλέιδωμα)


δεν ξέρω αν ειναι κλειδωμενα αλλά.....

τι να την κάνω μια 10αρα αν δεν μπορώ να την αξιοποιησω στο 100%,τι να κατεβάζω αφου δεν μ'αφηνει τελικα,μάλλον, να ανοίξω πόρτες.
+ τα άλλα για τα κοινόχρηστα αρχεία του δικτύου πού το έχουμε χιλιοπει εδω στο φορα,
για τα 7 δορυφορικα να μην πω,δεν αξίζει.
και αυτό που με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο ειναι το οτι δεν μας ειπαν τπτ τετοιο οταν υπογράφαμε.......τεσπα.....
forthnet hello!!!!!!!!!i'm coming for you babyyyyyy!!!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## mfirim

Παιδιά να συνεισφέρω κάτι στη συζήτηση... 
Με το ZYXEL 660HW-61 που δοκίμασα παίζει κανονικά το ON REC και το ON CINEMA, και δεν παίζουν τα κανάλια.. Εννοείται πως και το internet δουλεύει κανονικά, με port forwawding και τα σχετικά. Αυτό κάτι είναι! Για όποιον ας πούμε δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η αναπαραγωγή των καναλιών και το μόνο που θέλει απ' το TV BOX είναι το ON REC (που είναι όντως καλή φάση...) το να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα άλλο router δεν είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## dream-maniac

> Παιδιά να συνεισφέρω κάτι στη συζήτηση... 
> Με το ZYXEL 660HW-61 που δοκίμασα παίζει κανονικά το ON REC και το ON CINEMA, και δεν παίζουν τα κανάλια.. Εννοείται πως και το internet δουλεύει κανονικά, με port forwawding και τα σχετικά. Αυτό κάτι είναι! Για όποιον ας πούμε δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η αναπαραγωγή των καναλιών και το μόνο που θέλει απ' το TV BOX είναι το ON REC (που είναι όντως καλή φάση...) το να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα άλλο router δεν είναι πρόβλημα.


μπραβο ρε φιλαρακι....ωραιος...οποτε εχουμε ονρεκ.
και πιστευω θα εχουμε και αλλα ρουτερ...
 εγω ψαχνω ενα που να εχει και voip..

----------


## momo

Καλη φαση και απο της πρωτες επιλογες μου ηταν Ενα D1 για οταν ερθει η γραμμη

----------


## mfirim

Το on rec και on cinema του tv box παίζουν σε άσχετη ip και όχι στην 192.168.1.5 που είναι καρφωμένο στο ζαντοPIRELLI. Αυτό ίσως βοηθάει κάποια παιδιά που ξέρουν κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω. Δοκίμασα όμως και με την 192.168.1.5 στο ZYXEL και τα κανάλια εξακολουθούσαν να μην παίζουν. Ελπίζω να είναι απλά θέμα ρυθμίσεων.

----------


## Noobman

> Αρκετα καλο Φιλε Noobman.
> κανε ενα  tracert jolt.co.uk 
> πεσμας τη σου δινει εαν μπορεις 
> Καλοταξιδη


κάνω τώρα download από το jolt.co.uk και έιναι από 150 - 200. Το είδα να πάει μέχρι και 250 αλλά πέφτει γρήγορα. 

Έκανα και tracert sto jolt 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.


Tracing route to jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2    24 ms    25 ms    24 ms  91.132.1.131
  3    23 ms    23 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.44
  4    24 ms    26 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    70 ms    71 ms    70 ms  64.209.100.45
  6    84 ms    84 ms    86 ms  so0-0-0-2488M.ar1.AMS1.gblx.net [67.17.65.230]
  7    84 ms    85 ms    86 ms  te1-3.cr01.nik.bb.pipex.net [195.69.144.95]
  8    93 ms    93 ms    94 ms  te2-4.cr05.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.137.249]
  9    94 ms    93 ms    94 ms  g1-1-6.ar01.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.140.142]
 10    94 ms    94 ms    93 ms  ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.24
1.14]
 11    98 ms    97 ms    94 ms  www.jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]

Trace complete.


*ping jolt.co.uk*

Pinging jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 82.133.85.65: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.133.85.65: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.133.85.65: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=54
Reply from 82.133.85.65: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 82.133.85.65:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 93ms, Maximum = 97ms, Average = 94ms

----------


## momo

Αρκετα τσιμπιμενα τα pings κριμα ελπιζω να μην χρειαστει να βαλω καμια hol σε shared LLu για να παιζω games αξιοπρεπος

----------


## akrato

> Παιδιά να συνεισφέρω κάτι στη συζήτηση... 
> Με το ZYXEL 660HW-61 που δοκίμασα παίζει κανονικά το ON REC και το ON CINEMA, και δεν παίζουν τα κανάλια.. Εννοείται πως και το internet δουλεύει κανονικά, με port forwawding και τα σχετικά. Αυτό κάτι είναι! Για όποιον ας πούμε δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η αναπαραγωγή των καναλιών και το μόνο που θέλει απ' το TV BOX είναι το ON REC (που είναι όντως καλή φάση...) το να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα άλλο router δεν είναι πρόβλημα.


Μπορείς να μας πεις πως το έκανες;;;

Τι ρυθμίσεις έκανες στο router σου;

----------


## karavagos

> Παιδιά να συνεισφέρω κάτι στη συζήτηση... 
> Με το ZYXEL 660HW-61 που δοκίμασα παίζει κανονικά το ON REC και το ON CINEMA, και δεν παίζουν τα κανάλια.. Εννοείται πως και το internet δουλεύει κανονικά, με port forwawding και τα σχετικά. Αυτό κάτι είναι! Για όποιον ας πούμε δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η αναπαραγωγή των καναλιών και το μόνο που θέλει απ' το TV BOX είναι το ON REC (που είναι όντως καλή φάση...) το να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα άλλο router δεν είναι πρόβλημα.


Τα κανάλια είναι το Live Streaming και τα ON REC + ON CINEMA είναι το Video on Demand?
Αν ναι, ψαχτείτε με το multicast  :Whistle:  

Μου φαίνεται θα πάρω γραμμή από την ON μόνο και μόνο για να βάλω το ciscάκι επάνω και να πειραματιστώ  :Razz:

----------


## akrato

> Τα κανάλια είναι το Live Streaming και τα ON REC + ON CINEMA είναι το Video on Demand?
> Αν ναι, ψαχτείτε με το multicast  
> 
> Μου φαίνεται θα πάρω γραμμή από την ON μόνο και μόνο για να βάλω το ciscάκι επάνω και να πειραματιστώ


Το έγραψα και αλλού, το επαναλαμβάνω και εδώ:

"Πάμε ξανά γιατί και εγώ πίστευα ότι ήταν απλά η mac adress αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι...

Η ΟΝ λειτουργεί ως εξής:

1. Μulticast στα κανάλια. Σημαίνει ότι όταν ζητήσεις ένα κανάλι π.χ. τον ΑΝΤ1 το tv-box στέλνει το request και μπαίνεις στο δίκτυο όπου γίνεται streaming ο ΑΝΤ1. 
2. Unicast. Όταν ζητήσεις μία ταινία ή μία εκπομπή από το ONREC το tv-box στέλνει το request και η ΟΝ στέλνει ΜΟΝΟ στο δικό σου tv-box δηλαδή στο δικό σου ip ή τηλέφωνο ανάλογα πως  καταχωρεί η ΟΝ το streaming που ζήτησες...

Μέχρι τώρα ξέρουμε ότι με άλλο router δεν παίζει το multicast αλλά ΠΑΙΖΕΙ το unicast δηλαδή δουλεύει και το ΟΝREC και το Video On Demand. 

Για κάποιο λόγο λοιπόν δεν μπαίνει η συγκεκριμένη ip ή το συγκεκριμένο tv-box στο δίκτυο που γίνεται streaming το κανάλι που ζητάμε. Είναι θέμα Qos? Είναι θέμα ρύθμισης στον router? είναι θέμα ρύθμισης του δικτύου της ΟΝ? Υπάρχει κάποια εντολή στο pirelli που πρέπει να την βάλουμε και στον δικό μας router?

Μόνο η ΟΝ μπορεί να μας πει εκτός και αν κάποιος έχει καμία ιδέα..."

----------


## freeman

Σχετικά με το video έχω κάνει κάτι πειράματα με το speedtouch 585 και έχω κάποιες υποψίες για το πως δουλεύει. Περιμένω ένα δανεικό hub για περισσότερο testing  :Whistle: 
Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής είναι να έχω πρόσβαση στο menu(να βλέπω πρόγραμμα δηλαδή, ρυθμίσεις του tvbox κλπ) αλλά video δεν μπορώ να δω είτε αυτό είναι ondemand/onrec είτε είναι livetv.
Επειδή δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο για τα test, μπορώ να δώσω κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες αν κάποιος θέλει να το ψάξει, γιατί το speedtouch είναι λίγο χάος με το cli, και με το multicast έχω ασχοληθεί ελάχιστα στη πράξη.

----------


## zatast

> Το on rec και on cinema του tv box παίζουν σε άσχετη ip και όχι στην 192.168.1.5 που είναι καρφωμένο στο ζαντοPIRELLI. Αυτό ίσως βοηθάει κάποια παιδιά που ξέρουν κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω. Δοκίμασα όμως και με την 192.168.1.5 στο ZYXEL και τα κανάλια εξακολουθούσαν να μην παίζουν. Ελπίζω να είναι απλά θέμα ρυθμίσεων.


Εκεινη η μερα δε θα αργησει....
Ετσι ετσι ετσι φιλε mfirim.μαζι  με το φιλο freeman βγαλατε καλα λαβρακια!!Υπομονη λιγες μερες να σας πω εντυπωσεις,2 σφυρακια μεινανε...

Υ.Γ. Δεν παραγνωριζεται κα ιη γνωστη προσφορα αλλων φιλων σε αλλα θεματα πως του Dream_GR

----------


## john341

> Το on rec και on cinema του tv box παίζουν σε άσχετη ip και όχι στην 192.168.1.5 που είναι καρφωμένο στο ζαντοPIRELLI. Αυτό ίσως βοηθάει κάποια παιδιά που ξέρουν κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω. Δοκίμασα όμως και με την 192.168.1.5 στο ZYXEL και τα κανάλια εξακολουθούσαν να μην παίζουν. Ελπίζω να είναι απλά θέμα ρυθμίσεων.


Μηπως μπορεις να κοιταξεις στο log του Zixel δεις μηπως κοβει τιποτα πορτες?

----------


## mfirim

> Μπορείς να μας πεις πως το έκανες;;;
> 
> Τι ρυθμίσεις έκανες στο router σου;




Ουπς, άργησα να το δω...

Λοιπόν, δεν έκανα τίποτα απλά το συνέδεσα στο router και στη συνέχεια έβγαλα και έβαλα πάλι το καλώδιο του ρεύματος στο TV BOX. Απ' ότι είδα, MAC ADRESS παίρνει πάντα αυτή που είναι καρφωμένη στο PIRELLI και ip οποιαδήποτε (δοκίμασα και με την 192.168.1.5 αλλά και πάλι δεν είχα κανάλια). Όσο για το log δεν λέει τίποτα για κομμένες πόρτες, αν και νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι το πρόβλημα!

----------


## umfalas

Μίλησα μόλις τώρα και εγώ μαζί τους.
Μου είπαν ότι ασκούνται μεγάλες πιέσεις για την απελευθερωση των ports καθως και για username/pass. Επίσημα δεν εχει άλλη ενημέρωση, αλλά λόγω των πιέσεων πιστεύει ότι σύντομα θα είναι όλα ΟΚ.

Στο κάτω κάτω καινούργια εταιρεία είναι ας τις δώσουμε μια μικρή πίστωση χρόνου. Εδώ άλλες και άλλες είναι χρόνια στον χώρο και κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου.

Εμένα προσωπικά χθες μου ήρθε τα modem- video και τα πήρα στο κρανίο οταν ειδα οτι δεν εχω πρόσβαση στο modem. Ευτυχώς χάρη στο adslgr, κάποιος μου έδωσε τις ρυθμίσεις για να συνδεθω με το linksys (από Forthnet), και όλα οκ με τις πόρτες. (από χθες το βράδυ έχω κατεβάσει 9GB). 

Το video δεν το εχω βάλει ακόμη.

Πιστεύω λίγη υπομονή ακόμη και όλα θα γίνουν οκ. 

Η on πάσχει από παιδικές ασθένειες....

----------


## vejitto

Τελικά χτες ενεργοποιήθηκα με τη βοήθεια του Noname22 και του dream gr. 

Ολη την μέρα χτες έκανε πολλά disconnect, σήμερα φαίνεται να έχει ηρεμήσει.

Δείχνω και Pic με ταχύτητα σε torrent. (peak Μέχρι και 1,03 ΜΒ/sec)

----------


## IrmaRules

Off Topic


		Εγώ κανονικά τώρα θα έπρεπε να ήμουν ενεργοποιημένος. Κατάφερε όμως η ΟΝ να με αφήσει χωρίς τηλέφωνο χωρίς Ιντερνετ και χωρίς γενικά. Μέσα σε όλα αρρώστησα. Κάνω το λάθος να ανοίξω την τηλεόραση, στο τσακ γλίτωσα το εγκφαλικό. 
Λήγει βοήθεια βρε παιδιά. Τι ζητάω. Λίγο Internet.....

----------


## Dimitris73

Off Topic


		Τις φριγανιες ΧΩΡΙΣ τις έχεις ακουστά? τώρα που είσαι και άρρωστος είναι ότι πρέπει!  :Razz: 


Περαστικά σου IrmaRules!

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά....τι να κάνω; Να αγοράσω ενα άλλο router για να παίζω με ότι πόρτες θέλω ή θα μας τις ανοίξει στο τέλος η ΟΝ και θα μου μείνει αμανάτι το Linksys ή  το Zyxel;  :Thinking:  

Έχει αρχίσει να μου δίνει στα νεύρα αυτή η ιστορία.... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## momo

Και εγω στο τσακ το γλυτωσα με την παραπανω φωτο που ειδα  (θελω και εγω!  :Crying:  )

----------


## vejitto

Σήμερα το πρωί η γραμμή πάει λίγο καλύτερα. Ακόμα δεν έχει κάνει και κανένα disconnect.

----------


## momo

Ban τον vejitto ΤΩΡΑ . MODS Ακουτε!! 
Μας αναστατωσες πρωινιατικα

----------


## vfragos

> Σήμερα το πρωί η γραμμή πάει λίγο καλύτερα. Ακόμα δεν έχει κάνει και κανένα disconnect.


Μαλλιοκούβαρα πάει  :One thumb up:  ....τι λάστιχα φοράς τα μαμά pirelli ;  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Τώρα βλέπω αυτό το 1.10mb και τσαντίζομαι ακόμα περισσότερο.... :Evil:  
Από διαρροές και υδροροές ακούμε πολλά...Στο τέλος τι θα γίνει; Εγω χτύπησα με το Pirelli για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα από 300 έως 511kb σε torrent αλλά γενικά σέρνεται ασφαλώς....Τουλάχιστον δεν είχα ούτε 1 disconnect από τη μέρα ενεργοποίησης...

P.S. Όσο για το ΑΙΧ, ναι....σε κανενα μήνα θα είναι ΟΝ η ΟΝ από ότι έμαθα....Για να δουμε :Thinking:

----------


## vejitto

> Μαλλιοκούβαρα πάει  ....τι λάστιχα φοράς τα μαμά pirelli ;


Οχι, φοράω siemens speedstream 4200. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι η γραμμή. Σκόρδα και τέτοια. :Worthy:

----------


## momo

Aμα φορας pirelli   και παει τοσο καλα φοβαμε να μαθω τη θα παρεις με κανα potenza και φιλτρο ελευθερας (8α ζηλεψω ποιο πολλη !) 
Αντε ρε ΟΝ κουνησου λιγο και στο φαληρο

----------


## karavagos

> Για κάποιο λόγο λοιπόν δεν μπαίνει η συγκεκριμένη ip ή το συγκεκριμένο tv-box στο δίκτυο που γίνεται streaming το κανάλι που ζητάμε. Είναι θέμα Qos? Είναι θέμα ρύθμισης στον router? είναι θέμα ρύθμισης του δικτύου της ΟΝ? Υπάρχει κάποια εντολή στο pirelli που πρέπει να την βάλουμε και στον δικό μας router?
> 
> Μόνο η ΟΝ μπορεί να μας πει εκτός και αν κάποιος έχει καμία ιδέα..."


igmp proxy ? igmp join ? 
Επίσης κάποια πόρτα (λογικά udp) θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται για authentication του STB (εξού και το κλείδωμα στις πόρτες?).

Βάλτε ρε παιδιά ένα snifferάκι ανάμεσα στο pirelli και το sagem να δείτε τι παίζεται! Όλα έτοιμα τα περιμένετε? :Razz:

----------


## IrmaRules

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τις φριγανιες ΧΩΡΙΣ τις έχεις ακουστά? τώρα που είσαι και άρρωστος είναι ότι πρέπει! 
> 
> 
> Περαστικά σου IrmaRules!


Thanks Dimi...  :Crying:

----------


## grezap

Αυτό που βλέπω είναι απίστευτο.Έχω κάνει και εγώ αίτηση στην ΟΝ και περιμένω πως και πως.Αλλά μετά από τα attachments του vejitto η αναμονή είναι πολύ μεγάλο βασανιστήριο πλέον!

Με γειες vejitto.Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι! :One thumb up:

----------


## wolfy

Από εδώ

ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/OpenOffice/dev...el_install.exe

κατεβάζω με max τα 120-150kb/sec...

Γιατί τέτοια χάλια???

----------


## vejitto

> Από εδώ
> 
> ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/OpenOffice/dev...el_install.exe
> 
> κατεβάζω με max τα 120-150kb/sec...
> 
> Γιατί τέτοια χάλια???



και γω μία από τα ίδια... 150 τερμάτισε...αχμμμ

----------


## adynaton

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

No AIX, No Party.....

----------


## mpregos

τι λετε ρε παιδια εγω κατέβασα το slackware 11 ->3cd's μεσα σε μιση ώρα,απο ftp.ntua
.....
και το openoffice εχθες ,δεν ξέρω σε πόσο χρονο ακριβώς, αλλά ελάχιστο γιατι ήθελα κατι να ψάξω σε ένα site και αφαιρεθηκα για λίγο.......

----------


## wolfy

> τι λετε ρε παιδια εγω κατέβασα το slackware 11 ->3cd's μεσα σε μιση ώρα,απο ftp.ntua
> .....
> και το openoffice εχθες ,δεν ξέρω σε πόσο χρονο ακριβώς, αλλά ελάχιστο γιατι ήθελα κατι να ψάξω σε ένα site και αφαιρεθηκα για λίγο.......


Mπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τώρα! 
Γιατί μιλάμε είναι πολύ χάλια η κατάσταση και υπόψη  το pirelli μου εχει συγχρονισει στα 15227 Kbps - 1097 Kbps.

----------


## elias26

Εγώ πάντως απο την 23/3 που συνδέθηκα συνέχεια ΟΝ/OFF είμαι.Στα τόρεντς ταχύτητα 45-50 , στο τηλέφωνο έχω κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα ( με τα λεγώμενα του τεχνικού της ΟΝ) και μου ρίχνει την ταχύτητα κατα 2 ΜΒ,το PIRELLI κάνει φωτορυθμικά και πολλές φορές πρέπει να κάνω ανανέωση στις σελίδες γιατί πότε είναι offline πότε δεν συγχονίζει ADSL. Υπομονή λόγο new kid in town ή αράδα τα καντίλια? :Thinking:

----------


## R-evil-S

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει παλαιότερα η ερώτηση αλλά σε νήμα 53 σελίδων η αναζήτηση δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολη. Θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι δυνατή η κλήση των τετραψήφιων αριθμών π.χ. 11888 ή και των άλλων κλώνων από το δίκτυο της ΟΝ.

----------


## Spanos

Αν έχεις ADSL το 11888 θα πάρεις;

http://www.whitepages.gr/

Δε νομίζω πάντως να γίνεται

----------


## tony montana

Ρε παιδιά, που είναι τα 10Mbps?????
Εγώ μέχρι 4 είδα

----------


## baltazar1999

Εγω ενεργοποιημενος απο την Παρασκευη. Απο το Σαββατο μεχρι και χτες μου εχει σπασει τα @@ στα disconnects. 
Το εχω αναφερει 4 φορες και οι τεχνικοι ακομα τα ξυνουν και τα εχουν ματωσει κιολας.

Btw με το Linksys στα torrents ειδα 1.1ΜΒ/110ΚΒ(Down/Up)

Το Pirelli παει στο σεντουκι με τις αντικες.
Εχω ζητησει και καλα ανοιγμα πορτων επισης απο το Σαββατο αλλα ακομα τις ανοιγουν.Μαλλον
χασανε το κλειδι.

----------


## Cacofonix

Λοιπόν:
ήρθανε σήμερα, από mozilla την νεότερη έκδοση την κατέβασε με 160.
το wireless δε δουλεύει
τηλέφωνο δεν έχω
Αυτά

----------


## haris2121

> Λοιπόν:
> ήρθανε σήμερα, από mozilla την νεότερη έκδοση την κατέβασε με 160.
> το wireless δε δουλεύει
> τηλέφωνο δεν έχω
> Αυτά


πες μασ λιγο περισσοτερα, ειχεσ κανει αιτηση με φορητοτητα? ποτε? τηλεφωνο δεν μπορεις ουτε να δεχθεις κλησεις, ουτε να κανεις? ποτε θα μπορεις? η tv σου δουλευει, εισαι ευχαριστημενος?

----------


## Cacofonix

Την tv δεν την σύνδεσα. Δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα.
To SP2 για τα παράθυρα το κατέβαζε από 800 έως 1000.
Δεν είμαι πό φορητότητα, νέα γραμμή.

----------


## bonsai

> Την tv δεν την σύνδεσα. Δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα.
> To SP2 για τα παράθυρα το κατέβαζε από 800 έως 1000.
> Δεν είμαι πό φορητότητα, νέα γραμμή.


Φίλε soublaki-3 που είσαι στο Μοσχάτο; Εγώ δίπλα στον ηλεκτρικό, τους περιμένω σήμερα
10-14.00    . Φύγανε απο σένα;

----------


## GeorgeH

Φίλοι Μοσχατιώτες βλέπω είστε ενήμεροι περί On εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και χαίρομαι που οι συντοπίτες μου παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις άσχετα από το ότι μας τα χάλασε κομματάκι η On.
Περιμένω και εγώ ενεργοποίηση άμα τις αρχές του Απρίλη. Βέβαια είναι και το Πάσχα στη μέση οπότε υπολογίζω κάποια καθυστέρηση.
Είστε DSLAM Φαλήρου ή Ιπποδρόμου? Χοντρικά θα ενεργοποιηθείτε από τους πρώτους αν δεν απατώμαι... Τέλη Φλεβάρη ξεκίνησε διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μας. Άντε καλή τύχη και περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## bonsai

Ενεργοποιημένος κι εγώ...

Ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί κατά τις 1, όλα ΟΚ. Συγχρονίζουμε στα μέγιστα...
Αλλά:
1) Αφού κατέβασε το conf ο router, έκανε boot κ απο κεί κ πέρα όλα νεκρά...
   Αναβοσβήνουν ταυτόχρονα το wireless κ to online  (!!)
   Παίρνω την ΟΝ τους το λέω, αφήνω τα στοιχεία μου κ θα με ειδοποιήσουν (γκρρ.... :Very angry:   :Very angry:  ) Σημ. τι θα με ειδοποιήσουν; γιατί ακριβώς δε καταλαβαίνω... Καμιά ιδέα ρε παιδιά τι τρέχει με το pirelli μου;;
2) Το τηλέφωνο δε λειτουργεί

Update όταν έχω νεότερα.... :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  {είναι π@π@ρες!)

----------


## IrmaRules

> Ενεργοποιημένος κι εγώ...
> 
> Ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί κατά τις 1, όλα ΟΚ. Συγχρονίζουμε στα μέγιστα...
> Αλλά:
> 1) Αφού κατέβασε το conf ο router, έκανε boot κ απο κεί κ πέρα όλα νεκρά...
>    Αναβοσβήνουν ταυτόχρονα το wireless κ to online  (!!)
>    Παίρνω την ΟΝ τους το λέω, αφήνω τα στοιχεία μου κ θα με ειδοποιήσουν (γκρρ....  ) Σημ. τι θα με ειδοποιήσουν; γιατί ακριβώς δε καταλαβαίνω... Καμιά ιδέα ρε παιδιά τι τρέχει με το pirelli μου;;
> 2) Το τηλέφωνο δε λειτουργεί
> 
> Update όταν έχω νεότερα....     Edit: [ για να μην το σβήσω όλο ]


Αέρα έχουν τα Pirelli σου; Μάλλον εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα  :Razz:

----------


## original21paul

θα ηθελα να μου απαντησουν κατι οσοι ειναι ενεργοποιημενοι!αν βαλω ον θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιω mirc,limewire,rapidshare και torrents???ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων :Thinking:

----------


## wolfy

* bonsai*



> Ενεργοποιημένος κι εγώ...
> 
> Ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί κατά τις 1, όλα ΟΚ. Συγχρονίζουμε στα μέγιστα...
> Αλλά:
> 1) Αφού κατέβασε το conf ο router, έκανε boot κ απο κεί κ πέρα όλα νεκρά...
> Αναβοσβήνουν ταυτόχρονα το wireless κ to online (!!)
> Παίρνω την ΟΝ τους το λέω, αφήνω τα στοιχεία μου κ θα με ειδοποιήσουν (γκρρ.... ) Σημ. τι θα με ειδοποιήσουν; γιατί ακριβώς δε καταλαβαίνω... Καμιά ιδέα ρε παιδιά τι τρέχει με το pirelli μου;;
> 2) Το τηλέφωνο δε λειτουργεί
> 
> Update όταν έχω νεότερα.... Edit: [ για να μην το σβήσω όλο ]



Αν θα ήταν εύκολο ενημέρωσε μας σχετικά με τον χρόνο που θα χρειαστούν για να σε ειδοποιήσουν

----------


## bonsai

> * bonsai*
> 
> 
> 
> Αν θα ήταν εύκολο ενημέρωσε μας σχετικά με τον χρόνο που θα χρειαστούν για να σε ειδοποιήσουν


Είμαι κ εγώ περίεργος wolfy.... Εννοείται ακόμα τίποτα.... Α ρε αρνάκι... Offline θα σε φάμε....

----------


## rdaniel

> ν βαλω ον θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιω mirc,limewire,rapidshare και torrents???ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


P2P με το δικό τους router ξέχνα το... Με δικό σου, θα παίζει, αλλά όχι και η IPTV (τουλάχιστον για την ώρα)

----------


## umfalas

Μια ερώτηση.

Έχω συνδεθεί με on και έβαλα το παλιό από forthnet modem Linksys WAG354G. Είναι ADSL2+ ή όχι. Το ρωτάω για να δω αν χρειάζομαι άλλο modem. Το εχω συνδέσει και δουλεύει κανονικά.
Αν δεν είναι ADSL2+, κερδίζω τίποτα αν πάρω το WAG54?

----------


## No-Name

Είναι adsl2+ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## IrmaRules

> Μια ερώτηση.
> 
> Έχω συνδεθεί με on και έβαλα το παλιό από forthnet modem Linksys WAG354G. Είναι ADSL2+ ή όχι. Το ρωτάω για να δω αν χρειάζομαι άλλο modem. Το εχω συνδέσει και δουλεύει κανονικά.
> Αν δεν είναι ADSL2+, κερδίζω τίποτα αν πάρω το WAG54?


Είναι ADSL2+ και μάλιστα είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## umfalas

thanks για την άμεση απάντηση

----------


## Jazzer

Παιδιά ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή μου τα μεσάνυχτα(00.30) σήμερα, περιοχή Περιστέρι, φορητότητα, αίτηση 22/2.
Οι εντυπώσεις μου δεν είναι καλές. Πάρα πολλά disconnects, το τηλ. μου δεν δέχεται ούτε πραγματοποιεί κλήσεις, το Limewire δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με τo pirelli, ενώ το emule κατεβάζει κανονικά.
Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού 8974/900.
Το κυριότερο είναι ότι σε επικοινωνία μου με το τεχνικό τμήμα πριν λίγο, (17.30), μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι δεν ανοίγουν πόρτες σε κανένα !! Του είπα ότι αυτό μαζί με τα γνωστά σε μας θέματα, αποτελεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα και αιτία διακοπής /  υπαναχώρησης και μου είπε ότι αυτή είναι η απόφαση της εταιρείας μέχρι σήμερα.Συμμετείχα από την πρώτη στιγμή στην καταγγελία μας και είμαι πάρα πολύ προβληματισμένος για το αν πρέπει να διακόψω άμεσα ή να περιμένω την έκβαση της υπόθεσης.

----------


## flasatos

> Παιδιά ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή μου τα μεσάνυχτα(00.30) σήμερα, περιοχή Περιστέρι, φορητότητα, αίτηση 22/2.
> Οι εντυπώσεις μου δεν είναι καλές. Πάρα πολλά disconnects, το τηλ. μου δεν δέχεται ούτε πραγματοποιεί κλήσεις, το Limewire δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με τo pirelli, ενώ το emule κατεβάζει κανονικά.
> Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού 8974/900.
> Το κυριότερο είναι ότι σε επικοινωνία μου με το τεχνικό τμήμα πριν λίγο, (17.30), μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι δεν ανοίγουν πόρτες σε κανένα !! Του είπα ότι αυτό μαζί με τα γνωστά σε μας θέματα, αποτελεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα και αιτία διακοπής /  υπαναχώρησης και μου είπε ότι αυτή είναι η απόφαση της εταιρείας μέχρι σήμερα.Συμμετείχα από την πρώτη στιγμή στην καταγγελία μας και είμαι πάρα πολύ προβληματισμένος για το αν πρέπει να διακόψω άμεσα ή να περιμένω την έκβαση της υπόθεσης.


το θέμα είναι θα μπορέσεις να φύγεις μετά ή θα σου πουν υπέγραψες για 12 μήνες?μέσα σε 10 μέρες μπορείς να φύγεις όπως έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλο thread. Απο τηεόραση και τηλεφωνο τι γίνεται?

----------


## harris

> Το Pirelli παει στο σεντουκι με τις αντικες.
> Εχω ζητησει και καλα ανοιγμα πορτων επισης απο το Σαββατο αλλα ακομα τις ανοιγουν.Μαλλον
> χασανε το κλειδι.


Αφού δεν έχεις το Pirelli επάνω στη γραμμή πως περιμένεις να σου ανοίξουν πόρτες;  :Whistle:

----------


## tony montana

Έγω με WAG354G Annex B θα κάνω δουλειά?

----------


## Jazzer

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  931 Kbps.
Download:  8551 Kbps.
WAN IP: XXXXXXX
Subnet Mask:  XXXXXX
Gateway:  XXXXXXXX
Primary DNS:  XXXXXX
Secondary DNS:  XXXXXX

Αυτή είναι η εικόνα συγχρονισμού από το pirelli. *Κάθε 5 λεπτά έχω disconnect, έλεος πια !!!!*
Το τηλ. δεν μπορεί ούτε να κάνει ούτε να δεχθεί κλήσεις. 4 φορές έχω πάρει τηλ. σήμερα στο τεχνικό τμήμα και περιμένω..
Τα νεύρα μου... :Mad:

----------


## Cacofonix

*Αν φύγω πέρνω και τα 65€;*

----------


## xaros

> INTERNET
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload:  931 Kbps.
> Download:  8551 Kbps.
> WAN IP: XXXXXXX
> Subnet Mask:  XXXXXX
> Gateway:  XXXXXXXX
> Primary DNS:  XXXXXX
> ...


Καλά πάμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... 
Όταν λες δε μπορείς να δεχθείς εννοείς δε χτυπάει ή δε δίνει σήμα σε αυτόν που το καλεί;

----------


## Cacofonix

xar εμένα δεν μου είπαν καν ποιος είναι ο αριθμός μου. ΔΕΝ εχω τηλέφωνο!

----------


## xaros

^^Γιατί εμένα που μου είπαν τι κέρδισα; Το λαμπάκι του ADSL αναβοσβήνει, το τηλέφωνο δεν καλεί ούτε χτυπάει όταν το καλούν αλλά αυτός που καλεί ακούει κανονικά τόνο κλήσης (δοκιμασμένο και από κινητό)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...

----------


## Jazzer

> Καλά πάμε  ... 
> Όταν λες δε μπορείς να δεχθείς εννοείς δε χτυπάει ή δε δίνει σήμα σε αυτόν που το καλεί;


Δεν μπορώ ούτε το 801 11 13801 να καλέσω που είναι δικό τους...
Τα disconnects είναι χωρίς υπερβολή κάθε 5 λεπτά εδώ και ώρες !!!!! Έχω μιλήσει με 4 διαφορετικά άτομα από το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης από το απόγευμα στις 16.30 μέχρι πριν λίγο, 22.30 και είπαν ότι θα ελέγξουν τη γραμμή.... :Mad:

----------


## Cacofonix

Ρωτάω κι εδώ:
Τα 65€ τα παίρνω πίσω ή όχι;

----------


## original21paul

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι επειδη ειμαι λιγο... ασχετουλης?αν παρω ενα καλο ασυρματο ρουτερ θα πρεπει να κανω καποιες ρυθμισεις για να δουλευω p2p και αλλα προγραμματα που ειχα ρωτησει πιο πριν?ευχαριστω

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ρωτάω κι εδώ:
> Τα 65€ τα παίρνω πίσω ή όχι;



Nope  . Μετά την απομάκρυνση , ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται κτλ. κτλ. κτλ.

----------


## No-Name

άλλος έγραψε ότι τα πάιρνει όταν ακυρώνει....εφόσον δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί!

----------


## zatast

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι επειδη ειμαι λιγο... ασχετουλης?αν παρω ενα καλο ασυρματο ρουτερ θα πρεπει να κανω καποιες ρυθμισεις για να δουλευω p2p και αλλα προγραμματα που ειχα ρωτησει πιο πριν?ευχαριστω


ξερεις το ανεκδοτο που λεει "εσυ δεν εχεις ερθει για κυνηγι;" 
αν και σου απαντησαν πιο πριν εκει που ρωτησες να σου απαντησω κι εγω εδω οτι δε χρειαζεται να κανεις ρυθμισεις στο cinturato για προγραμματα που θελουν πορτες γιατι απλα δεν θα παιζουν.Σε αλλο router θα πρεπει,αν ξερεις.

----------


## baltazar1999

> Αυτή είναι η εικόνα συγχρονισμού από το pirelli. *Κάθε 5 λεπτά έχω disconnect, έλεος πια !!!!*
> Το τηλ. δεν μπορεί ούτε να κάνει ούτε να δεχθεί κλήσεις. 4 φορές έχω πάρει τηλ. σήμερα στο τεχνικό τμήμα και περιμένω..
> Τα νεύρα μου...


Φιλε Jazzer και εγω Περιστερι ειμαι. Ενεργοποιημενος απο τις 23/3 και απο τις 24/3 αρχιζει η παρελαση των disconnects. Το εχω δηλωσει σαν βλαβη 4 φορες. Χτες με πηραν να μου πουν οτι και καλα το λυσανε.  :Whistle:  
Μαντεψε ομως οτι ΔΕΝ το λυσανε και τους ξαναπηρα να τους το πω.

Αν μεχρι τη Δευτερα δεν το λυσουν μαλλον παω για ακυρωση.

----------


## Avesael

Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά....Η δρομολόγηση ενός τηλεφωνικού αριθμού της ON της τάξης του 211ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ στους άλλους πάροχους γίνεται με ευθύνη της ΟΝ ή και των άλλων πάροχων μαζί;;;
Πως είναι δυνατό να λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο κανονικότατα σε κλήσεις από και προς ΟΤΕ,VODAFONE,TIM,COSMOTE,Q-TELECOM και να λειτουργεί μόνο σε κλήσεις ΠΡΟΣ αλλά ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ σε 2-3 άλλους ενναλακτικούς πάροχους....Ευθύνεται η ΟΝ ή οι άλλοι που δεν αποδέχονται τη δρομολόγηση;;; :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## wolfy

> Ρωτάω κι εδώ:
> Τα 65€ τα παίρνω πίσω ή όχι;


Eμένα μου είπαν ότι τα λεφτά τα παίρνω πίσω και είμαι και ενεργός.

----------


## con

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς VoIP με evoice, i-call, voipdiscount? Πώς πάει?

----------


## yamas

Ρε παιδια καλησπερα κι απο μενα. Να ρωτησω κατι ?
Οσοι εχουν ενεργ/θει, εχει ερθει σε ολους τεχνικος ?
Πηρα τηλ. στο CC και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι απαρετητο
και πως ειμαι ενεργο/νος εδω και 2 βδομαδες ! Επειδη ειχα
πειραξει την πριζα του τηλ παιζει να την εχω βαλει λαθος, ομως
εχει ερθει σε ολους τεχνικος ?
Μου δωσανε το τηλ νουμερο μου, το πηρα και καλει.. Ακομη δεν
εχω συνδεσει τηλ. πανω.

----------


## grphoto

Συνηθως δεν ερχεται τεχνικος οταν εχουμε φορητοτητα (απο οτι ακουγεται εδω μεσα), τωρα εσυ μιλας για καινουργιο νουμερο οποτε εχεις κανει αιτηση για νεο βροχο οπως καταλαβαινω. Μηπως σε αυτη την περιπτωση ηρθε ο τεχνικος και απλα δεν τον ειδες εσυ? Ελεγξε το κουτι του κατανεμητη για καποιο καλωδιο με το ονομα της ΟΝ. Στο σπιτι σου συνηθως ερχονται δυο ζευγη καλωδιων, συνδεσε και στα δυο απο ενα τηλεφωνο και τσεκαρισε το ετσι με κληση στο τηλεφωνο που σου εχουν δωσει.
Εξοπλισμο σου εχουν στειλει? Περιοχη που εισαι?

----------


## wolfy

*Για να καταλάβετε πόσο μπάχαλο είναι ( και να μην περιμένετε να συνεννοηθούν ποτε τα τμήματα μεσα στην ΟΝ) πριν λίγο με πήρανε τηλ απ την ΟΝ για να με ρωτήσουν αν εχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό (έχς παραλάβει από εδώ και μερικές μέρες) και αν ήρθε τεχνικός!!! (έχει έρθει από εδώ και μερικές μέρες) Φανταστέιτε τι μπάχαλο επικρατεί. (ρε μπας και η ΟΝ είναι θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ)*

----------


## Avvocato

> Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά....Η δρομολόγηση ενός τηλεφωνικού αριθμού της ON της τάξης του 211ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ στους άλλους πάροχους γίνεται με ευθύνη της ΟΝ ή και των άλλων πάροχων μαζί;;;
> Πως είναι δυνατό να λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο κανονικότατα σε κλήσεις από και προς ΟΤΕ,VODAFONE,TIM,COSMOTE,Q-TELECOM και να λειτουργεί μόνο σε κλήσεις ΠΡΟΣ αλλά ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ σε 2-3 άλλους ενναλακτικούς πάροχους....Ευθύνεται η ΟΝ ή οι άλλοι που δεν αποδέχονται τη δρομολόγηση;;;




Και τι σεν νοιαζει ποιος ευθυνεται ????

Εσυ τιν ΟΝ δεν πληρωνεις??? Αυτη ειναι υπευθηνη προς εσενα να σου παρεχει την υπηρεσια, απο αυτην πρεπει να ζητησεις εξηγησεις και ευθηνες. ΑΝ δεν το κανει (που μαλλον δεν το κανει) ειναι στο χερι σου να καταγγειλεις ή οχι την συμβαση ή να ζητησεις εκπτωση στο παγιο, την οποια και δικαιουσαι βαση συμβολαιου.

----------


## yamas

> Συνηθως δεν ερχεται τεχνικος οταν εχουμε φορητοτητα (απο οτι ακουγεται εδω μεσα), τωρα εσυ μιλας για καινουργιο νουμερο οποτε εχεις κανει αιτηση για νεο βροχο οπως καταλαβαινω. Μηπως σε αυτη την περιπτωση ηρθε ο τεχνικος και απλα δεν τον ειδες εσυ? Ελεγξε το κουτι του κατανεμητη για καποιο καλωδιο με το ονομα της ΟΝ. Στο σπιτι σου συνηθως ερχονται δυο ζευγη καλωδιων, συνδεσε και στα δυο απο ενα τηλεφωνο και τσεκαρισε το ετσι με κληση στο τηλεφωνο που σου εχουν δωσει.
> Εξοπλισμο σου εχουν στειλει? Περιοχη που εισαι?



Ναι εδω και 2 εβδομαδες.
Κυψελη.

----------


## IrmaRules

Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις από ΟΝ.
Προσπαθώ εδώ και μια βδομάδα να επικοινωνήσω με την ΟΝ για να δηλώσω την βλάβη. Ότι δηλαδή μου άλλαξαν τα καλώδια για να με συνδέσουν με την ΟΝ (ο τεχνικός τους δηλαδή) και κατά λάθος με συνέδεσαν με τα καλώδια για Κάιρο.
Όλοι μα όλοι με διαβεβαίωναν ότι στέλνουν την κλήση μου σαν υπερεπείγουσα (στο Κάιρο)
Σήμερα, αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω την τακτική του ΟΤΕ. Δηλαδή παίρνεις κάποιον τηλέφωνο σε άσχετο τμήμα (όσοι θέλετε τα ονόματα pm me) και από εκεί κατάφερα να φτάσω σε κάποιον που μου είπε ότι αν δεν τους έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο δεν θα βλέπανε ότι έχω βλάβη.
Με διαβεβαίωσε και αυτός (αν και για να πω την αλήθεια ο άνθρωπος ήταν άψογος) ότι θα κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά το Σάββατο να είμαι ενεργοποιημένος.
Φυσικά εγώ από την πλευρά μου ενημέρωσα τον δικηγόρο μου να κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά να τους πάρει τα σόβρακα.
Σε αναμονή εξελίξεων.

----------


## grphoto

Με 150 τηλεφωνα, φωνες, 3 καταγγελιες, και νευρα, ολοι θα συνδεθουμε σιγα σιγα αλλα θα ειμαστε 10 χρονια πιο γέροι (μεσα σε 2 μηνες) οταν γινει αυτο μου φαινεται.

----------


## IrmaRules

Τζίφος με τον δικηγόρο. Μου είπε ότι δεν με αξίζει να κάνω αγωγή ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτά που θα κερδίσω θα μου τα φάει αυτός και τα δικαστήρια. 
Αυτό που μου συνέστισε να κάνω είναι καταγγελίες σε όλους τους οργανισμούς ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ κτλ.

----------


## Avesael

Απλά δεν παίζονται....! Πριν λίγο με κάλεσαν απο ON να μου  πουν οτι αύριο θα έρθει τεχνικός να τσεκάρει τη γραμμή μου για ποιότητα και τα συναφή....μιας και οπως βλεπουν στο σύστημα τους είμαι ακόμα ανενερός.Καλά ως εδω...ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΟΝΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε απο τις 16/3 ο τεχνικός από τις 21/3 με μετρησεις κτλ (έχω αψογη γραμμη - 1km απο DSLAM - Συγχρονισμός στα 15mbps - tv ok - phone ok κατά 90% δε με καλουν απο Lannet και Q σταθερή) και εγω δουλεύω κανονικότατα εδς και 8 ημέρες αλλά κατά την ΟΝ είμαι INACTIVE!!! :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Τώρα βέβαια σκέφτομαι να κλαίω ή να γελάω;;;;;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   ή μήπως να αρχίσει να παίρνει ο  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  μερικούς μερικούς....

Ερωτώ ο λογαριασμός που θα μου έρθει από πότε θα είναι;;;;;;  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

P.S. Τώρα εξηγείται γιατι στο MyOn δε μου λειτουργούσε τίποτα και ενώ σε όλα είχα ticks στον εξοπλισμό και στις εργασίες ΟΤΕ ειχα σφυριά και βαριοπούλες!!! Ε! ΡΕ! ΒΑΡΙΟΠΟΥΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!! :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## elias26

> Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις από ΟΝ.
> Προσπαθώ εδώ και μια βδομάδα να επικοινωνήσω με την ΟΝ για να δηλώσω την βλάβη. Ότι δηλαδή μου άλλαξαν τα καλώδια για να με συνδέσουν με την ΟΝ (ο τεχνικός τους δηλαδή) και κατά λάθος με συνέδεσαν με τα καλώδια για Κάιρο.
> Όλοι μα όλοι με διαβεβαίωναν ότι στέλνουν την κλήση μου σαν υπερεπείγουσα (στο Κάιρο)
> Σήμερα, αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω την τακτική του ΟΤΕ. Δηλαδή παίρνεις κάποιον τηλέφωνο σε άσχετο τμήμα (όσοι θέλετε τα ονόματα pm me) και από εκεί κατάφερα να φτάσω σε κάποιον που μου είπε ότι αν δεν τους έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο δεν θα βλέπανε ότι έχω βλάβη.
> Με διαβεβαίωσε και αυτός (αν και για να πω την αλήθεια ο άνθρωπος ήταν άψογος) ότι θα κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά το Σάββατο να είμαι ενεργοποιημένος.
> Φυσικά εγώ από την πλευρά μου ενημέρωσα τον δικηγόρο μου να κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά να τους πάρει τα σόβρακα.
> Σε αναμονή εξελίξεων.


Ευτυχώς σε εμένα υπάρχει σύνδεση με Ελλάδα ακόμα, και ένώ δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ κλήσεις μπορώ να ακούσω τις συνομιλίες απο το διπλανο super market  :Clap:  τύφλα να έχει ο Μαυράκης και οι υποκλοπές του  :Closed topic:

----------


## karavagos

> Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά....Η δρομολόγηση ενός τηλεφωνικού αριθμού της ON της τάξης του 211ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ στους άλλους πάροχους γίνεται με ευθύνη της ΟΝ ή και των άλλων πάροχων μαζί;;;
> Πως είναι δυνατό να λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο κανονικότατα σε κλήσεις από και προς ΟΤΕ,VODAFONE,TIM,COSMOTE,Q-TELECOM και να λειτουργεί μόνο σε κλήσεις ΠΡΟΣ αλλά ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ σε 2-3 άλλους ενναλακτικούς πάροχους....Ευθύνεται η ΟΝ ή οι άλλοι που δεν αποδέχονται τη δρομολόγηση;;;


Οι συγκεκριμενοι 2-3 πάροχοι δεν έχουν ενημερώσει τα συστήματά τους για την φορητότητα του αριθμού σου.
*Είναι αποκλειστικά ευθύνη τους*, αλλά μπορείς να πιέσεις τον πάροχό σου να τους ενημερώσει για την καθυστέρηση.

----------


## IrmaRules

> Απλά δεν παίζονται....! Πριν λίγο με κάλεσαν απο ON να μου  πουν οτι αύριο θα έρθει τεχνικός να τσεκάρει τη γραμμή μου για ποιότητα και τα συναφή....μιας και οπως βλεπουν στο σύστημα τους είμαι ακόμα ανενερός.Καλά ως εδω...ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΟΝΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε απο τις 16/3 ο τεχνικός από τις 21/3 με μετρησεις κτλ (έχω αψογη γραμμη - 1km απο DSLAM - Συγχρονισμός στα 15mbps - tv ok - phone ok κατά 90% δε με καλουν απο Lannet και Q σταθερή) και εγω δουλεύω κανονικότατα εδς και 8 ημέρες αλλά κατά την ΟΝ είμαι INACTIVE!!!   
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια σκέφτομαι να κλαίω ή να γελάω;;;;;          ή μήπως να αρχίσει να παίρνει ο     μερικούς μερικούς....
> 
> Ερωτώ ο λογαριασμός που θα μου έρθει από πότε θα είναι;;;;;;    
> 
> P.S. Τώρα εξηγείται γιατι στο MyOn δε μου λειτουργούσε τίποτα και ενώ σε όλα είχα ticks στον εξοπλισμό και στις εργασίες ΟΤΕ ειχα σφυριά και βαριοπούλες!!! Ε! ΡΕ! ΒΑΡΙΟΠΟΥΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!


Avesalom φαινόσουνα καλό παιδί αλλά τώρα τα έχω πάρει άγρια μαζί σου. Εσύ ρε μου πήρες τους τεχνικούς και δεν έρχονται σε μένα. Μια μέρα θα βρω το χωριό σου και τότε.....
 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Avesael

Τι κάνουν οι ;;;;;; Εδω και μια ώρα δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και το internet ψοφάει και ξαναλειτουργεί ξαφνικά! Πάνε καλά;;; Αύριο ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ!!! ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ: ΑΙ ΣΙΧΤΗΡ! :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil: 

Στο MYON βλέπω διάφορες αλλαγές που δεν υπήρχαν prin 5-6 ωρες.ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ  ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ με τις καταγγελίες που δουλεύουν μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες;;;;;; :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil: 

ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΟΣΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΕΙΣ! Τελικά στην Ελλάδα όλα είναι ένα τεράστιο ΜΠ!!!! :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## imelman

κουράγιο παιδιά

----------


## wolfy

> Είμαι κ εγώ περίεργος wolfy.... Εννοείται ακόμα τίποτα.... Α ρε αρνάκι... Offline θα σε φάμε....


Είχες νεώτερα? Έχουν περάσει 2 μέρες

----------


## bonsai

> Είχες νεώτερα? Έχουν περάσει 2 μέρες


Καλημέρα,

Συνολικά τους έχω πάρει 8 τηλέφωνα. Αυτοί ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πίσω. Τελικά βρήκα μια καλή κοπέλα στο τεχνικό τμήμα και κανόνισε να περάσει ένας κούριερ σήμερα να μου αλλάξει το "καμένο" pirelli. 

Στα 8 τηλεφωνήματα που προηγήθηκαν η απάντησή τους ήταν "Το δηλώνουμε ως βλάβη θα σας πάρει σε 2 (!!) λεπτά ένας εκπρόσωπός μας".... :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Κ κάτσε να δούμε... καλά το τηλέφωνο - χρειάζεται - αλλά δεν είναι και από τα επείγοντα... αλλά αν έρθει το ρούτερ και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ .... τους πήρε και τους σήκωσε....  :Evil:

----------


## shatzi

Παιδία μια ερώτηση να κάνω γιατί έχω χάσει λίγο την μπάλα με την On. Έχω κάνει αίτηση για το όλα σε ένα από της 13-02 και στις 29-3 μου στείλανε τον εξοπλισμό. Όπως ήταν φυσικό έκανα όλες τις απαραίτητες συνδέσεις του εξοπλισμού και όπως ήταν φυσικό δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι, επειδή έχω ενεργοποιημένο ένα adsl με την Forthnet, η διακοπή της adsl θα γίνει αυτόματα με την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής της On? ή θα πρέπει να καλέσω ο ίδιος την FORTHnet να τους ζητήσω να γίνει διακοπή της συνδρομής. Το ρωτώ γιατί με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω προβλέπω να είμαι Οn τον Αύγουστο (αν είμαι τυχερός).  :Worthy:  

Ps: Σας διευκρινίσω ότι έχω ζητήσει να κρατήσω του ίδιο νούμερο τηλεφώνου και όχι να μου δώσουν καινούργιο νούμερο.

----------


## Silent Air

> Παιδία μια ερώτηση να κάνω γιατί έχω χάσει λίγο την μπάλα με την On. Έχω κάνει αίτηση για το όλα σε ένα από της 13-02 και στις 29-3 μου στείλανε τον εξοπλισμό. Όπως ήταν φυσικό έκανα όλες τις απαραίτητες συνδέσεις του εξοπλισμού και όπως ήταν φυσικό δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι, επειδή έχω ενεργοποιημένο ένα adsl με την Forthnet, η διακοπή της adsl θα γίνει αυτόματα με την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής της On? ή θα πρέπει να καλέσω ο ίδιος την FORTHnet να τους ζητήσω να γίνει διακοπή της συνδρομής. Το ρωτώ γιατί με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω προβλέπω να είμαι Οn τον Αύγουστο (αν είμαι τυχερός).  
> 
> Ps: Σας διευκρινίσω ότι έχω ζητήσει να κρατήσω του ίδιο νούμερο τηλεφώνου και όχι να μου δώσουν καινούργιο νούμερο.


Δεν ειναι τιποτα απλα θα απορριφθει η αιτηση φορητοτητας σου απο τον ΟΤΕ λογω ενεργου βρόχου, θα διακοψεις την ADSL που ηδη εχεις, θα περιμενεις να καθαρισει η γραμμη, και θα ξανακανεις αιτηση απο την αρχη στην ΟΝ.

Τουλαχιστον θα εχεις τον εξοπλισμο για παρηγορια!  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Μετα τις 10/2 (περιπου) οι περισσοτερες αιτησεις εγιναν με inactive βροχο (απο την στιγμη που σου στειλαν και εξοπλισμο ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος για σενα), τσεκαρισε το με την ΟΝ γιατι αν ειναι ετσι πρεπει εσυ να κοψεις την Forthnet.

----------


## Avvocato

> Παιδία μια ερώτηση να κάνω γιατί έχω χάσει λίγο την μπάλα με την On. Έχω κάνει αίτηση για το όλα σε ένα από της 13-02 και στις 29-3 μου στείλανε τον εξοπλισμό. Όπως ήταν φυσικό έκανα όλες τις απαραίτητες συνδέσεις του εξοπλισμού και όπως ήταν φυσικό δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι, επειδή έχω ενεργοποιημένο ένα adsl με την Forthnet, η διακοπή της adsl θα γίνει αυτόματα με την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής της On? ή θα πρέπει να καλέσω ο ίδιος την FORTHnet να τους ζητήσω να γίνει διακοπή της συνδρομής. Το ρωτώ γιατί με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω προβλέπω να είμαι Οn τον Αύγουστο (αν είμαι τυχερός).  
> 
> Ps: Σας διευκρινίσω ότι έχω ζητήσει να κρατήσω του ίδιο νούμερο τηλεφώνου και όχι να μου δώσουν καινούργιο νούμερο.


Εγω πλαι θα σου ελεγα να παραμηνεις στην φορθνετ. Τωρα που δινει 10μβ τι τους θελεις τους αχρηστους της ΟΝ?????

Εγω το αποφασισα, δευτερα στελνω ακυρωση της αιτησης , ετσι για να ξεκινα και η μεγαλη εβδομαδα ωραια  :Smile:

----------


## vfragos

Και ναι είμαi ON εδώ και 2 ώρες περίπου ! Πρώτες εντυπωσεις, το pirelli ενώ συγχρονίζει σε πολύ καλή ταχύτητα 15220/1110 για κάποιο λόγο δεν παίρνει ip παρά μόνο αυτή του εσωτερικού δικτύου της ΟΝ, με αποτέλεσμα να ανοίγει μόνο την σελίδα τους. Περιμένω τηλέφωνο απο τεχνικό. Κανείς καμία ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό ;  Βάζόντας όμως πάνω το zyxel 660 που έχω παίρνει κανόνικά ip ! και όλα πάιζουν πάρα πολύ καλά. Αυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω με το xbox 360 ένα demo και παράλληλα βλέπω και μια εκπομπή απο onrec χωρίς το παραμικρό κόλλημα είτε στην εικόνα είτε στον ήχο, εικόνα σε απλή τηλεόραση πολύ καλή και εγώ δεν παρατηρώ κάποια θολούρα. Τηλέφωνο ποιοτικά σε επίπεδα οτε, ακόμα λόγω της φορητότητας δεν δουλέυουν (καλεί αλλά η συσκευή δεν χτυπάει) οι εισερχόμενες τουλάχιστον απο cosmote που δοκίμασα. Θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες λεπτομέριες.

----------


## shatzi

Τι να σου πω φίλε Avvocato όλοι οι beta testers είναι μαζόχες, έτσι είμαι και εγώ ένας από αυτούς. :Laughing:   Πάντως πείρα Οn και αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι κάθε φορά που παίρνω τηλέφωνο το call center της On πάντα παίρνω διαφορετικές απαντήσεις. Πάντως τελευταία απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ας έχω σύνδεση με FORTHnet απλά καλό είναι να τους πάρω να διακόψω για να μην πληρώνω τσάμπα, και επί την ευκαιρία μου έκλισε και ένα ραντεβού με έναν τεχνικό να έρθει την Τρίτη για να μετρήσει ούτε και εγώ κατάλαβα τη θα κάνει. Το έχω πάρει απόφαση θα τους παίρνω συνέχεια τηλέφωνο μέχρι να ακούσω απάντηση που να ακούγετε ωραία στα αυτιά μου. :Respekt:

----------


## grphoto

Σου ειπε κατι για μεικτονομηση? Για να ερθει τεχνικος οπως υπεθεσα εισαι στους Inactive. Περιμενε πρωτα να σου ερθει σημα απο ΟΝ και μετα κοψε για να μην μεινεις χωρις ιντερνετ πολυ.
Τωρα οσον αφορα την Forthnet τι να πω ρε παιδια, εγω την θυμαμαι πριν 1,5 χρονο δεν μπορουσε να μου δωσει σωστα σωστα 384 στον Βυρωνα, για αυτο και ειχα παει πριν 9 μηνες στο Οτε.
Ευχομαι τωρα να ειναι καλυτερα στη Forthnet γιατι ειναι σιγουρα μια μεγαλη εταιρια, και η πρωτη που ξεκινησε το internet στην Ελλαδα και για αυτο το λογο της χρωσταμε πολλα σιγουρα.

----------


## shatzi

Όχι δεν μου είπε τίποτα τέτοιο….. Γενικά τα παιδία που έχουν στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο είναι άτομα που μπορούν να απαντήσουν σε ερωτήσεις που έχουν σε μια κόλα χαρτί μπροστά τους σε τίποτα άλλο, και εννοείτε πώς δεν φταίνε οι ίδιοι. Τώρα όσο αφορά την FORTHnet θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου μεγάλη εταιρεία όλα ωραία και καλά, αλλά αυτό που κοιτάζω όχι μόνο εγώ αλλά οι περισσότεροι είναι, αν οικονομικά ποια με συμφέρει περισσότερο με της ανάγκες που έχω. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αυτή που καλύπτει εμένα είναι η On, αν τώρα για τους χ ψ λόγους δεν με καλύψει υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια. Αν όμως διαβάσετε και το τι γράφουν για όλους τους provider δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Είναι Joker τελικά αν σου κάτσει………… :One thumb up:

----------


## grphoto

Ετσι ειναι, ποια μας καλυπτει, για αυτο και εγω επιμενω στο σπιτι ΟΝ γιατι θελω (εκτος απο το οικονομικο συνολικο παγιο) τα τηλεφωνα στο εξωτερικο, εντος δεν κανω και παρα πολλα για να ανεβασω τον λογαριασμο ωστε να με ενδιαφερουν οι αλλοι.
Ειναι τζοκερ σιγουρα, ετσι και εγω στο γραφειο εχω την Vivodi και μεχρι σημερα ισως ειμαι ενας απο τους λιγους ευχαριστημενους πελατες της.

----------


## lostemotion

Γεια σας, επειδη ειμαι νεα εδω και λιγο ασχετη με το θεμα, προφανως κανω λαθος αλλα δεν βρηκα αναλογο θεμα. Το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης, ειμαι ηδη ενεργοποιημενη στις 25 εργασιμες αλλα δεν εχω εξοπλισμο, το ραντεβου μου για να τον παραλαβω ηταν την περασμενη Τριτη δεν ηρθε κανεις φυσικα. εχω παρει γυρω στα 15 τηλεφωνα την εταιρεια courrier και την on αλλα 5 και κανεις δεν ξερει ουτε γιατι δεν ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος ουτε αν πηγε καπου αλλου και γενικως που βρισκεται. Η απαντηση απο to courrier ειναι σε ολα τα τηλεφωνα μου οτι θα με καλεσουν σε λιγο, πραγμα που δεν εγινε ποτε. Και απο την on ενας μου ειπε να τους βρισω και καποιος αλλος οτι δεν ειναι δικο τους το προβλημα και αυτος το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να κλεισει νεο ραντεβου αλλα πως θα με καλεσει αργοτερα για να το κλεισουμε, επισης ουτε και αυτο εγινε. Καποια ιδεα για το τι να κανω εχει κανεις??? Ειμαι με 39 πυρετο και μου εχουν σπασει τα νευρα.

----------


## Cacofonix

Μήπως τους ζήτησες τον αριθμό της Interraticca και δεν στον δώσανε;

----------


## Bebouar

Θες τον δικό μου?  :Razz:  

Υ.Γ.: Περαστικά...

----------


## rdaniel

> Θες τον δικό μου?  
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Περαστικά...




Off Topic



Τις πόρτες σου τις έχεις ανοιχτές;  :Razz:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Bebouar

Ναι ρε. Γι' αυτό έχει πυρετό...την "'άρπαξε"...

----------


## Bebouar

lostemotion μη νομίζεις ότι σε δουλεύουμε.
Απλά, εγώ τουλάχιστον, δε ξέρω τι να σου πω. Παίρνε τηλ. και βρίζε συνέχεια. Και μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι κακό...

----------


## grphoto

Η υποθεση courier ειναι ενας πονοκεφαλος, εχουνε πει καποιοι οτι πανε εξοπλισμοι απο Ανατολικη Αττικη σε Δυτικη κλπ. Ισως επειδη εισαι αρρωστη (περαστικα) και γυναικα δεν σου δινουν πολυ σημασια. Λογικα η courier πρεπει να σου πει που ειναι ο εξοπλισμος (ενας φιλος θυμαμαι πηγε και τον πηρε απο εταιρια pizza delivery), βαλε λοιπον κανενα που δεν ειναι αρρωστος να παρει λιγο και να τους βρισει να δουν τι εγινε με την παραδοση.
Βεβαια εχεις λιγη ωρα ακομα, γιατι μετα απο Δευτερα μερια.

----------


## rdaniel

> Παίρνε τηλ. και βρίζε συνέχεια. Και μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι κακό...





> Καποια ιδεα για το τι να κανω εχει κανεις??? Ειμαι με 39 πυρετο και μου εχουν σπασει τα νευρα.



Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν παρά δύο πράγματα που μπορείς να κάνεις, με την ΟΝ όπως και με όλους σχεδόν τους εναλλακτικούς:  :Sad:  

1. Υπομονή, επιμονή, πρήξιμο δικό τους, μεταφορά των εμπειριών σου σε γνωστούς ώστε να προσέχουν  :Wink: 
2. Ακύρωση της αίτησης και άντε γεια! Αν καλύπτεσαι από κάποιον άλλο πάροχο ή έχεις ήδη κάποιες υπηρεσίες που σε καλύπτουν, σκέψου το σοβαρά. Μπορείς να δεις τι συμβαίνει και γιατί και πόσοι ακύρωσαν ήδη στο σχετικό Thread...  :Smile:

----------


## grphoto

Βρε με τις καταγγελιες......
Σε ολο το forum ανεξαρτητα παροχου.
Ας κρατησουμε τις καταγγελιες για τα σοβαρα γιατι μετα μην απορουμε που δεν περνουμε απαντηση απο ΕΕΤΤ, οταν πεφτουνε μερικες χιλιαδες καταγγελιες για το οτιδηποτε.
Με κοιταξε στραβα ο υπαλληλος...... κλπ.

----------


## lostemotion

Καταρχην ευχαριστω. Την Interattica την καλουσα σε 2 σταθερα το 5405400-500 διοτι δεν ειχα σταθερο για να την παρω στο 800......... Μολις με καλεσαν απο την on πριν 5 λεπτα και μου ειπαν πως και καλα να περιμενω μετα τις 10 αυριο δεν μου ειπαν για καποιο 3ωρο για να μην με στησουν. Δηλαδη να περιμενω ολη μερα?? Τελως παντων μου ειπαν πως δεν εβρισκαν την διευθυνση αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν με πηραν και να με ρωτησουν η να με ενημερωσουν. Ασχετο κανουν παραδοσεις το σαββατο η μου το ειπαν για να σταματησω να παιρνω τηλεφωνο?

----------


## aMUSiC

lostemotion, αν κρίνω από το link που προηγείται ΚΑΙ στα δύο σου posts... μάλλον έχεις τσιμπήσει κάποιον ιό... και δεν εννοώ για τον πυρετό =).. για ψάχτο λίγο..

----------


## lostemotion

> lostemotion, αν κρίνω από το link που προηγείται ΚΑΙ στα δύο σου posts... μάλλον έχεις τσιμπήσει κάποιον ιό... και δεν εννοώ για τον πυρετό =).. για ψάχτο λίγο..


Θα το ψαξω και εγω νομιζα οτι το βλεπω μονο εγω  :Embarassed:   Ναι τοσο ασχετη ειμαι..  :Sorry:

----------


## Cacofonix

Εννοεείς με το δικό τους router ή γενικά;

----------


## Avesael

> Η υποθεση courier ειναι ενας πονοκεφαλος, εχουνε πει καποιοι οτι πανε εξοπλισμοι απο Ανατολικη Αττικη σε Δυτικη κλπ. Ισως επειδη εισαι αρρωστη (περαστικα) και γυναικα δεν σου δινουν πολυ σημασια. Λογικα η courier πρεπει να σου πει που ειναι ο εξοπλισμος (ενας φιλος θυμαμαι πηγε και τον πηρε απο εταιρια pizza delivery), βαλε λοιπον κανενα που δεν ειναι αρρωστος να παρει λιγο και να τους βρισει να δουν τι εγινε με την παραδοση.
> Βεβαια εχεις λιγη ωρα ακομα, γιατι μετα απο Δευτερα μερια.


Dominos pizza στα Βριλλήσια παρακαλώ....Ακομα να το ξεπεράσω εκείνο το σοκ... :Sad:  
Ξέρεις τι είναι να περιμένεις τον εξοπλισμό να μην έρχονται ποτέ και να σε παίρνει ο υπεύθυνος της πιτσαρίας ότι έχει τον εξοπλισμό στο όνομα σου; :Worthy:

----------


## grphoto

Απο Rapidshare ολα καλα απο τι λενε, (ετσι και αλλοιως δεν θελει πορτες). Οποτε μαλλον ατυχησες και το αρχειο σβηστηκε.

----------


## bonsai

Καλησπέρα,

28 Μαρτίου 2007: 12.15 Έρχονται οι τεχνικοί. Βρίσκουν το ΚΑΦΑΟ όλα καλά. Συνδέουν τη γραμμή, ανεβαίνουν πάνω, δοκιμάζουν το τηλέφωνο, δε δουλεύει. Παίρνουν τη ΟΝ κ της λένε ότι έπρεπε ήδη να δουλεύει, αυτοί απαντούν ότι μέχρι το βράδυ θα δουλεύει. Ανάβουν το ρούτερ. Αναβοσβήνει το dsl για λίγα secs, μετά αναβοσβήνουν όλα τα λαμπάκια, τρελαθήκαν. Παίρνουν την ΟΝ, τελικά καταλήγουν ότι είναι χαλασμένο (!) και ρίχνουν το μπαλάκι στην ΟΝ.
28 Μαρτίου 2007: 13.00 - 23.00. 8 Τηλέφωνα στην ΟΝ για να κανονίσω να γίνει αλλαγή το router και να τους πώ ότι το τηλέφωνο δε δουλεύει. Κοινή απάντηση: "Προωθώ το μήνυμα σας, περιμένετε τηλεφώνημά μας άμεσα" - ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΗΤΗ!
29 Μαρτίου 2007: Πρωί - 17.00 Άλλα 8-9 τηλέφωνα, ακριβώς το ίδιο σκηνικό. Στο τελευταίο, ζητάω επίμονα έναν υπεύθυνο, τόσο επίμονα που παρά τρίχα κυριολεκτικά να με απολύσουν!
Μου δίνουν τον αριθμό μίας κοπέλας απο τα logistics την παίρνω και κανονίζουμε για 30.4 παράδοση.
30 Μαρτίου 2007: Ραντεβού 10 - 14.00 στην εργασία μου. Παράδοση 17.15 (!!!!!) - μετά απο 10 τηλέφωνα ΟΝ/Ιντεράτικα. Εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού κατα τις 18.00. 18.15 ανάβει. ¨Ολα τα λαμπάκια ΟΚ, αλλά δε μπορώ να μπώ πουθενά, δεν έχω δίκτυο!! Μπαίνω μόνο στην ΟΝ.
Αρχίζουν τα τηλέφωνα. Στα δύο πρώτα μέχρι τις 19.00 αφού κάναμε ένα troubleshooting και δοκιμές, καταλήγουμε στο ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου!!! 
Μα ρε παιδιά; 
Κύριε εμείς θα προωθήσουμε το αίτημά σας και θα σας πάρει ένας τεχνικός.
Πότε ρε παιδιά;;; 
Σαββατοκύριακο;;;; Ή μήπως Μεγάλη βδομάδα που θα λείπουν όλοι;; 
Και αν φταίει η γραμμή και θέλουμε τεχνικό onsite πότε θα κανονίσουμε να έρθει;;; Μετά τη μαγειρίτσα;; 
Και με το τηλεφωνο τι θα γίνει κ πότε; Για να πούμε το Χριστός Ανέστη τουλάχιστον ρε παιδιά;;

Ενεργοποιημενος στο σύστημα φαίνομαι απο τις 28. Όταν τους έλεγα για το τηλέφωνο, κάθε φορά έπαιρναν και αυτοί να διαπιστώσουν ότι δε δουλέυει γιατί στο σύστημα φαινόνταν ΟΚ!

Αυτά. Βαρέθηκα να χρεώνομαι, να χαλάω το χρόνο και τη ζαχαρένια μου
Ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν.  :Closed topic:

----------


## vfragos

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> 28 Μαρτίου 2007: 12.15 Έρχονται οι τεχνικοί. Βρίσκουν το ΚΑΦΑΟ όλα καλά. Συνδέουν τη γραμμή, ανεβαίνουν πάνω, δοκιμάζουν το τηλέφωνο, δε δουλεύει. Παίρνουν τη ΟΝ κ της λένε ότι έπρεπε ήδη να δουλεύει, αυτοί απαντούν ότι μέχρι το βράδυ θα δουλεύει. Ανάβουν το ρούτερ. Αναβοσβήνει το dsl για λίγα secs, μετά αναβοσβήνουν όλα τα λαμπάκια, τρελαθήκαν. Παίρνουν την ΟΝ, τελικά καταλήγουν ότι είναι χαλασμένο (!) και ρίχνουν το μπαλάκι στην ΟΝ.
> 28 Μαρτίου 2007: 13.00 - 23.00. 8 Τηλέφωνα στην ΟΝ για να κανονίσω να γίνει αλλαγή το router και να τους πώ ότι το τηλέφωνο δε δουλεύει. Κοινή απάντηση: "Προωθώ το μήνυμα σας, περιμένετε τηλεφώνημά μας άμεσα" - ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΗΤΗ!
> 29 Μαρτίου 2007: Πρωί - 17.00 Άλλα 8-9 τηλέφωνα, ακριβώς το ίδιο σκηνικό. Στο τελευταίο, ζητάω επίμονα έναν υπεύθυνο, τόσο επίμονα που παρά τρίχα κυριολεκτικά να με απολύσουν!
> Μου δίνουν τον αριθμό μίας κοπέλας απο τα logistics την παίρνω και κανονίζουμε για 30.4 παράδοση.
> 30 Μαρτίου 2007: Ραντεβού 10 - 14.00 στην εργασία μου. Παράδοση 17.15 (!!!!!) - μετά απο 10 τηλέφωνα ΟΝ/Ιντεράτικα. Εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού κατα τις 18.00. 18.15 ανάβει. ¨Ολα τα λαμπάκια ΟΚ, αλλά δε μπορώ να μπώ πουθενά, δεν έχω δίκτυο!! Μπαίνω μόνο στην ΟΝ.
> Αρχίζουν τα τηλέφωνα. Στα δύο πρώτα μέχρι τις 19.00 αφού κάναμε ένα troubleshooting και δοκιμές, καταλήγουμε στο ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου!!! 
> Μα ρε παιδιά; 
> ...


Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι φταίει η γραμμή σου. :Thinking:  Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα και είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το pirelli, έμπαινα μόνο στην σελίδα της ΟΝ και αυτό γιατί δεν έπερνε public ip αλλά έμενε με την εσωτερική ip του δικτύου της ΟΝ. Έχω και ένα zyxel ρούτερ και όταν το έβαλα επάνω, πήρε public ip κανονικά και επιτέλους είχα internet ! Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο τους εξήγησα ότι δεν παίρνει public ip, καθώς και την υποψία μου ότι μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με το config αρχείο που κατεβάζει το pirelli από ΟΝ. Μετά απο ένα τέταρτο δούλεψε και το pirelli !

----------


## bonsai

Τι λές να δοκιμάσω μιάς και δεν έχω άλλο ρούτερ; Οτιδήποτε απο το να περιμένω απο την ΟΝ...

----------


## Avvocato

> Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι φταίει η γραμμή σου. Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα και είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το pirelli, έμπαινα μόνο στην σελίδα της ΟΝ και αυτό γιατί δεν έπερνε public ip αλλά έμενε με την εσωτερική ip του δικτύου της ΟΝ. Έχω και ένα zyxel ρούτερ και όταν το έβαλα επάνω, πήρε public ip κανονικά και επιτέλους είχα internet ! Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο τους εξήγησα ότι δεν παίρνει public ip, καθώς και την υποψία μου ότι μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με το config αρχείο που κατεβάζει το pirelli από ΟΝ. Μετά απο ένα τέταρτο δούλεψε και το pirelli !


Αρα εχει προβλημα η "γραμμη" του, απο την στιγμη που η ΟΝ δεν υποστιριζει επισημα και δεν συνηστα αλλους ρουτερ.

Οποτε δεν θεωρειται και πως του παρεχεται η υπηρεσια απο την στιγμη που ο εξοπλισμος του ειναι ελατωματικος

----------


## bonsai

Πιστεύετε πάντως ότι μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δε παίρνει public ip? Δηλαδή ότι διορθώνεται χωρίς επέμβαση τεχνικού; Και το θέμα του τηλεφώνου;

Thanks guyz in advance! :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Παιδιά, το Cinturatto p3 όπως είναι η πραγματική ονομασία του :Laughing:  έτσι όπως το παραλαμβάνουμε απλά συγχρονίζει και μπαίνει σε πρώτη φάση μόνο στο site της ΟΝ.Αν το αφήσετε λίγο τσιμπάει το "Νέο by ON" firmware, κάνει το upgrade του και μετά είναι έτοιμο για χρήση (ή αποθήκευση στο πατάρι). Έτσι απλά... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## bonsai

> Παιδιά, το Cinturatto p3 όπως είναι η πραγματική ονομασία του έτσι όπως το παραλαμβάνουμε απλά συγχρονίζει και μπαίνει σε πρώτη φάση μόνο στο site της ΟΝ.Αν το αφήσετε λίγο τσιμπάει το "Νέο by ON" firmware, κάνει το upgrade του και μετά είναι έτοιμο για χρήση (ή αποθήκευση στο πατάρι). Έτσι απλά...


Ναί αλλά και πόση ώρα να θέλει; Ήδη το έχω ανοιχτό 5 ώρες. Λές να φτιάξει κάποια στιγμή απο μόνο του;

----------


## No-Name

Αναβοσβήνει απλά επι ώρες???

----------


## Herretic

Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με το VoD και το πρόγραμμα του OnRec; 

1ον δεν δουλεύουν όλες οι ώρες/κανάλια, π.χ. κάποιες εκπομπές από το Σκάϊ παίζουν και κάποιες όχι.  
2ον οι εκπομπές είναι ανακατωμένες, ζητάω μία από το πρόγραμμα και μου δείχνει άλλη.
3ον το VoD (που έχει μια φτηνιάρικη, θολή και γεμάτη σπασίματα εικόνα έτσι και αλλιώς  :Thumb down:  ) βγάζει error ότι η ταινία δεν είναι διαθέσιμη στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## bonsai

Ανοιχτά είναι το Power, το DSL και το LAN. To online  δε κάνει τίποτα.  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ip λογικά δεν σε έχουν πετάξει στο bbras ακόμα...Υπομονή!

Σε κάποια φάση θα διορθωθεί ελπίζω σύντομα  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Μια λεξη χρυσός για όλους εμάς που γίναμε beta testers της ΟΝ. 

*Υ Π Ο Μ Ο Ν Η *  Ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος...

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		...Βρε ο Θεος μεγάλος είναι μόνο που δεν θα ασχολείται με το LLU

----------


## bonsai

Για να δούμε... Ο Θεός μεγάλος η υπομονή μας όχι.... Τουλάχιστον δε χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός.

----------


## Avesael

Να υποθέσω ότι μιλάς για FULL LLU...Μα είσαι άδικος! Εχούμε 4 λαμπρές εταιρίες που το προσφέρουν απλόχερα!  :ROFL:

----------


## umfalas

Με πόσο πρέπει να κατεβάζω?

1.Εφεραν τον εξοπλισμό εγω σύνδεσα ενα linksys 354g, παίζει κανονικά αλλά δεν βλέπω ποτέ πάνω από 400. Μέσος όρος 250. Πολύ χαμηλά δεν είναι?

2. Ερχεται καποιος τεχνικός να δει την γραμμή ή οχι.

3. Οταν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή θα δω αύξηση της ταχύτητας?

4. Χρειαζονται καποιες ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## blend

Εγώ θα ήθελα να κάνω την εξής απλή ερωτησούλα....

Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, και δουλεύουν ΟΛΕΣ οι υπηρεσίες που αγόρασε?

Τηλέφωνο? Internet? iptv?

Και εννοώ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ.

----------


## bonsai

Δε νομίζω ότι θα βρείς κανένα! 
Τώρα συνηδητοποιώ ότι σε όσα posts έχω διαβάσει, κανείς δεν έχει ενεργοποιήσει πλήρως όλες τις υπηρεσίες του!
Κι αυτό είναι κάτι που πρέπει να ειπωθεί αν τα παιδιά πάνε εκεί τη Τρίτη

----------


## Νικαετός

Τελικά δεν είναι ούτε ΟΝ ούτε ΟFF, μάλλον ΟΧ (ξέρετε εκείνο το ωχ)  :Razz:

----------


## vasir

Γεια σας κι από εμένα. Ενεργοποιήθηκα χθες και είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος. (Απο τις 4:00 τα ξημερώματα χθες μέχρι τις 1:00 το μεσημέρι σήμερα που κοίταξα κατεβασει 2,2Gb torrent από bluewhitegt
σε utorrent και με το linksys wag200g, ταχύτητες από 750 ΚBps μέχρι 1,12 MBps στο dumeter και πολύ κοντά και οι τιμές του utorrent  :Clap:  )

Απο pings όχι μεγάλη διαφορά από την 2Mbps forthnet σε dislam pOTE
Σε server του SOF2 στην Αγγλία 85-100msec  :Sorry:  (ο server full 24 ατομα στο παιχνίδι) (82.192.78.21)

To status του linksys

DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	15227 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	1084 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	13 db
Upstream Margin: 	5 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	10 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	3.5 db

(παρένθεση είμαι στα 450 μέτρα από το dislam  :Cool:  )
Προβληματάκι το ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω login στο linksys ούτε από explorer ούτε από firefox από το ένα pc με Winxp pro. Mε το που δίνω username-password -->The page cannot be found....

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια εχω το usr9108.
ολα καλα με το ιντερνετ και p2p αλλα ονrec kai vod ακομα δεν μπορεσα να το καταφερω...
μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος που το εχει κανει στο δικο του ρουτερ?

----------


## tony montana

Εγώ απο τρίτη που εδέησαν να με ενεργοποιήσουν εχω
*TV.* κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα, αν εξαιρέσεις μερικά χαμένα καρέ στο ONREC και λίγο θόρυβο στην εικόνα (ελάχιστη παρουσία και των δύο)
*Τηλέφωνο.* χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα (παίρνω και με παίρνουν κανονικά)
*Internet.* δεν έχω πιάσει ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη του 500-600 (ftp.ntua.gr, Rapidshare, utorrent)
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1088 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps.

Τους έχω πάρει 4-5 τηλέφωνα και μου είπανε ότι θα με πάρουν οι τεχνικοί να δούμε τι θα γίνει.
Επίσης με ρωτήσανε αν με πήρε κανείς από την ΟΝ και μου είπε ότι έχω ενεργοποιηθεί, και όταν τους είπα όχι μου είπανε ότι προφανώς δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως γιαυτό συμβαίνει αυτό.

Έχουνε πάρει σε κανέναν τηλ να του πούνε ότι τον ενεργοποιήσανε ???????

----------


## mpamparos

> Εγώ απο τρίτη που εδέησαν να με ενεργοποιήσουν εχω
> *TV.* κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα, αν εξαιρέσεις μερικά χαμένα καρέ στο ONREC και λίγο θόρυβο στην εικόνα (ελάχιστη παρουσία και των δύο)
> *Τηλέφωνο.* χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα (παίρνω και με παίρνουν κανονικά)
> *Internet.* δεν έχω πιάσει ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη του 500-600 (ftp.ntua.gr, Rapidshare, utorrent)
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload:  1088 Kbps.
> Download:  15227 Kbps.
> 
> ...


Με ποιο ρουτερ;

----------


## tony montana

Pirelli. γιατι?

----------


## IrmaRules

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΝ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΝ.....
Ταχύτητες; Χάλια. Κατεβάζω από Microsoft με 138ΚΒ
Από ΝΟΚΙΑ με 120ΚΒ 
(όχι ταυτόχρονα)
Μουλάρι; χάλια.
Τηλέφωνο: Μπορώ να καλέσω δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν. Ποιότητα πολύ καλή.
IPTV: Ακόμη να καταλάβω πως παίζει  :Razz:  
email Κατεβάζω κανονικά. Αλλά αργά.
Αυτά για αρχή.

Α!
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1149 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps.

Όχι και άσχημα για συγχρονισμό. Αλλά από ταχύτητες μούφα! Άντε να δούμε.
Μέχρι στιγμής κανένα disconnect (φτύνο τον κόρφο μου, δαγκώνω την γλώσσα μου και πετάγομαι μέχρι την εκκλησία για μια λαμπάδα ΝΑ. Με το συμπάθιο δηλαδή!)

----------


## mpamparos

> Pirelli. γιατι?


Πως επαιξε το utorrent?
Χωρις πορτες;

----------


## Chris_Nik

Τελικά παιδία να χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι ΟΝ??????

----------


## savvaskal

λοιπον καλημερα συχρονιζω 15227 dw 1200 up οι ταχυτες ξαφνικα χτες διαλυθηκαν,ολα δουλευαν κανονικα δεν εννοω p2p εννος οτι κατεβαζα με 1,1 mb /sec αλλα απο χτες το απογευμα σερνεται.
τηλεφωνο μπορω να παρω αλλα δεν μπορουν να με παρουν.
η τηλεοραση κανονικα αυτο ειναι το περιεργο πως γινεται να δουλευει,αφου το bandwith ειναι χαμηλο,στην καλυτερη περιπτωση μεχρι στιγμης που ειμαι 2 μερες τωρα ενεργοποιημενος εχω πιασει στο speedtest.net με amsterdam 7gbps 1mgbps .μαλον ρυθμιζουν το qos....

Υ.Γ οταν λεω χαμηλο bandwith εννοω 300-500 kbps στο speedtest.net

----------


## grphoto

Περιμενωντας και εγω να συνδεθω, ενας φιλος που ειχε κανει αιτηση μετα απο μενα στον Αλιμο με προλαβε και συνδεθηκε. Ταχυτητες 
Upload:  1143 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps.

Και οπως γινεται με τα τηλεφωνα (τις πρωτες μερες) μπορει να παρει αλλα δεν ακουει κουδουνισμα οταν τον παιρνουν.
Το κουφο ειναι οτι ο φιλος ειχε ενεργοποιημενο τηλεφωνητη πριν στον Οτε, ο οποιος συνεχιζει να δουλευει, οποτε τελικα νομιζω οτι η πατατα ειναι του Οτε και στην δρομολογηση των κλησεων.

----------


## IrmaRules

Πάντως είμαι ιδιαίτερα συγκινημένος που επιτέλους γράφω ΟΝ Topic σε αυτό το θέμα.  :Smile:  
Οι ταινίες που υπάρχουν είναι λιγότερες από 400. Εγώ όταν έκανα την αίτηση έλεγαν για πάνω από χίλιες. Άρα μέχρι να δω 1.001 (γιατί αυτό είναι πάνω από 1.000) δεν θα θεωρήσω ότι έχω ενεργοποιηθεί.
Βασικά δεν έχω σκοπό να τους πληρώσω μία αν δεν έχω 100% των υπηρεσιών που μου υποσχέθηκαν έστω και για 1 ημέρα. Μετά δέχομαι ότι πάνε στην περίπτωση των βλαβών κτλ κτλ.
Αλλά για να θεωρήσω (και αυτό να το κάνετε όλοι σας) ότι πρέπει να πληρωθούν, οφείλουν αρχικά να δώσουν όσα υποσχέθηκαν χωρίς καμία έκπτωση. Αν θέλουν εκπτώσεις να περίμενουν Αύγουστο ή του χρόνου τον Γεννάρη.
Η IPTV μου συνεχίζει να μην δουλεύει.
Τηλέφωνα μπορώ μόνο να κάνω και όχι να με καλέσουν.
Το Internet στα speedtest μου λέει ότι έχω ταχύτητα 100kb. Καλά διαβάσατε, 100kb και όχι 100KB.
Αυτό θα πει αναβάθμιση.
Φυσικά όλα τα τεστ τα κάνω με εξωτερικό γιατί γνωρίζω για ΑΙΧ και το δέχομαι (προσωρινά)
Το μουλάρι συνεχίζει να χαρίζει στους άλλους αλλά δεν κατεβάζει τίποτα.
email μπορώ μόνο να λάβω (από τα δικά μου account και όχι από της ΟΝ)
Δεν έχω ούτε ένα email από την ΟΝ.
Ο mail server τους δεν ανταποκρίνεται. (no ping reply)

Αχ... Είναι τόσο υπέροχο να είσαι ΟΝ. Όπως ακριβώς το λένε "Όλα σε ένα πακέτο". Μεγάλο πακέτο η ΟΝ παιδιά. 
Όταν θα κλείσει μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες, τι θα κάνουμε; Μας βλέπω να τρέχουμε και να μην προλαβαίνουμε. 
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να ενοχλούμε την ΕΕΤΤ ότι όταν θα κλείσει να μας βάλουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι σε σειρά προτεραιότητας.
Επίσης όταν θα κλείσει, λυπάμαι εκείνα τα καϋμένα παιδιά που θα αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν πάλι δουλειά από την αρχή.
Προτείνω να κάνουμε ένα pol για το πότε θα κλείσει η ΟΝ. Αυτός που θα το βρει με ακρίβεια, θα κερδίσει μια dial-up σύνδεση για 100 χρόνια (δώρο από μένα)
Τι λέτε; Πάμε στοίχημα; (πολύ τηλεόραση είδα αυτή την εβδομάδα και δεν μου βγαίνει σε καλό)

----------


## tkonto

> Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά....Η δρομολόγηση ενός τηλεφωνικού αριθμού της ON της τάξης του 211ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ στους άλλους πάροχους γίνεται με ευθύνη της ΟΝ ή και των άλλων πάροχων μαζί;;;
> Πως είναι δυνατό να λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο κανονικότατα σε κλήσεις από και προς ΟΤΕ,VODAFONE,TIM,COSMOTE,Q-TELECOM και να λειτουργεί μόνο σε κλήσεις ΠΡΟΣ αλλά ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ σε 2-3 άλλους ενναλακτικούς πάροχους....Ευθύνεται η ΟΝ ή οι άλλοι που δεν αποδέχονται τη δρομολόγηση;;;


Για να λυθεί η απορία είναι θέμα αμοιβαίας συμφωνίας. Αν και από ότι θυμάμαι είναι υποχρεωτική από την ΕΕΤΤ αυτή η συμφωνία (δεν μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος πάροχος να αρνηθεί την διασύνδεση με κάποιον άλλον) οπότε είναι θέμα χρόνου και μόνο μέχρι να διαμορφωθούν οι συμφωνίες και να πέσουν οι υπογραφές ανάμεσα στους παρόχους που έχεις το πρόβλημα και την ΟΝ.

Τώρα αυτός ο χρόνος μπορεί να είναι και ένας χρόνος  :Laughing:

----------


## grphoto

Ελα βρε Irmarules που θα κλεισει, τωρα αρχιναει το πανηγυρι στο χορο και τα λεφτα ειναι πολλα.
Αν δεν το πιστευεις κανε μια βολτα στα multirama-plaisio ολες οι συνδεσεις 384-4.000 adsl ειναι με δωρα, μερικες φορες ισης αξιας με την συνδεση (αγορασα για ενα φιλο vivodi 4 με lacie εξωτερικο δισκο 250gb) και για εναν αλλο (vivodi 4 + wireless speedtouch 585 με wireless keyboard+mouse) και τα δυο μονο 99 ευρω.

Το πανηγυρι της κινητης ερχεται και στο adsl, και απο μια μερια ειναι καλο, μηπως και παμε και σαν Ελλαδιτσα λιγο μπροστα στην τεχνολογια.

Α και καλοριζικη η συνδεση βλεπω εγιανες κιολας μολις απεκτησες και Ον περα απο το μητροπολιτικο σου.

----------


## tkonto

> Απλά δεν παίζονται....! Πριν λίγο με κάλεσαν απο ON να μου  πουν οτι αύριο θα έρθει τεχνικός να τσεκάρει τη γραμμή μου για ποιότητα και τα συναφή....μιας και οπως βλεπουν στο σύστημα τους είμαι ακόμα ανενερός.Καλά ως εδω...ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΟΝΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε απο τις 16/3 ο τεχνικός από τις 21/3 με μετρησεις κτλ (έχω αψογη γραμμη - 1km απο DSLAM - Συγχρονισμός στα 15mbps - tv ok - phone ok κατά 90% δε με καλουν απο Lannet και Q σταθερή) και εγω δουλεύω κανονικότατα εδς και 8 ημέρες αλλά κατά την ΟΝ είμαι INACTIVE!!!   
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια σκέφτομαι να κλαίω ή να γελάω;;;;;          ή μήπως να αρχίσει να παίρνει ο     μερικούς μερικούς....
> 
> Ερωτώ ο λογαριασμός που θα μου έρθει από πότε θα είναι;;;;;;    
> 
> P.S. Τώρα εξηγείται γιατι στο MyOn δε μου λειτουργούσε τίποτα και ενώ σε όλα είχα ticks στον εξοπλισμό και στις εργασίες ΟΤΕ ειχα σφυριά και βαριοπούλες!!! Ε! ΡΕ! ΒΑΡΙΟΠΟΥΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!


Εδώ και 56 σελίδες διαβάζω ότι η ΟΝ έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το CRM της και άρα τεράστιο πρόβλημα εσωτερικής επικοινωνίας. Οι παιδικές ασθένιες είναι δεδομένες σε κάθε νέο προϊόν,εταιρεία, υπηρεσία κλπ... 

Αλλά είναι απαράδεκτη η έλλειψη εσωτερικής επικοινωνίας. Εκεί είναι όλο το πρόβλημα κατ' εμέ και πουθενά αλλού.

Και σε λίγο (έτσι για να σας κρατήσω σε αγωνία) θα σας ενημερώσω για κάτι που θα μας στείλει όλους (εμένα με έχει στείλει από εχθές - έχω πέσει κάτω από τα γέλεια  σας λέω!!!!)

----------


## tkonto

> Οι συγκεκριμενοι 2-3 πάροχοι δεν έχουν ενημερώσει τα συστήματά τους για την *φορητότητα του αριθμού σου*.
> *Είναι αποκλειστικά ευθύνη τους*, αλλά μπορείς να πιέσεις τον πάροχό σου να τους ενημερώσει για την καθυστέρηση.


Πρόσεξε ρωτάει για αριθμό της ΟΝ και όχι για μετεφερθέντα από τον ΟΤΕ αριθμό. Μάλλον είναι θέμα συμφωνίας διασύνδεσης.

----------


## grphoto

Μετραμε καμια 10 εργασιμες μερες απο τις ενεργοποιησεις των πρωτων οποτε ειναι λιγο τα πραγματα χυμα ακομα.
Γνωμη μου να τους ενημερωνεται τηλεφωνικα αλλα και με email για οτι δεν δουλευει, γιατι μπορει και να μην το βλεπουνε απο κει, και να εχουν αγνοια, με την ενημερωση για θεματα απλα, θα τα λυσουνε αν τους ενημερωσετε.

----------


## tony montana

> Πως επαιξε το utorrent?
> Χωρις πορτες;


Οχι πως να ανοίξω πόρτες, έχω όμως ενεργοποιημένο το UPnP στο μTorrent.
Αυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω με 98kB/s απο μTorrent

----------


## xaros

^^Ναι αλλά το UPnP στο Pirelli είναι απενεργοποιημένο οπότε δεν βοηθάει αυτό  :Wink:  .

----------


## mpamparos

98 εχω και γω... Τι να το κανω;

----------


## IrmaRules

> Α και καλοριζικη η συνδεση βλεπω εγιανες κιολας μολις απεκτησες και Ον περα απο το μητροπολιτικο σου.


Άσε έγιανα αλλά νιώθω ότι πάλι με παίρνει από κάτω....

Λοιπόν, πριν από κανά 2 βδομάδες με κλέψανε στο σπίτι. Έχω αποφασίσει να βάλω μια IP CAM για να αυξήσω λίγο την ασφάλεια. Άραγε η ΟΝ θα μου ανοίξει τις απαραίτητες πόρτες; Θα μου επιτρέψει να τις διαχειριστώ εγώ όπως θέλω;
Αν όχι, θα απαιτήσω να στείλουνε έναν χαφιέ για να παρακολουθεί στο σπίτι μου αν μπαίνει-βγαίνει κανείς.......

----------


## tony montana

> ^^Ναι αλλά το UPnP στο Pirelli είναι απενεργοποιημένο οπότε δεν βοηθάει αυτό  .


τότε πως λειτουργεί?

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια εγω εχω ενεργοποιηηθει αλλα δεν μπορω νακανω τηλεφωνα...
επισης το on rec κανει σπασιματα...οχι οτι δεν μπορεις να δεις αλλα εχει σπασιματα αρκετα..
επισης στον ant1(onrec)  ηχος ειναι χαλια μερικες φορες...
κοιταξα ολες τισ καλωδιωσεις τηλεφωνου δοκιμασα το ρουτερ διπλα απο την πριζα αλλα τα ιδια..
οποτε μαλλον ειναι προβλημα της ον..
εσας πως παιζουν οι υοηρεσιες?
τεστ για ταχυτητα πως κανω?
tnx

----------


## rdaniel

> Αν όχι, θα απαιτήσω να στείλουνε έναν χαφιέ για να παρακολουθεί στο σπίτι μου αν μπαίνει-βγαίνει κανείς.......



Τώρα ... φαντάσου σενάριο: διακόπτεις τη σύνδεση και ζητάς φορητότητα του χαφιέ!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## UNITEDEV

Καλησπέρα

Aνεπίσημα έχω τις υπηρεσίες από την Πεμπτή και πιο συγκεκριμένα:
1. Τηλέφωνο ΟΚ
2. IPTV OK ( Χωρίς δυνατότητα ενεργοποίησης ΝΟVA αλλά όλα τα άλλα παίζουν χωρίς προβλήματα )
3. Upload 1Mb OK
4. Download...............σέρνετα ( 80 - 120 kb/s ) λες και έχουν βάλει κόφτη.

Την πρώτη φορά που τους έκανα τηλέφωνο ( Πέμπτη βράδυ ) με ενημέρωσαν ότι ακόμα η γραμμή είναι υπο διαμόρφωση και πως ακόμα δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί επίσημα διότι γίνονται μια σειρά από test. Σήμερα που τους ξαναπήρα ακόμα γίνονται test ( ούτε πυραυλικό σύστημα να έβαζα τόσα test  :Laughing:  ). 

Και ρωτώ: πως γίνεται να συγχρονίζει κανονικά ο router ( Upload:  1088 Kbps, Download:  12488 Kbps ), να παίζει άψογα το IPTV, το upload να είναι αυτό που έχουν πει, να έχω και το τηλέφωνο και μόνο το download να πηγαίνει βόλτα? εάν κάνανε δοκιμές δεν θα έπρεπε να είχα πρόβλημα σε όλα τα υποσυστήματα?

----------


## blend

Χεχε.. έχει καταντήσει ανέκδοτο.... Δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλ., και από σήμερα είμαι ο περήφανος κάτοχος μιας 1024/128 σούπερ ντούπερ σύνδεσης στην ΟΝ.

Δύο μέρες είχα 8192/1024 και δεν είχα παράπονο....

Προφανώς, θεώρησαν ότι δεν χρειάζομαι τόσο bandwidth και είπαν να μου το κόψουν....

 :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

Εγώ σου ευχήθηκα περαστικά πάντως  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## blend

> Εγώ σου ευχήθηκα περαστικά πάντως


Μερσί!

 :Sad:

----------


## IrmaRules

Πάμε ένα ένα τα νεότερα.
Τηλέφωνο επιτέλους ΟΚ. Και παίρνω και με παίρνουν (κατά κύριο λόγο η ΟΝ με παίρνει και όχι στο τηλέφωνο)
IPTV onRec. Παίζει άψογα.
IPTV σκέτη δεν παίζει καθόλου.
DSL άψογη με 200/900 (σωστά τα έχω γράψει, 200 download 900 upload)
Οπότε, όπως καταλαβαίνετε σέρνομαι. Δράμα παιδιά. Τι με Αγγλία δοκίμασα. Τι με Ιταλία, τι με Ρωσία, Τουρκία όλα....
Παντού το upload δραματικά χαμηλότερο από το upload. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοια dsl.
Όποιος θέλει αρχεία λοιπόν, εγώ είμαι εδώ να του τα ανεβάσω. Αρκεί βέβαια να μην έχει σύνδεση ΟΝ για να μπορέσει να τα κατεβάσει.

----------


## Spanos

Γέμισε κιόλας η σύνδεση με εξωτερικό;
Απο NTUA πως πάς;

----------


## vasir

Εγινε τίποτα στην οn ρε παιδιά από εχθές το απόγευμα? Από εκεί που Πέμπτη βράδυ κατέβαζα απίστευτα και είχα και λογικά pings, Παρασκευή και Σάββατο η γραμμή σέρνεται, με το ζόρι 160 KBps και pings αντί του 75-100 msec έχω πάει στα 170 msec (82.192.78.21 server sof2 Ολανδία) ????  :Thinking:  

Κανένας άλλος από Αγ. Παρασκευή με αντίστοιχα συμπτώματα ???

----------


## gzaro

Υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το internet. Κοιτάξτε στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread πως ήταν το trace στο amazon που έκανα 10/3 και πως είναι τώρα:


Tracing route to www.amazon.co.uk [87.238.81.129]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    25 ms    27 ms    25 ms  91.132.1.131
  3    25 ms    25 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.40
  4    26 ms    24 ms    25 ms  91.132.2.57
  5   127 ms   161 ms   266 ms  GigabitEthernet3-3.ar4.FRA4.gblx.net [64.215.81.
209]
  6   156 ms   170 ms   171 ms  Amazon.ge-5-0-0.406.ar1.dub1.gblx.net [64.209.88
.98]
  7   171 ms   160 ms   159 ms  www.amazon.co.uk [87.238.81.129]

Trace complete.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά τώρα περνάει από αλλού, τί πάθανε;

----------


## kouliss

άλλοι πάντως θα πλήρωναν πολλά για τέτοιο Upload :P 
Νομίζω πως όλα είναι θέμα ημερών να δουλέψουν σωστά. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι μια νέα εταιρεία με διαφορετική φιλοσοφία (βλέπε ξένα κεφάλια) και προσπαθεί να κερδίσει κομάτι της αγοράς. Με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θα παίξουν οι υπηρεσίες που υποσχέθηκε έστω και καθυστερημένα. Ήταν αναμενόμενο αλλά πολλοί βιάστηκαν να αποκτήσουν τα 10Mb που μέχρι τώρα κανείς από τους παλιούς παρόχους δεν έδινε για προφανής λόγους. Ίσως το καλό της υπόθεσης με την ύπαρξη της ON ήταν ότι όλοι αναγκάστηκαν να μπουν στον αγώνα (όσοι δλδ ξύπνησαν) άσχετα αν ακόμα δεν μπορεί να δώσει ότι έχει υποσχεθεί. Όσο για τα άλλα περί ασφάλειας κλπ μάλλον έχει γίνει σοβαρό λάθος αλλά απο την άλλη φαίνεται να είναι νομικά καλυμένοι... άραγε είναι ? Θα δείξει αν τελικά θα είναι ON και με διαφορά μετά απο κανένα χρόνο.

----------


## wolfy

Καλα μιλάμε εδώ πάω να ανοίξω δυο τρεις σελίδες ταυτόχρονα στο adslgr.com και δεν μπορούν να ανοίξουν. Μόνο μια μια η σελίδες ανοίγουν! Με το 56άρι μόντεμ ανοίγουν τουλάχιστον!!! 

Καλά αμα στέρεψε από τώρα το Bandwidth φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει τις επομενες μέρες. (Βέβαια αν οι μισοι φύγουν μπορεί να στρώσει)

Αεριτζίδικες καταστάσεις...... 

(τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι είχε πάθει η ViΒοδι μέσα στο πρώτο χρόνο λειτουργίας της συμβαίνει στην ΟΝ από τον πρώτο μήνα)

Και γω μια απο τα ιδια με το Αμαζον φίλε *gzaro*

----------


## jimakos_a35gr

Παιδιά καλησπέρα για πρώτη φορά γράφω και εγώ στο topic.Είμαι και γω ένας απο αυτούς που πήγαν στην ον.Αίτηση 17/2 παράδωση εξοπλισμού 29/3 η γραμμή είναι σε test σύμφωνα με το cc τις on.Το ζαντολάστιχο φρενάρει με abs στα 15227 και μια στα 450 η 650 up.Tv παίζει κανονικά τηλέφωνο δεν εχω ενω η γραμμή απο οτι είδα σε down ειναι κανονικα στα 650 το πολύ ενώ σε up 400.Πολλά disconect για 5 λεπτά περίπου.Επίσης έχω το modem linksys wag200g eu το οποίο παίζει κανονικά αλλά χωρίς tv.Αυτά εν ολ'ιγης .

----------


## vasir

Αρα είναι κοινό φαινόμενο και μάλον θα διορθωθεί σύντομα.
Πάντος αν η υπηρεσία είναι αυτή που είδα την Πέμπτη τότε είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.




> Παιδιά καλησπέρα για πρώτη φορά γράφω και εγώ στο topic.Είμαι και γω ένας απο αυτούς που πήγαν στην ον.Αίτηση 17/2 παράδωση εξοπλισμού 29/3 η γραμμή είναι σε test σύμφωνα με το cc τις on.Το ζαντολάστιχο φρενάρει με abs στα 15227 και μια στα 450 η 650 up.Tv παίζει κανονικά τηλέφωνο δεν εχω ενω η γραμμή απο οτι είδα σε down ειναι κανονικα στα 650 το πολύ ενώ σε up 400.Πολλά disconect για 5 λεπτά περίπου.Επίσης έχω το modem linksys wag200g eu το οποίο παίζει κανονικά αλλά χωρίς tv.Αυτά εν ολ'ιγης .


Στο linksy έχεις τσεκάρει την ρύθμιση keep alive στο basic setup ?

----------


## Avesael

Τελικά δεν είχα εγώ το πρόβλημα όπως νόμιζα....Γενικό το κακό...Ελπίζω να κάνουν δοκιμές και να στρώσουν σύντομα γιατι δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα....Από χθες το σούρσιμο είναι τέτοιο που συνδέθηκα με την ISDN της γειτόνεισας και πήγαινα πιο γρήγορα. Κάποια στιγμή χτύπησε στο speedtest.net με Malmo και London 7-8 Mb αλλά μετά χάλια μαύρα....

Για να δούμε.... :Thinking:

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ

Αιτηση Zisto:20/11/2006
Yπογραφη συμβολαιων : 05/12/2006
Διακοπη διαδικασιων : 16/02/2007 μιας και δεν ειχαν κανει τιποτα.Ουτε καν αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ για φορητοτητα
Ετσι την ιδια μερα εκανα αιτηση στην ΟΝ
Μετα από 2 ραντεβου στα οποια δεν ηρθε κουριερ , πηγα χθες και πηρα τον εξοπλισμο μονος μου απο την ΙΝΤΕΡΑΤΙΚΑ

Συνδεσα το Pirelli , μου την εσπασε που ειναι κλειδωμενο το Advanced Setup και αγορασα σημερα το Allied Data Copperjet 1612 .
Συνχρονιζει στα 15,23 Mbit down και 1,28 up
H τηλεοραση παιζει μια χαρα , αλλα το προβλημα ειναι με τις ταχυτητες
Σε Http πάνω από 35kbyte δεν εχω παει στο κατεβασμα , για να μην πω σε torrents..
Μιλησα με την ΟΝ και μου ειπαν οτι μιας και δεν με εχουν παρει τηλεφωνο ακομα για την ενεργοποιηση , μεχρι να με παρουν αυτοι δεν θα εχω τις ταχυτητες που πρεπει...?////
Το mail μου βεβαια δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομα , και στην πορεια της αιτησεως μου μεσα στο site εχει ακομα το γνωστο σφυρακι και στην αποστολη εξοπλισμου αλλα και στις διαδικασιες για τον ΟΤΕ.
Πριν λιγο που τους ξαναπηρα μου ειπαν οτι εχουν καποιο προβλημα με τις ταχυτητες και οτι θα διορθωθει συντομα...
Τηλεφωνο: ΟΚ

----------


## vasir

> Αιτηση Zisto:20/11/2006
> Yπογραφη συμβολαιων : 05/12/2006
> Διακοπη διαδικασιων : 16/02/2007 μιας και δεν ειχαν κανει τιποτα.Ουτε καν αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ για φορητοτητα
> Ετσι την ιδια μερα εκανα αιτηση στην ΟΝ
> Μετα από 2 ραντεβου στα οποια δεν ηρθε κουριερ , πηγα χθες και πηρα τον εξοπλισμο μονος μου απο την ΙΝΤΕΡΑΤΙΚΑ
> 
> Συνδεσα το Pirelli , μου την εσπασε που ειναι κλειδωμενο το Advanced Setup και αγορασα σημερα το Allied Data Copperjet 1612 .
> Συνχρονιζει στα 15,23 Mbit down και 1,28 up
> H τηλεοραση παιζει μια χαρα , αλλα το προβλημα ειναι με τις ταχυτητες
> ...


TV από το Copperjet ή pirreli ??

Tην Πέμπτη που ενεργοποιήθηκα είδα 1.1 ΜBps / 850 KBps στο utorrent με linksys wag200g.
Aπό την Παρασκευή sk@tQ .

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ

TV ειδα απο το PIRELLI μονο
Δεν το δοκιμασα στο CopperJet
Παντως μου φαινεται αρκετα κουλο αυτο που συμβαινει.
Τι σημαινει το οτι δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει πληρως???
Τελος παντων .Υπομονη αλλες 2-3 μερες

----------


## Jazzer

*Είμαι 3 ημέρες "ενεργοποιημένος", το τηλ. μου ακόμα δεν δέχεται ούτε πραγματοποιεί κλήσεις, oι ταχύτητες ? 300-500 kbps σε δεκάδες tests στο sppedtest.net. 3 ημέρες τώρα είμαι σε επικοινωνία με "τεχνικούς ", " τεχνική υποστήριξη" και λοιπούς άσχετους. Τα disconnects δεκάδες, περιοχή Περιστέρι με φορητότητα δυστυχώς. Τη Δευτέρα ασκώ το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης και καταγγελία με κοινοποίηση στην Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.
Έχω κουραστεί ψυχικά με αυτούς τους.... κυρίους της ΟΝ. Δεν αντέχω άλλο τον ερασιτεχνισμό τους, την ασχετοσύνη και τα λάθη - κοροιδίες τους.
Επιστρέφω πάλι στον ΟΤΕ, με τα 2 mbps που σε εμένα τουλάχιστον ήταν πραγματικά μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που μπήκα στην κόλαση του "δικτύου" της ΟΝ.
Κρίμα, πίστεψα κι εγώ όπως κι άλλοι φίλοι εδώ στο forum ότι η ΟΝ θα ήταν ξεχωριστή εταιρία.
Και είναι, ξεχωρίζει με όλα αυτά τα στραβά και ανήκουστα που τράβηξαν κάποιοι από εμάς, αίσχος για άλλη μια φορά !!*

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά, τι γίνεται με αυτά τα disconnects και τα κολλήματα της γραμμής; Μέχρι προχθές δεν είχα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα στο internet και από χθες όλο αυτή η κατάσταση.Αν κάνουν δοκιμές στις γραμμές για καλό τότε ΟΚ.Αν όμως αυτά είναι τα *ΕΩΣ 10mbps* τους τότε να τα βράσω...Σηκώνομαι και φεύγω ΤΩΡΑ! :No no:   :Evil:

----------


## Avesael

ΘΑΥΜΑ! Μόλις έμαθα από τεχνικό της ΟΝ ότι αποφάσισαν να ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ACCESS στα Pirelli και ότι θα έχουμε τον πληρη έλεγχο. Επίσης μετά απο πολλες συζητησεις κατέληξαν στο να μη χρεώσουν κανένα απο τους χρήστες που ενεργοποιήθηκαν και είχαν προβλήματα για όλο το Μάρτιο....ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ... :One thumb up:   Μπραβο ρε ΟΝ τελικά, αργησες αλλα κατάλαβες τα λάθη σου. :Worthy:

----------


## Herretic

Ρε παιδιά ας ηρεμήσουμε λιγάκι. Δηλαδή ότι άχτι είχαμε στον ΟΤΕ και τους άλλους providers το βγάζουμε μαζεμένο στην On. Δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου αλλά κάπου μου χτυπάει άσχημα όλο αυτό το παράπονο.
Εδώ άλλοι χρόνια στο "κουρμπέτι" και δεν στρώνει το δικτυό τους (και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ούτε πρόκειται) και εμείς απαιτούμε σε 10 μέρες να δουλέψουν όλα τέλεια; Αυτά που λέγαμε μόλις βγήκε ότι θα είμαστε beta users και θα έχουμε προβλήματα κτλ τι έγιναν; γαμπρό θέλω τώρα τον εθέλω  :Laughing: 

Δεν λέω να μην μιλάμε, κάθε εταιρία θέλει το σπρωξιματάκι της να στρώνει  :Tease:   :Hammered:   :Chair:   αλλά έτσι που κάνουμε εδώ πόσο λέτε να συνεχίσει να μας διαβάζει η εταιρία για να παίρνει (αν τα παίρνει, λέμε τώρα) τα μηνύματα που χρειάζεται;

----------


## dream-maniac

> ΘΑΥΜΑ! Μόλις έμαθα από τεχνικό της ΟΝ ότι αποφάσισαν να ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ACCESS στα Pirelli και ότι θα έχουμε τον πληρη έλεγχο. Επίσης μετά απο πολλες συζητησεις κατέληξαν στο να μη χρεώσουν κανένα απο τους χρήστες που ενεργοποιήθηκαν και είχαν προβλήματα για όλο το Μάρτιο....ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ... Μπραβο ρε ΟΝ τελικά, αργησες αλλα κατάλαβες τα λάθη σου.


wow!!!

----------


## Dimitris

Τελικά ξέρει κανείς τι bandwidth έχουν με το εξωτερικό ώστε να αντέχουν τόσες 10άρες συνδέσεις ? Μήπως βάρεσε κόκκινο το δίκτυό τους ?  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Μακάρι να ήταν αλήθεια, αλλα πρέπει να λέμε κατιτις τετοιο εδω μέσα μπας και απαλύνουμε τον πονο μας...... :One thumb up:

----------


## Herretic

> ΘΑΥΜΑ! Μόλις έμαθα από τεχνικό της ΟΝ ότι αποφάσισαν να ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ACCESS στα Pirelli και ότι θα έχουμε τον πληρη έλεγχο. Επίσης μετά απο πολλες συζητησεις κατέληξαν στο να μη χρεώσουν κανένα απο τους χρήστες που ενεργοποιήθηκαν και είχαν προβλήματα για όλο το Μάρτιο....ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ...  Μπραβο ρε ΟΝ τελικά, αργησες αλλα κατάλαβες τα λάθη σου.


Και μένα μόλις μου είπαν ότι για επιβράβευση σε όλους τους πρώτους πελάτες της, για τα προβλήματα και τις ταλαιπωρίες που υπέστησαν, θα κάνουν δωρεάν αναβάθμιση στα 20Mbit και θα μας χαρίσουν από μια συνδρομή nova!  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Avesael

Από Edit: [ x ] αυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω με το συναρπαστικό 117.1 Kb/sec ένα μόνο torrent και έχω για αποστολή καμιά 50αριά....τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...:evil

----------


## fusiongr

> ΘΑΥΜΑ! Μόλις έμαθα από τεχνικό της ΟΝ ότι αποφάσισαν να ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ACCESS στα Pirelli και ότι θα έχουμε τον πληρη έλεγχο. Επίσης μετά απο πολλες συζητησεις κατέληξαν στο να μη χρεώσουν κανένα απο τους χρήστες που ενεργοποιήθηκαν και είχαν προβλήματα για όλο το Μάρτιο....ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ...  Μπραβο ρε ΟΝ τελικά, αργησες αλλα κατάλαβες τα λάθη σου.


Επιτελους να και κατι ευχαριστο. Όχι πως με εκπλησει βεβαια αυτή η αποφαση τους. Το θεωρω τουλαχιστον λογικο να προβουν σε μια τετοια κινηση αν θελουν να δειξουν πως πραγματικα ξεχωριζουν.  Το θεμα είναι πως οι πιο πολλοι από εμας (συμπεριλαμβανω και τον εαυτο μου) βιαζομαστε να εχουμε τα παντα αψογα και αμεσα αλλα αν το καλοσκεφτουμε.. τι ειχαμε πριν την ον; και ποσα προβληματα ειχαμε με τις άλλες εταιριες τοσο καιρο; Όλα αυτά χωρις να τους δικαιολογω βεβαια, γιατι όταν πληρωνεις, απαιτεις να εχεις. Και απ’ότι φενεται, κι αυτό το κομματι της πληρωμης για μη ικανοποιητικες/παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες το ελυσσαν αν οντως δεν χρεωσουν τον Μαρτιο.  Σε προσωπικο επιπεδο, ακομα περιμενω, αν και πλεον απ’ότι μου λενε είναι θεμα ημερων μιας και η φορητοτα μου ηταν να πραγματοποιηθει στις 30 του μηνα.

----------


## Avesael

> Επιτελους να και κατι ευχαριστο. Όχι πως με εκπλησει βεβαια αυτή η αποφαση τους. Το θεωρω τουλαχιστον λογικο να προβουν σε μια τετοια κινηση αν θελουν να δειξουν πως πραγματικα ξεχωριζουν.  Το θεμα είναι πως οι πιο πολλοι από εμας (συμπεριλαμβανω και τον εαυτο μου) βιαζομαστε να εχουμε τα παντα αψογα και αμεσα αλλα αν το καλοσκεφτουμε.. τι ειχαμε πριν την ον; και ποσα προβληματα ειχαμε με τις άλλες εταιριες τοσο καιρο; Όλα αυτά χωρις να τους δικαιολογω βεβαια, γιατι όταν πληρωνεις, απαιτεις να εχεις. Και απ’ότι φενεται, κι αυτό το κομματι της πληρωμης για μη ικανοποιητικες/παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες το ελυσσαν αν οντως δεν χρεωσουν τον Μαρτιο.  Σε προσωπικο επιπεδο, ακομα περιμενω, αν και πλεον απ’ότι μου λενε είναι θεμα ημερων μιας και η φορητοτα μου ηταν να πραγματοποιηθει στις 30 του μηνα.


ΕΙΠΑΜΕ....ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙΑ!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fusiongr

> ΕΙΠΑΜΕ....ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙΑ!


 :Embarassed:  

Εχμ.. δεν προλαβα να δω το επομενο μυνημα και τσιμπησα. Παντως παραμενω και επιμενω σε 2 πραγματα που ειπα. Είναι ακομα στην αρχη της ολης λειτουργιας τους και ηδη καταφεραν να κανουν πιο μεγαλα και πιο γρηγορα βηματα σε σχεση με ολους τους αλλους. Και δευτερον, με τετοιο δυναμικο μαρκετινγκ που εχουν, ειμαι σιγουρος πως κατι θα κανουν για τους μεχρι σημερα δυσαρεστημενους πελατες τους.

----------


## dream-maniac

> Εχμ.. δεν προλαβα να δω το επομενο μυνημα και τσιμπησα. Παντως παραμενω και επιμενω σε 2 πραγματα που ειπα. Είναι ακομα στην αρχη της ολης λειτουργιας τους και ηδη καταφεραν να κανουν πιο μεγαλα και πιο γρηγορα βηματα σε σχεση με ολους τους αλλους. Και δευτερον, με τετοιο δυναμικο μαρκετινγκ που εχουν, ειμαι σιγουρος πως κατι θα κανουν για τους μεχρι σημερα δυσαρεστημενους πελατες τους.


μπορει να ειναι πρωταπριλια αλλα αυτο πιστευω οτι δεν θα αργησει να συμβει.....με τις ακυρωσεις που τρωνε.....θα αναγκαστουν...

----------


## Avesael

Μακάρι ρε φίλε αλλά τα δεδομένα άλλα δείχνουν...Και το κακό είναι ότι και οι άλλοι ISP είναι για τα μπάζα και τις χωμάτερες....Δυστυχώς το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να κάνουμε υπομονη και να μη δίνουμε και πολλή σημασία γιατί χαλιόμαστε άδικα και χωρίς κέρδος τελικά....Τι καταγγελίες σε ΕΕΤΤ,ΕΡΤ,ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ κτλ  :Razz:  να γίνουν κι αυτοί γραμμένους θα μας έχουν μια ζωή....

----------


## SakisT

Καλημέρα κι από μένα και καλό μήνα σε όλους.

Λοιπόν από χθες το πρωί είμαι κι εγώ πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος (έτσι μου είπαν από την ON/OFF) αν και εγώ έχω κάποιες διαφωνίες.  Καταρχήν το φωτάκι aDSL αναβοσβήνει αλλά το ONLINE τίποτα.  Άρα δεν έχω ούτε Internet ούτε IPTV.  Τώρα όσον αφορά το τηλέφωνο, συμβαίνει το εξής τρελό.  Κάλεσα από σταθερό πΟΤΕ και δεν καλεί, κάλεσα από Vodafone και δουλεύει κανονικά.  Όταν όμως προσπαθώ εγώ να κάνω κλήση ακούστε τι τρελό κάνει:  Είναι επιτυχής η μία στις δέκα κλήσεις περίπου, *ΕΚΤΟΣ* κι αν γυρίσω τη συσκευή μου στο PULSE (νέα τεχνολογία είναι αυτή με τη παλμική κλήση);;;;;;;  :Laughing:  όπότε δουλεύει κανονικά (μόνο μειονέκτημα ότι μου παίρνει περίπου ένα λεπτό μέχρι να γίνει η κλήση).   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## IrmaRules

Εγώ δεν έχω παράπονο ακόμη με τις ελλειπείς υπηρεσίες.
Το μεγάλο παράπονο ήταν ότι για μία ολόκληρη εβδομάδα με είχαν εντελώς OFF. Με διέκοψαν από ΟΤΕ και τα σχετικά.
Τώρα όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες, όλες οι εταιρείες πάνω κάτω τα ίδια προβλήματα αντιμετώπισαν ή αντιμετωπίζουν.
Εμένα άλλα πράγματα με ενοχλούν γενικά.
Η Forthnet για παράδειγμα ξεκίνησε με 4ΜΒ και ξαφνικά βγάζει τα 10. Αφού ήταν έτοιμη για 10 γιατί δεν τα έδωσε από την αρχή; Μήπως δεν ήταν και δεν είναι; Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη γιατί κάνει επενδύσεις για τα 8 στην Αθήνα και την Θεσσαλονίκη; Αφού εκεί βρίσκονται ή θα βρεθούν σύντομα όλοι οι μεγάλοι ιδιωτικοί πάροχοι; Αυτό είναι το κοινωνικό πρόσωπο του ΟΤΕ; Αλλά και από εμπορική πολιτική δεν πάνε καλά. Τους πελάτες της πρωτεύουσας τους έχουν χάσει. Ας κάνουν μια κίνηση να κρατήσουν τους πελάτες της επαρχίας. Να δείξουν και ότι είναι οργανισμός τηλεπικοινωνιών ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ.
Τώρα για την ΟΝ. Εμένα δεν έχει disconnects το Ιντερνετ, αλλά το τηλέφωνο. Σήμερα είναι OFF. Πρέπει να κάνουν τα αδύνατα δυνατά να διορθώσουν τα προβλήματα όλα πριν το Πάσχα, γιατί πολλοί χρήστες εκείνες τις ημέρες θα κάθονται και θέλουν Ιντερνετ. Ταυτόχρονα όμως πολλοί θα φύγουνε οπότε δεν θα έχουν και μεγάλα προβλήματα και είναι καλή ευκαιρία να τα διορθώσουν.
Τέλος για τις πόρτες, βάζω στοίχημα ότι θα τις ανοίξουν. Και όχι να τους πέρνουμε τηλέφωνο να ανοίξουν όποια πόρτα θέλουμε. Θα δώσουν password κανονικά. Και αν θέλουν να κρατήσουν 2-3 πόρτες κλειστές για πάρτι τους, μπορούν να το κάνουν πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## Avesael

Καλημέρα παιδιά και καλό μήνα. Αμα είναι έτσι και ο υπόλοιπος όμως όπως μπήκε....βράσε ρύζι! Από το πρωί δε λειτουργεί το τηλεφωνο, και όσοι με καλουν τους λέει ότι είναι προωρινά εκτός λειτουργίας για τεχνικούς λόγους. Επείδή και προχθες είχε συμβει αυτο και όπως αποδείχθηκε σε όλους σχεδόν τους "ενεργοποιημένους" ερωτώ εάν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους σήμερα αυτο....

----------


## Hellraiser76

Μια απλη απορια...ολοι εσεις που εχετε "ενεργοποιηθει" και ειστε τιγκα στα προβληματα και στις δυσλειτουργιες εχετε ρωτησει την ΟΝ αν θα ξεκινησει η χρεωση σας μολις φτιαξουν αυτα τα προβληματα ή αν εχει ηδη ξεκινησει απο την μερα της υποτιθεμενης "ενεργοποιησης" σας;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ

Καλημερα και απο μενα και καλο μηνα.
Το τηλεφωνο νεκρο απο το πρωι .Ουτε παιρνω ουτε με με παιρνουν..
Το Internet δουλευει μια χαρα , δεν εχω disconnects αλλα η ταχυτητα ειναι χαλια.
Βεβαια δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει πληρως ακομα αλλα ........υπομονη

----------


## apostolisp

> Ρε παιδιά ας ηρεμήσουμε λιγάκι. Δηλαδή ότι άχτι είχαμε στον ΟΤΕ και τους άλλους providers το βγάζουμε μαζεμένο στην On. Δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου αλλά κάπου μου χτυπάει άσχημα όλο αυτό το παράπονο.
> Εδώ άλλοι χρόνια στο "κουρμπέτι" και δεν στρώνει το δικτυό τους (και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ούτε πρόκειται) και εμείς απαιτούμε σε 10 μέρες να δουλέψουν όλα τέλεια; Αυτά που λέγαμε μόλις βγήκε ότι θα είμαστε beta users και θα έχουμε προβλήματα κτλ τι έγιναν; γαμπρό θέλω τώρα τον εθέλω 
> 
> Δεν λέω να μην μιλάμε, κάθε εταιρία θέλει το σπρωξιματάκι της να στρώνει     αλλά έτσι που κάνουμε εδώ πόσο λέτε να συνεχίσει να μας διαβάζει η εταιρία για να παίρνει (αν τα παίρνει, λέμε τώρα) τα μηνύματα που χρειάζεται;


+1 φίλε
Εγώ παίδες χτές παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό και τον συνέδεσα κανονικά.  Σημειωτέον ότι μου είπαν ο κούριερ θα περάσει 9-2 και ήρθε 1.30 Μπράβο τους. Μόνο που οι "άσχετοι" της ΟΝ μουέιπαν ανάποδα τις συνδέσεις και το μόντεμ δεν συγχρόνιζε. Τέσπα. Το απόγευμα συνδέω τα καλώδια όπως νόμιζα ότι έπρεπε να τα συνδέσω και ώ του θαύματος άναψε το λαμπάκι ONLINe και ήμουνα συνδεδεμένος κανονικά. Προσπαθώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά τίποτα. Κοιτάω για Ίντερνετ και έιχα. Λέω κάτσε να δοκιμάσω το America's Army και μόλις μπαίνω στο παιχνίδι χτυπάω 140-160 ping. Δεν πειράζει λέω μπορέι να πέσει μετά. Με 140-160 ping έπαιζα λές και είχα 80-90 και "σκότωνα" κανονικά τους αντιπάλους. Αλλά η χαρά μου κράτησε μόνο 7 λεπτα. Μετά οχι ίντερνετ. Τους παιρνω στο καπάκι τηλέφωνο και τους ρωτώ τι γίνεται και δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ. μΟΥ απαντάνε απο το cc ότι ακόμα δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά και να περιμένω λίγο ακόμα να με ειδοποιήσουν. Τους λέω ότι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο απο 28/03/2007 και μου απαντάνε ότι οφέιλεται σε λάθος του (Π)ΟΤΕ που έχει συνδέσει τα καλώδια λάθος και ότι εργάζονται να επιλύσουν το πρόβλημα. Αποτέλεσμα? Απο28/03/2007 χωρίς τηλέφωνο και χωρίς ιντερνετ απο 06/02/2007. Περιοχή Ίλιον με φορητότητα. Γιαυτό ρε παιδιά μην τους κατηγορείτε τόσο έντονα. Κάντε υπομονή και δώστε τους λίγο χρόνο να διορθώσουν τα όποια προβλήματα που έχουν!!! άλωστε  άλλοι πάροχοι πχ vivodi, (Π)ΟΤΕ, HOL που έιναι χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα και δεν τα διορθώνουν καθόλου. Ασχολουμαι με το online gaming περίπου 3 χρόνια και σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με σύνδεση (Π)ΟΤΕ, VIVODI, HOL και σε ευρωαπαικούς σέβερ (ΓΕρμανία, Αυστρία, Ολλανδία, Αγγλία) δεν χτύπαγα πότε κάτω απο 150ping, με εξαίρεση Γιορτές και σαββατόβραδα που χ΄τυπαγα 90-100. Γιαυτό κάντε λίγο υπομονή και ο καιρός θα δέιξει. Όπως λένε και στο χωρίο μου "το καλό πράμα αργεί να γίνει"

----------


## wolfy

> +1 φίλε
>  Ασχολουμαι με το online gaming περίπου 3 χρόνια και σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με σύνδεση (Π)ΟΤΕ, VIVODI, HOL και σε ευρωαπαικούς σέβερ (ΓΕρμανία, Αυστρία, Ολλανδία, Αγγλία)* δεν χτύπαγα πότε κάτω απο 150ping*, με εξαίρεση Γιορτές και σαββατόβραδα που χ΄τυπαγα 90-100. Γιαυτό κάντε λίγο υπομονή και ο καιρός θα δέιξει. Όπως λένε και στο χωρίο μου "το καλό πράμα αργεί να γίνει"


Δλδ τώρα μας λες ότι η ΟΝ είναι η κατάλληλη εταιρία για ΟΝ-line gaming? Φαντάσου να μην ήταν δλδ.... 

 :No no:

----------


## tkonto

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα.
Έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στην ΟΝ στις 2-Μαρ-2007.
Στις 30/Μαρ/07 με κάλεσαν από την ΟΝ δύο φορές.
Την πρώτη μου έκλεισαν ραντεβού για τις 31/03/07 από 10:00 - 14:00 για να έρθει το courier. Τους είπα ότι δεν μπορώ να περιμένω όλη την ημέρα και να δηλώσουν στα δελτιά αποστολής πως to delivery boy πρέπει να με πάρει τηλέφωνο στο κινητό. Πράγματι την άλλη μέρα με κάλεσαν στο κινητό (και μάλιστα στισ 10:00 το πρωί) και έτσι έγεινε η παράδωση μισή ώρα μετά (πολύ νωρίτερα από το προγραμματισμένο).

Την δεύτερη φορά που με κάλεσε η ΟΝ στις 30/03/07 ήταν για να με ενημερώσει ότι πάλι την άλλη ημέρα (31) θα έρθει ο τεχνικός. Τους είπα ότι δεν θα είμαι εκεί αλλά να μα καλέσει ο τεχνικός στο κινητό μου και θα τον βοηθήσω να βρει αυτά που χρειάζεται. 
Πράγματι ήρθε και ο τεχνικός στις 4 το απόγευμα, και τον βοήθησα τηλεφωνικώς να βρει τους κατανεμητές. Βέβαια όπως ήταν αναμενώμενο, ο ΟΤΕ είχε δώσει λάθος στοιχεία δρομολόγησης, και στο όριο που είχε δηλώσει πως θα είναι η γραμμή μου από την ΟΝ, λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο άλλου ενοίκου! 

Επομένως όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ, και όλα άψωγα, γρήγορα και εύκολα. Παράδωση στην ώρα της, στο σωστό σημείο, ραντεβού σωστά αλλά και ευέλικτα, τεχνικοί ενημερωμένοι. Και όλα αυτά μόνο 28 ημέρες μετά την τηλεφωνική αίτησή μου.

Ναι εεεε?

Μόνο που όλα αυτά έγιναν χωρίς η ΟΝ να έχει πάρει ποτέ από εμένα όχι ενυπόγραφη αίτηση αλλά ούτε καν μια φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας!!!!  (και πρωταπριλιά να μην ήταν τα ίδια θα σας έλεγα!!! )

Καλό μήνα και καλή Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα.

----------


## vfragos

> Καλημερα και απο μενα και καλο μηνα.
> Το τηλεφωνο νεκρο απο το πρωι .Ουτε παιρνω ουτε με με παιρνουν..
> Το Internet δουλευει μια χαρα , δεν εχω disconnects αλλα η ταχυτητα ειναι χαλια.
> Βεβαια δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει πληρως ακομα αλλα ........υπομονη


Τα ίδια και εγώ.

----------


## freeman

> Όταν όμως προσπαθώ εγώ να κάνω κλήση ακούστε τι τρελό κάνει:  Είναι επιτυχής η μία στις δέκα κλήσεις περίπου, *ΕΚΤΟΣ* κι αν γυρίσω τη συσκευή μου στο PULSE (νέα τεχνολογία είναι αυτή με τη παλμική κλήση);;;;;;;  όπότε δουλεύει κανονικά (μόνο μειονέκτημα ότι μου παίρνει περίπου ένα λεπτό μέχρι να γίνει η κλήση).


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ με το τηλέφωνο... Ξεκινάω να καλέσω έναν αριθμό και ακούω ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα "ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν είναι διαθέσιμος". Μετά από 7-8 φορές που θα ξανακαλέσω ενδέχεται η κλήση να πετύχει! Δοκίμασα με redial, χωρίς redial, με άλλη συσκευή (μήπως παίζει κανένα πρόβλημα με την αποστολή των DTMF tones) αλλά το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο. Ολοκαίνουργιες και οι δύο συσκευές γνωστής γερμανικής εταιρίας.

Σε παλμικό δε το γύρισα ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ. Να τσακιστούνε να το φτιάξουνε το πρόβλημα.... θα γυρίσω σε τεχνολογίες του 1980 επειδή δεν μπορούνε να σετάρουνε ένα PBX.

----------


## apostolisp

Παίδες τώρα μόλις είδα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα στο Ίντερνετ. Τηλέφωνο ακόμα τίποτα. Αναμένω να το φτιάξουν όπως είπαν.
Δείτε και τις πρώτες εικόνες απο την σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ με το cinturato pirelli:
INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.3 (ADSL2)
Upload:  704 Kbps.
Download:  11252 Kbps.
WAN IP:  91.********
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.*******
Primary DNS:  91.********
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20
download έκανα απο rapid share me 250- 300 kb/sec
δείτε και τα πρώτα ping που έκανα και βγάλτε συμπεράσματα:
Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ>ping 62.67.42.82 ο game server της ομάδας στην Γερμανία

Γίνεται Ping στο 62.67.42.82 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 62.67.42.82: bytes=32 χρόνος=168ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 62.67.42.82: bytes=32 χρόνος=152ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 62.67.42.82: bytes=32 χρόνος=154ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 62.67.42.82: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=119

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 62.67.42.82:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 152ms, Μέγιστο = 168ms, Μέσος όρος = 157ms

C:\Documents and Settings\ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ>ping www.hawk-clan.clanservers.com το site της ομάδας μας στην Αμερική

Γίνεται Ping στο www.hawk-clan.clanservers.com [66.55.132.14] με 32 bytes δεδομέ
νων:

Απάντηση από: 66.55.132.14: bytes=32 χρόνος=233ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 66.55.132.14: bytes=32 χρόνος=228ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 66.55.132.14: bytes=32 χρόνος=214ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 66.55.132.14: bytes=32 χρόνος=235ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 66.55.132.14:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 214ms, Μέγιστο = 235ms, Μέσος όρος = 227ms

C:\Documents and Settings\ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ>ping hawk-clan.gr το site tης ομαδας μας στην Ελλάδα

Γίνεται Ping στο hawk-clan.gr [62.1.217.130] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 χρόνος=242ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 χρόνος=224ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 χρόνος=241ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 χρόνος=234ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 62.1.217.130:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 224ms, Μέγιστο = 242ms, Μέσος όρος = 235ms

C:\Documents and Settings\ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ>ping 62.1.217.130 ο σέρβερ του τημσπηκ στην Ελλάδα

Γίνεται Ping στο 62.1.217.130 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 χρόνος=243ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 χρόνος=226ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 χρόνος=241ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 χρόνος=222ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 62.1.217.130:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 222ms, Μέγιστο = 243ms, Μέσος όρος = 233ms

C:\Documents and Settings\ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ>ping 212.187.246.58 ο σέρβερ του τημ σπηκ στην Αγγλια

Γίνεται Ping στο 212.187.246.58 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 212.187.246.58: bytes=32 χρόνος=154ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 212.187.246.58: bytes=32 χρόνος=143ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 212.187.246.58: bytes=32 χρόνος=148ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 212.187.246.58: bytes=32 χρόνος=159ms TTL=57

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 212.187.246.58:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 143ms, Μέγιστο = 159ms, Μέσος όρος = 151ms

C:\Documents and Settings\ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ>ping 212.187.246.58

Γίνεται Ping στο 212.187.246.58 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 212.187.246.58: bytes=32 χρόνος=151ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 212.187.246.58: bytes=32 χρόνος=154ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 212.187.246.58: bytes=32 χρόνος=158ms TTL=57
Απάντηση από: 212.187.246.58: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=57

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 212.187.246.58:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 151ms, Μέγιστο = 158ms, Μέσος όρος = 155ms


Επίσης απο ένα ρουμανικό site  απο το οποίο κατεβάζω μουσική είχα καλύτερη ταχύτητα αποτι με HOL και ΟΤΕ. Τώρα κατεβάζω με 50-100 kbs/sec ενω πριν κατέβαζα με 5-20 kbs/sec.
Φσικά είναι νωρίς ακόμα αλλά θα επακολουθήσουν και άλλα τεστ.
Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι καλύτερα απο (Π)ΟΤΕ και HOL
 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## con

Δοκίμασα από το conn-x μου μερικούς server που αναφέρεις και έλαβα (μισή ώρα αργότερα από σένα) τα παρακάτω ping:
C:\Documents and Settings\admin>ping 62.1.217.130

Pinging 62.1.217.130 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=54
Reply from 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=54
Reply from 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=54
Reply from 62.1.217.130: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 62.1.217.130:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 16ms, Maximum = 32ms, Average = 22ms

C:\Documents and Settings\admin>ping www.hawk-clan.clanservers.com

Pinging www.hawk-clan.clanservers.com [66.55.132.14] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.55.132.14: bytes=32 time=148ms TTL=46
Reply from 66.55.132.14: bytes=32 time=145ms TTL=46
Reply from 66.55.132.14: bytes=32 time=147ms TTL=46
Reply from 66.55.132.14: bytes=32 time=142ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 66.55.132.14:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 142ms, Maximum = 148ms, Average = 145ms

C:\Documents and Settings\admin>ping 62.67.42.82

Pinging 62.67.42.82 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 62.67.42.82: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=111
Reply from 62.67.42.82: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=111
Reply from 62.67.42.82: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=111
Reply from 62.67.42.82: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=111

Ping statistics for 62.67.42.82:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 84ms, Maximum = 88ms, Average = 86ms

C:\Documents and Settings\admin>

----------


## Avesael

Πολύ ωραία....εγώ από ntua.gr με 17.2kb/sec ! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ! :Mad:

----------


## D.K.

Τα pings με Ελλάδα δεν τα υπολογίζω αλλά αυτά με το εξωτερικό είναι απαγοητευτικά για μια εταιρεία με τόσου λίγους πελάτες. Ακόμα κ με την 768 forthnet moy πιάνω 200-100 ms λιγότερο σε όλους αυτούς τους servers.

----------


## Jazzer

Στους servers του warrock (online shooting game)στην Αγγλία και Γερμανία πιάνει 150-170 pings, πριν λίγες μέρες με τον πΟΤΕ έπιανε 100-120. Στο guildwars τα ίδια και χειρότερα pings. Τρομερή αστάθεια και προβλήματα στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ δυστυχώς :Thumb down:

----------


## evagelos

> Τα pings με Ελλάδα δεν τα υπολογίζω αλλά αυτά με το εξωτερικό είναι απαγοητευτικά για μια εταιρεία με τόσου λίγους πελάτες. Ακόμα κ με την 768 forthnet moy πιάνω 200-100 ms λιγότερο σε όλους αυτούς τους servers.


 
Περιμένετε 5-6 μήνες και ΘΑ φτιάξει. Καινούργοι είναι.


ΥΓ: και εγώ υποψήφιος πελάτης τους είμαι για να μην γίνει παρεξήγηση
ΥΓ2: ΜΑ ΤΕΣΤ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΑΤΣΑ;

----------


## apostolisp

Φίλε DK & con αυτό οφέιλεται στο ότι δεν έχει συνδεθεί η ΟΝ στο ΑΙΧ ΠΟΥ είναι για Ελληνικούς Provider. Όταν γίνει αυτό πιστεύω οτι θα είανι καλύτερα τα πράγματα
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Ετσι παιδια περιμενετε 5-6 μηνες να κανουν beta testing στο δικτυο τους και στο ενδιαμεσο εσεις θα πληρωνετε ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ τη συνδρομη των 35€ το μηνα!!! :Whistle:  

Δεν λεω πρωτοποριακη η ΟΝ! :Razz:

----------


## original21paul

> Ετσι παιδια περιμενετε 5-6 μηνες να κανουν beta testing στο δικτυο τους και στο ενδιαμεσο εσεις θα πληρωνετε ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ τη συνδρομη των 35€ το μηνα!!! 
> 
> Δεν λεω πρωτοποριακη η ΟΝ!


πιστεω πως ειναι στο χερι του καθενος τι θα κανει!οποιος θελει υπογραφει και οποιος δεν θελει οχι!απλα τα πραγματα. :Wink:

----------


## geoav

Ναι ναι σωστα τα λες. Οποιος θελει υπογραφει. Οποιος δε θελει δεν τρεχει μια. Αρκει βεβαια να ξερεις εκ των προτερων οτι θα εισαι ο beta tester, ε? Και αρκει να μη σε δουλευουνε ψιλο γαζι ολον αυτον τον καιρο ε? Γιατι εμας οι κυριοι μας δουλευανε. Αλλα οχι τι λεω?? Ενα "επικοινωνιακο" λαθος κανανε οι ανθρωποι!!! Ουπς μαλλον 2 ηταν... Ρε μην ηταν 3?? Οσα και να ειναι παντως, ε ανθρωποι ειναι λαθη κανουνε. Μην τους φαμε κιολας ε?? Ετσι δεν ειναι ρε παιδια?

----------


## blend

Ενεργοποίηση σημαίνει 100% λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας.
Ενεργοποίηση σημαίνει ότι ξεκινάνε οι χρεώσεις.

Οταν θα έρθει ο λογαριασμός και δεν λειτουργεί πλήρως η υπηρεσία, αυτό που πρέπει να εισπράξει η ΟΝ, είναι αγωγή για παχουλή αποζημίωση. 

Για παράδειγμα, εγώ δεν έχω τηλέφωνο εδώ και 4 μέρες. Το τηλ. αυτό είναι επαγγελματικό. Χάνω κι εγώ και η γυναίκα μου χρήματα.

Ετσι, όπως και να έχει, η αγωγή για επαγγελματική ζημία και διαφυγόντα κέρδη με υπαιτιότητα δική τους, έχει πάρει τον δρόμο της.

Αυτά σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Σε συλλογικό, καλό θα ήταν να αναλάβει *ένας* δικηγόρος για όλους όσους ενδιαφέρονται.

Επίσης, διαφωνώ με το θέμα της συνάντησης στην ΟΝ. Η πρόσκλησή τους είναι διπλωματικός ελιγμός, για να κερδίσουν χρόνο. Μια τέτοια συνάντηση, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να γίνει παρουσία δικηγόρου (που δεν έχουμε). Είναι σίγουρο οτι η ΟΝ θα έχει νομικό σύμβουλο παρόντα. Και δεν θα μπορεί να υπάρξει αντίλογος. Ετσι, η οποιαδήποτε συγκατάβαση από την μεριά των παιδιών που θα παραβρεθούν, θα εκληφθεί σαν υπαναχώρηση με άγνωστες συνέπειες.

Μην ξεχνάμε οτι η ΟΝ πουλάει υπηρεσίες που ΔΕΝ έχει προς το παρόν. Μακάρι να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα της και να πάνε όλα για όλους καλά.

Μέχρι να το πετύχει αυτό, απλά η ΟΝ παρανομεί. Και αυτό θα έχει συνέπειες (για αυτούς φυσικά).

*Κανένας πελάτης της ΟΝ δε είναι υπόλογος για οτιδήποτε!*

----------


## vassilis3

> Ενεργοποίηση σημαίνει 100% λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας.
> Ενεργοποίηση σημαίνει ότι ξεκινάνε οι χρεώσεις.
> 
> Οταν θα έρθει ο λογαριασμός και δεν λειτουργεί πλήρως η υπηρεσία, αυτό που πρέπει να εισπράξει η ΟΝ, είναι αγωγή για παχουλή αποζημίωση. 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, εγώ δεν έχω τηλέφωνο εδώ και 4 μέρες. Το τηλ. αυτό είναι επαγγελματικό. Χάνω κι εγώ και η γυναίκα μου χρήματα.
> 
> Ετσι, όπως και να έχει, η αγωγή για επαγγελματική ζημία και διαφυγόντα κέρδη με υπαιτιότητα δική τους, έχει πάρει τον δρόμο της.
> 
> ...



+++++++++++

----------


## Avesael

> Ενεργοποίηση σημαίνει 100% λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας.
> Ενεργοποίηση σημαίνει ότι ξεκινάνε οι χρεώσεις.
> 
> Οταν θα έρθει ο λογαριασμός και δεν λειτουργεί πλήρως η υπηρεσία, αυτό που πρέπει να εισπράξει η ΟΝ, είναι αγωγή για παχουλή αποζημίωση. 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, εγώ δεν έχω τηλέφωνο εδώ και 4 μέρες. Το τηλ. αυτό είναι επαγγελματικό. Χάνω κι εγώ και η γυναίκα μου χρήματα.
> 
> Ετσι, όπως και να έχει, η αγωγή για επαγγελματική ζημία και διαφυγόντα κέρδη με υπαιτιότητα δική τους, έχει πάρει τον δρόμο της.
> 
> ...


OTI ΣΩΣΤΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΡΑΦΤΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ:  :One thumb up:

----------


## vassilis3

και εκει που serfαρα με τις εξωπραγματικές ταχύτητες 100κβιτς ξαφνικά
internet down

----------


## IrmaRules

Δεν έχει σημασία αν έχουν δικηγόρο. Πολύ απλά θα γυρίσουμε την συζήτηση σε τεχνικό επίπεδο και ο δικηγόρος αμφιβάλω αν θα καταλάβει μία. Αμφιβάλω αν θα ξέρει τι είναι ένας υπολογιστής.
Η συνάντηση δεν πρέπει να γίνει για να μαλώσουμε μαζί τους. Θα γίνει για να μας πούνε ποια είναι η λογική τους και εμείς αντίστοιχα να τους πούμε για την δική μας.
Εγώ δεν περιμένω από την συζήτηση να γίνει κάτι τρομερό. Αυτό που έχει μεγάλη σημασία είναι να καταγραφεί η συζήτηση, όχι για δικαστήρια κλπ, αλλά για να μπορέσει να μεταφερθεί αυτούσια εδώ πέρα και να μην υπάρξει παρεξήγηση από καμία πλευρά.
Εγώ περιμένω να με ενημερώσουν για οτιδήποτε θέλουν. Αλλά για πρώτη φορά να μας ενημερώσουν. Μετά το πως θα κινηθεί ο καθένας από μόνος του και όλοι μαζί είναι ένα άλλο θέμα.
Δεν πάμε ούτε για να τους δώσουμε πίστωση χρόνου, ούτε για να τους συγχωρήσουμε, ούτε για να μιλήσουμε για νομικά θέματα. Για τεχνικά θέματα πάμε και αυτό έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία. Ας μου εξηγήσουν την λογική τους, ας μου εξηγήσουν τι θέλουν να κάνουν, ας μου εξηγήσουν γιατί είμαι ασφαλής στο δίκτυο τους με τους 100αδες υπαλλήλους τους να έχουν πρόσβαση στον υπολογιστή μου, ας μου εξηγήσουν γιατί δεν έχω όλα αυτά που έχω ζητήση και που θεωρητικά πληρώνω, και μετά αν θεωρήσω ότι έχω κενά, θα φροντίσω (και αν μπορούμε θα φροντίσουμε) να τα εξηγήσουν καλύτερα στον δικηγόρο μου (ή στον δικηγόρο μας) καθώς και σε όποια επιτροπή είναι αρμόδια.
Αύριο που θα είμαι και στο γραφείο και θα έχω πρόσβαση και στον outgoing mail server (γιατί μέσω ΟΝ δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράμα) θα στείλω email στις τράπεζες που συνεργάζομαι, στο TaxisNet και όπου αλλού χρησιμοποιώ κωδικούς με ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα και αν αυτοί μου απαντήσουν ότι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ κανονικά το Internet από την ΟΝ και δεν υπάρχει κανένα κενό ασφαλείας, τότε ειλικρινά θα την πιστέψω και την ΟΝ.
Αλλά τα ανωτέρω θα τα ζητήσω γραπτώς. Αν βρεθεί έστω και ένας υπάλληλος να μου υπογράψει τα ανωτέρω τότε πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο. Σίγουρα όμως, θα ζητήσουν επιβεβαιώσεις από την ΟΝ για συγκεκριμένα θέματα πρωτού υπογράψουν οτιδήποτε.

----------


## mice6525

Προσοχη σε αυτους που θελουν να κανουν ακυρωση. Ειχα στειλει e-mail,fax, ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο και οι @@@@@ με ενεργοποιησαν χωρις παρ'ολα αυτα να μου φερουν τον εξοπλισμο. Τωρα προσπαθω να κανω διακοπη και φανταζομαι οτι αυτο θα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο.
Ποσο ανοργανωτη μπορει να ειναι μια εταιρια?
 :Thinking:

----------


## IrmaRules

Off Topic


		Καλά είναι απίστευτος ο κούκλος της φωτογραφίας σου.... Να τον χαίρεσαι.... :Smile:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Πιο βολικο πιστευω θα ηταν ενα thread με τιτλο ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ; :Razz:  



Off Topic


		Και οντως το Samoyedακι ειναι απιθανο...να το χαιρεσαι!

----------


## freeman

> Pandos simera pou milisa pali mazi tous mou ipan pos tha arxiso na plirono otan tha doulevoun oles i ipiresies.... gia na doume...


κάτι μου λέει ότι θα αργήσεις να πληρώσεις..... :Razz:

----------


## no_logo

> Περιμένετε 5-6 μήνες και ΘΑ φτιάξει. Καινούργοι είναι.


δηλαδή για 5 με 6 μήνες να μην πληρώνουν και συνδρομή;

αμα εψαχναν για beta testers τότε να υπάρχει και μειωμένο πάγιο

----------


## vassilis3

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλά είναι απίστευτος ο κούκλος της φωτογραφίας σου.... Να τον χαίρεσαι....


η bianca
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...+samoyed&hl=en

κοιτα και τα αλλα...

----------


## umfalas

μόνο με το flashGet πιανω τις ταχύτητες που λένε. Κατεβάζω με 1,2 σταθερα.
με utorrent μεχρι 400

με linksys βέβαια

----------


## raffo333

Θα γραψω ελλινικα κε ο θεος βοιθος, ιμε ιταλος λιπιθιτε με, ελλαβα μινιμα οτα θα με σουταρουν αλιος,
λιπον ελεγα πος σιμερα που επικινοισα μαζι τους μου ιπαν πος δεν θα πλιροσο μεχρι να ενεργοπιιθο πλιρος.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Καλο θα ειναι να το ζητησε και εγγραφως αυτο...μηπως μετα σας λενε για επικοινωνιακο λαθος!

----------


## vassilis3

πηρα την τεχνική υποστήριξει
του παραπονέθηκα οτι δεν εχω inet και οτι όταν είχα σερνόταν
και τι μου είπε ο Θεος

-"Για την αργή ταχύτητα συνδεσης πρώτη φορά το ακουω"
τι λέει ο ανθρωπος ρε παιδια?
μας δουλευουν?

----------


## vasir

> μόνο με το flashGet πιανω τις ταχύτητες που λένε. Κατεβάζω με 1,2 σταθερα.
> με utorrent μεχρι 400
> 
> με linksys βέβαια


Εγώ πάντος την Πέμπτη βράδυ είδα στο utorrent 1.1MBps αλλα από torrents από Ελληνικό torrent site
με 200 και 300 seeds ανά torrent, και φυσικά 25-30 torrents παράλληλα.

----------


## sid

μετα απο μια μερα με πολυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες... τωρα μολις με τα βιας εφθασε στα 3mbps

παντως  το upload ηταν σταθερο 7 - 900 ολη μερα...

----------


## sid

και εγω πεμπτη βραδυ ειδα καλες ταχυτητες απο τοτε   :Thumb down:

----------


## vassilis3

> μετα απο μια μερα με πολυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες... τωρα μολις με τα βιας εφθασε στα 3mbps
> 
> παντως  το upload ηταν σταθερο 7 - 900 ολη μερα...


συφωνώ για το upload 
παραμένει σταθερό αν και οχι σε αυτά τα επίπεδα. αλλα ειναι αποδεχτό
το download δεν είναι σταθερό καθώς και τα pings
δοκιμάστε 
www.speedtest.net
http://adsltest.forthnet.gr/

φυσικά απο forthnet δείχνει τα χειρότερα....

----------


## tkonto

> Προσοχη σε αυτους που θελουν να κανουν ακυρωση. Ειχα στειλει e-mail,fax, ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο και οι @@@@@ με ενεργοποιησαν χωρις παρ'ολα αυτα να μου φερουν τον εξοπλισμο. Τωρα προσπαθω να κανω διακοπη και φανταζομαι οτι αυτο θα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο.
> *Ποσο ανοργανωτη μπορει να ειναι μια εταιρια?*


Ούτε καν μπορεί να το φανταστεί κάποιος εκτός και εάν το ζήσει από μέσα. Και όταν λέω από μέσα ενωώ να τον φωνάξουν για να λύσει αυτό το πρόβλημα...  :Whistle:

----------


## vasir

> μετα απο μια μερα με πολυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες... τωρα μολις με τα βιας εφθασε στα 3mbps
> 
> παντως  το upload ηταν σταθερο 7 - 900 ολη μερα...


Τα ίδια ακριβώς και επίσεις διπλασια pings παντού...
Σε πια περιοχή είσαι?

----------


## sid

στον Αγιος Δημητριο

----------


## akrato

> Η συνάντηση δεν πρέπει να γίνει για να μαλώσουμε μαζί τους. Θα γίνει για να μας πούνε ποια είναι η λογική τους και εμείς αντίστοιχα να τους πούμε για την δική μας.


+1

Αν είναι να είμαστε σε θέσεις μάχης με την εταιρία που ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΜΕ να συνδεθούμε, εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ να ακυρώσω την αίτησή μου. 

Εδώ προσπαθούμε να βρούμε λύσεις που θα ικανοποιούν περισσότερο τους καταναλωτές. 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ την ΟΝ μία από τις πρωτοπόρους εταιρίες μιας και ήταν η πρώτη που έφερε το iptv στην Ελλάδα και θα αναγκάσει και τους υπόλοιπους να στραφούν εκεί. 

ΑΛΛΑ αλλιώς ήθελα το iptv. Ήθελα αυτό που απολαμβάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι Ευρωπαίοι όχι "με εκπτώσεις"... αυτό θέλω να τους πω και να τους εξηγήσω...

----------


## akrato

Και για να δείτε πως σκέφτεται ο απλός καταναλωτής:

Ήμουν σήμερα με τον κουμπάρο μου ο οποίος μετακόμισε πρόσφατα και θέλει να βάλει adsl. Ήταν μεταξύ vivodi και on και με ρώτησε τι να προτιμήσει γιατί ήθελε να έχει και την iptv. Του λέω ότι η vivodi δεν καλύπτει την Κηφισιά. Όχι μου λέει στο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι με καλύπτουν. Τηλεόραση θα βλέπεις τον ρώτησα; Ναι αλλά όχι τον πρώτο μήνα. Μετά θα μου βάλουν τηλεόραση. 

Φυσικά του εξήγησα ότι η vivodi δεν τον καλύπτει και να μην βάλει adsl μέσω ΟΤΕ τώρα. Μόλις είδε τα κανάλια που δίνει η vivodi με ρώτησε γιατί δεν έχει τα Ελληνικά. Του πρότεινα 4net ή ΟΝ που τον καλύπτουν στην Κηφισιά με τα δικά τους δίκτυα. Μου είπε ότι γουστάρει να βλέπει και τις εκπομπές που μπορεί να έχει χάσει στα Ελληνικά κανάλια άρα η ΟΝ είναι καλύτερη. Του εξήγησα όλα τα προβλήματα με τα κλειδωμένα router κλπ. Μία ερώτηση μου έκανε:

Αν το συνδέσω παίζει ή πρέπει να διαβάσω 20 σελίδες manual και τις 60 σελίδες στο adslgr? Του είπα παίζει αλλά τα προβλήματα υπάρχουν κλπ. 

Μου είπε ΟΚ άμα παίζει απλά και εύκολα θα κάνω αίτηση στην ΟΝ. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν με ενδιαφέρουν, είναι για σένα...

----------


## fertis

Ορίστε ποιοί θα καθορίσουν το μέλλον του ADSL στην Ελλάδα...
Και άντε μετά εσύ να εξηγείς τι είναι το ping...

----------


## sdikr

> Ορίστε ποιοί θα καθορίσουν το μέλλον του ADSL στην Ελλάδα...
> Και άντε μετά εσύ να εξηγείς τι είναι το ping...


Γιατί να πρέπει να τους ενδιαφέρει το Ping;
Και στο εξωτερικό έτσι είναι

----------


## Herretic

Καλύτερα να έχει απήχηση μόνο στους αγοραστές τύπου 'κωτσόβολου΄να μείνει και σε όσους βάλουν δικά τους router (τουλάχιστον) το bandwidth.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## con

> Γιατί να πρέπει να τους ενδιαφέρει το Ping;
> Και στο εξωτερικό έτσι είναι


Αν δει οτι έτσι μπορεί να μιλάει δωρεάν ή πολύ φθηνά μέσω VoIP νομίζω θα αρχίσει να τον ενδιαφέρει. Επίσης στο εξωτερικό (Ευρώπη-Β. Αμερική) τα pings είναι εξ' ορισμού πολύ καλά, ενώ εδώ διεκδικούμε τα αυτονόητα.

----------


## manicx

> Γιατί να πρέπει να τους ενδιαφέρει το Ping;
> Και στο εξωτερικό έτσι είναι


Δηλαδή; Έχουν υψηλά pings; Γιατί με μια απλή 1mbps στο Λονδίνο, χτύπαγα 65 άρια στο ntua.gr. Μάλλον δεν είναι έτσι.

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή; Έχουν υψηλά pings; Γιατί με μια απλή 1mbps στο Λονδίνο, χτύπαγα 65 άρια στο ntua.gr. Μάλλον δεν είναι έτσι.



Οχι ρε παιδιά δεν μίλησα για το αν είναι υψηλά ή χαμηλά,  απλά για το ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει (τους περισσότερους) τι είναι το Ping,   μην ξεχνάς  πόσους συνδρομητές πχ έχει η AOL  :Razz:

----------


## baltazar1999

Απο θεμα pings αστο καλυτερα.
Σας φερνω παραδειγμα το WoW που παιζω εχω pings 300-400ms ενω με ΟΤΕ ειχα 150-200(1mb τοτε)

Ασε τα συνεχομενα disconnects. Μεχρι χτες το απογευμα που εκανε κατι ρυθμισεις ο τεχνικος με συνεπεια να συγχρονιζομαι στα 9mbs απο τα 10mbs που ειμουν πριν ολα καλα. Κατα τις 8 και αρχισαν τα προβλημα παλι. Disconnect και δωστου disconnect καθε 2 λεπτα. Στο τελος το παρατησα δεν μπορουσα αλλα και τους πηρα τηλεφωνο.

Ολως περιεργως με πηρανε πριν απο λιγο οτι κατι αλλαξανε στις ρυθμισεις της γραμμης και θα το δς το βραδυ πως παει και θα ξαναμιλησω με αυτους. 

Ειναι κανεις που δεν εχει προβληματα με το internet? (Ισως τετοιοι πελατες να ειναι ειδος προς εξαφανιση η απλα μυθος,μη ξεχνατε παντου υπαρχει ενας Μυθος  :Razz:  )

----------


## PAME ROULI

Καλημερα παιδες. Κ γω συνδρομητης της ΟΝ. Δεν αργησαν καθολου στις διαδικασιες και γενικα ολα κυλησαν σχετικα γρηγορα. Εφεραν τον εξοπλισμο και τον συνδεσαμε μονοι μας. Δεν εχω καταλαβει ομως αν ερχεται τεχνικος σε ολους η' οχι. Τελοσπαντων. Επιλεξαμε την ΟΝ γιατι καλυπτε ολη την οικογενεια. Τη μαμα για το τηλεφωνο, τα παιδια για το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και το μπαμπα για την TV.  To ιντερνετ δουλευει κανονικα. Το τηλεφωνο μονο εχτες ειχε διακοπει για καποιες ωρες αλλα κατα τα αλλα 4 μερες δουλευει κανονικα και με καλη ποιοτητα ηχου. Η tv δουλευει κανονικα απλα τα Ελληνικα καναλια τα πιανει θαμπα ενω τα ξενα παρα πολυ καλα. Εσας δειχνουν ολα καλα? Επισης ξερει κανεις γιατι δε πιανουμε EUROSPORT και CNN? Ενας τεχνικος που ρωτησα μου ειπε οτι συντομα θα τα βαλουν στο πακετο. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## maldoror

χμ
θα ηθελα να θεσω δυο απλοϊκες αποριες μου στους ενεργοποιημενους και μη. συγνωμην αν εχουν απαντηθει και αλλου, παρακαλω επικολλησατε λινκ. σας διαβεβαιω οτι προσπαθω να παρακολουθω τα ποστ:

1. εχω κανει αιτηση φορητοτητας. μου ειπαν οτι ΔΕΝ θα χρειαστει να ερθει τεχνικος και να εγκαταστησει οποιοδηποτε καλωδιο η αλλο τι. και μου δημιουργειται το ερωτημα, ειναι δυνατον το υφισταμενο συρμα του ΟΤΕ μιας πολυκατοικιας του '70 να σηκωσει 10Μβιτ; σε σας αυτο δουλεψε;

2. εαν η απαντηση στο παραπανω ειναι οχι, τοτε η λυση θα ηταν μια αιτηση για νεο αριθμο; θα σημαινε αυτο εγκατασταση νεου καλωδιου κ'δενξερωτιαλλο, οποτε θα καθιστατο καταλληλοτερη η γραμμη;


κατα τα αλλα: προς το παρον απολαμβανω τον εμπαιγμο, την καθυστερηση και την ΠΛΗΡΗ μη-ενημερωση σχετικα με την πορεια της αιτησης απο 10/2. πηρα τηλεφωνο προ ολιγου και ε@@σα τον καημενο τον τηλεφωνητριο. διαισθανομαι παντως οτι η ανοησια με τις κλειστες πορτες θα με οδηγησει στην ακυρωση και του το ειπα. αφου πηγε να μου πουλησει το γνωστο εταιρικο πακετο, μου απαντησε κατοπιν οτι θα ενημερωσει το μαρκετιν (να τα βαψει μαυρα).

σας ευχαριστω

----------


## No-Name

Μα δεν έχει να κάνει με το χαλκινο καλώδιο η ταχύτητα μόνο...Λές να ξυλώναν τους δρόμους να περάσουν νέα καλώδια?Ο χαλκός σηκώνει θεωρητικά μέχρι και 24mbps μέσω adsl2+.

όντως σε φορητότητα δεν θα έρθει κάποιος τεχνικός απλά το καλωδιο σου θα αλλάξει από τον ΟΤΕ στον εξοπλισμό της ΟΝ.

Και νέα γραμμή να ζητήσεις δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει καλώδιο από το DSLAM μέχρι στο σπίτι σου.

----------


## Spanos

> 1. εχω κανει αιτηση φορητοτητας. μου ειπαν οτι ΔΕΝ θα χρειαστει να ερθει τεχνικος και να εγκαταστησει οποιοδηποτε καλωδιο η αλλο τι. και μου δημιουργειται το ερωτημα, ειναι δυνατον το υφισταμενο συρμα του ΟΤΕ μιας πολυκατοικιας του '70 να σηκωσει 10Μβιτ; σε σας αυτο δουλεψε;


Μα γιαυτό παρουσιάζονται τόσα προβλήματα τώρα που άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν οι ταχύτητες. Οι περισσότερες παλαιές εγκαταστάσεις είναι με στριφτά καλώδια στις ενώσεις, μονωτικές ταινίες, το σύρμα κόβεται και ενώνετε  με τους πραπάνω τρόπους σε αρκετά σημεία.

Καλό θα ήταν να περαστούν καινούργια τηλεφωνικά καλώδια με σωστό τρόπο αν δείς οτι υπάρχουν τέτοια πράγματα στην εγκατάσταση σου, δεν είμαστε ποιά στην εποχή που απο το τηλέφωνο περνούσε μονο μια φωνητική υπηρεσία.

----------


## Silent Air

Το στρίψιμο των καλωδίων που ενοχλεί?

Ναι σιγα μην σκαψουμε ολοκληρο το σπιτι για ενα γ@μωιντερνετ, θα περιμενουμε το δορυφορικο!  :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

Δηλαδή να πλουτίσουν κι άλλο οι ηλεκτρολόγοι - " χειρούργοι" με αυτά που γυρεύουν ? :ROFL:

----------


## vassilis3

παιδια..
σσσσεεεεερρρρρρρνννννοοοοοομμμμααιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι 200kbit/s max

----------


## jsalichos

Πρώτο post me tragikON:

Upload: 788 Kbps
Download: 611Kbps (!!!)
(http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest)

ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1015 kbps.
Download:  6617 kbps.

WAN IP:  91.132.xxx.xxx
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.134
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

Με δανικό Pirelli (ακόμα ο εξοπλισμός δεν έχει παραδοθεί = στήσιμο από την προπροηγούμενη Πέμπτη!) από τον αδελφό που παρότι μένει σε διπλανό διαμέρισμα από εμένα και είναι ενεργοποιημένος, μετά από δυό μήνες ήρθε ο τεχνικός και ανακάλυψε ότι δεν( :Wink:  έχει φέρει άκρο ο ΟΤΕ  :Smile: )).

Και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν:
Ο αδελφός είναι ενεργοποιημένος, έχει εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν έχει άκρη στον ΟΤΕ και εγώ έχω άκρη, είμαι μισοενεργοποιημένος και δεν έχω εξοπλισμό!!!
Βάλτε τα και τα δύο μαζί. Τι μας κάνουν; ΤραγικΟΝ, φρικτΟΝ, τρελΟΝ, μυστήριΟΝ, αστείΟΝ,φυτΟΝ, πλαγκτΟΝ ΤελεκΟΝς.
Και αιτήσεις κάναμε από τους πρώτους έτσι, μη χάσουμε.

Πάντως το ΘεϊκΟΝ είναι που με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν έχει αρχίσει η χρέωσή μας. Ίσως μας τιμολογήσουν με ένα τιμολόγιιΟΝ μισΟΝ - μισΟΝ με τΟΝ αδελφΟΝ.

Ορίστε, πήγα να γράψω ένα σύντομο post για τις εντυπώσεις μου και μου βγήκε πάλι σε κωμικΟΝ - τραγελαφικΟΝ.

ΑντιΟΝ,

Γιάννης

----------


## No-Name

φίλε σε εσένα δεν ήρθε τεχνικός?

----------


## whatfor

> παιδια..
> σσσσεεεεερρρρρρρνννννοοοοοομμμμααιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι 200kbit/s max


Απο οτι φαίνεται, όλοι οι ενεργοποιημένοι σέρνονται....  Απο το Σάββατο τουλαχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση. :Mad:

----------


## jsalichos

> φίλε σε εσένα δεν ήρθε τεχνικός?


Ήρθε, ήρθε...
Αλλά η δική μου ιστορία (σε δυο γραμμές) είναι η εξής...
Είχα (και έχω ακόμα) ΟΤΕ/TELLAS
Αίτηση Zisto (από τους πρώτους πάλι). 
Αίτηση Σκίστο.
Αίτηση ΟΝ για φορητότητα.
Αίτηση Σκίστο TELLAS γενικότερα (δηλαδή και το 1ΜΒ που είχα).
Επειδή όμως η TELLAS δεν σε απενεγοποιεί αν δεν πάς απο 'κεί να τα σπάσεις, τρώω απόρριψη από ΟΝ
Η ΟΝ τότε κάνει την νέα πατέντα (αίτηση από μονοι τους για νέο βρόχο και όταν με το καλό στηθεί και σε κόψει και η TELLAS την αλλάζουν με την παλιά σου - άντε να δούμε) 
Μετά έρχεται και ο τεχνικός
Μετράει την γραμμή, βρίσκει ότι έχει μόνο intenet πάνω της. Το σημειώνει και φεύγει.
Βουτάω εγώ τον εξοπλισμό του αδελφού και βλέπω (μετά απο 3-4 μέρες, δηλαδή σήμερα) ότι κάτι κουνιέται (το adsl + online led).
Η κατάσταση δηλαδή είναι η εξής τώρα:
Έχω internet από ΟΤΕ/TELLAS παρότι ζήτησα να μην έχω.
Και δεν έχω internet από ΟΝ παρότι ζήτησα να έχω. 
(Θεωρώ ότι ακόμα (μετά από 2 μήνες) δεν έχω, μια και για να γράψω αυτό το post έχω δανιστεί Pirelli από τον αδελφό και προσπαθώ να πετύχω κανένα διάλλειμα ανάμεσα στις διακοπές της τραγικΟΝ σύνδεσης μπας και "ανέβει".

φοβερΟΝ

----------


## vassilis3

test γραμμής
Δεν ξέρω και πολλά 
Είναι καλή η γραμμή μου η οχι?

----------


## aMUSiC

Ωραίααα.. είμαι και εγώ πλέον ενεργοποιημένος.. ΞΑΝΑΑΑ...
Σήμερα που τσέκαρα πάλι το router και τη γραμμή, είδα ότι ΝΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ... Το πηνίο έφυγε!! THE SYSTEM WORKS!

Και τώρα έχω και τηλέφωνο και DSL =)

ΑΛΛΑ!

Δεν έχω internet.... (εμ κύριε μου.. πως θα γίνει.. όλα μαζί θα τα πάρετε;.. ένα ένα..)

Η IP που παίρνω από την ON είναι non routable.. 10.189.0.101 ... όπου βέβαια οι προσπάθειες του router να τσιμπήσει το cfg αρχείο είναι άκαρπες..

Και μένει εκείιιι... και βέβαια τέτοια ώρα δεν υπάρχει τεχνικό τμήμα να το διορθώσει.

Αααααααααααααλος για τον καλό το γραμματικόοοο

----------


## vfragos

Εάν έχεις άλλο ρούτερ, για δοκίμασε και με αυτό. Την Παρασκεύη που ενεργοποιήθηκα το pirelli δεν έπαιρνε με τίποτα public ip, έβαλα πάνω το zyxel που έχω και πήρε κατευθείαν.
Πάντως οι ταχύτητες πολύ χαλι ρε παιδιά απο Παρασκευή απόγευμα, τι να παίζει ;

----------


## sid

ταχυτητες δυο...

Slow & Slower

----------


## dream_GR

> Πάντως οι ταχύτητες πολύ χαλι ρε παιδιά απο Παρασκευή απόγευμα, τι να παίζει ;


γενικό κακό σε αρκετούς Providers? Μήπως ξεκίνησε σταδιακή αναβάθμιση των dslam ο ΟΤΕ για να φτάσει κάπΟΤΕ στα 16Mbit του????

Λέω τώρα??? Μήπως? Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι 3 γραμμές που έχω στο microtik και οι τρείς τρώνε "βύθιση" την ίδια στιγμή και οι δύο πατάνε στο BBRAS ote_bras_mar1, και της ΟΝ στο pop1-bng-01, ίσως εχει να κάνει με δρομολογήσεις απο τον ΟΤΕ ανάλογα με ποιό κέντρο αναβαθμίζεται???

----------


## vfragos

> ταχυτητες δυο...
> 
> Slow & Slower


 :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

> γενικό κακό σε αρκετούς Providers? Μήπως ξεκίνησε σταδιακή αναβάθμιση των dslam ο ΟΤΕ για να φτάσει κάπΟΤΕ στα 16Mbit του????
> 
> Λέω τώρα??? Μήπως? Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι 3 γραμμές που έχω στο microtik και οι τρείς τρώνε "βύθιση" την ίδια στιγμή και οι δύο πατάνε στο BBRAS ote_bras_mar1, και της ΟΝ στο pop1-bng-01, ίσως εχει να κάνει με δρομολογήσεις απο τον ΟΤΕ ανάλογα με ποιό κέντρο αναβαθμίζεται???


Υποθέτω ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει...Το θέμα είναι πότε θα ολοκληρωθούν αυτές οι εργασίες του ΟΤΕ και το σημαντικότερο ότι τελικά ακόμα και τώρα ΟΛΟΙ δυστυχώς εξαρτόμεθα από αυτό τον κερατά  :Evil:   τον Π-ΟΤΕ.... :Very angry:

----------


## Avesael

Μήπως τελικά (εξαιρουμένου του Port Forwading) αδίκως πέφτει τόσο κράξιμο στην ΟΝ;;;

----------


## sdikr

> γενικό κακό σε αρκετούς Providers? Μήπως ξεκίνησε σταδιακή αναβάθμιση των dslam ο ΟΤΕ για να φτάσει κάπΟΤΕ στα 16Mbit του????
> 
> Λέω τώρα??? Μήπως? Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι 3 γραμμές που έχω στο microtik και οι τρείς τρώνε "βύθιση" την ίδια στιγμή και οι δύο πατάνε στο BBRAS ote_bras_mar1, και της ΟΝ στο pop1-bng-01, ίσως εχει να κάνει με δρομολογήσεις απο τον ΟΤΕ ανάλογα με ποιό κέντρο αναβαθμίζεται???





> Υποθέτω ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει...Το θέμα είναι πότε θα ολοκληρωθούν αυτές οι εργασίες του ΟΤΕ και το σημαντικότερο ότι τελικά ακόμα και τώρα ΟΛΟΙ δυστυχώς εξαρτόμεθα από αυτό τον κερατά   τον Π-ΟΤΕ....


Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά,  αλλά τι σχέση έχει ο bbras του ΟΤΕ με το ιδιόκτητο του κάθε παρόχου;
ουτέ καν περνάει απο εκεί

----------


## vfragos

Ρε παιδιά, τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το δίκτυο του Οτε, υποτίθεται ότι το μόνο που χρήσιμοποιούμε απο το δίκτυο που διαχειρίζεται ο Οτε είναι το χάλκινο ζεύγος καλωδίων και συνδεόμαστε  μέσω αυτών στο δίκτυο της Οn. Έτσι δεν είναι ή κάνω κάπου λάθος.
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάτι πάιζει με το δίκτυο της On (κάποιο πρόβλημα, εργασίες αναβάθμισης ή γενικότερα ρυθμίσεις), κάπου είναι λογικό γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε beta testers, τώρα ξεκινάει στην ουσία η υπηρεσία.Πάντως την παρασκεύη πρωί που ενεργοποιήθηκα πρόλαβα να δώ για λίγες ώρες ταχύτητες που σκότωναν, μέτρησα 74ΜΒ σε 1 λεπτό :Wink:  
Έλπίζω να ξαναέχουμε γρήγορα τέτοιες ταχύτητες.

----------


## Avesael

Αρχίζω να αμφισβητώ το κατά πόσο "ιδιόκτητο" είναι....
Αυτό πάντως στη φωτογραφία είναι η πραγματικότητα αυτές τις ημέρες....

----------


## Avesael

123456

----------


## vfragos

Πάντως ενώ το internet σέρνεται η iptv παίζει τέλεια... :Thinking:  
Και για να λέμε και κάτι καλό χθές έκανα μια δοκιμή για το Qos. Κατέβαζα με το pirelli απο utorrent με ~100KB - 130KB και ταυτόχρονα έβλεπα μια ταινία απο onrec χωρίς το παραμικρό σπάσιμο. :One thumb up:

----------


## freeman

> Πάντως ενώ το internet σέρνεται η iptv παίζει τέλεια... 
> Και για να λέμε και κάτι καλό χθές έκανα μια δοκιμή για το Qos. Κατέβαζα με το pirelli απο utorrent με ~100KB - 130KB και ταυτόχρονα έβλεπα μια ταινία απο onrec χωρίς το παραμικρό σπάσιμο.


καλά κάτσε να ροπιάσει το utorrent να αρχίσει να χτυπάει 300αρια-400αρια και θα δεις που θα πάει η TV... DEAD να χαρώ εγώ qos

----------


## dream_GR

> Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά τι σχέση έχει ο bbras του ΟΤΕ με το ιδιόκτητο του κάθε παρόχου;
> ουτέ καν περνάει απο εκεί


sdikr δεν κατάλαβες 100% τι έγραψα, ίσως δεν το ανέπτυξα σωστά. Πάμε πάλι, λέω ότι εχω 3 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ADSL στον ίδιο χώρο στο ίδιο ρουτερ PC καρφωμένες και τις ΤΡΕΙΣ με τρία bridged ADSL modems.

Εχω τα γραφήματα με το Load της κάθε γραμμής σε μία οθόνη στο winbox του MIKROTIK.

Οταν εσκαγε π.χ. η ΟΝ όλη μέρα εχθές, έβλεπα ότι εχουν σκάσει και οι άλλοι δύο providers (ACN. VIVODI) αρα το συμπέρασμα ότι και οι τρείς γραμμές κάπως σχετίζονται. Είανι σίγουρο οτι όλες πάνε στα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ της Κηφισιάς. Τα δύο στου ΟΤΕ και της ΟΝ στις ΟΝ το "συνεγκατεστημένο" DSLAM. Απο εκεί τα δύο πάνε στο BBRAS maroussi και της ΟΝ στο pop1-bng-01 όπου στην ευχή βρίσκεται αυτό.

Απο εκεί και ύστερα εχει ανακοινωθεί ο ΟΤΕ οτι κάτι κάνει στα δίκτυα, άρα δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι και οι τρείς Providers μου εχαναν την ιπποδύναμη τους ταυτόχρονα.

Τώρα αν η ΟΝ εχει χάσει αρκετό Bandwidth, δεν μπορώ να πώ κάτι τέτοιο καθώς σήμερα οι ταχύτητες μου είναι πάλι τελικομένες (5mbit εχω τόσο πιάνω μέγιστο) Επίσης κάθε ένας απο τους άλλους Providers πάλι σήμερα είναι στο φουλ του 2Mbit & 1Mbit αντίστοιχα.

Κάτι γινοταν εχθές και επιρρέαζε τουλάχιστον την περιοχή Κηφισιάς που ανοίκω.

----------


## vfragos

> καλά κάτσε να ροπιάσει το utorrent να αρχίσει να χτυπάει 300αρια-400αρια και θα δεις που θα πάει η TV... DEAD να χαρώ εγώ qos


Σου έχει τύχει ή υποθέτεις ;

----------


## ioannis32

Λυπάμαι για το ύφος που θα χρησιμοποιήσω.

Λυπάμαι ακόμη περισσότερο γιατί και εγω ήθελα να πιστέψω στο ότι η εταιρεία αυτή θα ήταν διαφορετική στην παροχή υπηρεσίας προς τους πελάτες της από τους άλλους παρόχους.

Όμως,

Μετά την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής internet στις 20 Μαρτίου και με επισήμανση του συνεργείου ότι διακόπτεται η γραμμή τηλεφώνου και ότι θα αποκατασταθεί εντός 24ώρου...

Μετά από 14 - ΔΕΚΑΤΕΣΣΕΡΕΙΣ - ημέρες όπου δεν έχω καθόλου εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, ενώ έχω εξερχόμενες με ποσοστό επιτυχίας ~10%

Μετά από 14 ημέρες όπου δεν λειτουργεί ο συναγερμός του σπιτιού μου λόγω της ανικανότητάς τους, αφήνοντάς με εκτεθειμένο στην κακιά στιγμή...

Μετά από 14 ημέρες όπου χρεώνομαι στις εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας λόγω της προχειρότητας της ΟΝ.....

Μετά από 14 ημέρες όπου δεν έχω απρόσκοπτη τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τη σύζυγό μου (ούσα έγκυος) και αναγκάζομαι να βασίζομαι στα δίκτυα κινητής.....

Μετά από δεκάδες τηλέφωνα προς το Τηλεφωνικό Κέντρο της ΟΝ, αναφορά τουλάχιστον επτά ξεχωριστών παρατηρήσεων προς το Τεχνικό Τμήμα, καταγραφή τουλάχιστον πέντε φορών του κινητού μου για άμεση επικοινωνία εκ μέρους τους, μία επίσκεψη στα γραφεία της ΟΝ και διαβεβαίωση για απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία εντός ολίγων ωρών (αφορούσε την Παρασκευή 30 Μαρτίου) και μία αποστολή fax καταγγελίας με κοινοποίηση σε ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ κλπ όπου επίσης έμεινε αναπάντητη....

Η υπομονή εξαντλήθηκε, η καλή διάθεση δεν υπάρχει, η επίκληση του κακού ΟΤΕ ακούγεται φτηνή δικαιολογία και το μόνο που θέλω είναι ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΡΑΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΝ TELECOMS.

Λυπάμαι για τα πρωτοφανή χάλια μίας εταιρείας που προσωπικά τουλάχιστον ΜΕ ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΕ.

2 Απριλίου 2007 μετά Χριστόν, στην περιοχή Χολαργός και είμαι 14 ημέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Και δεν είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο "αστείο"... ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!

----------


## Cacofonix

Λοιπόν, το τηλ. δουλεύει. Ομως τους ζήτησα να ναι ίδιο με το κινητό πράγμα που δεν το κανανε. Να τους κράξω ή δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα;

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr δεν κατάλαβες 100% τι έγραψα, ίσως δεν το ανέπτυξα σωστά. Πάμε πάλι, λέω ότι εχω 3 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ADSL στον ίδιο χώρο στο ίδιο ρουτερ PC καρφωμένες και τις ΤΡΕΙΣ με τρία bridged ADSL modems.
> 
> Εχω τα γραφήματα με το Load της κάθε γραμμής σε μία οθόνη στο winbox του MIKROTIK.
> 
> Οταν εσκαγε π.χ. η ΟΝ όλη μέρα εχθές, έβλεπα ότι εχουν σκάσει και οι άλλοι δύο providers (ACN. VIVODI) αρα το συμπέρασμα ότι και οι τρείς γραμμές κάπως σχετίζονται. Είανι σίγουρο οτι όλες πάνε στα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ της Κηφισιάς. Τα δύο στου ΟΤΕ και της ΟΝ στις ΟΝ το "συνεγκατεστημένο" DSLAM. Απο εκεί τα δύο πάνε στο BBRAS maroussi και της ΟΝ στο pop1-bng-01 όπου στην ευχή βρίσκεται αυτό.
> 
> Απο εκεί και ύστερα εχει ανακοινωθεί ο ΟΤΕ οτι κάτι κάνει στα δίκτυα, άρα δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι και οι τρείς Providers μου εχαναν την ιπποδύναμη τους ταυτόχρονα.
> 
> Τώρα αν η ΟΝ εχει χάσει αρκετό Bandwidth, δεν μπορώ να πώ κάτι τέτοιο καθώς σήμερα οι ταχύτητες μου είναι πάλι τελικομένες (5mbit εχω τόσο πιάνω μέγιστο) Επίσης κάθε ένας απο τους άλλους Providers πάλι σήμερα είναι στο φουλ του 2Mbit & 1Mbit αντίστοιχα.
> ...


οι 3 γραμμές σου περνάνε μέσω Bbras ote, Οκσυα,  η όν όχι
Η σύνδεση του κάθε dslam  παρόχου γίνεται με δικό του δικτύο

----------


## freeman

> Σου έχει τύχει ή υποθέτεις ;


με το δίκιο σου και αναρωτιέσαι.. Ναι έχει συμβεί πολλές φορές, έχω πρόσβαση σε tracker που "δίνει", και όταν αρχίζει το utorrent και γκαζώνει 300-400  η TV πάει για καφέ... σπασίματα,pixeliaσματα, μέχρι που παγώνει τελείως η εικόνα στα 500+

----------


## dream_GR

> οι 3 γραμμές σου περνάνε μέσω Bbras ote, Οκσυα, η όν όχι
> Η σύνδεση του κάθε dslam παρόχου γίνεται με δικό του δικτύο


και γιατί σκάγανε και οι τρείς μαζι? Τυχαίο γεγονός? Τρομερή σύμπτωση? ΝΟ!

----------


## Avesael

Μη ξεχνάτε κάτι...Διανύουμε την "ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΘΩΝ"  :Razz:  

Αναμένω "ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ DSL MAZI" την Κυριακή... :Worthy:

----------


## sdikr

> και γιατί σκάγανε και οι τρείς μαζι? Τυχαίο γεγονός? Τρομερή σύμπτωση? ΝΟ!



Και σου ξανάλεω  καμία σχέση (συνήθως)  η οκσυά με το ιδιόκτητο,   θα είχες πρόβλημα αν τα snr  κλπ  ήταν χαμήλα,  η on δεν περνάει απο bbras OTE

----------


## Cacofonix

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

Last Result:
Download Speed: 119 kbps (14.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 166 kbps (20.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν έμαθα από ανεπίσημη πηγή ότι οι χρεώσεις της ΟΝ δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει και ούτε θα ξενκινήσουν όσπου ξεκινήσουν να λειτουργούν όλα φυσιολογικά.
Ίσως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που σε κανέναν από εμάς (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί επίσημα ότι είναι ενεργοποιημένος...Beta Testers Rules... :Beta:

----------


## vfragos

> με το δίκιο σου και αναρωτιέσαι.. Ναι έχει συμβεί πολλές φορές, έχω πρόσβαση σε tracker που "δίνει", και όταν αρχίζει το utorrent και γκαζώνει 300-400 η TV πάει για καφέ... σπασίματα,pixeliaσματα, μέχρι που παγώνει τελείως η εικόνα στα 500+


Κρίμα, μακάρι να δούλευε σωστά και σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες... :Sad:  πάντως εδώ που τα λέμε τα πολλά connections τσακίζουν τις συνδέσεις και τα ρούτερ μαζί, πόσο μάλλον σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες. Πάντως εμένα δεν με χαλάει καθόλου να βάζω ένα limit γύρω στα 200ΚΒ στο torrent όταν βλέπω iptv.

Υ.Γ. Απο ταχύτητες πως είσαι εσύ σήμερα ; Εγώ πάντως χάλια μάυρα :Sad:  
Και κάτι ακόμα, εάν θέλεις επειδή βλέπω δεν είσαι με pirelli, δοκίμασε αυτό που έγραψα σε άλλο θέμα.


"Λοιπόν όπως έχουμε πεί μέχρι τώρα από δοκιμές με άλλα ρούτερ κατάφέραμε να παίξουν τα on rec και on cinema αλλά όχι τα κανάλια. Κάποιος με δικό του ρούτερ που του παίζουν τα on rec και on cinema ας δοκιμάσει και τις ρυθμίσεις που θα δώσω για τα κανάλια.
Ανοίγουμε την πόρτα UDP 1796 για την ip του sagem (192.168.1.5). Απ' ότι είδα γίνεται μια σύνδεση στην εσωτερική ip 10.223.4.53 του δυκτίου της ON στην πόρτα 162.
Θά το δοκίμαζα και εγώ με το zyxel που έχω αλλά έχει φάει flash απο χθές και δεν λέει να δουλέψει ο sagem με το zyxel, μάλλον απο τα πολλά βάλε βγάλε μία στο pirelli και μία στο zyxel. :Thinking: "

----------


## Avesael

> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
> 
> Last Result:
> Download Speed: 119 kbps (14.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: 166 kbps (20.8 KB/sec transfer rate)


Αυτό πάντως είναι καταπληκτικό.Μεγαλύτερο upload από download!  :Respekt:

----------


## Psyx

> με το δίκιο σου και αναρωτιέσαι.. Ναι έχει συμβεί πολλές φορές, έχω πρόσβαση σε tracker που "δίνει", και όταν αρχίζει το utorrent και γκαζώνει 300-400 η TV πάει για καφέ... σπασίματα,pixeliaσματα, μέχρι που παγώνει τελείως η εικόνα στα 500+


*+1*

ενώ στο VOD πέφτει το download στα 140-150 από την ΟΝ αυτόματα, *στο IPTV*
*ΔΕΝ υπάρχει QoS* και αν κατεβάζεις με πάνω από 500Kb/s πολύ απλά δεν βλέπεις TV...

----------


## tkonto

> Υποθέτω ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει...Το θέμα είναι πότε θα ολοκληρωθούν αυτές οι εργασίες του ΟΤΕ και το σημαντικότερο ότι τελικά ακόμα και τώρα ΟΛΟΙ δυστυχώς εξαρτόμεθα από αυτό τον κερατά   τον Π-ΟΤΕ....


http://www.ote.gr/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=647

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΩΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΩΝ ADSL ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗΣ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 8 Mbps

Αθήνα, 29 Μαρτίου 2007    

Ακόμα πιο γρήγορη ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση με δύο νέες υψηλότερες ταχύτητες θα προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ, στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας. Οι νέες ταχύτητες έρχονται να καλύψουν πιο ολοκληρωμένα τις εξειδικευμένες ανάγκες καταναλωτών και επιχειρήσεων.

Επενδύοντας συστηματικά στη δημιουργία νέων ευρυζωνικών υποδομών, ο ΟΤΕ, στις ήδη υπάρχουσες ονομαστικές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης (768, 1024, 2048 Kbps), προσθέτει μέσα στο Μάιο και τις εξής:  

Ονομαστική ταχύτητα ADSL πρόσβασης (download/upload)

4096 / 256 Kbps

8192 / 384 Kbps

Οι δύο νέες ταχύτητες, εκτός από ακόμη πιο γρήγορη μεταφορά δεδομένων, δίνουν επιπλέον τη δυνατότητα παροχής προηγμένων ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών που απαιτούν μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα δικτύου. Αρχικά, θα προσφέρονται στην Αθήνα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη και σταδιακά σε όλα τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα της χώρας.

Κατά την εμπορική παρουσίαση των δύο νέων ταχυτήτων θα ανακοινωθεί η ανταγωνιστική τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους και θα παρέχεται on-line η δυνατότητα αναζήτησης διαθεσιμότητας των παραπάνω ταχυτήτων ανά περιοχή.

Η παροχή ακόμη πιο γρήγορης πρόσβασης ADSL πανελλαδικά από τον ΟΤΕ αποτελεί ένα ακόμα βήμα στο δρόμο για την σύγκλιση της Ελλάδας με τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους της.



ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ:

ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
Δ/ΝΣΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΟΤΕ
Τηλ. 210-6117434
Fax. 210-6115825
E-mail: media-office@ote.gr

----------


## vfragos

> Αυτό πάντως είναι καταπληκτικό.Μεγαλύτερο upload από download!


Μην γελάς, εγώ έχω down απο 50Kbps - 350Kbps και Up απο 450Kbps - 870Kbps  :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

> sdikr δεν κατάλαβες 100% τι έγραψα, ίσως δεν το ανέπτυξα σωστά. Πάμε πάλι, λέω ότι εχω 3 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ADSL στον ίδιο χώρο στο ίδιο ρουτερ PC καρφωμένες και τις ΤΡΕΙΣ με τρία bridged ADSL modems.
> 
> Εχω τα γραφήματα με το Load της κάθε γραμμής σε μία οθόνη στο winbox του MIKROTIK.
> 
> Οταν εσκαγε π.χ. η ΟΝ όλη μέρα εχθές, έβλεπα ότι εχουν σκάσει και οι άλλοι δύο providers (ACN. VIVODI) αρα το συμπέρασμα ότι και οι τρείς γραμμές κάπως σχετίζονται. Είανι σίγουρο οτι όλες πάνε στα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ της Κηφισιάς. Τα δύο στου ΟΤΕ και της ΟΝ στις ΟΝ το "συνεγκατεστημένο" DSLAM. Απο εκεί τα δύο πάνε στο BBRAS maroussi και της ΟΝ στο pop1-bng-01 όπου στην ευχή βρίσκεται αυτό.
> 
> Απο εκεί και ύστερα εχει ανακοινωθεί ο ΟΤΕ οτι κάτι κάνει στα δίκτυα, άρα δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι και οι τρείς Providers μου εχαναν την ιπποδύναμη τους ταυτόχρονα.
> 
> Τώρα αν η ΟΝ εχει χάσει αρκετό Bandwidth, δεν μπορώ να πώ κάτι τέτοιο καθώς σήμερα οι ταχύτητες μου είναι πάλι τελικομένες (5mbit εχω τόσο πιάνω μέγιστο) Επίσης κάθε ένας απο τους άλλους Providers πάλι σήμερα είναι στο φουλ του 2Mbit & 1Mbit αντίστοιχα.
> ...


Ενδέχεται η ON να χρησιμοποιεί backhaul του ΟΤΕ στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.

----------


## Avesael

> *+1*
> 
> ενώ στο VOD πέφτει το download στα 140-150 από την ΟΝ αυτόματα, *στο IPTV*
> *ΔΕΝ υπάρχει QoS* και αν κατεβάζεις με πάνω από 500Kb/s πολύ απλά δεν βλέπεις TV...


Δεν υποτίθεται ότι από τα 10mbps (χαχαχα), τα 4,5 πάνε στην IPTV και τα υπόλοιπα στο internet; Και αν δε λειτουργείς TVουλα τότε έχεις όλο το bandwith;;;
Αρα γιατί να χαλιέται η TVουλα όταν κατεβάζουμε γ@μι@ντας;;;  :Respekt:

----------


## Cacofonix

Το wireless γιατί δεν δουλεύει; Ούτε το network stumbler βλέπει δίκτυο. Μήπως δεν κάνω κάτι σωστά;

----------


## tkonto

> Ενδέχεται η ON να χρησιμοποιεί backhaul του ΟΤΕ στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.


"Όπα ρε" Karavago "πελάτες συνδεδεμένοι απάνου στο δίκτυο" 
(μην παρεξηγηθώ, παράφραση της ατάκας από την ελληνική ταινία)

Και μόλις αυτό μου ήρθε στο μυαλό αλλά έκανα refresh και το είδα πριν το ποστάρω  :Smile: 

Παιδιά όσοι έχται πρόβλημα ταχύτητας είστε στην ίδια ευρύτερη περιοχή (δεν εννοώ στο ίδιο κέντρο αλλα περιοχή όπως πχ ΒΑ προάστεια, Πειραιάς κλπ)?

Και εάν ναι σε ποιά περιοχή?

----------


## sid

εδω στον Αγιο Δημητριο προβληματα απο την Παρασκευη.

Πεμπτη ηταν ολα μια χαρα... 1.1mbps d/l

απο τοτε αστα να πανε βαρεθηκα να σερνεται και χρεισημοπιοω την 784 απο οτε..

----------


## slipknot

Πάντως απ΄ότι φαίνεται από τα σχόλια αρκετών η ΟΝ telecoms είναι η μοναδική εταιρία από αυτές που προσφέρουν llu με σοβαρά προβλήματα στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει στους πελάτες της.Λίγοι οι ευχαριστημένοι εντός forum

----------


## jimmy

παιδια απο κεραμεικο πειπου στα 384κβιτ,χαλια εδ και 5 μερες

δεν ξερω ομως αν το προσεξε κανεις αμα πασ να ανοιξεις κατι 
απο το site της ον παει σφερα 1,02 mb/sec...

δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται αυτο

----------


## blend

Ενα update και από εμένα...

Από σήμερα είμαι ένας ευτυχής κάτοχος μιάς dialup σύνδεσης στην ΟΝ....

Και επίσης, ότι user/pass βάλει κανείς στο wan, εκτός από τα on/on, δουλεύει μια χαρά...

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό παρατήρησα κι εγώ σχετικά με το site της ON.... :Thinking:

----------


## vfragos

> παιδια απο κεραμεικο πειπου στα 384κβιτ,χαλια εδ και 5 μερες
> 
> δεν ξερω ομως αν το προσεξε κανεις αμα πασ να ανοιξεις κατι 
> απο το site της ον παει σφερα 1,02 mb/sec...
> 
> δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται αυτο


Οπως δουλευει αψογα και η iptv, αρα κατι παιζει με την διασυνδεση της με τον εξω κοσμο (internet)

----------


## Avesael

Και επίσης, ότι user/pass βάλει κανείς στο wan, εκτός από τα on/on, δουλεύει μια χαρά...[/QUOTE]

Τι εννοείς μ'αυτό;;;

----------


## No-Name

Αν βάλεις username: xalia και pass: xalia *όπου χάλια ότι λέξη θέλεις θα πάρεις κανονικά ip.

Από την τεχνική υποστήριξη τι δηλώνουν σχετικά με το πρόβλημα της ταχύτητας?

----------


## Avesael

Παιδιά δεν την παλεύω άλλο...Άλλωστε μεθαύριο πάω στην εξοχη να ηρεμησω, μακρυα απο ΟΝ και τα συναφή....Ελπίζω με την Ανάσταση του Κυρίου να αναστηθούν και αυτοί οι νεκροί της συμπαθέστατης κατά τα άλλα νεοσύστατης εταιρίας και να σώσουν ότι μπορούν από τους υποψήφιους για εγκλεισμό σε Ψυχιατρικό Ίδρυμα πελάτες τους.....

Καλή σας νύχτα....

----------


## Herretic

Το site το 'τραβάει' από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο.

Οι ταχύτητες σε μένα είναι από την Πέμπτη σταθερά πολύ υψηλές (βραδυνές ώρες τουλάχιστον που το παρακολουθώ).
Eχτές κατέβασα ~9GB σε 3 ώρες! (με flashget από εξωτερικό). μTorrent (με το pirelli) 30-700Kbyte/s αναλόγως αρχείου και ώρας.
Τα disconnect έχουν μειωθεί αρκετά αλλά συνεχίζουν (με διαφορές ανάλογα της ώρα)
IPTV και VoD πάνε σφαίρα.
Συνεχίζω να μην έχω τηλέφωνο. Ο λόγος (όπως έμαθα σήμερα) είναι ότι ο πΟΤΕ απέρριψε πάλι, για 3 φορά, την φορητότητα  :Rant:  . Επίσης το θέμα με το αλλαγμένο νούμερο είναι λάθος δρομολόγηση (ή κάτι τέτοιο δεν κατάλαβα πολύ καλά ούτε μπορούσε να μου το εξηγήσει καλά ο ccκάριος)

----------


## No-Name

Μπορείτε όσοι είστε ΟΝ να μου απαντήσετε σε μερικές ερωτήσεις?

Από vodafone σας καλούν/καλείτε κανονικα?
Από σταθερά ΟΤΕ δέχεστε/κάνετε κλήσεις?

----------


## vfragos

Οτε που εχω δοκιμασει καθως και cosmote, forthnet ολα οκ. Αλλους δεν εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## Avesael

> Παιδιά δεν την παλεύω άλλο...Άλλωστε μεθαύριο πάω στην εξοχη να ηρεμησω, μακρυα απο ΟΝ και τα συναφή....Ελπίζω με την Ανάσταση του Κυρίου να αναστηθούν και αυτοί οι νεκροί της συμπαθέστατης κατά τα άλλα νεοσύστατης εταιρίας και να σώσουν ότι μπορούν από τους υποψήφιους για εγκλεισμό σε Ψυχιατρικό Ίδρυμα πελάτες τους.....
> 
> Καλή σας νύχτα....


P.S. Έως ώτου αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και για να μη ζω σε μια ψευδαίσθηση, αλλάζω avatar και παρουσιάζω να νέα μου στοιχεία σύνδεσης... :RTFM:

----------


## vfragos

> Το site το 'τραβάει' από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο.
> 
> Οι ταχύτητες σε μένα είναι από την Πέμπτη σταθερά πολύ υψηλές (βραδυνές ώρες τουλάχιστον που το παρακολουθώ).
> Eχτές κατέβασα ~9GB σε 3 ώρες! (με flashget από εξωτερικό). μTorrent (με το pirelli) 30-700Kbyte/s αναλόγως αρχείου και ώρας.
> Τα disconnect έχουν μειωθεί αρκετά αλλά συνεχίζουν (με διαφορές ανάλογα της ώρα)
> IPTV και VoD πάνε σφαίρα.
> Συνεχίζω να μην έχω τηλέφωνο. Ο λόγος (όπως έμαθα σήμερα) είναι ότι ο πΟΤΕ απέρριψε πάλι, για 3 φορά, την φορητότητα  . Επίσης το θέμα με το αλλαγμένο νούμερο είναι λάθος δρομολόγηση (ή κάτι τέτοιο δεν κατάλαβα πολύ καλά ούτε μπορούσε να μου το εξηγήσει καλά ο ccκάριος)


Αρα δεν εχουμε ολοι προβημα με internet, αυτο πως μπορει να εξηγηθει ; :Thinking:  
Φιλε μου εαν ειχε απορριφθει η φορητοτητα αυτθ συνεπαγεται και αυτοματη απορριψη του βροχου, κατι αλλο συμβαινει.

----------


## No-Name

Μήπως αναβαθμίζουν ανά περιοχές τα DSLAMs τους και γιαυτό δεν έχετε όλοι πρόβλημα?

----------


## Avesael

> Μπορείτε όσοι είστε ΟΝ να μου απαντήσετε σε μερικές ερωτήσεις?
> 
> Από vodafone σας καλούν/καλείτε κανονικα?
> Από σταθερά ΟΤΕ δέχεστε/κάνετε κλήσεις?


Και είπα να πάω για ύπνο....Τέλος πάντων...Λοιπον.

Από και προς Voda,Cosmote,TIM,Q-Telecom,Frog κτλ, *ΟΚ*
Από και προς ΟΤΕ,Lannet,Forthnet *OK*
Από και προς Q-Telecoms σταθερή (Το έχω στη δουλειά) ΝΕΚΡΑ!

----------


## No-Name

> Και είπα να πάω για ύπνο....Τέλος πάντων...Λοιπον.
> 
> Από και προς Voda,Cosmote,TIM,Q-Telecom,Frog κτλ, *ΟΚ*
> Από και προς ΟΤΕ,Lannet,Forthnet *OK*
> Από και προς Q-Telecoms σταθερή (Το έχω στη δουλειά) ΝΕΚΡΑ!


 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου...Εύχομαι όνειρα γλυκά  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Thanx...και καλή συνέχεια στους υπόλοιπους! Αντε καλο βράδυ!

----------


## No-Name

Θέλω να πιστεύω πώς μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έχουν επιλυθεί και τα προβλήματα με την ταχύτητα δεν είναι λογικό ακόμα είναι αρχή για να μπουκώσουν κάτι άλλο θα πάιζει εδώ....και ελπίζω να είναι αναβάθμιση μιας και πέσαν αρκετές ενεργοποιήσεις

----------


## vfragos

> Μήπως αναβαθμίζουν ανά περιοχές τα DSLAMs τους και γιαυτό δεν έχετε όλοι πρόβλημα?


Και το εσωτερικο δικτυο τους καθως και η iptv θα επαιζε jet ; :Thinking:

----------


## Cacofonix

Και από voip buster δουλεύει.

----------


## No-Name

Έχεις δίκιο...ε τότε ενδεχομένως να ενεργοποιούν κάνα κύκλωμα ακόμα με τον έξω κόσμο.όπως και να έχει κρατήστε μας ενήμερους.
Αλλά και πάλι tv είναι μέσω εσωτερικού δικτύου τους.

----------


## vfragos

> Και από voip buster δουλεύει.


καλο αυτο, με το πιρελλι ετσι ; Στο voipbuster κρατησες τισ default ρυθμισεις για τις πορτες ;

----------


## No-Name

Ακόμα μια ερώτηση...εξωτερικό καλέιτε κανονικα?

----------


## vfragos

> Έχεις δίκιο...ε τότε ενδεχομένως να ενεργοποιούν κάνα κύκλωμα ακόμα με τον έξω κόσμο.όπως και να έχει κρατήστε μας ενήμερους.
> Αλλά και πάλι tv είναι μέσω εσωτερικού δικτύου τους.


Γιατι, και το εσωτερικο δικτυο αναγκαστικα περναει απο το dslam ετσι δεν ειναι ;

----------


## vfragos

> Ακόμα μια ερώτηση...εξωτερικό καλέιτε κανονικα?


Δεν εχω δοκιμασει...

----------


## No-Name

> Γιατι, και το εσωτερικο δικτυο αναγκαστικα περναει απο το dslam ετσι δεν ειναι ;


Ναι περνάει αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να βγεί έξω παραπέρα από το δίκτυο της ΟΝ....

----------


## vasir

> Ακόμα μια ερώτηση...εξωτερικό καλέιτε κανονικα?


Εγώ με US οχι. Καλω +1......  ή 001..... και βγαίνει μήνυμα λάθους.

----------


## No-Name

Μια χαρα.....δηλαδή όλες οι υπηρεσίες πάιζουν άψογα βλέπω :Thumb down:

----------


## slipknot

Πάντως καλύτερα η εταιρία να βρεθεί με την πλάτη στον τοίχο γιατί μετά θα αναγκαστεί να δώσει τις υπηρεσίες όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι για να καταφέρει να κρατήσει τους υπάρχοντες πελάτες και να προσελκύσει νέους.Οι πρώτοι ενεργοποιημένοι δυστυχώς είναι τα πειραματόζωα,μέχρι ενός σημείου πιστεύω ότι το περιμέναν

----------


## Spanos

Τελικά απο ότι δείχνει όλο το κόλπο ήταν να τραβήξει πελάτες απο άλλες εταιρείες πριν είναι αργά και δεσμευτούν ολοι με δωδεκάμηνα συμβόλαια σε άλλους.

Η υπηρεσίες δεν είναι έτοιμες και απλώς "δένουν" πελάτες. Κανονικά με τόσα προβλήματα πρέπει να χαρίσουν τους πρώτους μήνες.

----------


## No-Name

Ε δεν έχει χρεωθεί και κανείς ακόμα...

----------


## Spanos

Ε δεν έχουν φτάσει ακόμα οι πρώτοι λογαριασμοί, δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάθε μήνα ή δίμηνο, αλλα λογικά κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουν.

----------


## slipknot

Θα αντέξει την οικονομική αιμορραγία να δώσει δωρεάν τους πρώτους μήνες;Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ΟN   δεν έχει μπει στο παιχνίδι της προεπιλογής και της σύνδεσης ΑΡΥΣ οπότε δεν έχουν εισρεύσει χρήματα στα ταμεία της από την ίδρυση της(Πλην αυτών του εξοπλισμού)

----------


## No-Name

Ε δεν ξεκίνησε πινώντας κι'όλας θα αντέξει εξάλλου δεν νομίζω να έχει σκοπό να χρεώσει το πρωτο μήνα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Spanos

> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ΟN   δεν έχει μπει στο παιχνίδι της προεπιλογής και της σύνδεσης ΑΡΥΣ οπότε δεν έχουν εισρεύσει χρήματα στα ταμεία της από την ίδρυση της(Πλην αυτών του εξοπλισμού)


Εντάξει όμως δεν χρειάστηκε ΟΚΣΥΑ αρα λιγότερα έξοδα, προεπιλογή ( ; ) εδω δε δουλέυει η επιλογή.... :Razz:

----------


## akrato

> http://www.ote.gr/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=647
> 
> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
> 
> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΩΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΩΝ ADSL ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗΣ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 8 Mbps
> 
> Αθήνα, 29 Μαρτίου 2007    
> 
> Ακόμα πιο γρήγορη ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση με δύο νέες υψηλότερες ταχύτητες θα προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ, στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας. Οι νέες ταχύτητες έρχονται να καλύψουν πιο ολοκληρωμένα τις εξειδικευμένες ανάγκες καταναλωτών και επιχειρήσεων.
> ...


Με τα λόγια χτίζεις ανώγεια και κατώγεια...

Γιατί δεν δίνει με την μία 100.000/3.000?

Μήπως θα τα δώσει;;; Μήπως έχω εγώ τώρα τα 2048 ΠΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ? 

Αυτοί και αν νομίζουν ότι απευθύνονται σε υπανάπτυκτους!!!!!!

----------


## freeman

> Τελικά απο ότι δείχνει όλο το κόλπο ήταν να τραβήξει πελάτες απο άλλες εταιρείες πριν είναι αργά και δεσμευτούν ολοι με δωδεκάμηνα συμβόλαια σε άλλους.
> 
> Η υπηρεσίες δεν είναι έτοιμες και απλώς "δένουν" πελάτες. Κανονικά με τόσα προβλήματα πρέπει να χαρίσουν τους πρώτους μήνες.


Μάγος είσαι; Μ'αυτά και μ'αυτά και με το ελεεινό και τρισάθλιο πλαίσιο που διέπει τις φορητότητες κλπ σου λέει ο άλλος "υπομονή που να τρέχω φτου κι από την αρχή"

Οι άλλες εταιρίες όμως, έχουνε μια ιστορία (καλή ή κακή) και κάποια δείγματα γραφής από το παρελθόν και κάποιο πελατολόγιο. Η ON τι έχει; Αν από το καλημέρα αρχίζουνε τα προβλήματα και τα "επικοινωνιακά", πόσοι νομίζεις θα την δουνε σοβαρά σαν λύση; Και το κυριότερο, όσους καταφέρει και δεσμευσει για 12μηνο με αυτές τις συμπεριφορές, θα τους κρατήσει και μετά; ΤΡΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ θα φύγουνε.

Τώρα θα μου πει κανείς βέβαια "γιατί οι άλλοι καλύτεροι είναι;" τουλάχιστον εκείνους πλέον τους ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ. Αυτοί εδώ πήγανε να μας το παίξουνε πρωτοπόροι αλλά δεν τους έκατσε.

Επίσης ελπίζω να μην κάνουνε κανένα λάθος να στείλουνε κανένα λογαριασμό για μήνα Μάρτιο(ίσως και Απρίλιο αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι), γιατί τότε τους βλέπω να ανοίγουνε ειδικό τμήμα για τις ακυρώσεις. Αλήθεια, τα 65ευρώ τι έξοδα καλύπτουν; μήπως κανά πάγιο του χρόνου beta testing-fine tuning; (λέμε τώρα, παρανοϊκές σκέψεις κάνω, περασμένη και η ώρα)

----------


## Spanos

> Τώρα θα μου πει κανείς βέβαια "γιατί οι άλλοι καλύτεροι είναι;" τουλάχιστον εκείνους πλέον τους ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ. Αυτοί εδώ πήγανε να μας το παίξουνε πρωτοπόροι αλλά δεν τους έκατσε.


Τα προβλήματα όμως των άλλων όμως είναι σχετικά με το χρόνο ενεργοποίησης και θέματα τηλεφωνικού customer support, δεν υπάρχουν ούτε νεκρά τηλέφωνα, ούτε περιορισμένοι προορισμοί που μπορείς να καλέσεις ή να σε καλέσουν, ούτε εξοπλισμός που δεν πάιζει, ούτε bandwidth που τελείωσε απο τον πρώτο μήνα λειτουργίας, ουτε συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## andreasp

> Τζίφος με τον δικηγόρο. Μου είπε ότι δεν με αξίζει να κάνω αγωγή ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτά που θα κερδίσω θα μου τα φάει αυτός και τα δικαστήρια. 
> Αυτό που μου συνέστισε να κάνω είναι καταγγελίες σε όλους τους οργανισμούς ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ κτλ.


Δεν ειναι πολυ φιλος σου...

----------


## baltazar1999

Απο χτες οι τεχνικοι ριξαν την ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου του της γραμμης μου στα 6,7mbps,για λογους θορυβου υποθετω.

ΟΚ αυτο δεν με πειραζει ιδιαιτερα. Αυτο ομως που παρατηρησα οσο τεσταρα την γραμμη (μονο 2 ωρες δυστυχως γιατι δεν ειχα χρονο) δεν ειχα disconnects, ΑΛΛΑ ειχα τρομερο lag στα παιχνιδια.

Εκει που επαιζα στο WoW συγκεκριμενα με ΟΤΕ 100-150ms εχει φτασει στα 400-600ms σε σημειο unplayable δηλαδη.

Εχει κανεις αλλο τρομερο lag στα games?

----------


## Jazzer

> Απο χτες οι τεχνικοι ριξαν την ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου του της γραμμης μου στα 6,7mbps,για λογους θορυβου υποθετω.
> 
> ΟΚ αυτο δεν με πειραζει ιδιαιτερα. Αυτο ομως που παρατηρησα οσο τεσταρα την γραμμη (μονο 2 ωρες δυστυχως γιατι δεν ειχα χρονο) δεν ειχα disconnects, ΑΛΛΑ ειχα τρομερο lag στα παιχνιδια.
> 
> Εκει που επαιζα στο WoW συγκεκριμενα με ΟΤΕ 100-150ms εχει φτασει στα 400-600ms σε σημειο unplayable δηλαδη.
> 
> Εχει κανεις αλλο τρομερο lag στα games?


Καλημέρα φίλε Άρη. :Smile:  Lag 200-350 ms στο Guildwars (server Αγγλία) καιi 160 + ms στο Warrock (server Γερμανία), για player vs player (pvp) ούτε κατά διάνοια. :Sad:

----------


## baltazar1999

Τετοιο latency χωρις αστεια επιανα και με απλη ISDN. :RTFM:

----------


## vfragos

> Τα προβλήματα όμως των άλλων όμως είναι σχετικά με το χρόνο ενεργοποίησης και θέματα τηλεφωνικού customer support, δεν υπάρχουν ούτε νεκρά τηλέφωνα, ούτε περιορισμένοι προορισμοί που μπορείς να καλέσεις ή να σε καλέσουν, ούτε εξοπλισμός που δεν πάιζει, ούτε bandwidth που τελείωσε απο τον πρώτο μήνα λειτουργίας, ουτε συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις.


 Καλά μήν βάζεις και το χέρι σου στην φωτιά, φίλος μου που ενεργοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα σε τελλάς ζίστο μετά απο 3,5μήνες, τηλέφωνο δεν μπορούσαν να τον πάρουν για μια βδομάδα+, έχει σποραδικές μικρές διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο ακόμα και τώρα ένα μήνα μετά (εκεί που μιλάει κόβεται η γραμμή) Internet για μια εβδομάδα δεν είχε γιατί τους κυνήγαγε να του στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό και το username/pass που του τα είχαν δώσει λάθος και όταν ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός για καμιά εβδομάδα πάλι συνδεόταν στο 1Μbit και όχι στα 4Μbit.
 Για το bandwidth που τελείωσε, έχεις κάποια ενημέρωση που δεν έχουμε εμείς οι υπόλοιποι αν είναι να την μοιραστείς μαζί μας, γιατί εμείς ακόμα υποθέσεις κάνουμε του τι φταίει...
 Πάντως έαν  τιγκάρε ήδη η διασυνδεσή τους με τους πρώτους ενεργοποιημένους (ούτε θέλω ούτε μπορώ να το πιστέψω, κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα) θέλουν πολύ κρ@κξιμο.

----------


## vfragos

Καμιά βελτίωση σε ταχύτητα έχει δεί κανείς σήμερα ; Εγώ που δοκίμασα το πρωί απο ntua πηγαίνε με ~350ΚΒ - 400ΚΒ, πολύ καλύτερα απο τα ~85ΚΒ μέχρι χθές βράδυ. Βέβαια μπορεί να μην ήταν για πολύ και το μεσημέρι που θα γυρίσω απο την δουλεία να βρώ τα ίδια χάλια. :Whistle:

----------


## wolfy

> Καλά μήν βάζεις και το χέρι σου στην φωτιά, φίλος μου που ενεργοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα σε τελλάς ζίστο μετά απο 3,5μήνες, τηλέφωνο δεν μπορούσαν να τον πάρουν για μια βδομάδα+, έχει σποραδικές μικρές διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο ακόμα και τώρα ένα μήνα μετά (εκεί που μιλάει κόβεται η γραμμή) Internet για μια εβδομάδα δεν είχε γιατί τους κυνήγαγε να του στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό και το username/pass που του τα είχαν δώσει λάθος και όταν ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός για καμιά εβδομάδα πάλι συνδεόταν στο 1Μbit και όχι στα 4Μbit.
>  Για το bandwidth που τελείωσε, έχεις κάποια ενημέρωση που δεν έχουμε εμείς οι υπόλοιποι αν είναι να την μοιραστείς μαζί μας, γιατί εμείς ακόμα υποθέσεις κάνουμε του τι φταίει...
> *  Πάντως έαν  τιγκάρε ήδη η διασυνδεσή τους με τους πρώτους ενεργοποιημένους (ούτε θέλω ούτε μπορώ να το πιστέψω, κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα) θέλουν πολύ κρ@κξιμο.*


Κάθε μέρα και χειρότερα. Όσο περισσότεροι συνδέονται με την ΟΝ τόσο χειρότερες οι ταχύτητες. Εδώ πας να ανοίξεις  τρεις τέσσερις σελίδες μαζί και άλλες κολλάνε αλλες κάνουν μια ώρα να ανοίξουν. Για μπούκωμα μοιάζει...

----------


## baltazar1999

> Καμιά βελτίωση σε ταχύτητα έχει δεί κανείς σήμερα ; Εγώ που δοκίμασα το πρωί απο ntua πηγαίνε με ~350ΚΒ - 400ΚΒ, πολύ καλύτερα απο τα ~85ΚΒ μέχρι χθές βράδυ. Βέβαια μπορεί να μην ήταν για πολύ και το μεσημέρι που θα γυρίσω απο την δουλεία να βρώ τα ίδια χάλια.


με ποιο λινκ μπαινεις στο ftp? Θελει και user/pass?

----------


## vassilis3

με Λονδινο και Μοναχο 3500-4500 ΜΒιτς (σήμερα) www.speedtest.net
με forthnet 600Κβιτς http://adsltest.forthnet.gr

to upload ειναι άψογο

----------


## Cacofonix

> καλο αυτο, με το πιρελλι ετσι ; Στο voipbuster κρατησες τισ default ρυθμισεις για τις πορτες ;


Ναι, δεν πείραξα τίποτα. Σήμερα όμως δεν έχω τηλέφωνο.

Από το speedtest.net μέσω Curacao:
Latency:  245 ms
Download: 1109 kb/s
Upload: 219 kb/s

----------


## No-Name

> Ναι, δεν πείραξα τίποτα. Σήμερα όμως δεν έχω τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Από το speedtest.net μέσω Curacao:
> Latency: 245 ms
> Download: 1109 kb/s
> Upload: 219 kb/s


Δεν μπορείς ούτε να καλέσεις ούτε να σε καλέσουν?

----------


## Cacofonix

Τώρα λειτουργεί...Περίεργα πράγματα...
Πριν ήταν νεκρό πάντως...

----------


## Cacofonix

Όταν έκανα την αίτηση τους είχα ρωτήσει αν γίνεται ο αριθμός μου να είναι 211-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ όπου ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ τα 7 τελευταία ψηφία του κινητού μου. Αφού λοιπόν μου δώσανε όποιον αριθμό αυτοί θέλανε τους τηλεφώνησα πριν από λίγο και μου είπαν μετά από συνενόηση με προϋστάμενο ότι αυτό το πράγμα δεν γίνεται και η αριθμοδότηση γίνεται τυχαία.

----------


## No-Name

Σωστά διότι ο κάθε πάροχος έχει δικό του αριθμητικό φάσμα.

----------


## Cacofonix

Το οποιίο ξέρειςποιο είναι; Αν σου πω το κινητό μου δλδ μπορούμε να μάθουμε;

----------


## No-Name

Μπορείς να ξέρεις και εσύ και ο καθένας το αριθμητικό φάσμα κάθε παρόχου μέσω ΕΕΤΤ από εδώ:http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...sasf.php?kod=1

Kαι συγκεκριμένα η ΟΝ έχει το παρακάτω φάσμα :

*
211-700xxxx  
211-705xxxx
211-710xxxx
211-715xxxx  
211-720xxxx  
211-725xxxx  
211-730xxxx 
211-735xxxx  
211-740xxxx 
211-745xxxx*

----------


## Cacofonix

Σε ευχαριστώ.
Τελικά το 211-273 δεν ανήεκει σε κανέναν. Το 211-270 ανήκει στην Altec.

----------


## acci

'Εβαλα και εγώ on δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς λόγω ανωτέρας βίας. Ευτυχώς σε άλλη γραμμή θα δοπκιμάσω κάτι σε vivodi ή tellas. Το iptv δεν μπορώ να πω οτι με ενδιαφέρει. 'Εστω επίσης οτι δεν με ενδιαφέρει 
α) το οτι το router είναι κλειδωμένο (απαράδεκτο)
β) οτι δεν μπορώ να κάνω port forwarding γιατι είναι κάτι που προορίζεται για εταιρική χρήση (απαράδεκτο)
γ) οτι το router καθυστερεί να μπει στη σελίδα με τα settings toy (απαράδεκτο) καθώς και οτι Δ) δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω username password και δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το login name-password καθώς και οι dns servers κλπ (απαράδεκτο). 

Αν λοιπόν τα δεχτούμε όλα αυτά τουλάχιστον θα περίμενα να έχω γρήγορο internet. @@ (και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε). Τα downloads κολλάνε, browsing μπορείς να κάνεις με δυσκολία σε ελληνικά sites και ακόμα πιο δύσκολα σε ξένα sites. Τα speedtests κολάνε . Μόνο στο www.numion.com έβγαλα κάποια άκρη που αφού μου είπε οτι το bandwidth μου είναι γύρω στο 7-8 mbits το surfspeed μου είναι στα 128Κbits (απαράδεκτο).

Αναρωτιέμαι αν πραγματικά αυτή η εταιρεία έχει κάποιο μέλλον στο χώρο ή θα έπρεπε να προειδοποιήσουμε τον κόσμο για αυτή την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά απέναντι στους χρήστες και πελάτες τους. 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά ο ΟΤΕ που βρίζαμε μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό έχει βάλει τελικά τα γυαλιά σε εταιρείες που ξεφυτρώνουν σα μανιτάρια. Έχω μια 2mbits από τον ΟΤΕ και μπορεί να μου έβγαλαν την πίστη μέχρι να τη βάλω αλλά από τότε κατεβάζω με 200+ χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Το επόμενο πράγμα που περιμένω από την ON είναι να ελέγχουν τί πάω να κατεβάσω και να περναει από έγκριση (έλεος δηλαδή).

Ευχαριστώ για το χώρο που μου δώσατε να μοιραστώ αυτή την τόσο όμορφη εμπειρία!
Μα το θεό ελπίζω αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση να βάλουν λουκέτο (κάτι μου λέει οτι όσοι έβαλαν ON με το που λήξει ο πρώτος χρόνος σύμβασης θα διακόψουν...) 

my 2 cents...

----------


## No-Name

Υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά θέματα που συζτηάμε για αυτά όλα.....Με όλο το θάρος δεν σου έφταναν εκείνα??

Ανοιγουμε καινούρια για την ΟΝ χωρίς λόγο! :Wink:

----------


## acci

Φίλε μου διαβάζω τα posts. Και βλέπω την αγανάκτηση. Επίσης λόγος υπάρχει. Άλλος ένας με προσωπική εμπειρία της on να πει την άποψή του δε βλάπτει καθώς από ότι έχω δει οι περισσότεροι που κάνουν post den έχουν ON απλά το ψάχνουν.

----------


## tkonto

> Όταν έκανα την αίτηση τους είχα ρωτήσει αν γίνεται ο αριθμός μου να είναι 211-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ όπου ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ τα 7 τελευταία ψηφία του κινητού μου. Αφού λοιπόν μου δώσανε όποιον αριθμό αυτοί θέλανε τους τηλεφώνησα πριν από λίγο και μου είπαν μετά από συνενόηση με προϋστάμενο ότι αυτό το πράγμα δεν γίνεται και η αριθμοδότηση γίνεται τυχαία.


Σωστά διότι αυτό που ζητάς είναι value added service παγκοσμίως και αφού η ΟΝ (ή ο κάθε πάροχος) δεν το χρεώνει, τότε δεν το παρέχει και ως προϊόν.

Άλλο value added service είναι οι λεγόμενοι χρυσοί αριθμοί πχ: 1111111, 2222222 κλπ ή 123456 κλπ των οποίων βέβαια οι χρεώσεις είναι πολύ μεγαλήτερες από το προηγούμενο (το ότι αριθμό θέλεις).

Γενικά το range των αριθμών είναι περιουσία του παρόχου. Ουσιαστικά στην τηλεφωνία αυτό που πουλάνε στους πελάτες δεν είναι η σύνδεση ή τα καλώδια αλλά ο αριθμός ( ο οποίος όμως για να χρησιμοποιηθέι πρέπει να υπάρχει η υποδομή)

Και είναι περιουσία διότι το range το αγοράζει από την ΕΕΤΤ (την κάθε αντίστοιχη ΕΕΤΤ) αφού το range είναι περιουσία του κράτους αρχικά. Για αυτό και θέλεις και άδεια και πουλάς το range. Τα αγοράζεις και τα δύο.

----------


## xaros

Λοιπόν, χαιρετώ και γω τους υπόλοιπους ημιενεργοποιημένους και ενεργοποιημένους - beta testers. Εμένα συγχρόνισε χτες το ADSL, αλλά δεν είμαι ακόμα επίσημα ενεργοποιημένος. 
-Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί (καλεί και δέχεται) τουλάχιστον από και προς ΟΤΕ και Vodafone που έχω δοκιμάσει  :One thumb up:  . 
-Το internet παίζει  μεταξύ 970-4700/490-600 (το Linksys συγχρονίζει στα 19000-19700/1010-1040 με τα γνωστά αρκετά μεγάλα ping και κατα καιρούς disconnect. 
-Η tv στο Pirelli παίζει κανονικά με αρκετό lag στα μενού, τετραγωνισμούς και διακοπές ήχου - που είναι λογικά με την προαναφερόμενη ταχύτητα... Οι ταινίες που έχουν διαθέσιμες για ενοικίαση δεν είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 1000 (καμία 500αριά μάλλον) και οι πιο καινούργιες είναι του 2004. Το ONREC έχει το γνωστό πρόβλημα με εκπομπές που μέρος τους βρίσκεται στην επόμενη εγγραφή ενώ μερικές έχουν λάθος τίτλο. Α, η ώρα που παίρνει το Sagem είναι λάθος (μπήκαμε στη θερινή αλλά μάλλον στην on ακόμα δεν το καταλάβανε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).
Στο linksys δουλεύουν μόνο τα ΟNREC και ONCINEMA με το ήδη γνωστό port forward των 20000-20001 UDP στο 192.168.1.5 .

Αυτά προς το παρόν και έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα  :Twisted Evil:   ...

----------


## greekzero

άλιμος εδώ αίτηση νέας γραμμής 5 μαρτίου ενεργοποιημένος.εντυπώσεις: συγχρονισμένος περίπου στα 14000 down 1500- up.....ταχύτητες η καλύτερη που είδα ήταν 600+ από rapidshare με μεγάλη αστάθεια τηλεφωνία δουλεύει με περνούν περνώ κανονικά.τηλεόραση δεν ξέρω δεν με ενδιαφέρει.και μερικά disconnections κατά τι διάρκεια τις ημέρας.αυτά με τον pirelli τo router αλλα σε λιγάκι όταν βρω ώρα πετάω επάνω τον linksys.

----------


## apostolisp

> Τώρα λειτουργεί...Περίεργα πράγματα...
> Πριν ήταν νεκρό πάντως...


 Ρε φίλε σουβλακι, μην παίζεις με τον πόνο μου!!!
Απο 28/03/2007 δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και ακόμα περιμένω να μου το συνδέσουν με φορητότητα απο (Π)ΟΤΕ!!!!

----------


## nikosrr

Τελικά σύνδεσα και εγώ το ρουτεράκι μου 3Com και παίζουν τα πάντα απο εφαρμογές, ο αποκωδικοποιητής δε με ενδιαφέρει και δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.Username:on Password:on
Encapsulation έβαλα LLC.
http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/1864/on3comia3.jpg

----------


## Cacofonix

Πήρα σήμερα ένα Linksys από Στουρνάρη, το WAG200G. Αν σας πω ότι βαριέμαι να το συνδέσω τώρα θα είμαι πολύ μ......ς;

----------


## tkonto

> Πήρα σήμερα ένα Linksys από Στουρνάρη, το WAG200G. Αν σας πω ότι βαριέμαι να το συνδέσω τώρα θα είμαι πολύ μ......ς;


όχι απαραίτητα αλλά μην κάνεις δημόσια αυτοκριτική...  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

> Πήρα σήμερα ένα Linksys από Στουρνάρη, το WAG200G. Αν σας πω ότι βαριέμαι να το συνδέσω τώρα θα είμαι πολύ μ......ς;


 
Βάλτο πάνω να μας πείς εντυπώσεις.... :Wink:

----------


## manosfragma

χαλια μαυρα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα ενεργοποιησης εχω ιντερνετ με download 264kb/s me upload 184 κb/s , tv δεν εχω λογω μικρης ταχυτητας ιντερνετ . και μενω ενα δρομο κατω απο τα κεντρικα του οτε στο ιλιον που καταληγουν ολες οι γραμμες του ιλιου.

----------


## greekzero

έβαλα επάνω τo WAG200G-EU μια χαρούλα δουλεύει με την on απλά οι ταχύτητες τους είναι χαλια.και με συγχρονίζει πολύ παρακάτω από ότι τo pirelli
DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	ADSL2
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	9741 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	1057 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	5 db
Upstream Margin: 	5 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	33 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	11 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	0
Upstream Transmit Power: 	0
	Cisco Logo

PVC Connection 	 

Encapsulation:	RFC 2516 PPPoE
Multiplexing: 	LLC
Qos: 	UBR
Pcr Rate: 	0
Scr Rate: 	0
Autodetect: 	Enable
VPI: 	8
VCI: 	35
Enable: 	Yes
PVC Status: 	Up

----------


## vfragos

> έβαλα επάνω τo WAG200G-EU μια χαρούλα δουλεύει με την on απλά οι ταχύτητες τους είναι χαλια.και με συγχρονίζει πολύ παρακάτω από ότι τo pirelli
> DSL Status:     Connected
> DSL Modulation Mode:     ADSL2
> DSL Path Mode:     Interleaved
> Downstream Rate:     9741 kbps
> Upstream Rate:     1057 kbps
> Downstream Margin:     5 db
> Upstream Margin:     5 db
> Downstream Line Attenuation:     33 db
> ...


Απο disconnects πως εισαι ;

----------


## greekzero

ανά 4 ώρες εάν δεν κάνω λάθος με πετάει.αλλα τι να λέμε τώρα η ταχύτητα τους είναι χαλια.exo απόγοητευτεί παρα πολύ γιατί δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι από αυτούς για τις ταχύτητες ότι θα τις φτιάξουν η ότι άλλο.

----------


## harris

> χαλια μαυρα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα ενεργοποιησης εχω ιντερνετ με download 264kb/s me upload 184 κb/s , tv δεν εχω λογω μικρης ταχυτητας ιντερνετ . και μενω ενα δρομο κατω απο τα κεντρικα του οτε στο ιλιον που καταληγουν ολες οι γραμμες του ιλιου.


Δε μας δίνεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου να δούμε τι γίνεται;  :Wink:

----------


## dream_GR

> DSL Modulation Mode:     ADSL2


γιατί δεν βάζεις adsl2+???

το έχεις στο multilink?

----------


## No-Name

dream_gr το linksys σου πάιζει κανονικά με adsl2+?εννοώ όταν το επιλέγεις χειροκίνητα
Σε τι ταχύτητες κλειδώνει?

----------


## vfragos

Εμενα παντως ειναι αυτα και παρατηρω καποια disconnects αλλα οχι errors. Νομιιζω οτι φταιει το noise margin που ειναι 5 για το upstream. Ακουω γνωμες
Το ρουτερ κλειδωνει 15227/1148 το up δεν ειναι σταθερο παιζει λιγο.

noise margin upstream: 5 db
output power downstream: 21 db 
attenuation upstream: 15 db

noise margin downstream: 10 db
output power upstream: 12 db 
attenuation downstream: 23 db

----------


## greekzero

> γιατί δεν βάζεις adsl2+???
> 
> το έχεις στο multilink?


τω έβαλα adsl2+ τι εννοείς multilink? και με την καμια δε με βάζει στο msn messenger.

----------


## No-Name

Κλειδώνεις πάνω από 10?

Χάλια ο θόρυβος....

Το attenuation πρώτο

----------


## greekzero

DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	13046 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	1064 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	3 db
Upstream Margin: 	5 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	34 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	11 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	0
Upstream Transmit Power: 	0
	Cisco Logo

PVC Connection 	 

Encapsulation:	RFC 2516 PPPoE
Multiplexing: 	LLC
Qos: 	UBR
Pcr Rate: 	0
Scr Rate: 	0
Autodetect: 	Enable
VPI: 	8
VCI: 	35
Enable: 	Yes
PVC Status: 	Up

----------


## No-Name

Γι ατο msn φταιει το ρούτερ πέρνα από το κατάλληλο thread και κάνε μια αναβάθμιση.έχει ξαναναφερθει.

Με adsl2+ τι χαρακτηριστικά έχεις?

----------


## greekzero

φιλε noname λίγο από όλα από συνδέσεις κατά καιρούς και χαμηλές ταχύτητες.απογοήτευση στο μεγαλείο tis.na επιλέξω connect on demand και κάποια τιμή εκεί η να τo αφήσω keep alive redial period 30 seconds?πιο firmware είπες ότι είναι καλο? thanks

----------


## No-Name

Κατέβασε αυτό http://www-uk.linksys.com/servlet/Sa...=5496258422B02 είναι το πιο τελευταίο firmware.

Άστο keepalive ανά 30,προσωπικά το έχω στα 20 αν και δεν κάνει καμια διαφορά  :Razz:

----------


## slipknot

Αυτό με το router να μπορεί ο καθένας να μπει με οποιοδήποτε κωδικό συνεχίζει να ισχύει;Να ανοίγω το wifi στο pda όπου βλέπω πινακίδες της ON;

----------


## No-Name

Δεν νομίζω να μείνουν πολύ με το πιρέλι πάνω

----------


## greekzero

έγινε και τo upgrade σε  1.01.03 αλλα msn τίποτα ακόμα

----------


## No-Name

Άνοιξε χειροκίνητα τις 6901 και 6891-6900

----------


## Cacofonix

Άψογα...197 download και 56 upload....

----------


## greekzero

έδωσα την εντολή στο run με win vista  netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled    και όλα ok τώρα.άντε να δούμε gis ποσο μέχρι να με κάνει disconnect.πρέπει να έχει βγει και πιο νέο firmware μου φαίνεται?

----------


## xaros

> Άψογα...197 download και 56 upload....


 :Laughing:  Ναι, αυτή την ώρα και τα δικά μου κάπου εκεί κυμαίνονται - εντάξει είναι περίπου διπλάσια...

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Το site είναι down πάντως

----------


## lewton

> P.S. Έως ώτου αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και για να μη ζω σε μια ψευδαίσθηση, αλλάζω avatar και παρουσιάζω να νέα μου στοιχεία σύνδεσης...


Δεν αλλάζεις και το DSLAM σε Οn Telecoms από ΟΤΕ για να υπάρχει και κάτι που στέκει;  :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Το site εξακολουθεί να είναι down.Μάλλον πέφτει ενημέρωση.

----------


## Avesael

123456

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό όταν πας να κάνεις logon στον MyOn μετά από σχετική καθυστέρηση στην έναρξη της σελίδας. Πάντως, δείχνουν βελτίωση όλα όσο περνά ο καιρός....

----------


## Panosfg

Ενεργοποιηθηκα Σε 19 ημερες ημερολογιακες.Δεν χρησιμοποιω torrents/Εχω λογαριασμο σε rapidshare και usenetserver.Κατεβαζει και στα δυο σφαιρα  1.100-1.200 kbps. Στο  ΧβοΧ live το NAT ειναι moderate αλλα μεχρι στιγμης συνδεομαι αψογα με ολους οσους εχω δοκιμασει.
Το τηλεφωνο τελειο χωρις καθολου παρασιτα, αλλα απο τηλεοραση μεχρι στιγμης τιποτα.

----------


## greekzero

πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα σήμερα. κατεβάζω για αρκετή ώρα από rapidshare 1100  1200

----------


## vfragos

> Ενεργοποιηθηκα Σε 19 ημερες ημερολογιακες.Δεν χρησιμοποιω torrents/Εχω λογαριασμο σε rapidshare και usenetserver.Κατεβαζει και στα δυο σφαιρα 1.100-1.200 kbps. Στο ΧβοΧ live το NAT ειναι moderate αλλα μεχρι στιγμης συνδεομαι αψογα με ολους οσους εχω δοκιμασει.
> Το τηλεφωνο τελειο χωρις καθολου παρασιτα, αλλα απο τηλεοραση μεχρι στιγμης τιποτα.


Εσύ τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα απο ταχύτητες όπως πολλοί από εμάς ; Πότε ενεργοποιήθηκες, περιοχή ; Στο live όλα καλά απο lag ; Gamertag: Flyawaygr κάνε με add αν θέλεις να τα πούμε και live. :One thumb up:

----------


## grallye

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ  ΟΙ  ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ISDN 128
ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΑΠΟ 20 kbps ΕΩΣ 60 kbps ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΕΚΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ .ΟΕΟ!!! ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΟΕΟ!!!.ΜΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ  ΑΝΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΟΙ!!!.

----------


## baltazar1999

Εγω απο χτες που αλλαξανε κατι στις ρυθμισεις της γραμμης ειχα 1-2 discs αλλα το lag συνεχιζει να υπαρχει και να εκνευριζει.

----------


## jsalichos

Μέχρι χθές βράδυ:
ADSL κλείδωμα σε 6800kbps dl και 1024kbps ul
Max 450kbps download και 1000kbps upload (Rome)
Yes ip-tv, No VoD
Σήμερα το πρωί: 
ADSL κλείδωμα σε 7900kbps dl και 1000kbps ul
4500kbps download και 760kbps upload (Rome)
Yes ip-tv, Yes VoD

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι (12:00): 
ADSL κλείδωμα σε 7900kbps dl και 1000kbps ul
*6700*kbps download και 760kbps upload (Rome)
Yes ip-tv, Yes VoD

Συνεχίζω να 
ΕΧΩ DISCONNECTS ΑΝΑ 3ΛΕΠΤΟ...

Τηλέφωνο δεν έχω φυσιολογικά αφού "παίζει" φορητότητα (πρέπει πρώτα να με κόψει η TELLAS)

----------


## No-Name

Για ενημερώστε και άλλοι σήμερα πετάει όντως??? :One thumb up:

----------


## greekzero

από speeds ναι. μάλλον βάλανε τo gigabit σε λειτουργία σήμερα για να καλυφτεί η ζημια που έγινε με τι διασύνδεση τις φρανκφούρτης. αλλα ένα disconnect τo έφαγα πριν από λίγο.

----------


## baltazar1999

Απο lags πως παμε ρε παιδια?

Καμια βελτιωση?

----------


## Herretic

> Για ενημερώστε και άλλοι σήμερα πετάει όντως???


Εγώ Περιστέρι συνεχίζω να έχω πολύ καλές ταχύτητες. Κατεβάζει 1-1.1ΜΒ/s σταθερά με μέτρια pings όμως.

----------


## grphoto

Greekzero, για ποιο  gigabit μιλας και (διασύνδεση τις φρανκφούρτης). Εχω χασει καποιο επεισοδιο?

----------


## Herretic

Για του λόγου το αληθές

----------


## savvaskal

> Εγώ Περιστέρι συνεχίζω να έχω πολύ καλές ταχύτητες. Κατεβάζει 1-1.1ΜΒ/s σταθερά με μέτρια pings όμως.



και χτες ειχες τι ιδιες ταχυτητες?  και εγω περιστερι αλλα μονο 128kbs bandwith χαλια νεκρο τελειως.

----------


## Avesael

Επειδή είμαι στη δουλειά, πως πάνε οι ταχύτητες σήμερα; Αληθεύει αυτό περί Φρανκφούρτης και ενεργοποίησης του Gigabit ;

----------


## jsalichos

Κλάφ'τα Χαράλαμπε!

Οι ταχύτητές μου πέσανε σε 600kpbs dl kai 500 kpbs ul.
 :Sorry:

----------


## vassilis3

και απο εδώ αρχισαν να πέφτουν ξύπνησε ο κόσμος και άρχισε και τραβαει
εγω δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω απο 4500 τώρα δεν βλέπω πάνω απο 800

----------


## vfragos

Δεν κράτησε και πολύ η χαρά δηλαδή.... :Sad:   :Thumb down:

----------


## baltazar1999

Καλα παμε...

Ισως αυτοι που ειναι υπευθυνοι για την γραμμη απο την Φρανφουρτη πηγανε για λουκανικα και μπυρες!!

----------


## greekzero

:Worthy:

----------


## Avesael

> Καλα παμε...
> 
> Ισως αυτοι που ειναι υπευθυνοι για την γραμμη απο την Φρανφουρτη πηγανε για λουκανικα και μπυρες!!


 :Drunk:

----------


## vfragos

> Καλα παμε...
> 
> Ισως αυτοι που ειναι υπευθυνοι για την γραμμη απο την Φρανφουρτη πηγανε για λουκανικα και μπυρες!!


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Τώρα θα μου πείς για γέλια είμαστε ή για κλάμματα, τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Avvocato

Παιδια ολοι εχουμε αναλωθει στο να ψαχνουμε πως δουλευει το ιντερνετ και σε τι ταχυτητες και αν ειναι κλειδωμενο τορουτερ κτλπ.

Για την τηλεφω νια ομως δεν εχω δει κανενα σχολιο και συγκεκριμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι:
1. Τι ποιοτητα εχει?
2. Διαβασα οτι σε μερικους κοβοτανε τελειως, τι εγινε τελικα και τι εφταιγε ?
3. Οι χρεωσεις ειναι αυτες που λενε και αν ναι, για οσους δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθει επισημα τι γινεται, εχουν εκτος απο τζαμπα ιντερνετ και τζαμπα τηλεφωνο ?
4. Μπορουν να τηλεφωνουν εξωτερικο? Πως ακουγονται και πως ακουν ?
5. τα εντος Ελλαδος τηλεφωνηματα παιζουν σωστα ?
6. μπορουν να τους καλεσουν απο ολους τους παροχους και αντιστροφως να καλεσουν πισω σταθερα και κινητα ?
7. Νουμερα εκτακτης αναγκης περνει (100-166 κτλπ)?

----------


## Herretic

> και χτες ειχες τι ιδιες ταχυτητες?  και εγω περιστερι αλλα μονο 128kbs bandwith χαλια νεκρο τελειως.


Ναι και εχτές πάνω κάτω τα ίδια. Από την Πέμπτη που έβαλα το pirelli έτσι κατεβάζει (συγχρονίζει στα 17-18ΜBit σταθερά)
Αλλά βελτιώνεται σταθερά το θέμα με τα disconnect. Σήμερα δεν είχα ούτε ένα  :One thumb up:

----------


## vassilis3

> Παιδια ολοι εχουμε αναλωθει στο να ψαχνουμε πως δουλευει το ιντερνετ και σε τι ταχυτητες και αν ειναι κλειδωμενο τορουτερ κτλπ.
> 
> Για την τηλεφω νια ομως δεν εχω δει κανενα σχολιο και συγκεκριμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι:
> 1. Τι ποιοτητα εχει?
> 2. Διαβασα οτι σε μερικους κοβοτανε τελειως, τι εγινε τελικα και τι εφταιγε ?
> 3. Οι χρεωσεις ειναι αυτες που λενε και αν ναι, για οσους δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθει επισημα τι γινεται, εχουν εκτος απο τζαμπα ιντερνετ και τζαμπα τηλεφωνο ?
> 4. Μπορουν να τηλεφωνουν εξωτερικο? Πως ακουγονται και πως ακουν ?
> 5. τα εντος Ελλαδος τηλεφωνηματα παιζουν σωστα ?
> 6. μπορουν να τους καλεσουν απο ολους τους παροχους και αντιστροφως να καλεσουν πισω σταθερα και κινητα ?
> 7. Νουμερα εκτακτης αναγκης περνει (100-166 κτλπ)?


1. καλή αλλά μερικές φορες υπερδιαμορφώνη με αποτελεσμα να ακούς την επιστροφή σου
2. δεν κανει διακοπες, απλά σε εμενα επεσε η γραμμη για 18 ώρεςκαι ξαναήρθε 
3. δεν μου εχει ερθει λογαριασμος , β) λογικά ναι
4. δεν ξερω
5. κοιτα την 1,
6. οχι, η θεια μου απο την κιμωλο ακόμα νομιζει οτι αλλαξα τηλεφωνο
7. δεν ξερω θα το κοιταξω οταν παω σπιτι

σημειώνω οτι για να παρεισ τηλέφωνο πρεπει να περιμενεις μερικά δευτερολεπτα πριν πάρεις, αλλιως βγαινει λαθος...!!!!!

----------


## baltazar1999

Που βρισκεται ο κομβος στο Περιστερι?

Εγς που μενω Λοφο Αξιωματικων συγχρονιζουν(πριν πειραξουν τις τιμες) το πολυ 10

----------


## Herretic

Το ΑΚ είναι στον Αγ. Αντώνη. Εγώ 3-4 τετράγωνα από θηβών.
Η γραμμη με το linksys εβγαζε αυτά
Downstream Margin: 31 db
Upstream Margin: 27 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 29 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 9 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 0
Upstream Transmit Power: 0

Και άλλος φίλος μου μερικά τετράγωνα πιό μακριά συγχρονίζει σταθερά 17mbit.

----------


## baltazar1999

Τι να το κανεις ομως εστω και αν συγχρονιζεις και στα 1000mb αν δεν πιανεις τιποτα?

Αντε να σταθεροποιηθουν οι γραμμες να πεσει και το lag γιατι απυβδισαμε!  :Thumb down:

----------


## Herretic

Υπόψην αυτά είναι τα παλία νούμερα με το linksys200g isdn, τα έβαλα σαν ενδεικτικά της απόστασης από το ΑΚ. Με ενεργοποίησαν με in-active σε νεο βρόχο (τώρα περιμένω την φορητότητα ακόμα από ΟΤΕ) και δεν ξέρω τα νούμερα αυτού.

----------


## jsalichos

Disconnection report:
Διάστημα:  1:45:54 - 5:18:37

Ώρα          Διάρκεια
1:45:54 μμ	00:00
1:51:51 μμ	05:57
1:53:28 μμ	01:37
2:01:44 μμ	08:16
2:03:49 μμ	02:05
2:04:49 μμ	01:00
2:06:26 μμ	01:37
2:08:03 μμ	01:37
2:09:51 μμ	01:48
2:14:32 μμ	04:41
2:18:52 μμ	04:20
2:21:01 μμ	02:09
2:22:38 μμ	01:37
2:29:08 μμ	06:30
2:32:56 μμ	03:48
2:48:04 μμ	15:08
2:49:41 μμ	01:37
3:14:35 μμ	24:54
3:15:40 μμ	01:05
3:35:46 μμ	20:06
4:29:30 μμ	53:44
4:54:33 μμ	25:03
4:57:39 μμ	03:06
5:07:13 μμ	09:34
5:13:16 μμ	06:03
5:17:04 μμ	03:48
5:18:37 μμ	01:33

GTP ON

----------


## apostolisp

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1167 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps.
WAN IP:  91.*****
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.**********
Primary DNS:  91.*******
Secondary DNS:  91.*********
Αυτό είναι το σημερινό interface του cinturato μου.
κολημμένο στα 15 mb.
Aπο Ίντερνετ πάμε καλά, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω τηλέφωνο.
Τηλεόραση δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.
 :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## sid

Speedtest Amsterdam

39kbps  down / 41kbps up

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Μήπως εκεί στη Frankfurt ήπιαν πολλή μπύρα και τους πήρε ο ύπνος...;  :ROFL:   Πολύ αργό ρε παιδιά το Internet σε σημείο βαρεμάρας. Ευτυχώς αύριο φεύγω στην εξοχή και θα ξελαμπικάρω λίγο. Ελπίζω την Τρίτη που θα γυρίσω να έχει στρώσει κάπως η ταχύτητα  :Thinking:

----------


## ioannis32

Νεώτερα σχετικά με το πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο, σε ότι αφορά τη δική μου εμπειρία, στο ακόλουθο νήμα...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=87652&page=3

----------


## aZiMuTh

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και, πιο συγκεκριμένα, καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες τους ΣΧΕΔΟΝ, τους υπο-ενεργοποιημένους και τους (προς το παρΟΝ :Wink:  συγκρατημένα απογοητευμένους μα καλοπροαίρετα αισιόδοξους πελάτες της ΟΝ.   :Wink: 

Περίμενα μερικές μέρες παρακολουθώντας τις εμπειρίες των υπολοίπων πριν καταθέσω κι εγώ το δικό μου saga, μπας και το τοπίο καθαρίσει λιγάκι. Το τοπίο όμως παραμένει ομιχλώδες, άρα μάλλον χρήσιμο θα'ναι να προσθέσω κι εγώ τον δικό μου γολγοθά μέχρι στιγμής.



Όσοι βαριέστε να διαβάζετε το κατεβατό, πηγαίνεται κατεθείαν στο τελευταίο μέρος που γράφω για τα disconnnects και τις ISDN ταχύτητες.



Το Ιστορικό: 

*Μέσα Γενάρη 2007:*  2 βδομάδες πριν υπογράψω συμβόλαιο για το καινούριο μου διαμέρισμα (όπου θα μετακόμιζα μέσα με τέλη Φλεβάρη) στην περιοχή Παπάγου, αποφασίζω να το παίξω προνοητικός και να ξεκινήσω αίτηση για καινούρια γραμμή + DSL. 


*Τέλη Γενάρη 2007:* Απόπειρα τηλεφωνικής συνεννόησης με Forthnet σχετικά με το πακέτο 2play και κατά πόσο παρέχεται Full LLU. Ουδεμία τύχη μετά από 2 μέρες συνεχών τηλεφωνημάτων. "Θα'χουν πέσει όλοι και θα κάνουν αιτήσεις για το 2play", σκέφτομαι.

Επαφή με υπάλληλο Πλαισίου (υποκατάστημα στον Φάρο Ψυχικού) η οποία με διαβεβαιώνει οτι "φυσικά και μπορώ να βάλω 2play χωρίς να έχω ήδη γραμμή απ'τον ΟΤΕ, μόνο που χρειάζεται πρώτα να κάνω αίτηση για καινούρια PSTN γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ"  :Razz: ,

Όταν έβαλα τα γέλια, μου είπε οτι "δεν είναι τίποτα"  (ένα τσίμπημα μόνο) και οτι "όλη η διαδικασία διαρκεί 2 ημέρες και μετά η Forthnet θα αναλάβει." Μάλιστα, η υπάλληλος πήρε επιτόπου την Forthnet απ'το κατάστημα για να επιβεβαιώσει οτι η υποσχόμενη ταχύτητα 4Mbps υποστηρίζεται απ'την περιοχή. Φυσικά _εκείνη_ κατάφερε να πιάσει κάποιον της Forthnet με την πρώτη, εκεί που εγώ προσπαθούσα μάταια για 2 μέρες.   :Smile:   "3 βδομάδες αργότερα" μου ανακοινώνει με περηφάνια, θα είχα DSL με ταχύτητες "έως 4Mbps". 

Την επόμενη μέρα, κάποιος βαριεστημένος υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ καταχωρεί τηλεφωνικά τα στοιχεία μου για αίτηση απλής PSTN γραμμής. Μου λέει να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο "_σε μία βδομάδα_" για να "κλείσω ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς για την παράλλη βδομάδα".  Φέξε μου και γλίστρησα. 

Στο μεταξύ διαβάζω τα περί αναμονής 2μηνου μέχρι τον 1ο λογ/σμο ΟΤΕ για να μπορώ να ακυρώσω, διαβάζω στο forum και για την δυσκολία επικοινωνίας (τηλέφωνο, email, σήματα καπνού,...) με την forthnet, διασκεδάζω κιόλας περιμένοντας επί 2 βδομάδες τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ να έρθει για δεδηλωμένη βλάβη στο τηλέφωνο της δουλειάς...  Ε, δεν ήθελα και πολύ. Τηλεφωνώ και ακυρώνω την αίτηση για καινούρια γραμμή ΟΤΕ. 

  Παίρνω την ΟΝ, με καχυποψία αρχικά, να ρωτήσω αν τουλάχιστον εκείνοι _όντως_ αριθμοδοτούν. Η υπάλληλος της ΟΝ εξυπηρετικότατη και κεφάτη. Ρωτάω αν ισχύουν οι ισχυρισμοί τους για 10Mbps "σε 20 εργάσιμες" καθώς η δουλειά μου στηρίζεται εν πολλοίς σε DSL σύνδεση. Σιγά μην μου έλεγε πως *δεν* ισχύουν.

Από εκεί και πέρα, the story, officially, begins: 

The ONgoing saga:

*8/2/2007:* Δήλωση Στοιχείων & Κράτηση (Reservation) προς ΟΝ _(για να 'κατοχυρώσω' την προσφορά του Φλεβάρη_) 
*14/2/2007:* Επικοινωνία με την ΟΝ για να τους πω οτι η Δ.Ο.Υ. μου με καθυστερεί σχετικά με την έκδοση εκκαθαριστικού και ερώτηση αν υπάρχει εναλλακτικός τρόπος κατάθεσης 'Αποδεικτικού ΑΦΜ'. Μου απαντάνε αμέσως πως μπορώ να στείλω το Δίπλωμα Οδήγησης. Εγώ μένω ικανοποιημένος που τουλάχιστον μου βρήκανε εναλλακτική.
*18/2/2007:* Κλήση από υπάλληλο της ΟΝ, για να ρωτήσει αν όλα είναι ΟΚ, μιας και είχα ανοίξει παραγγελία στις 8/2 αλλά δεν είχα ακόμα στείλει την αίτησή μου(!). 
*24/2/2007:* Κι άλλη κλήση από υπάλληλο της ΟΝ, Σάββατο βράδυ, για "ηχητική υπογραφή" με σκοπό την "επίσπευση της αίτησής μου και την αποφυγή προβλημάτων με τον ΟΤΕ". "Βρε για δες", λέω, "οι τύποι τουλάχιστον με παίρνουν και δεν τους κυνηγάω εγώ". Και οι τηλεφωνητές τους έχουν και βάρδιες Σάββατο βράδυ. "Γίναμε Ευρώπη ρεεεεε!" βιάζομαι να σκεφτώ.  :Embarassed: 
*26/2/2007:* Αποστολή Αίτησης "All-In-One". 
*30/2/2007:* Τηλεφώνημά μου για επιβεβαίωση οτι έλαβαν την αίτηση. Την έλαβαν, μου λένε, αλλά "μπορεί να πάρει μέχρι και μια βδομάδα παραπάνω να σας έρθει ο εξοπλισμός, λόγων του μεγάλου αριθμού αιτήσεων που επεξεργαζόμαστε". Για δες, σκέφτομαι, είναι ειλικρινείς οι άνθρωποι.
*19/3/2007*:  Κλήση από υπάλληλο της ΟΝ για ραντεβού με το κούριερ στις 21/3/2007. 15 εργάσιμες μετά την αίτηση. Not bad!!!
*20/3/2007*:  Δεύτερο Τηλεφώνημα από (άλλη υπάλληλο της) ΟΝ για να με ρωτήσει αν έχω κλείσει ακόμα ραντεβού για την αποστολή εξοπλισμού. Την ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και της επαναλαμβάνω αυτά που συμφώνησα με την συνάδελφό της την προηγούμενη μέρα. Αρπάζω την ευκαιρία και ζητάω να αποσαφηνίσουν ορισμένα πράγματα. Θα μου σταλεί εξοπλισμός και τεχνικός μαζί; Θα ενεργοποιηθώ μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό; Οχι; Τότε γιατί δεν το βαφτίζουν 'κόστος εξοπλισμού', κλπ.  2 υπάλληλοι μου λένε οτι "μπορεί να μην χρειαστεί καν να έρθει τεχνικός". Οταν τους ρωτάω αν το ζεύγος καλωδίων θα συνδεθεί στο κουτί με μαγικό τρόπο από μόνο του, ο υπάλληλος με χαρά μου ανακοινώνει πως "όλα θα γίνουν από την ΟΝ". "Μάλιστα. Κατάλαβα. Και εσείς είπαμε είστε στο τεχνικό τμήμα, έτσι;" Σ’εκείνη την φάση άρχιζε το πράγμα να μυρίζει επικίνδυνα προεκλογικές δηλώσεις. 
*20/3/2007:*  Τρίτο τηλεφώνημα από ΑΛΛΟΝ υπάλληλο της ΟΝ, για να με ρωτήσει αν έχω κλείσει (ναι, καλά μαντέψατε) ραντεβού για τον εξοπλισμό. Του λεω οτι δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να χαρώ που με έχουν ταράξει στα τηλέφωνα ή να ανησυχήσω που δεν ξέρουν τί τους γίνεται.  Μου υπενθυμίζει οτι "πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είμαι παρών τις ώρες που έχουμε πει γιατί αν περάσει το κούριερ και δεν βρει κανέναν εκείνοι θα αναγκαστούν (οι καημένοι) να χρεώσουν διπλά για την αποστολή. Ooookaaaay. Σαφές.
*21/3/2007:* Ημέρα υποτιθέμενης παράδοσης του εξοπλισμού. 9:00 – 12:00 ήμουν στημένος και περίμενα. Στις 13:15 τηλεφωνώ στην ΟΝ για να μάθω τί έπαθε το κούριερ και ζητάω να με πάρουν πίσω να μου πουν πού είναι, αν είναι στον δρόμο, αν έχει ξεκινήσει, αν πρέπει να σηκωθώ να φύγω ή αν μετά θα με πάρουν να μου πουν οτι το κούριερ πέρασε στις 8 το βράδυ, δεν με βρήκε και κατά συνέπεια θα πρέπει να πληρώσω την παράδοση εξοπλισμού που δεν έγινε εξαιτίας μου. Μου λένε πως θα με πάρει κάποιος πίσω μέσα σε μισή ώρα. Μισή ώρα αργότερα τους ξαναπαίρνω. Μου λένε πως "για λόγους που η InterAttica δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει, το κούριερ δεν θα έρθει". Ζητάω το assignment number για να πάρω εγώ το κούριερ απ’ευθείας. Μου λένε "δεν μπορώ να σας δώσω τηλέφωνο του κούριερ. Θα σας πάρει κάποιος απ’την InterAttica οπωσδήποτε μέχρι το βράδυ να σας πει τί έγινε και να σας κλείσει άλλο ραντεβού."  Φυσικά δεν παίρνει κανείς.

*22/3/2007:*  Παίρνω την ΟΝ και τους λέω οτι δεν με έχει πάρει ακόμα κανείς για να μου πει τί σκατά έγινε με το κούριερ, τον έπιασε πονόκοιλος; Έφαγε βροχή στο δρόμο και γύρισε πίσω; Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει ας κλείσω 2ο ραντεβού με το κούριερ. Μου λένε πως δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό, και πως πρέπει να με πάρουν απ’την InterAttica. Τους λέω οτι δε με νοιάζει τί κάνει ή δεν κάνει η εταιρεία κούριερ που _εκείνοι_ έχουν επιλέξει, ας πάρουν εκείνοι την InterAttica να κανονίσουν και μετά να με πάρουν για δεύτερο ραντεβού. "Εχετε δίκιο αλλά δεν γίνεται".  Τους ρίχνω το πρώτο χέσιμο, μπαίνω στο www.interratica.gr, παίρνω το τηλέφωνό τους και τους λέω "είμαι ενας πελάτης της ΟΝ με φριχτά παράπονα απ’την εταιρεία σας". Η τηλεφωνήτρια τσιμπάει και με ρωτάει γιατί. Της εξηγώ. Της δίνω τα στοιχεία μου. Μου λέει οτι το excelάκι που της έχει στείλει η ΟΝ έχει πράγματι το όνομά μου μέσα αλλά με ημερομηνία παράδοσης την 30/3/2007 και οτι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ερχόταν το κούριερ στις 21/3/2007 γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχει στείλει η ΟΝ ακόμα το πακετό με τον εξοπλισμό για μένα.     Εγώ αρχίζω να βγάζω καπνούς, ακολουθούν καμιά δεκαριά ξεχεστικά τηλεφωνήματα στην ΟΝ και μου κλείνουν κακείν-κακώς ραντεβού για τις *24/3/2007*. 9-12. 
*24/3/2007*:  Στις 13:30, και αφότου περιμένω ΠΑΛΙ στημένος από τις 9 παρά (λες και υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να έρθει κούριερ στις 9 νταν) παίρνω την InterAttica και ζητάω να μάθω που βρίσκεται το κούριερ. Μου λέει οτι χωρίς τον αριθμό δεν μπορεί να μου πει. Παίρνω την ΟΝ για να μου δώσει τον αριθμό και μου λέει οτι το "αρμόδιο τμήμα" είναι κλειστό τα Σάββατα. Μετά από διάλογο που αξίζει να συμπεριληφθεί στον _Δεκάλογο του ΣEdit: [ x ] Υπαλλήλου Τηλεφωνικού Κέντρου_ μου λένε οτι "αν δεν έχει έρθει μέχρι τις 16:00 θα σας κλείσουμε άλλο ραντεβού".  Τηλεφωνώ κατευθείαν στην InterAttica, της εξηγώ την κατάσταση, της δίνω ονομα και διεύθυνση και την παρακαλώ να κοιτάξει το log της και να μου πει αν τουλάχιστον έχει φύγει κανείς για την διεύθυνσή μου.  Μου λέει πως όντως κάποιο μηχανάκι είναι στον δρόμο και έχει το πακέτο μου. "Θα έρθει μέχρι τις 17:30". Το κούριερ έφτασε στις 18:20.
*30/3/2007:* Ερχεται τεχνικός, κατόπιν ΑΑΛΛΛΩΝ μαραθώνιων συνεννοησέων που δεν θα γράψω λεπτομερώς, μιας και κουράζομαι μόνο που τις σκέφτομαι. Απλώς ενδεικτικά αναφέρω οτι έχω κλείσει πάνω από 3 ώρες συνολικά μιλώντας απ'το κινητό μου σε υπαλλήλους της ΟΝ. Ο τεχνικός βρίσκει το ζεύγος καλωδίων. Κάνει την σύνδεση. Τσεκάρει την γραμμή. Dial tone OK. Παίρνει τηλ. Απ’το νέο σταθερό μου στο κινητό του. ΟΚ. Παίρνει απ’το κινητό στο σταθερό μου. ΟΚ.  Βάζω εγώ το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο πάνω, έχει dial tone, δέχεται κλήσεις αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω.  "Κάτι θα φταίει με το τηλέφωνό σου" μου λέει. "Και, τέλος πάντων, περίμενε 2-3 μέρες, δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα. Κάνουν ακόμα ελέγχους στην γραμμή". 

  Ο πιτσιρικάς βοηθός που είχε φέρει ο τεχνικός μαζί του, καρφώνει έναν Linksys και περιμένει. Τον ρωτάω "Εσείς έχετε Linksys, εμάς τότε γιατί μας στέλνουνε Pirelli;" Με κοιτάζει με το ύφος που ήταν σαν να μου λέει "Ο Pirelli είναι για τον Edit: [ x ] αλλά τώρα τί να σου πω ρε φίλε". O Linksys συγχρονίζεται. Μου δίνουν το νούμερο μου, της μορφής 211 700...  και φεύγουν.  Τα τελευταία λόγια του τεχνικού ήταν "Ασε το router πάνω, μόνο του, μην το πειράξεις για κανένα 3ωρο!". Αυτά την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε. 

  To βράδυ της Παρασκευής άναψε το LEDάκι VoIP και μετά το WiFi. To WiFi έσβησε μετά από μερικές ώρες.
  Το Σάββατο βράδυ πρωτοάναψε το LEDάκι της DSL. 
  Η ένδειξη Online αναβοσβήνει ανησυχητικά έκτοτε. 

  Disconnects έχω περίπου κάθε 3 λεπτά.

  To Download speed (speedtest, bestdata, testmy.net, forthnet) κυμαίνεται από 140Κ μέχρι 1.1Μbps, εκτός από την Τρίτη 3/4/07 όπου έκανε peak στα 2.8Mbps προτού ξαναπιάσει πάτο. 

  Upload δε νομίζω οτι έχω πιάσει πάνω από ~450K

  Τηλέφωνα από ΟΤΕ και Vodafone δέχομαι ΟΚ
  Δεν μπορώ να πάρω με tone παρά μόνο με pulse.  (μου θυμίζει την επόχη του "ΔΕΝ Σ'ΑΚΟΥΩΩΩΩ... ΠΑΡΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΕΝ")
  Όποτε τηλεφωνώ εγώ προς ΟΤΕ έχει θόρυβο, ηχώ, παράσιτα ή φριχτή παραμόρφωση.
Η αναγνώριση κλήσης άρχισε επιλεκτικά να δουλεύει από προχθές.


  Το Sagem ούτε που τον έχω βάλει ακόμα.  

  Η σελίδα μου στο myON επιμένει οτι δεν έχω πάρει τον εξοπλισμό ακόμα και οτι ακόμα εκκρεμούν οι εργασίες του ΟΤΕ. 

  Έχω στο μεταξύ απαιτήσει να μου δώσουν το νουμεράκι της αίτησης που έχουν προωθήσει στο "τεχνικό τμήμα" το οποίο εδώ και 3 μέρες περιμένουνε να κοιτάξει την γραμμή μου για να εξακριβώσει τί γίνεται και παρουσιάζονται τα "πρωτοφανή συμπτώματα" που τους αναφέρω (λες και είμαι η μοναδική περίπτωση πελάτη τους που το Internet σέρνεται, αποσυνδέεται συνέχεια και το τηλέφωνο παίζει δεν παίζει).

  Αν δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, τότε θα φταίει η InterAttica, και αν δεν είναι η InterAttica, τότε θα φταίνει οι "εξωτερικοί τεχνικοί" που –α, να χαθούν τα ρεμάλια- δεν έχουν απαντήσει στην ΟΝ ακόμα. Δεν έχω παράπονο όμως. Δεν σταματάνε να μου λένε απ’το τηλέφωνο ΠΟΣΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΩ. 

  Στο μεταξύ θα σας ενημερώσω για το πότε θα λάβω (με fax) την γραπτή διαβεβαίωσή τους οτι –παρά το ο,τι λέει το σύστημά τους- ΔΕΝ έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα και οτι δεν πρόκειται να χρεωθώ για υπηρεσίες που δεν είμαι ακόμα σε θέση να χρησιμοποιήσω.  

  Αν με αποζημίωναν και για τις κλήσεις που έχω κάνει με το κινητό (που μου ήρθε μια €180άρα) θα ήμουν ελαφρά λιγότερο ζοχαδιασμένος. Αλλά πρέπει συνεχώς να θυμίζω στον εαυτό μου οτι δεν ζω στην Αγγλία πλέον. 

  Τέλος πάντων, συγχωρέστε μου όλο αυτό το ακατάσχετο μπλαμπλά.

  Ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθούμε όλοι σύντομα.

Έως τότε.... χαρούμενα server timeout errors.

----------


## sportis

Off Topic


		πως γινεται?? περω τηλ το cc να ρωτησω κατι και παρεπιπτονως μου λεει οτι εχει βγει και το νουμερο σας  :Thinking:    και ακομα περιμενω την ενεργοποιηση, λετε να με ενεργοποιησουν νωριτερα?  :Worthy:  και η φαση ειναι δοκιμασα οτι να καλεσω το νουμερο αυτο και καλει.

----------


## ktas

Εγώ πάντως παρόλο που έχω επίσημα ενεργοποιηθεί από τις 31.03, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω ούτε DSL, ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε και εξοπλισμό. Βέβαια για τον εξοπλισμό είχαμε κλείσει ραντεβού για τις 30.03 και φυσικά δεν ήρθε κανείς. Ήρθε όμως χωρίς καμιά ειδοποίηση το courier στις 31.03 κκαι φυσικά δεν ήμουνα στο σπίτι για να το παραλάβω. Από τότε ακόμα περιμένω νέα αποστολή. Όχι βέβαια πως με καίει ο εξοπλισμός αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς στην άκρη θα πάει αλλά 5 ημέρες τώρα χωρίς DSL και Τηλέφωνο πάει πολύ (αν και από ότι διαβάζω υπάρχουν και πολύ χειρότερα και ελπίζω να μην πιάσω και εγώ το 15νθήμερο :Whistle:  )

----------


## Tem

με λίγα λόγια ποτέ στο παρελθόν δεν γράφτηκαν τόσα πολλά προβλήματα σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο

----------


## vassilis3

Χθες διαπίστωσα οτι ούτε η tv παίζει, (iptv) και όπως ήταν λογικό πήρα αμέσως τηλεφωνο για να ξαναπαραπονεθώ και να μεγαλώσω τον κατάλογο των άλυτων προβλημάτων μου.
Το γενικότερο συμπέρασμα είναι οτι όλοι στο τηλ κέντρο συμφωνούμε ότι έχω δίκαιο, αλλά που να το βρω?

----------


## gpap45

Γεια σου ρε ΟΝ με τα γκαζια σου...  :Mad:  

Los Angeles:



London:



Rome:



"Γινονται καποιες ρυθμισεις" η απαντηση  :Thumb down:  

Θα ερθει η ωρα του λογαριασμου και θα γελασουμε...

Υ.Γ. υπαρχει κανενα mail τυπου support@ontelecoms.gr να τους τα στειλουμε? Ξερει κανεις? Το να χρεωθουμε τα αντερα μας για να ακουμε τετοιες βλακειες απο το customer service δεν υπαρχει λογος, ας τα στειλουμε γραπτως τουλαχιστον, που μενουνε κι'ολας...

----------


## grphoto

Απο 26/2/2007: Αποστολή Αίτησης "All-In-One".  και 30/3 ειχες συνδεδεμενη γραμμη και τεχνικο και μιλας? 
Αχαριστε  :Wink:   κοιτα την υπογραφη μου, και κανε και μια βολτα απο Forthnet-Vivodi forum να δεις γιατι επρεπε να εχεις μεινει Αγγλια, οι 2-3 μηνες ειναι κανονας στο Full llu και σε μερικους παροχους, (οπως σε ενα φιλο στο Μαρουσι με Vivodi και το μεριζομενο θελει 4 μηνες).

----------


## mpamparos

Εισαι παιχταρας aZiMuTh!
Χαχαχα!

----------


## aMUSiC

Και ναι.. μετά από 68 μέρες αναμονής, έχω επιτέλους την πρώτη επίσημη μέτρηση της γραμμής μου (Internet ακόμα δεν έχω βέβαια).. Πάμε στα αποτελέσματα λοιπόν.

*Downstream:*

Max Attainable Speed: 9912 kbps (WOW)
SNR Margin: 12 dB (meh...)
Attenuation: 26 dB (nice)
Power: 19.7 dBm (!!! αν βρέξει τον ήπια!!!)

*Upstream:*

Max Attainable Speed: 896 kbps (νταξ.. καλούτσικο)
SNR Margin: 6 dB (τον ήπια.. με βλέπω με λόξυγκα)
Attenuation: 17.5 (Αστέρι!!!)
Power: 12.3 dBm (ότι γλυτώνω από τον ΟΤΕ μου φαίνεται θα τα πληρώνω σε ρεύμα)

Εκτιμώμενο μήκος καλωδίου μέχρι το DSLAM: 1372 μέτρα.

----------


## aZiMuTh

> Απο 26/2/2007: Αποστολή Αίτησης "All-In-One".  και 30/3 ειχες συνδεδεμενη γραμμη και τεχνικο και μιλας? 
> Αχαριστε   κοιτα την υπογραφη μου, και κανε και μια βολτα απο Forthnet-Vivodi forum να δεις γιατι επρεπε να εχεις μεινει Αγγλια, οι 2-3 μηνες ειναι κανονας στο Full llu και σε μερικους παροχους, (οπως σε ενα φιλο στο Μαρουσι με Vivodi και το μεριζομενο θελει 4 μηνες).



Μα, δε νομίζω οτι παραπονέθηκα.  :Smile:   Εξοπλισμός σε 15 μέρες; Πανευτυχής ήμουνα. 

Απλά γελάω που μέχρι να τους δώσω τα €65 με είχαν ταράξει στα τηλέφωνα, ο εξοπλισμός έφτασε *νωρίτερα* απ'όσο έλεγαν (με ή χωρίς τις κλασικές μ@λ@κίες με το courier) και μετά...  άνοιξε η Γη και τους κατάπιε. 

Ας κάτσουμε να δούμε πόσες εργάσιμες θα πέρασουν για όσους από εμάς έχουμε σχεδΟΝ ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι να σταμάτησουν τα disconnects και οι ταχύτητες να ανέβουν -σταθερά- πάνω απ'το 1Mbps.

Απλώς οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν τεστάρει το δίκτυο τους πριν τα Χριστούγεννα ρε παιδιά και τώρα ζορίζονται με 'τεχνικά προβλήματα'. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Από προθυμία και καλή διάθεση να εξυπηρετήσουν όμως παραμένουν κάπως καλύτεροι από τους υπόλοιπους, μεχρι στιγμής, παρόχους. Κάνω λάθος;

Αντε και εις ανώτερα (download rates)  :Wink: 




Off Topic



Όσο για το αν όντως έπρεπε να κάτσω στην Αγγλία ή όχι, άστο καλύτερα γιατί θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει άλλο thread.  Εκεί μιλάμε για την χώρα που όταν έχανες το τελευταίο connection τραίνου για τον προορισμό σου -και έφταιγαν _εκείνοι_ κι όχι εσύ επειδή π.χ. άργησες-  σου πλήρωναν ταξί μέχρι τον προορισμό σου!   :Clap: .  Δεν έχω αυταπάτες. Καλώς ήρθα στο Ελλάντα, θα κάτσω και θα πω κι ένα τραγούδι!  :Whistle:

----------


## Daemon

> ...Ο πιτσιρικάς βοηθός που είχε φέρει ο τεχνικός μαζί του, καρφώνει έναν Linksys και περιμένει. Τον ρωτάω "Εσείς έχετε Linksys, εμάς τότε γιατί μας στέλνουνε Pirelli;" Με κοιτάζει με το ύφος που ήταν σαν να μου λέει "Ο Pirelli είναι για τον π***σο αλλά τώρα τί να σου πω ρε φίλε". O Linksys συγχρονίζεται... 
> 
>   Αν με αποζημίωναν και για τις κλήσεις που έχω κάνει με το κινητό (που μου ήρθε μια €180άρα) θα ήμουν ελαφρά λιγότερο ζοχαδιασμένος. Αλλά πρέπει συνεχώς να θυμίζω στον εαυτό μου οτι δεν ζω στην Αγγλία πλέον. 
> 
>   Ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθούμε όλοι σύντομα.


Η Ελλάδα δεν είναι δυστυχώς Αγγλία, αυτό το έχουμε καταλάβει όλοι φιλαράκο... Τέλοσπάντων, ελπίζουμε όλοι να τελειώσουν τα προβλήματα σου, μία μικρή ερωτησούλα γιατί μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον... Μήπως πρόσεξες ποιo Linksys είχε ο τεχνικός??? Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δει το forum που αναφέρονται routers που παίζουν με ON, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε καταφέρει ακόμα να δούμε IPTV μέσω άλλου router εκτός Pirelli. Δεν εννοώ την υπηρεσία ON Demand, αλλά τα κανονικά κανάλια που υποστηρίζει η ON!

----------


## grphoto

Κοιταξε, ολα οσα ειπα ηταν εντελως φιλικα (και καταλαβα οτι ετσι τα ειδες και εσυ).
Ειμαι ενα ατομο που συνηθως υποστηριζω την ΟΝ αλλα σημερα με εχουν βγαλει απο τα ρουχα μου, με εχουν κρατησει αιχμαλωτο 2 μηνες, θεωρητικα η φορητοτητα θα γινει 11/4 (και συμφωνω εως εδω φταιει ο οτε, γιατι και προσωπικα εχω πολλα ραματα για την γουνα του) αλλα εως την 11/4 εχουμε μονο μια εργασιμη μερα 10/4 και δεν εχουν παρει ουτε να μου κλεισουν ραντεβου για τον εξοπλισμο. Και επειδη ημουν προνοητικος βλεποντας εξοπλισμους να παραδιδονται σε pizza delivery απο λαθος, ειπα να παρω κανενα τηλεφωνο να ειναι ο εξοπλισμος εδω στην ωρα του. Αποτελεσμα να μιλαω μια βδομαδα τωρα με τους ανευθυνους του cc, και 3 μερες το συστημα τους να ειναι off, και ζητωντας να μιλησω με καποιο πιο υπευθυνο απο τους ανευθυνους να με γειωνουν περιμενωντας να με καλεσουν.
Νομιζω στο τελος δεν θα μεινει κανενας να τους "υπερασπιστει" στο φορουμ και αυτο θα το εχουν καταφερει μονοι τους.

----------


## vassilis3

> Και ναι.. μετά από 68 μέρες αναμονής, έχω επιτέλους την πρώτη επίσημη μέτρηση της γραμμής μου (Internet ακόμα δεν έχω βέβαια).. Πάμε στα αποτελέσματα λοιπόν.
> 
> *Downstream:*
> 
> Max Attainable Speed: 9912 kbps (WOW)
> SNR Margin: 12 dB (meh...)
> Attenuation: 26 dB (nice)
> Power: 19.7 dBm (!!! αν βρέξει τον ήπια!!!)
> 
> ...



υπάρχουν και χειροτερα snrm 5 (up/down)
Μηκος 1220 μέτρα

----------


## vfragos

> υπάρχουν και χειροτερα snrm 5 (up/down)
> Μηκος 1220 μέτρα


Έχεις disconnects ; Εγώ μέ noise margin up 5 και down 10 έχω σποραδικά 2- 4 την ημέρα.

----------


## aZiMuTh

> Τέλοσπάντων, ελπίζουμε όλοι να τελειώσουν τα προβλήματα σου


Παρομοίως και τα δικά σου!  Από την στιγμή που μπορώ να ποστάρω από ΟΝ και να παίρνω/στέλνω κουτσα-στραβά κανένα mail, τουλάχιστον δεν είμαι απ'τους άτυχους που δεν έχουν καν αυτά.  

Ας ελεήσει όμως κάποιος απ'την ΟΝ να με πάρει και να μου πει:

_"Ξέρεις, το κοιτάμε ακόμα το θέμα με την γραμμή σου, δεν έχουμε βγάλει άκρη, αλλά θα σε ξαναπάρουμε μεθαύριο να σου δώσουμε μια ένδειξη για το πόσες μονάδες χρόνου ( μέρες; βδομάδες; ) θα μας πάρει μέχρι να μην έχεις disconnects κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι."
_
Έλα όμως που κανείς δεν με παίρνει και κάθε φορά που παίρνω _εγώ_ μου λένε _"μέσα σε 2 μέρες θα σας πάρουν οι τεχνικοί"_ _"Τί; Αααα, όχι, δεν μπορείτε να τους πάρετε εσείς!"_.  Αυτά είναι τα σπαστικά.

Εντωμεταξύ τα disconnects αυξάνουν γεωμετρικά τις βραδινές ώρες, πράγμα που με ανησυχεί. Όπως είπε κι ένας φίλος:   "Ισως μέσα στη μέρα να κρατάει με το χέρι ένας τεχνικός τα καλώδια και το βράδυ να κουράζεται"!  :Laughing: 





> μία μικρή ερωτησούλα γιατί μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον... Μήπως πρόσεξες ποιo Linksys είχε ο τεχνικός??? Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δει το forum που αναφέρονται routers που παίζουν με ON, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε καταφέρει ακόμα να δούμε IPTV μέσω άλλου router εκτός Pirelli. Δεν εννοώ την υπηρεσία ON Demand, αλλά τα κανονικά κανάλια που υποστηρίζει η ON!


Ο συγκεκριμένος είχε μαζί του για τις δοκιμές τον 'κλασικό' ( ή μήπως να πω 'default'; ) Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router, τον *WRT54G -  * δες την URL για λεπτομέρειες

Αλλά δε νομίζω οτι αυτό λέει και τίποτα σχετικά με IPTV. Το κουβαλούσε μαζί του μόνο και μόνο για να δει αν θα του ανάψει η DSL ένδειξη. Οταν τους ρώτησα με την IPTV τί γίνεται, ο τεχνικός μου είπε "θα σου τα πούνε αναλυτικά απ'την ΟΝ."   Ηταν σαφές οτι ο άνθρωπος δεν έρχεται στα σπίτια για να λύσει απορίες σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ, γενικότερα. Για να μετρήσει την γραμμή έρχεται, και φέρνει κι έναν 'παραγιό' μαζί του, που έχει διαβάσει θετικά reviews για τα Linksys και έτσι έχει έναν τέτοιο μαζί του, αντί να φέρει -ας πούμε- έναν Netgear.  :Razz: 

*Ας μας πούνε τα admin passwords για το Pirelli και μετά θα μπορούμε, λογικά, να βγάλουμε άκρη για το αν θα μπορούν να παίζουν με αλλο router οι υπηρεσίες IPTV. 
*
Είχε κανείς καμιά επιβεβαίωση/διάψευση απ'την ΟΝ οτι για να συνεργαστεί ο Sagem (ή ο εκάστοτε αποκωδικοποιητής) πρέπει να 'βλέπει' την συγκεκριμένη MAC address και μόνο;

----------


## Dionycef

Παιδια καλησπερα

Σημερα ειναι μια πολυ ωραια και ΟΝ μερα.
Εχω εωεργοποιηθει απο την Παρασκευη με τα γνωστα προβληματα.(χαλι νετ , χωρις τηλεφωνο και καθολου Τν.
Σημερα ομως δοκιμασα παλι torrents  με το Pirelli και μαγκες κατεβαζα σταθερα με  550-600 k
 και παραλληλα εβλεπα IPTV.  To ξερω δεν θα με πιστεψετε αλλα ειναι η αληθεια. Τηλεφωνο δεν μπορουν να με παρουν ακομα, αλλα ασ συνεχισει ετσι οπως σημερα και ας μην με παρουν ποτε.
Συγχαρητηρια στην ON που μετα απο μια βδομαδα φρικης μου χαρισε στιγμες που δεν περιμενα να ζησω τουλαχιστον ακομα στο προαστιο της Ευρωπης.
Αν συνεχισει ετσι τοτε θα υποστηριζω την εταιρια αφου οντως κανει ενα βημα μπροστα.

YΓ δεν εκανα port forwrd στο Pirelli  και αυτα τα 600 kbps  δεν τα επιανε ουτε το NETGEAR με τα port  ανοιχτα

ΥΓ2  δεν δουλευω για την  ON

φιλικα

Διονυσης

----------


## vassilis3

> Έχεις disconnects ; Εγώ μέ noise margin up 5 και down 10 έχω σποραδικά 2- 4 την ημέρα.


σκ@τ@ παει, λογικό ειναι να μην τρεχει, αφου σπαταλά ολη την επεξεργαστική του ισχυ με το να ενημερωνει το log file  :RTFM:

----------


## john341

Ε Π Ι Τ Ε Λ Ο Υ Σ!!!!!!!!! Internet.Συνδεθικα μετα απο 2 μηνες......

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε πως να την τεσταρω?

----------


## apok

> Ε Π Ι Τ Ε Λ Ο Υ Σ!!!!!!!!! Internet.Συνδεθικα μετα απο 2 μηνες......
> 
> Μπορειτε να μου πειτε πως να την τεσταρω?


Κατέβασε κάτι απο κάποιο σοβαρό ftp or http

----------


## john341

> Κατέβασε κάτι απο κάποιο σοβαρό ftp or http



Καμια διευθυνση?

----------


## apok

> Καμια διευθυνση?


 FTP
HTTP

----------


## john341

?????? Πως γινετε αυτο?

:::.. testmy.net test results ..:::
Download Connection is:: 310 Kbps about 0.31 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Download Speed is:: 38 kB/s
Upload Connection is:: 844 Kbps about 0.8 Mbps (tested with 1496 kB)
Upload Speed is:: 103 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (Server 1)
Test Time:: 2007/04/05 - 5:23am 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-YMSC2I5PG
U-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-A0T4YQSU1 
User Agent:: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727) [!]

----------


## john341

Απο το ntua με 40kB και απο nvidia με 50κΒ καλα τοσο χάλια?

Τα στατιστικα της γραμμης απο το zyxel ειναι 

Upstream noise margin:
noise margin upstream: 5 db
output power downstream: 17 db 
attenuation upstream: 16 db

Downstream noise margin:
noise margin downstream: 5 db
output power upstream: 11 db 
attenuation downstream: 24 db

Αν λενε σε καποιον κατι....

----------


## harris

> Απο το ntua με 40kB και απο nvidia με 50κΒ καλα τοσο χάλια?
> 
> Τα στατιστικα της γραμμης απο το zyxel ειναι 
> 
> Upstream noise margin:
> noise margin upstream: 5 db
> output power downstream: 17 db 
> attenuation upstream: 16 db
> 
> ...


Έχεις υπερβολικό θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου... πάρε κάνα τηλέφωνο στην τεχνική υποστήριξη να δεις τι θα σου πούν... ίσως να θέλει σετάρισμα η πόρτα σου  :Wink: 

Στα πόσα κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου με το κέντρο;

----------


## john341

> Έχεις υπερβολικό θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου... πάρε κάνα τηλέφωνο στην τεχνική υποστήριξη να δεις τι θα σου πούν... ίσως να θέλει σετάρισμα η πόρτα σου 
> 
> Στα πόσα κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου με το κέντρο;


Upstream Speed: 1116 kbps 
Downstream Speed: 15100 kbps

----------


## john341

Απο Τριτη θα δοκιμασω να τους παρω αν μου εχουν φερει τα πραγματα,γιατι τωρα θα με αρχισουν στα παραμυθια του στιλ δεν εχετε δικο μας εξοπλισμο κ.τ.λ.π.
Παντως η Vivodi που ειχα πριν 2Μβ πηγαινε σφαιρα.

----------


## vfragos

Εμένα κλειδώνει 15227/1112 (το upload παιζει λιγο)
Έχω σποραδικα disconnect 2-4 την ημέρα
Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής είναι αυτα:
noise margin upstream: 5 db
output power downstream: 21 db 
attenuation upstream: 15 db
noise margin downstream: 10 db
output power upstream: 12 db 
attenuation downstream: 23 db

Υπερβολικό θορυβο στο upstream, λέτε να μπορεί να διορθωθεί χωρίς να ρίξουν την ταχύτητα απο το dslam της ΟΝ ;

----------


## Cacofonix

> Υ.Γ. υπαρχει κανενα mail τυπου support@ontelecoms.gr να τους τα στειλουμε? Ξερει κανεις? Το να χρεωθουμε τα αντερα μας για να ακουμε τετοιες βλακειες απο το customer service δεν υπαρχει λογος, ας τα στειλουμε γραπτως τουλαχιστον, που μενουνε κι'ολας...


Μήπως με φαξ;

----------


## gpap45

Μαλλον αυτο ειναι: tcsupport@ontelecoms.com

----------


## harris

> Upstream Speed: 1116 kbps 
> Downstream Speed: 15100 kbps


Aν κλειδώνει εκεί τότε το πρόβλημα σου είναι στο feed... πάρε τηλέφωνο στην τεχνική υποστήριξη  :Wink: 




> Υπερβολικό θορυβο στο upstream, λέτε να μπορεί να διορθωθεί χωρίς να ρίξουν την ταχύτητα απο το dslam της ΟΝ ;


Αν παίζει καλά και χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις μην την πειράξεις καθόλου  :Wink:

----------


## vfragos

Και εμένα κλειδώνει 15227/1112 όπως έχω γράψει παραπάνω, τι εννοείς πρόβλημα στο feed ;
Disconnects έχω σποραδικα 2-4 την ημέρα.
Αν κάνουν κανένα reset στην πόρτα που συνδέομαι στο dslam της οn, λές να διορθωθεί ;
το downstream noise margin παντως είναι πιο καλό (10)

----------


## Dimitris73

Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ από την συνδεση της ΟΝ
Πριν από καμια ώρα έφυγε ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ που ήρθε να με ενεργοποιήσει.... Λοιπον: Το ζαντολάστιχο ενώ αναβε το λαμπάκι ADSL δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα... (το λαμπακι "online" σβηστό...) στο στάτους βέβαια έγραφε ότι συγχρονίζει στα 15000 down και 1000 κάτι up... Εωαλα λοιπόν να δοκιμάσω το speed touch 530  που είχα από την παλιά μου σύνδεση και ιδού!


Δουλέβει μια χαρα... αργά βέβαια, αλλα δουλεύει...

----------


## UNITEDEV

Καλησπέρα

Σήμερα δοκίμασα και εγώ ένα άλλο router ( tornado 840 - 2ετίας ) και ενώ με το pirelli συγχρονίζει 
στα 12031/1084, στο δικό μου συγχρονίζει στα 7000/990. Επισης είδα από τις ενδείξεις του tornado ότι η γραμμή και στο down αλλα και στο up έχει πολλή θόρυβο ( 7db ).

----------


## harris

> τι εννοείς πρόβλημα στο feed ;


Ότι ενώ κλειδώνει κανονικά (βασικά πολύ ψηλά κλειδώνει, και μου μοιρίζεται «ημι-ενεργοποίηση») δεν κατεβάζεις με πλήρης ταχύτητες...




> Disconnects έχω σποραδικα 2-4 την ημέρα.
> Αν κάνουν κανένα reset στην πόρτα που συνδέομαι στο dslam της οn, λές να διορθωθεί ;
> το downstream noise margin παντως είναι πιο καλό (10)


Δεν είναι και λίγες οι αποσυνδέσεις σου! Μάλλον δεν σε έχουν ενεργοποιήσει πλήρως ακόμα  :Thinking:

----------


## apostolisp

παίδες ακόμα χωρίς τηλέφωνο είμαι, αλλά εχω ίντερνετ καλό. τα ping είναι αυξημένα στο σέρβερ της ομάδας που βρίσκεται στην γερμανία και έιναι 150-160.
Πιστεύω ότι θα φτιάξουν τα ping όταν συνδεθέι η ΟΝ στο ΑΙΧ

----------


## jded

Το AIX είναι για Ελλάδα.

----------


## blackrose

Καλός σας βρήκα  λιπών στη ,μεγάλη οικογένεια τον Ονητον χαχα λιπών σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός κε βρήκε τι γραμμή μου  σιχρονιζι  το modem χωρίς κανένα disconect  αλλά  
Ταχύτητα  χάλια 33 kb το πολλή. τηλέφωνο άριστη ακουστικότητα κανένα πρόβλημα.
Πήρα την εταιρία  μου είπαν πως θα το κοιτάξουνε αύριο αν κε μπορεί να είναι επειδή δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά (με ρώτησαν αν με πίρε ι εταιρεία τηλέφωνο) 
Meta έτρεξα ke πήρα TO MODEM Lynkis 40 euro αλά να δω που θα βρω τις ρυθμίσεις  για ΟΝ  που γίνετε αιδώ ένας χαμός. Παρακαλώ θερμά κάποιος άμα μπορεί να μου στήλη σε  μήνυμα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις κε ειδικά πως ανοίγεις  τις πόρτες.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη πάλη είμαι από France Γαλλία και  τώρα μαθαίνω να γράφο καλά, μετά από 3 χρόνια  ελληνικό σχολείο.
 :Smile:   :Worthy:   :Closed topic:

----------


## blackrose

Επίσης ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω να αφήσω το  pirelli i to linkis ?
Κατεβάζω από σελίδες και από p2p bear τέτοια δεν κάνω κάτι άλλο …και torrents εσεις τη λετε?

----------


## stebody

Καλησπερα παιδια , μενω αγια παρασκευη και πριν 1 εβδομαδα ενεργοποιηθηκα μερικως. Εχω μια απορια..αν μπορει καποιος να μου την λυσει..γιατι θα σκισω τα πτυχια μου.
Στα windows vista στο network sharing center  στο my status της συνδεσης μου λεει speed ¨12Mbit αλλα στο configuration του router  λεει download : 6132kbps 

Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι παιζει? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## baskon

αν το έχεις συνδεσει με usb νομίζω ότι υποστηρίζει usb 1.1 δηλαδή 12 mbps. Οπότε βλέπεις την ταχυτητα συνδεσης υπολογιστη - ρουτερ.

----------


## stebody

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο , ηταν με usb ,thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## cs1966

> Επίσης ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω να αφήσω το  pirelli i to linkis ?
> Κατεβάζω από σελίδες και από p2p bear τέτοια δεν κάνω κάτι άλλο …και torrents εσεις τη λετε?


βάλε το linksys.

----------


## harris

> Επίσης ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω να αφήσω το  pirelli i to linkis ?
> Κατεβάζω από σελίδες και από p2p bear τέτοια δεν κάνω κάτι άλλο …και torrents εσεις τη λετε?


Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση βάλε το linksys  :Wink:

----------


## vfragos

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σήμερα, αρχίζουν και στρώνουν κάπως τα πράγματα με τις ταχύτητες, το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος ;

----------


## sid

και εγω το ιδιο!

σημερα πολυ καλα.. οχι ακριβως 10Μbps  4 - 6 αλλα ουτε disconnect τιποτα..

Μηπως εχει σχεση με το dslam mas?

----------


## blend

Καλά, τα ξαναλέμε την Τρίτη!  :Wink: 




> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σήμερα, αρχίζουν και στρώνουν κάπως τα πράγματα με τις ταχύτητες, το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος ;

----------


## sid

εινε και αυτο  :ROFL:

----------


## vfragos

O πολύς κόσμος έφυγε απο Μ. Παρασκευή και παρόλα αυτά ήταν πολύ χάλια η ταχύτητες, αν ήταν αυτό θα είχαν φτιάξει απο χθές, μάλλον κάτι άλλο είναι, ίσως κάπου είχαν προβλήματα και αρχίζουν να διωρθώνονται (ελπίζω δηλαδή) :Whistle:

----------


## spsomas

Εγώ παιδιά πάντως έχω κάνει αίτηση 26/2 και από τότε τίποτα. Μένω Χολαργό και έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί (λέμε τώρα) 2-3 απ' ότι διαβάζω. Δεν θα τους ενοχλήσω ακόμα μιας και με ότι γίνεται με όλο το θέμα απλά περιμένω. Πάντως έχουν περάσει όχι μόνο 20 εργάσιμες αλλά και κάτι ακόμα (φτάσαμε 30 ή ακόμα). Στο myon σφυράκι στον ΟΤΕ και στο "Διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του Video και της Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης" ρολογάκι στην αποστολή εξοπλισμού και περιμέεεεεεεενω. Ευτυχώς έχω κάνει αίτηση για καινούργια γραμμή και έχω τώρα νετ από forthnet. Καλό μας κουράγιο και ενεργοποίηση(?) όποτε δεν βιάζομαι κιόλας.

----------


## blackrose

Όπως και εγώ ανεβοκατεβαίνει συνέχεια … πέφτει  η γραμμή  το τηλέφωνο.. και εδικά προς κινητά ,και ακόμα από το πρωί παλεύω να μπω στο msn      και συνδέεται για λίγο και μετά off  δεν μπορώ να μπω καθόλου ,έχουνε σπάσει τα νεύρα μου αφού σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω  modem να πάω σε netgear

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Πολλα προβληματα απο On ετσι; Εγω παντος θα κανω διακοπη γιατι αυτο που διαβασα δε μου αρεσε καθολου.

----------


## vfragos

Eμενα παντως το μονο μου προβλημα ειναι οι χαμηλες ταχυτητες  που σημερα και αυτες αρχιζουν να στρωνουν, τηλεφωνια και iptv παρα πολυ καλα, δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## Akalgre

Εγω παλι δεν εχω προβλημα με τις ταχυτητες...  απο rapidshare κατεβαζει με 1ΜΒ/ς. Μπορει ομως καποιος (γιατι ειμαι λιγο αρχαριος) να μου πει πως σετταρεις το iptv ? τα συνδεω ολα μαζι και τιποτα... μαυρη οθονη στην τηλεοραση εχω αρχισει να απελπιζομαι.. καθε μερα και ενα καινουργιο προβλημα!

----------


## blackrose

φηλε στο τελος θα παθουμε νευρικο κλονισμο

Κάτσε να περάσει το Πάσχα και θα τα πούμε ….εγώ συνεχίζω να ζητάω απεγνωσμένα  βοηθιαααααααααααααααααααααααα    , και κάποιος να μας λύση το πρόβλημα με το msn το έχουνε παρά πολλά παιδία και χάλια ταχύτητες  αυτός ο μύθος με τις ενεργοπισι ι  ιμι-ενεργοποίηση  υφίσταται?
Καλή ανάσταση  σε όλους και στο Δίκτυο τις ON

----------


## vassilis3

> Eμενα παντως το μονο μου προβλημα ειναι οι χαμηλες ταχυτητες  που σημερα και αυτες αρχιζουν να στρωνουν, τηλεφωνια και iptv παρα πολυ καλα, δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.


πράγματι σήμερα το απόγευμα 8 Μβιτς σχεδόν σταθερά
η τηλεφωνία προβληματα, εξακολουθουν να μην με περνουν απο όλους τους προορισμούς και εξακολουθώ να περιμένω 10 δευτερολεπτα πριν πληκτρολογίσω τα νουμερα για να πιάσω γραμμή, (γνωστό προβλημα στην ον) 
τηλεόραση δεν παιζει ακόμα.
Προφανως η νούμερο ενα προτεραιότητα είναι το τηλέφωνο , αν συνεχίσει έτσι την κάνω με ελαφρα πηδηματάκια

----------


## cs1966

εγω πηρα καινουργια γραμμη 3/4/ στην Δάφνη 2117χχχχχχ και δεν εχω κανενα πρόβλημα οσο αναφοράτις κλήσεις.καθαρότατη γραμμή.Οι ταχύτητες την πρώτη φορά χάλια αλλά 2 μέρες μετά ολα καλά.Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το Λάστιχο αλλά εβαλα το Fritz.Περασα και Voip  με πολλή καλή ποιότητα.Μεχρι εδώ καλά.Βλέπουμε αργοτερα......

----------


## xaros

Να πάρουμε και κανα screenshot όσο προλαβαίνουμε για να ζηλεύουν οι ακυρωμένοι (και εμείς τις επόμενες μέρες)  :Razz:  






*Πάει να δει πως πάει το κοκορέτσι...*

----------


## Nemessis

> εγω πηρα καινουργια γραμμη 3/4/ στην Δάφνη 2117χχχχχχ και δεν εχω κανενα πρόβλημα οσο αναφοράτις κλήσεις.καθαρότατη γραμμή.Οι ταχύτητες την πρώτη φορά χάλια αλλά 2 μέρες μετά ολα καλά.Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το Λάστιχο αλλά εβαλα το Fritz.Περασα και Voip  με πολλή καλή ποιότητα.Μεχρι εδώ καλά.Βλέπουμε αργοτερα......


Καλημέρα και Χρόνια πολλά,

ποιο Fritz έχεις βάλει? Εγώ έχω το 7140 αλλά μου κάνει restart  όταν χρησιμοποιήσω την τηλεφωνία. Δεν ξέρω μήπως οφειλεται στην γραμμή.

----------


## zatast

> Κάτσε να περάσει το Πάσχα και θα τα πούμε ….εγώ συνεχίζω να ζητάω απεγνωσμένα  βοηθιαααααααααααααααααααααααα    , και κάποιος να μας λύση το πρόβλημα με το msn το έχουνε παρά πολλά παιδία και χάλια ταχύτητες  αυτός ο μύθος με τις ενεργοπισι ι  ιμι-ενεργοποίηση  υφίσταται?
> Καλή ανάσταση  σε όλους και στο Δίκτυο τις ON


known issue to LINKSYS με το msn.φορεσε το τελευταιο firmware αν ξερεις αλλιως καποιος που να ξερει

----------


## ownagE_

> Να πάρουμε και κανα screenshot όσο προλαβαίνουμε για να ζηλεύουν οι ακυρωμένοι (και εμείς τις επόμενες μέρες)


Ωραια pings  :HaHa:

----------


## vfragos

Όντως πολύ άσχημα ping, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον φίλο. Δοκίμασα τον server στην Ρώμη και απο 794ms που του δίνει, έχω ~88ms.  :Thinking:

----------


## UNITEDEV

Καλησπέρα

Κάνοντας τεστ με Ethernet και όχι με wireless είδα ότι έπιανα τις 3πλάσιες ταχύτητες. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είχα πρόβλημα στο wireless usb ( D-LINK DWL-G122 ) αφού άλλωστε και το σήμα ήταν στο 60%. Μετά όμως που έκανα το ίδιο και με ένα δεύτερο wireless usb ( ASUS ) με 100% σήμα και από άλλον Η/Υ είδα ότι η ταχυτήτα πάλι ήταν κατα πολύ μειωμένη.

Αναλυτικά ( www.speedtest.net / Amsterdam ):

Wireless usb ( D-LINK DWL-G122 ) 62% Signal -> 1356kbps/512kbps 
Wireless usb ( ASUS ) 100% Signal -> 1592kbps/624kbps ( Άλλο pc )
Ethernet -> 5810kbps/517kbps

Έχω λοιπόν την εντύπωση ότι κάτι "τρέχει" με το pirelli στο wireless κομμάτι. Ελπίζω να είναι μόνο στο δικό μου router και να μην είναι γενικότερο το φαινόμενο. 

Εάν κάποιος έχει κάνει παρόμοιο τεστ ας ενημερώσει για να δούμε τι γίνεται με το λάστιχο που μας δώσανε !!!

----------


## nikosrr

Δε φταίει το ρούτερ σου αλλά το pirelli είναι για το φούτσο.Εγώ έβαλα το 3Com επάνω και απο εκεί που είχα signal low έχω excellent τώρα και έχει μια μικρή διαφορά στην ταχύτητα. :Thinking:

----------


## nikosrr

Αποτελέσματα: http://www.speedtest.net/result/110461955.png

----------


## xaros

> Όντως πολύ άσχημα ping, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον φίλο. Δοκίμασα τον server στην Ρώμη και απο 794ms που του δίνει, έχω ~88ms.


Ναι, είναι πρόβλημα με τον Opera, με ΙΕ ~88 μου βγάζει και εμένα  :Laughing:  .
Πάντως τώρα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα, tο flashget έχει καρφωθεί στα ~1120ΚΒps για το ίδιο αρχείο.

----------


## UNITEDEV

> Δε φταίει το ρούτερ σου αλλά το pirelli είναι για το φούτσο.Εγώ έβαλα το 3Com επάνω και απο εκεί που είχα signal low έχω excellent τώρα και έχει μια μικρή διαφορά στην ταχύτητα.


το wireless usb εννοείς ότι δεν φταίει?

----------


## stebody

Χριστος Ανεστη παιδες..το pirelli mou συγχρονιζει διαρκως περιπου στα 6096κβps και τα disconnect γινονται κα8ε μισο λεπτο στην κυριολεξια..ολα καλα..

Μου φαινεται παω για bridgestone.

----------


## zatast

Αληθως Ανεστη.

Mη βαλεις bridgestone.cisco βαλε.Εχει καλα κρατηματα οταν κατεβαζεις ταινιες.

Εχω μια απορια : αν βαλω λαστιχα pirelli και τα συνδεσω με καλωδιο δικτυου με το laptop θα εχω internet οταν οδηγω????

----------


## Herretic

Μόνο αν βάλεις ip 235.40.18.95 (για υψηλές ταχύτητες  :ROFL:  )

----------


## xaros

Και μια καλή ώρα να μετρήσουμε ping  :Razz:  .


*Spoiler:*






C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.thomann.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.thomann.de [212.204.75.161]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.48
  4     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    55 ms    54 ms    54 ms  GigabitEthernet3-3.ar4.FRA4.gblx.net [64.215.81.
209]
  6    62 ms    61 ms    85 ms  MNET-Telekommunikations-GMBH.ge-1-1-0.408.ar1.FR
A2.gblx.net [208.51.86.238]
  7    65 ms    65 ms    64 ms  gi3-3.r1.nue2.m-online.net [212.18.6.73]
  8    65 ms    64 ms    65 ms  www.thomann.de [212.204.75.161]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.l.google.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.l.google.com [64.233.183.103]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.44
  4     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    54 ms    55 ms    54 ms  GigabitEthernet3-3.ar4.FRA4.gblx.net [64.215.81.
209]
  6    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  72.14.198.49
  7    71 ms    71 ms    73 ms  72.14.232.141
  8    71 ms    72 ms    71 ms  72.14.233.77
  9    81 ms    72 ms    72 ms  209.85.249.129
 10    71 ms    71 ms    71 ms  nf-in-f103.google.com [64.233.183.103]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.infomaniak.it

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: infomaniak.it [80.247.78.231]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.44
  4     7 ms     6 ms    10 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    54 ms    54 ms    54 ms  GigabitEthernet3-3.ar4.FRA4.gblx.net [64.215.81.
209]
  6    56 ms    54 ms    55 ms  ge2-3-1000M.ar3.FRA3.gblx.net [67.17.95.1]
  7    54 ms    54 ms    56 ms  if-5-2.core2.FR1-Frankfurt.teleglobe.net [80.231
.65.49]
  8    63 ms    63 ms    64 ms  if-5-0-0.core1.PV1-Paris.teleglobe.net [80.231.6
5.66]
  9    63 ms    62 ms    63 ms  Vlan11.msfc1.PG5-Paris.teleglobe.net [80.231.79.
45]
 10    63 ms    65 ms    64 ms  internet-fr-gw.teleglobe.net [80.231.79.2]
 11    64 ms    65 ms    63 ms  fe0-1.pa-th2-7k2-1.net.internet-fr.net [212.37.1
94.190]
 12    71 ms    72 ms    72 ms  Pos2-0.mi-le-co-7k2-1.net.internet-fr.net [212.3
7.194.10]
 13    82 ms    82 ms    81 ms  80.247.66.20
 14    74 ms    72 ms    72 ms  e-solutions.it [80.247.78.231]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.sweetwater.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.sweetwater.com [66.208.131.210]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.40
  4     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    57 ms    54 ms    54 ms  GigabitEthernet3-3.ar4.FRA4.gblx.net [64.215.81.
209]
  6   140 ms   140 ms   138 ms  192.205.33.241
  7   165 ms   167 ms   166 ms  tbr1-p010401.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.123.3.57]
  8   166 ms   166 ms   167 ms  tbr1-cl14.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.10.2]
  9   165 ms   166 ms   167 ms  gbr5-p30.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.11.42]
 10   167 ms   164 ms   167 ms  ar1-p300.sbnin.ip.att.net [12.123.193.177]
 11   168 ms   166 ms   167 ms  12.119.36.178
 12   170 ms   169 ms   166 ms  66-208-131-14.arpa.kmcmail.net [66.208.131.14]
 13   167 ms   173 ms   169 ms  67.63.230.26
 14   170 ms   172 ms   167 ms  www.sweetwater.com [66.208.131.210]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.jolt.co.uk

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.48
  4     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    54 ms    53 ms    56 ms  GigabitEthernet3-3.ar4.FRA4.gblx.net [64.215.81.
209]
  6    69 ms    71 ms    69 ms  te1-3.cr01.nik.bb.pipex.net [195.69.144.95]
  7    77 ms    77 ms    77 ms  te2-4.cr05.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.137.249]
  8    77 ms    78 ms    77 ms  g1-1-6.ar01.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.140.142]
  9    79 ms    77 ms    77 ms  ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.24
1.14]
 10    78 ms    77 ms    79 ms  secure.jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## ownagE_

6ms στο πρωτο hop  :Worthy:

----------


## vassilis3

κατι τρεχει και με τυο speedtest.net
δεν ειναι το ιδανικο για να μετρησουμε ταχύτητα 
δοκιμαστε να κανετε ενα τεστ και καταγραπτε τα αποτελεσματα
κατοπιν ανοιχτε και δευτερο eχplorer με speedtest.net και καντε ταυτοχρονα τεστ με την ιδια περιοχή και στους 2 explores
θα δείτε οτι η αθροιση του αποτελέσματος θα ειναι πολυ διαφορετική απο αυτή με το ενα speeddtest
περιεργο...
Το καλύτερο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να κατεβάσετε το dumeter και να κατεβάζετε απο διάφορετικούς servers ταυτοχρονα,
δοκιμάστε το

----------


## zatast

> θα δείτε οτι η αθροιση του αποτελέσματος θα ειναι πολυ διαφορετική απο αυτή με το ενα speeddtest
> περιεργο...


φυσιολογικο ...

----------


## sehh

http://www.speedtest.net/result/111165057.png

----------


## harris

> http://www.speedtest.net/result/111165057.png


Περισσότερο από άψογα!!!!!!!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## wolfy

και η πραγματικότητα.....

----------


## Jazzer

126 συνολικά tests στο speedtest.net μια εβδομάδα τώρα, το μεγαλύτερο ήταν 6840/812 και το μικρότερο.... 312/752 !!! To average speed όλων αυτών ? 2240/712. Καλά όλα αυτά, και το δωδεκάρι του φίλου παραπάνω αλλά για πόσες ώρες (ή καλύτερα λεπτά) της ημέρας τέτοιες ταχύτητες ? Όσο για τα disconnects, δυστυχώς πάρα πάρα πολλά... *Αυτό που μετράει για μένα δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα, αλλά κυρίως  η σταθερότητα της γραμμής.*

----------


## xaros

@wolfy: Όχι δα  :One thumb up:  :




*Spoiler:*






C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.jolt.co.uk

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.48
  4     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    80 ms    80 ms    83 ms  64.209.100.45
  6    73 ms    73 ms    68 ms  so0-0-0-2488M.ar1.AMS1.gblx.net [67.17.65.230]
  7    82 ms    81 ms   129 ms  te1-3.cr01.nik.bb.pipex.net [195.69.144.95]
  8   122 ms   126 ms   127 ms  te2-4.cr05.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.137.249]
  9    90 ms     *      186 ms  g1-1-6.ar01.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.140.142]
 10   109 ms   108 ms    96 ms  ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.24
1.14]
 11    88 ms    82 ms    78 ms  secure.jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.l.google.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.l.google.com [216.239.59.147]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.44
  4     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    75 ms    76 ms    75 ms  64.209.100.45
  6    95 ms    80 ms    85 ms  te2-1-10g.ar2.AMS1.gblx.net [67.17.92.153]
  7    67 ms    67 ms    68 ms  72.14.198.49
  8    80 ms    73 ms    72 ms  216.239.43.90
  9    87 ms    89 ms    84 ms  66.249.95.107
 10   100 ms   103 ms    97 ms  64.233.174.185
 11   131 ms   155 ms   128 ms  216.239.49.126
 12   113 ms   116 ms   101 ms  gv-in-f147.google.com [216.239.59.147]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.thomann.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.thomann.de [212.204.75.161]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.48
  4     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.57
  5   124 ms   102 ms   100 ms  64.209.100.45
  6    90 ms    84 ms    85 ms  so0-0-0-2488M.ar1.MUN1.gblx.net [67.17.74.221]
  7    84 ms    87 ms    85 ms  MNET-Telekommunikations-GMBH.ge-1-1-0.408.ar1.FR
A2.gblx.net [208.51.86.238]
  8    70 ms    68 ms    74 ms  gi3-3.r1.nue2.m-online.net [212.18.6.73]
  9    85 ms    81 ms    77 ms  www.thomann.de [212.204.75.161]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\Takisp>tracert www.infomaniak.it

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: infomaniak.it [80.247.78.231]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.1.131
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.44
  4     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.57
  5    53 ms    52 ms    52 ms  GigabitEthernet3-3.ar4.FRA4.gblx.net [64.215.81.
209]
  6    52 ms    51 ms    52 ms  ge2-3-1000M.ar3.FRA3.gblx.net [67.17.95.1]
  7    60 ms    52 ms    52 ms  if-5-2.core2.FR1-Frankfurt.teleglobe.net [80.231
.65.49]
  8    61 ms    62 ms    61 ms  if-5-0-0.core1.PV1-Paris.teleglobe.net [80.231.6
5.66]
  9    61 ms    61 ms    62 ms  Vlan11.msfc1.PG5-Paris.teleglobe.net [80.231.79.
45]
 10    64 ms    61 ms    61 ms  internet-fr-gw.teleglobe.net [80.231.79.2]
 11    61 ms    62 ms    61 ms  fe0-1.pa-th2-7k2-1.net.internet-fr.net [212.37.1
94.190]
 12    70 ms    70 ms    70 ms  Pos2-0.mi-le-co-7k2-1.net.internet-fr.net [212.3
7.194.10]
 13    81 ms    86 ms    80 ms  80.247.66.20
 14    70 ms    70 ms    71 ms  e-solutions.it [80.247.78.231]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.





EDIT: Για μένα είναι αρκετά σταθερές μέχρι τις ~24.00 τουλάχιστο, τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες. Επίσης έχω να δω disconnect εδώ και 5 μέρες.
Παρεπιπτώντως, πριν από κανα 15λεπτο πήρε η On για να έρθει τεχνικός να με ενεργοποιήσει κατα τις 15.00. Τι θα κάνει δηλαδή   :Thinking:  ;;

----------


## baltazar1999

> 126 συνολικά tests στο speedtest.net μια εβδομάδα τώρα, το μεγαλύτερο ήταν 6840/812 και το μικρότερο.... 312/752 !!! To average speed όλων αυτών ? 2240/712. Καλά όλα αυτά, και το δωδεκάρι του φίλου παραπάνω αλλά για πόσες ώρες (ή καλύτερα λεπτά) της ημέρας τέτοιες ταχύτητες ? Όσο για τα disconnects, δυστυχώς πάρα πάρα πολλά... *Αυτό που μετράει για μένα δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα, αλλά κυρίως  η σταθερότητα της γραμμής.*


Πες τα χρισοστομε!

Btw Χριστος Ανεστη φιλε Γιωργο!

----------


## nikosrr

> το wireless usb εννοείς ότι δεν φταίει?


ναι φίλε, το wireless φταίει

----------


## nikosrr

Δοκιμές την 8/4/07 19:44
http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/2...sterdamis1.png
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/2223/londonss8.png

----------


## dream_GR

Πάντως εχθές βράδυ απο τις 23:00 μέχρι που βαρέθηκα και πήγα για ύπνο η γραμμή ήταν όλο disconnects. κάθε 2 λεπτά όξω και μετά αλλα 3 λεπτά training/connecting/authenticating κλπ κλπ!!!

Σήμερα δεν το δοκίμασα είμαι δουλειά αλλά ότι και να μου πειτε δεν πά να φτάσει και τα 12mbit αμα είναι κάθε 5 λεπτά να σε πετάει έξω είναι δώρο άδωρο. 

Να δούμε πότε θα φτιάξει αυτό και πού βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα, ΟΤΕ Line, DSLAM, ΚΑΦΑΟ, ON DATACenter, modem, ρυθμίσεις? Τι σκατά?

----------


## nikosrr

Τώρα που έγραψες όλες τις πιθανές αιτίες αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο την ΟΝ θα σου πούνε ακόμα και τώρα ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. :Smile:

----------


## dream_GR

> Τώρα που έγραψες όλες τις πιθανές αιτίες αν πάρεις τηλέφωνο την ΟΝ θα σου πούνε ακόμα και τώρα ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.


μπά αν πάρω το CC την ΟΝ, 10 φορές θα ακούσω 10 διάφορες αιτίες!!!

1) Αφού δεν είστε ενεργοποπιημένος ακόμα
2) Αφού ο εξοπλισμός σας δεν εχει σταλεί
3) αφού δεν είστε business πελάτης
4) αφού κατοικείτε εκτός σχεδίου πόλεως
5) αφού το μοντεμ σας δεν είναι αγορασμένο απο Βουλκανιζατέρ πώς να πάιξει?
6) αφού έβρεξε εχθές τα Pirelli στο βρεγμένο δεν πάνε καλά, να βάλετε το νέο router Uniroyal
7) αφού το σπλίτερ σας το βάλατε ανάποδα, και σας είπαμε μην το βάλετε στην τηλεόραση το σπλίτερ, το TVBOX Πάει εκεί!!!
8) αφού η αίτηση σας για φορητότητα είναι ακόμα στην ΕΒΔΑΘ πώς μπάινετε στο ίντερνετ? Κακώς κύριε βγήτε τώρα είστε παράνομος και καταχρηστικός
9) αφού μας ακυρώσατε με φάξ και με τηλέφωνο εμείς ακόμα προσπαθούμε να σας κόψουμε την γραμμή, δεν καταλάβατε ότι οι διακοπές οφείλονται στα συνεργεία μας που σας διακόπτουν εδώ και 10 μέρες??
10) κάνει διακοπές η γραμμή σας? Φυσικό είναι απο την Δευτέρα του Θωμά που θα τελειώσουν οι διακοπές θα είστε μια χαρά πάλι!!!! Φταίει το Πάσχα κύριε!!!

Αυτά τα ολίγα

Χρηστός Ανέστη πάιδες!!! Αλήθεια είναι μου το είπε και το CC της ΟΝ!!

----------


## vassilis3

> φυσιολογικο ...


τι εννοειςφυσιολογικό?

----------


## zatast

οτι 1+1 δεν κανει παντα 2 , ιδιως στην πληροφορικη και πολυ περισσοτερο στο bandwidth.

----------


## vassilis3

> οτι 1+1 δεν κανει παντα 2 , ιδιως στην πληροφορικη και πολυ περισσοτερο στο bandwidth.


Κατατοπιστικότατος Χρονια πολλά και σε σενα

----------


## stebody

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  ----
Upload:  0 Kbps.
Download:  0 Kbps.
WAN IP:  91.132.236.209
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.131
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

----------


## zatast

τελεια συνδεση + οτι αυτοδοθηκες στεγνα !!

----------


## Avesael

> INTERNET
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  ----
> Upload:  0 Kbps.
> Download:  0 Kbps.
> WAN IP:  91.132.236.209
> Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
> Gateway:  91.132.1.131
> Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
> Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20


ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...!  :ROFL:

----------


## wolfy

για κάντε ένα speedtest τώρα να γελάσουμε.... 

ΑΙΣΧΟΣ...

----------


## sehh

Έχεις δίκιο... τώρα η ταχύτητα έπεσε εδώ από 12Mbit σε 1Mbit  :Sad:

----------


## xaros



----------


## Noobman

Λοιπόν παιδία μετά από ένα μήνα σχεδόν ενεργοποίηση η ON δουλεύει κανονικά.

1. Τηλέφωνο δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα και πολλή καλή ποιότητα ήχου.
2. Ιντερνετ κανονικά με πολλή καλές ταχύτητες εκτός τα απογεύματα πέφτει πάρα πολλή μέχρι και 50kb. Αλλά οι συνηθές ταχύτητες είναι περίπου 500 - 600kb. Ανάλογα με το side. Στο side τις Nvidia έχω κάνει download και με 1000kb. Κάθε βράδυ κατά τις 2 με 3 το πρωί χάνω το sychronise 4 με 5 φορές. Μάλλον κάνουν αλλαγές ελπίζω πως θα φτίαξει το πρόβλημα τον πολλή χαμηλών ταχυτήτων σύντομα.
3. Τηλεόραση δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει.
4. Email δουλεύει κανονικά

Μπορώ να πώ πωσ είμαι πρως το παρών ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## Var

Sorry, αλλά δεν βλέπω τι εννοείς "κανονικά" σε σχέση με αυτό που θα έπρεπε να έχεις. Πρακτικά, μόνο το 1/3 των υπηρεσιών σου δουλεύει σωστά (τηλέφωνο) και με το bandwidth & disconnects που έχεις, αμφιβάλλω αν δουλεύει και η TV/Video.
Στην ίδια ακριβώς κατάσταση είμαι κι εγώ (συνεχή disconnects, χαμηλές ταχύτητες, no TV) και μόνο ικανοποιημένος δεν είμαι...

----------


## Noobman

> Sorry, αλλά δεν βλέπω τι εννοείς "κανονικά" σε σχέση με αυτό που θα έπρεπε να έχεις. Πρακτικά, μόνο το 1/3 των υπηρεσιών σου δουλεύει σωστά (τηλέφωνο) και με το bandwidth & disconnects που έχεις, αμφιβάλλω αν δουλεύει και η TV/Video.
> Στην ίδια ακριβώς κατάσταση είμαι κι εγώ (συνεχή disconnects, χαμηλές ταχύτητες, no TV) και μόνο ικανοποιημένος δεν είμαι...


Το disconnect γίνεται μόνο τις πολλή μεγάλες ώρες το βράδυ έτσι προς το παρόν δεν με ενοχλεί. Τηλεόραση δεν με ενδιαφέρει όσο για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες είναι μία συγκεκριμένη ώρα το βράδυ που συμβαίνει μεταξύ 9 - 10 το βράδυ. Για αυτό μπορώ να κάνω υπομονή λίγο καιρό μέχρι να το φτιάξουν, πάντως με την ημέρα οι υπηρεσίες τούς γίνονται καλύτερες

----------


## nikosrr

Πως ξέρεις οτι θα βελτιωθούν σε 1 μήνα αφου μόλις τώρα ενεργοπιήθηκες;Εμεις είμαστε ενεργοποιημένοι όπως εσύ 1 μήνα και προκοπή δεν είδαμε ακόμα!

----------


## sid

παντως εγω που το χρειαζουμε στης 2 εως 3'σ δεν μου φαινεται καθολου ΟΝ!!
καθε βραδυ τα ειδια... απο της 11 και μετα το ΟΝ εναι ΟFF..

 :Thumb down:

----------


## Var

Το πιο εκνευριστικό πρόβλημα πάντως είναι τα συνεχή disconnects, πολύ μικρής διάρκειας συνήθως. Πρακτικά σε σερφάρισμα μπορεί και να μην τα πάρεις καν χαμπάρι, αλλά σε online gaming απλά ΔΕΝ μπορείς να παίξεις.  :Evil:

----------


## nikosrr

> παντως εγω που το χρειαζουμε στης 2 εως 3'σ δεν μου φαινεται καθολου ΟΝ!!
> καθε βραδυ τα ειδια... απο της 11 και μετα το ΟΝ εναι ΟFF..


περίεργο γιατί το βράδυ λόγω μειωμένου έπρεπε να είναι ΟΝ :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## greekzero

τα disconects οφείλονται στον συγχρονισμό τις ταχύτητας που έχει να κάνει με τα χαμηλά margin που έχουνε οι γραμμές μας λόγο αποστάσεως από τα dslams.Ας ελπίσουμε να βρούνε άκρη με αυτό γιατί είναι ενοχλητικό.

----------


## whatfor

Εγω μαλλον θα ειμαι απο τους τυχερους, μιας και μεσα σε ενα μηνα ενεροποιησης, δεν εχω καμια αποσυνδεση...
Βεβαια δε θα με αφηνε ετσι η ΟΝ! Η φορητοτητα δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομα σωστα και φυσικα εδω και ενα μηνα δεν λαμβανω κλησεις εισερχόμενες!!!
Μια φορα τη βδομαδα τους παιρνω τηλ και το συζηταμε... τα λεμε... κουβεντουλα...
Δε βαριεσαι ομως. Ποιος χρειάζεται εισερχόμενες!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## nikosrr

Ευτυχώς εγώ όταν έκανα την αίτηση η κοπέλα στο cc μου έστειλε και νέο νούμερο προσωρινά μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα(για να μην μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο), οπότε δέχομαι κλήσεις αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά και πραγματοποιώ απο ΟΤΕ & ΟΝ. :Razz:

----------


## zatast

πως εγινε αυτο το μαγικο.Μεχρι τωρα ξεραμε για τον inactive βροχο για ολο το κυκλωμα σε περιπτωση φορητοτητας.Μονο με τηλεφωνο πως το εκαναν;;;  :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## lowbap

Καλημέρα, θέλω να ρωτήσω αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανένας στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων, γιατί έχω κάνει αίτηση για την ontelecoms από τις 13/02/2007 και ακόμα περιμένω.

----------


## Avvocato

> Καλημέρα, θέλω να ρωτήσω αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανένας στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων, γιατί έχω κάνει αίτηση για την ontelecoms από τις 13/02/2007 και ακόμα περιμένω.



κι εγω μια απο τα ιδια.

Αμπελοκηπους ειμαι, κι εχω ζητησει νεο νουμερο και γραμμη, αλλα ακομη ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση.

Καλλιτερα βεβαια γιατι θα την ακυρωσω, απλα δεν εχω κατσει ακομη να στηλω το φαχ λογω εορτων και φορτου εργασιας μετα απο αυτες

----------


## BKORON64

nikosrr : τι εννοείς σου έστειλαν ένα νέο νούμερο προσωρινά μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα ;;;;;

----------


## nikosrr

> lowbap:  γράφουμε μόνο *ελληνικά.*
> 
> nikosrr : τι εννοείς σου έστειλαν ένα νέο νούμερο προσωρινά μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα ;;;;;


Αυτή τη στιγμή στο σπίτι έρχονται 2 ζευγάρια καλωδίων:
1.ΟΤΕ με τηλέφωνο
2.ΟΝ με τηλέφωνο, ίντερνετ και τηλεόραση.Φυσικά δε χρησιμοποιώ το ρούτερ τους.

Δουλέυουν και τα δύο νούμερα κανονικότατα καλώ & δέχομαι κλήσεις με αναγνώριση, απλά περιμένω να μεταφερθεί το νούμερο του ΟΤΕ στην ΟΝ.Για να δούμε.
Αλλά σήμερα η ΟΝhttp://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90116

----------


## Avvocato

εγω παντος ακυρωσα και ησυχασα και απο δαυτους

Τους περιμενα 2 και μηνες και αυτους.

Μολις ειδα πως ο Μαρτιος για τους αμπελοκηπους εγινε Απριλιος, ειχαν τελιεωσει για εμενα.
Ητανε ο ιδανικος τροπος προσβολης της συμβασης με δικια τους υπαιτιοτητα ανεξαρτητου τεκμηριωσης των οσων αλλων προβληματων εχουμε ειδη διαπιστωσει μιας και δεν μπορουσα να τα επικαλεστω οντας μη ενεργοποιημενος.
Ετσι η καθυστεριση ηταν η καλλιτερη δικαιολογια-αιτια.

----------


## lariser

*Avvocato*, να υποθέσω ότι γύρισες στον ΟΤΕ; Ή μήπως μαζοχίζεσαι περιμένοντας τη Vivodi για CableTV;

----------


## aZiMuTh

> μπά αν πάρω το CC την ΟΝ, 10 φορές θα ακούσω 10 διάφορες αιτίες!!!
> 
> 1) Αφού δεν είστε ενεργοποπιημένος ακόμα
> 2) Αφού ο εξοπλισμός σας δεν εχει σταλεί
> 3) αφού δεν είστε business πελάτης
> 4) αφού κατοικείτε εκτός σχεδίου πόλεως
> 5) αφού το μοντεμ σας δεν είναι αγορασμένο απο Βουλκανιζατέρ πώς να πάιξει?
> 6) αφού έβρεξε εχθές τα Pirelli στο βρεγμένο δεν πάνε καλά, να βάλετε το νέο router Uniroyal
> 7) αφού το σπλίτερ σας το βάλατε ανάποδα, και σας είπαμε μην το βάλετε στην τηλεόραση το σπλίτερ, το TVBOX Πάει εκεί!!!
> ...



Μια απ'τα ίδια κι εγώ.  Επειδή όμως η υπομονή μου (όσο ανεξάντλητη κι αν την θεωρούσαν στην αρχή οι καημένοι τηλεφωνητές/-ήτριες της ΟΝ) εξαντλήθηκε κάποια στιγμή σήμερα το πρωί, μετά από 15 κλήσεις μου μέσα στις τελευταίες 2μιση βδομάδες και 15 υποσχέσεις του CC οτι "θα με πάρει κάποιος οπωσδήποτε". Κάλεσα λοιπόν τα κεντρικά (6161..), ζήτησα "backoffice", περίμενα 15' στην αναμονή και κατάφερα να μιλήσω με μια κατακαημένη κοπελίτσα που "τα άκουσε" κανονικά και με το νόμο (να προσθέσω όμως οτι "τα άκουσε" πολύ ευγενικά πάντως! Ούτε ένα γαμ*σταυρίδι δεν βγήκε απ'το στόμα μου ;-) 

Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν όταν, τελικά, μετά από όλες τις αντιφατικές διαβεβαιώσεις που εισέπραττα επί 2 βδομάδες από τους διάφορους τηλεφωνητές του 'αρμοδίου τμήματος' για το αν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος ή όχι (μου αρκούσε να ακούω οτι ΔΕΝ είμαι ακόμα ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ενεργοποιημένος) η *σημερινή κοπελίτσα μου είπε ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ από τις 5/4!  * 

"Α ναι;!" της λέω. "Και αν είμαι εδώ και 7 μέρες ενεργοποιημένος γιατί έχω disconnects κάθε 3 λεπτά και οι ταχύτητές μου 'χτυπάνε' 100Κ-1Μb εκτός αν συνδεθώ απευθείας με Αμστερντάμ; Γιατί δεν μπορώ να τηλεφωνήσω παρά μόνο με παλμικό και γιατί 3 στις 4 φορές, καλώ κάποιο νούμερο και *το σηκώνουν απ'το Λιμενικό Σώμα;*"

_ Αλήθεια βρε παιδιά, μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνει αυτό; Εχω βαρεθεί να ζητάω συγγνώμη στο Λιμενικό Σώμα επειδή 'πήρα λάθος'!_

Τεσ πα.. Η κατακαημένη κοπελίτσα μου είπε λοιπόν το γνωστό "κάτσε να σας συνδέσω με τεχνικό". Και τί έκανε;  Προώθησε την κλήση μου στο 13801 και έπρεπε εγώ να πατήσω τα ανάλογα νουμεράκια.....  Τα παίρνω στο κρανίο και την ξανακαλώ και την ζητάω ονομαστικά, ξαναβγαίνει, απειλώ οτι θα της πάρει ο διάολος τον πατέρα και όλο της το σόι, οτι θα ακυρώσω επιτόπου την αίτησή μου, κλπ. κλπ. κλπ."   :No no: 

Ζήτησα να μιλήσω με κάποιον υπεύθυνο, για να μην τα ακούει εκείνη, είπα κάτι παπαριές εκεί πέρα για τον κο Γκίκα και για το πόσο ωραία μας έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο ΜΕΧΡΙ να δώσουμε τα 65€ κλπ. κλπ.  και, με τα πολλά, μου είπε οτι θα βάλει έναν τεχνικό να πάρει εμένα, μέσα στην επόμενη ώρα. Της είπα οτι αν δεν το κάνει, θα είμαι σε 1μιση ώρα στα γραφεία της ΟΝ και θα ζητάω τ'όνομά της απ'την ρεσεψιόν  :Wink: 

ΚΑΙ..  Αμήν!  Με καλεί (από απόκρυψη) ένας τεχνικός. Με ονοματεπώνυμο.

Τέλος πάντων. Είπε οτι όλα τα συμπτώματα και πρόβληματα που λεπτομερώς του ανέφερα εξηγούνται απ'το γεγονός οτι το router κάνει συνέχεια disconnects και οτι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, και θα το κοιτάξει και θα με ξαναπάρει.  Τον έβαλα να ορκιστεί στην ψυχή της μάνας του και -προς τιμήν του- αφού μου είπε οτι δεν του αρέσει να υπόσχεται πότε θα πάρει, με διαβεβαίωσε οτι μπορώ να τον αναζητήσω τηλεφωνικά αν πάρω στο 13801 και ζητήσω το όνομά του. 

Δεν χρειάστηκε (προς το παρόν) να το δοκιμάσω, γιατί όντως μετά από μισή ώρα είχε ξαναπάρει ο ίδιος. 

Μου είπε οτι 'από ΄δω και στο εξής δεν θα πρέπει να ξαναβαρέσει disconnect' και οτι αν το κάνει θα πρέπει να τον πάρω απευθείας τηλέφωνο. 

*Μου είπε επίσης τα εξής:

1. Να κάνουμε "λίγη υπομονή" μέχρι την επόμενη βδομάδα και το θέμα με τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες θα λυθεί. * Τον ρώτησα για ΑΙΧ και για traceroutes με πολλά hops, με Amsterdam κλπ. και μου είπε:  "ε, αφού τα βλέπετε κι εσείς, σας λέω κάντε λίγη υπομονή και ακριβώς αυτό θα πάψει να συμβαίνει".  

*2.* *"Αν εξαιρέσουμε"*, λέει, *"το θέμα του on/on username/pass, όλα τα υπόλοιπα θέματα ασφαλείας με τις πόρτες, με τους ανοιχτούς router και οτι μπορεί κάποιος απ'την ΟΝ να μπει remotely με admin password ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ*". "πια". Τον έβαλα να προσθέσει "πια".

*3.* Αρνήθηκε να μου πει κάτι δεσμευτικό για το *αν θα μας δώσουν επιτέλους admin passwords.*  Γέλασε όμως(!) και μου είπε: "*φοβάμαι οτι δεν μπορώ εγώ να σας πω τίποτα γι'αυτό αλλά, πιστέψτε με, αν κάνετε λίγη υπομονή ακόμα, όλα θα γίνουν"*. Του είπα οτι αυτό δεν μου κάνει και οτι στην περίπτωση που δεν πάρει η θέση η εταιρεία και δεν έχω εγώ admin control στον εξοπλισμό θα αναγκαστώ να ακυρώσω την αίτηση μου, αλλά οτι αυτό με βάση την επιστολή της ΟΝ πρέπει να γίνει "τις πρώτες 15 μέρες", και εγώ υποτίθεται είμαι ήδη ενεργοποιημένος εδώ και 7.  Επανέλαβε οτι πρέπει "να κάνω λίγη παραπάνω υπομονή και θα ειδοποιηθώ για αυτό το θέμα". 

Του είπα:

_ -"καταλαβαίνω οτι εσείς, προσωπικά, δεν μπορείτε να μου πείτε κάτι υπεύθυνο για αυτό το θέμα, αλλιώς θα μείνετε ξεκρέμαστος εσείς."_
- _"Σωστά"_, μου λέει.
- του λέω _"αλλά καταλάβετε κι εσείς οτι αυτή η 'φλου' απάντηση εμένα, ως πελάτη, με αφήνει εντελώς ξεκρέμαστο"
_- _"Το καταλαβαίνω"_, μου λέει.
- _"Αρα το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να εισπράξω αυτό που μου λέτε 'να κάνω υπομόνη' σαν ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ ένδειξη οτι το θέμα του περιορισμένου ελέγχου στο router θα λυθεί και δεν θα μείνουν έτσι τα πράγματα."_
- μου λέει:  _"Χαίρομαι πολύ που το βλέπετε έτσι" 

_ Ο,τι καταλάβετε κατάλαβα. 

Δεν είναι δήλωση. Δεν είναι διαβεβαίωση. Δεν είναι καν λογικό συμπεράσμα. Πόσο μάλλον κάτι που να μπορούμε, εμείς στο forum, να πάρουμε σαν ανακοίνωση.

Αλλά εμένα με άφησε ο άνθρωπος να καταλάβω οτι μόλις περάσει και το πρώτο διάστημα (πόσο μεγάλο θα είναι δεν ξέρω) και τεθούν τα βασικά, σημαντικά τεχνικά θέματα ύπο έλεγχο, ΤΟΤΕ θα έχουμε κάτι νεώτερο σχετικά με το admin pass, τις ports κλπ.

Συνολικά πάντως, ο άνθρωπος φάνηκε να είναι σοβαρός. Αλλά έγινε επίσης σαφές οτι δεν είναι κανείς τους (απ'τους τεχνικούς, που είναι οι μόνοι που μπορούν πράγματι να σου πουν κάτι λογικό και κατατοπιστικό για τα *τεχνικά* προβλήματά σου) σε θέση να δώσουν οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία σχετικά με την πολιτική της εταιρείας ή σε θέματα που μάλλον άπτονται του ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ή ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΟΥ τμήματος ή του ξέρω 'γω ποιανού.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο συγκεκριμένος τεχνικός μου είπε: "δεν ασχολούμαι με φόρουμ, και δεν ξέρω τί λέγεται εκεί, αλλά να ξέρετε οτι αυτά που ακούγονται έχουν ΟΛΑ διορθωθεί."  :Razz: 


Αυτά. Και, ως συνήθως ....  *don't shoot the messenger!*  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ. Ονόματα των παραπάνω εξυπηρετικών ανθρώπων ΔΕΝ γράφω, για ευνόητους λόγους, απλά τους αναφέρω, έτσι, σαν "ευχαριστώ" - επειδή είναι κρίμα κάποιοι υπάλληλοι που πραγματικά προσπαθούν να τους παίρνει η μπάλα των υπόλοιπων συνεργατών τους που κρύβονται πίσω απ'την "ανωνυμία" του συστήματος.

Y.Γ[2]   Όσο γράφω αυτό το post, disconnect δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα. Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτό  (τα απογευματόβραδα που ο κόσμος επιστρέφει απ'τις δουλειές του συνήθως το πράγμα χειροτερεύει). 

Υ.Γ.[3]  Εαν *όντως* αναγκαστώ να ακυρώσω, μιας και η δουλειά μου στηρίζεται στο να μπορώ να στήσω servers και να ελέγχω με remote admin μηχανήματα πελατών μου, τότε -ας με διορθώσει παρακαλώ κάποιος- είμαι "ΜΠΡΟΣ ΓΚΡΕΜΟΣ και πίσω ΟΝ", μιας και δεν αίτηθηκα φορητότητα αλλά *αριθμοδότηση* από την ΟΝ. Χέσε μέσα δηλαδή..

----------


## BKORON64

Φίλε nikosrr δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Έκανες αίτηση για φορητότητα και για νέο αριθμό;
Ή ο νέος αριθμός είναι προσφορά της ον και του γείτονα;

----------


## alexshmmy

> Αυτό που μετράει για μένα δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα, αλλά κυρίως  η σταθερότητα της γραμμής.


Την να την κανεις μια γραμμη που ειναι παντα σταθερη αλλα σερνεται?

----------


## CMS

> [I] 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ονόματα των παραπάνω εξυπηρετικών ανθρώπων ΔΕΝ γράφω, για ευνόητους λόγους, απλά τους αναφέρω, έτσι, σαν "ευχαριστώ" - επειδή είναι κρίμα κάποιοι υπάλληλοι που πραγματικά προσπαθούν να τους παίρνει η μπάλα των υπόλοιπων συνεργατών τους που κρύβονται πίσω απ'την "ανωνυμία" του συστήματος.
> 
> Y.Γ[2]   Όσο γράφω αυτό το post, disconnect δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα. Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτό  (τα απογευματόβραδα που ο κόσμος επιστρέφει απ'τις δουλειές του συνήθως το πράγμα χειροτερεύει).
> 
> Υ.Γ.[3]  Εαν *όντως* αναγκαστώ να ακυρώσω, μιας και η δουλειά μου στηρίζεται στο να μπορώ να στήσω servers και να ελέγχω με remote admin μηχανήματα πελατών μου, τότε -διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος- είμαι "ΜΠΡΟΣ ΓΚΡΕΜΟΣ και πίσω ΟΝ", μιας και δεν έχω φορητότητα αλλά η ΟΝ αριθμοδότησε στην περίπτωση μου. Σωστά;  Χέσε μέσα δηλαδή.


Επιτέλους ρε φίλε, μπράβο σου ... ΘΕΟΣ ΣΧΩΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΕΘΑΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ που έλεγε και ο Παπαγιανόπουλος στον Ηλιόπουλο όταν έδειρε την κόρη του ... γιατί έχω τα ίδια ακριβώς προβλήματα και εγώ με τηλεφωνία και ταχύτητες ... και φυσικά ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πίστεψα ότι φταίει ο χαλκός μου μέχρι το DSLAM του Χολαργού ... έχεις προσέξει αλήθεια ότι παρά το χαμηλό download speed , έχεις πάντα υψηλό upload? που από μόνο του αυτό δείχνει ότι στο download bandwidth τα έχουν κάνει θάλασσα και μάλιστα επιβαρύνοντας ιδιαίτερα κάποιους συγκεκριμένους DSLAM ...

καλά, σήμερα εγώ τους έργαψα και άλλα, για ΄το ότι δεν υπάρχει βέβαια αναμονή κλήσης  (δηλαδή την ώρα που μιλάς όποιος σε καλεί δείχνεις απασχολημένος κτλ κτλ)

Αντε να δούμε τί θα γίνει ...

----------


## jded

> Και, ως συνήθως ....  *don't shoot the messenger!*




Off Topic


		Ναι αλλά μη ξεχνάς ότι "THIS IS SPARTAAAAA!"  :Razz:

----------


## aZiMuTh

> καλά, σήμερα εγώ τους έργαψα και άλλα, για ΄το ότι δεν υπάρχει βέβαια αναμονή κλήσης  (δηλαδή την ώρα που μιλάς όποιος σε καλεί δείχνεις απασχολημένος κτλ κτλ)




Καλά... μόνο αυτά;  Για την τηλεφωνία δεν το συζητάω καν.  Στη δική μου γραμμή:

*::* Η αναμονή κλήσης δεν δουλεύει ακόμα
*::* Η αναγνώριση αριθμού πότε δουλεύει/πότε δε δουλεύει
*::* Θόρυβος στην γραμμή, ηχώ (ακούγονται όλα διπλά) και παραμόρφωση  (αυτό που συνήθως με ρωτάνε όλοι είναι: "γιατί ακούγεσαι σαν ρομπότ;")
*::* Κλήση με τονικό είναι αδύνατη. Αν περιμένω καμία 10αριά χτύπους το dial tone και πάρω με τονικό, μπορεί να πιάσει γραμμή. Αλλά και να πιάσει, το πιθανότερο είναι οτι θα μου βγεί άλλος αριθμός (βλέπε μήνυμα παραπάνω για το Λιμενικό Σώμα και πόσες φορές έχω βρεθεί να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο μαζί τους κατά λάθος)
*::* Κλήση με παλμικό είναι η μόνη περίπτωση να καταφέρω να πιάσω γραμμή. Όποτε παίρνω το κωλο-CC της ΟΝ (που χρειάζεται τονικό για να πατήσεις επιλογή ελληνικών, υπάρχοντος πελάτη, οικειακού χρήστη, κλπ.) πατάω το ' *** ' στο handset για να γυρίσω προσωρινά στο τονικό. (όχι, θα συνέχιζα να χρεώνω το κινητό μου για κάθε κλήση στο 801...)
*::* Οσο για τα uploads/downloads, αν κρίνω *μόνο* από το speedtest.net και σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με τον Amsterdam server (και όχι από τα υπόλοιπα speed test sites που δείχνουν πολύ χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες) τότε: 

- το *avg download* μου είναι *2066 kb/s*
- με (προσωρινό) peak (στις 10/4) τα *6262 kb/s* 
- για τουλάχιστον 7 μέρες η ταχύτητα ανέβαινε μέχρι τα *1148 kb/s το πολύ*. 

Υπόψην δεν έχω μπει καν στον κόπο να συνδέσω τον Sagem ακόμα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα περιορισμένου bandwidth λόγω IPTV.  

Τα δε uploads έχουν:
- *avg 389kb/s* 
- κυμαίνονται σε πολύ σταθερό επίπεδο μεταξύ *350-580 kb/s*
- με μοναδική εξαίρεση μέχρι στιγμής το peak που έκανε σήμερα (12/4) στα *808kb/s*.  

DSLAM Χολαργού κι εγώ.

Ειλικρινά, δεν θέλω να μπω στη διαδικασία να είμαι ούτε αισιόδοξος ούτε απαισιόδοξος. Αλλά τουλάχιστον θα 'μαι (σχετικά) ικανοποιημένος αν ΟΝΤΩΣ διατηρηθεί η κατάσταση *ΧΩΡΙΣ disconnects*, όπως μου έταξε ο τεχνικός σήμερα.

Ο εν λόγω τεχνικός μου είπε πάντως να συνεχίσω να το έχω γυρισμένο στο παλμικό και να περιμένω 3 δευτερόλεπτα πριν καλέσω τον αριθμό  :ROFL: 

Τον ρώτησα μήπως πρέπει κιόλας να "παίρνω το μηδέν" για να ακούω καλύτερα!  (αααχ... 1985 σου'ρχομαι!)

Αντε, και στα δικά σου  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> DSLAM Χολαργού κι εγώ.
> 
> Ειλικρινά, δεν θέλω να μπω στη διαδικασία να είμαι ούτε αισιόδοξος ούτε απαισιόδοξος. Αλλά τουλάχιστον θα 'μαι (σχετικά) ικανοποιημένος αν ΟΝΤΩΣ διατηρηθεί η κατάσταση *ΧΩΡΙΣ disconnects*, όπως μου έταξε ο τεχνικός σήμερα.
> 
> Ο εν λόγω τεχνικός μου είπε πάντως να συνεχίσω να το έχω γυρισμένο στο παλμικό και να περιμένω 3 δευτερόλεπτα πριν καλέσω τον αριθμό 
> 
> Τον ρώτησα μήπως πρέπει κιόλας να "παίρνω το μηδέν" για να ακούω καλύτερα!  (αααχ... 1985 σου'ρχομαι!)
> 
> Αντε, και στα δικά σου


Εντάξει εντάξει, είναι πια σαφές ... έχουμε ακριβώς τα ΙΔΙΑ προβλήματα σε τηλεφωνία και internet. Απλά έχω προσέξει ότι upload ταχύτητες είναι σταθερά πάνω από τα 500 kbps και συνήθως στα 800 kbps. Αλλά όλα τα άλλα είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα, τους έστειλα μία επιστολή λέγοντάς τους ότι όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα συνιστούν μη παροχή υπηρεσιών και αρνούμαι τις χρεώσεις τους μέχρι να τα αποκαταστήσουν΄.

Φυσικά θα αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι με την επικοινωνία μας είναι σαφές ότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ από τους ΄δυό μας δεν έχει βλάβη (γιατί το άκουσα και αυτό) , απλά το DSLAM του Χολαργού είναι κάπου στην ουρά τους σε bandwidth, συνδέσεις με παρόχους κτλ κτλ. Να δούμε ... να είμαστε σε επαφή, ήδη σε πέρασα στην λίστα φίλων και προσωπικών μηνυμάτων για να παρακολουθώ εκ τους σύνεγγυς την πρόοδό μας ...

----------


## vassilis3

> Εντάξει εντάξει, είναι πια σαφές ... έχουμε ακριβώς τα ΙΔΙΑ προβλήματα σε τηλεφωνία και internet. Απλά έχω προσέξει ότι upload ταχύτητες είναι σταθερά πάνω από τα 500 kbps και συνήθως στα 800 kbps. Αλλά όλα τα άλλα είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα, τους έστειλα μία επιστολή λέγοντάς τους ότι όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα συνιστούν μη παροχή υπηρεσιών και αρνούμαι τις χρεώσεις τους μέχρι να τα αποκαταστήσουν΄.
> 
> Φυσικά θα αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι με την επικοινωνία μας είναι σαφές ότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ από τους ΄δυό μας δεν έχει βλάβη (γιατί το άκουσα και αυτό) , απλά το DSLAM του Χολαργού είναι κάπου στην ουρά τους σε bandwidth, συνδέσεις με παρόχους κτλ κτλ. Να δούμε ... να είμαστε σε επαφή, ήδη σε πέρασα στην λίστα φίλων και προσωπικών μηνυμάτων για να παρακολουθώ εκ τους σύνεγγυς την πρόοδό μας ...


και εγώ τα ιδια απο το ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ, λέτε να είμαι στο dslam του ΧΟλαργού!!!!!
Δεν εχει ο Χολαργός μόνο αυτά τα πρόβλήματα
Ιδια και απαράλαχτα στο Κερατσίνι
Μονο που δεν έχω δεί τεχνικό ούτε για δειγμα, δεν καταδέχονται φαινεται
ΕΛατε και απο δωωωωω  :Worthy:

----------


## CMS

> Υπόψην δεν έχω μπει καν στον κόπο να συνδέσω τον Sagem ακόμα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα περιορισμένου bandwidth λόγω IPTV.


Για τον SAGEM δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο, παίζουν όλα τα κανάλια, ONCINEMA, ONREC αραιά πού και πού κάνει λίγο θόρυβο ... Φυσικά αν εκείνη την στιγμή ανάψεις computer πέφτεις σε επίπεδα dialup σύνδεσης ... οπότε αυτά τα δύο δεν παίζουν παρέα προς το παρόν ... απλά δεν χρειάζονται 4mbps αυστηρά για TV...

Μπορείς να στείλεις και εσύ ένα fax ... είναι καλό να υπάρχει γραπτή πίεση εκ μέρους μας ώστε να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση σε αυτό το φουκαριάρικο το DSLAM αν και δεν είναι το χειρότερο σε συμεπριφορά από ότι βλέπω ...

----------


## aZiMuTh

> Αλλά όλα τα άλλα είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα, τους έστειλα μία επιστολή λέγοντάς τους ότι όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα συνιστούν μη παροχή υπηρεσιών και αρνούμαι τις χρεώσεις τους μέχρι να τα αποκαταστήσουν΄.


Γι'αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο, όσο τους έπαιρνα (από τις 30/3 που ήρθε ο τεχνικός και έκανε την μέτρηση της γραμμής) τηλέφωνο τους ρωτούσα:  "Για πείτε μου.. Τί λέει η κατάσταση που έχετε μπροστά στην οθόνη σας; Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος ακόμα ή όχι;".  Και μέχρι το Πάσχα μου λέγανε οτι δεν είμαι ακόμα. Τους τόνιζα οτι μέχρι να με ενεργοποιήσουν, *μη και δω κανέναν λογαριασμό που να ξεκινάει από τέλος Μαρτίου...* γιατί θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει.

Αλλά εδώ θα είμαστε φίλε μου. Και όταν αρχίσουν να έρχονται οι πρώτοι λογ/σμοί (με ταχυδρομείο, γιατί αν δουλέψει το myON πριν το καλοκαίρι, σφύρα μου) έχουμε να ρίξουμε πολύ γέλιο (ή κλάμα).

Ερώτηση:   όταν λες οτι τους "έγραψες", εννοείς οτι τους έστειλες email; Ή fax;  Ή τους έγραψες εκεί που σε γράφουνε κι εκείνοι;  :Smile: 


Γιατί ίσως (λέω, ΙΣΩΣ) να μην ήταν κακή ιδέα "όλοι εμείς", οι ενεργοποιημένοι ή ημι-ενεργοποιημένοι να στέλναμε fax ή email απαιτώντας να ξεκινήσει η χρέωση απ'την ημερομηνία που θα μας πάρουνε και θα μας ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΝ οτι πλέον είμαστε ενεργοποιημένοι (και άρα 'παίζουν όλα'). Μέχρι στιγμής κανείς δεν με έχει πάρει, ακούω αντιφατικά πράγματα απ'τον κάθε υπάλληλο, συνεχίζω να έχω προβλήματα, άρα δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ενεργοποιημένο. 

Το πολύ πολύ να τους πληρώσω τις κλήσεις που έχω κάνει και μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## jded

> Το πολύ πολύ να τους πληρώσω τις κλήσεις που έχω κάνει και μέχρι εκεί.


Συμπεριλαμβανομένες και αυτές προς το Λιμενικό?  :Razz:

----------


## SakisT

Τα ίδια προβλήματα έχω κι έγω, αλλά χθες δοκίμασα κάτι που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση.  Στο σπίτι έχω συνολικά 4 συσκευές τηλεφώνου.  Μόλις γύρισα λοιπόν στο σπίτι, είδα ότι η σύνδεση έχει 'πέσει'.  Μετά από πολλές επανακινήσεις του Router (LinkSys W200) δεν γινόταν τίποτα.  Έβγαλα τη μια συσκευή από τη πρίζα και αμέσως το Router συγχρόνισαε στα 1200 περίπου dl και 957 ul.  Μόλις το είδα έβγαλα και τη δεύτερη συσκευή και ανέβηκα στα 4200 περίπου dl και 900.. κάτι ul.  Έβγαλα και τη τρίτη συσκευή και πήγα στα 7200 dl και 900.. κάτι ul.  Όλα αυτά μέσα σε 5-6 λεπτά.  Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο;  Μπορεί κανείς να το εξηγήσει; :Thinking:

----------


## zatast

αν δεν εχεις βαλει φιλτρα στις συσκευες ειναι φανταστικο και τελειο αυτο που συνεβει!!

----------


## rtcwrules

Καλησπέρα,

Στα γνωστά πλέον προβλήματα (disconnects, οικτρά χαμηλές ταχύτητες και πολύ υψηλά pings με εξωτερικό) πέρα από Χολαργό, Κερατσίνι προσθέστε και το DSLAM της Φρεαττύδος, στον Πειραιά. 

PS: Τουλάχιστον δουλεύει άψογα η τηλεφωνία

----------


## SakisT

> αν δεν εχεις βαλει φιλτρα στις συσκευες ειναι φανταστικο και τελειο αυτο που συνεβει!!



Φίλτρα έχουν ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευές, μήπως δεν θα έπρεπε;

----------


## baltazar1999

Για 1000η φορα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο για το γνωστο προβλημα των disconnects και υψηλων Pings.
Μου ειπαν και καλα οτι οι τεχνικοι φτιαχνουν τα προβληματα αυτα στις περιοχες που εχουν προβλημα και οτι σε 3-4 μερες θα ειναι οκ.
Δεν το πολυπιστευω αλλα ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.

----------


## zatast

> Φίλτρα έχουν ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευές, μήπως δεν θα έπρεπε;


Οχι, πρεπει γιαυτο και το δινουν.εκτος κι αν στις κορυφαιες γραμμες της Οn αυτο δεν ισχυει και καταρριψουν τους νομους της φυσικης.Λογικα εισαι στην παραλογη φαση της Ον οπου ακομα τεσταρει γι αυτο εχεις αυτο το προβλημα.

----------


## Cacofonix

Το κορυφαί το είδα σήμερα στο metro. Μια κοπελίτσα, η οποία διάβαζε κάτι. Λέω καμμιά φοιτητριούλα θα είναι. Και πέφτει το μάτι μου, στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία της σελίδας που διάβαζε και τι βλέπω, το σήμα της ΟΝ! Προφανώς η κοπέλα εργάζεται στην εταιρεία και είχε ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις για το τι πρέπει να λέει στους πελάτες!

----------


## Avvocato

> *Avvocato*, να υποθέσω ότι γύρισες στον ΟΤΕ; Ή μήπως μαζοχίζεσαι περιμένοντας τη Vivodi για CableTV;


Κοιτα να δεις..........εχω γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ με shared llu  σε HOL 4μβ και αλλη μια γραμμη με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (αυτη που γραφω εδω) αλλα καμια απο αυτες δεν ειναι δικια μου, μια των δικων μου απο το διπλα σπιτι και αλλη μια της θειας μου κι αυτη απο το διπλα διαμερισμα.

Δοκιμασα να βαλω Τελλας οταν πρωτοβγηκε το Zisto τον νεομβριο αλλα περιμενα αδικα μεχρι τις αρχες Φλεβαρη να με συνδεσουν οποτε και βαρεθηκα και το ακυρωσα. Τωρα με την ΟΝ ελεγα μηπως και δω φως, αλλα διστυχως κι αυτοι ειναι ιδιοι και μαλιστα πολυ χειροτεροι απο την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ. Οποτε φαγανε κι αυτοι ακυρο. 
Για Vivodi δεν το σκεφτομαι διοτι τα 65 Ευρω ειναι πολλα για Ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο το μηνα. Εχασα βλεπεις την προσφορα τους ελεω ΟΝ.
Μαλλον με βλεπω να κοβω την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και να βαζω FORTHNET 10μβ σε λιγο. Το προβλημα ειναι πως παλι δεν θα εχω τηλεφωνο στο ονομα μου στο σπιτι και θα το ηθελα για πολλους και διαφορους λογους.
Οπως καταλαβατε δεν με νοιαζει να εχω παροχη ιντερνετ αποκλειστικα μιας και ουτος ή αλλος με 4μβ ειμαι καλυμενος, απλα ηθελα και τηλεφωνια φτηνη (μιας και μιλαω πολυ στο τηλεφωνο σε διαρκεια λογω δουλειας) και αφου μπορουσα γιατι να μην εχω και 10μβ.
Βεβαια τωρα θα περιμενω κανενα μηνα να δω και τι θα βγαλει στην αγορα ο ΟΤΕ επειτα απο τις εξαγγελειες του. Εξαλου για απλο κατεβασμα οι διαφορες απο 4μβ και ανω στην ταχυτητα δεν κανουν τρελη διαφορα. Τι να περιμενεις 10 λεπτα για ενα εργο 700μβ τι να περιμενεις μιση ωρα. Εδω πριν μερικους μηνες περιμεναμε μια ολοκληρη μερα γθια να κατεβει. 

Οσον αφορα την TV.......με αφηνει παγερα αδιαφορο.

----------


## Daemon

> ...Βεβαια τωρα θα περιμενω κανενα μηνα να δω και τι θα βγαλει στην αγορα ο ΟΤΕ επειτα απο τις εξαγγελειες του. Εξαλου για απλο κατεβασμα οι διαφορες απο 4μβ και ανω στην ταχυτητα δεν κανουν τρελη διαφορα. Τι να περιμενεις 10 λεπτα για ενα εργο 700μβ τι να περιμενεις μιση ωρα. Εδω πριν μερικους μηνες περιμεναμε μια ολοκληρη μερα γθια να κατεβει. 
> 
> Οσον αφορα την TV.......με αφηνει παγερα αδιαφορο.


H ON πάντως πιστεύω ότι θα σοβαρευτεί και θα αναδειχθεί σύντομα σε μία καλή εταιρία.

         ¨Οσον αφορά την προσφορά του ΟΤΕ, μην το ψάχνεις, τιμές φθηνές δεν θα δεις και τζάμπα περιμένεις. Αυτό που σου προτείνω, είναι να κάνεις μετά τις 4/5 ενεργοποίηση Telefonet+ (της Vivo) που έχει απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές και νομίζω 10mb Internet (εκτός αν τα έχεις βάλει με την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία, πίστεψε με, δεν είσαι ο μόνος!). Ψάξ'το λίγο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακριβώς για την προσφορά, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι έχει τζάμπε κλήσεις. 

Τέλος, σου πρότεινα κατά τις αρχές του Μαίου γιατί επιτέλους θα ισχύει ο νέος RUO, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ακούς τα παραμύθια κάθε πάροχου και να ξέρεις ακριβώς σε ποιο στάδιο βρίσκεται η γραμμή σου ανά πάσα στιγμή!

----------


## pgatzoyas

Καλησπέρα,

μερικά στατιστικά στοιχεία.

Speedtest.net

102 τεστ από 15 Μαρτίου μέχρι και σήμερα.

Σας επισυνάπτω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Avesael

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> μερικά στατιστικά στοιχεία.
> 
> Speedtest.net
> 
> 102 τεστ από 15 Μαρτίου μέχρι και σήμερα.
> 
> Σας επισυνάπτω τα αποτελέσματα.


Συγχαρητήρια φίλε! Πρέπει να είσαι ο μόνος που βγάζει τέτοια αποτελέσματα. Τελικά η ΟΝ είναι ο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ όπως βλέπουμε....ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ! Τι καταγγελίες και ΠΑΠ...ΡΙΕΣ λέτε! ΟΝ ρε!  :Worthy:  

Υ.Γ. Φίλε είναι καλός ο μισθός στην ΟΝ; Να έλθουμε κι εμείς αν είναι...Τι διάολο, τόσα χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι...(πλάκα έτσι :Wink:   :ROFL:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Avesael

Το τραγικό είναι ότι με τέτοιες ελεεινές ταχύτητες, η ΟΝ βγαίνει σε country rank 99% faster! και faster από το 91% των connections! Δηλαδή ΠΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ είναι οι άλλοι Providers;;;
Εκτός αν στο speedtest.net βγάζουν άλλα αντί άλλων...ακου εκεί 1.2ΜΒbit Μ.Ο. .....Δεν την κλείνουν να ησυχάσουν κι αυτοί κι εμείς, αντί να ανακοινώνουν συμφωνίες με την Oracle....

----------


## CMS

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> μερικά στατιστικά στοιχεία.
> 
> Speedtest.net
> 
> 102 τεστ από 15 Μαρτίου μέχρι και σήμερα.
> 
> Σας επισυνάπτω τα αποτελέσματα.


Απίστευτα αποτελέσματα ...  :Closed topic:  

4 στο forum συνδεδεμένοι στο DSLAM Χολαργού και πάνω από 2Mbps δεν έχουμε δει ούτε στο όνειρό μας ... και εσύ σε average ξεπέρασες τα ονομαστικά ...

Εκτός αν επειδή είσαι ο πρώτος που κλείδωσες στο DSLAM πήρες καλή πόρτα και εμείς μπακατέλες ... δηλαδή σε λίγο θα μας φταίνει και θα κυνηγάμε και τις πόρτες στα DSLAM...  :Worthy:  

A ρε ΟΝ , θα μας τρελάνεις ...

----------


## zatast

τελεια φιλε μπραβο.Αυριο μετακομιζω χολαργο αλλα πειραζει που θα βαρεσω ακυρωση στην off?Βαρεθηκα να περιμενω.

----------


## mpamparos

> Τέλος, σου πρότεινα κατά τις αρχές του Μαίου γιατί επιτέλους θα ισχύει ο νέος RUO, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ακούς τα παραμύθια κάθε πάροχου και να ξέρεις ακριβώς σε ποιο στάδιο βρίσκεται η γραμμή σου ανά πάσα στιγμή!


Τι ειν'αυτο;

----------


## No-Name

> Τι ειν'αυτο;




Off Topic


		Αυτό ειναι ένα θαύμα:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88690

----------


## mpamparos

Τζαματο! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## tony montana

Το παρακάτω wallpaper είναι μια ευγενική προσφορά της ON Telecoms

Το είδαμε κι αυτό... 
Τι άλλο να περιμένουμε πια :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Έχεις σκεφτεί να καλέσεις κάποιον παπά?
	


Αλήθεια τέτοια ώρα ποιος μπορεί να είναι στο ρουτέρι σου?

----------


## tony montana

Δεν είναι φρέσκο το screenshot, το μεσημέρι πήγα να μπω στο ρούτερ αλλά.. δεν με άφησε ο θείος Administrator.
Λες να είναι η ώρα που βγαίνουν παγανιά  :Whistle:

----------


## Clepsydra

> Το κορυφαί το είδα σήμερα στο metro. Μια κοπελίτσα, η οποία διάβαζε κάτι. Λέω καμμιά φοιτητριούλα θα είναι. Και πέφτει το μάτι μου, στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία της σελίδας που διάβαζε και τι βλέπω, το σήμα της ΟΝ! Προφανώς η κοπέλα εργάζεται στην εταιρεία και είχε ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις για το τι πρέπει να λέει στους πελάτες!


Μπα τους εχουν μοιρασει κασσετες,αφου ολοι τα ιδια λενε οποτε και να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο :Razz:   :Whistle:

----------


## sportis

Εχω να μπω μερες και ισως να εχω χασει καποια επεισοδια, τελικα υπαρχει κανενας πληρως ενεργοποιημενος???

----------


## pgatzoyas

Καλημέρα,

Ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες από το ακόλουθο link http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88701

αναγκάστηκε τεχνικός της ON να ρυθμίσει ξανά το router (Pirelli). Έκτοτε (χθες 13:00) δεν έχει γίνει ούτε ένα disconnect !!! (είχα περίπου 1-2 disconnects την ώρα).

----------


## imelman

πιθανόν να σας ξενερώσω αλλά θα το πώ

Έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση στην κοπέλα μου στο Γκύζη απο την Μεγάλη Πέμπτη και όλα παίζουν κανονικά...

Το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι κάποιες ώρες τις ημέρας (βράδυ κυρίως) πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες το οποίο λύνεται αμέσως με το να κλείσω το pirelli και να το αφήσω λίγη ώρα χωρίς ΚΑΝΕΝΑ καλώδιο πάνω του.

Απο rapidshare κατεβάζω (σε άθροισμα αρχείων και όχι σε μεμονωμένο) σταθερά με 1,3mb (επαναλαμβάνω αθροιστικά)

Η τηλεόραση παίζει κανονικά με τα ξένα κανάλια να έχουν εκπληκτική εικόνα και με τα ελληνικά να έχουν πολύ ανώτερη εικόνα απο αυτή της κεραίας (στο Γκύζη ειναι δράμα η κατάσταση με τις κεραιές...δεν πιάνουν τίποτα) 

Όταν λειτουργούν μαζί τηλεόραση και internet και κατεβάζω τα κέρατά μου κάνει μερικά σπασίματα ο ήχος και έχω μείωση στο bandwidth περίπου 0,4mb

To τηλέφωνο όλα καλά εκτός απο μερικές φορές που πρέπει να καλέσω 2 φορές το ίδιο νούμερο για να μιλήσω.

Υ.Γ.1 Όταν θα ξαναπάω θα σας ανεβάσω screenshot στο οποίο στο speedtest.net μου δείχνει οτι έχω ταχύτητα 0,1 και εγώ την επόμενη στιγμή ξεκινάω και κατεβάζω στο rapidshare με 10.... :Thinking:  

Υ.Γ.2 Ελπίζω να μη το γρουσουζέψω: Η πολυκατοικία είναι παμπάλαιη η καλωδιώσεις για το π.... και όμως βλέπετε. Νομίζω οτι είναι να σου κάτσει.......

----------


## bonsai

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Θα εκτιμούσα αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε μια άποψη.
Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος(!) απο 29.03 Μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω ούτε τηλ, ούτε δίκτυο. Έχω πάρει πάνω από 25 τηλ κ άλλα τόσα mail - άλλα αυτό είναι μια άλλη μεγάλη ιστορία.

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής:

Η γραμμή είναι καινούρια - όχι φορητότητα.
Το τηλέφωνο είναι νεκρό.
Γίνεται ενώ έχει συγχρονίσει το DSL (στο ρούτερ) και η μόνη σελίδα που μπορώ να μπω είναι η ΟΝ αλλά πουθενά αλλού (δε παίρνω Public ip) να μου λένε ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή και ότι το έχουν δώσει βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένουν απάντηση από αυτόν;
Πως γίνεται να παίρνω local ip, να μπορώ να μπαίνω στην ON και να φταίει η γραμμή;;

Ρε παιδιά έχουν δίκιο ή θα με τρελάνουν;; :Thinking:   :Whistle:

----------


## greekzero

μπες στο router interface από τo κομπιούτερ σου και χρησιμοποίησε την ip 192.168.1.1 user on pass on πάτησε στο status και στο Security Log δες τι σου λέει εκεί.εάν έχεις PPP ok τότε θα πρέπει να βλέπεις κανονικά άλλες σελίδες αλλιώς πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο να σου φτιάξουνε τις ρυθμίσεις του router.

----------


## bonsai

> μπες στο router interface από τo κομπιούτερ σου και χρησιμοποίησε την ip 192.168.1.1 user on pass on πάτησε στο status και στο Security Log δες τι σου λέει εκεί.εάν έχεις PPP ok τότε θα πρέπει να βλέπεις κανονικά άλλες σελίδες αλλιώς πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο να σου φτιάξουνε τις ρυθμίσεις του router.


Θενξ, θα το κάνω όταν πάω σπίτι, τώρα είμαι δουλειά. Πάντως να αποκλείσουμε λέτε ότι φταίει η γραμμή άρα κ ο πΟΤΕ;

----------


## greekzero

εάν παίρνει ip και βλέπεις on δε νομίζω ότι φταίει ο οτε.εγώ πιστεύω ότι εάν τo modem μιλάει με τo δίκτυο τις on τότε απλά πρέπει να μπει ένας από αυτούς μέσα να βάλει τα settings και θα είσαι ok.δοκίμασε να βάλεις κανένα άλλο modem επάνω.

----------


## bonsai

> εάν παίρνει ip και βλέπεις on δε νομίζω ότι φταίει ο οτε.εγώ πιστεύω ότι εάν τo modem μιλάει με τo δίκτυο τις on τότε απλά πρέπει να μπει ένας από αυτούς μέσα να βάλει τα settings και θα είσαι ok.δοκίμασε να βάλεις κανένα άλλο modem επάνω.


Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω, αυτό τους λέω αλλά τίποτα αυτοί. Τον ύπνο τους. Άντε να δούμε. Thanks greek0! :One thumb up:

----------


## vfragos

Την πρώτη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκα, το πιρέλλι τις πρώτες ώρες δεν έπερνε public ip και έβλεπα μόνο την σελίδα της ΟΝ. Έβαλα επάνω ένα δικό μου μόντεμ και όλα έπαιζαν μια χαρά.

----------


## bonsai

> Την πρώτη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκα, το πιρέλλι τις πρώτες ώρες δεν έπερνε public ip και έβλεπα μόνο την σελίδα της ΟΝ. Έβαλα επάνω ένα δικό μου μόντεμ και όλα έπαιζαν μια χαρά.


Τότε όμως δούλευε το τηλέφωνό σου; Λες αν βάλω κι εγώ άλλο να δουλέυει; :Thinking:

----------


## vfragos

> Τότε όμως δούλευε το τηλέφωνό σου; Λες αν βάλω κι εγώ άλλο να δουλέυει;


Δούλευε, εάν εξερέσεις ότι δεν μπορούσαν να με πάρουν απο σταθερό οτέ. Απο την στιγμή που η γραμμή σου συγχρονίζει και εάν σου έχουν δώσει ip (στον καθένα απο εμάς απ' ότι κατάλαβα και απ' ότι έχω δεί, δίνουν static ip) πιστεύω ότι θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Dimitris73

Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ... Το pirelli δεν μπορεί να κατεβάσει το script file κι έτσι δεν μπορεί να πάρει κανονική ip... Με άλλο μοντεμ που δοκίμασα σερφάρω μια χαρά... Τους έχω πάρει ένα σωρό τηλέφωνα, αλλά ακόμη το κοιτάνε... (από τις 5/4)

----------


## vassilis3

εεεεχουνε τρελαθεί ρεεε
δεν πάνε καλά
λενεεεε οτι τα παράπονά μου περί χαμηλής ταχύτητας δεν ευσταθούν!!!!! :Twisted Evil:  

αντε καλά λεω και το τηλεφωνο? ααα ναι αυτό το ξέρουμε μου λένε θα λυθεί στο μέλλον!!!! :Whistle:  

τι να πω...
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## bonsai

Αυτό ακριβώς! Δε μπορεί να κατεβάσει το script file κι εμένα. Εσένα Δημήτρη το τηλέφωνο παίζει;

----------


## unicrdc

Θέλω να ρωτήσω εσάς που έχετε ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί (εγώ όχι ακόμα) εάν ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει όταν το πράσινο λαμπάκι με την ένδειξη ADSL αναβοσβήνει διαρκώς. Το τηλέφωνο μου λειτουργεί εδώ και δύο μέρες κανονικότατα και η φορητότητα μαζί (μετά από 15 ημέρες που ήταν νεκρό). Μιλάω με κάποιον τεχνικό ο οποίος μου λέει πως θα πρέπει να περαστούν κάποια settings στο router και μου ζήτησε να αφήσω το pc ανοιχτό. Είχε συμβεί  και σε εσάς αυτό πριν αποκτήσετε πρόσβαση σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες;

----------


## AnastasiosK

Καλησπερα παιδακια..ελπιζω να μην εχω γινει disconnect μεχρι να τελει.... ωσω αυτο το μηνυμα χεχε.
Μενω Αγια Παρασκευη και το πιρελλι συγχρονιζει μονιμα στα 6μβιτ.Πηρα τηλ το τεχνικο τμημα , τους το ανεφερα ,ειπαν τους κλασικους παππαδες..εισαι μακρια κ.λ.π και τους λεω..ωραια..να το δεχτω..αλλα οταν ηρθε ο τεχνικος να τσεκαρει την γραμμη γιατι δεν μου το ανεφερε και εγραψε ολα οκ χωρις καμια παρατηρηση?
Περιμενω απαντηση τους για το αν θα χρεωθω 54€ για να ξαναερθει..και φυσικα να τον ξεχ.σω live.

----------


## Dimitris73

> Αυτό ακριβώς! Δε μπορεί να κατεβάσει το script file κι εμένα. Εσένα Δημήτρη το τηλέφωνο παίζει;


Παίζει αλλά με τραγικό θόρυβο.... Επίσης μέχρι χτες δεν μπορούσαν να με πάρουν λόγω φορητότητας, αλλά από χτες οκ αυτό....

----------


## manicx

> Καλησπερα παιδακια..ελπιζω να μην εχω γινει disconnect μεχρι να τελει.... ωσω αυτο το μηνυμα χεχε.
> Μενω Αγια Παρασκευη και το πιρελλι συγχρονιζει μονιμα στα 6μβιτ.Πηρα τηλ το τεχνικο τμημα , τους το ανεφερα ,ειπαν τους κλασικους παππαδες..εισαι μακρια κ.λ.π και τους λεω..ωραια..να το δεχτω..αλλα οταν ηρθε ο τεχνικος να τσεκαρει την γραμμη γιατι δεν μου το ανεφερε και εγραψε ολα οκ χωρις καμια παρατηρηση?
> Περιμενω απαντηση τους για το αν θα χρεωθω 54€ για να ξαναερθει..και φυσικα να τον ξεχ.σω live.


Που μένεις Αγ Παρασκευή;

----------


## Avvocato

Εγω κυριοι και επισημα απο σημερα ειμαι OFF.

Εφυγε το γραμματακι με το φαξακι στο 6151300 με την διακοπη της παραγγελιας

Αν ειναι να τους περιμενω αιωνιως δεν αξιζει.

Αλλωστε καλο ειναι να αναμενω εξελιξεις.......δεν με πειραζει να δω και την προσφορα του ΟΤΕ και να βαλω γραμμη επειτα.

Η χρονια εφυγε, το καλοκαιρι και η θαλασσα ερχεται. Καλο Σεπτεμβρη

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Που μένεις Αγ Παρασκευή;



Ελ.Βενιζελου - Τσακο

----------


## Aspidas

Παιδία μετά από 2 μήνες που παρατηρώ το Forum είμαι και εγώ πλέον στην Ευχάριστη :Whistle:  θέση να δηλώσω πως απο χθές όπως λέει και η Υπογραφή παρακάτω είμαι On??? :Thinking:  

Τηλέφωνο Perfect, άλλα το Pirelli όταν πάει να συγχρονίσει κάθε 20 δεύτερα πλαγιολισθαίνει και καταλήγει στο γκρεμό. Μιλάμε παίζει και 150 φορές να κάνει Crash την ώρα. Κλείδωμα εντωμεταξύ στα dl:13000, ul:1000 , οταν τα καταφέρνει βέβαια.

Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι?

01/02 -> Αποστολή αίτησης μέσω Φαξ
13/02 -> Επαναποστολή αίτησης μέσω φαξ, (το πρωτό λένε δεν το λάβανε)χμμ
20/03 -> Μετά από δπλό στήσιμο, ένα 9ωρο για το γαμ..το..,
             Παραλαβη Εξοπλισμού
28/03 -> Ο Τεχνικός της On δεν βρίσκει τη γραμμή από το Διαμερίσμα μου στο κατανεμητή. Μετρώντας τη γραμμη πάντως από το Οτε Box το router του (Linksys WAG354) κλειδώνει στα 13000.

03/04 -> Ξανάρχεται ο ίδιος Τεχνικός για να συνδέσει τα καλώδια απο το διαμέρισμα μου που κατά τύχη?? πάντως ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου τα βρήκε. Γραμμή όμως ΝΕΚΡΗ. What??  -> Αναφορά προβλήματος στον ΟΤΕ.

12/04 -> Μετά από 42 εργάσιμες είμαι finally Οn, or maybe not. Μόνο το τηλ λειτουργεί. Το Spirelli  κάθε 10 δεύτερα πέφτει σε λάδια.

Με τις Υγείες μας!!

----------


## akaloith

παιδια τρεμωωωω
τι ειναι αυτα που γραφετε? τραγικες καταστασεις

τουλαχιστον εσεις η ονιτες ενεργοποιειστε γρηγορα
ενω εμεις οι βιβοντιανοι ακομα περιμενουμε...

και το χειροτερο σεναριο ειναι αφου τελικα και εμεις ενεργοποιηθουμε (καθυστερημενοι σε σχεση με σας) να εχουμε αντιστοιχα προβληματα
διαβαζω το τι γραφετε και εχει σηκωθει η τριχα στη σκεψη οτι μπορει να παθω τα ιδια
Πως την παλευετε?

----------


## iliasko

Για δοκίμασε να βάλεις το ρούτερ κατευθείαν στην γραμμή χωρίς το splitter ενδιάμεσα. Δεν θα έχεις τηλέφωνο φυσικά αλλα κάνε μια δοκιμή για τις διακοπές. Λέω, μήπως... και πές μας το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Aspidas

Will do iliasko, αλλά επείδη τώρα βρίσκομαι στο πατρικό μου, θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο πρωί και θα σου πώ τα αποτελεσματα. Θα βάλω και δείγμα από speedtest.net αν και νομίζω δεν είναι από οτι έχω διαβάσει αξιόπιστο.

Με Spirelli και rON jeremy πίσω από το τιμόνι λέει για λιμανάκια?? :Thinking:

----------


## Nemessis

Παίρνω το CC τηλέφωνο να δηλώσω βλάβη για χαμηλες ταχύτητες και για disconnects. Αφου του αναλύω το όλο πρόβλημα μου απαντάει:

-" Τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες μπορώ να τις εξηγήσω λόγο δικτύου, τα disconnects όμως?"

-"Ξερετε κύριε της ΟΝ, έχω πολύ χαμηλώ SNR! SNR=3"

-"Χμμμ...τι είναι το SNR?"

-"To sound to noise ratio? Έχει σχέση με τον θόρυβο της γραμμης σχετικά με το σήμα ADSL".

-"Δηλαδή δέν ακούτε καθαρά στο τηλέφωνο?"

-"Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Καλη νύχτα"

Είμαι περίεργος να δώ τι άλλο θα ακούσω.

----------


## CMS

Απίστευτα πράγματα σήμερα το βράδυ ... φαίνεται ότι πέφτει σκάλισμα από την ΟΝ ...

Θεαματική βελτίωση σε ταχύτητες και ping ...  :Worthy:  

Θα παρακαλούσα τους mystic, ioannis32, aZiMuTh και άλλους συναγωνιστές στον Χολαργό να επαληθεύσουν τις μετρήσεις ...

Οι ταχύτητες όλες από τα μετρητικά των sites σε επίπεδα μονίμως άνω των 3.000 kbps ...
Χαμηλές ακόμα θα μου πείτε ... μα όχι όχι ...
Επειδή μου έκανε εντύπωση κάτι γρήγορα κατεβάσματα σελίδων που έβλεπα αλλά και κάτι γρήγορα μικρά download, ενεργοποιώ DAP ... και νάτα ... οι μετρήσεις όλες σχεδόν στα ονομαστικά δηλαδή σταθερά πάνω από 800KB/s ενώ δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που χτυπήσανε για πλάκα τα 1200 kB/s ... λέω δεν μπορεί , ας αρχίσω με τον πρωτόγονο τρόπο, κατεβάσματα από servers MICROSOFT και GOOGLE ... με το χρονόμετρο χειρός πράγματι μεγάλα αρχεία των 25MB σε επίπεδα ταχυτήτων της τάξης άνω των 800kB/s ...
κρίμα για το speedtest.net με παραπλάνησε και αυτό δίνοντας μόνο 3.500 κbps , σίγουρα πάντως καλύτερα από κάθε άλλη φορά ... πάντως πρώτη φορά σήμερα είδα ονομαστικές των 1.200 kB/s και πραγματικά ζαλίστηκα ... αξίζει τον κόπο φίλοι μου να περιμένετε ...
Αρα ήταν αλήθεια και η είδηση της υπόσχεσης του τεχνικού ότι θα δούμε καλύτερες μέρες από την άλλη εβδομάδα ... ένα είναι το βέβαιο , ότι πέφτει σοβαρό σκάλισμα αυτή την στιγμή από την ΟΝ, μακάρι να συνεχιστεί καλά ... :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Aspidas

Απο Βουλγαρία


Από Ρώμη


και by the way το cirelli δείχνει αυτά
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1015 Kbps.
Download:  12851 Kbps.

Γνώμες σε αυτο?

Τα disconnects μειώθηκαν από, κάθε 20 δεύτερα σε κάθε 20 λεπτο.

----------


## Avesael

> .... ενεργοποιώ DAP ... και νάτα ... οι μετρήσεις όλες σχεδόν στα ονομαστικά δηλαδή σταθερά πάνω από 800KB/s...


Τι εννοείες με το "ενεργοποιώ DAP";;;

----------


## pgatzoyas

> Ελ.Βενιζελου - Τσακο


Καλησπέρα,

εγώ μένω Χειμάρρας και Ελ. Βενιζέλου και συγχρονίζω στα 10000 Kbps down και 1000 Kbps up.

Επίσης ανήκω στον ΟΤΕ Χολαργού και όχι Αγ. Παρασκευής

----------


## ownagE_

> Τι εννοείες με το "ενεργοποιώ DAP";;;


*D*ownload *A*ccelerator *P*lus (download manager δηλαδη)  :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> εγώ μένω Χειμάρρας και Ελ. Βενιζέλου και συγχρονίζω στα 10000 Kbps down και 1000 Kbps up.
> 
> Επίσης ανήκω στον ΟΤΕ Χολαργού και όχι Αγ. Παρασκευής




Γεια σου ρε γειτονακι...και μετα μου λενε οτι ειμαι μακρια απο το dslam..και εγω χολαργο ανηκω.

----------


## alpetran

Κερατσίνι, ενεργοποίηση 11.04, δεν μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενες κλήσεις (πρόβλημα δικτύου ενημέρωση από σχεδΟΝ... την Τρίτη 17.04 λένε θα είναι έτοιμο)

Η TV μόνο σπασίματα

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1040 Kbps.
Download:  10011 Kbps.

Μαγικές ταχύτητες downloading, απο ntua.gr 12 έως 20 kb/s, μπα λέω θα έτυχε...

από rs 60 εως 90 kb/s, από nvidia 80 έως 90.

Αρχίζουν τα τηλέφωνα, τι μία ο βρόγχος, την άλλη θα το ελέγξουν οι τεχνικοί μας και θα σας καλέσουμε, περιέργως με καλούν μετά από κανένα 3ωρο και με ενημερώνουν ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα... 

άντε να ελέγξουμε την συνδεσμολογία, ξανά όλα απ' την αρχή, πάλι τα ίδια.

Βρε, δεν έμενα στη 1000αρα μου ίδιο αποτέλεσμα, θα είχα αποφύγει και την ταλαιπωρία!

----------


## CMS

Πάντως αφήστε το cinturato να λέει ότι θέλει ... μόνο χετική αξία έχει για το που συγχρονίζει ...

ιδού τί λέει σε μένα ...

ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1064 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps.

καμμία σχέση ...

άσε πια το speedtest.net , οι μετρήσεις είνια σχετικές με τους κατά περιοχές servers .,.

ιδού χτες το βράδυ ... 



και την ίδια στιγμή μετρήθηκε κάτέβασμα του WINDOWS MEADIA PLAYER 11 από MICROSOFT με 1250KB/s (αυτό δεν το έχω δει σε άλλο provider μέχρι σήμερα ούτε έχει αναφερθεί σε forum)

σήμερα το βράδυ ...



και με το ίδιο αρχείο και από το ίδιο site μετρήθηκε ταχύτητα 700 kB/s 

συνεπώς δύο τα συμπεράσματα ... πρώτον η ταχύτητα να μετριέται σε συγκεκριμένους servers πο μας ενδιαφέρει να κατεβάζουμε αρχεία και δεύτερον ότι το cinturato κατέβασε και με 1.250 kB/s

Το θέμα είναι αυτό η ΟΝ να το δώσει σταθερά ... και όχι κατ'εξαίρεση ... :Shoot:

----------


## vassilis3

> Κερατσίνι, ενεργοποίηση 11.04, δεν μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενες κλήσεις (πρόβλημα δικτύου ενημέρωση από σχεδΟΝ... την Τρίτη 17.04 λένε θα είναι έτοιμο)
> 
> Η TV μόνο σπασίματα
> 
> INTERNET
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload:  1040 Kbps.
> Download:  10011 Kbps.
> ...


Κερατσίνι Αμφιάλη εδώ
Μιά απο τα ίδια

----------


## AnastasiosK

Τουλαχιστον ρε παιδια σε εσας οταν παρει καποτε τα πανω του το συστημα (οπως και σε διαφορες ωρες της ημερας που γινεται τωρα) θα κατεβαζετε με 1mbit +.. ενω εγω συγχρονιζω 6mbit οποτε πανω απο 600+ γιοκ

----------


## wolfy

Αρκετή ώρα το πρωί δεν μπορούσε με την καμία να συγχρονίσει το ρουτερ. Είναι αδύνατον πλέον να κατεβάσεις καποιο μεγαλο αρχείο πχ των 6gb. Με τοσα disconnections ούτε ράτιο μπορείς να διατηρήσεις ούτε να κατεβάσεις κάτι που θες και ιδιαίτερα από emule το οποιο αργεί να ξεκινήσει οπότε και κόβετε η σύνδεση...... και φτου απ την αρχή.... 

Σε όλους μα όλους τους τομείς η ΟΝ είναι απαραδεκτη

----------


## dimig7

Παιδιά μπορείτε να επιβεβαιώσετε ότι συνεχίζουν και παίζουν κανονικά οι υπόλοιποι routers ; :Whistle:

----------


## zatast

> Παιδιά μπορείτε να επιβεβαιώσετε ότι συνεχίζουν και παίζουν κανονικά οι υπόλοιποι routers ;


το ερωτημα φιλε μου ειναι : θα συνεχιζουν να παιζουν κανονικα οι υπολοιποι routers??
Η απαντηση : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=358

----------


## akrato

> το ερωτημα φιλε μου ειναι : θα συνεχιζουν να παιζουν κανονικα οι υπολοιποι routers??
> Η απαντηση : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=358


Δεν βλέπω κανέναν μα κανέναν λόγο να μην συνεχίσουν να παίζουν...

Και σε τελική ανάλυση αν σταματήσουν να παίζουν δικό μας πρόβλημα...

----------


## CMS

Επειδή λοιπόν το μήνυμά μου κόπηκε σε άλλο thread ως off topic θα το περάσω εδώ καθώς εμπίπτει αποκλειστικά στο περιεχόμενό του και τονίζω ότι τυχόν κόψιμό του συνιστά θέμα λογοκρισίας του forum... και σε τέτοια forum δεν με ενδιαφέρει να είμαι μέλος ... 

Υπάρχουν μέλη που είναι ευχαριστημένα από την ΟΝ , την διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης και την εξυπηρέτησή τους από τον πάροχο ... 

Με αίτησή μου στις 14.02.2007 ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 04.04.2007 δηλαδή σε χρόνο ρεκορ για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα ... 

Η ενεργοποίησή μου ήταν ακαριαία ... δηλαδή στις 04.04.2007 κόπηκε η γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και αμέσως ενεργοποιήθηκε  η σύνδεση της ΟΝ σε τηλέφωνο , internet και cableTV ...

Με εξαίρεση το πρόβλημα του τονικού συστήματος κλήσης του τηλεφώνου (το οποίο αν γυρίσεις σε παλμικό παύει να υπάρχει δηλαδή έχεις άψογη τηλεφωνία και στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις) η τηλεφωνία άψογη χωρίς διακοπές ή προβλήματα ...

από την πρώτη στιγμή η ΟΝ μου παρέχει από τις καλύτερες ταχύτητες download στο δίκτυο δηλαδή σταθερά πάνω από 400-500 KB/s και συχνότατα σε επίπεδα των 800 KB/s μέχρι 1300KB/s ... εφιστώ την προσοχή σας ότι οι μετρήσεις των μετρητικών site τύπου speedtest.net είναι παραπλανητικές των αληθινών ταχυτήτων με τις οποίες επικοινωνώ με τους  ανά τον κόσμο servers ... 

η cable TV της ΟΝ άψογη σε όλες τις λειτουργίες της και από την αρχή ρυθμισμένη να τις παρέχει όλες ...

λυπάμαι αν πολλοί φίλοι στο forum είναι απογοητευμένοι από την προσωπική τους εμπειρία αλλά υπάρχει και η αντίθετη άποψη η οποία οφείλει να κατατεθεί ... εύχομαι σε όλους καλή πρόοδο στην διάσύνδεσή τους (αυτό θύμισε σχολείο) ...

----------


## baltazar1999

Φιλε CMS εισαι δυστυχως απο οτι φαινεται απο τους λιγους που δεν εχουν προβληματα.

Εγω προσωπικα μετα απο δεκαδες τηλεφωνηματα σε αυτους και εφοσον δεν εχουν κανει απολυτως τπτ για την περιπτωση μου μου προτειναν να στειλω φαξ διαμαρτυριας μπας και το κοιταξουν.

Φαντασου δηλαδη ποσο αχρηστοι ειναι οι τυποι που σου λενε στειλε φαξ γιατι εμεις δεν μπορυμε να κανουμε τπτ.

Τεσπα, μαλλον για ακυρωση παω αυριο-μεθαυριο καθως οι "υπηρεσιες" που μου προσφερουν ειναι για τα κλαμματα.

ΟΤΕ και παλι ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Dimitris73

Μάλλον CMS  είσαι από τους τυχερούς που η γραμμή σου δούλεψε με την πρώτη... Εμένα αν και το τηλ δούλεψε αμέσως (με εξαίρεση την φορητότητα που δεν ολοκληρώθηκε αμέσως και κάποιους θορύβους στη γραμμή  που λύθηκε βγάζοντας το spliter pirelli και βάζοντας ένα φιλτράκι πριν την συσκευή) το modem μέχρι και σήμερα δεν λέει να κατεβάσει το ριμάδι το script file με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω  internet ούτε βέβαια iptv... Και από τις 5 του μηνός το μόνο που μου λένε είναι ότι το κοιτάνε... Αν το κοιτούσανε τόσο καιρό ακόμη και με τηλεπάθεια θα είχε φτιάξει... Μάλλον όμως δεν έχουν το κληρονομικό χάρισμα....

----------


## mpregos

Σαφώς και είναι πιθανόν CMS να παίζει πολύ καλά η υπηρεσια σε σενα αλλά δεν μπόρω να μην πώ ότι προχθες το ONREC δεν έπαιζε,τηλεόραση δεν μπόρεις να παρακολουθησεις από τα αλεπάλληλα disconnect,οτι τα ξένα κάναλια δεν νομιζω να υπάρχει άνθρωπος πού να ενδιαφερεται να παρακολουθησει γαλλίκα ισπανικά γερμανικα ιταλικα ειδησεογραφικα.Οι ταινίες δεν είναι κ τπτ το σπουδαιο,παλιές και ημι-διασημες.
Όπως επίσης δεν μπορω να μην πώ ότι στα καλά της, η γραμμή κατεβάζει 3 cd σε 30'.γενικά οι ταχ'υτητες είναι καλές.
Όποτε ανοίγεις τα χέρια σαν ζυγαριά και μετράς τα υπέρ και τα κατα.όπου γέρνει τότε πράττεις αναλογως.έμενα έγειρε πρός ακύρωση όποτε και ζήτησα.πότε θα γίνει είναι άλλο θέμα βεβαια.

----------


## john341

Εμενα παλι απο εχθες βραδι που το κοιταξα ειχε κανει disconnect το zyxel και μεχρι σημερα το πρωι που εφυγα για δουλεια ακομα disconect ηταν.Για ταχυτητες δεν το συζηταω πανω απο 200κβ δεν ειδα ποτε μου και βεβαια on-rec vod iptv καμια τυχη.
Και προς απαντηση του cms.
Οι σημερινοί 'Ελληνες' ως πρωτοπόροι πάντα, κατάφεραν και ανακάλυψαν την 'χουντική' δημοκρατία γιατι σε αυτό ζούμε σήμερα οσο και να θέλουμε να περηφανευόμαστε ως απόγονοι του Σωκράτη και της δημοκρατίας

----------


## HitMan

blackrose το σύνταγμα δεν έχει σχέση με την παροχή υπηρεσιών. Η μη εκπλήρωση των υπόχρεσεων εμπίπτει σε άλλα νομοθετικά πλαίσια.

Ο CMS κάνει πολύ καλά που μας δίνει την απόψη του καθότι πάντα υπάρχει η εξάιρεση στον κανόνα  :Razz:  

Πέραν της πλάκας είναι θετικό που κάποιος απέφυγε την ταλαιπωρία που οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα υπέστησαν και απολαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες της ON.

----------


## CMS

> Εμενα παλι απο εχθες βραδι που το κοιταξα ειχε κανει disconnect το zyxel και μεχρι σημερα το πρωι που εφυγα για δουλεια ακομα disconect ηταν.Για ταχυτητες δεν το συζηταω πανω απο 200κβ δεν ειδα ποτε μου και βεβαια on-rec vod iptv καμια τυχη.
> Και προς απαντηση του cms.
> Οι σημερινοί 'Ελληνες' ως πρωτοπόροι πάντα, κατάφεραν και ανακάλυψαν την 'χουντική' δημοκρατία γιατι σε αυτό ζούμε σήμερα οσο και να θέλουμε να περηφανευόμαστε ως απόγονοι του Σωκράτη και της δημοκρατίας


Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είπα την άποψή μου ...

ο καθένας λέει την δική του ... και δημοκρατία είναι να σέβεσαι το δικαίωμα κάποιου να λέει την άποψή του ... Ο ΘΕΜΕΛΙΟΣ ΛΙΘΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ...

και αυτό σχολίασα στον τύπο εκείνο που συνεχίζει να απαντάει όπως θέλει και νομίζει εκείνος ...

δεν μπορώ όμως να απαντήσω πια σε εκείνον καθώς δεν αντιλήφθηκε ακριβώς τί είναι ο ΘΕΜΕΛΙΟΣ ΛΙΘΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ... χώρια που δεν μπορώ να απαντάω σε ανορθόγραφους ... φτάνει παίδες ... 

και η δημοκρατία που ζεις δεν είναι χουντική διότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δημοκρατία ... αδυναμίες έχει γιατί απευθύνεται σε ανθρώπους που προτάσσουν το συμφέρον τους μερικές φορές εις βάρος των άλλων εκμεταλλευόμενοι την ελευθερία του πολιτεύματος ... εσύ επιλέγεις το επίπεδο των φίλων σου ... της επικοινωνίας σου ... της ζωής σου ... και μάχεσαι για αυτό ... η δημοκρατία δεν εξασφαλίζει την θεότητά σου και την επικράτησή σου ... παρά μόνο το δικαίωμά σου να μάχεσαι για αυτά ... και αυτά δεν τα λέω εγώ ...

είμαστε πλέον και off topic ...

----------


## darkthan

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά και εγώ μια από τα ιδία τηλέφωνο μόνο με παίρνουν είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο στο customer care και μου είπαν να αφήνω τον τόνο κανα 5αρι δευτερόλεπτα και μετά να πληκτρολογώ τον αριθμό που θέλω αλλά τίποτα.Αυτό γίνετε  δώ και ένα μήνα περίπου .Η τηλεόρασή  με εντυπωσίασε.......  κατάφερα να δω 4 ολόκληρα λεπτά και μετά ......χαμπάρια jimi .Για την adsl τώρα είναι λίγο παραξενα τα πράγματα ή που θα κατεβάζω με 700-900 kbps ή που θα κατεβάζω με την ιλιγγιώδη ταχύτητα τον 2-7kbps.βέβαια αυτό όταν είμαι connected γιατί αμα αρχίσει τα disconnect θα περάσουν κάνα 2 ώρες μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί η γραμμή .

----------


## john341

> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είπα την άποψή μου ...
> 
> ο καθένας λέει την δική του ... και δημοκρατία είναι να σέβεσαι το δικαίωμα κάποιου να λέει την άποψή του ... Ο ΘΕΜΕΛΙΟΣ ΛΙΘΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ...
> 
> και αυτό σχολίασα στον τύπο εκείνο που συνεχίζει να απαντάει όπως θέλει και νομίζει εκείνος ...
> 
> δεν μπορώ όμως να απαντήσω πια σε εκείνον καθώς δεν αντιλήφθηκε ακριβώς τί είναι ο ΘΕΜΕΛΙΟΣ ΛΙΘΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ... χώρια που δεν μπορώ να απαντάω σε ανορθόγραφους ... φτάνει παίδες ... 
> 
> και η δημοκρατία που ζεις δεν είναι χουντική διότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δημοκρατία ... αδυναμίες έχει γιατί απευθύνεται σε ανθρώπους που προτάσσουν το συμφέρον τους μερικές φορές εις βάρος των άλλων εκμεταλλευόμενοι την ελευθερία του πολιτεύματος ... εσύ επιλέγεις το επίπεδο των φίλων σου ... της επικοινωνίας σου ... της ζωής σου ... και μάχεσαι για αυτό ... η δημοκρατία δεν εξασφαλίζει την θεότητά σου και την επικράτησή σου ... παρά μόνο το δικαίωμά σου να μάχεσαι για αυτά ... και αυτά δεν τα λέω εγώ ...
> ...


Το κακό είναι ότι παρά έχει αδυναμίες σε βαθμό που την καταντάνε 'χουντική'.Θα μπορούσαμε να γράφουμε σελίδες ολόκληρες αλλά συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι το θέμα είναι off-topic και σταματάω εδώ..
Σχετικά με την σύνδεση σου πάντως νομίζω ότι είσαι ένας στους χίλιους που δεν έχει προβλήματα και μακάρι να είχα την τύχη σου.

----------


## ardent4

Πικρα και πάλι πίκρα με την on telecoms

Έκανα αίτηση 01/02/2007 
Ενεργοποίηση 30/03/2007

απο τότε συνεχή προβλήματα 
το router δεν συνγχρονίζει και όταν ποτέ συνγχρονίσει το κάνει για 5 λεπτά το πολύ και μετά τίποτα . Μετά από καθημερινά τηλεφωνήματα στην on telecoms παιρνω συνέχεια την ίδια απάντηση
--- έχετε δίκιο υπάρχει πρόβλημα και τον κοιτούν οι τεχνικοί σε 2-3 μέρες ολά θα είναι οκ ----
οταν κάνω κάποιο τηλ πόλλές φορές μου βγαίνει το λιμενικό η το τμημα δίωξης Ναρκωτικών 
( από οτι μου είπαν να αφηνω το τηλ 1-2 sec αφου το ανοιγω και μετά να κάνω κλήση και 
σύντομα θα ληθεί το πρόβλημα)

πολλές φορες δεν δέχομαι ούτε εισερχόμενες κλήσεις

video box χωρις ιντερνετ δεν έχουμε τίποτα

όταν υπάρχει σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ εχουμε ταχύτητες σαν να έχω ISDN γραμμη

πείτε μου τι πρέπει να κάνω?

----------


## aMUSiC

Νομίζω ότι κοιτάμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος. Η μία, σοβαρή, κοινή και καθολική προσπάθεια είναι να μπορούμε να έχουμε ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες, εφάμιλλες με αυτές των υπολοίπων προηγμένων χωρών, σε τιμές που να τις αντέχει η τσέπη μας.

Κανείς δεν εύχεται να κλείσει/καεί και λοιπά συναφή στην On. Αντίθετα είναι θετικό που έστω και ένας λαμβάνει (ή θεωρεί ότι λαμβάνει) ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες. Αν αύριο αυτοί γίνουν 2 και μεθαύριο 4 είναι πολύ σημαντικό καθώς αυτό σημαίνει ότι ξεπαιρνούνται οι παιδικές ασθένειες και οδεύουμε σε καλύτερες περιόδους, όπου θα έχουμε πραγματικά δικαίωμα να επιλέγουμε την υπηρεσία που θέλουμε χωρίς τροχοπέδη από οποιοδήποτε ημι-κρατικό οργανισμό.

Αν δεν ήθελε κανένας να πάει η On καλά, τότε κανένας απλά δεν θα είχε ασχοληθεί μαζί της.

Προσωπικά τώρα, οι πρώτες μέρες λειτουργείας της On μου είχαν αφήσει πολύ καλή εντύπωση. Επενδύσεις σε δίκτυα και διαφήμιση, customer support το οποίο απάνταγε άμεσα και ακόμα και αν δεν ήταν άρτια τεχνικά καταρτισμένο είχε την διάθεση με απόλυτη ευγένεια να ψάξει και να βρει την απάντηση.

Μετά όμως πήρε την κάτω βόλτα. Η ασυνενοησία, η έλλειψη ενημέρωσης, η εξόφθαλμη παραπλάνηση όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες που θα έπρεπε να μου παρέχονται και βέβαια το γεγονός ότι με αίτηση στις 27 Ιανουαρίου ακόμα Internet δεν έχω δεν μου αφήνουν πολλά περιθώρια να είμαι υπομονετικός μέχρι να σχηματίσω άποψη.

----------


## CMS

> Το κακό είναι ότι παρά έχει αδυναμίες σε βαθμό που την καταντάνε 'χουντική'.Θα μπορούσαμε να γράφουμε σελίδες ολόκληρες αλλά συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι το θέμα είναι off-topic και σταματάω εδώ..
> Σχετικά με την σύνδεση σου πάντως νομίζω ότι είσαι ένας στους χίλιους που δεν έχει προβλήματα και μακάρι να είχα την τύχη σου.


Φίλε john341, συμφωνώ μαζί σου ... απλά το "χουντική" σαν λέξη είναι βαριά και τελείως αντισυμβατική με την "δημοκρατία" ...  

όσο για την συνδεσή μου τώρα για να μπούμε on topic ...

δεν είμαι πλήρως ευχαριστημένος, έχω επιμέρους προβλήματα σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες ...
π.χ. αναμονή κλήσης σε τηλεφωνία μη ενεργή ...
web mail OK αλλά POP και SMTP server ρυθμίσεις δεν λειτουργούν ... κάποιοι λένε πως παίζουν ...
σε TV υπάρχουν φωνητικές αρρυθμίες ... προφανώς λόγω παιξίματος του bandwidth...

όσο για το INTERNET έχω κανονικές αρρυθμίες και σημαντικά παιξίματα στο download ....

για όλα έχω στείλει επιστολή στην ΟΝ ... δεν έχω απάντηση ή αποτέλεσμα ενεργειών τους ... 

απλά είπα ότι συγκριτικά με εκείνα που συμβαίνουν αυτή την στιγμή στο ADSL+2 στην Αθήνα , είδα κάποια σχετικά δείγματα γρήγορης ενεργοποίησης και παροχής λειτουργιών... ίσως και να συνήθισα να μην απολαμβάνω ακόμα εκείνα που στο εξωτερικό είναι καθημερινότητα ...

----------


## lariser

Με το μοντέλο που λειτουργούν οι εναλλακτικοί σήμερα πώς περιμένετε να μην έχουμε αυτά τα προβλήματα; 

Καταρχήν, έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τις καθυστερήσεις και την αλλαζονεία του ΟΤΕ, που κάνει ότι του γουστάρει και λογαριασμό δε δίνει.

Από 'κει και ύστερα αρχίζουν τα δικά τους κόλπα:
1. Διαφημίζουν υπηρεσίες πριν καλά καλά τις δοκιμάσουν οι ίδιοι.
2. Εγκαθιστούν εξοπλισμό με περιορισμένη χωρητικότητα σε συνδρομητές και ταχύτητες μετάδοσης και ξεκινούν με πολύ περιορίσμένη κάλυψη.
3. Δεν μπορούν να προβλέψουν τη ζήτηση ώστε να ανταποκριθούν στους χρόνους ενεργοποίησης που υπόσχονται.
4. Επανδρώνονται με νέο προσωπικό, χωρίς εμπειρία οι οποίοι πληρώνονται άθλια και δουλεύουν κατά κανόνα πέρα του 8ώρου και κάτω από πίεση.
5. Διατηρούν λίγο τεχνικό προσωπικό και στηρίζονται σε υπεργολάβους με εξίσου μικρή ή καθόλου εμπειρία στον εξοπλισμό που εγαθιστούν. Τις περισσότερες φορές το αποκλειστικό κριτήριο είναι η καλή τιμή\πόρτα που θα τους δώσει προσφορά ο υπεργολάβος.
6. Δεν ενδιαφέρονται όσο πρέπει για τη σωστή εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών. Απαντάνε με σκοπό να "μπαλώσουν"-καθυσηχάσουν και όχι με σκοπό να ενημερώσουν.

Επομένως, τί να περιμένουμε. ας κάτσουμε να τα λουστούμε, αφού "μαγκέψαμε" και θέλουμε 4-, 10-, 20 Mbps...

Εδώ είναι Μπανανία φίλε. Εσύ πού πας;

----------


## john341

> Με το μοντέλο που λειτουργούν οι εναλλακτικοί σήμερα πώς περιμένετε να μην έχουμε αυτά τα προβλήματα; 
> 
> Καταρχήν, έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τις καθυστερήσεις και την αλλαζονεία του ΟΤΕ, που κάνει ότι του γουστάρει και λογαριασμό δε δίνει.
> 
> Από 'κει και ύστερα αρχίζουν τα δικά τους κόλπα:
> 1. Διαφημίζουν υπηρεσίες πριν καλά καλά τις δοκιμάσουν οι ίδιοι.
> 2. Εγκαθιστούν εξοπλισμό με περιορισμένη χωρητικότητα σε συνδρομητές και ταχύτητες μετάδοσης και ξεκινούν με πολύ περιορίσμένη κάλυψη.
> 3. Δεν μπορούν να προβλέψουν τη ζήτηση ώστε να ανταποκριθούν στους χρόνους ενεργοποίησης που υπόσχονται.
> 4. Επανδρώνονται με νέο προσωπικό, χωρίς εμπειρία οι οποίοι πληρώνονται άθλια και δουλεύουν κατά κανόνα πέρα του 8ώρου και κάτω από πίεση.
> ...


Όντως Μπανανια είμαστε αλλά για να μην συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε Μπανανια πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να φωναζουμε.
Σχετικα με την ΟΝ τώρα δυστυχώς στην αρχή την πάτησα βασιζόμενος στην καλή διαφήμιση και εξυπηρετικότατο cc και είπα επιτέλους μια εταιρεία που θέλει να βγάλει λεφτα.
Γιατι όπως και να το κάνουμε αν οι υπηρεσίες τους ήταν από την αρχή αυτές που λέγανε θα είχε γίνει χαμος.
Τωρα το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να φωνάζω και να πιέζω έστω για να βάλω το λιθαράκι μου σε αυτήν την Μπανανια που ονομάζετε Ελλάδα

----------


## nnn

Τα offtopic μηνύματα τέλος.

Οι σπόψεις όλων είναι σεβαστές σε αυτό το forum,όποιος δεν το θέλει αυτό μπορεί απλά να μην ξαναποστάρει.

Ontopic από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## CMS

> Μάλλον CMS  είσαι από τους τυχερούς που η γραμμή σου δούλεψε με την πρώτη... Εμένα αν και το τηλ δούλεψε αμέσως (με εξαίρεση την φορητότητα που δεν ολοκληρώθηκε αμέσως και κάποιους θορύβους στη γραμμή  που λύθηκε βγάζοντας το spliter pirelli και βάζοντας ένα φιλτράκι πριν την συσκευή) το modem μέχρι και σήμερα δεν λέει να κατεβάσει το ριμάδι το script file με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω  internet ούτε βέβαια iptv... Και από τις 5 του μηνός το μόνο που μου λένε είναι ότι το κοιτάνε... Αν το κοιτούσανε τόσο καιρό ακόμη και με τηλεπάθεια θα είχε φτιάξει... Μάλλον όμως δεν έχουν το κληρονομικό χάρισμα....


αυτό πάλι δεν το είχα προσέξει ... μήπως το spliteraki pirelli έχει προβληματάκι ... μπορεί να το ελέγξει κάποιος αυτό για την τηλεφωνία ?

διότι από σύμπτωση ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα το spliter της ΟΝ ... βλέπεις είχα επέκταση του καλωδίου της γραμμής ΟΤΕ σε αρσενικό και το spliter της ΟΝ είναι αρσενικό στην υποδοχή της γραμμής ... οπότε επειδή είχα ένα άλλο spliter με θηλυκό στην υποδοχή της γραμμής το έβαλα κατευθείαν από την αρχή πάνω για να μην κόβω καλώδια ... ή πρόσθετο adaptoraki ...

είναι δυνατόν άραγε να ευθύνεται για θορύβους και προβλήματα σε κλήσεις τηλεφωνίας το spliter της ON ? δεν το πολυπιστεύω πάντως ... αλλά πρέπει να το δούμε και αυτό ..

----------


## aMUSiC

CMS, πλακέτα είναι.. ενδέχεται να είναι ελαττωματική. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω κλήσεις (δεν χρησιμοποιώ τηλέφωνο γενικότερα), αλλά το dialtone που έχω (μετά την αφαίρεση του πηνίου) είναι πολύ καθαρό.. με το filter της On..

----------


## ancm

Αν και έχω ξαναγράψει στο συγκεκριμένο thread ,ενεργοποιήθηκα περίπου στις 23 Μαρτίου,και μπορώ να πω πως από την αρχή είχα τις περισσότερες λειτουργίες της υπηρεσίας διαθέσιμες.Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λίγοι αυτοί που απολαμβάνουν όλες τις υπηρεσίες ΟΝ ,απλά δεν χρειάζεται να γράφουν εδω μέσα μιασ και δεν αντιμετωπίζουν και κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα.Ακόμα αν θέλετε δεν το πολυψηρίζουν το θέμα.Λες και με τον ΟΤΕ ή άλλον πάροχο παίζαν όλα τέλεια.Είμαστε σε ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο ,οπότε δεν μπορούμε να ζητάμε και πάρα πολλά.
Εγώ κοιτάω πιο πολύ αυτό που συμφέρει την τσεπη μου,και αυτή την στιγμή η ΟΝ μου δίνει περισσότερα από όλλους τους άλλους και πιο φθηνά.Πριν την ΟΝ πλήρωνα πάγιο ΟΤΕ ~40ευρώ το 2μηνο(ISDN) + ΤΕΛΛΑΣ ADSL(768)-36ευρώ + την περιορισμένη τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ με 30-35 ευρώ... = 110 ευρώ περίπου το 2μηνο.
Τώρα με την ΟΝ ,ακόμα και αν δεν παίζει το ONREC πάντα,ακόμα και αν κάνει μερικά disconnects η γραμμή,ακόμα και αν το τηλέφωνο που καλώ δεν βγαίνει με την πρώτη,έχω σίγουρα και μην πω ακόμα καλύτερα ότι είχα πριν με 70ευρώ το 2μηνο + 100 κλήσεις*0,09ευρώ = ~80ευρώ και χωρίς : 
Α.τον περιορισμό μην πάρω υπεραστικό
Β.μην μιλήσω πάνω από 10' αστικό(με ΟΤΕ γνωρίζετε ότι η αστική κλήση 1 ώρας κοστίζει 2,3ευρώ με ΦΠΑ-σχεδον 1000 δρχ!!!!)
Γ.και για διεθνή δεν το σηζητάμε καν.....

και επιπλέον έχω πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες από πριν,το DC++ παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα με το pirelli,με το emule εχω ακόμα θέμα...αλλά δεν θα τρελαθώ κιόλλας.
Ασε που αν χάσω το ματσάκι ή τον θέμο το βλέπω την επομένη απογευματάκι στο σπιτι με το ONREC(όταν παίζει)την ίδια ώρα που έχει Μαμαλάκη η TV  :Smile:  .
Οπότε δυσαρεστημένος δεν είμαι σίγουρα,ούτε και απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος,αλλά αυτήν τη στιγμή είμαι στην πιο συμφέρουσα κατ' εμέ προσφορά.
Φυσικά αυτό δεν είναι άλλοθι για τους ανθρώπους της ΟΝ και να εφησυχάσουν,καλή είναι η πίεση που ασκείται γιατί υπα΄ρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης.
Αλλά να μην είμαστε και εμείς πολλες φορές υπερβολικοί και γκρινιάριδες.Υπάρχουν πολλοί εδώ μέσα που περιμένουν να στήσουν στο τοίχο με το παραμικρό την ΟΝ(και όχι μόνο την ΟΝ ,αλλά και άλλους παρόχους)
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι πολλά προβλήματα της ΟΝ προέρχοντε και από ΟΤΕ μεριά.Τι σου φταίει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος αν η γραμμή σου δεν σηκώνει 10Μb ,αν το καλώδιο που έρχετε σε σένα έχει 15 βραχυκυκλώματα??Οποιον και να βάλεις θα έχεισ τα ίδι απροβλήματα.Βέβαια ένας σωστός πάροχος θα πρέπει πριν σου πουλήσει τις υπηρεσίες τουι να ελέγξει την γραμμή σου ώστε να ξέρει αν τις σηκώνει.

Πάντως αυτό που εμένα μου άρεσε με την ΟΝ είναι ότι με ενεργοποίησε μετά από 1 μήνα (έτυχε?)την στιγμή που γνωστοί περιμένουν 3-4 μήνες σε τελλάς και 3 μήνες σε VIVODI και ........ακόμα περιμένουν.
αυτά...σόρυ για το μεγάλο ποστ,αλλά δεν γράφω συχνά και ήταν αρκετά αυτά που ήθελα να πω.

----------


## CMS

> Πάντως αυτό που εμένα μου άρεσε με την ΟΝ είναι ότι με ενεργοποίησε μετά από 1 μήνα (έτυχε?)την στιγμή που γνωστοί περιμένουν 3-4 μήνες σε τελλάς και 3 μήνες σε VIVODI και ........ακόμα περιμένουν.
> αυτά...σόρυ για το μεγάλο ποστ,αλλά δεν γράφω συχνά και ήταν αρκετά αυτά που ήθελα να πω.


Ετσι μπράβο γιατί δηλώνοντας απλώς την σχετική μου ικανοποίηση για χρόνο ενεργοποίησης και για δείκτη ικανοποίησης τιμή/υπηρεσίες ... κινδύνεψα να θεωρηθώ γραφικός ή και ως ο μοναδικός ενεργοποιημένος ... μέχρι και υπάλληλος της ΟΝ θεωρήθηκα ...

και συμφωνώ απολύτως με πίεση προς ΟΝ ... σημειωτέον ότι καμμία επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας μου με προβλήματα προς την ΟΝ δεν έχω αναιρέσει ούτε καν ποτέ δεν τους έχω κολακέψει για τον λόγο αυτό ... δηλαδή να αγωνιούν για την σωστή εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη τους ...

----------


## 29gk

@ancm 

-οταν θελησεις να αγορασεις νεο αυτοκινητο, ελα σε μενα και θα σου δωσω ενα με 1% φτηνοτερη τιμη μονο που στα φαναρια μερικες φορες δεν θα ξεκιναει.
- οταν θα θες εφημεριδα να παιρνεις απο εμενα με 5% φτηνοτερη τιμη μονο που καθε μερα, μεχρι να μαθω να τυπωνω, καποιες σελιδες θα ειναι λευκες
- οταν θα παιρνεις ψωμι απο τον φουρνο, θα το παιρνεις φτηνοτερα απο εμενα μονο που τα γραμμαρια θα ειναι παντοτε λειψα. Αλλα που θα παει θα μαθω.

Καταπληκτικη λογικη δε λεω.........

----------


## Cacofonix

Στο myon δείχνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα κάνει έργα. Επίσης φαίενται ότι ακόμα δεν έχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό. Λέται να με χρεώσουν;

----------


## mpamparos

Οταν σε κοροϊδευει ο Οτε (τρελλα παγια), η Οτενετ (disconnect συχνα) κ η Τελλας (περιμενα 2,5 μηνες και μ'ειχαν γραμμενο), καλα ειναι κι αυτα...!

----------


## marboo

Να πω και τα δικά μου?  :Smile:  
Πήρα ένα πανικοβλημένο forward σήμερα, περίπου για τη βλακεία μου να επιλέξω Οn. 
Να το "ιστορικό" μου:

1. Αποφασίζω να κάνω κάτι εναντίον του ΟΤΕ (είμαι 2 ώρες κάθε μέρα σπίτι μου, κάνω max 3 αστικά τηλέφωνα, έχω και μια DSL με πάροχο HOL και πληρώνω 220 ευρώ το δίμηνο). 
2. Φεύγει και η HOL, γιατί 8-12 τα βράδια δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω, από την ημέρα που "διπλασιάστηκε" το bandwidth. 
2. Ψάχνω τι κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά έχοντας απορρίψει την 3play > 2play Forthnet.  
3. Απορρίπτω την Tellas, γιατί συνάδελφοι κλείνουν 6 μήνες αναμονή. 
4. Με απορρίπτει η Vivodi, γιατί δεν υπάρxει στην περιοχή μου. 
5. OK, OnTelecoms. 

6. Αίτηση στις 15 Φεβρουαρίου, και για φορητότητα (BIG MISTAKE). 
7. Στις 3 Μαρτίου μου τηλεφωνεί η OnTelecoms ότι η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ απορρίφθηκε, "επειδή έχω πάροχο πάνω στην DSL". 3 Μαρτίου "κόβω" τη HOL - και μένω χωρίς internet. Νέα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ. 
8. Στις 16 Μαρτίου τηλεφωνώ να δώ τι γίνεται. Εδώ αρχίζει το μαρτύριο. "Σήμερα - αύριο" μέχρι τις 29. Τηλεφωνώ και λέω ότι αν μέχρι αύριο, Παρασκευή, 30 Μαρτίου, δεν γίνει κάτι, λυπάμαι αλλά ακυρώνω. 
9. Στις 30, μου τηλεφωνούν αν μπορούν ΑΥΡΙΟ να μου φέρουν τον εξοπλισμό!!!
10. Στις 2 Απριλίου, Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα, έρχονται οι τεχνικοί και συνδέουν τα πάντα - "Είμαι τυχερή γιατί η γραμμή τους φτάνει μέχρι την πόρτα μου". Μέχρι Μεγάλη Πέμπτη δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε internet - ο "ΟΤΕ δεν έχει τελειώσει με την φορητότητα". 
11. Πέμπτη πρωί πηγαίνω στα γραφεία της On, με τον εξοπλισμό και το φάξ της ακύρωσης. Μιά ευγενέστατη κυρία, sales, μου προτείνει να το συζητήσουμε. Ηπια έναν ωραίο φραπέ, και συμφωνήσαμε να περιμένω ΜΙΑ εργάσιμη, δηλαδή μέχρι την Τρίτη του Πάσχα - ΟΚ? ΟΚ....
12. Πηγαίνω κατ' ευθείαν στην Vivodi, η οποία εν τω μεταξύ έχει έρθει στην περιοχή μου, να τρέχει η νέα αίτηση και ακούω: "Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζετε ότι από σήμερα δεν ισχύει η πρόσφορά? Δηλαδή 69 το μήνα?" Φεύγω κι από κει στις 10:50. 
13. Στις 11:00 είχα internet ΚΑΙ τηλέφωνο....... On.....

Εκτοτε έχω εκπληκτικές ταχύτητες (το 280 mb/sec είναι μέση ταχύτητα, πιάνω και 330 mb/sec), και το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά! Ούτε ένα reset! Και το utorrent δουλεύει, χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα εγώ. 

Σχετικά με το router, μου αρέσει η ιδέα ΕΔΩ, και θα την αξιοποιήσω το ΣΚ....

Οσο για την TV, καλή κι άγια, τις χρεώσεις τις έχετε δεί?......

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Αν και έχω ξαναγράψει στο συγκεκριμένο thread ,ενεργοποιήθηκα περίπου στις 23 Μαρτίου,και μπορώ να πω πως από την αρχή είχα τις περισσότερες λειτουργίες της υπηρεσίας διαθέσιμες.Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λίγοι αυτοί που απολαμβάνουν όλες τις υπηρεσίες ΟΝ ,απλά δεν χρειάζεται να γράφουν εδω μέσα μιασ και δεν αντιμετωπίζουν και κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα.Ακόμα αν θέλετε δεν το πολυψηρίζουν το θέμα.Λες και με τον ΟΤΕ ή άλλον πάροχο παίζαν όλα τέλεια.Είμαστε σε ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο ,οπότε δεν μπορούμε να ζητάμε και πάρα πολλά.
> Εγώ κοιτάω πιο πολύ αυτό που συμφέρει την τσεπη μου,και αυτή την στιγμή η ΟΝ μου δίνει περισσότερα από όλλους τους άλλους και πιο φθηνά.Πριν την ΟΝ πλήρωνα πάγιο ΟΤΕ ~40ευρώ το 2μηνο(ISDN) + ΤΕΛΛΑΣ ADSL(768)-36ευρώ + την περιορισμένη τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ με 30-35 ευρώ... = 110 ευρώ περίπου το 2μηνο.
> Τώρα με την ΟΝ ,ακόμα και αν δεν παίζει το ONREC πάντα,ακόμα και αν κάνει μερικά disconnects η γραμμή,ακόμα και αν το τηλέφωνο που καλώ δεν βγαίνει με την πρώτη,έχω σίγουρα και μην πω ακόμα καλύτερα ότι είχα πριν με 70ευρώ το 2μηνο + 100 κλήσεις*0,09ευρώ = ~80ευρώ και χωρίς : 
> Α.τον περιορισμό μην πάρω υπεραστικό
> Β.μην μιλήσω πάνω από 10' αστικό(με ΟΤΕ γνωρίζετε ότι η αστική κλήση 1 ώρας κοστίζει 2,3ευρώ με ΦΠΑ-σχεδον 1000 δρχ!!!!)
> Γ.και για διεθνή δεν το σηζητάμε καν.....
> 
> και επιπλέον έχω πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες από πριν,το DC++ παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα με το pirelli,με το emule εχω ακόμα θέμα...αλλά δεν θα τρελαθώ κιόλλας.
> Ασε που αν χάσω το ματσάκι ή τον θέμο το βλέπω την επομένη απογευματάκι στο σπιτι με το ONREC(όταν παίζει)την ίδια ώρα που έχει Μαμαλάκη η TV  .
> ...


Συμφωνω απολυτα..σε ευχαριστω που με εβγαλες απο τον κοπο να τα γραφω..γιατι ειναι και πολλα  :Razz:

----------


## marboo

> Στο myon δείχνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα κάνει έργα. Επίσης φαίενται ότι ακόμα δεν έχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό. Λέται να με χρεώσουν;


Το ρώτησα στο customer service και μου είπαν ότι ουσιαστικά "δεν ενημερώνεται" η σελίδα αυτή. Απόδειξη, σ' εμένα (ενεργοποιημένη πλήρως εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες) ο ΟΤΕ ακόμη κάνει έργα και ο εξοπλισμός δεν έχει παραδοθεί... ΟΚ, τουλάχιστον το ξέρω!

----------


## Dimitris73

Επιτέλους γράφω το πρώτο μου μήνυμα μέσω ΟΝ και με το pirelli! Έπρεπε να πάρω 2 φορές στο 6161700 (γιατί την πρώτη με γειώσανε στο 13801) να γκαρίξω, αφού είχα βγει από τα ρούχα μου με την κοροϊδία ότι οι τεχνικοί εδώ και 11 μέρες το κοιτάνε το πρόβλημά μου, με αποτέλεσμα σε μισή ώρα να με πάρει τεχνικός και σε 10 λεπτά να πάρει το script file το modem και να λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά.... Δηλαδή για να μου δώσουν 10 λεπτά σημασία έπρεπε να με φτάσουν στα όριά μου.... Τι να πω? Αχρείαστοι να είναι από δω και πέρα....  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ κοιτάω πιο πολύ αυτό που συμφέρει την τσεπη μου,και αυτή την στιγμή η ΟΝ μου δίνει περισσότερα από όλλους τους άλλους και πιο φθηνά.Πριν την ΟΝ πλήρωνα πάγιο ΟΤΕ ~40ευρώ το 2μηνο(ISDN) + ΤΕΛΛΑΣ ADSL(768)-36ευρώ + την περιορισμένη τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ με 30-35 ευρώ... = 110 ευρώ περίπου το 2μηνο.
> Τώρα με την ΟΝ ,ακόμα και αν δεν παίζει το ONREC πάντα,ακόμα και αν κάνει μερικά disconnects η γραμμή,ακόμα και αν το τηλέφωνο που καλώ δεν βγαίνει με την πρώτη,έχω σίγουρα και μην πω ακόμα καλύτερα ότι είχα πριν με 70ευρώ το 2μηνο + 100 κλήσεις*0,09ευρώ = ~80ευρώ και χωρίς : 
> Α.τον περιορισμό μην πάρω υπεραστικό
> Β.μην μιλήσω πάνω από 10' αστικό(με ΟΤΕ γνωρίζετε ότι η αστική κλήση 1 ώρας κοστίζει 2,3ευρώ με ΦΠΑ-σχεδον 1000 δρχ!!!!)
> Γ.και για διεθνή δεν το σηζητάμε καν.....


Καλό είναι να μην είμαστε ανυπόμονοι και να κοιτάμε την λεπτομέρεια σε μία νεοσυσταθείσα εταιρεία, όπως λέει ο ancm. Αν όμως τα προβλήματα εναντιώνονται στις ανάγκες μας κι εάν η αγορά έχει να προσφέρει κάτι ποιοτικότερο και φτηνότερο, τότε δεν έχουμε παρά να αξιοποιούμε το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης από τη σύμβαση.

Όσον αφορά τις χρεώσεις, η On έχει μέτριες τιμές σε σχέση με άλλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. Είναι σαφώς φτηνότερη από την τηλεφωνική χρονοχρέωση του ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν είναι κελεπούρι, σαν το "cable tv" της Vivodi. Όμως εδώ και μερικά χρόνια, μόνο όσοι δεν ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά να μειώσουν το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τους κόστος, έχουν μείνει να κάνουν κλήσεις μέσω ΟΤΕ προς σταθερά.

Πάντως κάποιος που θέλει μία απλή ευρυζωνική σύνδεση και να κάνει τηλεφωνήματα, μπορεί να γλιτώσει πολλά χρήματα αν συνδυάσει γραμμή ΟΤΕ με εναλλακτικό πάροχο μέσω επιλογής ή προεπιλογής φορές. Με κόστος 15 ευρώ/μήνα για πάγιο PSTN (χωρίς αναγνώριση κλήσης, αφού ούτε στην On την υπολογίζεις), 16 ευρώ/μήνα που κοστίζει πλέον συνολικά μία γραμμή και σύνδεση στο internet ADSL και άλλα 12 ευρώ/μήνα σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο (προγράμματα με 12 cent/κλήση, για τις 100 κλήσεις προς αστικά-υπεραστικά που υπολόγισες), καταλήγουμε σε τηλεπικοινωνιακό κόστος 43 ευρώ/μήνα, στο οποίο δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι διεθνείς κλήσεις και οι κλήσεις προς κινητά. Δηλαδή 86 ευρώ/δίμηνο, τιμή κοντά σε εκείνη της ON. Αν μιλάει πάρα πολύ, μπορεί με 3 ευρώ/μήνα επιπλέον να πάει σε unlimited πακέτο εναλλακτικού (Lannet mila) και να μιλάει με τις ώρες με 92 ευρώ/δίμηνο για όλες τις παραπάνω υπηρεσίες, κάτι το οποίο δεν προσφέρει η On.

Τα πλεονεκτήματα της περίπτωσης που περιγράφω είναι οι γρήγοροι χρόνοι ενεργοποίησης, η καλή και δωρεάν εξυπηρέτηση πελατών του ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος άλλωστε έχει το συνολικό δίκτυο, άρα ελέγχει καλύτερα όλα τα άκρα του, η σχεδόν πανελλαδική κάλυψη και το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ το οποίο, όπως διαβάζουμε στο forum, κατά μέσο όρο είναι πολύ καλύτερο και πιο σταθερό από τον μέσο όρο των ιδιόκτητων δικτύων των εναλλακτικών.

Τα πλεονεκτήματα την ON, είναι οι υπερδεκαπλάσιες θεωρητικά ταχύτητες, ο υπηρεσίες ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης, οι καλές τιμές προς τις 15 χώρες.

Γράφω τα παραπάνω για να δείξω ότι ο λόγος στροφής προς την On δεν πρέπει να είναι η εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων, αφού και με ΟΤΕ-εναλλακτικό σε επιλογή φορέα τα ίδια μπορείς να δώσεις ή και λιγότερα. Απλά η On πηγαίνει σε χωράφια σύγχρονων τιμών bandwidth και υπηρεσιών video τα οποία ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ανακαλύψει ακόμα.

Υ.Γ.: Ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει χρεώνει κάθε λεπτό ομιλίας 0,03094 ευρώ, δηλαδή 1,86 ευρώ/ώρα και όχι 2,3 ευρώ. Πιστεύω ότι όσοι από εμάς ασχολούμαστε με τις τηλεπικοινωνίες δεν ενοχλούμαστε ιδιαίτερα από αυτή τη χρέωση, αφού δεν μας αφορά. Εναλλακτικοί και VoIP είναι μονόδρομος για όσους ξέρουν. Για τα κινητά να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

----------


## Cacofonix

> Για τα κινητά να δούμε τι θα γίνει...


Εκεί την βρήκα την λύση...Από 100-150€ μηνιαίως από τον ερχόμενο μήνα λογαριασμό θα κατρακυλήσει στα 25€. :Clap:  
Περισσότερα με pm.




> Το ρώτησα στο customer service και μου είπαν ότι ουσιαστικά "δεν ενημερώνεται" η σελίδα αυτή. Απόδειξη, σ' εμένα (ενεργοποιημένη πλήρως εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες) ο ΟΤΕ ακόμη κάνει έργα και ο εξοπλισμός δεν έχει παραδοθεί... ΟΚ, τουλάχιστον το ξέρω!


Δεν θέλησα να τουε πάρω τηλέφωνο, για να μην τους ανοίξω τα μάτια.

----------


## costis66

βασικα ειμαι νεος στο forum και απλως ειπα να γραψω και εγω τις εντυπωσεις μου μηπως και τις διαβασει κανεις ενδιαφερομενος και παρει καμμια ιδεα για το τι προκειται να αντιμετωπισει.λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε.ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος απο 5/3/2007.Εναμιση μηνα δηλαδη.
Απο την πρωτη στιγμη αρχισαν τα προβληματα μου.εν ταχει........εδω και εναμιση μηνα το τηλεφωνο μια δουλευει μια δεν δουλευει.
μια μπορουν να με παρουν μια οχι.Τηλεφωνα στο cc σχεδον καθε μερα λεγοντας το προβλημα μου και ολο το προωθουσαν ως ''κρισιμο'' στο τεχνικο τμημα......απαντηση καμμια.Στην αρχη δυο φορες μου εκλεισαν ραντεβου με καποιον τεχνικο να ερθει στο σπιτι.....και τις δυο φορες δεν εμφανιστηκε κανεις.δυο μερες χαμενες στη δουλεια......ωσπου χθες σε ολα τα τηλεφωνα που επαιρνα στην αλλη γραμμη εβγαινε η διωξη.ναι ναι καλα διαβασατε...η διωξη.εφτασαν στο σημειο να με απειλησουν οτι θα μου κανουν μυνηση ως φαρσερ αν τους ξαναπαρω.ξανα τηλεφωνο στο cc ξανα τα ιδια.θα προωθησουμε το προβλημα σας ως κρισιμο.Το αστειο στη περιπτωση αυτη ειναι οτι το ξερανε το προβλημα γιατι το ειχανε και αλλοι και μου ειπαν οτι η λυση γαι αυτο το προβλημα ειναι να περιμενω 10-20 δευτερολεπτα στο ακουστικο μου πριν παρω τη γραμμη που θελω.Οπως στις παλιες καλες εποχες τοτε που περιμενες το κεντρο να σε συνδεσει με τον αριθμο που ηθελες.Δευτερο τηλεφωνο στο 6161700.Μια ευγενικη κυρια με διαβεβαιωσε οτι θα προωθηση το προβλημα μου στους τεχνικους και οτι θα ασχοληθει προσωπικα.αποτελεσμα......ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....................οσο για το ιντερνετ...............λιγο καλυτερα απο 384.Σκετη δυστυχια.Αναπολω την εποχη που ειχα ταχυτητα 768.Χρυσες εποχες.Απαντηση τους για αυτο το θεμα......σε λιγο καιρο το ιντερνετ σας θα ειναι οκ.Ποτε ρε παιδια?Σε λιγο καιρο θα τελειωσει η συνδρομη μου.και αφηνω στην ακρη  το κλειδωμενο router,το τσαμπα ιντερνετ που προσφερω στο γειτονα και ολα τα παρεμφερη.εναμιση μηνα τωρα ολο υπομονη και υπομονη.ας πουμε λοιπον οτι ειμαι καλοπροαιρετος και κανω υπομονη.και πληρωνω μια υπηρεσια που δεν μου παρεχεται.και μια εχω και μια δεν εχω τηλεφωνο.και εχω ζημια στη δουλεια μου.κλπ,κλπ,κλπ.ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩς ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΝΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΜΥΝΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΑΛΛΟΙ.ΚΑΙ ΚΕΡΑΤΑς ΚΑΙ ΔΑΡΜΕΝΟΣ........η αγανακτηση μου ειναι μεγαλη για την ΟΝ.Πιστευα οτι επιτελους θα ξεφευγα απο τα δοντια του ΟΤΕ,αλλα αποδεικνυεται τελικα οτι οποιος φευγει απο το ''μαντρι'' τον τρωει ο λυκος.προσωπικα την πατησα.να μου κοβοταν το χερι καλυτερα οταν εκανα την αιτηση.ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ?ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ.ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ.

----------


## Avvocato

φιλε costis66 εγω παντος γελασα αρκερα με την μυνηση ......

ειναι κωμικοτραγικη η κατασταση οντος και δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση στο προβλημα σου, εκτος απο την υπομονη.

Στην τελικη κανε καταγγελια και ακυρωσε την αιτηση σου.

----------


## geo7

> .....ωσπου χθες σε ολα τα τηλεφωνα που επαιρνα στην αλλη γραμμη εβγαινε η διωξη.ναι ναι καλα διαβασατε...η διωξη.εφτασαν στο σημειο να με απειλησουν οτι θα μου κανουν μυνηση ως φαρσερ αν τους ξαναπαρω......


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:  

αααχχχχχ..να 'σαι καλα ρε φιλε  :ROFL:  

Τωρα τι σχολιο να κανω...παντως αν συνεχισει ετσι "δυναμικα" η ΟΝ, βλεπω να δημιουργειται νεα κατηγορια ανεκδοτων...
"Μια φορα - που λετε παιδια, ηταν τρεις πελατες της ΟΝ (ενας ζωγραφιωτης,ενας κορυδαλλιωτης και ενας κηφισιωτης...) και που λετε λοιπον..."  :Razz: 

[Εdit:] Για να πω την αμαρτια μου παντως εχω πει ηδη ενα... :Embarassed:   :Razz:

----------


## Aspidas

Μια παρατήρηση που έκανα...
Αν έχει να προτείνει κάποιος μία λύση;
Ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 14/4, τηλεφωνο λειτουργει αψογα.Το pirelli όμως κάθε 20 δεύτερα έκανε disconnect, ταχύτητες δεν μπόρεσα να μετρήσω. Το Σάββατο είδα σχετική βελτίωση, disconnects κάθε 10 λεπτά και σε περιπτώσεις και κάθε 30 λεπτά. Ταχύτητες 200kbs download ΄με utorrent ΄upload δεν μπόρεσα να προλάβω(disconnected) :Embarassed:  .
Τέλος πάντων Κυριακή ακόμη καλύτερα. Την Δεύτερα ενώ από disconnects πήγαινε καλά ταχύτητες πάλι χαμηλές λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι το pirelli έχει συγχρονισει στα 13000down 1020up και η πιο υψηλή ταχύτητα που κατάφερα να πιάσω απο meta... ηταν 210 έιπα να κάνω ενα restart στον router. Τι το ήθελα.... :Mad:  
Back to the disconnect zone. Τι λέτε να παίζει; Παράτηρώντας λίγο το status του pirelli έχω δει ότι συνέχεια λαμβάνει πακετα, στέλνει πακέτα...; :Thinking:

----------


## ancm

> @ancm 
> 
> -οταν θελησεις να αγορασεις νεο αυτοκινητο, ελα σε μενα και θα σου δωσω ενα με 1% φτηνοτερη τιμη μονο που στα φαναρια μερικες φορες δεν θα ξεκιναει.
> - οταν θα θες εφημεριδα να παιρνεις απο εμενα με 5% φτηνοτερη τιμη μονο που καθε μερα, μεχρι να μαθω να τυπωνω, καποιες σελιδες θα ειναι λευκες
> - οταν θα παιρνεις ψωμι απο τον φουρνο, θα το παιρνεις φτηνοτερα απο εμενα μονο που τα γραμμαρια θα ειναι παντοτε λειψα. Αλλα που θα παει θα μαθω.
> 
> Καταπληκτικη λογικη δε λεω.........


Δηλαδή εσύ έχεις την εντύπωση ότι όλοι οι άλλοι πάροχοι σου προσφέρουν 100% τις υπηρεσίες που λένε?Όλων των άλλων τα αυτοκίνητα που πουλάνε ξεκινάνε σε κάθε φανάρι? :Razz:  
Φίλε μου επειδή δεν κατέβηκα από τον Αρη και είμαι αρκετό καιρό στα χωράφια του ADSL,και disconnects πολλά είχα με ΟΤΕ και αθλιες ταχύτητες...μόνο την τηλεφωνία μπορείς να εξαιρέσεις-αλλά την πλήρωνες ακριβά-
Μην ανακαλύπτουμε όλοι τώρα τα προβλήματα internet στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ,τουλάχιστον αυτοί είναι νέοι και τώρα δοκιμάζονται....οι άλλοι οι δεινόσαυροι που είναι από την προιστορία στην Ελλάδα ακόμα δεν έχουν επιλύσει τα αυτονόητα!!!!!!

Εν τέλει αν είσαι καθόλου εφάμηλος με την τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούν θα καταλάβεις ότι δεν είναι σαν το video σου που πατάς ένα κουμπάκι και παίζει,αλλά υλοποιούνται πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα πράγματα που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση από τον πρώτο καιρό να παίζουν όλα τέλεια,όπως αυτό ισχύει και για τον οποιοδήποτε πάροχο που ενσωματώνει αντίστοιχες τεχνολογίες.Βλέπε vivodi,ακόμα έχουν θέματα με τις ενεργοποιήσεις,και πολλά προβλήματα αντίστοιχα με ΟΝ,για Τελλάς δεν συζητάω..μιας και κανένας από τους γνωστούς μου δεν έχει ακόμα ενεργοποιηθεί....μετά απο 4 μήνες!!!!!και αυτοί δεν έχουν και video τρομάρα τους.

Τέλος για τον φίλο που υποστηρίζει ότι η χρέωση 1 ώρας αστικού είναι 1,8κάτι ευρώ στον ΟΤΕ ,θα πω πως συμφωνώ ,αλλά καλό είναι να υπολογίζουμε και τον ΦΠΑ 19% ,τότε το ποσό ανέρχεται στα 2,21ευρώ(και όχι 2,3ευρώ) όπως είχα γράψει.

----------


## Noobman

Έγώ ξέρω πως ADSL 768 είχα από την ACN. Το rooter μου έκανε reboot μόνο όταν ήθελα να αλλάξω IP. Είχε φορές που είμουν 1 εβδομάδα χωρίς disconnect. Γιατ 768 κατέβαζα σταθερα 80kbs που πάνω κάτω είναι το max που θα έχιες με 768.

Ένα είχα πρόβλημα έπερνα τηλέφωνο το support και μου το είχαν λήσει σε 5 λεπτά. Μόνο όταν τα είχε παίξει ο ΟΤΕ τελείως στον Χολαργό και δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν τίποτα μου λέγανε είναι ο ΟΤΕ και περιμένουμε επίλυση του προβλήματος.

Τουλάχιστον μου λέγανε κοίταξε αντιμετοπίζουμε πρόβλημα και θα έχουμε λύση του προβλήματος περίπου σε 2 ή 3 ώρες. Και όχι σαν την ΟΝ που σου έλεγε το εξετάζουμε και θα έχεται λύση στο πρόβλημα σας σύντομα (που σήμαινε στην δευτέρη παρουσία).

Τουλάχιστον έιχα Ιnternet και έκανα την δουλεία μου παρά να μην έχω τίποτα οπως τώρα με την ΟΝ. Τους έστειλα την ακύρωση τουλάχιστον έτσι θα έχω τηλέφωνο και την 768 γραμμή μου αλλά θα έχω κάτι, παρα την υπόσχεση να έχω τον θεό αλλά στο τέλος να μήν έχω τίποτα.

----------


## 29gk

Μα νομιζω πως εδω ειναι το τοπικ της ΟΝ αρα κατα βαση μιλαμε για την ΟΝ.

Το πνευμα μου εξηγειται απλα. Πληρωνω για παρω μια συνδεση που θα δινει αυτα, αυτα και αυτα. Αν δεν τα παρω δεν θα αγορασω αρα και δεν θα πληρωσω. Οπως αναφερθηκε και καπου αλλου ( στα πραγματικα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ σε ογκο μυνηματων theads για την ΟΝ ), δεν νομιζω πως καμια εταιρεια αν δεν πληρωσεις θα πει 

-" μα πρεπει να ειναι καλο παιδι, ε ας περιμενω και λιγο και ας μην του κοψω τις υπηρεσιες μου οσπου να βρει τα λεφτα"

Τελικα αν δεν ηταν ετοιμοι να βγουν στην αγορα ας το καθυστερουσαν χωρις να ταλαιπωρησουν τους "φουκαραδες" που μασησαν στην διαφημιση τους. Μην ξεχνας πως παυεις να εισαι "φουκαρας" οταν μεινεις χωρις τηλεφωνο για καμια βδομαδα. Μην εξηγω τωρα πως το τηλεφωνο ειναι ειδος ΠΡΩΤΗς ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ αρα δεν χωρουν συμβιβασμοι.
Δεν σε ενεργοποιησαν στους 4 μηνες ? Και τι θα παρακαλεσεις να τους δωσεις τα λεφτα σου ? ΑΚΥΡΟ και για αλλου. Μα ειναι ετσι ΟΛΟΙ οι παροχοι σημερα ? Περιμενε κανα εξαμηνο και μετα προχωρας. Αλλα το να πληρωνεις για 10 ( οχι μονο με χρηματα ) και να απολαμβανεις ( ???) για 1,5234 και επιπλεον να λες " τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι η ζωη " εεεε εδω κολαει το 
" Καταπληκτικη λογικη δε λεω........."

----------


## AnastasiosK

Εγω ξερω οτι σαν ΑγιοΠαρασκευιωτης (ξεχασμενη περιοχη απο ΟΛΟΥΣ τους παροχους) απο 1μβιτ η 2 που θα μπορουσα να εχω στην καλυτερη απο τον οποιονδηποτε παροχο με την on telecoms εχω τουλαχιστον 6 και δεν με χαλαει καθολου.Οσο για το cc τους τουλαχιστον αυτο απανταει..δεν περιμενω μιση ωρα και, οπως περιμενα για Ολους τους αλλους παροχους που ειχα μεχρι προτεινως.(και μην μου πει κανεις οτι η forthnet δινει πλεον 10μβιτ στην Αγια , βλεπω και στο forum της τι γινεται).
Τωρα οσον αφορα τα disconnects , ναι ειναι πολλα αλλα τους δινω χρονο μιας και ειναι καινουρια εταιρια.(και πριν 3 χρονια με forthnet ειχα συνεχεια).

----------


## aMUSiC

Οσον αφορά το θέμα των disconnects, έχω tellas (μέσω ΟΤΕ) εδώ και 4 σχεδόν χρόνια. Αν εξαιρέσεις μία περίοδο 2 εβδομάδων όπου συστηματικά κάθε πρωί στις 7 είχα disconnect διάρκεια μισής ώρας, μάλλον λόγω ρυθμίσεων του zisto, disconnect γινόταν κάθε 72 ώρες για αλλαγή IP. Με ακρίβεια, ευβλαβικά!! Για μένα η εμπειρία του έστω και 1 disconnect την ημέρα είναι πρωτόγνωρη και επιοικώς απαράδεκτη!

Δεν έχω ακόμα benchmark από On, καθώς ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ, και ένας $@%#$@ τεχνικός δεν έχει ξοδέψει τα 5 δευτερόλεπτα που χρειάζονται για να φυτέψει το cfg στο pirelli και να δω internet!! ... και αυτό από το ΜΑΡΤΙΟ!!!

----------


## CMS

> Δεν έχω ακόμα benchmark από On, καθώς ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ, και ένας $@%#$@ τεχνικός δεν έχει ξοδέψει τα 5 δευτερόλεπτα που χρειάζονται για να φυτέψει το cfg στο pirelli και να δω internet!! ... και αυτό από το ΜΑΡΤΙΟ!!!


Κάνε αυτό που έκανε ο ioannis32 ... πάρε τους τηλέφωνο και πες τους ότι δεν θα το κλείσεις αν δεν μιλήσεις με τον υπεύθυνο τεχνικό ή διευθυντή τους ... να ζητάς τα ονόματα αυτών που μιλάς μαζί τους ... και μην κλείσεις αν δεν σου ξεκαθαρίσουν ότι το κάνανε και να το επιβεβαιώσουν ... γιατί μόλις κλείνεις εσύ υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που τους κυνηγάει και μετά σε ξεχάσανε ...

----------


## original21paul

στο βιντεο κλαμπ που ειμαι γραμμενος βαλανε φυλλαδια της ΟΝ.εγω εχω κανει αιτηση 5\4 σαν μαζοχα που ειμαι.. :Wink:  απο οτι του ειπανε του παιδιου που ειναι στο βιντεο κλαμπ σημερα θα ειχαν εκτακτη συσκεψη για το θεμα του ρουτερ λογω των πολλων ακυρωσεων γυρω στις 400 ειναι!αυριο θα καλεσω και εγω αυτον το συνεργατη της ΟΝ να δουμε τι θα μου πει.ιδωμεν :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> στο βιντεο κλαμπ που ειμαι γραμμενος βαλανε φυλλαδια της ΟΝ.εγω εχω κανει αιτηση 5\4 σαν μαζοχα που ειμαι.. απο οτι του ειπανε του παιδιου που ειναι στο βιντεο κλαμπ σημερα θα ειχαν εκτακτη συσκεψη για το θεμα του ρουτερ λογω των πολλων ακυρωσεων γυρω στις 400 ειναι!αυριο θα καλεσω και εγω αυτον το συνεργατη της ΟΝ να δουμε τι θα μου πει.ιδωμεν


να τους πεις να σου δώσουν ένα admin username και password αντί του on / on ...

να τους πεις να δώσουν την NOVA προαιρετικά σε άλλο πακέτο τους ... 

φοβάμαι όμως κάτι που δεν φαίνεται σε αυτό το forum ... την μεγάλη δύναμη (που εμείς υποτιμούμε) της cableTV στον πολύ κόσμο ... ίσως δηλαδή να κάνουμε ένα λάθος στην επιρροή της cableTV στο πλατύ κοινό ... δεν είναι αστείο ότι τις τελευταίες ημέρες φίλοι με έχουν ρωτήσει για την ΟΝ συγκεκριμένα για τα κανάλια που μεταδίδει, για το ONDEMAND, ONREC κτλ κτλ. Είναι χαρακτηριστική η βαρύτητα που δίνουν στην ΟΝ στα κανάλια με την πληροφορία που μόλις περάσατε για extra κανάλια στο άμεσο μέλλον ... Φυσικά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ούτε εκεί αλλά στην NOVA που επιφέρει και τους περιορισμούς ... και ειδικά αν κάνουν κάποια κίνηση για πρόσθεση άλλων συνδρομητικών καναλιών ... μήπως τελικά το ενδιαφέρον της καλωδιακής TV εμπορικά έχει τόση βαρύτητα στην προσέλκυση συνδρομητών?

----------


## KJJ

(sorry που επαναλαμβάνω msg που έγραψα καταλάθος σε άλλο thread αλλά για εδώ πήγαινε  :Smile:  )
Anyway

Σας διαβάζω εδώ κ λίγο καιρό από τότε που άρχισα ν ακούω διάφορα στραβά για την On.
Έχω κάνει αίτηση από τις αρχές Μαρτίου. Μου παρέδωσαν εξοπλισμό γύρω στις 22-25 κ από τότε περίμενα με αγωνία την ενεργοποίηση που ήρθε μόλις σήμερα 17/4. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου είχε πει ο άνθρωπος που κράτησε τα στοιχεία για την αίτηση μου ότι η σύνδεση πιθανότατα θα γίνει την πρώτη ή την 2η εβδομάδα του Απριλίου. Απλά εγώ ενθουσιάστηκα ότι θα γινόταν νωρίτερα λόγω παράδοσης εξοπλισμού.
Τις προηγούμενες 3 εβδομάδες αντιμετώπισα όλα τα γνωστά προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο. Δηλ. δεν είχα εισερχόμενες κ βέβαια μου βγήκε κάμποσες φορές η δίωξη ναρκωτικών καλώντας κάποιον αριθμό. Τώρα εισερχόμενες έχω, κ με το άλλο πρόβλημα αφήνω 5 δευτερόλεπτα όπως μου είπαν για να καλέσω.(περιμένω να λυθεί κ αυτό)
Το video box το έχω συνδέσει κ για την ώρα πιάνει μόνο τα 4 digital κανάλια. Απ ότι με πληροφόρησαν αύριο θα είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργία. Επίσης μου είπαν οτι κατά το τέλος του επόμενου μήνα θα έχουν συνδεθεί γύρω στα 150-200 sat channels. Remains to be seen. We wait and see.
Το router είναι όπως όλοι που γνωρίζουν κ το έχουν περιγράψει.
Στο status είδα τα εξής:
Upload: 1092 Kbps.
Download: 13302 Kbps.
Αλήθεια ή πλασματικά ? Δεν ξέρω ν απαντήσω. Αν κ θα ήθελα να δω επιδόσεις σε κάποιο αξιοπιστο speed meter αλλά δεν ξέρω που θα βρω.

Από εκεί κ μετά δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις για να κρίνω.
Ελπίζω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά κ θα αντιμετωπιστούν όλα τα προβλήματα νεότητας. Από εκεί κ μετά αυτό που σίγουρα έχω να πω ότι έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί ΠΑΡΑ πολύ για να βάλω internet σ αυτό το σπίτι που ζω εδώ κ 4-5 μήνες. Πρώτα οι ηλιθιότητες του ΟΤΕ που ήθελε τελικά γύρω στους 2 μήνες για να μου κάνει την γραμμή Isdn κ στο τέλος τ ακύρωσα όλα. Μετά η Vivodi που στις 2.5 εβδομάδες αφότου είχε την γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ δεν είχαν έρθει να κάνουν την σύνδεση στο σπίτι μου ανάγκαστηκα να την ακυρώσω κ αυτή. Ήθελαν 3.5 εβδομάδες για να έρθουν (κατα τ άλλα θα γινόταν άμεσα.... όπως μου είχαν πει στην αρχή. Φαίνεται έχω διαφορετική αντίληψη για την λέξη άμεσα απο αυτούς). Μετά έκανα στην Forthnet αλλά ακύρωσα εντός εβδομάδας μια κ πληροφορήθηκα κ μου άρεσαν οι παροχές την On.
Απλά ελπίζω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.

Γενικότερα όμως είναι απαράδεκτο το γεγονός ότι όλες οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες έχουν ν αντιμετωπίσουν τον κρατικό απαράδεκτο ΟΤΕ κ τελικά ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ γίνονται χειρότερες από αυτόν. Η Otenet αν κ είναι πολύ καλή όταν αντιμετωπίσεις πρόβλημα σου λένε πάρε το 1242. Ναι καλά!!!! Ούτε σε εχθρό σου. Όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν 24ώρες support κ αυτοί δουλεύουν με 10ώρα κ 8ώρα. Κ αν είσαι τυχερός κ πιάσεις γραμμή. Στην Vivodi θέλεις γύρω στην μισή ώρα για να βρείς άνθρωπο να μιλήσεις.
Εκτός βέβαια του γεγονότος ότι όλοι διαφημίζουν κ υπόσχονται ταχύτητες πράγματα κ θάματα κ όταν έρθει η ώρα σου λένε μετά από κατί μήνες θα ισχύει.....! (όπως έκανε η Tellas με το Zisto στην αρχή του χρόνου).
Τσπ για την ώρα είμαι ευχαριστημένος που έχω internet σπίτι. Για ότι στραβό αλλά κ για ότι καλό θα σας ενημερώνω σχετικά με την On που έχω τώρα.
Αυτά

EDIT: Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι δεν έχουν ακόμα πληροφρίες για τις ρυθμίσεις του mail όταν τους τις ζήτησα. Pop κλπ. Είπαν κατά το τέλος του μήνα...!!!!

----------


## greekzero

Μια προσωρινή λύση να αποφύγετε τις πολλές αποσυνδέσεις είναι εάν τo router σας έχει option για ADSL- G.DMT επιλέξτε τo για να συγχρονίσετε χαμηλότερα κοντά στα 8 mbps με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβεί τo SNR Margin σε κάποιο επίπεδο ασφαλειας πάνω από τα οριακά που έχουμε 5-.
http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ntitledvb8.jpg

----------


## akrato

> Επίσης μου είπαν οτι κατά το τέλος του επόμενου μήνα θα έχουν συνδεθεί γύρω στα 150-200 sat channels. Remains to be seen. We wait and see.


Τους λείπουν δηλαδή περίπου 80 encoders (κάθε ένας που έχουν χειρίζεται 2 κανάλια...). 

Από την ξενάγηση που μας έκαναν δεν είδα να έχουν προβλέψει χώρο για τόσους πολλούς... 

Αnyway... ελπίζω να κάνω εγώ λάθος!

----------


## ktas

*ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ* αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι και συμπάσχοντες.
Χτες το απόγευμα γύρω στις 17:30 είχα πλήρη ενεργοποίηση υπηρεσιών και μάλιστα με όχι απλά άψογη αλλά άριστη ποιότητα.
Κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο (δεχόμουνα και έπαιρνα κανονικά κλήσεις και μάλιστα χωρίς να περιμένω κάποια δευτερόλεπτα), η TV έπαιζε άψογα χωρίς σπασίματα και καθυστερήσεις στον ήχο και το ζαντολάστιχο συχρόνισε στα D.13768 - U.1046.
Εν συνεχεία κούμπωσα το Linksys το οποίο με την σειρά του συγχρόνισε λίγο πιο χαμηλά και γενικά με τις δοκιμές που έκανα ανάμεσα στα 2 routers με κάθε κούμπωμα ο συγχρονισμός έπαιζε ανάμεσα στα 10 με 13,5 Mbit το Download και 850 με 1,2 Mbit το Upload.
Από http download το κοντέρ τερμάτισε κοντά στο 1ΜΒ/sec. Από torrent δεν δοκίμασα ακόμα, αύριο τα νεώτερα από το μέτωπο αυτό.
Disconnects δεν είχα παρά μόνο ένα και αυτό τελειωτικό!!! :Laughing:   Ήταν χτες το βράδυ στις 10 και από τότε δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει η DSL ούτε στο ζαντολάστιχο ούτε στο Linksys. Αναφέρθηκε φυσικά το πρόβλημα απευθείας σε υπεύθυνο άτομο (το CC μου είπε ο γιατρός να το κόψω γιατί με πειράζει  στα νεύρα) και αναμένω επίλυση του θέματος μέσα στην ημέρα (ας ελπίζουμε).

----------


## erateinos

Γεια σας και από εμένα 
Ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 30-3 
Με το τηλέφωνο μου δεν είχα προβλήματα εκτός από την πρώτη μέρα που ήταν νεκρό απλά δεν έχουν ενεργοποίηση ακόμα την αναγνώριση κλήσεων και τον τηλεφωνητή
Σχετικά με τις ταχύτητες μέχρι τις 4-4 έπιανα από 4 έως 7 mbit μετά σερνόμουν  από 0,5 έως 2 mbit  :Evil:  
Από χτες είναι 2 έως 6 mbit  
Για να δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες θα βρίζω ?  :Whistle:

----------


## vfragos

> Γεια σας και από εμένα 
> Ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 30-3 
> Με το τηλέφωνο μου δεν είχα προβλήματα εκτός από την πρώτη μέρα που ήταν νεκρό απλά δεν έχουν ενεργοποίηση ακόμα την αναγνώριση κλήσεων και τον τηλεφωνητή
> Σχετικά με τις ταχύτητες μέχρι τις 4-4 έπιανα από 4 έως 7 mbit μετά σερνόμουν από 0,5 έως 2 mbit  
> Από χτες είναι 2 έως 6 mbit 
> Για να δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες θα βρίζω ?


Τις ταχύτητες πως τις μετράς, γιατί αν τις μετράς με site τύπου speednet.net δεν είναι καθόλου αξιόπιστα τα αποτελέσματα. Εμένα με speednet μπορεί να μου δείχνει 0,5mbit και την ίδια στιγμή να μπορώ να κατεβάσω με φούλ 10mbit.

----------


## CMS

> Γεια σας και από εμένα 
> Ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 30-3 
> Με το τηλέφωνο μου δεν είχα προβλήματα εκτός από την πρώτη μέρα που ήταν νεκρό απλά δεν έχουν ενεργοποίηση ακόμα την αναγνώριση κλήσεων και τον τηλεφωνητή
> Σχετικά με τις ταχύτητες μέχρι τις 4-4 έπιανα από 4 έως 7 mbit μετά σερνόμουν  από 0,5 έως 2 mbit  
> Από χτες είναι 2 έως 6 mbit  
> Για να δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες θα βρίζω ?


Εχεις ψωνίσει το extra πακετάκι για αναγνώριση κλήσης ? 4 ΕΥΡΩ τον μήνα ... πλέον των 35 ΕΥΡΩ ...

Γιατί αν ναι, πρέπει αμέσως με την ενεργοποίηση της τηλεφωνίας σου να αναγνωρίζονται οι γραμμές ... 

Η μήπως εννοείς την αναμονή κλήσης η οποία τουλάχιστον σε μένα δεν λειτουργεί ... και δεν έχω ακούσει σε άλλον να λειτουργεί ..

αλήθεια στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις σου καλείς κανονικά με τονικό σύστημα ή έχεις γυρίσει σε παλμικό ? (ειδικά στις μνήμες του τηλεφώνου όπου καλούνται γρήγορα αυτό ειναι απαραίτητο τουλάχιστον σε μένα ) ... Μπορούν και οι υπόλοιποι ενεργοποιημένοι να σχολιάσουν τα ανωτέρω ...

----------


## vfragos

Εγώ με το τηλέφωνο δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα (σαν να μην έφυγα ποτέ απο Οτε), με τονικό δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## vassilis3

> .....Η μήπως εννοείς την αναμονή κλήσης η οποία τουλάχιστον σε μένα δεν λειτουργεί ... και δεν έχω ακούσει σε άλλον να λειτουργεί ..
> 
> αλήθεια στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις σου καλείς κανονικά με τονικό σύστημα ή έχεις γυρίσει σε παλμικό ? (ειδικά στις μνήμες του τηλεφώνου όπου καλούνται γρήγορα αυτό ειναι απαραίτητο τουλάχιστον σε μένα ) ... Μπορούν και οι υπόλοιποι ενεργοποιημένοι να σχολιάσουν τα ανωτέρω ...


1. σε μένα η αναμονή λειτουργεί

2. τονικό και περιμενω....

----------


## ktas

> 1. σε μένα η αναμονή λειτουργεί
> 
> 2. τονικό και περιμενω....


1. Τονικό δουλεύει άψογα
2. Αναμονή δεν έχω δοκιμάσει (το είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς αυτό :Whistle: )

----------


## KJJ

Κ εγώ δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα την αναμονή. 

Πάντως από χθες το βράδυ που άνοιξε η συνδέση δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα γρήγορη. Της Otenet 1mbps φαινόταν πιο γρήγορη. Αυτή κατέβαζε στα 100kbps σταθερά. Ενώ με την On χθες βράδυ είδα 35-50 γενικά. Έκανα κ το test του PcWorld adsl speed test κ εβγαζε γύρω 512kbps. Σήμερα το πρωί average ήταν στα 3,2Mbps. Βελτιωμένο αλλά όχι επιθυμητό μια κ είναι το μισό του min που πρέπει να δουλεύει. Βασικά θα περιμένω να δω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι με τον καιρό μια κ που ακόμα δεν έχει κλείσει 24 ώρες λειτουργίας. Το video box περιμένω να δείξει sat κανάλια αν κ προς τεράστια απογοήτευση μου δεν θα έχει το motors tv που ήταν κ ο βασικός λόγος που θα ήθελα το video box.  :Sorry:  
Πολλά teething probs που τουλάχιστον ελπίζω ότι θα λυθούν αρκετά σύντομα. 

Όμως για να μην λέμε μόνο τα στραβά τα δικά μας , μου έκανε τεράστια εντύπωση όταν μίλησα προχθές με μια φίλη μου από Γαλλία που μου είπε οτι κ εκεί έχουν πολλά προβλήματα με αντίστοιχες εταιρείες φθηνής τηλεφωνίας κ internet. Απλά όμως εκεί έχουν δυνατή οργάνωση σχετικά με την προστασία του πολίτη κ μπορούν να βγάλουν άκρη ή να αποζημιωθούν.

----------


## Noobman

Να παρακαλάτε μην γίνει κάτι και χάσεται το Internet ή το τηλέφωνο όπως εγώ ενό δούλευαν όλα μία χαρα BOOM ούτε το ADSL φωτάκι δεν άναβε. Τότε κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε για να στο διορθώσουν θα πρέπει να περιμέμεις κανα μήνα. 1 εβδομάδα είναι όλα νεκρά ενω δουλεύαν όλα μία χαρα και ακόμι περιμένουν από τους τεχνικούς τους να μας πούν τι γίνεται. Αμφιβάλω εαν κάποιος τεχνικός έχει ασχοληθή με το πρόβλημα καθόλα.

Απλά βάλε τον σταυρό σου και να πρσεύχεσαι να μην πάθει κάτι η γραμμή γιατί την έχεις άσχημα.

----------


## CMS

> Να παρακαλάτε μην γίνει κάτι και χάσεται το Internet ή το τηλέφωνο όπως εγώ ενό δούλευαν όλα μία χαρα BOOM ούτε το ADSL φωτάκι δεν άναβε. Τότε κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε για να στο διορθώσουν θα πρέπει να περιμέμεις κανα μήνα. 1 εβδομάδα είναι όλα νεκρά ενω δουλεύαν όλα μία χαρα και ακόμι περιμένουν από τους τεχνικούς τους να μας πούν τι γίνεται. Αμφιβάλω εαν κάποιος τεχνικός έχει ασχοληθή με το πρόβλημα καθόλα.
> 
> Απλά βάλε τον σταυρό σου και να πρσεύχεσαι να μην πάθει κάτι η γραμμή γιατί την έχεις άσχημα.


Δυστυχώς Noobman σε αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και θα πρέπει να ζήσω με το ρίσκο αυτό ... διότι πραγματικά μπορείς να μείνεις ξεκρέμαστος από την τεχνική τους εξυπηρέτηση ...στο αρχικό αυτό στάδιο της ΟΝ ... και τότε ... ποιος ακούει την γυναίκα μου αν πέσει και το τηλέφωνο ... :Laughing:

----------


## Noobman

> Δυστυχώς Noobman σε αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και θα πρέπει να ζήσω με το ρίσκο αυτό ... διότι πραγματικά μπορείς να μείνεις ξεκρέμαστος από την τεχνική τους εξυπηρέτηση ...στο αρχικό αυτό στάδιο της ΟΝ ... και τότε ... ποιος ακούει την γυναίκα μου αν πέσει και το τηλέφωνο ...


Εγώ την ακούω κάθε μέρα. Και δεν σε έφτανε η εταιρεία που είχες και έπρεπε να αλλάξεισ και να τα αποτελέσματα. Τα τηλεφωνα δεν δουλεύαν και τώρα δεν έχουμε τηλ. και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Το χειρώτερο είναι όταν θα έρθει ο λογαργιασμός του κινητού. Θα το στείλω στου ηληθιους της ΟΝ να μου το πληρώσουν.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Σημερα βλεπω καλες ταχυτητες  250kb/s κατα μ.ο απο torrent και ελαχιστα disconnects φτου φτου μην το ματιασω

----------


## CMS

> Εγώ την ακούω κάθε μέρα. Και δεν σε έφτανε η εταιρεία που είχες και έπρεπε να αλλάξεισ και να τα αποτελέσματα. Τα τηλεφωνα δεν δουλεύαν και τώρα δεν έχουμε τηλ. και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Το χειρώτερο είναι όταν θα έρθει ο λογαργιασμός του κινητού. Θα το στείλω στου ηληθιους της ΟΝ να μου το πληρώσουν.


Φυσικά και να το κάνεις ... έχεις και ανάλυση κλήσεων προς ΟΝ ... οπότε μην διστάσεις ...

έπρεπε να δεις τί έγινε στο σπίτι όταν μετά από 3μήνες που περίμενα από ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να συνδεθώ καλέσανε από ΤΕΛΛΑΣ για να πούνε αν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλους 2 μήνες ... αλλά έλειπα την στιγμή εκείνη και πέσανε πάνω στην γυναίκα μου .... δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να ξαναπάρει για διαφήμιση στο σπίτι ... :Laughing:

----------


## stefanos1999

> Φυσικά και να το κάνεις ... έχεις και ανάλυση κλήσεων προς ΟΝ ... οπότε μην διστάσεις ...
> 
> έπρεπε να δεις τί έγινε στο σπίτι όταν μετά από 3μήνες που περίμενα από ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να συνδεθώ καλέσανε από ΤΕΛΛΑΣ για να πούνε αν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλους 2 μήνες ... αλλά έλειπα την στιγμή εκείνη και πέσανε πάνω στην γυναίκα μου .... δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να ξαναπάρει για διαφήμιση στο σπίτι ...


 
τελικα παιδια ποσο χρεωνουν τις ταινιες?

----------


## Noobman

> Φυσικά και να το κάνεις ... έχεις και ανάλυση κλήσεων προς ΟΝ ... οπότε μην διστάσεις ...
> 
> έπρεπε να δεις τί έγινε στο σπίτι όταν μετά από 3μήνες που περίμενα από ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να συνδεθώ καλέσανε από ΤΕΛΛΑΣ για να πούνε αν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλους 2 μήνες ... αλλά έλειπα την στιγμή εκείνη και πέσανε πάνω στην γυναίκα μου .... δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να ξαναπάρει για διαφήμιση στο σπίτι ...


ΗΑ ΗΑ ΗΑ ΗΑ τους καημένους την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ την είχα και εγό για διάστημα 2 μηνών μέχρι που τους έστειλα εξώδικο. ΤΕΛΛΑΣ = ΔΕΗ ΜΑΚΡΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ. Φτου να μην τους βλέπω.

Η φάση είναι πως με ξαναπήραν τηλέφωνο για να μου πουλήσουν και μετά απο το 3το τηλέφωνο μου λέει η κυρία μα γιατί είστε τόσο αρνητικός τί έχεται με την εταιρεία μας. Φυσικά της απάντησα γιατί είσατε για τον πουτ.... και αν κοιτάζατε τα αρχεία σας θα ξέρατε ότι ήμουνα συνδρομητής και έφυγα και θα καταλαβέναται και τους λόγους. Δεν με ξαναπήραν τηλέφωνο  :Whistle:

----------


## ardent4

Μετά από 2.5 μήνες είδα το τρίτο λαμπάκι του router να παιζει 
αντε λέω έχουμε internet και ναι έχω επιτέλους αλλά με τι ταχύτητες ?  0.5-1.  mbit 
τα τηλέφωνα Oκ το v-box  καλο,  αλλά ας μου πεί κάποιος ποιά κανάλια θα έχουμε να βλέπουμε?
μου είχαν πει για τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ και για άλλα ξενα μου είπαν για 1000 ταινίες νέες και παλιές, και το μόνο που έχει κατι ταινίες της πλάκας καμία νέα και το πολύ 200 -250 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Άντε υπομονή άλλου 2.5 μήνες

----------


## original21paul

λοιπον υπαρχει εξελιξη στο θεμα με το ρουτερ!πηρα τηλ το συνεργατη της ΟΝ που σας ελεγα εχθες και μου ειπε οτι εγινε τελικα η συσκεψη εχθες και αποφασιστηκαν αλλαγες στο θεμα του ρουτερ λογω των ακυρωσεων και καποιων αλλων προβληματων που δεν μου διευκρινησαν!το επιβεβαιωσα τροπος το λεγειν και απο το cc και μου ειπαν οτι ισχυει και θα γινει σε 1-1,5 μηνα!αν μπορει καποιος ας ξαναπαρει τηλ για επιβεβαιωση!μακαρι :Worthy:

----------


## AnastasiosK

thanks για την ενημερωση :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> λοιπον υπαρχει εξελιξη στο θεμα με το ρουτερ!πηρα τηλ το συνεργατη της ΟΝ που σας ελεγα εχθες και μου ειπε οτι εγινε τελικα η συσκεψη εχθες και αποφασιστηκαν αλλαγες στο θεμα του ρουτερ λογω των ακυρωσεων και καποιων αλλων προβληματων που δεν μου διευκρινησαν!το επιβεβαιωσα τροπος το λεγειν και απο το cc και μου ειπαν οτι ισχυει και θα γινει σε 1-1,5 μηνα!αν μπορει καποιος ας ξαναπαρει τηλ για επιβεβαιωση!μακαρι


Αλλαγές σχετικά με τι; Με χορήγηση admin user/pass και χρήση port forwarding ;

----------


## vfragos

> λοιπον υπαρχει εξελιξη στο θεμα με το ρουτερ!πηρα τηλ το συνεργατη της ΟΝ που σας ελεγα εχθες και μου ειπε οτι εγινε τελικα η συσκεψη εχθες και αποφασιστηκαν αλλαγες στο θεμα του ρουτερ λογω των ακυρωσεων και καποιων αλλων προβληματων που δεν μου διευκρινησαν!το επιβεβαιωσα τροπος το λεγειν και απο το cc και μου ειπαν οτι ισχυει και θα γινει σε 1-1,5 μηνα!αν μπορει καποιος ας ξαναπαρει τηλ για επιβεβαιωση!μακαρι


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου για την ενημέρωση, έμαθες τι αποφασίστηκε ; Μακάρι να μας φέρνεις πρώτος καλά νέα και να ισχύσουν και όχι να μείνουν λόγια.

----------


## Aspidas

"Τις ταχύτητες πως τις μετράς, γιατί αν τις μετράς με site τύπου speednet.net δεν είναι καθόλου αξιόπιστα τα αποτελέσματα. Εμένα με speednet μπορεί να μου δείχνει 0,5mbit και την ίδια στιγμή να μπορώ να κατεβάσω με φούλ 10mbit."

ή μπορεί να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Σε εμένα το speedtest δειχνει 600kbs download  500kbs upload το pirelli κανει sync:12000down 1005up και απο rapid κατεβάζω απο 40kbs μέχρι 50 και από torrent max 70kbs.

----------


## vfragos

Σε εμένα δεν έχει συμβεί ποτέ το αντίθετο. Βλέπεις τις μετρήσεις σωστά ; Το speedtest μετράει σε Kbps, μήπως όταν κατεβάζεις απο rapid βλέπεις την μέτρηση σε ΚΒ ;

----------


## Avesael

> λοιπον υπαρχει εξελιξη στο θεμα με το ρουτερ!πηρα τηλ το συνεργατη της ΟΝ που σας ελεγα εχθες και μου ειπε οτι εγινε τελικα η συσκεψη εχθες και αποφασιστηκαν αλλαγες στο θεμα του ρουτερ λογω των ακυρωσεων και καποιων αλλων προβληματων που δεν μου διευκρινησαν!το επιβεβαιωσα τροπος το λεγειν και απο το cc και μου ειπαν οτι ισχυει και θα γινει σε 1-1,5 μηνα!αν μπορει καποιος ας ξαναπαρει τηλ για επιβεβαιωση!μακαρι


Ξαναρωτάω....Τι αλλαγές θα γίνουν;

----------


## aZiMuTh

> Εχεις ψωνίσει το extra πακετάκι για αναγνώριση κλήσης ? 4 ΕΥΡΩ τον μήνα ... πλέον των 35 ΕΥΡΩ ...
> 
> Γιατί αν ναι, πρέπει αμέσως με την ενεργοποίηση της τηλεφωνίας σου να αναγνωρίζονται οι γραμμές ...


Ναι, καλά. Εμένα τους πήρε 3-4 μέρες να βάλουν την αναγνώριση κλήσης μπροστά.  Και αυτή πότε παίζει πότε δεν παίζει. 





> Η μήπως εννοείς την αναμονή κλήσης η οποία τουλάχιστον σε μένα δεν λειτουργεί ... και δεν έχω ακούσει σε άλλον να λειτουργεί ..


Η αναμονή κλήσης είναι ο λόγος που θα το κάνω *μεγάλο* θέμα αν/όταν έρθει ο λογαριασμός και με χρεωνεί τα επιπλέον 4€ που αναφέρεις.  Η αναμονή λειτουργεί (μερικές φορές) από την πλευρά όσων με καλούν, δηλαδή μου λένε οτι ακούσαν το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα. Εγώ όμως *ποτέ* ως τώρα δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω αν κάποιος 'αναμένει'. Οπότε η επιπλέον λειτουργία της αναμονής είναι δώρο-άδωρο ως τώρα. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, η τηλεφωνία έχει (τουλάχ. στην δική μου περίπτωση) πάρα πολλά προβλήματα.  Συνεχίζεται ο θόρυβος, η παραμόρφωση, η ηχώ, σε βαθμό που 1 στις 3 κλήσεις πρέπει να τερματιστεί γιατί αυτός στον οποίο μιλάω παραπονιέται οτι δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τί λέω.

Κατά τ'άλλα συνεχίζεται η κατάσταση με το παλμικό.  Το να "περιμένω 3-10 δευτερόλεπτα" (ανάλογα με το ποιος θα σου μιλήσει, αλλάζουν και τα δευτερόλεπτα που σου ζητάν να περιμένεις) δεν κάνει διαφορά στο δικό μου τηλέφωνο, και απ'το να μου σπάνε τα νεύρα όταν θα πρέπει να κλείσω, να περιμένω _περισσότερα_ δευτερόλεπτα και να ξανακαλέσω μπας και αυτή την φορά 'πιάσει γραμμή', προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιώ το παλμικό που τουλάχιστον κάτι κάνει.   

Πάντως από τα disconnects πλέον έχω γλυτώσει. Η πρώτη και τελευταία τηλεφωνική συνομιλία που είχα με κάποιον _πραγματικό_ τεχνικό (και όχι απλώς έναν τηλεφωνητή/τρια από το "τεχνικό τμήμα" του CC) έλυσε όντως το πρόβλημα.  Δεν έλυσε όμως τα προβλήματα του τηλεφώνου, όπως είχε πει ο τεχνικός  (ο οποίος ισχυρίστηκε οτι ο λόγος που έχω τα προβλήματα του τηλεφώνου έχει σχέση με τα συνεχόμενα disconnects) 

Αρα, in summary:

:: *τηλέφωνο* παίζει (απ'την 2η μέρα που ήρθε ο τεχνικός για την σύνδεση), παλμικά, με πολλά προβλήματα στην γραμμή και συχνά λάθη (λάθος νούμερα). Αναγνώριση σχεδόν παίζει, αναμονή δεν παίζει καν. Η κατάσταση με το τηλέφωνο έχει παραμείνει ίδια (χωρίς βελτίωση) εδώ και 3 βδομάδες.

:: *internet* παίζει, disconnect είχα μόνο 1-2 εδώ και μια βδομάδα (εκεί που μέχρι πριν από μια βδομάδα είχα disconnects κάθε 2-3 λεπτά), ταχύτητες speedtest avg 2Mbps (με Amsterdam και Frankfurt πιάνω 3+Mbps, με τους υπόλοιπους servers ~1Mbps). Ναι, ξέρω οτι δεν είναι αξιόπιστο, δεν παύει όμως να είναι μια ένδειξη. Web downloads πλέον ικανοποιητικά. Torrents μια χαρά. Ο Pirelli μου συγχρονίζει στα 10/1024 περίπου. Για πιο αναλυτικά νούμερα θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω γιατί τώρα postάρω από άλλη σύνδεση. Συνεχίζουν πάντως τα πολλά hops και routes που φτάνουν μέχρι την άλλη άκρη του πλανήτη και σχετικά με ΑΙΧ δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κάνει ακόμα τίποτα.

:: *email* και λοιπές 'υπηρεσίες' του (anything BUT updated) myON με παραπέμπουν ευγενικά στο _"Βοηθήστε μας να γίνουμε καλύτεροι. Πείτε μας το πρόβλημα σας."_  :Razz: 

:: *TV* δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να δω τίποτα ακόμα, ο Sagem κάνει Init και δείχνει την quartz ένδειξη της ώρας (1 ώρα πίσω, ακόμα). Περίμενα να σταθεροποιηθεί κάπως η κατάσταση με Internet/τηλεφωνία, δηλαδή τους 2 βασικούς λόγους που έβαλα το All-in-One.


Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει κανείς να προτείνει κανένα link (URL?) για *How-To* σχετικά με τις διάφορες TV υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ;  Φίλοι που έχουν βάλει ΟΝ με ρωτάνε για τα διάφορα ONREC, IPTV, κλπ. και θέλω να τους παραπέμπω στις οδηγίες για να μπορούν να βγάλουν άκρη.  Δεν υπάρχει κανένα PDF στο site της ΟΝ που να εξηγεί τί βήματα πρέπει να κάνεις;



...

----------


## banteras

Μολις εκλεισα με το CC τις ΟΝ. Η απαντηση του σχετικα με το αν θα δωθουν user και pass για το administration του pirelli ηταν η εξης : " δεν υπαρχει τετοια σχετικη ενημερωση..."
 Αρα αμα δεν δουμε επισημη ανακοινωση μου φαινεται λιγο απιστευτο ακομα....
 Μακαρι (το ξαναλεω και με κεφαλαια ΜΑΚΑΡΙ) να μην ηταν απλα ενημερωμενο το CC και να μας τα δωσουν εστω και μετα απο 1-1,5 μηνα...

----------


## erateinos

Τις ταχύτητες τις μετρώ από speedtest
Σχετικά με το αναγνώριση κλήσεων είχα δηλώσει από την αρχή το extra πακέτο.
Η αναμονή κλήσεως λειτουργεί και σήμερα με κάλεσαν από on και δουλεύει και ο τηλεφωνητής.


Τώρα θα γίνω λίγο γραφικός και θα είμαι εκτός θέματος
Ο κάθε ένας μας αγοράζει μια υπηρεσία για τους δικούς του λόγους και σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες που θέλει να καλύψει .
Ο λόγος που έχω σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό να γράφω σε forum είναι για τις απίστευτες αναλύσεις επί των αναλύσεων και τεχνητό μπλα μπλα  (δεν έχω κανένα ίχνος είρωνας και ούτε τίποτα προσωπικό με κανένα ) και φτάνουμε για να διαβάσουμε ένα θέμα να βλέπουμε 90-150 σελίδες.
Οι παλαιότεροι θα θυμούνται όταν πρωτοήρθε το ISDN τι πανηγύρι γινόταν από τον ΟΤΕ και την  intracom που δεν είχε ακόμα help deck και εάν ήθελαν μας απαντούσαν.
Μετά με το ADSL άλλη τρέλα έπαιρνες τον ΟΤΕ και σου απαντούσε όχι σε μας στο ADSL θα απευθυνθείς , έπαιρνες το ADSL δεν ήξεραν τίποτα για το έγκλημα έφταιγε ο πάροχος. Φαύλος κύκλος.
Τώρα σχετικά με την ON μετά από μερικά τηλεφωνήματα μου έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου και για την τηλεφωνία και για το internet.
Το Pirelli δουλεύει  σωστά σε εμένα μετά από το σετάρισμα που του έκαναν .

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1125 Kbps.
Download:  10011 Kbps.

Και για να μην μακρηγορώ κοιτάξτε τι γίνετε και με τους άλλους παρόχους, σχεδόν όλοι τα ιδία προβλήματα έχουν.

----------


## CMS

> Η αναμονή κλήσης είναι ο λόγος που θα το κάνω *μεγάλο* θέμα αν/όταν έρθει ο λογαριασμός και με χρεωνεί τα επιπλέον 4€ που αναφέρεις.  Η αναμονή λειτουργεί (μερικές φορές) από την πλευρά όσων με καλούν, δηλαδή μου λένε οτι ακούσαν το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα. Εγώ όμως *ποτέ* ως τώρα δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω αν κάποιος 'αναμένει'. Οπότε η επιπλέον λειτουργία της αναμονής είναι δώρο-άδωρο ως τώρα. 
> 
> 
> 
> :: *email* και λοιπές 'υπηρεσίες' του (anything BUT updated) myON με παραπέμπουν ευγενικά στο _"Βοηθήστε μας να γίνουμε καλύτεροι. Πείτε μας το πρόβλημα σας."_ 
> 
> :: *TV* δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να δω τίποτα ακόμα, ο Sagem κάνει Init και δείχνει την quartz ένδειξη της ώρας (1 ώρα πίσω, ακόμα). Περίμενα να σταθεροποιηθεί κάπως η κατάσταση με Internet/τηλεφωνία, δηλαδή τους 2 βασικούς λόγους που έβαλα το All-in-One.
> 
> 
> ...


Καταρχήν φίλε Azimuth ...

1. η αναμονή κλήσης αν σου λειτουργεί έτσι είναι επικίνδυνη διότι σημαίνει ότι δεν απαντάς στον άλλον αφού δεν ξέρεις ότι σε περιμένει ...

Δυστυχώς η αναμονή δεν εμπίπτει στο πακέτο των 4 ΕΥΡΩ ... εμπίπτει στο standard πακέτο κι αν έχεις τόσα προβλήματα στην τηλεφωνία καλό είναι να στείλεις fax όχι τηλεφωνο γράφοντας ότι αν δεν τα διορθώσουν δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα .. το ίδιο και για τα 4 ΕΥΡΩ αφού δεν λειτουργεί καλά η αναγνώριση κλήσης ...

E-mail φίλε πρέπει να έχεις ... αν πας στο myON θα πρέπει να έχεις στο menu της αλληλογραφίας ήδη γραμμένο το default e-mail σου που δεν αλλάζει με τίποτα και είναι το username@ontelecoms.gr ... αυτό όμως πρέπει να το κάνεις save πάνω δεξιά για να ενεργοποιηθεί ... και μετά μπορείς να ορίσεις και άλλο ... ρυθμίσεις POP θα βρεις στο κατάλληλο thread E-MAIL ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ...

Είσαι σε καλό DSLAM και χρήστες αυτού έχουν καλές υπηρεσίες (καλύτερες από μένα που είμαι στον ίδιο) , φώναξε στην ΟΝ ... μπορούν σίγουρα να σε βελτιώσουν ... αλλά πρέπει να τους πετύχεις ...

όσο για το ONREC και το ONDEMAND μα είναι πολύ απλά από το MENU ξεκινάς και μετά κάνεις τις επιλογές σου ...

----------


## original21paul

> Ξαναρωτάω....Τι αλλαγές θα γίνουν;


μαλλον θα μας δωσουν admin username kai password αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο!εγω ξανακαλεσα στο cc και μου ειπαν οτι θα με καλεσουν αυτοι.....παρτε και σεις κανενα τηλ για επιβεβαιωση!

----------


## geo7

O φιλος σου που σου το ειπε, σου ειπε και οτι θα το ανακοινωσουν και επισημα ή ειναι η καινουρια ραδιο-αρβυλα ωστε να χουν κατι να περιμενουν οι πελατες και να το "βουλωσουν" μεχρι να φτιαξουμε μια πελατειακη βαση?

----------


## Aspidas

~@Σε εμένα δεν έχει συμβεί ποτέ το αντίθετο. Βλέπεις τις μετρήσεις σωστά ; Το speedtest μετράει σε Kbps, μήπως όταν κατεβάζεις απο rapid βλέπεις την μέτρηση σε ΚΒ ;@

και όμως σωστά τις βλέπω. Με δυο λόγια το speedtest μου δίνει κάτι λιγότερο από το κλείδωμα του pirelli, δηλαδή κάτι λιγότερο από μια σύνδεση 10Mbps ενώ στην πράξη κατεβάζω σαν 1Mpbs.

----------


## original21paul

> O φιλος σου που σου το ειπε, σου ειπε και οτι θα το ανακοινωσουν και επισημα ή ειναι η καινουρια ραδιο-αρβυλα ωστε να χουν κατι να περιμενουν οι πελατες και να το "βουλωσουν" μεχρι να φτιαξουμε μια πελατειακη βαση?


μου ειπαν απο το cc οταν τους πηρα να το επιβεβαιωσω οτι 8α υπαρχει η τηλεφωνικη ενημερωση η θα βγει στο site!οσο πιο πολλοι παρουν τηλ τοσο πιο εμπεριστατωμενη αποψη θα εχουμε για το τι σκοπο εχουν!

----------


## Avesael

Παιδιά, θα παρακαλούσα όσους είναι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένοι και λειτουργούν χωρίς προβλήματα να το αναφέρουν. Είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσοι είμαστε τελικά όλοι εμείς. Έχω κουραστεί να βλέπω (δικαιολογημένα ασφαλώς) παράπονα και συγχρόνως να βλέπω χρήστες (όπως εγώ) που δουλεύουν τα πάντα στην εντέλεια (δε μιλάω για ταχύτητες, γιατί αυτό είναι πονεμένη ιστορία γενικά στην Ελλάδα). Αν μπορύσατε να αναφέρετε και τις περιοχές σας θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vfragos

Εμένα δουλέυουν όλα μια χαρά χωρίς προβλήματα. 
DSLAM Δάφνης.

----------


## ktas

Όλα καλά, όλα ανθηρά. Άριστη ποιότητα σε όλα τα επίπεδα.
Μεταμόρφωση - DSLAM Νέου Ηρακλείου

----------


## erateinos

και εγώ εάν εξαιρέσουμε τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες που είχα 
περιοχή Αλιμος Καλαμάκι

----------


## vfragos

> ή μπορεί να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Σε εμένα το speedtest δειχνει 600kbs download 500kbs upload το pirelli κανει sync:12000down 1005up και απο rapid κατεβάζω απο 40kbs μέχρι 50 και από torrent max 70kbs.


Εδώ λές ότι το speedtest δείχνει 600kbps (όχι kbs) down που σημαίνει 0,6mbit που βλέπεις ότι είσαι λίγο πιο κάτω απο 10mbit ; Καμία σχέση.

----------


## geo7

> μου ειπαν απο το cc οταν τους πηρα να το επιβεβαιωσω οτι 8α υπαρχει η τηλεφωνικη ενημερωση η θα βγει στο site!οσο πιο πολλοι παρουν τηλ τοσο πιο εμπεριστατωμενη αποψη θα εχουμε για το τι σκοπο εχουν!


Στο cc φιλε μου μπορουν να σου/μας πουν οτι θελουν.
Απο το οτι θα σου δωσουν αντμιν πας μεχρι οτι απο τον επομενο μηνα θα αναβαθμισουν ολους τους πελατες σε δωρεαν 24/1,5 ...
Τα λογια τσαμπα ειναι...ας το βγαλουν επισημα σε ανακοινωση οτι θα αλλαξουν πολιτικη, γιατι αλλιως ειναι να χουμε να λεμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rtcwrules

Τηλεφωνία αγγίζει το άριστα
IPTV κανονικά (αν και δεν την χρησιμοποιώ)
Internet τα γνωστά προβλήματα (disc. , ταχύτητα που σέρνεται σχεδόν 24/7 , pings με game servers του εξωτερικού στα ύψη)

Dslam Φρεαττύδος, Πειραιάς

PS: Αναφορικά με το Internet η κατάσταση βελτιώνεται δραματικά το πρωί 7-8 , με pings ingame σε γερμανικούς/ολλανδικούς servers 50-70 και downloading ~8Mb

PS1: το cinturato έχει κλειδώσει στα8ερά στα 20000+ / 1000+

----------


## ktas

> Στο cc φιλε μου μπορουν να σου/μας πουν οτι θελουν.
> Απο το οτι θα σου δωσουν αντμιν πας μεχρι οτι απο τον επομενο μηνα θα αναβαθμισουν ολους τους πελατες σε δωρεαν 24/1,5 ...
> Τα λογια τσαμπα ειναι...ας το βγαλουν επισημα σε ανακοινωση οτι θα αλλαξουν πολιτικη, γιατι αλλιως ειναι να χουμε να λεμε


Πολύ σωστά. Αν θυμάστε και με το port forwarding έτσι ακριβώς είχε γίνει. Από μια φήμη ότι θα είναι κλειδωμένο το router, αρχίσαμε τις ερωτήσεις στο CC και πήραμε απαντήσεις ξεκινώντας από το "*Μην ανησυχείτε αυτό θα συμβαίνει μόνο στην αρχή και μετά θα το ξεκλειδώσουμε*", συνεχίσαμε με "*Θα παίρνετε τηλέφωνο το CC και θα ζητάτε την πόρτα που θέλετε και θα σας την ανοίγουμε*" περάσαμε σε "*Θα στέλνετε e-mail και θα τις ανοίγουμε*" και καταλήξαμε στο *"ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΝ... ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ" 

*Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν κάτι επίσημο και κυρίως γραπτό και τα ξαναλάμε.

----------


## dream-maniac

Ενεργοποιηημενος 28/3


*χρησιμοποιωντας το PIRELLI*
--ιντερνετ:
 με το που κατεβαζω στανταρ disconnect.δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να περασει 5λεπτο και να μην κανει disconnect (ακομα και αν δεν κατεβαζω)

--τηλεοραση:
τα καναλια παιζουν με λιγα σχετικα σπασιματα.
το ονρεκ κανει και αυτο σπασιματα.αλλα δεν μπορεις να δεις onrek καθως θα πεσει η συνδεση.θα πρεπει να το βγαλεις απο την πριζα να το ανοιξεις..μπλα μπλα..μετα βεβαια θα ξαναπεσει και..μπλαμπλαμπλα..

--τηλεφωνο:
δεν το εχω πολυδοκιμασει καθως χρησιμοποιω voip.δεχεται κανονικα  κλησεις.
μια φορα ειχα παρει για να το δοκιμασω και ενω μιλουσα, πανω στη μια ωρα εκλεισε η γραμμη.

_χρησιμοποιωντας το usr9108_
--ιντερνετ: δεν κανει κανενα disconnect.οι ταχυτητες εως 500kbyte/s  με μεγαλη δυσκολια.
δεν εχω δοκιμασει και πολλα γιατι τωρα γυρισα αθηνα.

-τηλεοραση: το δοκιμασα αλλα δεν καταφερα να το κανω να παιξει με το tvbox.

Με λιγα λογια η κατασταση ειναι ψιλοχαλια. ευτυχως που το usr9108 δεν κανει disconnects στο ιντερνετ.Γιατι αμα πριμενω απο το Pireli.... τηλεοραση δεν το συζητω....(κυριως Onrec)


_-ADSL STATISTICS-            ΜΕ ΤΟ USR 9108_                                    Downstream    Upstream 
                 SNR margin (dB):      7.1           7.1  
              Attenuation (dB):       29.0         23.8  
           Output power (dBm):    12.5        12.7  
                    rate (Kbps):        14292        1116
                Rate (Kbps):           14104       1115  

Με λιγα λογια η κατασταση ειναι αθλια

----------


## KJJ

Καλήσπερα, 

Νέα της ημέρας
Πήρα τηλ στην On να ρωτήσω γιατί η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ χαμηλή,(50kbps σε video download), μου είπαν λόγω αναβάθμισης δικτύου θα υπάρχουν αυτές οι ταχύτητες το πολύ ως το τέλος του μήνα...! Γι αυτό δεν παίζουν κ τα sat κανάλια του video box.

Τι να πω , okk κ υπομονή. Τουλάχιστον έχω internet που το χρειαζόμουν. 
Πάντως από τα 6-10Mbps για την ώρα δουλεύει κάτι σαν μεταξύ 512kbps-768kbps.

Αυτά

----------


## mpregos

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa............οχι μόνο δεν μυριζει ραδιο αρβυλα βρωμαει και ζεχνη(..αν γραφεται ετσι!!!!!)
μετα από 3 βδομαδες,πού έχω ζητησει ακύρωση με πήρε μια κοπέλα απο το τεχνικό τμημα,6161700 και αναλυσαμε τους λόγους της ακύρωσης.Δεν υπάρχει θέμα με το port forward,θα μείνει έτσι όπως είναι,αν θέλεις μου λέει πάρε το εταιρικό,το οποίο δεν με ενδιαφέρει βεβαια γιατι θέλω και ipTV.Σε πολύ φιλικό κλίμα,είπα οτι δεν μου δίνεται αυτά που θέλω αρα συνεχίζουμε την ακύρωση.Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπόρω να δω IPTV από τα αλλεπάλληλα disconnect.όποτε συνεχίζω.
Άυτο πάντως με το Port forward,εκ των εσω,υπάρχει σκέψη για άνοιγμα πορτών μεσω web interface αλλά ...είναι σκέψη.Πάντως αν το κάνουν μου είπε το παληκάρι που δουλευεί στην ΟΝ,θα το κάνουν έτσι με WΙnterface.Tώρα το πότε θα το κάνουν,και αν θα γίνει τελικά  δεν το ξέρω.........
Περαστικά σας,υπομονή να έχετε και καλό ξεμπέρδεμα και με την νίκη!!!!!!

----------


## fusiongr

Και αφου το δοκιμασα 2 μέρες για να μην βιαστω να βγαλω συμπερασματα, ερχομαι λοιπον να ποστάρω κι εγω για πρωτη φορά με συνδεση ΟΝ, συνδρομητης με φορητοτητα.

Οι εντυπωσεις μου μεχρι στιγμης:

Περιοχη: Αλιμος, Καλαμακι

1. Συνδεση χωρις κανενα disconnect μεχρι στιυμης και ταχυτητες ικανοποιητηκες εκτος απο καποιες ωρες που μου θυμιζουν εποχες isdn αλλα τους δινω την δικαιολογια της "πιλοτικης λειτουργιας" οποτε δεν το κανω και θεμα. 
2. Τηλεφωνο, παιρνω, με παιρνουν, σημα καμπανα.
3. TV παιζει κανονικα ολα τα καναλια, το On Rec και VOD κανονικα. 

Τα αρνητικα που θελω να διορθωθουν :

1. πορτες (φυσικα...)
2. την ωρα του αποκωδικοποιητη που δεν εχει αλλαχτει ακομα βαση της θερινης ωρας (οπως με ενημερωσε υπαλληλος τους) και ηταν και η αιτια να αργησω στην δουλεια σημερα το πρωι!!  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  

Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, δεν το περιμενα πως θα εγραφα τοσα θετικα, γιατι μετα απ'ολα αυτα που εχω διαβασει/ακουσει περιμενα τα χειροτερα.

Κουραγιο παιδια, που θα παει θα στρωσει (η θα τους στρωσουμε)  :Razz:

----------


## jimmy

καλησπερα σε ολους

μετα απο 1 1/2 μηνα που ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος ειμαι πολυ δυσαρεστημενος με την on

1)ταχυτητες λιγο καλυτερα απο isdn,ενω την πρωτη εβδομαδα ενεργοποιηση ειχα γυρω 
 στα 700 με 900 kb....disconnect δεν εχω ολως παραδοξως... :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:  

2)to tvbox δυο φορες που το εβαλα (γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει ετσι και αλλιως) επαιξε αλλα 
  γενικα δεν το εχω τσεκαρει να δω ταινιες κτλ για να εχω σαφεστατη αποψη

3)το cc center τους ειναι για γελια αρκει να σας πω οτι για 1 μηνα μου ελεγαν οτι 
   ο mail server δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενος και τελικα απο το forum εμαθα πως θα 
   το ενεργοποιησω,αφου πριν ειχα κανει γυρω στα 30 τηλεφωνηματα.....

αυτα,

----------


## ermis333

Σέρνεται το δίκτυο με τόσες λίγες ενεργοποιήσεις;;;!!!!!!!!!!


Αυτά είναι τα πολλά λεφτά που επένδυσαν;;; Απότι φαίνεται μόνο το IPtv τους νοιάζει και εκεί δίνουν μόνο τα δωρεάν κανάλια...

Κρίμα περίμενα περισσότερα.

Φανταστείτε να επέτρεπε και το Port Forwarding τι θα γινόταν με τις ταχύτητες.

Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα φτιάξει σε λίγο καιρο

----------


## vfragos

Αυτή την στιγμή εμένα σέρνεται με 1,15ΜΒ/s... :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από τις 9:30 που είμαι σπίτι η ταχύτητα (και δε μιλάω για download μόνο αλλά και για απλό surfing) είναι πολύ χαμηλή...Το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι με ΟΝ θα πορευθώ και αναμένω τις βελτιώσεις τους επόμενους μήνες.

----------


## geo7

Off Topic


		Αvesalom εχεις σκοπο να καταληξεις σε ενα avatar?  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αvesalom εχεις σκοπο να καταληξεις σε ενα avatar?


χεχεχε! Μάλλον καταλήγω σ'αυτο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Avesael

Εχω να κάνω μια παρατήρηση που δε ξέρω αν ισχύει και για κάποιο από εσάς. Εάν συνδέσω με utp το pc έχω πολύ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από ότι με wireless...Εχω κάνει άπειρες δοκιμές και με τα 2 laptops και με το desktop μου και συμβαίνει πάντα το ίδιο πράγμα... :Thinking:  

Καμιά ιδέα;;;

----------


## geo7

Nαι..μεσω wireless μοιραζεσαι τη συνδεση με καναδυο ακομα!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## vfragos

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από τις 9:30 που είμαι σπίτι η ταχύτητα (και δε μιλάω για download μόνο αλλά και για απλό surfing) είναι πολύ χαμηλή...Το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι με ΟΝ θα πορευθώ και αναμένω τις βελτιώσεις τους επόμενους μήνες.


Αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως, γιατί την ίδια στιγμή άλλοι έχουν πολύ καλές ταχύτητες και άλλοι όχι ; :Thinking:   Πως μπορεί να εξηγηθεί ; Τι ταχύτητες download έχεις τώρα απο κάποιον καλό server και με καποιον download manager ; Εγώ κατέβαζα μέχρι τώρα το λιγότερο με 700Κb/s  και έφτανα μέχρι 1,15Μb/s

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν...κατέβαζα πριν λίγο με ασύρματο 35-40 kb/sec και καπάκι με ενσύρματο από τον ίδιο server με 200-300 kb/sec.....
Μήπως ευθύνεται ότι στην περιοχή μου πιάνω άλλα 16!!! ασύρματα δίκτυα;;; Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι αν χρησιμοποιούν όλοι το ίδιο κανάλι (π.χ. το 6) υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω κανάλι αλλά δε δούλευαν οι κάρτες των η/υ μου.....
Τι έχετε να προτείνετε;;;

----------


## CMS

> Αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως, γιατί την ίδια στιγμή άλλοι έχουν πολύ καλές ταχύτητες και άλλοι όχι ;  Πως μπορεί να εξηγηθεί ; Τι ταχύτητες download έχεις τώρα απο κάποιον καλό server και με καποιον download manager ; Εγώ κατέβαζα μέχρι τώρα το λιγότερο με 700Κb/s  και έφτανα μέχρι 1,15Μb/s


η χειρότερη νύχτα μου με ΟΝ ... κατέβασμα αυτη την στιγμή με μέση ταχύτητα 250KB/s ...από server της MS ... συνήθως από 400 KB/s Μέχρι max 1,25 MB/s

----------


## vfragos

Εγώ κατέβαζα απο news server (www.newshosting.com) με τις ταχύττητες που που έγραψα πρίν.

----------


## vfragos

> Λοιπόν...κατέβαζα πριν λίγο με ασύρματο 35-40 kb/sec και καπάκι με ενσύρματο από τον ίδιο server με 200-300 kb/sec.....
> Μήπως ευθύνεται ότι στην περιοχή μου πιάνω άλλα 16!!! ασύρματα δίκτυα;;; Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι αν χρησιμοποιούν όλοι το ίδιο κανάλι (π.χ. το 6) υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω κανάλι αλλά δε δούλευαν οι κάρτες των η/υ μου.....
> Τι έχετε να προτείνετε;;;


Μεγάλη διαφορά πάντως... :Thinking:  sorry αλλά απο ασύρματα είμαι σκράπας για να βοηθήσω...

----------


## dream-maniac

> μου ειπαν απο το cc οταν τους πηρα να το επιβεβαιωσω οτι 8α υπαρχει η τηλεφωνικη ενημερωση η θα βγει στο site!οσο πιο πολλοι παρουν τηλ τοσο πιο εμπεριστατωμενη αποψη θα εχουμε για το τι σκοπο εχουν!


 
τελικα παιδια ακομα ενας μυθος ηταν ολα περι admin pass του ρουτερ;

----------


## vfragos

> τελικα παιδια ακομα ενας μυθος ηταν ολα περι admin pass του ρουτερ;


 Θα δείξει...

----------


## InVADeR

Ωρε ενα beta testing που ρίχνει η on στους πελάτες τις με αυτα που διαβάζω..

Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον θα ανοίξουν τα ports...

----------


## Avesael

Τα σχόλια είναι περιττά...

----------


## Avesael

Δε μεταδίδω άλλο.... (μιλάμε για servers που μου έδιναν μινιμουμ 2500 και μαξιμουμ 9700!!!)
Όσο αναξιόπιστο και να είναι το site αυτό εεεεε γα....ω το κέρατο μου δηλαδή....

----------


## vanzi80

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ 15-3,ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΑΚΟΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ.ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ Κ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ;
ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΥΡΩΣΕΙΣ;ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## akrato

Φαίνεται ότι "φτιάχνουν" περιοχές - περιοχές...

Δεν γίνεται άλλοι να έχουν καλές ταχύτητες και άλλοι να σέρνονται...

----------


## whatfor

Εγώ δε καταλαβαίνω γιατι "χαλάνε" τις άλλες περιοχές... Μια χαρά ήμουν 15 μέρες πρίν... grrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Tem

πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σύντομα θα σέρνονται όλοι

----------


## Avesael

Νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα θα φτιάξουν στους επόμενους μήνες και με την είσοδο στο ΑΙΧ(όσο αφορά την Ελλάδα). Σίγουρα με τόσους λίγους πελάτες και με γνωστή την υποδομή της ΟΝ, δε δικαιολογούνται τέτοιες ταχύτητες.Κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει και πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με ρυθμίσεις εκ των έσω. Θα πρέπει να γίνει σωστή διαχείρηση και κατανομή του bandwidth, κάτι που πιστεύω ότι γίνονται προσπάθειες. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι οι ταχύτητες σήμερα πριν φύγω για τη δουλειά ήταν κατά πολύ ανεβασμένες σε σχέση με χθες το βράδυ (αν είδατε τα τις παραπάνω εικόνες). Για να δούμε.... :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ ...

ΤΟ ΠΑΛΜΙΚΟ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ... ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ ΤΟΝΙΚΟ ...

Μετά από δύο fax η επικοινωνία με την ΟΝ είχε φαίνεται αποτέλεσμα ...

Αφού τοριξα στην πλάκα με ένα υπεύθυνο της ΟΝ χτες το βράδυ ότι αισθάνομαι με το παλμικό σαν τον HOMO ERECTUS που προσπαθεί να βγει από την σπηλιά για να κυνηγήσει ... μου υποσχέθηκε να το κυττάξει ... σήμερα το πρωί ... όλα ΟΚ ... γυρίζοντας τις ρυθμίσεις του τηλεφώνου σε ΤΟΝΕ και καλού κακού ορίζοντας και μία διάρκεια παύσης 4 sec στο ERICSSON μου πριν από κάθε κλήση του , το τονικό δούλεψε μία χαρά , μνήμες ΟΚ ... μόνο την αναμονή κλήσης δεν πρόλαβα να ελεγξω αν παίζει ... και μην πει κανείς τί θα γίνει αν ξαφνικά πάθει βλάβη το τηλέφωνο, ποιος και πότε θα το επανορθώσει ...διότι δεν ξέρω την απάντηση ...

----------


## Avesael

> Εγώ δε καταλαβαίνω γιατι "χαλάνε" τις άλλες περιοχές... Μια χαρά ήμουν 15 μέρες πρίν... grrrrrrrrrr


Δε νομίζω ότι "χαλάνε" περιοχές. Απλά εξαρτάται το dslam,οι πόρτες του κ.α. Αν λ.χ. σε ένα dslam που πριν 1 μήνα είχε 2 χρήστες μόνο και τώρα έχει 30, φυσικό είναι να μην έχουν οι 2 αρχικοί χρήστες την ταχύτητα προ μηνός. Βέβαια είπαμε...αυτό δε δικαιολογεί τις τόσο τραγικές ταχύτητες της τάξης μιας ISDN....Υπομονή κι ο ουρανός θα γίνει πιο καθαρό :Wink:  ς....!

----------


## Aspidas

ή μπορεί να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Σε εμένα το speedtest δειχνει 600kbs download 500kbs upload το pirelli κανει sync:12000down 1005up και απο rapid κατεβάζω απο 40kbs μέχρι 50 και από torrent max 70kbs.

@Εδώ λές ότι το speedtest δείχνει 600kbps (όχι kbs) down που σημαίνει 0,6mbit που βλέπεις ότι είσαι λίγο πιο κάτω απο 10mbit ; Καμία σχέση.~@

Επειδή ψιλομπερδευτήκαμε με τα kb kbs mb κλπ. Αυτό που εννοώ είναι: 
Ενώ το pirelli συγχρονίζει στα 1,3Mb down 100kbs up. και το speedtest μου δίνει 700kbs down 535kbs up. Εγώ κατεβάζω από  rapidshare max 50kbs και από utorrent έχω δει max 80kbs. Ελπίζω πλέον αυτά να είναι κατανοητά. 

Και κάτι τελευταίο, μίλησα με άτομο εκ των έσω (όποιος θέλει πιστεύει) και μου είπε ότι το κλίμα, τουλάχιστον στο backoffice δεν είναι καθόλου καλό, και πως να είναι βέβαια όταν ξέρεις ότι κάθε μέρα που πηγαίνεις στη δουλειά σου σε περιμένουν δεκάδες κλήσεις μπινελικώματος. Με δραμαμίνες θα πρέπει να ξεκινάς το πρωινό σου.

----------


## costis66

Υπομονή κι ο ουρανός θα γίνει πιο καθαρό :Wink:  ς....!

Τι να πω ρε παιδια.
Σχεδον τα μισα μυνηματα περιεχουν την λεξη υπομονη.
Ποσο υπομονη πρεπει να εχει καποιος πια για να εχει μια υπηρεσια που θεωρω οτι ειναι σχεδον απαραιτητη στον καθενα.
Ταλαιπωρουμε σχεδον εξι μηνες (3 μηνες αναμονη στην tellas - 1/μιση μηνα αναμονη στην on - 1/μιση μηνα ενεργοποιημενος στην οn αλλα σχεδον χωρις τηλεφωνο και μηδεν ιντερνετ) για να εχω το αυτονοητο.
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχουμε γυρισει 15 χρονια πισω,τοτε που εκανες αιτηση στον οτε για νεο τηλεφωνο και περιμενες κανενα χρονο.Τοσο μπροστα προχωρησαμε.
Καποια στιγμη η υπομονη μετατρεπεται σε αγανακτηση.
Πρεπει να καταλαβουν ολοι αυτοι οι μεγαλοσχημοι πια οτι η υπομονη πρεπει να υπαρχει και απο τη πλευρα τους.
Γιατι να μην εκαναν αυτοι υπομονη πρωτα να φτιαξουν σωστα το δικτυο τους και μετα να προσφεραν την υπηρεσια τους?
Γιατι εγω που πληρωνω θα πρεπει να ειμαι το πειραματοζωο καποιου? 
Απαιτω να εχω αυτο που αγορασα και πληρωνω.
Αν οταν ερθει ο λογαριασμος τους ζητησω να εχουν υπομονη αυτοι......θα εχουν?

----------


## notissfak

To κακό είναι οτι ενω εμείς κάνουμε υπομονή για τα πάντα,αυτοί δεν βελτιώνονται.Να έλεγα τουλάχιστον οτι κάτι γίνεται να πω δεν βαριέσαι...Αλλά δεν βλέπω αλλαγές.Μόνο ανακοινώσεις,και προσωρινές βελτιώσεις.Αλλά εμείς φταίμε!Προφανώς ζητάμε πολλά...

Υ.Γ Ξέρω οτι αυτοί μας τάζουν και για αυτό ζητάμε.Αλλά φταίμε γιατι ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ οτι θα ανταποκριθούν κιόλας...

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό πάντως μου αρέσει τρελά!

 Ε. Τι σημαίνουν τα 10 Mbps; Θα βιώσω κάτι διαφορετικό στο Ίντερνετ;  Α. Το ADSL της On Telecoms υποστηρίζει εφαρμογές στο internet που απαιτούν υψηλές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης, όπως κατέβασμα μουσικής ή βίντεο και άλλες εφαρμογές άκρως συναρπαστικές.

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Ε. Μπορώ να πάρω στατικές IP διευθύνσεις από την On Telecoms;  Α. Ναι, τόσο το On Office όσο και το On Company περιλαμβάνουν IP διευθύνσεις. Μπορείτε να δείτε την αναλυτική περιγραφή προϊόντος, προκειμένου να ενημερωθείτε για τον αριθμό των διευθύνσεων που περιλαμβάνει κάθε πακέτο.

Υ.Γ. ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΟΙ HOME USERS!

Επίσης

 Ε. Πόσες στατικές IP διευθύνσεις μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω από το μπλοκ διευθύνσεων που παρέχεται από την On ?  Α. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε όλες τις IP διευθύνσεις που σας παρέχει η On Telecoms εκτός από 3 οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούνται για λειτουργίες του δικτύου. Δηλαδή, από το μπλοκ των 8 IP διευθύνσεων, εσείς μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τις 5. Έτσι, ο μέγιστος αριθμός IP διευθύνσεων που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος εταιρικός πελάτης είναι 15 ( 5 από τις 8 που περιλαμβάνει το πακέτο On Company + έξτρα 8 διευθύνσεις που μπορεί κάποιος πελάτης να αγοράσει με €20/μήνα). *Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν μόνο για το πακέτο On Company, καθώς το On Office περιλαμβάνει 1, που είναι στην διάθεση του εταιρικού πελάτη. * 

Υ.Γ. Κοίτα να δεις που είμαστε εταιρικοί πελάτες και με IPTV! ΤΙ ΠΡΟΝΟΜΟΙΟΥΧΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ! Ρε δε ντρέπεστε να έχετε και παράπονο;;;  :ROFL: 

Ε. Χρειάζομαι κάποιον αριθμό PIN προκειμένου να αγοράσω κάποια ταινία;  Α. Ν*αι, προκειμένου οι επιλογές σας να προστατεύονται και με στόχο την γενικότερη ασφάλεια ολόκληρης της διαδικασίας, ένας αριθμός PIN θα απαιτείται πάντα*, όταν αγοράζετε κάτι, το οποίο χρεώνεται αυτόματα στον λογαριασμό σας.  

Υ.Γ. ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ! Ο Απίστευτα κωδικοποιημένος,άσπαστος,τρομερά δύσκολος *1234* !!!

Ε. Τι συμβαίνει στην περίπτωση που η τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει 10 Mbps;  Α. Η On Telecoms έχει θέσει σαν στόχο να προσφέρει την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που μπορεί να υποστηρίξει η τηλεφωνική σας γραμμή, έως και 10 Mbps. Αν η τηλεφωνική σας γραμμή δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει 10 Mbps, τότε προσφέρουμε την καλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα που η υπάρχουσα γραμμή μπορεί να υποστηρίξει


Υ.Γ. Πάρτε το χαμπάρι....ΟΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ Π....ΣΟ. Αυτός ο αλήτης ο *ΟΤΕΣ* φταίει που έχουμε τέτοιες ταχύτητες ΟΛΟΙ!  :Twisted Evil: 

Ε. Πόσο χώρο έχω για τα ηλεκτρονικά μου μηνύματα έχοντας πρόγραμμα ON Office;  A. 50 MB για κάθε email λογαριασμό  

Υ.Γ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτά τα 50 τα έδιναν και σε ιδιώτες....αλλά στο on mail σου λέει ότι ο χώρος σου είναι " Χώρος δίσκου - [χρησιμοποιείτε 18 Kb απο 30000 Kb] "

 :Worthy: 

Internet

Το"Όλα σε ένα" περιλαμβάνει απεριόριστη σύνδεση στο internet με τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά:

    * Πρόσβαση μέσω της ADSL2+ τεχνολογία
    * Ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο Internet μέχρι 10 Mbps για download και 512 Kbps για upload
    * Ασύρματη πρόσβαση (μέσω του ασύρματου modem της On)
    * 4 λογαριασμούς e-mail (50 MB ο κάθε ένας, name@ontelecoms.gr)
    * Web mail, δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιείτε το ηλ. Ταχυδρομείο σας μέσω του διαδικτύου από οποιοδήποτε σημείο του κόσμου.
    * Anti-spamming

ΑΥΤΑ...ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ....Φαντάσου να είμουν κι από τους δυσαρεστημένους.... :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Πιστεύω ότι για κάποιον που αποφάσισε να ακυρώσει ή να κάνει καταγγελία, όλα τα παραπάνω θα του είναι πολύ χρήσιμα για να την στηρίξει...

----------


## Panosfg

ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος στην ΟΝ απο 2 απριλιου. Επειδη ποτε δεν χρησιμοποιουσα τορεντ  αλλα newsgroups σ΄αυτον τον τομεα ειμαι ικανοποιημενος  καθως κατεβαζει το μεγιστο 1200 Κβ/δευτ. οχι συνεχεια αλλα κατα απο 800 κβ/δευτ. δεν πεφτει.Η τηλεφωνια ειναι αριστη. Η τηλεοραση μια χαρα. Αλλα επειδη τα παντα δεν μπορει να ειναι ιδανικα σ'αυτη τη ζωη εχω προβλημα με  ΧΒΟΧ Live  ,επειδη δεν μπορω να ανοιξω πορτες και εμφανιζεται ως moderate.

----------


## AUDIOBIL

ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ!ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ Η ΟΝ?

----------


## vassilis3

> ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ!ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ Η ΟΝ?


αν σου κάνει Κερατσίνι μπορώ να σου πω

----------


## AUDIOBIL

ΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ?ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ?

----------


## The_Eye

Σήμερα 19 Απρίλη ήρθε επιτέλους ο "τεχνικός" για να φτιάξει τη γραμμή. Αφού λοιπόν έκανε το απαραίτητο τσεκ στη γραμμή και με ενημέρωσε για τον αριθμό μου (211-71ΧΧΧΧΧ), μου ζήτησε να αφήσω το modem για 20 λεπτά "για να ρυθμιστεί η adsl" όπως είπε χαρακτηριστικά. Εγώ έκανα τον βλάκα και μετά από 20 λεπτά άνοιξα τον explorer για να διαπιστώσω πως δεν είχα πρόσβαση στο internet. Το τηκέφωνο είναι οκ, χωρίς θορύβους και "σκουπίδια", ο "τεχνικός" μου είπε πως η γραμή μου είναι "πολύ καλή" και αμέσως πήρα τηλ. στην On για να ρωτήσω, ποιός είναι ο λόγος που δεν έχω ίντερνετ. Η απάντηση; 
  "Από τη στιγμή που ήρθε ο τεχνικός δεν σημαίνει πως έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμη σας" μου είπε και έμεινα... παγωτό. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει συμβεί σε αλλους, δεν κατέχω και πολλά από adsl συνδέσεις, οπότε ότι ποστάρετε εδώ θα μου είναι χρήσιμο. 
   Επίσης υπέγραψα το έγγραφο ενεργοποίησης χωρίς να εχω ίντερνετ!
   ευχαριστώ
    The Eye
  (περιοχή Νέα Σμύρνη)

----------


## vassilis3

> ΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ?ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ?


έπεσες στην περίπτωση.
σήμερα η ταχύτητές είναι εμφανώς βελτιομένες σε σχέση με τις άλλες μέρες
κατεβάζω με 3000-5000 Μβιτς
η τηλεοραση παίζει μια χαρά
 το τηλέφωνο επίσης αν εξερέσεις την καθηστέρηση για να καλέσεις

σήμερα γενικά είναι μια καλή μέρα για την ον
δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει αυριο
πάντως σημερα ελαβα 5 τηλεφωνα οτι ολα διορθώθηκαν εκτός απο το τηλεφωνο που όπως μπυ είπαν θα διορθωθει

στα υπ οψιν οτι ΔΕΝ καταφερα να δουλεψω με αλλο modem οπως κάποιοι αλλοι εδω μέσα

το linksys μου αν και συγχρονίζει και πέρνει ιρ δεν κατεβάζει χριστό, δεν ξέρω γιατι
απογοητευτικα εντελώς με αυτό το παλευω ομως

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ

Προβληματα με το τηλεφωνο δεν ειχα ποτε 
Τον δεκτη δεν τον εχω βγαλει ακομα απο το κουτι του μιας και δεν βλεπω γενικα τηλεοραση
Την μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα την επιασα σημερα

Οριστε

----------


## auragr

Καλησπέρα 
Αποφάσισα να γράψω στο forum για να δώσω και ένα τόνο αισιοδοξίας και να μπουν και κάποια θέματα στην θέση τους. Παιδιά λίγο ηρεμία με την On Telecoms. Καταρχήν εγώ είμαι ένας δυσαρεστημένος πελάτης της Vivodi. Τέλειωσε το εξάμηνο με την Vivodi το Δεκέμβριο και από τότε μου κάνανε το 1mb σε 2mb χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν και χρεώνουν την κάρτα μου που σημειωτέος έχει λήξει και έχει αλλάξει το expiry date και τα 3 τελευταία ψηφία από πίσω. Έπαιρνα τηλέφωνα αλλά περίμενα μάταια μισή ώρα πληρώνοντας ένα κάρο λεφτά. Όταν έβαλα On ήξερα όπως όλοι μας τι μας περίμενε. Όποιος ήθελε ας περίμενε να τελεύσει η προσφορά και να βάλει μετά που όλα θα είναι OK. Πως γίνεται με 35 euro να τα θέλουμε όλα. Τη στιγμή που η Vivodi κοιμάται και έβαλε Cable TV μόνο για να απαντήσει στην ΟΝ. Άμα δεν ήταν η ΟΝ σιγά μην ασχολιότανε η Vivodi με εμάς. Να μην σχολιάσω την Forthnet που χρεώνει 40 euro λες για 2 play λες και είναι από άλλο πλανήτη. Για να μην σχολιάσω και τον (Π)ΟΤΕ που μια ζωή μας κλέβει και τώρα βάζουμε ADSL OTENET σαν Μ….. Δηλαδή μια ζωή βρίζαμε και τώρα λέμε ευχαριστώ στα λαμόγια. 

Εν ολίγοις πρέπει να δώσουμε πίστωση χρόνου στην ΟΝ γιατί λανσάρανε κάτι καινούργιο και δύσκολο στην υλοποίηση. Σήμερα η γραμμή μου έφτιαξε και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος. Κάντε υπομονή παιδιά και μην υποκύπτετε στα λαμόγια.

----------


## auragr

Μια ακόμα μέτρηση που έκανα τώρα

----------


## BaGeR

Επειδή έφτιαξε η δικιά σου γραμμή δεν πάει να πεί πως μπήκαν και τα πράγματα στην θέση τους.
Ξέρεις πόσοι είμαστε χωρίς τηλέφωνο και για πόσο καιρό?
Και ναι με 35 ευρώ εγώ τα θέλω όλα γιατί πολύ απλά αυτά υποσχέθηκαν για να μας πάρουν πελάτες.
Υπομονή σταματάς να έχεις όταν είσαι 20+ μέρες χωρίς καν τηλέφωνο.

----------


## auragr

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα απλώς και με άλλες εταιρείες μπορούσε να συμβεί (έχει συμβεί σε φίλο) και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο φταίει ο (Π) ΟΤΕ που χάνει το μονοπώλιο. ΑΑΑ και δεν είμαι μέτοχος στην ΟΝ  :Smile:  απλώς ένας δυσαρεστημένος ADSL user μέχρι σήμερα (ελπίζω).  :Worthy:  

καλό βράδυ και ελπίζω όλα να διορθωθούν σύντομα  :Protest:

----------


## auragr

Και κάτι τελευταίο για να προλάβω ερωτήσεις και απορίες. Είμαι συνδεμένος στο κέντρο στα Ιλίσσια και οι μετρήσει έγιναν με ανοιχτό το δέκτη που δουλεύει καλά. Μόνο σπάνια χαλάει λίγο ο ήχος αλλά γενικά βελτιώνετε μέρα με τη μέρα. Απλά δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έχουνε βάλει την ΕΡΤ DIGITAL αν κάποιος ξέρει ας απαντήσει.  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Απλά δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έχουνε βάλει την ΕΡΤ DIGITAL αν κάποιος ξέρει ας απαντήσει.


Εμένα ήταν το μόνο που έπιανε ... :Thinking:

----------


## auragr

Για να είμαι πιο σαφής...μέσω ΟΝ να το δείχνει και όχι μέσω κεραίας. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την κεραία ακόμα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Όχι την ΕΡΤ ψηφιακή τη δείχνει ΜΟΝΟ μέσω κεραίας (Γιαυτό και δείχνει τέλεια  :Wink:  ).

----------


## evagelos

Τί κανάλια έχει; 
Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος;

----------


## mion_15

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και από εμένα. Είμαι απο την Δευτέρα 16/04...ημιενεργοποιημένος (να δω πότε θα είμει ενεργοποιημένος!!!!!). Η τηλεφωνία δουλέυει μόνο για να κάνω κλήσεις προς σταθερά και εισερχόμενες κλήσεις δεν έχω. Το modem μου ναι μεν συγχρονίζει κανονικά αλλά  ανά 2 λεπτά είχα disconnects εώς χτες που ήρθε ο τεχνικός. Από χτες βέβαια είναι πολύ λιγότερα αλλά και πάλι ανά μια ώρα περίπου έχω πάλι τα ίδια. Τί στο καλό συμβαίνει???? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

ΥΓ Τα disconnects  τα έχω και με το pirelli και με το linksys.

----------


## erateinos

> Τί κανάλια έχει; 
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος;


Βουλη, ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, ALPHA, ALTER, ANT1, MAKEDONIA, ΣΚΑΙ, STAR, 902, NOVA PRM,
FR 24 eng, FR 24 fr, TV5, ZDF, DW1, RAI UNO, TVE, RTR,
CINE+, SPORT+, PRISMA+, ΡΙΚ.

----------


## costis66

ΘΑΥΜΑ.
Απο χθες ειναι καλυτερες οι ταχυτητες σε εμενα.
Μακρια απο το επιθυμητο αλλα τουλαχιστον πιο αξιοπρεπεις.
Ελπιζω να μην ειναι προσωρινο και να γινεται καλυτερο καθε μερα που περναει.
Σταυρωστε τα δαχτυλα σας.

----------


## Aspidas

Νομίζω πως βρήκα κάτι που μπορεί να μας ενδιαφέρει όλους εδώ μέσα, επειδή όμως δεν βρίσκομαι αυτή τη στιγμή σπίτι για να το τσεκάρω, αν μπορεί κάποιος να το κάνει και να μας πει θα ήταν  :One thumb up:  

http://www.cleansofts.com/get/510/15...rt_Mapper.html

Crossed Fingers

----------


## john341

> Νομίζω πως βρήκα κάτι που μπορεί να μας ενδιαφέρει όλους εδώ μέσα, επειδή όμως δεν βρίσκομαι αυτή τη στιγμή σπίτι για να το τσεκάρω, αν μπορεί κάποιος να το κάνει και να μας πει θα ήταν  
> 
> http://www.cleansofts.com/get/510/15...rt_Mapper.html
> 
> Crossed Fingers


Καμια τυχη βεβαια χρειαζετε τα admin user pass toy router οπως ολεσ οι εφαρμογες αυτου του στιλ.

Why do I get 'authentication failed' screen ?

When the username and password you supply, do not match your router, it can generate the 'Incorrect credentials' error and show you the 'Authentication Failed' screen.
You can use the default username and password given by your manufacturer, if you have not changed it since you bought the router. In case, you are unable to get the default username and password, then you can mail us the router firmware version and the router model at support@homenetmagic.com and we will send you the default user name and password for your router.

----------


## Aspidas

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  γ..ω την !"£$//)=)=(=°°*°=°
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να του στείλεις email να δουμε τι θα μας δώσουν ή λες να είναι τζάμπα κόπος;

----------


## john341

> γ..ω την !"£$//)=)=(=°°*°=°
> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να του στείλεις email να δουμε τι θα μας δώσουν ή λες να είναι τζάμπα κόπος;



Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση η ον να εχει αφησει τα default  user pass sto pirelli.

----------


## Takerman

Κάθε μέρα ανακαλύπτουμε και κάτι καινούργιο απο τις προηγμένες τεχνολογίες της ΟΝ. Αν για κάποιο λόγο θέλετε να μπείτε με μια εφεδρική dial up στο ΝΕΤ, ατυχήσατε. "Η εταιρία μας δεν υποστηρίζει απο το τηλεφωνικό της δίκτυο τέτοιες κλήσεις". Αυτό μου απάντησαν.

----------


## UNITEDEV

Καλησπέρα

Σήμερα επικοινώνησα με το cc για το γνωστό θέμα των χαμηλών ταχυτήτων και με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχουν γενικότερο πρόβλημα ( λες και δεν το ξέραμ ) με τις ταχύτητες και πως θα έχει διορθωθεί μέχρι τέλος του μηνός.....

Το καλό όμως είναι ( εάν τελικά γίνει ) πως θα υπάρξει εκπτωση στο πάγιο !!!!!... έτσι τουλάχιστον με ενημέρωσαν ( ας ελπίσουμε... τουλάχιστον να μην είμαστε και κερ@τ@δες και δαρμένοι  :Smile:   ).

----------


## AnastasiosK

Thx για την ενημερωση  :Wink:

----------


## ardent4

χθες σε επικοινωνια που ειχα με την On μου ειπαν οτι γινεται αναβαθμιση στο δικτυο και οτι μεχρι το τελος του μηνοσς θα ειανι ολα Ok 
χθεσ το βραδυ είχα πολυ καλες ταχυτητες 9.5 και πάνω αλλα μετά ξανά disconect

σήμερα ειδα και στο site της on ότι έχει εκδοθεί λογαριασμος με εκπτωση δηλ 
ειμαι ενεργοποιημενοσς απο 30/03 , δεν με χρεώσαν παγιο μεχρι 14/04 παρα μόνο τις κλήσεις που έκανα .
χρέωσαν παγιο μόνο του επομενου μηνα 15/04- 15/05.

αλλα καναλια θα έχουμε?

αλλες ταινίες ?

----------


## UNITEDEV

> χθες σε επικοινωνια που ειχα με την On μου ειπαν οτι γινεται αναβαθμιση στο δικτυο και οτι μεχρι το τελος του μηνοσς θα ειανι ολα Ok 
> χθεσ το βραδυ είχα πολυ καλες ταχυτητες 9.5 και πάνω αλλα μετά ξανά disconect
> 
> σήμερα ειδα και στο site της on ότι έχει εκδοθεί λογαριασμος με εκπτωση δηλ 
> ειμαι ενεργοποιημενοσς απο 30/03 , δεν με χρεώσαν παγιο μεχρι 14/04 παρα μόνο τις κλήσεις που έκανα .
> χρέωσαν παγιο μόνο του επομενου μηνα 15/04- 15/05.
> 
> αλλα καναλια θα έχουμε?
> 
> αλλες ταινίες ?


Τώρα είδα ότι και στον δικό μου λογ/σμο υπάρχει έκπτωση περίπου 50%

----------


## ktas

> χθες σε επικοινωνια που ειχα με την On μου ειπαν οτι γινεται αναβαθμιση στο δικτυο και οτι μεχρι το τελος του μηνοσς θα ειανι ολα Ok 
> χθεσ το βραδυ είχα πολυ καλες ταχυτητες 9.5 και πάνω αλλα μετά ξανά disconect
> 
> σήμερα ειδα και στο site της on ότι έχει εκδοθεί λογαριασμος με εκπτωση δηλ 
> ειμαι ενεργοποιημενοσς απο 30/03 , δεν με χρεώσαν παγιο μεχρι 14/04 παρα μόνο τις κλήσεις που έκανα .
> χρέωσαν παγιο μόνο του επομενου μηνα 15/04- 15/05.
> 
> αλλα καναλια θα έχουμε?
> 
> αλλες ταινίες ?


Πως ξέρεις ότι το πάγιο που σε χρέωσαν είναι του επόμενου μήνα; :Thinking: 

Άκυρο, το είδα και εγώ στην ανάλυση. Είδα όμως και κάτι άλλο ανησυχητικό και ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα.

----------


## sportis

παιδια πειτε μου καποιος πληρως ενεργοποιημενος η μια απ τα ιδια, γιατι εχω χασει επισοδεια

----------


## Avesael

Μου φαίνεται ότι επίτηδες δημιούργησαν το πρόβλημα σε ορισμένους απο εμάς με λογαριασμούς, μπας και ξεχαστουν τα άλλα προβλήματα και δεν ασχολούμαστε περισσότερο. (Γιατι το χρήμα σαφώς είναι σημαντικότερο από όλα τα άλλα....) :Twisted Evil:

----------


## umfalas

Ύστερα από 1 μήνα ενεργοποίησης σας μεταφέρω τις εντυπώσεις.

Αίτηση 5-3-07
Διακοπή τηλεφώνου: 15-3-07
Αποστολή εξοπλισμού: 19-3-07
Ιντερνετ: 20-3-07
Τηλέφωνο: 22-3-07
Τηλεόραση: 5-4-07

Η ταχύτητες είναι τώρα (εδώ και τρεις μέρες) πάρα πολύ ικανοποιητικές. (αρχείο 2GB σε 32 λεπτά)
Από τα site με τεστ ταχύτητας παίρνω τα εξής:



με το flashget βλέπω το εξής.... αν και όχι πάντα. Συνήθως είναι στο 1500



Η τηλεόραση δουλεύει κανονικά

Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει κανονικά και με πολύ καλή ποιότητα ήχου.

Μόνο μελανό σημείο προσωπικά, είναι το θέμα με τα ports και με το username, pass.

Αυτό που κάνω εγώ είναι να έχω δίπλα το linksys, και όταν θέλω downloas με torrent, βγάζω το καλώδιο τηλεφώνου από το pirelli, και το βάζω στο linksys.

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά μου συμβαίνει κάτι κουλό.Το έχω ξανα αναφέρει αλλά δεν πήρα απάντηση. Ή με το pirelli ή με το Linksys,όταν βάλω πάνω το καλώδιο έχω τεράστιες διαφορές ταχύτητας από ότι με ασύρματο....Μιλάμε για διαφορές της τάξης των 4-5 Mbit. Π.Χ. σε ping στον ίδιο σερβερ με καλωδιο έβγαλα 5mbit και καπάκι με ασύρματο 300 kbps.....Καμιά ιδέα;;; Εχει να κάνει με ρυθμίσεις;;; Εχει να κάνει με το ότι έχω πολλά ασύρματα δίκτυα στη γειτονιά;;;; HELP!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## ririco

Μια χαρουλα εισαι φιλε μου.
Την 1η μερα  κατεβαζα 900 με 1 MB/s αλλα απο τοτε εχω να δω τετειες ταχυτητες.
Εχθες αγορασα και εβαλα το Linksys wap200g και εχω βρει την υγεια μου.
Ουτε disconnect , παιζει το upnp mapping πολυ καλλιτερα.

----------


## umfalas

μόνο wireless είμαι εγώ και από ταχύτητες μια χαρά. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει με καλώδιο. Είμαι με laptop και εκεί που το έχω βάλει (μαζί με τηλεόραση, TVbox),δεν βολεύει.

Δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα. Συχρονίζει στα 15277/1024. Περιοχή Αμπελόκηποι.

----------


## wolfy

> Μια χαρουλα εισαι φιλε μου.
> Την 1η μερα  κατεβαζα 900 με 1 MB/s αλλα απο τοτε εχω να δω τετειες ταχυτητες.
> Εχθες αγορασα και εβαλα το Linksys wap200g και εχω βρει την υγεια μου.
> Ουτε disconnect , παιζει το upnp mapping πολυ καλλιτερα.


Για δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε κάτι τώρα!!!!! 
Αυτή τη στιγμή μιλάμε *έχει πιάσει πάτο*... 
Κατα τα άλλα υποτίθεται ότι κάνανε αναβάθμιση χθές.... 

Μας ρίχνουν πολύ δούλεμα στο τηλεφωνο.........

----------


## tkonto

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΝ!!!

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Από σήμερα είμαι ΟΝ.

Σύντομο ιστορικό.

02/Μαρ/2007 παραγγελία από το τηλέφωνο.
Σαββατο του Λαζάρου: Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού (on time) 
                                 Άφιξη τεχνικού (επίσης on time) αλλά με λάθος στοιχεία δρομολόγισης από τον ΟΤΕ και έφυγε άπραγος.

Διακοπές Πάσχα.... Και Τετάρτη του Πάσχα που γυρίζω βρίσκω στο κουτί του κτιρίου ένα χαρτί με το όνομά μου. Πιάνω δουλειά από Πέμπτη απόγευμα. Βάζω τις φυσέτες με το buzzer στο ζευγάρι και ΩΩΩΩ ακούω dial tone. Εε αλλάζω αμέσως από buzzer σε συσκευή τηλεφώνου και ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ παίρνω τηλέφωνα.....

Αμέσως τα σχετικά έργα για δρομολόγηση των γραμμών στο machine room!!! (μιλάω για το σπίτι μου εεε  :Wink:  ) όμως επειδή έχω αμφιβολία, παίρνω και την ΟΝ ένα τηλέφωνο, μιλάω με έναν τεχνικό "θα σας καλέσω εγώ σε 2 ώρες" τίποτα. Ξαναπάιρνω την Παρασκευή "ναι ναι θα σας καλέσει" τίποτα... οπότε λέω και εγώ τι περιμένω... άντε βουρ. Σήμερα έβαλα το Pirelli, και ωπ δεν έγεινε τίποτα... σαν να μην έχει συνδεθεί σε DSLAM το PVC μου... αλλά το τηλέφωνο κανονικά.

Ξαναπαίρνω την ΟΝ (Κυριακή εεε) και περιγράφω το πρόβλημα σε άλλο τεχνικό ο οποίος το καταφράφει αναλυτικά και μου λέει ότι ίσως και να γίνει σήμερα (καλά λέω από μέσα μου). 

Και όμως έγεινε σήμερα... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΝ  :Respekt:  
(και τελικά ΟΝ ήμουν από την Μεγάλη Δευτέρα - 1 μήνας δηλαδή - όπως έμαθα αφού το χαρτάκι στον κατανεμητή το άφησε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που ήρθε να βρει την γραμμή όταν ειδοποιήθηκε την ίδια ημέρα το πρωί από την ΟΝ ότι είχαν δωθεί λάθος στοιχεία δρομολόγησης)



INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  *1011 Kbps.*
Download:  *12927 Kbps.*
WAN IP:  91.******
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.*****
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

Προσπάθησα να πάρω τηλέφωνο στην επαρχεία και πήρα το μήνυμα ότι ο αριθμός δεν είναι διαθέσιμος!! Καλά λέω δεν πειράζει και το κάλεσα από την ISDN μου.

Εδώ και 2 ώρες έχει κάνει 7 disconnect. 

Αυτά για την ώρα.....


Για πείτε τι μετρήσεις θέλεται να κάνω αλλά plz πείτε μου και τα εξής:


1. Πρέπει να σετάρω PVC όταν βάλω άλλο router?
2. Τι κάνουμε με τα disconnects?

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλορίζικη η γραμμή σου. Εύχομαι να είναι χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Καλησπερα και καλοριζικες οι καινουργιες γραμμες!Απο την περιοχη του πειραια κανεις να μας πει εντυπωσεις??dslam φρεατυδας? :Confused:

----------


## Takerman

Οσοι είναι ενεργοποιημένοι και τα routers τους συγχρόνιζαν στα 12.000 ή 15.000 Κbps,(γενικά πάνω απο 10.000) ας ρίξουν μια ματιά σήμερα γιατί απ'ότι φαίνεται τα κλείδωσαν να μη πηγαίνουν παραπάνω απο 10.011 Kbps. Αιτία κατα τα λεγόμενα τους τα πολλά disconnects.
Διευκρίνηση: Για το οικιακό πακέτο αναφέρομαι, και δεν είναι θέμα γκρίνιας για αθέτηση των όσων είχαν υποσχεθεί σε θέμα ταχύτητας. Απλά όταν έστρωναν(?) τα πράγματα κάποια μέρα, ίσως βλέπαμε κάτι παραπάνω όσοι συγχρονίζαμε σε πιο μεγάλες ταχύτητες.

----------


## dream-maniac

> Οσοι είναι ενεργοποιημένοι και τα routers τους συγχρόνιζαν στα 12.000 ή 15.000 Κbps,(γενικά πάνω απο 10.000) ας ρίξουν μια ματιά σήμερα γιατί απ'ότι φαίνεται τα κλείδωσαν να μη πηγαίνουν παραπάνω απο 10.011 Kbps. Αιτία κατα τα λεγόμενα τους τα πολλά disconnects.
> Διευκρίνηση: Για το οικιακό πακέτο αναφέρομαι, και δεν είναι θέμα γκρίνιας για αθέτηση των όσων είχαν υποσχεθεί σε θέμα ταχύτητας. Απλά όταν έστρωναν(?) τα πράγματα κάποια μέρα, ίσως βλέπαμε κάτι παραπάνω όσοι συγχρονίζαμε σε πιο μεγάλες ταχύτητες.


δυστηχως οχι....ακομα disconnects με πιρελι.

ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1051 Kbps.
Download:  14625 Kbps

----------


## Takerman

κάθε πόση ώρα στο κάνει?

----------


## papingos

> Για δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε κάτι τώρα!!!!! 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή μιλάμε *έχει πιάσει πάτο*... 
> Κατα τα άλλα υποτίθεται ότι κάνανε αναβάθμιση χθές.... 
> 
> Μας ρίχνουν πολύ δούλεμα στο τηλεφωνο.........


Δεν εχω ΟΝ σπίτι μου φίλε αλλα η αναβάθμιση που λες οτι σου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο ΟΝΤΩΣ έγινε. Σχεδόν 3πλασιάστηκε η σύνδεση που είχαν με εξωτερικό, η εταιρεία εδρεύει στη Γερμανία συγκεκριμένα. 
Στο λέω απο πολύ πρώτο χέρι και δε θα το έλεγα αν δε το είχα δει με τα μάτια μου. Απο την εμπειρία μου οι τεχνικοί (δε ξερω τι κανουν στο κωλ σεντερ) δε λένε ποτε μούφες και ειναι πολυ φιλότιμα και ειλικρινή παιδιά.

Τώρα αν εσυ έπεσες σε λακούβα και κατέβαινε η ταινιούλα σου η ο'τι άλλο κατεβαζες αργα δε χρειάζεται να τα ισοπεδώνεις.

----------


## marimo

> Οσοι είναι ενεργοποιημένοι και τα routers τους συγχρόνιζαν στα 12.000 ή 15.000 Κbps,(γενικά πάνω απο 10.000) ας ρίξουν μια ματιά σήμερα γιατί απ'ότι φαίνεται τα κλείδωσαν να μη πηγαίνουν παραπάνω απο 10.011 Kbps. Αιτία κατα τα λεγόμενα τους τα πολλά disconnects.
> Διευκρίνηση: Για το οικιακό πακέτο αναφέρομαι, και δεν είναι θέμα γκρίνιας για αθέτηση των όσων είχαν υποσχεθεί σε θέμα ταχύτητας. Απλά όταν έστρωναν(?) τα πράγματα κάποια μέρα, ίσως βλέπαμε κάτι παραπάνω όσοι συγχρονίζαμε σε πιο μεγάλες ταχύτητες.


Ναι, 10.011 και εδώ... από 15κ. Όχι ότι βλέπω και κάποια διαφορά. Πάντως αν και όλα τα έχω δει με την ΟΝ τον ένα περίπου μήνα που είμαι μερικά ενεργοποιημένος (η λίστα έχει γίνει βιβλίο πλέον) disconnects δεν έχω δει..... (ακόμη?).  :Whistle:

----------


## azanka

το λοιπόν, επιτέλους ποστάρω απο την σύνδεση ΟΝ!!! :Worthy:  
σύντομο ιστορικό της οδύσσειας μου:
26/01-> Αίτηση για "Ολα σε ένα" με αριθμοδότηση Ον (και ταυτόχρονη εγγραφή στο adslgr :Razz:  )
26/02-> Παρέλευση των 20 εργασίμων ημερών και καμία επαφή απο Ον... (αρχίζουν τα τηλέφωνα...)
08/03-> Απάντηση σε e-mail μου απο το backoffice  ότι: "...η αίτησή βρίσκεται στο τελικό στάδιο και εντός της εβδομάδας θα ενημερωθείτε για την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού"
19/03-> Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με το cc μου ανακοινώνουν ότι η αίτηση μου έχει στην πραγματικότητα απορριφθεί απο τον ΟΤΕ λόγω "ασαφούς/ανεπαρκούς διεύθυνσης"(!)... νέα αίτηση...
26/03-> Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με το cc μου ανακοινώνουν ότι η αίτηση μου έχει (ξανά)απορριφθεί απο τον ΟΤΕ λόγω "ασαφούς/ανεπαρκούς διεύθυνσης"(!!)
26/03-> Αποστολή e-mail όπου ζητώ να ενημερωθώ για τους λόγους της απόριψης και τις ενέργειες απο πλευράς ΟΝ... 
28/03-> ...ως άνω... (δις)
30/03-> ...ως άνω... (τρις)
02/04-> ...ως άνω... (τετράκις) σε fax και με υποσημείωση όταν αν δεν λάβω απάντηση να θεωρηθεί η αίτησή μου άκυρη...
02/04-> Με καλούν απο 6161700! Η αιτία των απορρίψεων; Η Ον έστελνε τις αιτήσεις στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στο οποίο ανήκει το σταθερό της δουλειάς που είχα συμπληρώσει στην αίτηση...(!) (τι τόθελα...) Με διαβεβαιώνουν όμως ότι έχουν ήδη κάνει και τρίτη(!) αίτηση στο σωστό κέντρο αυτή τη φορά... ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης: 23 απριλίου
16/04-> Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού
23/04-> Ενεργοποίηση πλήρης τηλέφωνου (κλήση και λήψη) internet και ΤV

Συμπέρασμα: αν κάνετε αίτηση για γραμμή με αριθμοδότηση ΟΝ *μήν συμπληρώσετε κανένα σταθερό στην αίτηση* υπάρχει κίνδυνος να γίνει μπάχαλο...


πάντως απο το λίγο που έχω κοιτάξει μέχρι τώρα πρέπει να πώ ότι είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος απο ταχύτητες και απο την ποιότητα της ΤV η οποία όμως έχει αρκετά δύσχρηστο και περίεργο μενού... αυτά...

----------


## The_Eye

Γεια και από μένα, από Νέα Σμύρνη. Προς το παρών το πιρέλι είναι καρφωμένο στα 15227/1125 και καμία αλλαγή ακόμα. Έκανα αίτηση 9/3 και ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 19/4. Ο λόγος για τον οποίο ίσως συνδέθηκα γρήγορα ήταν πως τους πήρα τηλ και τους ζήτησα να με εξηπηρετήσουν όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα επειδή δουλέυω σε αθλητική ιστοσελίδα και δεν ήταν δυνατόν να το κάνω αν δεν είχα  ιντερνετ σπίτι. Μου απάντησαν πως θα κάνουν ότι περνάει από το χέρι τους... Από κει και πέρα όλα εξελίχθηκαν αστραπιαία. Εξοπλισμός-τεχνικός-ενεργοποίηση σε νέα γραμμή. 
 Επίσης έχω να καταθέσω πως πήρα και σήμερα τηλ και ζήτησα από τεχνικό να μου πει πως θα ανοίξω καμιά πόρτα γιατί έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Μου είπε πως "αυτό δεν γίνεται σε ιδιώτες, ουτε καν από μας. Είναι πολιτική της εταιρίας, για να μην υπάρχει τρόπος κλοπής των ταινιών που σας προσφέρουμε"!!!! Αυτολεξί...
 Τον ρώτησα λοιπόν: "Δηλαδή δεν μπορύμε να κάνουμε τίποτα;" και μου απάντησε πως μπορούμε να συγχρονίσουμε το πιρέλι χαμηλότερα για να έχουμε καλύτερες αποκρίσεις. Θα πάρω αύριο να μιλήσω μαζί τους, να δω τι μπορούν να κάνουν Τουλάχιστον ας προσπαθήσουν.
   *Τηλέφωνο ΟΚ (Στη Νέα Σμύρνη το σταθερό είναι 211-71ΧΧΧΧΧ)
   *ΤV OK

----------


## mion_15

> Οσοι είναι ενεργοποιημένοι και τα routers τους συγχρόνιζαν στα 12.000 ή 15.000 Κbps,(γενικά πάνω απο 10.000) ας ρίξουν μια ματιά σήμερα γιατί απ'ότι φαίνεται τα κλείδωσαν να μη πηγαίνουν παραπάνω απο 10.011 Kbps. Αιτία κατα τα λεγόμενα τους τα πολλά disconnects.
> Διευκρίνηση: Για το οικιακό πακέτο αναφέρομαι, και δεν είναι θέμα γκρίνιας για αθέτηση των όσων είχαν υποσχεθεί σε θέμα ταχύτητας. Απλά όταν έστρωναν(?) τα πράγματα κάποια μέρα, ίσως βλέπαμε κάτι παραπάνω όσοι συγχρονίζαμε σε πιο μεγάλες ταχύτητες.



Φίλε μου κι εγώ συγχρονίζω πλέον στα 10.011 Kbps. Τα disconnects μειώθηκαν αλλά δεν σταμάτησαν. Εκεί που πριν είχα disconnect ανά 3 λεπτά, τώρα έχω 4 με 5 συνολικά όλη την ημέρα. 

Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι μετά από κάθε disconnect το upstream αλλάζει.

----------


## aMUSiC

OK λοιπόν. Αφού είδα και απόειδα ότι οι τεχνικοί της On με γράφουνε εκεί που δεν λάμπει ο ήλιος από το Μάρτιο και δεν μου βάζουν το CFG στο router, έκανα την τολμηρή κίνηση και πήρα ένα 3com adsl2+ router. Τον έβαλα πάνω με τις κλασσικές ρυθμίσεις PPPoE/8/35/LLC/on/on και ωωωωωω!!! παίζει!

Τώρα σε διάφορα speed tests πάνω από 2Mbit δεν είδε το μάτι μου σε download. Σε Direct download (χωρίς download manager) έπιασα γύρω στα 260k/sec.. οπότε έχω θεωρητικά 20% της διαφημιζόμενης ταχύτητας. Δεν έχω κάνει εκτενή tests αλλά από αυτά τα λίγα οι ταχύτητες στο download είναι απογοητευτικές..

Από την άλλη όμως, το upload (excuse my french) γαμεί και δέρνει. Από το διαφημιζόμενο 512kbps χτύπησα 900+..  σχεδόν 200% της ονομαστικής! Στο θέμα upload λοιπόν που με καίει και περισσότερο λόγω του ραδιοφώνου, βγάζω το καπέλο στην On.

Από disconnections τώρα.. είχα ένα.. όπου μάλιστα κράτησε για κανα 5λεπτο (το 3com σηκώνει μόνο του τη σύνδεση). Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν λόγω θορύβου ή κάτι συναφές αλλά ίσως κάτι να πειράζανε.. (και τώρα που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές.. κάποια αστάθεια παρατηρώ γμτ..)

Ελπίζω τώρα να μην με πηδήξει στα disconnections την ώρα που κάνω εκπομπές..

----------


## john341

Κατι που παρατηρησα εχθες και αν μπορει καποιος να το τσεκαρει...Ενω απο speed sites,ftp,torrents, κ.τ.λ.π η γραμμη μου παιζει μεσο ορο στα 2mb εχθες που κατεβασα ενα αρχειο απο το mail της ον μου ηρθε με 900kb μπα λεω τυχαιο στελνω αλλο τα κατεβαζω τα ιδια,παω παλι παντου κοιταω ταχυτητες 2mb.Οποτε λεμε τωρα μηπως δεν εχουν τελικα το bandwith η μηπως εχει γινει καμια βλακεια με της γραμμες τους εξω, ημηπως το χειροτερο απο ολα πεζει κανας κοφτης?Γιατι μετα που μπηκαν ψιλοι εκνα και το αλλο ανοιξα on-rec υποτιθετε θα ημουν οριακα ξανα ψαξιμο ολα ξανα στα 2mb.Μπορει να το τεσταρει κανενας αλλος να συγκρινουμε?

----------


## Takerman

Εγώ προσωπικά μόνο την πρώτη μέρα ενεργοποίησης είδα 7 Mbit. Απο κει και μετά απο 300 Κbps εως 2.4 Μbps το ανώτερο. Γενικώς σέρνεται. Τώρα απ'ότι είπαν απο το τεχνικό τμήμα που τηλεφώνησα, τέλος Απριλίου μέχρι αρχές Μαΐου θα αλλάξουν το firmware στα dslam και θα δώσουν τις ταχύτητες που υποσχέθηκαν. Θα δείξει.....

----------


## john341

> Εγώ προσωπικά μόνο την πρώτη μέρα ενεργοποίησης είδα 7 Mbit. Απο κει και μετά απο 300 Κbps εως 2.4 Μbps το ανώτερο. Γενικώς σέρνεται. Τώρα απ'ότι είπαν απο το τεχνικό τμήμα που τηλεφώνησα, τέλος Απριλίου μέχρι αρχές Μαΐου θα αλλάξουν το firmware στα dslam και θα δώσουν τις ταχύτητες που υποσχέθηκαν. Θα δείξει.....


Αυτο λεω και εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε πανω απο 2mb εκτος απο την περιπτωση που αναφερω απο πανω μηπως μπορεις να δοκιμασεις?

----------


## Takerman

Είμαι στη δουλειά και δε μπορώ να κανω κατι. Το απογευμα που θα είμαι σπίτι, ευχαρίστως.

----------


## Takerman

Πάντως απο prive ftp που κατεβάζω, μέχρι 400 (to ανώτερο και όχι πάντα) έχω δει τον τελευταίο καιρό που σημαίνει χοντρικά γύρω στα 3 Μbps σύνδεση. Την πρώτη μέρα κατέβαζα με 1 Μbit.

----------


## Takerman

Τα speed meters πάντως δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστα.

----------


## VanChle

Γεια σας και απο εμενα..
 Νεος εδω και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τους ενεργοποιημενους αν αξιζει τον κοπο να μπω στην διαδικασια αγορας του πακετου της On...
Βλεπω οτι οι περισοτεροι εχετε ταχυτητες μεγαλυτερες απο αυτες ποθ προσφερει το πακετο 10Mb\512Kb..Η μου φενετε???
 θα ηθελα καποια βοηθεια να το κανω η Οχι???
Ασχολουμε Πολυ με το P2P Και ειμαι και σε Se Privet Trackers και θα ηθελα καποιος που ασχολητε με το α8λημα αν μπορει να μου πει την γνωμη του.....
 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## user99

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω σαφή βελτίωση σε ταχύτητες και disconnects και επιτέλους κάποιους ευχαριστημένους χρήστες. Απ'οτι φαίνεται , για κάποιο χρήστη που θέλει ΤV + τηλ και να σερφάρει ή να δουλέψει και όχι να ασχοληθεί με P2P, τα 35 ευρώ το μήνα είναι ιδιαίτερα θελκτικά. 
Νομίζω ότι αρχίζω να αλλάζω εικόνα για την ΟΝ. Μήπως ειναι η στιγμή να κάνω αίτηση; Δυστυχώς μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω δει κάποια άλλη εταιρεία που να πείθει ότι πραγματικά είναι πιο σοβαρή. Πόσο μάλλον αν λάβουμε υπόψη τη φήμη της διαχείρισης της λίστας της ΕΕΤΤ από Αμερικάνικη εταιρεία και όλα τα προβλήματα software που είχε η τελευταία με αποτέλεσμα να δίνει η ΟΝ αριθμούς τηλεφωνων προς μεταφορά και η Αμερικάνικη εταιρεία να στέλνει αλλαντάλον. Και τη φήμη ότι μέχρι πρότινος ο ΠΟΤΕ δεν έφτανε τις 50 αποσυνδέσεις / συνδέσεις ανά ημέρα. Βλέπω επιστολές διαμρτυρίας στην ΕΕΤΤ για την ΟΝ τη στιγμή που αν οι φήμες αληθεύουν, η ΕΕΤΤ ευθύνεται κι αυτή για το μπάχαλο....

Έχει ακούσει κανείς και τη φήμη ότι ο ΠΟΤΕ σε κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις του / συνδέσεις σε εναλλακτικούς  φροντίζει να αλλάζει και τον χαλκό για να υπάρχει θόρυβος??

Λίγοι ικανοποιημένοι να εμφανιστούν ακόμη και την έκανα την αίτηση...

----------


## Avesael

Καταρχήν καλώς ήλθες. Θα παρακαλούσαμε όμως να μη γράφεις σε greeklish. 
Οι περισσότεροι ΔΕΝ έχουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από αυτές που προσφέρει το πακέτο. Μπορεί να συγχρόνίζει το Router σε 13,14,15 Mbit αλλά αυτό είναι εικόνικο. Οι ταχύτητες παίζουν από 300kbbs έως και 9Mbit Maximum. Αν ασχολείσαι με p2p κτλ το Pirelli (το router που προσφέρει η ΟΝ) δε σου κάνει μιας και δεν επιτρέπει το port forward. Αν θές να μάθεις περισσότερα υπάρχουν σχετικά νήματα. Αν παρόλα αυτά επιμείνεις στην απόφαση σου για ΟΝ τότε η καλύτερη λύση προς το παρόν είναι η αγορά νέου Router.

----------


## VanChle

Sorry για τα greeklish απο κεκτιμενη ταχυτητα και συνη8εια εγινε διορ8ο8ηκε το κειμενο ..
 Παντος ειμαι και εγω ενας απο αυτους που Πιστευουν οτι 8α φτιαξουν τα πραγματα στην ON...
(Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον)

----------


## marboo

> Χαίρομαι που βλέπω σαφή βελτίωση σε ταχύτητες και disconnects και επιτέλους κάποιους ευχαριστημένους χρήστες. Απ'οτι φαίνεται , για κάποιο χρήστη που θέλει ΤV + τηλ και να σερφάρει ή να δουλέψει και όχι να ασχοληθεί με P2P, τα 35 ευρώ το μήνα είναι ιδιαίτερα θελκτικά.


Συμφωνούμε και στα 2. Με 2 λόγια, εξαρτάται από τι τι θέλεις να κάνεις στη ζωή σου με το internet/τηλέφωνο. Μερικοί θέλουμε να παίζουμε παιχνίδια online, άλλοι, και μεταξύ τους εγώ, θέλουμε να δουλεύουμε. 

Εϊμαι πολύ καλύτερα με την ΟΝ όταν βρίσκομαι για 2 ώρες σε secure server, παρά με (κατά σειρά) forthnet, otenet, forthnet, hol, hol. Ιδιαίτερα από τη στιγμή που όλοι αυτοί "διπλασίασαν" το bandwidth για να μη φάνε πρόστιμο. Το κουτί της TV είναι ακόμη στο κουτί του και αμφιβάλλω αν θα βγεί. 

Στο τηλέφωνο με ρωτούν όλοι τι έκανα και έχω φωνή "καθρέφτη". Και τηλεφωνώ 3 φορές την ημέρα στο εξωτερικό. Στον πρώτο λογαριασμό μου, μπορείς να πείς ότι με "έκλεψαν" 0,5 ευρώ, αλλά μόνο εγώ ξέρω τι γλύτωσα από τηλέφωνα έξω. ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι έχουν (και θα έχουν) χρονοχρέωση για την ΕΟΚ. 

Δεν μπορώ να σου πώ τι θα κάνεις, απλά προσθέτω τον εαυτόν μου στους ευχαριστημένους, *για τη δουλειά που επέλεξα την ΟΝ*.

----------


## Avesael

Για όσους δεν έχουν παρωπίδες τα πράγματα έχουν αρχίσει να φτάχνουν και θα φτιάξουν ακόμα περισσότερο όσο περνά ο καιρός. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το χάλι όλων των υπολοίπων πάροχων δε διορθώνεται όσος καιρός να περάσει. 

Υ.Γ. Δείτε τι γίνεται τώρα στα νήματα για NetOne και δείτε τι θα γράφεται όταν αρχίσουν οι πρώτοι πελάτες να χρησιμοποιούν τις υπηρεσίες της...Εμένα δε με παραμυθιάζουν τα του τύπου: "Είναι ξεκάθαροι και τα αναγράφουν όλα στο site τους και όχι όπως η ON που μας κοροίδεψε".
Μόλις αρχίσουν κι εκεί οι πρώτες στραβές εκεί θα δέιξει "Πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκος"

Υ.Γ.2. Τι σύμπτωση....Όπως και η Vivodi έτσι και η ΝetOn δίνει "ΔΩΡΕΑΝ" κλήσεις σε αστικούς και υπεραστικούς προορισμούς και "ανταγωνιστικές χρεώσεις" σε κινητά και διεθνή. Η λεπτομέρεια είναι ότι δε δίνουν πραγματικό τηλέφωνο....αλλά VoIP. E...Έχει κάποια διαφορά νομίζω αυτό.

Υ.Γ.3. Αυτό το ΕΩΣ 10Mbit έχει γίνει πολύ της μόδας τελικά. Ίσως όμως θα πρέπει και εμείς οι ίδιοι να το εμπεδώσουμε αυτό και να καταλάβουμε καλά τι σημαίνει το "ΕΩΣ" και πόσο θα είναι το πραγματικό Range ταχύτητας που θα έχουμε (γνωρίζοντας τους λόγους που γίνεται αυτό), πρωτού αρχίζουμε να αφορίζουμε τη μία και την άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## Avesael

> Στον πρώτο λογαριασμό μου, μπορείς να πείς ότι με "έκλεψαν" 0,5 ευρώ, αλλά μόνο εγώ ξέρω τι γλύτωσα από τηλέφωνα έξω.


Συμφωνώ εκτός απο αυτό φίλε μου...Και 0,00000000001 cents να σου κλέψουν, η κλεψιά είναι κλεψιά. :No no:

----------


## marboo

> Συμφωνώ εκτός απο αυτό φίλε μου...Και 0,00000000001 cents να σου κλέψουν, η κλεψιά είναι κλεψιά.


Δεν είναι κλεψιά, είναι κακός (και λάθος) υπολογισμός. 
Και δεν το παρέβλεψα: την ίδια μέρα έστειλα email στην ON. Δεν είναι το μισό ευρώ, είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο με την ΟΝ, όταν ακόμα δεν ξέρουν πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ...   :Wink:

----------


## Takerman

Για το ΥΓ 3 του φίλου avesalom, θεωρητικά εκπληρώ τις προϋποθέσεις για καλή ταχύτητα, (800 μέτρα απο το κέντρο,μου μέτρησαν υποτίθεται τη γραμμή απο την ΟΝ και δε δείχνει να έχει θόρυβο). Τώρα γιατί δεν έχω δεί πάνω απο 2.5 με 3 Μbits και αυτά στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, δε ξέρω. Δεν είμαι απ'αυτούς που γκρινιάζουν για να γκρινιάζουν. Για να πούμε και τα θετικά, έκανα αρκετές κλήσεις σε ΗΠΑ με διάρκεια 30', 45' κλπ και η χρέωση ήταν 0,09 €.Βέβαια έπεσε και το σχετικό κλέψιμο με το 1899, 13801 και αναπάντητες που δεν έβγαζε το δίκτυό τους λόγω βλάβης.

----------


## zio21

Να ρωτήσω κάτι .. Χρησιμοποίησε κανείς από εσάς δεύτερο montem πάνω στο Pirelli ?? τι να κάνω....??

----------


## Avesael

> Για το ΥΓ 3 του φίλου avesalom, θεωρητικά εκπληρώ τις προϋποθέσεις για καλή ταχύτητα, (800 μέτρα απο το κέντρο,μου μέτρησαν υποτίθεται τη γραμμή απο την ΟΝ και δε δείχνει να έχει θόρυβο). Τώρα γιατί δεν έχω δεί πάνω απο 2.5 με 3 Μbits και αυτά στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, δε ξέρω. Δεν είμαι απ'αυτούς που γκρινιάζουν για να γκρινιάζουν. Για να πούμε και τα θετικά, έκανα αρκετές κλήσεις σε ΗΠΑ με διάρκεια 30', 45' κλπ και η χρέωση ήταν 0,09 €.Βέβαια έπεσε και το σχετικό κλέψιμο με το 1899, 13801 και αναπάντητες που δεν έβγαζε το δίκτυό τους λόγω βλάβης.


Κι εγώ είμαι από το dslam στα 500m αλλά δεν είναι μονο αυτό το πρόβλημα.Παίζει ρόλο πόσες πόρτες έχει πάνω σε λειτουργία, οι ώρες αιχμής, τα προβλήματα με το εξωτερικό που είχαν και βελτιώνονται, οι αναβαθμίσεις που ολοκληρώνονται αρχές Μαίου, η γραμμή του καθενός και πλήθος από παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την όλη ιστορία με τις real ταχύτητες...

----------


## intarunner

παιδιά καλησπέρα, είμαι νέο μέλος στο συγκεκριμένο forum και μόλις έκανα αίτηση για την ON με το μειωμένο κόστος των 35€. Επειδή ΔΕΝ με νοιάζει ούτε το WOW, ούτε χρησιμοποιώ MSN(αλλά AIM) και επειδή δεν είμαι οπαδός των torrent sites ktl. μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κάποιος τα βασικά;

1. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, υπάρχει κάποιος χρήστης που έχει 10MBPs σύνδεση; πόσο download και πόσο upload κατά μέσο όρο;
2. Εφ'όσον ΔΕΝ με νοιάζουν τα προαναφερθέντα στην 1η παράγραφο που γράφω, θα με επηρεάσει τόσο πολύ η έλλειψη ασφάλειας όπως τόσο τεχνικά την περιγράφετε; I don't care about WOW or MSN or port forwarding ktl ktl. θέλω μόνο 10mbps σύνδεση για surfing, downloadin through sites like rapidshare, sendspace ktl. και γενικά δεν καίγομαι αν δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω routers ktl. έτσι και αλλιώς έχω laptop στο σπίτι από την εταιρεία μου το οποίο έχει δικό του firewall  πάνω(όχι των windows) μιας και δουλεύω σε πολυεθνική και τα PC μας γίνονται monitored and protected remotely. 

Please κάποιος να μου απαντήσει αν γίνεται στα παραπάνω γιατί πραγματικά αν διαβάσει κάποιος το post θα τρομοκρατηθεί και δεν ξέρω αν όντως ΟΛΟΙ όσοι θέλουν γρηγορότερο internet θέλουν όλα αυτά για τα οποία παραπονιέται ο κόσμος.. 

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nakpi1

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1012 Kbps.
Download:  8349 Kbps.
WAN IP:  91.132.193.200
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.134
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ: ΑΜΦΙΑΛΗ
ΔΗΜΟΣ: ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙΟΥ :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## marimo

> OK λοιπόν. Αφού είδα και απόειδα ότι οι τεχνικοί της On με γράφουνε εκεί που δεν λάμπει ο ήλιος από το Μάρτιο και δεν μου βάζουν το CFG στο router, έκανα την τολμηρή κίνηση και πήρα ένα 3com adsl2+ router. Τον έβαλα πάνω με τις κλασσικές ρυθμίσεις PPPoE/8/35/LLC/on/on και ωωωωωω!!! παίζει!
> 
> Τώρα σε διάφορα speed tests πάνω από 2Mbit δεν είδε το μάτι μου σε download. Σε Direct download (χωρίς download manager) έπιασα γύρω στα 260k/sec.. οπότε έχω θεωρητικά 20% της διαφημιζόμενης ταχύτητας. Δεν έχω κάνει εκτενή tests αλλά από αυτά τα λίγα οι ταχύτητες στο download είναι απογοητευτικές..
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως, το upload (excuse my french) γαμεί και δέρνει. Από το διαφημιζόμενο 512kbps χτύπησα 900+..  σχεδόν 200% της ονομαστικής! Στο θέμα upload λοιπόν που με καίει και περισσότερο λόγω του ραδιοφώνου, βγάζω το καπέλο στην On.
> 
> Από disconnections τώρα.. είχα ένα.. όπου μάλιστα κράτησε για κανα 5λεπτο (το 3com σηκώνει μόνο του τη σύνδεση). Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν λόγω θορύβου ή κάτι συναφές αλλά ίσως κάτι να πειράζανε.. (και τώρα που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές.. κάποια αστάθεια παρατηρώ γμτ..)
> 
> Ελπίζω τώρα να μην με πηδήξει στα disconnections την ώρα που κάνω εκπομπές..


Με Pirelli βλέπω αντίστοιχες τιμές σε up/down. Συγκεκριμένα: αρχές Απριλίου έβλεπα και 800-900kBps (8-9Mbps), τώρα 2-3 Mbps κατά μέσο όρο. Τα ίδια και σε speed tests. Το πρώτο speed test που έκανα (2 Απριλίου) ήταν 12Mbps, οπότε φαντάζεσαι πρώτη εντύπωση. Ένα θετικό είναι πως αποστολή αρχείου με skype σκοτώνει έτσι και τύχει να στείλω τίποτα.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Debaser

Παιδιά, καλησπέρα.

Αν και δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος ακόμα (και σίγουρα θα μου απαντήσετε "_περίμενε να ενεργοποιηθείς και τα λέμε_"), έχω δυο λόγια για το θέμα της On έτσι όπως το βιώνω στο forum και έτσι όπως το βλέπω να εξελίσσεται στη δικιά μου αίτηση.

Κατ'αρχήν, διακρίνω πως υπάρχουν δύο "στρατόπεδα" γραφόντων σε αυτό το υπο-φόρουμ: Οι θετικοί και οι αρνητικοί. Και στα δύο όμως, υπάρχουν:
α. όσοι έχουν εμπειρία από την υπηρεσία, 
β. όσοι δεν έχουν (είναι στα αρχικά στάδια της διαδικασίας ενεργοποίησης) και περιμένουν και
γ. όσοι δεν έχουν και δεν προτίθενται να αποκτήσουν (είτε γιατί έχουν τρομάξει ή γιατί έχουν κάποιον άλλο πάροχο).
Εξαίρεση αποτελούν οι φίλοι που έχουν/δεν έχουν εμπειρία, το τεχνολογικό μεράκι-μικρόβιο τους ωθεί να ψάχνονται και να προσφέρουν λύσεις σε όλους!  :Respekt: 

Θεωρώ πως μόνο όσοι έχουν εμπειρία μπορούν να κατακεραυνώνουν ή να εξαίρουν, να απειλούν ή να προστατεύουν και να προτείνουν καταγγελίες και αρνητικές δημοσκοπήσεις ή συγχωροχάρτια και επαίνους. Και αυτό, όχι γιατί είναι οι μοναδικοί με μυαλό και κριτική σκέψη, αλλά γιατί είναι οι μόνοι που μπορούν να έχουν μια πιο φερέγγυα άποψη και κατ'επέκτασιν, οι πιο σωστοί σύμβουλοι για τους υπόλοιπους που ενδιαφέρει το θέμα. 

Κοινώς, σαφώς και ΔΕΝ είναι υπερβολικός ο φίλος που π.χ. έχει μείνει χωρίς τηλέφωνο ή internet x μέρες και σαφώς ΔΕΝ είναι τσιράκι της On αυτός που είναι ευχαριστημένος με την υπηρεσία. (Εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν πάντοτε, αλλά ευτυχώς, υπάρχουν και Moderators  :Wink: )

Τη δικιά μου πορεία τη βλέπετε στην υπογραφή μου. Συνιστώ ψυχραιμία και υπομονή για καμιά εικοσαριά μέρες (όχι εργάσιμες ! :Laughing: ) μέχρι να δούμε πως ανταποκρίνεται και η εταιρεία στην αναταραχή που έχει γίνει. Θα πρέπει να εκλάβουμε ως επιτυχία το γεγονός της ανησυχίας τους και πραγματικά πιστεύω πως θα δούμε αλλαγές. 

Προσοχή, όμως!!! Μερικές φορές, η υπερβάλλουσα αναταραχή, φέρνει αντίθετα, από τα επιθυμητά, αποτελέσματα.

Φιλικά.


Υ.Γ. Για να προλάβω οποιαδήποτε παρεξήγηση, δηλώνω πως τα προαναφερθέντα είναι καθαρά προσωπικές μου απόψεις, χωρίς την πρόθεση να προσβάλουν κανέναν! :Cool: 
Υ.Γ.2. Για όσους παραπονιούνται για τα disconnects, με ISDN σύνδεση ΟΤΕ 64Κ, έχω τουλάχιστον 8 disconnects την ώρα ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ και σίγουρα, όταν πάω να ανοίξω 3 καρτέλες ταυτόχρονα...

----------


## intarunner

> παιδιά καλησπέρα, είμαι νέο μέλος στο συγκεκριμένο forum και μόλις έκανα αίτηση για την ON με το μειωμένο κόστος των 35€. Επειδή ΔΕΝ με νοιάζει ούτε το WOW, ούτε χρησιμοποιώ MSN(αλλά AIM) και επειδή δεν είμαι οπαδός των torrent sites ktl. μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κάποιος τα βασικά;
> 
> 1. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, υπάρχει κάποιος χρήστης που έχει 10MBPs σύνδεση; πόσο download και πόσο upload κατά μέσο όρο;
> 2. Εφ'όσον ΔΕΝ με νοιάζουν τα προαναφερθέντα στην 1η παράγραφο που γράφω, θα με επηρεάσει τόσο πολύ η έλλειψη ασφάλειας όπως τόσο τεχνικά την περιγράφετε; I don't care about WOW or MSN or port forwarding ktl ktl. θέλω μόνο 10mbps σύνδεση για surfing, downloadin through sites like rapidshare, sendspace ktl. και γενικά δεν καίγομαι αν δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω routers ktl. έτσι και αλλιώς έχω laptop στο σπίτι από την εταιρεία μου το οποίο έχει δικό του firewall  πάνω(όχι των windows) μιας και δουλεύω σε πολυεθνική και τα PC μας γίνονται monitored and protected remotely. 
> 
> Please κάποιος να μου απαντήσει αν γίνεται στα παραπάνω γιατί πραγματικά αν διαβάσει κάποιος το post θα τρομοκρατηθεί και δεν ξέρω αν όντως ΟΛΟΙ όσοι θέλουν γρηγορότερο internet θέλουν όλα αυτά για τα οποία παραπονιέται ο κόσμος.. 
> 
> ευχαριστώ!


ρε παιδιά είναι σε θέση να απαντήσει κανείς στα παραπάνω; 10/12 απαντήσεις είναι πόσο όλοι μισούμε την ΟΝ ή ΝΟ Telecom,  10 σελίδες γεμίσατε. Μπορεί κάποιος υπεύθυνα να ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ από τα παραπάνω που αναφέρω έχει ή δεν έχει;

THANX

----------


## Silent Air

Αν θες υπευθυνη απαντηση τοτε καλυτερα να παρεις την ΟΝ....  :Razz:

----------


## wolfy

> Κι εγώ είμαι από το dslam στα 500m αλλά δεν είναι μονο αυτό το πρόβλημα.Παίζει ρόλο πόσες πόρτες έχει πάνω σε λειτουργία, οι ώρες αιχμής, τα προβλήματα με το εξωτερικό που είχαν και βελτιώνονται, οι αναβαθμίσεις που ολοκληρώνονται αρχές Μαίου, η γραμμή του καθενός και πλήθος από παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την όλη ιστορία με τις real ταχύτητες...


Kαι γω έιμαι το πολύ 200  μέτρα από το dslam και η γραμμή μου ΄συμφωνα με την ΟΝ είναι άψογη χωρίς θόρυβο, αλλά τα προβλήματα είναι πολλά τα  άτιμα.....

----------


## batman3

Καλησπέρα.
Σα καινούριο μέλος που είμαι χαιρετώ όλα τα άλλα μέλη.

Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι για νας διηγηθώ την προσωπική μου ιστορία με την ON TELECOMS.

-Έστειλα με φαξ την αίτηση στις 28/2
-Την ίδια κιόλας μέρα ειδοποιήθηκα τηλεφωνικά πως η αίτησή μου έφτασε στα χέρια της ΟΝ.
-Στις 23/3 έλαβα τηλεφώνημα και έκλεισα ραντεβού για παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού για τις 26/3 και ώρα 12 με 4 το μεσημέρι.
-Στις 25/3 ειδοποίησα τηλεφωνικά την ΟΝ πως επιθυμώ να ακυρώσω το ραντεβού και να το κανονίσουμε για μια άλλη μέρα.Μου είπαν πως το ραντεβού ακυρώθηκε και πως θα έρθουν σε επικοινωνία μαζί μου για να κανονίσουμε άλλο ραντεβού.
-Στις 28/3 και ενώ δεν έχω λάβει κάποια ειδοποίηση τηλεφωνώ στην ΟΝ και ζητώ να μάθω τι έχει γίνει.Αντιλαμβάνομαι πως επικρατεί ένα σχετικό μπάχαλο αφού μου είπαν πως υπάρεχει ραντεβού για τις 29/3.Δέχομαι το ραντεβού αυτό.
-Στις 29/3 περιμένω...περιμένω...περιμένω...περίμενα για πολύ ώρα...Επικοινωνώ με την ΟΝ και μου λένε πως το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην εταιρία κούριερ(ΙΝΤΕΡΑΤΤΙΚΑ) και αφού μου ζήτησαν συγγνώμη μου είπαν πως θα με καλέσουν για να κλείσουμε νέο ραντεβού.
-Την 1/4 και αφού δεν έχω λάβει κανένα τηλέφωνο,ενώ τους έχω πάρει άλλες 4-5 φορές και δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και μου ζητάνε να κανονίσω ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό.Αφού τους θυμίζω πως ακόμη δεν έχω πάρει εξοπλισμό,κανονίζω ραντεβου με τον τεχνικό για την επόμενη μέρα και ώρα 10 με 14 το μεσημέρι.
-Οι ενδοιασμοί μου για πρωταπριλιάτικο ψέμα υποχωρούν όταν δέχομαι κλήση στις 10 ακριβώς και στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής ακούω τον τεχνικό ο οποίος μου λέει πως σε 5 λεπτά θα είναι στο σπίτι μου.Τελικά ο τεχνικός ήρθε και από εκείνη τη στιγμή είχα adsl και τηλέφωνο.Το τηλέφωνο για τις πρώτες 3-4 ώρες έπαιρνε και δεχόταν κλήσεις μόνο από σταθερά,αλλά μετά όλα οκ.Και κινητά αλλά και διεθνείς προορισμούς.Εξοπλισμό όμως δεν είχα πάρει ακόμη...
-Μεσολαβεί το διάστημα των διακοπών του πάσχα στο οποίο έχω πάει στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου και δε με απασχολει και πολύ το θέμα του εξοπλισμού.πάντως μέχρι την Κυριακή του Θωμά που κατεβαίνω πάλι στην Αθήνα ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από την ΟΝ.
-23/4.Ξυπνάω μπαρουτοκαπνισμένος και αποφασισμένος να πάω στα γραφεία της ΟΝ στο Μαρούσι.Έτσι και γίνεται.Φτάνω στο κτίριο της ΟΝ και αφού αναφέρω το πρόβλημά μου σε μια κοπέλα στην υποδοχή μου ζητάει τα στοιχεία μου και ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας και μου λέει πως θα προωθήσει το αίτημά μου και πως θα ειδοποιηθώ το συντομότερο...Επειδή το έχω φάει το παραμύθι απαιτώ να κανονιστεί επί τόπου ραντεβού για παραλάβη εξοπλισμού ή αν γίνεται να παραλάβω εκείνη τη στιγμή τον εξοπλισμό.Τότε επικοινωνεί τηλεφωνικά μια μια προ'ι'στάμενή της η οποία με διαβεβαιώνει ότι μπορώ να πηγαίνω και πως το αργότερο σε 1 ώρα θα έρθει κάποιος σε επαφή μαζί μου.Όντως,μόλισ που έχω φτάσει στη γωνία της Σωρού με την Κηφισίας και δέχομαι κλήση και κανονίζω ραντεβού για παραλαβή εξοπλισμού για τις 24/4 και ώρα 12 με 16 το μεσημέρι.
-24/4.Ακούω το κουδούνι να χτυπάει.Η ώρα ήταν 12 και τέταρτο.είοχε έρθει ο εξοπλισμός!!!
-25/3...πριν από λίγες ώρες...Συνδέω τον εξοπλισμό..Από ταχύτητες σχεδόν καλά.Κατεβάζω με περίπου 900 εώς 950 kbps.Ανεβάζω με 220 εώς 250(πολλά δεν είναι?)Από τόρρεντ τζίφος...σέρνεται...80-90 και σε απίθανες περιπτώσεις 200...Το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες το οποίο περιμένω να λυθεί μέχρι τέλη του μήνα όπως μου υποσχέθηκε τεχνικός της ΟΝ με τον οποίο μίλησα πριν από 20 λεπτά...Τότε,λέει, θα μας δώσουν προσωπικό username & password για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε στο μόντεμ.Σε μιά πρόχειρη ματιά που έρθξα στο ΟΝ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ,πιάνω περίπου 25 κανάλια εκ των οποίων τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ και 7-8 ξένα ελύθερα δορυφορικά.Ικανοποιητικός μου φάνηκε ο κατάλογος ταινιών,αν και οι καινούριες ταινίες κοστίζουν 2.49€ και όχι 1,99€ όπως νόμιζα.Το ΟΝ REC δε το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη.

-Ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως στον εξοπλισμό που παρέλαβα δεν υπήρχε σπλίτερ-φίλτερ και συνεπώς δεν έχω ταυτόχρονα adsl και τηλέφωνο.Αφού επικοινώνησα με την ΟΝ περιμένω αύριο τηλέφωνο για να κανονίσω ραντεβού με κούριερ για να λάβω και το σπλίτερ δωρεάν όπως μου είπαν.

Αυτά με τη δική μου περιπέτεια και ελπίζω να βοηθήσω εσάς που ακόμη περιμένετε ή εσάς που το σκέφτεστε ακόμη.Και σας ευχαριστώ με τη σειρά μου για όλες τις πληροφορίες που μου παρείχατε όσο καιρό περίμενα και εγώ να γίνω ΟΝ!

Ουπςςςςς!!!Πολύ μεγάλο μου βγήκε το ποστ!!!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τότε,λέει, θα μας δώσουν προσωπικό username & password για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε στο μόντεμ.


Παρακαλώ? Αυτό είναι επίσημο? Άλλαξε κάτι στην πολιτική της ΟΝ ? Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικό παρακαλώ ας μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## batman3

Το πόσο επίσημο είναι δε μπορώ να το ξέρω από τη στιγμή που η διαβεβαίωση ήταν προφορική και όχι γραπτή.
Πάντως μου είπε ο τεχνικός(μίλησα μαζί του στις 23:00 περίπου) πως τέλος του μήνα σχεδιάζουν να δώσουν στον καθένα προσωπικό κωδικό.

----------


## Νικαετός

@Βatman, ακριβώς γιαυτό ρωτώ,αν ξέρει κάτι κάποιος επίσημα. Υπάρχει εδώ γραπτή δήλωση της ΟΝ, ότι η πολιτική για τα κλειδωμένα ρούτερς είναι δεδομένη και ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να αλλάξει. (Δες αντίστοιχο νήμα στις ειδήσεις)

----------


## dream-maniac

μη μασατε, τα γνωστα παραμυθια της ον ειναι.....
τα εχουμε ακουσει.....πολλες φορες...
πιστευω θα ειχαν βγαλει ανακοινωση...
ο καθενας μεσα απο το cs της ον λεει .....και ξελεει μετα..

δειτε αυτο σε αλλο θεμα.


-------------Απάντηση: Ας κάνουμε όλοι μαζί αγωγή στην ONtelecoms -----------------
δημοσιευμενο -25-04-07, 21:44 -

Σήμερα με πήραν από την ΟΝ (2 ημέρες μετά τη καταγγελία μου) και *προσπάθησαν να μου πουλήσουν το πακέτο OFFICE.* Φυσικά αρνήθηκα, δέχθηκαν την ακύρωση και κανονίσαμε από εβδομάδα (δε μπορώ νωρίτερα) να τους παραδώσω τον εξοπλισμό τους και να μου επιστρέψουν τα 65 ευρώ. Αυτά απλά για τη πληροφόρησή σας ομοιοπαθείς

στον ενα λενε θα δωσουν κωσδικους μεχρι το τελος του μηνα και στον αλλο να παρει πακετο office.
τα σχολια δικα σας...

----------


## Psyx

> Το πόσο επίσημο είναι δε μπορώ να το ξέρω από τη στιγμή που η διαβεβαίωση ήταν προφορική και όχι γραπτή.
> Πάντως μου είπε ο τεχνικός(μίλησα μαζί του στις 23:00 περίπου) πως *τέλος του μήνα σχεδιάζουν να δώσουν στον καθένα προσωπικό κωδικό*.


αυτό ακριβώς θα κάνουνε... περιμένουνε νέο firmware από την Pirelli που απλά
θα σου επιτρέπει να αλλάξεις το password του ρούτερ, από "on" σε ότι θες εσύ... 
δεν θα δώσουνε admin access... οτι είχες μέχρι στιγμής θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις όσον
αφορά την παραμετροποίηση... δηλαδή τίποτα... και ναι, αυτό που λέω είναι όσο
επίσημο γίνετε... μακάρι να βγω λάθος...

----------


## original21paul

φιλε psyx και εγω σε επικοινωνια που ειχα με εξωτερικο συνεργατη της ΟΝ μου ειχε πει οτι θα αλλαξει σιγουρα το θεμα με το κλειδωμενο ρουτερ αλλα δεν ηξερε να μου πει σε ποσο διαστημα!μου ειχε πει για 1 - 1,5 μηνα!αν θελεις σου δινω το τηλεφωνο του να το εξακριβωσεις! :Wink:

----------


## Psyx

> φιλε psyx και εγω σε επικοινωνια που ειχα με εξωτερικο συνεργατη της ΟΝ μου ειχε πει οτι θα αλλαξει σιγουρα το θεμα με το κλειδωμενο ρουτερ αλλα δεν ηξερε να μου πει σε ποσο διαστημα!μου ειχε πει για 1 - 1,5 μηνα!αν θελεις σου δινω το τηλεφωνο του να το εξακριβωσεις!


φίλε *original21paul* δεν θέλω να θίξω κανέναν εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της ΟΝ, απλά όταν
το ακούς από το στόμα μετόχου-μέλους ΔΣ-διευθυντή λειτουργιών της ΟΝ, οποιαδήποτε
άλλη πηγή είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου αμφισβητίσιμη...




> Προς αποφυγή τυχόν παρεξηγήσεων, σας αναφέρουμε ότι δεν υφίσταται καμία διαδικασία ή πολιτική ενεργοποίησης θυρών (ports) από την Εταιρεία μας, ούτε καμία διαδικασία αλλαγής ρυθμίσεων, όπως διατυπώνετε στην επιστολή σας. Όπως προαναφέραμε, ο εξοπλισμός ο οποίος παρέχεται από την Εταιρεία μας και οι ρυθμίσεις αυτού δεν δύνανται να τροποποιηθούν.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88701


επίσης σε πρόσφατη τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με τον Γκίκα, μου ανέφερε ότι
περιμένουνε το νέο firmware από την Pirelli για την αλλαγή του password του ρούτερ...
σε ερώτηση μου αν θα δώσουνε και admin login, πήρα αρνητική απάντηση...

EDIT: για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: μακάρι να αλλάξει η πολιτική τους... είμαι από τους
πρώτους που τους κράζανε και θα συνεχίσουνε...

----------


## EvadeMe

Εχει διαφορα το να κανουν update το firmware ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να κανεις Port Forwarding και να αλλαζεις Password στο login του router απο το να σου δωσουνε admin προσβαση.Κατα την γνωμη μου αν θα μπορεις να κανεις αυτα τα πραγματα δεν το χρειαζεσε το admin user kai pass και καλα κανουν και δεν στο δινουν απο την στιγμη μου που υπαρχουν χρηστες που θα μπορουσαν να δημιουργησουν προβληματα στο router απλα σκαλίζοντας το και μην ξεχναμε οτι ουσιαστικα ειναι και ιδιοκτησία της On.

----------


## greekzero

Τουλάχιστον dyndns και port forwarding that είναι μια καλή αρχή για εμάς.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Κατα την γνωμη μου αν θα μπορεις να κανεις αυτα τα πραγματα δεν το χρειαζεσε το admin user kai pass και καλα κανουν και δεν στο δινουν απο την στιγμη μου που υπαρχουν χρηστες που θα μπορουσαν να δημιουργησουν προβληματα στο router απλα σκαλίζοντας το και μην ξεχναμε οτι ουσιαστικα ειναι και ιδιοκτησία της On.


@evademe, ακόμα δεν έχεις καταλάβει,ότι ΑΥΤΟΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ είναι ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ λόγος των αντιδράσεων στην πολιτική της ΟΝ? (Όλα τα άλλα, ταχύτητες, pings, καθυστερήσεις είναι δευτερεύοντα και είναι πράγματα, που θα διορθωθούν στην πορεία.)  :Wink:

----------


## wolfy

> Τουλάχιστον dyndns και port forwarding that είναι μια καλή αρχή για εμάς.


Πιστεύεται ότι με το νεο fw θα επιτρέψει η ΟΝ να ανοίξετε πόρτες στο ρούτερ???? Λίγο  δύσκολο ως αδύνατον...

----------


## Psyx

> @evademe, ακόμα δεν έχεις καταλάβει,ότι ΑΥΤΟΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ είναι ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ λόγος των αντιδράσεων στην πολιτική της ΟΝ? (Όλα τα άλλα, ταχύτητες, pings, καθυστερήσεις είναι δευτερεύοντα και είναι πράγματα, που θα διορθωθούν στην πορεία.)


*+1*
όλα τα άλλα είναι θέματα δικτύου της ΟΝ και (ελπίζουμε οτι) θα διορθωθούνε
στο μέλλον... και ναι όντως είναι δευτερεύοντα...




> Τουλάχιστον dyndns και port forwarding that είναι μια καλή αρχή για εμάς.


μακάρι ρε αλλά δεν το βλέπω...  :Thinking:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Καλημερα παιδες , μολις μου ηρθε ο 1ος λογ/μος της On telecoms. Μου γινεται εκπτωση 29€ επειδη ανηκω στο on club 1000 δλδ στους 1ους 1000 πελατες της On με αποτελεσμα να βγαινει ενα ποσο να πληρωσω της ταξεως των 20€ αντι 35 + (κλησεις).
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι επικοινωνιακο παιχνιδι για τα προβληματα των ενργοποιησεων η οχι παντως οφειλαν να το κανουν και το εκαναν.

----------


## Avesael

Είχα πει να μη ξαναποστάρω σε νήματα που αφορούν την ΟΝ για λόγους που ανέφερα στο τελευταίο μου post.Όμως μετά από πολύ σκέψη και βλέποντας ότι υπάρχουν και άτομα εδώ μέσα που λειτουργούν σωστά εγκεφαλικά, αποφάσισα να κάνω μια νέα προσπάθεια...
Όσο αφορά τις υπηρεσίες την ΟΝ προς εμένα μπορώ να πω με αποδείξεις πλέον (διαθέσιμες στον οποιοδήποτε νοήμων ΜΟΝΟ ενδιαφερόμενο) ότι μετά από 1 μήνα και 5 ημέρες ενεργοποίσης και χρήσης των υπηρεσιών είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Συνοπτικά αναφέρω:

1. Τηλέφωνο - Άψογη και συνεχής λειτουργία με μόνο μελανό σημείο 2 διακοπές στις αρχές που όπως διαπίστωσα ήταν γενικές βλάβες. Από τότε όλα άψογα.

2. Internet - Ταχύτητα πολύ καλή με κάποια σκαμπανεβάσματα όσο υπήρχαν προβλήματα αλλά πλέον σταθερά πάνω από 6mbit (μη ξεχνάμε ότι η ΟΝ όπως και όλοι οι πάροχοι δεν εγγυώνται τις ονομαστικές τους.Αναφέρουν έως ΤΟΣΟ>>>) Τώρα όσο αφορά p2p κ.τ.λ. με το pirelli κατεβάζω μέχρι και 500-600kb/sec από public trackers και έως 1200Kb/sec από http και ftp. DISCONNECTS ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ! (Είτε το πιστεύετε είτε όχι, δε με απασχολεί...)

3. IPTV - Με λίγα λόγια άψογη και αυτή. Έχω δει κάμποσες ταινίες, Το ONREC παίζει πολύ καλά με μόνο πρόβλημα τις ώρες κάποιων προγραμμάτων που είναι 1 ώρα πίσω συνήθως, αλλά για μένα δεν αποτελεί "λειτουργικό πρόβλημα". Τώρα το ότι είναι MPEG2 και ότι MPEG4 ποσώς με απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή.Ούτως ή άλλως η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλή, τόσο στην εικόνα όσο και στον ήχο.

ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ όσο αφορά την ταυτόχρονη λειτουργία όλων των υπηρεσιών απλά παραθέτω το τελευταίο μου post...




> *Ενα έχω έχω να πω....Αυτή τη στιγμή με Pirelli: Κατεβάζω από http 900kb/s , torrent 550kb/s , μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο η γυναίκα, παίζει ONREC (Show you think you can dance) ΑΨΟΓΑ!* 
> Τι άλλο να ζητήσω; Είναι το τελευταίο μου post στο Forum...Σας βαρέθηκα όλους εσας τους κλαψιάριδες και ειδικά τους κλαψιάριδες που δεν ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΝ αλλά ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ χωρίς να δουλεύουν με ΟΝ.
> 
> ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΟΙ.....ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ
> 
> Υ.Γ. DREAMGR ΚΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ, ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΤΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ....

----------


## Dimitris73

Σε ποιό DSLAM εισαι Avesalom? Γιατι κι εγώ από την μέρα που μου κατεβάσανε το script file είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση με σένα, με την μόνη διαφορά ότι σε μενα η ταχύτητα είναι γύρω στο 1 Mbps είτε έχω tv ανοιχτή είτε ONREC είτε έχω το TVBOX αποσυνδεδεμένο...  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

DSLAM Ν.Σμύρνης. 

Υ.Γ. Υπ'όψιν ότι με το Linksys οι ταχύτητες σε private trackers είναι σχεδόν διπλάσιες...

----------


## john341

Χαιρομαι που ακουω οτι τουλαχιστον καποιοι εχουν σχετικα καλες υπηρεσιες.Σε αντιθεση με εμενα που πλεον τελευταια εβδομαδα ειμαι με 100-150 απο http και 25-30 απο torrents,με απειρα disconnects.
Τουλαχιστον μπορει και εμενα να φτιαξει καποτε.Ρε μπας και μου κλεβετε εσεις το bandwith?

----------


## Dimitris73

Εγώ αποκλείεται με τις ταχύτητες που έχω... Τουλάχιστον όμως δεν έχω καθόλου disconnects! Λες η tv μου να σου το τρώει ολο?

----------


## Takerman

> Είχα πει να μη ξαναποστάρω σε νήματα που αφορούν την ΟΝ για λόγους που ανέφερα στο τελευταίο μου post.Όμως μετά από πολύ σκέψη και βλέποντας ότι υπάρχουν και άτομα εδώ μέσα που λειτουργούν σωστά εγκεφαλικά, αποφάσισα να κάνω μια νέα προσπάθεια...
> Όσο αφορά τις υπηρεσίες την ΟΝ προς εμένα μπορώ να πω με αποδείξεις πλέον (διαθέσιμες στον οποιοδήποτε νοήμων ΜΟΝΟ ενδιαφερόμενο) ότι μετά από 1 μήνα και 5 ημέρες ενεργοποίσης και χρήσης των υπηρεσιών είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Συνοπτικά αναφέρω:
> 
> 1. Τηλέφωνο - Άψογη και συνεχής λειτουργία με μόνο μελανό σημείο 2 διακοπές στις αρχές που όπως διαπίστωσα ήταν γενικές βλάβες. Από τότε όλα άψογα.
> 
> 2. Internet - Ταχύτητα πολύ καλή με κάποια σκαμπανεβάσματα όσο υπήρχαν προβλήματα αλλά πλέον σταθερά πάνω από 6mbit (μη ξεχνάμε ότι η ΟΝ όπως και όλοι οι πάροχοι δεν εγγυώνται τις ονομαστικές τους.Αναφέρουν έως ΤΟΣΟ>>>) Τώρα όσο αφορά p2p κ.τ.λ. με το pirelli κατεβάζω μέχρι και 500-600kb/sec από public trackers και έως 1200Kb/sec από http και ftp. DISCONNECTS ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ! (Είτε το πιστεύετε είτε όχι, δε με απασχολεί...)
> 
> 3. IPTV - Με λίγα λόγια άψογη και αυτή. Έχω δει κάμποσες ταινίες, Το ONREC παίζει πολύ καλά με μόνο πρόβλημα τις ώρες κάποιων προγραμμάτων που είναι 1 ώρα πίσω συνήθως, αλλά για μένα δεν αποτελεί "λειτουργικό πρόβλημα". Τώρα το ότι είναι MPEG2 και ότι MPEG4 ποσώς με απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή.Ούτως ή άλλως η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλή, τόσο στην εικόνα όσο και στον ήχο.
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ όσο αφορά την ταυτόχρονη λειτουργία όλων των υπηρεσιών απλά παραθέτω το τελευταίο μου post...


Φίλε avesalom,
ίσως είσαι απο τις λιγοστές περιπτώσεις που δεν έχεις παράπονα απο την ΟΝ και ίσως οφείλεται στην περιοχή σου. Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος 1 μήνα ακριβώς σήμερα και όλες οι υπηρεσίες υπολειτουργούν.
1. (τηλέφωνο) Όποιος με πάρει τηλέφωνο ακούει τη φωνή του 2 φορές και μετα απο λίγο εμένα  είτε δε με ακούει καθόλου, είτε με ακούει όπως τραγούδαγε ο Peter Frampton  στο "Do you feel like we do".
2. (Internet) Έχουν κοπεί τα disconnects και η ταχύτητα έχει σταθεροποιηθεί στα 2.4 Μbit. Δεν έχω δει παραπάνω και υπολοίπεται κατα πολύ της ονομαστικής ή έστω μιας ταχύτητας σαν της δική σου που είναι πιο ρεαλιστική. Σημειωτέον με το TV BOX κλειστό.
3. (TV) Τις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες δεν είχε καθόλου σήμα για να ανοίξει τα προγράμματα της ΟΝ παρα μόνο τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ. Μετα τις 2 εβδομάδες άρχισε και τα φόρτωνε με προβληματικό σήμα (ασπρόμαυρα,με γραμμές, με παγώματα) το δε ΟΝ REC κολλάει και δε παίζει.
Η πλάκα η μεγάλη ήταν προχθές  με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πούν οτι ολα τα προβλήματα μου επιλύθηκαν και στις 3 υπηρεσίες, μετα απο λίγο όπως μιλούσαμε ο τύπος δε με άκουγε καθόλου και με πήρε στο κινητό. Του είπα οτι έχει ιδία άποψη για το πως επιλύθηκαν τα προβλήματα μου.

----------


## dchatz

Θα ήθελα ο ευχαριστημένος φίλος από πάνω να μου πει αν μπορεί να κάνει και upload στα torrents που κατεβάζει ώστε να ανεβαίνει το ratio που έχει στον tracker.

Επίσης: Εγώ φίλε μου που δεν είμαι με ΟΝ αλλά με μια απλή σύνδεση στο Ιντερνετ (full VIVODI) μπορώ να σηκώσω web server, ftp server όπως και να συνδεθώ remote στο μηχάνημά μου. Αυτά μπορείς να τα κάνεις εσύ;;
Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν κατεβάζει ποτέ τα παράθυρα στο αμάξι του δεν σημαίνει ότι καλώς η αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία έφτιαξε αμάξι με παράθυρα που δεν κατεβαίνουν (και αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις αφού αγοράσεις το αμάξι).

----------


## Takerman

> Θα ήθελα ο ευχαριστημένος φίλος από πάνω να μου πει αν μπορεί να κάνει και upload στα torrents που κατεβάζει ώστε να ανεβαίνει το ratio που έχει στον tracker.
> 
> Επίσης: Εγώ φίλε μου που δεν είμαι με ΟΝ αλλά με μια απλή σύνδεση στο Ιντερνετ (full VIVODI) μπορώ να σηκώσω web server, ftp server όπως και να συνδεθώ remote στο μηχάνημά μου. Αυτά μπορείς να τα κάνεις εσύ;;
> Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν κατεβάζει ποτέ τα παράθυρα στο αμάξι του δεν σημαίνει ότι καλώς η αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία έφτιαξε αμάξι με παράθυρα που δεν κατεβαίνουν (και αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις αφού αγοράσεις το αμάξι).


Ναι φίλε κάνουμε upload,εγω παρ'οτι έχω προβληματική σύνδεση το ratio μου στο demonoid είναι 1450. Πάντως έχει σχετικό νήμα για την vivodi που μπορεις να πας και να την παινέψεις.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Θα ήθελα ο ευχαριστημένος φίλος από πάνω να μου πει αν μπορεί να κάνει και upload στα torrents που κατεβάζει ώστε να ανεβαίνει το ratio που έχει στον tracker.
> 
> Επίσης: Εγώ φίλε μου που δεν είμαι με ΟΝ αλλά με μια απλή σύνδεση στο Ιντερνετ (full VIVODI) μπορώ να σηκώσω web server, ftp server όπως και να συνδεθώ remote στο μηχάνημά μου. Αυτά μπορείς να τα κάνεις εσύ;;
> Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν κατεβάζει ποτέ τα παράθυρα στο αμάξι του δεν σημαίνει ότι καλώς η αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία έφτιαξε αμάξι με παράθυρα που δεν κατεβαίνουν (και αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις αφού αγοράσεις το αμάξι).


Αν κατσουμε να συγκρινουμε υπηρεσιες κ.λ.π κ.λ.π μονο ακρη δεν θα βγαλουμε. Ο καθενας πραττει με βαση αυτα που τον συμφερουν-βολευουν.

π.χ εγω δεν ανηκω στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο της vivodi γιατι κανεις παροχος πλην της ον δεν ενδιαφερθηκε ποτε για την περιοχη μου. Τωρα ξαφνικα αρχισαν να ξυπνανε και να θυμουνται και τα βορεια προαστεια , μετα απο τοσα χρονια.

----------


## CMS

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όσους παραθέτουν στοιχεία σύνδεσης να αναφέρονται και στο αν χρησιμοποιούν wireless mode στην σύνδεσή τους ...

Ο λόγος είναι σοβαρός ... Στις δικές μου συνδέσεις παρατηρώ μεγάλες διαφορές μεταξύ σύνδεσης με UTP καλώδιο ή με wireless …

Οι συνδέσεις και στις μετρήσεις στα sites αλλά και στα download από http ή torrents αλλάζουν δραματικά  ... Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ...

Με UTP μετρήσεις από speedtest.net της τάξης των 4,5 -6 Mbps, download από http/ftp μεταξύ 900-1200 kB/s, torrents μέχρι max 500 kB/s …

Με wireless  αντίστοιχα μετρήσεις την ίδια στιγμή από τις ίδιες συνδέσεις με τα ίδια files πέφτουν τα πάντα ... από speedtest.net max 1,5 Μbps, download από http/ftp μέχρι max 700 kB/s, torrents μέχρι max 300 kB/s …

Απίστευτο και μην σπεύσει να πει κανείς ότι φταίει το σήμα (το δοκίμασα και δίπλα) ή το 802.11 b που ενδεχομένως λειτουργεί με χαμηλή ταχύτητα εις βάρος του 802.11 g. Ακόμα κι αν ρυθμίσω υποχρεωτικά Pirelli και κάρτα laptop σε 802.11g τα ίδια, ρυθμίσεις καναλιών ... τα ίδια ... κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο TCP/IP τίποτα ...

Και η ACER για το laptop αλλά και η ΟΝ για το Pirelli το ψάχνουν αλλά δεν ξέρουν τίποτα ... το πρόβλημα αναγράφεται διεθνώς στα fora αλλά λύση ...  καμμία συγκεκριμένη ... update οι drivers της INTEL και MICROSOFT οι πιο πρόσφατοι για την κάρτα INTEL 2200 … και ότι ρυθμίσεις κι αν κάνεις καμμία διαφορά των επιδόσεων ... το wireless πάντα υπολείπεται σημαντικά σε ταχύτητες ... οι καθηγητές έχουν σηκώσει τα χέρια ... το μόνο που αναφέρουν είναι ότι τα φαινόμενα 54Mbps της ασύρματης δικτύωσης του 802.11 g είναι αληθινά 27 Mbps λόγω της κωδικοποιημένης μετάδοσης με το ½ των bit ... λες και δεν το ξέραμε ... και έτσι θα έπρεπε οι ταχύτητες των 10Mbps (1200 kB/s) να περνάνε ...

Εχει παρατηρήσει κανείς διαφορές με τις δικές του κάρτες wireless σε συνδυασμό με διαφορετικούς routers (pirelli, linksys, usr) ? υπάρχουν και γενικότερα παράπονα των ταχυτήτων wireless συνδέσεων στα δίκτυα ...

ΥΓ.

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όλους να είμαστε κόσμιοι στις εκφράσεις μας με συντρόφους του forum ...

Η κριτική απόψεων άλλων είναι θεμιτή και απαραίτητη ακόμα και όταν απευθύνεται απευθείας σε εκείνον που διαφωνείς ... όχι όμως προσωπικά προσβλητικά σχόλια και ειρωνείες ... δεν αποδεικνύουν τίποτα, δεν δικαιώνουν κανέναν παρά μόνο εκθέτουν εκείνον που το επιχειρεί ... προσβάλλουν και την αισθητική του forum … προσωπικά προτιμώ να αλληλογραφώ με κάποιον που διαφωνώ αλλά οι πνευματώδεις του απαντήσεις με εμπνέουν παρά με εκείνον που συμφωνώ αλλά οι ρηχές του απαντήσεις με ισοπεδώνουν ...

----------


## lariser

Σίγουρα το wireless είναι πολύ πιο αργό από τη σύνδεση με UTP καλώδιο. Αν δεν έχετε πρόβλημα με τη χρήση του καλωδίου (αισθητικό, λειτουργικό) προτιμήστε το χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Θα έχετε ένα πρόβλημα λιγότερο. Πολλοί χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν WiFi έχουν πρόβλημα θορύβου στα DECT τηλέφωνα του σπιτιού τους. Το πρόβλημα λύνεται εύκολα με μια απλή αλλαγή καναλιού από τις ρυθμίσεις του wireless modem/router, αλλά δεν τον γνωρίζουν πάρα πολλοί συνδρομητές και παιδεύονται οι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Avesael

> Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όσους παραθέτουν στοιχεία σύνδεσης να αναφέρονται και στο αν χρησιμοποιούν wireless mode στην σύνδεσή τους ...
> 
> Ο λόγος είναι σοβαρός ... Στις δικές μου συνδέσεις παρατηρώ μεγάλες διαφορές μεταξύ σύνδεσης με UTP καλώδιο ή με wireless …
> 
> Οι συνδέσεις και στις μετρήσεις στα sites αλλά και στα download από http ή torrents αλλάζουν δραματικά  ... Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ...
> 
> Με UTP μετρήσεις από speedtest.net της τάξης των 4,5 -6 Mbps, download από http/ftp μεταξύ 900-1200 kB/s, torrents μέχρι max 500 kB/s …
> 
> Με wireless  αντίστοιχα μετρήσεις την ίδια στιγμή από τις ίδιες συνδέσεις με τα ίδια files πέφτουν τα πάντα ... από speedtest.net max 1,5 Μbps, download από http/ftp μέχρι max 700 kB/s, torrents μέχρι max 300 kB/s …
> ...


Έχουμε μιλήσεις και με pm φίλε cms και ανέφερα κι εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα.Έφαγα τον κόσμο στο Internet,ρώτησα ειδικούς σε ασύρματα δίκτυα, έκανα, έρανα και τίποτα....0 εις το πηλίκον....Δε γνωρίζω πλέον τι άλλο να κάνω και έχω τραβήξει ενα 15μετρο UTP από το Router στο μεγάλο PC και όσο αφορά τα 2 laptops αναγκαστικά παίζω με wireless με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.... Τι να πω, αν έχει κανείς καποια λύση σε αυτό καλοδεχούμενη.... :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## EvadeMe

Ηρθε η ωρα να σας πω και τις δικες μου εντυπωσεις καθως απο σημερα ειμαι πληρως ενεργοποιημενος.

Internet: No discs, κατεβάζω torrents μια χαρα με ταχυτητες για ενα τυγχαιο αρχειο 500kbytes/sec 
και upload 100+. Και συνδεομαι και wireless me signal strength 50-70%. Το ping στο WoW ηταν 300ms και ειναι playable αλλα περιμενα κατι καλυτερο.Ελπιζω με το AIX να βελτιωθει.Δεν εχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα site όπως rapidshare που δινει max ταχύτητες αλλα για να κατεβαζει το torrent με 500 πιστευω οτι θα μου δινει πολυ κοντά στα 10Mbits.

Τηλεφωνο: GG χωρις λαθη στα tones  και μια χαρα ποιοτητα.

Cable Tv: Μερικες μικρες καθυστερισεις στα Menu αλλα η ποιοτητα ειναι μια χαρα και αν εξαιρεσεις τις ελαχιστες διακοπες ηχου, η οποιες δεν ενοχλουν σχεδον καθολου , ειναι αψογη.

Γενικο συμπερασμα ειμαι παρα πολυ ικανοποιημενος , και χαιρομαι που δεν ακυρωσα.Ολα αυτα απο DSLAM Αγιας Παρασκευης.Σιγουρα υπάρχουν και περιθωρια για βελτιωσεις που ελπίζω οτι θα 
αντιμετωπιστουν άμεσα οπως το ping κτλ.

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν βρήκα κάτι σχετικά με το πρόβλημα με το wireless speed.Οχι τίποτα σημαντικό αλλά ίσως βοηθήσει κάποιους.Εγω πάντως τα περισσότερα από αυτα που γράφει τα δοκίμασα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.... :Sad:  

http://www.cnet.com.au/broadband/wir...9273383,00.htm

----------


## Avesael

> Η πλάκα η μεγάλη ήταν προχθές  με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πούν οτι ολα τα προβλήματα μου επιλύθηκαν και στις 3 υπηρεσίες, μετα απο λίγο όπως μιλούσαμε ο τύπος δε με άκουγε καθόλου και με πήρε στο κινητό. Του είπα οτι έχει ιδία άποψη για το πως επιλύθηκαν τα προβλήματα μου.


Αυτό φίλε μου είναι πραγματικά ανέκδοτο...!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
ΟΚ.Δε γίνεται όλα τα λειτουργούν άψογα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι σύντομα (και το εύχομαι) θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα σου, όπως και άλλων χρηστών.

----------


## original21paul

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι που μαλλον ειναι off topic!για να συνδεσω με ethernet το pc με το πιρελλι χρειαζομαι καρτα δικτυου??αν μπορει καποιος ας μου απαντησει!ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## momo

Κανενας ενεργοποιημενος  απο Νεο Φαληρο υπαρχει να πει εντυπωσεις?

----------


## AnastasiosK

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι που μαλλον ειναι off topic!για να συνδεσω με ethernet το pc με το πιρελλι χρειαζομαι καρτα δικτυου??αν μπορει καποιος ας μου απαντησει!ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων





Ethernet:
Ευρέως διαδεδομένος τρόπος διασύνδεσης μεταξύ υπολογιστών, ο οποίος χρησιμοποιεί ως μέσο μεταφοράς το καλώδιο (ομοαξονικό twisted pair ή οπτική ίνα) και μια κάρτα η οποία αναλαμβάνει το ρόλο της διασύνδεσης και ορθής μεταφοράς των πακέτων δεδομένων που αποστέλλονται ανάμεσα στους υπολογιστές και τις συσκευές του δικτύου.

----------


## dchatz

> Ναι φίλε κάνουμε upload,εγω παρ'οτι έχω προβληματική σύνδεση το ratio μου στο demonoid είναι 1450. Πάντως έχει σχετικό νήμα για την vivodi που μπορεις να πας και να την παινέψεις.


Την VIVODI έχουν μείνει ελάχιστοι να την παινεύουν και το ξέρω καλά αυτό (όχι ότι δεν έχει πελάτες αλλά ότι οι πελάτες και οι μελλοντικοί πελάτες της γκρινιάζουν και συχνα με το δίκιο τους).
Δεν το ήξερα πάντως ότι μπορείς να κάνεις upload σε torrents χωρίς NAT.  
Μένει μόνο ο web ή o ftp server, μπορείς και να πληρώσεις 3-4 €/μήνα σε κάποιον hosting provider. Το remote connection ίσως θα το ήθελαν κάποιοι αλλά δεν είναι άκρως απαραίτητο.
ΟΚ με πείσατε

----------


## davant3

καλησπέρα! 'Εχω να ποστάρω πολύ καιρό αλλά τελευταία πέφτει πολλή δουλειά και δε μου μένει χρόνος. Με το που είδα οτι υπάρχει θέμα που αφορά την On είπα να πω κι εγώ την γνώμη μου ως ενα απο τα θύματα (?) αυτής της εταιρείας.

στις 14 Μαρτίου κάνω τηλεφωνική αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση με την On Telecoms στο πρόγραμμα Όλα σε ένα

Ο εξοπλισμός μου ήρθε ή Παρασκευή 13 Απριλίου ή Δευτέρα 16 Απριλίου. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς

23 Απριλίου έρχεται ο τεχνικός για να τεστάρει τη γραμμή μου και να προχωρήσει στη σύνδεση του router για να ξεκινήσω να χρησιμοποιώ το ιντερνετ, το τηλέφωνο και την τηλεόραση.

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ: 

Πέραν του οτι ο ρουτερ ειναι ξεφραγο αμπέλι λόγω κοινου username και password με όλους τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες της On έχει κλειδώμένο το firewall απο τη μάνα του κ δεν υπάρχει τρόπος ενεργοποίησης του.


Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τηλεφωνήματα. Μπορώ μόνο να καλέσω. Ο τεχνικός μου είχε πει οτι θα μπορούν να με πάρουν είτε την ίδια μέρα που έγινε η ενεργοποίηση (23/4/07) είτε το αργότερο την επόμενη. Επικοινώνησα με την On και μου είπαν  οτι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ που δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία φορητότητας του αριθμού μου ακομα (κάπως έτσι μου το είπε).

Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που έχω μετρήσει αγγίζει τα 3 με 3,5 Mbit... ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ οτι είναι ΜΕΧΡΙ 10 Mbps... Δεν περίμενα να έχω 10 Mbits εννοείται, ο %#@#^&χαλκός εκτός απτο οτι σηκώνει μεχρι 4Mbits έχει και noise και διάφορα άλλα (όπως καταλάβατε είμαι υπερ της single mode οπτικής ίνας!), αλλά τουλάχιστον ήλπιζα να πιάνω περι τα 7-8 Mbits...Τώρα θα μου πείτε πως θα πιάσω τόσα πολλά απτη στιγμή που ο χαλκος υποστηρίζει μέχρι 4...Αυτό το αφήνω στους τεχνικούς της On καθώς και σε ολόκληρη την εταίρεία...αυτοί θα έχουν βρει κάποιο τρόπο να αυξήσουν το bandwidth (data compresssion??)...

Τελος έχω παρατηρήσει κυριως απογευματινες προς βραδινες ωρες οτι ο ρουτερ συνεχεια αποσυνδέεται απο το δίκτυο. Απο τις 6-7 μμ μεχρι τις 12-1 πμ αυτο γίνεται σχεδον συνεχεια. Φυσικα έχω φιλτρα σε κάθε τηλεφωνική πριζα οπότε δεν προέρχεται απο εκει το πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να φταίνει οι...δοκιμές στη γραμμή μου, όπως μου είπε ο υπάλληλος της On κάτι το οποίο θα σταματήσει το πολύ σε 5 μέρες.

Ωστόσο οι μόνες δοκιμές που γίνονται είναι στα νεύρα μου, και το όλο θέμα επηρεάζει τη δουλειά μου. Αν η On θέλει να κερδίζει μερίδιο απτην αγορά, καλα θα κάνει να σταματήσει τις #@!$!@#$!#@ γιατι δε θα παραμείνω για πολυ συνδρομητής αν συνεχιστεί αυτο το καρναβάλι...

Υ.Γ. Στο site της On που ο κάθε χρήστης ελέγχει την κατάσταση της συνδρομής του, αναφέρουν οτι ακόμα δεν έχω παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό κ οτι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το βιντεο κ η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση! Εγω ωστόσο μια χαρα εξοπλισμό έχω εδω κ τουλαχιστον 2 εβδομαδες και ψηφιακή τηλεόραση! Έτσι ρε Ελληνες....Δείξτε μας οτι ακομα κ μια εταιρεία σαν την On που υποτίθεται οτι ήρθε με καλές συστάσεις, αν πέσει σε Ελληνικά χέρια γίνεται Ελληνική (Ελληνική=η γνωστή εννοια της αρπαχτης κ της προχειροτητας)

Ευχαριστω και συγγνωμή για το μεγαλο ποστ

----------


## No-Name

> Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που έχω μετρήσει αγγίζει τα 3 με 3,5 Mbit... ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ οτι είναι ΜΕΧΡΙ 10 Mbps... Δεν περίμενα να έχω 10 Mbits εννοείται, ο %#@#^&χαλκός εκτός απτο οτι σηκώνει μεχρι 4Mbits


ο χαλκός σηκώνει μέσω adsl2+ μέχρι 24mbps.
για να μην μιλήσω για vdsl.....

----------


## ilsak

Μετα από 12 ημέρες ενεργοποίησης στην On ας πω και εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου (επαναλαμβάνω ότι είμαι τελείως αρχάριος στο adsl γενικότερα οπότε συγχωρείστε μου τυχόν κοτσάνες):

Το Internet, ενώ το router έχει συγχρονίσει στα 16000/1024, δεν έχει μετρηθεί ποτέ πάνω από 1,5 Mbps. Για την ακρίβεια όλες οι μετρήσεις δείχνουν το ίδιο με χαρακτηριστική ακρίβεια (οι μετρήσεις γίνονται με sites όπως το sppedtest.gr), είτε συνδέομαι ασύρματα είτε ενσύρματα και είτε έχω ανοιχτό το onvideo είτε κλειστό. Disconnect είχα μόνο ένα χθες το βράδυ και άλλες 2-3 φορές έχει κολλήσει και έκανα restart το router.

Η τηλεόραση λειτουργεί καλά όταν λειτουργεί, γιατί πολλές φορές "δεν είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία" (προφανώς δεν έχει την απαραίτητη ταχύτητα τότε).

Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί πολύ καλά προς το παρόν.

Αυτά. Γενικά θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος αν to adsl και το onvideo ήταν σταθερά, δεδομένου ότι κάνω τη συνήθη "οικιακή" χρήση στο internet χωρίς να κατεβάζω ιδιαίτερα πράγματα.

----------


## CMS

> Μετα από 12 ημέρες ενεργοποίησης στην On ας πω και εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου (επαναλαμβάνω ότι είμαι τελείως αρχάριος στο adsl γενικότερα οπότε συγχωρείστε μου τυχόν κοτσάνες):
> 
> Το Internet, ενώ το router έχει συγχρονίσει στα 16000/1024, δεν έχει μετρηθεί ποτέ πάνω από 1,5 Mbps. Για την ακρίβεια όλες οι μετρήσεις δείχνουν το ίδιο με χαρακτηριστική ακρίβεια (οι μετρήσεις γίνονται με sites όπως το sppedtest.gr), είτε συνδέομαι ασύρματα είτε ενσύρματα και είτε έχω ανοιχτό το onvideo είτε κλειστό. Disconnect είχα μόνο ένα χθες το βράδυ και άλλες 2-3 φορές έχει κολλήσει και έκανα restart το router.
> 
> Η τηλεόραση λειτουργεί καλά όταν λειτουργεί, γιατί πολλές φορές "δεν είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία" (προφανώς δεν έχει την απαραίτητη ταχύτητα τότε).
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί πολύ καλά προς το παρόν.
> 
> Αυτά. Γενικά θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος αν to adsl και το onvideo ήταν σταθερά, δεδομένου ότι κάνω τη συνήθη "οικιακή" χρήση στο internet χωρίς να κατεβάζω ιδιαίτερα πράγματα.


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεσή σου ... καλό surfing ... :One thumb up:  

Ο συγχρονισμός του router δείχνει ότι η γραμμή δεν έχει προβλήματα ιδιαίτερα ενώ και η απόσταση από το DSLAM είναι μικρή σχετικά ... άρα μπορείς να ελπίζεις (με την βοήθεια του ΘΕΟΥ, κι αν φυσάει ούριος άνεμος κι αν η ΟΝ βελτιωθεί) σε καλύτερες ημέρες ... είναι πολλά τα αν αλλά όσο ζεις ελπίζεις ... προφανώς και πρέπει να γκρινιάξεις στην ΟΝ για τις ταχύτητες ... κάνε το γραπτά και μάλιστα με fax ....

----------


## ilsak

Thanks, θα τους παρω τηλ να δουμε

----------


## CMS

> Thanks, θα τους παρω τηλ να δουμε


Οχι τηλέφωνο ... 

Οχι μόνο τηλέφωνο ... :No no:  


τζιζζζζζζ ... :Whistle:  

και fax ... με παράπονο, κλάμα, διαμαρτυρία, επιφυλάξεις ...  :Closed topic:  :Evil:   :Very angry:   :Rant:

----------


## Avesael

> Αν δεν έχει το m/b σου ενσωματωμένο ethernet controller πρέπει να αγοράσεις κάρτα δικτύου.
> 
> ΥΓ. Τελίκα η ON απ' ό.τι βλέπω κι απ'τα posts, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες στο
> ιντερνετ, πάει σφαίρα μόνο στη πολύπαθη περιοχή της Ν. Σμυρνης...
> Προσωπικά κάνω το σταυρό μου και φτύνομαι 5 φορές / sec που έχω 10MBps οποιαδήποτε στιγμή κι όχι μονο σε http/ftp αλλά κυρίως σε torrents.
> Βέβαια σε ό,τι αφορά το τηλέφωνό, καλώ κανονικά αλλά δεν έχω εισερχόμενες, κι απ'το cc τηw ON τα ρίχνουν στον ΟΤΕ, λέγοντας ότι η μετατροπή από ISDN σε PSTN είναι χρονοβόρα...
> Τεσπα..κουράγιο παίδες!


Αφού μας είχε σκίσει τόσα χρόνια ο ΟΤΕ καιρός ήταν να δούμε κι εμείς εδώ μια άσπρη μέρα... :Worthy:

----------


## Avesael

> ο χαλκός σηκώνει μέσω adsl2+ μέχρι 24mbps.
> για να μην μιλήσω για vdsl.....


Διόρθωση φίλε NoName...24Mbit και όχι 24mbps...Εκτός κι αν λαμβάνεις υπ'όψιν σου το Μ.Ο. ταχύτητας των χρηστών της ΟΝ που έχουν πρόβλημα  :Razz:   :ROFL: 

*
Γράψε λάθος...τώρα ξύπνησα και πίνω καφέ! 24kbps είδα! Sorry!*

----------


## Cacofonix

Ο λογαριασμός μου εξαφανίστηκε!

----------


## Avesael

> Ο λογαριασμός μου εξαφανίστηκε!


Τι εννοείς;;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## Cacofonix

> Τι εννοείς;;;;


Ότι δεν εμφανίζει τον αναλυτικό. Μόνο το ποσό.

----------


## el_greco

Καλησπέρα παιδιά... να πω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου. Στις 21/3 έκανα τηλεφωνικώς την αίτηση στην ΟΝ και την ίδια μέρα τους έστειλα μέσω email φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και τις  υπογεγραμμένες αιτήσεις που μου είχαν στείλει αυτοί συμπληρωμένες, μετά την τηλεφωνική καταχώρηση της αίτησής μου. Η κοπέλα με την οποία μίλησα μου είπε ότι θα ενεργοποιηθώ αρχές Μαϊου περίπου. Είχα adsl 768 από ΟΤΕnet στη γραμμή ΟΤΕ μου, και με διαβεβαίωσαν από την ΟΝ ότι θα μου πουν οι ίδιοι πότε να καλέσω την ΟΤΕnet για διακοπή της dsl μου. Φοβήθηκα ότι ο ΟΤΕ δε θα δεχόταν την αίτηση φορητότητάς μου, επειδή είχα ενεργό adsl κύκλωμα και 1-2 εταιρίες για κλήσεις (forthnet, lannet κλπ).

Μέσα στις διακοπές του Πάσχα δέχτηκα κλήση στο τηλ μου από interattica, και έκλεισαν ραντεβού για 16/04, οπότε και ήρθαν να μου φέρουν τον εξοπλισμό. Παράλληλα πολλά "σφυράκια" συμπληρώθηκαν.. Τότε έστειλα και το fax στην ΟΤΕnet η οποία είπε ότι θα με αποσυνδέσει τέλος Απριλίου.

23/04 ήρθε ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ σπίτι μου, κατεβήκαμε εκεί που είναι τα καλώδια, έκανε τα κοψίματα ραψίματα και βάλαμε το pirelli στη γραμμή μου - συγχρόνισε αμέσως και είχα internet (μεγάλο θετικό της ΟΝ, δεν έμεινα χωρίς internet ούτε πέντε λεπτά, αυτό το παραδέχομαι). Τις πρώτες 48 ώρες περίπου είχα εξωφρενικές ταχύτητες - έπιασα μέχρι 950 KB/sec σε torrent sites, και σταθερά περίπου 900 Kbps upload (120-130 KB/s). Σήμερα φαίνεται κάπως πηγμένη η γραμμή, αφού δεν κατεβάζω με περισσότερα από 200-300 KB/sec. Πριν λίγα λεπτά ενεργοποιήθηκε πλήρως και το iptv - έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα και καθόλου κοψίματα. Γενικά δεν είχα disconnects μέχρι σήμερα.

Το μόνο που μένει είναι οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις που δεν έχω (εξερχόμενες είχα από την πρώτη στιγμή, και μάλιστα με πολύ καλή ποιότητα). Στο MyON έχει ακόμα σφυράκια στις "εργασίες ΟΤΕ" (τηλεφώνησα χτες στην ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη η φορητότητα) και στο "iptv", ενώ παραδόξως στο "αποστολή εξοπλισμού" έχουν το ρολογάκι, ενώ τον έχω παραλάβει εδώ και δέκα μέρες και είμαι (ημι)ενεργοποιημένος εδώ και 4 μέρες. Ελπίζω να έχω και τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις σύντομα.

Όσο για τις ταχύτητες, ελπίζω να στρώσουν τα πράγματα. Σήμερα από speedtest.net συγχρόνιζε με Μόναχο, Άμστερνταμ, Φρανκφούρτη και Μαλμο περίπου με 4500 kbps. Οψόμεθα...

Α! Είμαι στο κέντρο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ (Γκύζη) και το pirelli έχει συγχρονίσει στα 15227/1153 kbps.  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannakis

> ...
> Στο MyON έχει ακόμα σφυράκια στις "εργασίες ΟΤΕ" (τηλεφώνησα χτες στην ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη η φορητότητα) και στο "iptv", ενώ παραδόξως στο "αποστολή εξοπλισμού" έχουν το ρολογάκι, ενώ τον έχω παραλάβει εδώ και δέκα μέρες και είμαι (ημι)ενεργοποιημένος εδώ και 4 μέρες.
> ...


Εγώ έχω "ενεργοποιηθεί" από τις 26/3 (μου έχει έρθει και ο πρώτος λογαριασμός) και ακόμα στο MyOn αναμένω.. εξοπλισμό και στις εργασίες ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sdikr

> Ετσι ειναι!Κυριοι moderators μηπως θα επρεπε να κανετε κατι!Ημαρτον χαλαει η εικονα του Forum.



Θα έλεγα προσοχή σε τέτοιου τύπου σχόλια,  δεν συμφέρει κανέναν μας   :Evil:

----------


## Nemessis

Δέν γνωρίζω εάν είμαι ο μόνος από Ν. Σμύρνη, αλλά προσωπικά δεν έχω δεί καμία βελτίωση.
Συνεχίζω να συγχρονίζω σε κατι "περίργα"  8920/210 kBit/s και να έχω συχνά disconnects. Το μόνο θετικό είναι πώς το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί.

----------


## whatfor

Το upload που εχεις μου κάνει εντύπωση... μου θυμίζει το δικό μου οταν σύνδεσα το usr 9107.
Με το pirellι συγρχρονιζει σωστα το upload?

----------


## Nemessis

> Το upload που εχεις μου κάνει εντύπωση... μου θυμίζει το δικό μου οταν σύνδεσα το usr 9107.
> Με το pirellι συγρχρονιζει σωστα το upload?


To pirelli συγχρονίζει στα ίδια "περίεργα" και παίρνει μόνο private IP. Το config file δεν μπορεί να το κατεβάσει οπότε δεν μπήκα κάν στην διαδικάσια να ασχοληθώ.

----------


## lostemotion

Γεια σας. Μπορεί να γράφω σε λάθος κατηγορία αλλα μην με μαλώσετε...Ποιο καλό παιδάκι θα μου λύσει μια απορια??? Ειμαι ένα άσχετο κοριτσάκι  :Whistle:   και θα ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να συνδέσω το tv-box εκτός απο το αντιαισθητικό καλώδιο... Οποιος απαντήσει ας είναι λίγο αναλυτικός για να καταλάβω...   :Embarassed:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Δεν χρειαζεται να πω κατι που δεν θα καταλαβεις..(δυστηχως η ευτυχως)..δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος.

----------


## Cacofonix

Ίσως να του βάζες κάανα φιογκάκι ή καμιά καρδούλα να τανς πιο αισθητικό;  :Razz:

----------


## lostemotion

> Ίσως να του βάζες κάανα φιογκάκι ή καμιά καρδούλα να τανς πιο αισθητικό;


Εχω βαλει.... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Avesael

> Γεια σας. Μπορεί να γράφω σε λάθος κατηγορία αλλα μην με μαλώσετε...Ποιο καλό παιδάκι θα μου λύσει μια απορια??? Ειμαι ένα άσχετο κοριτσάκι   και θα ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να συνδέσω το tv-box εκτός απο το αντιαισθητικό καλώδιο... Οποιος απαντήσει ας είναι λίγο αναλυτικός για να καταλάβω...


Δυστυχώς miss lostemotion δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια το Sagem να δεχθεί μια ασύρματη κάρτα ή έστω μια USB Wireless (μιας κι έχει USB θύρα αλλά ανενεργή) αλλά ΔΕΝ!  :Sad:

----------


## subliminal

Λοιπον,

σημερα και καλα ενεργοποιηθηκα. Τηλεφωνο νεκρο. Ιντερνετ, χρησιμοποιω το linksys. Pirelli δεν εχω διοτι αρνηθηκα να παραλαβω εξοπλισμο. Εχω ΑΠΕΙΡΑ disconnect, δεν τολμω καν να μετρησω ποσα. Οταν δε συνδεομαι, κραταει περιπου 2 λεπτα αντε 3 μαξιμουμ. Τραγικη κατασταση. Προλαβα να δοκιμασω ενα απλο http download με τον default downloader του ΙΕ7 από gamespot.com. Ταχυτητα... 50-70 ΚΒ/sec. Καλα κρασια.

Να και ενα screenshot απο linksys.

----------


## Jazzer

Χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής , δηλαδή noise margin κλπ μπορείς να μας πεις ?

----------


## spsomas

Εμένα σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός και έκανε μεικτονόμηση. Τηλέφωνο οκ. internet no. αναμένω

----------


## subliminal

> Χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής , δηλαδή noise margin κλπ μπορείς να μας πεις ?


Λοιπον,

DSL Status: Connected 
DSL Modulation Mode: ADSL2 
DSL Path Mode: Interleaved 
Downstream Rate: 9894 kbps 
Upstream Rate: 420 kbps 
Downstream Margin: 5 db 
Upstream Margin: 5 db 
Downstream Line Attenuation: 30 db 
Upstream Line Attenuation: 12 db 
Downstream Transmit Power: 0 
Upstream Transmit Power: 0 

Πως σας φαινεται?

----------


## subliminal

> σημερα και καλα ενεργοποιηθηκα. Τηλεφωνο νεκρο. Ιντερνετ, χρησιμοποιω το linksys. Pirelli δεν εχω διοτι αρνηθηκα να παραλαβω εξοπλισμο. Εχω ΑΠΕΙΡΑ disconnect, δεν τολμω καν να μετρησω ποσα. Οταν δε συνδεομαι, κραταει περιπου 2 λεπτα αντε 3 μαξιμουμ. Τραγικη κατασταση. Προλαβα να δοκιμασω ενα απλο http download με τον default downloader του ΙΕ7 από gamespot.com. Ταχυτητα... 50-70 ΚΒ/sec. Καλα κρασια.


Διορθωση. Τηλεφωνο τελικά έχω. Εξερχομενες μονο. Οχι εισερχομενες... με αρκετο θορυβο απο πισω (hissing sound)

----------


## Jazzer

> Λοιπον,
> 
> DSL Status: Connected 
> DSL Modulation Mode: ADSL2 
> DSL Path Mode: Interleaved 
> Downstream Rate: 9894 kbps 
> Upstream Rate: 420 kbps 
> Downstream Margin: 5 db 
> Upstream Margin: 5 db 
> ...


Τέτοιο χαμηλό margin είχα κι εγώ τις 10 μέρες "ενεργοποίησης " στην ΟΝ, πολύ κακό και προκαλεί δεκάδες disconnects, σχεδόν κάθε 5 λεπτά...

----------


## subliminal

> Τέτοιο χαμηλό margin είχα κι εγώ τις 10 μέρες "ενεργοποίησης " στην ΟΝ, πολύ κακό και προκαλεί δεκάδες disconnects, σχεδόν κάθε 5 λεπτά...


Μια νορμαλ τιμη ποια ειναι? Γυρω στο 20?

----------


## Jazzer

> Μια νορμαλ τιμη ποια ειναι? Γυρω στο 20?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
Το τέλειο άρθρο για ολα αυτά :Smile:

----------


## marimo

> Δεν χρειαζεται να πω κατι που δεν θα καταλαβεις..(δυστηχως η ευτυχως)..δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος.


Χμμμ.. ούτε με wireless router απευθείας στο Sagem?    :Thinking:

----------


## subliminal

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
> Το τέλειο άρθρο για ολα αυτά


Ευχαριστω. Οντως πολυ καλο post. Συμφωνα με αυτα που διαβασα η γραμμη μου ειναι καθαρος ατοφιος θορυβος!! :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## original21paul

ειμαι και εγω πλεον ενας απο το κλαμπ των ημι-ενεργοποιημενων!ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  981 Kbps.
Download:  11944 Kbps.
disconect δεν εχω ακομα αλλα δεν το εχω δουλεψει και πολυ!τηλεφονο αψογο!τηλεοραση δεν παιζει ακομα...

----------


## No-Name

φίλε original σε ποια περιοχη είσαι?

----------


## original21paul

> φίλε original σε ποια περιοχη είσαι?


συνορα λαμπρινη με περισσο!ανηκω στο αστικο κεντρο φιλαδελφειας! :Wink: ξεχασα να πω οτι ημι-ενεργοποιηθηκα σε 15 εργασιμες περιπου!αιτηση 5\4

----------


## No-Name

σε ευχαριστώ!!!

Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα....τι ταχύτητες έχεις στο κατέβασμα?

----------


## original21paul

> σε ευχαριστώ!!!
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα....τι ταχύτητες έχεις στο κατέβασμα?


τωρα κατεβασα ενα παρτ απο rapid με την ταχυτητα σταθερη στα 450 περιπου!ξεκινησε απο 250!ελπιζω να μπορεσω να λυσω οσο περισσοτερες αποριες γιατι ειμαι και ολιγον τι ασχετος :Whistle:

----------


## No-Name

Χαμηλά είναι.....έχεις premium account στο Rapidshare?

Δοκίμασε από nvidia να δεις.

Πάντως αν συνεχίσεις με 400-450 πάρε κάποιο τηλεφωνάκι την ΟΝ.

θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον 700-800 να βλέπεις.

----------


## mion_15

> Λοιπον,
> 
> σημερα και καλα ενεργοποιηθηκα. Τηλεφωνο νεκρο. Ιντερνετ, χρησιμοποιω το linksys. Pirelli δεν εχω διοτι αρνηθηκα να παραλαβω εξοπλισμο. Εχω ΑΠΕΙΡΑ disconnect, δεν τολμω καν να μετρησω ποσα. Οταν δε συνδεομαι, κραταει περιπου 2 λεπτα αντε 3 μαξιμουμ. Τραγικη κατασταση. Προλαβα να δοκιμασω ενα απλο http download με τον default downloader του ΙΕ7 από gamespot.com. Ταχυτητα... 50-70 ΚΒ/sec. Καλα κρασια.
> 
> Να και ενα screenshot απο linksys.


Φίλε μου κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια ήμουν.   :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Είχα disconnects ανά 2 λεπτά. Επίσης τα χαρακτηριστικά που δίνεις μέσω του linksys είναι σχεδόν ίδια με τα δικά μου. Για τηλεόραση βέβαια δεν το συζητάμε... :Whistle: Δεν τόλμησα καν να δοκιμάσω με τόσα disconnects.

Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και την επόμενη μέρα με ενημέρωσαν πως θα έρθει τεχνικός να το ελέγξει. Πράγματι ήρθε και αφού διαπίστωσε τον θόρυβο της γραμμής μίλησε με κάποιους στο τηλέφωνο οι οποίοι έκαναν διάφορες ενέργειες για να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μειωθεί ελάχιστα ο θόρυβος (κάπου 7 με 8 db) και τα disconnects να μειωθούν σε 6 με 7 όλη την ημέρα. Από τότε τους παίρνω τηλέφωνα και τους ρωτάω πότε θα σταματήσουν τα disconnects αλλά απάντηση δεν παίρνω.
Άντε να δούμε...

Α, παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι...αναγνώριση κλήσεων έχετε???Είχα ζητήσει στην αίτηση αλλά παρότι είμαι ενεργοποιημένος αναγνώριση δεν βλέπω.

----------


## original21paul

> Χαμηλά είναι.....έχεις premium account στο Rapidshare?
> 
> Δοκίμασε από nvidia να δεις.
> 
> Πάντως αν συνεχίσεις με 400-450 πάρε κάποιο τηλεφωνάκι την ΟΝ.
> 
> θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον 700-800 να βλέπεις.


ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ PREMIUM!ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ..ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ :Wink:  ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΚΡΥΨΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑ!ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΩ ΑΠΟ NVIDIA ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ?EIPAME EIMAI ΛΙΙΙΓΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ..

----------


## ekapsiotis

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
χθες ενεργοποιήθηκα στην ΟΝ (αίτηση στις 5/3 , ενεργοποίηση 27/4), με φορητότητα.
Η περιοχή μου είναι Νέα Ιωνία (Περισσός).
Κλήσεις από το τηλέφωνο μπορώ να κάνω καθώς και όταν πήρα από το κινητό μου στο σταθερό η κλήση έγινε κανονικά. Ενας φίλος μου όμως ανέφερε ότι όταν με καλούσε το τηλέφωνο έδειχνε απενεργοποιημένο.
Στο internet συνδέθηκα αμέσως και μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα disconnects (χρησιμοποιώ το pirelli ασύρματα). Ταχύτητα με την οποία κατέβασα είναι χαμηλή (100ΚΒ/sec από Microsoft χθες ενώ σήμερα περίπου στα 230KB/sec)
Δοκίμασα επίσης να κατεβάσω από limewire και επίσης και ταινίες (torrent) και κατεβαίνουν κανονικά.
Την τηλεόραση δεν προσπάθησα καν να την συνδέσω. Θα το δοκιμάσω αργότερα.

----------


## subliminal

> Φίλε μου κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια ήμουν.  
> 
> Είχα disconnects ανά 2 λεπτά. Επίσης τα χαρακτηριστικά που δίνεις μέσω του linksys είναι σχεδόν ίδια με τα δικά μου. Για τηλεόραση βέβαια δεν το συζητάμε...Δεν τόλμησα καν να δοκιμάσω με τόσα disconnects.
> 
> Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και την επόμενη μέρα με ενημέρωσαν πως θα έρθει τεχνικός να το ελέγξει. Πράγματι ήρθε και αφού διαπίστωσε τον θόρυβο της γραμμής μίλησε με κάποιους στο τηλέφωνο οι οποίοι έκαναν διάφορες ενέργειες για να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μειωθεί ελάχιστα ο θόρυβος (κάπου 7 με 8 db) και τα disconnects να μειωθούν σε 6 με 7 όλη την ημέρα. Από τότε τους παίρνω τηλέφωνα και τους ρωτάω πότε θα σταματήσουν τα disconnects αλλά απάντηση δεν παίρνω.
> Άντε να δούμε...
> 
> Α, παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι...αναγνώριση κλήσεων έχετε???Είχα ζητήσει στην αίτηση αλλά παρότι είμαι ενεργοποιημένος αναγνώριση δεν βλέπω.


Καλως σε βρηκα φιλε μου. Εγω ετσι και αλλωστε εχω ηδη αποφασισει να φυγω απο ον αλλα αυτοι με ενεργοποιησαν με το "ετσι θελω". Ε, αφου το εκαναν ειπα και εγω να δω πως παιζουν. Δυστυχως σε εμενα τα πραγματα ειναι χαλια. Βεβαια θελω να πω σε ολους οτι ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιω το PIRELLI. Ουτε καν το εχω στην κατοχη μου διοτι αρνηθηκα να παραλαβω τον εξοπλισμο του κουριερ.

ΑΠο εκει και περα ανακαλυψα οτι οσο πιο χαμηλα συγχρονιζομαι τοσο πιο χαμηλα disconnects εχω. Ετσι στο linksys αντι να δηλωνω ADSL2+ για mode, δηλωσα ADSL2 και συγχρονιστικα στα 9000 κατι αντι 14000 κατι που συγχρονιζε σαν ADSL2+. Αποτελεσμα λιγοτερα disconnect (περιπου 1 καθε 8-10 λεπτα). Ταχυτητες θελω να μετρησω σημερα διεξοδικα αλλα καποιες προχειρες μετρησεις εχτες απο speednet και http download ημουν στο τραγικο range του
500-600 kbps.

Και αν μας βλεπει και κανας admin. Παιδια please βαλτε στις επιλογες DSLAM και Οn Telecoms στον Αγιο. Γεωργιο. Ειμαι η ζωντανη αποδειξη οτι η On παιζει πλεον και σε αυτη την περιοχη. :Smile:

----------


## subliminal

Ενα speedtest ετσι για να υπαρχει,




και ενα tracert...



```
  1     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    39 ms    37 ms    43 ms  91.132.1.134
  3   550 ms    41 ms    43 ms  91.132.2.58
  4    36 ms    42 ms    37 ms  91.132.2.57
  5   108 ms   300 ms   235 ms  GigabitEthernet3-3.ar4.FRA4.gblx.ne
  6   126 ms   117 ms   123 ms  64.215.195.34
  7   120 ms   119 ms   124 ms  as0-dcr1.tsd.cw.net [195.2.10.165]
  8   121 ms   124 ms   125 ms  so-0-0-0-dcr2.amd.cw.net [195.2.10.
  9   123 ms   125 ms   125 ms  as0-dcr1.amd.cw.net [195.2.10.153]
 10   122 ms   118 ms   126 ms  so-0-0-0-dcr2.fra.cw.net [195.2.10.
 11   172 ms   168 ms   168 ms  62.208.109.130
 12   170 ms   174 ms   175 ms  core-ath-07.forthnet.gr [194.219.22
 13   169 ms   168 ms   174 ms  serv-ath-06.forthnet.gr [194.219.22
 14   175 ms   171 ms   170 ms  www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]
```

Δεν θυμαμαι πια τα μαθηματα που πηρα στα δικτυα αλλα τα 39ms στο πρωτο hop πολλα δεν ειναι????

Την τελευταια περιπου μια ωρα ξαφνικα απο εκει που ημουν στα ορια του 768kbps τωρα ειμαι καπου στα 3mbps. Δεν ξερω αν και ποσο θα κρατησει.

----------


## marimo

Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας μου με το κέντρο (είναι ένα σπορ που εξασκώ) τα νεότερα έχουν ως εξής:

<disclaimer> Δεν είναι άποψη δική μου, μεταφέρω λεγόμενα εκπροσώπου της εταιρίας με την οποία διατηρώ σχέση πελάτη-παρόχου και μόνο. </disclaimer> 

α) Σημαντικές αλλαγές (προς τα επάνω) στην ταχύτητα θα βιώσουν οι ενεργοποιημένοι χρήστες από αρχές του μηνός Μαΐου.
β) Η εταιρία γνωρίζει για τη χρονοχρέωση του 13801 και (πιθανώς) να προβεί σε διορθωτικές κινήσεις.
γ) Η προμήθεια στην τράπεζα είναι κάτι υπό συζήτηση.
δ) Η λύση για το port forwarding μέχρι στιγμής (ανεπισήμως μεν, μου το πρότειναν δε) εφόσον υπάρχουν ανάγκες, είναι η προμήθεια άλλου router.
ε) Τα θέματα ασφαλείας για το username και pass (on - on) είναι ένα θέμα που έχει ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψη και η εταιρία (βάζω και ένα πιθανώς εγώ εδώ) να προβεί σε διορθωτικές κινήσεις.

Αυτά... 

 :Blink:

----------


## grphoto

Μετα απο 55 εργασιμες μερες επιτελους ενεργοποιησαν και μενα.
Αυτα που εχω παντως σαν εμπειρια απο την συνδεση μετα το φαουλ της ΟΝ με την μεγαλη για μενα καθυστερηση ηταν θετικη.
Μετα απο 2 ωρες απο την ελευση του τεχνικου που εκανε την μεικτονομηση,το τηλεφωνο ηταν τελειο, τηλεοραση αψογη, ακομα και η φορητοτητα ολοκληρωθηκε σε 2 μερες, δηλαδη μετα απο 2 εργασιμες με παιρνουν κανονικα και τηλεφωνα.
Το modem συγχρονισε στα γνωστα απο πολλους 1104/15120 (περιπου αυτα, ειμαι δουλεια και δεν ειμαι μπροστα τωρα).
2 μερες τωρα δεν εχω δει κανενα disconnect , η μετρηση της ταχυτητας με rapidshare premium παιζει γυρω στα 1-6 μβιτ στη διαρκεια της μερας αλλα το βραδι γυρω στις 2 κατεβαιναν 3 αρχεια με 330+.
Πιστευω οτι θελουν καποιες ρυθμισεις ακομα και το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι πιο σταθερο στη διαρκεια της μερας.
Επισης κλησεις προς εξωτερικο αψογα, εχω καλεσει 4 χωρες μεχρι στιγμης, Αγγλια, Ελβετια, Γαλλια και Ρωσια.

----------


## subliminal

Για να μαθαινω και εγω ο ασχετος :P τι ειναι η μεικτονόμηση??

----------


## manosfragma

γεια σας παιδια. ειμαι απο ιλιον. ημουνα για πολυ καιρο χρηστης ιντερνετ με 56 κ , μεχρι που 

εβαλα ον . ειμαι συνδρομητης εδω και 1 μηνα . κατεβαζω απο τορρεντ με ανωτερη ταχυτητα 

250κβ/σ . κατεβασα απο το σιτε της micosoft ton καινουριο ιντερνετ explorer με ανωτερη  

ταχυτητα τα 90 κβ/σ. ως πρωην χρηστης 56 κ δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια μεχρι που πηγα σε ενα 

φιλο μου και αυτος συνδρομητης ον και πιανει στο τορρεντ 680 κβ/σ και το ιδιο αρχειο απο 

την microsoft με 500κβ/σ. please θελω βοηθεια να μου πειτε αν ειναι λογικη η ταχυτητα που 

κατεβαζω  και γιατι παρουσιαζει τετοια διαφορα η ταχυτητα μου απο του φιλου μου . 

υπαρχει καποιο προβλαμα στην δικια μου?
help me!!!!

----------


## subliminal

Παιδια,

εχει κανεις dsl status με noise margin μεγαλυτερο του 5dB. Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε κατι καλυτερο σε εμενα.

----------


## Nemessis

> Παιδια,
> 
> εχει κανεις dsl status με noise margin μεγαλυτερο του 5dB. Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε κατι καλυτερο σε εμενα.


Έχω πιάσει και 6  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Μεικτονομηση = αλλαγη γραμμης στον κατανεμητη στην πολυκατοικια-οικια.

Στελνουν σε δευτερη γραμμη ( ασυνδετη) στην πολυκατοικια το σημα της ΟΝ απο τον Οτε και ερχεται ο τεχνικος και βγαζει τον Οτε απο το βυσμα που παει μεχρι μεσα στο σπιτι, και βαζει πανω την δευτερη ασυνδετη μερι τωρα γραμμη της ΟΝ.

Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.

----------


## subliminal

> Μεικτονομηση = αλλαγη γραμμης στον κατανεμητη στην πολυκατοικια-οικια.
> 
> Στελνουν σε δευτερη γραμμη ( ασυνδετη) στην πολυκατοικια το σημα της ΟΝ απο τον Οτε και ερχεται ο τεχνικος και βγαζει τον Οτε απο το βυσμα που παει μεχρι μεσα στο σπιτι, και βαζει πανω την δευτερη ασυνδετη μερι τωρα γραμμη της ΟΝ.
> 
> Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.


Απόλυτα  :Smile:

----------


## subliminal

> Έχω πιάσει και 6


Κοινώς απο το dslam μεχρι το σπιτι μας χανουμε περιπου το μισο σημα.... τελεια... :No no:   :Evil:

----------


## Daemon

> Μεικτονομηση = αλλαγη γραμμης στον κατανεμητη στην πολυκατοικια-οικια.
> 
> Στελνουν σε δευτερη γραμμη ( ασυνδετη) στην πολυκατοικια το σημα της ΟΝ απο τον Οτε και ερχεται ο τεχνικος και βγαζει τον Οτε απο το βυσμα που παει μεχρι μεσα στο σπιτι, και βαζει πανω την δευτερη ασυνδετη μερι τωρα γραμμη της ΟΝ.
> 
> Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η αντικατάσταση γίνεται στον ΚΑΦΑΟ και όχι στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας-οικίας... Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος!

----------


## subliminal

Αν και απο http download εχω περιπου 300kB/sec απο torrent χαλια. Βεβαια δεν ειμαι και ειδημων στα torrent αλλα πιστευω οτι οι ρυθμισεις μου ειναι σωστες (οχι βελτιστες αλλα σωστες)



Upload παντως δινω καλο. Δεν φερνετε και εσεις ρε παιδια τιποτα πισω ομως??  :Razz:

----------


## jsalichos

Επανέρχομαι μετά από αρκετό καιρό...

Μετά από πολύ υπομονή, αντοχή και ανοχή (βλ. προηγούμενα posts μου), είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να δηλώσω ότι επιτέλους η ΟΝ μου προσφέρει αυτά που αγόρασα.

Όλα όσα θα αναφέρω "παίζουν" εδώ και μια εβδομάδα σταθερά (γι αυτό και τα αναφέρω)...

1. Έχω Internet
Αξιοπρεπή Pings, όλη η ταχύτητα χωρίς disconnections. Με χρήση Free Download Manager καταγράφω πάντα την μέγιστη download ταχύτητα 8Mbps - όσο δηλαδή συγχρονίζει η γραμμή μου.
Έχω μέγιστη upload ταχύτητα.
Οι τεχνικοί της ON υποστήριξαν ότι θα βελτιωθούν περισσότερο σε λίγο (AIX κλπ).

2. Έχω Ip tv (χωρίς διακοπές) και Video on demand.
Οι τεχνικοί της ON υποστήριξαν ότι θα βελτιωθεί περισσότερο από δευτέρα (αλλαγή firmware Sagem και κωδικοποίησης σήματος?).

3. Έχω τηλέφωνο (που καλεί εκεί που "παίρνω" με την χρήση τονικού συστήματος).

4. Έχω υποστήριξη (ξαναλέω ότι αναφέρομαι στην τελευταία εβδομάδα): με κάλεσαν από το τεχνικό τμήμα 3 φορές σε τρεις ημέρες (πρίν μια εβδομάδα) και έλεισαν τα άπειρα προνλήματα που είχα ως τότε.

Ελπίζω να κρατήσει...

Λίγα λόγια για το setup του Sagem:
Επειδή η λύση του καλωδίου δεν παίζει παντού, και σίγουρα όχι στο σπίτι μου, δοκίμασα δύο εναλλακτικές:
1. Wireless bridge (79€)
    Δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνω να παίξει με iptv, έπαιξε όμως On rec και On Cinema. Οπότε κατέληξε να γίνει η ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου του PC μου...
2. Home plug (110€ - 200€)
    Έπαιξε με την μία, όλα καλά, οπότε το επικράτησε ως λύση για την φορητότητα του Sagem.
Προσοχή: και στις δυό λύσεις, μετά την εγκατάσταση του όποιου εξοπλισμού, πρέι να γίνει reset το Sagem. Βγάζω από την πρίζα/βάζω στην πρίζα!
Αν κάποιος θέλει λεπτομέρειες ή έχει καμιά κλύτερη ιδέα ας μου στήλει μήνυμα.

----------


## subliminal

@jsalichos

Ευγε φιλε μου. Ευχομαι απο εδω και περα να μην εχεις προβληματα. Θα ηθελα ομως να μας συνοψισεις αν θες ποσο καιρο πηρε για να σου παρεχουν τελικα αυτο που πληρωσες και αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο το support.

----------


## jsalichos

Όπως έγραψα ότι έγραψα αναφέρεται στην τελευταία εβδομάδα.
Πιο πριν το χάος, το απόλυτο χάος. 

Έχω κάνει αίτηση από τον Ιανουάριο!

----------


## subliminal

> Με χρήση Free Download Manager καταγράφω πάντα την μέγιστη download ταχύτητα 8Mbps - όσο δηλαδή συγχρονίζει η γραμμή μου.


Θα ηθελα να πω πως δοκιμασα και εγω τον εν λογω accelerator/manager και οντως μου εδωσε 820 ΚΒ/sec (γυρω στα 7 Mbps). Καθολου ασχημα...

----------


## original21paul

ρε παιδια θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια καποιου για ενα θεμα.δεν εχω premium στο rapid και ετσι κανω το κλασσικο,κατεβαζω δλδ ενα part μετα disconect και ξαναμπαινω μετα απο 5 λεπτα αλλα δεν μπορω να κατεβασω!μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι γινεται??ευχαριστω :Wink:

----------


## Nemessis

> Θα ηθελα να πω πως δοκιμασα και εγω τον εν λογω accelerator/manager και οντως μου εδωσε 820 ΚΒ/sec (γυρω στα 7 Mbps). Καθολου ασχημα...


Τον χρησιμοποιώ απο την πρώτη μέρα για να νιώθω πώς πραγματικά πιάνω τρελλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## Takerman

> ρε παιδια θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια καποιου για ενα θεμα.δεν εχω premium στο rapid και ετσι κανω το κλασσικο,κατεβαζω δλδ ενα part μετα disconect και ξαναμπαινω μετα απο 5 λεπτα αλλα δεν μπορω να κατεβασω!μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι γινεται??ευχαριστω


Έχουμε static ip και σε βλέπει πάλι οτι είσαι ο ίδιος χρήστης.

----------


## Takerman

Όσα disconnects και να κάνεις το ίδιο ιρ θα έχεις

----------


## original21paul

> Έχουμε static ip και σε βλέπει πάλι οτι είσαι ο ίδιος χρήστης.


οποτε το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι premium account???αν ναι γνωριζεις την διαδικασια αγορας??δεν θελω να μπλεξω με πιστωτικες!

----------


## marboo

> Θα ηθελα να πω πως δοκιμασα και εγω τον εν λογω accelerator/manager και οντως μου εδωσε 820 ΚΒ/sec (γυρω στα 7 Mbps). Καθολου ασχημα...


Ποιό πρόγραμμα είναι?  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

> Έχω πιάσει και 6


Το standard μου είναι 13db και παίζει πολές φορές σε 14 με 15, όσο αφορά το download.
Όσο αφορά το upload, μονίμως στο 6db και σπανίως στο 5.

----------


## Nemessis

> Το standard μου είναι 13db και παίζει πολές φορές σε 14 με 15, όσο αφορά το download.
> Όσο αφορά το upload, μονίμως στο 6db και σπανίως στο 5.


Μήπως κάνουν διακρίσεις στην Ν. Σμύρνη?  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> Μήπως κάνουν διακρίσεις στην Ν. Σμύρνη?


Θα ανεβάσω screenshot του Router για του λόγου του αληθές... :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Ιδού το Linksysaki....

----------


## geonegas

> Χαμηλά είναι.....έχεις premium account στο Rapidshare?
> 
> Δοκίμασε από nvidia να δεις.
> 
> Πάντως αν συνεχίσεις με 400-450 πάρε κάποιο τηλεφωνάκι την ΟΝ.
> 
> θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον 700-800 να βλέπεις.


Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω 300ΚΒ το δευτ με το ζότι τι να πω...

----------


## Avesael

Επίσης όπως διακρίνετε, το Line Attenuation και σε download και σε upload είναι άριστο...

----------


## geonegas

Τι κερδίζω άν χρησιμοποιήσω το Free Download Manager???

Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## Takerman

> οποτε το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι premium account???αν ναι γνωριζεις την διαδικασια αγορας??δεν θελω να μπλεξω με πιστωτικες!


Έχει βγάλει η τράπεζα Κύπρου κατι κάρτες που είναι prepaid. Βάζεις μέσα όσα χρήματα θέλεις εσύ μόνο και μόνο για να κάνεις τη συναλλαγή που θέλεις. :Wink:

----------


## wolfy

> Τι κερδίζω άν χρησιμοποιήσω το Free Download Manager???
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς?


Ο συγκεκριμένος DL Manager δεν παίζει με το Pirelli....

Πάντως και εδώ οι ταχύτητες με το ζόρι φτάνουν τα 3-4 mbit....

----------


## geonegas

Εγώ είμαι πιο τυχερός...  :Very angry:

----------


## geonegas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ wolfy... :Respekt:

----------


## Nemessis

> Ιδού το Linksysaki....


Όντως!!
Έτσι φαντάζομαι πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι κ η δική μου γραμμή, αλλα δυστυχός δεν εχει καμία σχέση.......μήπως έχεις γνωστό στην ΟΝ και σου βάλανε καλυτερη γραμμή? :Razz:

----------


## mion_15

> Παιδια,
> 
> εχει κανεις dsl status με noise margin μεγαλυτερο του 5dB. Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε κατι καλυτερο σε εμενα.



Φίλε μου, το δικό μου download noise margin ειναι συνήθως στα 7 με 8 db. Βέβαια αυτό παίζει...πάει στο 5 καμιά φορά (συνήθως το βράδυ) και έχω δει μέχρι 2 !!!! & 1 !!!! :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Το upload είναι μόνιμα στα 5 db.

----------


## vassilis3

εγώ ρε παιδιά εκτός των άλλων έχω και το εξής πρόβλημα
ενώ το μοντεμ συγχρονίζει 10000/1000
ενώ παίρνει κανονικά ΙΡ 
δεν ανταποκρίνεται το ινετ!! (σαν να μην έχει DNS)
πρέπει να κάνω disconnect και μετά connect το modem και δουλευει πάλι κανονικα
όταν τρέχω το διαγνωστικό προγραμματακι του MSN (αυτό που βράζει οταν δεν συνδεεται) περναει όλα τα τεστ κανονικά (ip DNS, κλπ) και κολλάει στο "key port"!!!
όπως προείπα πρέπει να κάνω disconnect και μετά connect το modem και δουλευει πάλι κανονικα
αυτό συμβαίνει πού συχνά αυτές τις μέρες
έχει κανεις καμια ιδέα?

----------


## vfragos

> Ο συγκεκριμένος DL Manager δεν παίζει με το Pirelli....
> 
> Πάντως και εδώ οι ταχύτητες με το ζόρι φτάνουν τα 3-4 mbit....


Μια χαρα παιζει με pirelli ο free download manager, ταχυτητες 10mbit σταθερα. :Cool:

----------


## marboo

Ποιός free download manager??

----------


## vfragos

> Ποιός free download manager??


http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/

----------


## clep

Να πω και εγώ το πρόβλημα μου. περιοχή Γκύζη (νομίζω ΚΕΝΤΡΟ΅ΣΟΛΩΝΟΣ)

Ημιενεργοποιηση απο το σάβατο - μόνο εξερχόμενες κλήσεις με καλή όμως ποιότητα. Το ιντερνετ παίζει πολύ χαμηλά και με συνεχη disconnect. TV ούτε για αστείο.

Το καλό είναι ότι ο ευγενέστατος τεχνικός της ΟΝ αφου ήρθε στην ώρα του έριξε την ΟΝ στη δευτερη (ανενεργη) γραμμή του διαμερίσματος οπότε και δέχομαι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στον ίδιο αριθμό αλλά απο τη γραμμή της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ - τώρα πως δουλεύει αυτό θα σας γελάσω, αλλά δουλεύει.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω ( οι γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες ) είναι γιατί δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ με το καλώδιο δικτύου (ethernet) ενώ μπορώ να συνδεθώ μέσω USB και wireless. Μου λέει ότι δε μπορεί να πάρει IP . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει για αυτό η ΟΝ ή φταίει ο λαπτοπ μου που έχει παράλληλα και τη σύνδεση δικτύου της δουλείας μου?

Όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες το cc μου είπε ότι "γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα και θα το λύσουν απο τη Τρίτη" . - τώρα τι αξιοπιστία έχει αυτή η πληροφορία, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## clep

άλλη μια ερώτηση 
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορέσω να συνδέσω το router με το tvbox με φυσικό τρόπο, χωρίς να γκρεμίσω τοίχους. Τι επιλογές έχω? 
Έχω δεί στο πλαίσιο λύσεις είτε ασύρματες, είτε που χρησιμοποιούν τα καλώδια του ρεύματος του σπιτιού. Προσωπικά προτιμώ το δευτερο που πρέπει να έχει και μικρότερες απώλειες σήματος αλλά φαίνεται και φτηνότερο-δουλεύει όμως?
 έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια λύση?

----------


## Avesael

> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω ( οι γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες ) είναι γιατί δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ με το καλώδιο δικτύου (ethernet) ενώ μπορώ να συνδεθώ μέσω USB και wireless. Μου λέει ότι δε μπορεί να πάρει IP . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει για αυτό η ΟΝ ή φταίει ο λαπτοπ μου που έχει παράλληλα και τη σύνδεση δικτύου της δουλείας μου?
> άλλη μια ερώτηση 
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορέσω να συνδέσω το router με το tvbox με φυσικό τρόπο, χωρίς να γκρεμίσω τοίχους. Τι επιλογές έχω? 
> Έχω δεί στο πλαίσιο λύσεις είτε ασύρματες, είτε που χρησιμοποιούν τα καλώδια του ρεύματος του σπιτιού. Προσωπικά προτιμώ το δευτερο που πρέπει να έχει και μικρότερες απώλειες σήματος αλλά φαίνεται και φτηνότερο-δουλεύει όμως?
>  έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια λύση?


Λοιπόν..Όσο αφορά το πρώτο ερώτημα σου προφάνως έχεις καρφωτή IP από το δίκτυο της δουλεάς σου, οπότε θα πρέπει στις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας  δικτύου στο TCP/IP Settings να ενεργοποιήσεις την επιλογή που δίνει αυτόματα IP από DHCP. Λογικά έτσι θα δουλέψει...

Στο δεύτερο ερώτημα δυστυχως ασύρματη σύνδεση με το tvbox δεν είναι δυνατή. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις (ασφαλώς και δε θα γκρεμίσεις τοίχους :Smile:  ) είναι να φτιάξεις ή να αγοράσεις ένα UTP καλώδιο καμιά 10αρια μέτρα (δε γνωρίζω για τη απόσταση απο το router μιλάς αλλά υποθέτω ότι 10m είναι ΟΚ) και να συνδέσεις router με tvbox. Άλλη λύση είναι οι *home plug* συσκευές (όχι ομώς ασύρματες όσο αφορά το tvbox) όπου μέσω του ηλεκτρικού δικτύου του σπιτιού κάνεις τη σύνδεση σου κανονικά. Αυτό προυποθέτει 2 μικρά σε μήκος UTP καλώδια (υπάρχουν στη συσκευασία του router και του tv box ίσως και του home plug) όπου βάζεις τη συσκευή σε πρίζα κοντά στο router τα συνδέεις με utp και μετά στην άλλη πρίζα που είναι κοντα στο tvbox συνδέεις το tvbox με το 2o home plug.Το κακό με αυτή τη λύση είναι ότι είναι λιγάκι ακριβούτσικη (85 με 120 ευρώ το home plug device δηλ. για 2 που θα χρειαστείς θα πρέπει να ξοδέψεις 170 με 240 ευρώ  :Thinking:  ). Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπισα κάπως αν και πιστεύω αν δεν έχεις τόσο σοβαρο πρόβλημα με καλώδια και χώρο να προτιμήσεις τη λύση με απλό καλωδιάκι UTP...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Παντως εχω να κανω μια παρατηρηση...

Υπαρχουν προβληματα κυριως στις εισερχομενες κλησεις απο πολλους πελατες σωστα. Με λιγα λογια οι συγκεκριμενες φορητοτητες δεν εχουν ολοκληρωθει και ας μου λετε οτι εχουν.
Οι καταλυτικες ημερομηνιες φορητοτητας αλλαζουν συνεχεια (αλλαζει τις ημερομηνιες τους ο Οτε με αποτελεσμα ο εκαστοτε παροχος να μη ξερει ποτε θα ειναι πληρως ενεργοποιημενος ο πελατης του με σιγουρια)
Σε ολους τους παροχους υπαρχουν τεραστιες καθυστερησεις στο θεμα φορητοτητας.

Τι θελουν λοιπον , να κρατουν δυσαρεστημενους τους πελατες τους η λεω εγω τωρα..μηπως φταιει ο κοινος παρανομαστης ολων αυτων , δηλαδη ο Οτε.

----------


## clep

avesalom ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Όσον αφορά τη φορητότητα - για ημιμεταφορά ο ΟΤΕ χρειαστηκε πάνω απο 30 ημέρες. Είναι άγνωστο πόσο θα πάρει ακόμη..

----------


## Avesael

Με το νέο νόμο και αυτά τα "προσωρινά" μέτρα κατά του ΟΤΕ, δεν πας να την ψάξεις λιγάκι μπας και βρείς μια άκρη; 

Υ.Γ. Υποτίθεται ότι όντας ήδη σε ισχύ ο νόμος και τα μέτρα αυτά, θα πρέπει να καλύπτονται και οι συνδρομητές που έχουν πρόβλημα αυτή τη χρονική περίοδο...

----------


## azanka

> εγώ ρε παιδιά εκτός των άλλων έχω και το εξής πρόβλημα
> ενώ το μοντεμ συγχρονίζει 10000/1000
> ενώ παίρνει κανονικά ΙΡ 
> δεν ανταποκρίνεται το ινετ!! (σαν να μην έχει DNS)
> πρέπει να κάνω disconnect και μετά connect το modem και δουλευει πάλι κανονικα
> όταν τρέχω το διαγνωστικό προγραμματακι του MSN (αυτό που βράζει οταν δεν συνδεεται) περναει όλα τα τεστ κανονικά (ip DNS, κλπ) και κολλάει στο "key port"!!!
> όπως προείπα πρέπει να κάνω disconnect και μετά connect το modem και δουλευει πάλι κανονικα
> αυτό συμβαίνει πού συχνά αυτές τις μέρες
> έχει κανεις καμια ιδέα?


έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα... απο το status του pirelli βλέπω connected αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω καμία σελίδα... μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές και έχω αγανακτήσει... ασε που έχω και συνεχή disconnect  :Thumb down:

----------


## vassilis3

> έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα... απο το status του pirelli βλέπω connected αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω καμία σελίδα... μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές και έχω αγανακτήσει... ασε που έχω και συνεχή disconnect


από οτι καταλαβαινω δεν εχει βρεθεί λύση ούτε ξέρουμε τι φταιει
καλά μονο σε μας συμβαίνει?

----------


## AnastasiosK

> από οτι καταλαβαινω δεν εχει βρεθεί λύση ούτε ξέρουμε τι φταιει
> καλά μονο σε μας συμβαίνει?


Στο log του pirelli σου αναφερει boot error απο το ταδε site της pirelli ?

----------


## zatast

> από οτι καταλαβαινω δεν εχει βρεθεί λύση ούτε ξέρουμε τι φταιει
> καλά μονο σε μας συμβαίνει?


και σε αλλους 997

----------


## vassilis3

> Στο log του pirelli σου αναφερει boot error απο το ταδε site της pirelli ?


δεν παιζω με πιρελλι αλλα με wag200g

----------


## zatast

δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δε θες ρουφιανους μεσα στο σπιτι σου!!!κακως πρεπει να μαθεις να εχεις!!ετσι επιτασουν οι αναγκες και οι μεγαλες εταιριες της εποχης μας.

----------


## Nemessis

> δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δε θες ρουφιανους μεσα στο σπιτι σου!!!κακως πρεπει να μαθεις να εχεις!!ετσι επιτασουν οι αναγκες και οι μεγαλες εταιριες της εποχης μας.


Οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ είναι φίλοι μας!!! :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## zatast

και ο πηλιος γουσης με τον Εφιαλτη.This is Ελλαδααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!κυριοι της off

----------


## azanka

> Στο log του pirelli σου αναφερει boot error απο το ταδε site της pirelli ?


εγώ βλέπω αυτό:


```
08/01/2003  00:00:00 TFTP bootfile: host(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com), file(0017C2F48454.cfg).
```

έχω όμως συνεχή media down...

(και κάτι άσχετο: γιατί δεν διορθώνουν την ώρα; ...είναι μια ώρα πίσω...)

----------


## Dimos35

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους. Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος( ; ) πάνω από μήνα και ανήκω στο dslam Περιστερίου. 
*Τηλέφωνο* σχετικά ΟΚ. 
*TV*: ούτε καν έχει βγει από το κουτί του ο αποκωδικοποιητής και μάλλον ούτε θα βγει ποτέ. 
*Internet*: Άπειρα disconects τα περισσότερα μεγάλης διάρκειας. Κάθε απόγευμα (συνήθως από τις 20:00 και μετά) δεν έχω καθόλου πρόσβαση.  Τα πρωινά συνήθως ΟΚ.
Θεωρώ το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα της ΟΝ είναι το CC τους. 9 στις 10 φορές πέφτω σε τελείως άσχετα άτομα που μου έχουν πει τις πιο απίστευτες δικαιολογίες και υπεκφυγές χωρίς καν να σχολούνται με το πρόβλημα μου.
Τέλος πάντων, όσο ζω ελπίζω. Πιστεύω ότι σε καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια θα τα θυμόμαστε αυτά και θα γελάμε :Laughing: 

Ediit: Ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο forum και σε αυτούς που γράφουν σε αυτό. Διαβάζοντας το βοηθήθηκα σε πάρα πολλά σημεία σχετικά με την ΟΝ.

----------


## Takerman

Προς το παρόν όμως κλαίμε  :Crying:

----------


## subliminal

Παιδια απο ταχυτητες πως πατε? Εχτες εγω σερνομουν πολυ ασχημα. 332 kB/sec download στο speedtest απο σερβερς που μεχρι εχτες μου εδιναν κατι κοντα στα 3.5 Mbps. Και σημερα δεν ειναι καλα τα πραγματα, ειμαι καπου στο 1.5 Mbps. Εν τω μεταξυ εξακολουθω να εχω κακιστες ταχυτητες στα torrent.

----------


## clep

ρε παιδιά εμένα το πιρελλι συγχρονίζει στα 
Upload:  1068 Kbps.
Download:  20934 Kbps

Πολλά δεν είναι ? λέτε να φταίει αυτό που το ιντερνετ σέρνεται ?
Πάντως στα torrent πάνω apo 30 kB/s δεν έχει πιάσει και αυτό που είναι περίέργο είναι ότι παρόλο που το WOW μου δίνει ping κάτω απο 100 (που δεν είναι τραγικό)  στην πραγματικότητα το wow είναι unplayable- δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται αυτο...

----------


## subliminal

> ρε παιδιά εμένα το πιρελλι συγχρονίζει στα 
> Upload:  1068 Kbps.
> Download:  20934 Kbps
> 
> Πολλά δεν είναι ? λέτε να φταίει αυτό που το ιντερνετ σέρνεται ?
> Πάντως στα torrent πάνω apo 30 kB/s δεν έχει πιάσει και αυτό που είναι περίέργο είναι ότι παρόλο που το WOW μου δίνει ping κάτω απο 100 (που δεν είναι τραγικό)  στην πραγματικότητα το wow είναι unplayable- δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται αυτο...


Ρυθμισεις σε pirelli δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει κατι που μπορεις να πειραξεις. Το upload σου ειναι σωστο. To download ομως ειναι υπερβολικα υψηλος χρονισμος. Κανονικα θα επρεπε να σε εχει πεθανει στα disconnect. Τηλεφωνα εχεις βαλει επανω? Οπως και αν εχει σιγουρα θα ειναι καλη ιδεα να δοκιμασεις και ενα αλλο ρουτερ εκτος απο το πιρελι για να δεις τι γινεται αλλα και για να μπορεις να παιξεις με τα settings μπας και μπορεσεις να φερεις την γραμμη στα μετρα σου.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> εγώ βλέπω αυτό:
> 
> 
> ```
> 08/01/2003  00:00:00 TFTP bootfile: host(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com), file(0017C2F48454.cfg).
> ```
> 
> έχω όμως συνεχή media down...
> 
> (και κάτι άσχετο: γιατί δεν διορθώνουν την ώρα; ...είναι μια ώρα πίσω...)


Στο status του ρουτερ σου λεει renew αντι connect ? Στην secondary DNS σου εχει παυλα η ειναι μηδενικη ? Μου φαινεται θελεις το backup.bin κι εσυ.

----------


## erateinos

γεια σας και καλο μηνα  :Smile: 



 :Thinking:

----------


## subliminal

Οριστε και τα δικα μου χαλια

----------


## Avesael

And this is mine.... :Razz:

----------


## subliminal

> 





> 


Τι εγινε ρε παιδια? Ολοι μου "ριχνετε"??  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι το Latency...Για ρίχτε μια ματιά...

----------


## Avesael

Ότι τεστ και να κάνω, σχεδόν ποτέ δεν έχω Latency πάνω από 120-130ms. Και βλέπω άλλους να βαράνε 200αρες και 300αρες.... :Thinking:

----------


## original21paul

> Ότι τεστ και να κάνω, σχεδόν ποτέ δεν έχω Latency πάνω από 120-130ms. Και βλέπω άλλους να βαράνε 200αρες και 300αρες....


μπορει να μου πεις πως μπορω να βαλω και εγω τα αποτελεσματα μου??

----------


## subliminal

> Ότι τεστ και να κάνω, σχεδόν ποτέ δεν έχω Latency πάνω από 120-130ms. Και βλέπω άλλους να βαράνε 200αρες και 300αρες....


Εγω εχω ping σταθερα πανω απο 300ms...

----------


## Jazzer

> Εγω εχω ping σταθερα πανω απο 300ms...


Οπότε ξέχνα το online gaming προς το παρόν, αν σε ενδιαφέρει βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## subliminal

> Οπότε ξέχνα το online gaming προς το παρόν, αν σε ενδιαφέρει βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο.



Το speedtest εχω τετοιο ping. Σε παιχνιδια, στο LOTROnline και WOW εχω απο 70-140 max που ειναι οκ.

----------


## azanka

> Στο status του ρουτερ σου λεει renew αντι connect ? Στην secondary DNS σου εχει παυλα η ειναι μηδενικη ? Μου φαινεται θελεις το backup.bin κι εσυ.


όχι έχω κανονικά DNS... αλλά η σύνδεσή μου δεν διαρκεί ποτέ πάνω απο μισή ώρα και μετά για να ξανασυνδεθώ πρέπει να κάνω Reset το Pirelli απο το κουμπάκι του και μόνο τότε ξανασυνδέομαι αλλιώς έχω μόνο "Physical Up"...

σήμερα μου έκανε και το αυτό:


```
05/01/2007  12:57:35 PPPoE stop                
05/01/2007  12:57:34 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/01/2007  12:57:34 ADSL Media Down !         
05/01/2007  12:57:14 TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com).
```

είναι σοβαρό; :Sorry:  
φυσικά απο CC η απάντησεις είναι τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν... "ναι σε μία εβδομάδα θα έχουν λυθεί όλα τα προβλήματα γιατι θα γίνει μία... εμ... αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο..."

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ειναι πανομοιοτυπο με το προβλημα που ειχα κ εγω μετα το "hard reset" το οποιο λυθηκε βαζωντας το παλιο backup στο configuration του router.
Αν θελεις και αφου διαβασεις προσεκτικα το thread σχετικα με τις ρυθμισεις στο pirelli μπορω να σου στειλω το αρχειακι. (στειλε μου με π.μ το email σου)

----------


## geonegas

Έχω κάτω από 1Mbps download!!!!!!!!!

----------


## original21paul

και να ξαναρωτησω ξανα.εγω πως μπορω να βαλω τα αποτελεσμτα μου απο το speedtest???αυτο που γραφει στο status ειναι κακο(TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com)??? :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> και να ξαναρωτησω ξανα.εγω πως μπορω να βαλω τα αποτελεσμτα μου απο το speedtest???αυτο που γραφει στο status ειναι κακο(TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com)???


Οταν το εβγαζε σε μενα ειχα προβλημα στη συνδεση.
Τα αποτελεσματα σου απο το speedtest τα βαζεις κανωντας copy paste ενα image url που εχει διπλα στην εικονα με τα results. Την κανεις paste μεσα στο κειμενο που γραφεις.

----------


## original21paul

> Οταν το εβγαζε σε μενα ειχα προβλημα στη συνδεση.
> Τα αποτελεσματα σου απο το speedtest τα βαζεις κανωντας copy paste ενα image url που εχει διπλα στην εικονα με τα results. Την κανεις paste μεσα στο κειμενο που γραφεις.


εμενα δεν εχει παρα ελαχιστα disconnect εχω χαμηλη ταχυτητα!

----------


## grphoto

Το speedtest δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο, ειναι μια μετρηση που δειχνει ενα νουμερο μιας Α συνδεσης.

Πχ σημερα το πρωι speedtest απο wireless ~1000 (100), απο desktop ~2300(230), αρχειο απο ATI ~670, απο rapidshare premium 4 αρχεια ~270 (δηλαδη full 10.000).

Αν θελετε να δειτε την ταχυτητα σας κατεβαστε καποιο αρχειο απο ATI, Nvidia η απο οπου ξερετε οτι μπορειτε να παρετε τα 10.000, και αποφυγετε το wireless για την μετρηση, οταν ειχαμε 384 δεν εδειχνε διαφορα αλλα σε μεγαλες ταχυτητες κανει λαθη.


Προσωπικα επισης εχω 1 disconnect στις 2-3 μερες (αμελητεο δηλαδη).

Α ολα φυσικα με το Pirelli.

----------


## original21paul

> Το speedtest δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο, ειναι μια μετρηση που δειχνει ενα νουμερο μιας Α συνδεσης.
> 
> Πχ σημερα το πρωι speedtest απο wireless ~1000 (100), απο desktop ~2300(230), αρχειο απο ATI ~670, απο rapidshare premium 4 αρχεια ~270 (δηλαδη full 10.000).
> 
> Αν θελετε να δειτε την ταχυτητα σας κατεβαστε καποιο αρχειο απο ATI, Nvidia η απο οπου ξερετε οτι μπορειτε να παρετε τα 10.000, και αποφυγετε το wireless για την μετρηση, οταν ειχαμε 384 δεν εδειχνε διαφορα αλλα σε μεγαλες ταχυτητες κανει λαθη.
> 
> 
> Προσωπικα επισης εχω 1 disconnect στις 2-3 μερες (αμελητεο δηλαδη).
> 
> Α ολα φυσικα με το Pirelli.


θα εκτιμουσα αν μπορεις να μου πεις τι διαδικασια ακολουθησες για τον premium στο rapid??τωρα που προσπαθησα απο rapid free katebaza me 33kb\s!σε ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## marimo

> Έχω κάτω από 1Mbps download!!!!!!!!!


Πρέπει να γίνονται εργασίες σήμερα, γιατί και οι δικές μου ταχύτητες δεν είναι καθόλου σταθερές. (το τελευταίο μισάωρο βλέπω κάτω από 1Μbps επίσης).

----------


## manos.r

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

Ενεργοποιηθηκα μετα απο δυο μηνεσ και βαλε, και τελικα το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο.
Η ταχυτητες που βλεπω ειναι χειροτερεσ απο το 768 του connx που ειχα μεχρι προτεινος. Δεν ξερω αν αυτη ειναι η γενικη κατασταση η εχω εγω καποιο προβλημα. Οι ταχυτητες που βλεπω σπανεια ανεβαινουν πανω απο 500 kbps. 
Καμοια ιδεα η να βαλω τα κλαματα...! :Sad:

----------


## greekzero

Γενικό τo κακό φιλε μου disconections και χαμηλές ταχύτητες σε όλο τo μεγαλείο τους όσον αφορά τις συνδέσεις τις on. ας κάνουμε υπομονή να δούμε εάν φτιάξουνε τίποτα και αυτή τι βδομάδα,  εάν δε δούμε προκοπη με τους άθλιους τότε την κάνουμε όλοι μας.

----------


## LoVis

Παιδιά συγνώμη που επεμβαινω στην συζητηση...αλλα...
Μηπως το εχουμε παρει πολυ ελαφριά ????
Τι εννοώ...διαφημίζει 10μβιτ οκ? χρεώνει 35 ευρώ τον μήνα στην καλύτερη οκ? Γιατι δεν παιρνετε τιποτα απο ολα αυτα??? ενω τον λογαριασμο τον παιρνετε κανονικά? μηπως τα 35 ευρώ γινανε 30 μιας που η 10μβιτ ειναι 1μβιτ με το ζορι ? 
Δεν καταλαβα δλδ...τι θα πει δεν πιανει τις ταχυτητες η δινει χρέωση χωρις να λειτουργει ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο?εστω και τυπικΆ? στην Αμερική τους κανεις μύνηση για παραπλανιτική διαφήμηση και πανε μεσα με την μια εδω τι παιζει ???
Ρε παιδια δεν πληρωνετε?γιατι δεν εχετε?απλα απορεια...γιατι δεν κανετε κατι δλδ?να πατε απο κει με ροπαλα αν τυχει...
Εμενα η φορτηνετ οταν πηρα 2μβιτ μου ειχε μεγιστο BW : 100-200kbps ...απο τα 2048 που μου ελεγε...αλλα το 45ρι ερχοταν κανονικά τον μηνα..δεν ελεγε οτι αν ειναι κατω απο το 1/3 της συνδεσης ειναι βλάβη?ελα φτιαξτο...οχι σε 1 μηνα..τωρα..αυριο...σε 2 μερες το πολύ..αλλιως δωσε μου πισω ΟΛΑ τα λεφτά και καταγγελία την συμβαση..εγω πηγα εκει και τα εκανα ολα π*υτανα..και σε 3 μερες ειχα κανονικα την συνδεση μου..με καταγγελια κανονικα στην ΕΕΤ και εγγραφο απο δικηγόρο που τους εκανε εξοδικο πως το λενε και στρώσαν μια χαρα...αργησε εσυ να πληρώσεις και θα σου πω εγω...για σκεφτηται το απο την δική σας την μεριά λιγο και μην κανουμε συνεχεια πισώ..αν δεν δινουν τα 10 και το τηλ μην κανουν διαφημιση..οχι μονο ΟΝ και ΟΝ και τα λεφτα στην τσεπη αλλα ΟΝ πουθενα... 
Αιντε..δεν βαρεθήκατε να γεμίζετε ποστ το φορουμ ποτε θα σας κανουν την χαρη να σας δωσουν αυτα που πληρώσατε? 
Ξερω οτι ολοι αυτα γραφουν εδω μεσα αλλα για σκεφτηται το λιγο ....ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΤΕ για να τους πληρωνετε αδικα? ΜΑΓΚΕΣ κιετς ?  :No no:

----------


## subliminal

> Παιδιά συγνώμη που επεμβαινω στην συζητηση...αλλα...
> Μηπως το εχουμε παρει πολυ ελαφριά ????
> Τι εννοώ...διαφημίζει 10μβιτ οκ? χρεώνει 35 ευρώ τον μήνα στην καλύτερη οκ? Γιατι δεν παιρνετε τιποτα απο ολα αυτα??? ενω τον λογαριασμο τον παιρνετε κανονικά? μηπως τα 35 ευρώ γινανε 30 μιας που η 10μβιτ ειναι 1μβιτ με το ζορι ? 
> Δεν καταλαβα δλδ...τι θα πει δεν πιανει τις ταχυτητες η δινει χρέωση χωρις να λειτουργει ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο?εστω και τυπικΆ? στην Αμερική τους κανεις μύνηση για παραπλανιτική διαφήμηση και πανε μεσα με την μια εδω τι παιζει ???
> Ρε παιδια δεν πληρωνετε?γιατι δεν εχετε?απλα απορεια...γιατι δεν κανετε κατι δλδ?να πατε απο κει με ροπαλα αν τυχει...
> Εμενα η φορτηνετ οταν πηρα 2μβιτ μου ειχε μεγιστο BW : 100-200kbps ...απο τα 2048 που μου ελεγε...αλλα το 45ρι ερχοταν κανονικά τον μηνα..δεν ελεγε οτι αν ειναι κατω απο το 1/3 της συνδεσης ειναι βλάβη?ελα φτιαξτο...οχι σε 1 μηνα..τωρα..αυριο...σε 2 μερες το πολύ..αλλιως δωσε μου πισω ΟΛΑ τα λεφτά και καταγγελία την συμβαση..εγω πηγα εκει και τα εκανα ολα π*υτανα..και σε 3 μερες ειχα κανονικα την συνδεση μου..με καταγγελια κανονικα στην ΕΕΤ και εγγραφο απο δικηγόρο που τους εκανε εξοδικο πως το λενε και στρώσαν μια χαρα...αργησε εσυ να πληρώσεις και θα σου πω εγω...για σκεφτηται το απο την δική σας την μεριά λιγο και μην κανουμε συνεχεια πισώ..αν δεν δινουν τα 10 και το τηλ μην κανουν διαφημιση..οχι μονο ΟΝ και ΟΝ και τα λεφτα στην τσεπη αλλα ΟΝ πουθενα... 
> Αιντε..δεν βαρεθήκατε να γεμίζετε ποστ το φορουμ ποτε θα σας κανουν την χαρη να σας δωσουν αυτα που πληρώσατε? 
> Ξερω οτι ολοι αυτα γραφουν εδω μεσα αλλα για σκεφτηται το λιγο ....ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΤΕ για να τους πληρωνετε αδικα? ΜΑΓΚΕΣ κιετς ?




Off Topic



Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο ουτε ζουμε σε ζουγκλα για να μπουμε μεσα με ροπαλα. Ουτε νομιζω εχει κανεις ορεξη να χαλαει την ζαχαρενια του και το ποινικο μητρωο του για την On. Εξαλλου οι νομικοι ορισμοι και τα παραθυρακια ειναι τοσοι πολλοι και πολλα που ακομη και με δικηγορο δεν βγαινει ακρη (εκτος απο καποιες καραμπινατες περιπτωσεις οπου πχ δεν παιζει καν το τηλεφωνο για μερες και μερες). Η on λεει οτι σου δινει ιντερνετ ΕΩΣ και 10 Mbit οχι =10Μbit. Το καλυτερο που μπορει να κανει ο καθενας ειναι να κρινει τις υπηρεσιες και να δει αν μπορει να υπαναχωρησει απο την συμβαση.

----------


## Avesael

Ότι χειρότερο έχω δει ως τώρα...

----------


## Avesael

Καπάκι...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Με utorrent και dc++ ανοιχτα , χωρις βεβαια να κατεβαζω παππαδες .

----------


## Avesael

Ή στραβός είναι ο γυαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Με τον fdm βλεπω max 260 ενω χτες ειχα 725. Μπορα ειναι θα περασει. :Sorry:

----------


## Avesael

Ας το ελπίσουμε...

----------


## proskopaki

malista

----------


## original21paul



----------


## Avesael

Είναι φανερό ότι το speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστο...

----------


## original21paul

απ' οτι φαινεται εχει πεσει πολυ βιδωνε ξεβιδωνε στην ΟΝ γιατι τετοια σκαμπανεβασματα ειναι τρελλα!! :Cool:

----------


## No-Name

Τέτοια ώρα πάντα έχετε πρόβλημα....Η λογική λέει ότι το δίκτυο είναι λάσκα ξημερώματα

----------


## original21paul

αυτο συνεχιζει και βγαινει ετσι.(TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com)

----------


## Avesael

Και με τα λουκάνικα Φρανκφούρτης σας καληνυχτίζω γιατί το πρωί με περιμένει δύσκολη μέρα στη δουλειά...(Εκεί πάντως έχω μισθωμένη γραμμή  :Razz: )

Καλό ξημέρωμα σε όλους...

----------


## Avesael

ΩΧ! Ξέχασα το λουκάνικο....  :ROFL:  



Αντε καληνύχτα!

----------


## original21paul

αφηνω και γω ενα λουκανικο... :ROFL:

----------


## greekzero

:Thinking:

----------


## marimo

Χθες (1η Μαΐου, αντε και καλό μήνα!) έκανε η ΟΝ (λέει) αναβάθμιση σε όλα τα κέντρα. Από τα 2-3 Mpbs, που έβλεπα συνήθως και τα 512k που οι περισσότεροι είδαμε χθες, τα πράγματα φαίνονται καλύτερα.
Φθάσαμε στα 5Μ και στη μέση της διαδρομής για το 10άρι. (Το latency πρέπει να πήγε σε ινστιτούτο αδυνατίσματος, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς).... 
Είδομεν...  :Cool:

----------


## marimo

Και ένα λουκάνικο... :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Καλημέρα από Φρανκφούρτη...

----------


## greekzero



----------


## Avesael

Αυτα τα τελευταία γιατί πρέπει να πάω και δουλειά...



και για όσους αμφισβητούν την ζουπα (σουπερ) ΟΝ!  :Razz:  




Τα λέμε βραδάκι....

----------


## con

Έχει κανείς δοκιμάσει να μιλήσει με VoIP (icall, evoice, voipdiscount κλπ.)? Βλέπω λίγο υψηλά pings και θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## AnastasiosK



----------


## CMS

> Το speedtest δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο, ειναι μια μετρηση που δειχνει ενα νουμερο μιας Α συνδεσης.
> 
> Πχ σημερα το πρωι speedtest απο wireless ~1000 (100), απο desktop ~2300(230), αρχειο απο ATI ~670, απο rapidshare premium 4 αρχεια ~270 (δηλαδη full 10.000).
> 
> Αν θελετε να δειτε την ταχυτητα σας κατεβαστε καποιο αρχειο απο ATI, Nvidia η απο οπου ξερετε οτι μπορειτε να παρετε τα 10.000, και αποφυγετε το wireless για την μετρηση, οταν ειχαμε 384 δεν εδειχνε διαφορα αλλα σε μεγαλες ταχυτητες κανει λαθη.
> 
> 
> Προσωπικα επισης εχω 1 disconnect στις 2-3 μερες (αμελητεο δηλαδη).
> 
> Α ολα φυσικα με το Pirelli.


Θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν όλοι όσοι πειραματίζονται με wireless (και μη) ότι απαιτούνται ρυθμίσεις του TCP/IP για να μπορέσει το 802.11b/g να συνεργαστεί σε ταχύτητες ADSL2+ ... οι ρυθμίσεις αυτές αφορούν το MTU (maximum transmission unit) και TCP Window του TCP/IP και αναφέρονται σε άλλο thread... 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93736

Μετά τις αλλαγές αυτές τα kBytes τρέχουν πια όμορφα στον αέρα ... 

φυσικά απομένουν να γίνουν μπόλικες μετρήσεις σε ftp download, torrents κτλ .. όμως οι πρώτες μετρήσεις αμέσως έδειξαν ότι το WiFi συμπεριφέρεται πια παρόμοια του UTP όταν φυσικά και άλλοι παράγοντες το επιτρέπουν ... σήμα wireless, καλή κατευθυντικότητα των δύο κεραιών της WiFi σύνδεσης (είναι ενδεικτικό πολλές φορές αν γυρίσετε το laptop στην ίδια θέση 90 μοίρες της διαφοροποίησης της συμπεριφοράς του) , άλλες παρεμβολές ασυρμάτων δικτύων (κανάλια κτλ) ... όμως οι ρυθμίσεις του TCP/IP είναι απαραίτητες για να μπορέσετε να δείτε καλές ταχύτητες ADSL2+ στην WiFi σύνδεσή σας ... :One thumb up: 

Χθες το βράδυ θυμάμαι ότι πραγματικά κατέβαζα με wireless σε ταχύτητες 6 Mbps ενώ και με το speedtest.net μετρήθηκαν 6Mbps σε μία σύνδεση με Amsterdam ...

----------


## Avesael

Με τις ρυθμίσεις σε tcp/ip μετά από αρκετές δοκιμές μπορώ να πω ότι οι ταχύτητες με wireless πλησιάζουν αυτές του UTP. Καμία σχέση με πριν βέβαια. Άλλο ένα μπράβο και ευχαριστώ στο φίλο CMS που την έψαξε μέχρι τελικής πτώσης... :One thumb up:

----------


## subliminal

Παιδια απο ταχυτητες πως παμε? Σημερα ειναι καλυτερα τελικα τα πραγματα?

----------


## ilsak

Να δουμε σημερα τι θα γινει... Τους πηρα χθες τηλέφωνο και τους ειπα ότι έχω συχνά disconnects και ότι η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή και μου απάντησαν:
"Βλέπω εδώ ότι απομένουν ακόμη εργασίες του ΟΤΕ στη γραμμή σας. Έχετε δίκιο, δεν είναι ταχύτητες αυτές, αναβαθμίζουμε το δίκτυο μεθαύριο (δηλαδή αύριο την 3/5/07) και θα δείτε αισθητή βελτίωση".

Άντε να δούμε ποιος δουλεύει ποιον...

ΥΓ: Ο ΟΤΕ τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει ακόμα με τη γραμμή μου???

----------


## momo

Πλασματικη

----------


## Avesael

> Παιδια απο ταχυτητες πως παμε? Σημερα ειναι καλυτερα τελικα τα πραγματα?


Από nvidia κατέβασα πριν λίγο με 1100kb/sec

----------


## Avesael

DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 	Fast
Downstream Rate: 	15227 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	1136 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	12 db
Upstream Margin: 	5 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	21 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	6.5 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	11 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	22 db

----------


## subliminal

> Από nvidia κατέβασα πριν λίγο με 1100kb/sec


Με download accelerator software ή χωρις? Εαν δεν σε πειραζει μπορεις επισης να μου πεις τι λειτουργικο χρησιμοποιεις? Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## jimmy

απο nvidia κατεβασα πριν απο λιγο 125kb/sec

----------


## Avesael

Αν εξαιρέσουμε το upload margin που είναι μονίμως στο 5 (άντε 6 μερικές φορές) τα υπόλοιπα είναι καλά...

Υ.Γ. Το download margin παίζει από 12 έως 14db σε μένα...Disconnects εξακολουθω να μην έχω από τις 21 Μαρτίου που ενεργοποιήθηκα...

----------


## Avesael

> Με download accelerator software ή χωρις? Εαν δεν σε πειραζει μπορεις επισης να μου πεις τι λειτουργικο χρησιμοποιεις? Ευχαριστω


Με FreeDownloadManager.
Windows Vista Ultimate , Windows XP Professional , Suse Linux 9.2

----------


## Avesael

> Να δουμε σημερα τι θα γινει... Τους πηρα χθες τηλέφωνο και τους ειπα ότι έχω συχνά disconnects και ότι η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή και μου απάντησαν:
> "Βλέπω εδώ ότι απομένουν ακόμη εργασίες του ΟΤΕ στη γραμμή σας. Έχετε δίκιο, δεν είναι ταχύτητες αυτές, αναβαθμίζουμε το δίκτυο μεθαύριο (δηλαδή αύριο την 3/5/07) και θα δείτε αισθητή βελτίωση".
> 
> Άντε να δούμε ποιος δουλεύει ποιον...
> 
> ΥΓ: Ο ΟΤΕ τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει ακόμα με τη γραμμή μου???


ΜΟΥΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΔΙΕΣ....Ποιες εργασίες ΟΤΕ και ποιες αναβαθμίσεις....Όσο καλο τεψνικό τμήμα έχουν, τους τα κάνει κ...λο το cc τους που είναι ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΠΑΖΑ...
Αν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί και επισήμως φίλε και σου έχει έρθει και λογαριασμός ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΟΤΕ γιατί απλά ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ με ΟΤΕ πλέον! :No no:

----------


## subliminal

> Με FreeDownloadManager.
> Windows Vista Ultimate , Windows XP Professional , Suse Linux 9.2


Οκ ευχαριστω. Θα δω και εγω τι παιζει με τις ταχυτητες σημερα αργοτερα. Παντως εισαι απο τους τυχερους που εχουν καλο signal to noise ratio (αν το 12dB μπορεις να το πεις καλο :Razz: ) . Το δικο μου ειναι κολλημενο σταθερα στο 5 και δεν νομιζω οτι θα δω ποτε και κατι καλυτερο.

----------


## Avesael

Μου τι σπάει ρε γαμώτο που το ασχετο cc τους παραμυθιάζει τον κόσμο.Και δεν τα λέει κάποιος που έχει προβλήματα αλλά κάποιος που λειτουργεί καλά με την ΟΝ...Όποιος άμοιρος συνδρομητής που έχει πρόβλημα πάρει τηλέφωνο στο θρυλικό πλέον CC της ΟΝ, έχει έτοιμη την απάντηση: Κύριε μου έχετε δίκιο, ο που..της ο ΟΤΕ φταίει και ξέρετε αύριο θα πετάμε από speed γιατι αναβαθμιζόμαστε και αύριο ολοκληρώνεται η αναβάθμιση. Η μόνη αναβάθμιση αν μπορεί κανείς να την πει έτσι, είναι η σύνδεση με τη HOL μέσω AIX πλέον και αναμένεται και με τους άλλους ISP τις επόμενες ημέρες... Κατά τα άλλα η ταχύτητα πετάει τα ξημερώματα και το πρωι, είναι υποφερτή το μεσημέρι, αρχίζει να σέρνεται αργά το απόγευμα,ψιλοσέρνεται το βράδυ και ΣΕΕΕΕΕΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ από τις 12-1 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα... :Whistle:

----------


## john341

Οριστε τα καλα της ΟΝ.Μια καθημερινοτητα για μενα και δυστηχως για πολυ κοσμο ακομα.2 μηνες τηλεφωνων,κατανοησεων,επιδιορθωσεων,καταγραφων και οριστε το λαμπρο αποτελεσμα.
Υγ.Ναι ειναι καθε μερα τα ιδια με αποκλιση +-10%.







noise margin downstream: 5 db
output power upstream: 12 db 
attenuation downstream: 24 db
noise margin upstream: 9 db
output power downstream: 16 db 
attenuation upstream: 16 db
Upstream Speed: 1023 kbps 
Downstream Speed: 12284 kbps

----------


## Avesael

Διαφωνεί κανείς; :Very angry:

----------


## ilsak

> Μου τι σπάει ρε γαμώτο που το ασχετο cc τους παραμυθιάζει τον κόσμο.Και δεν τα λέει κάποιος που έχει προβλήματα αλλά κάποιος που λειτουργεί καλά με την ΟΝ...Όποιος άμοιρος συνδρομητής που έχει πρόβλημα πάρει τηλέφωνο στο θρυλικό πλέον CC της ΟΝ, έχει έτοιμη την απάντηση: Κύριε μου έχετε δίκιο, ο που..της ο ΟΤΕ φταίει και ξέρετε αύριο θα πετάμε από speed γιατι αναβαθμιζόμαστε και αύριο ολοκληρώνεται η αναβάθμιση. Η μόνη αναβάθμιση αν μπορεί κανείς να την πει έτσι, είναι η σύνδεση με τη HOL μέσω AIX πλέον και αναμένεται και με τους άλλους ISP τις επόμενες ημέρες... Κατά τα άλλα η ταχύτητα πετάει τα ξημερώματα και το πρωι, είναι υποφερτή το μεσημέρι, αρχίζει να σέρνεται αργά το απόγευμα,ψιλοσέρνεται το βράδυ και ΣΕΕΕΕΕΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ από τις 12-1 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα...


Αυτό φαντάστηκα κι εγώ... Ότι με δουλεύουν...

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο: πόσο επηρεάζει (εάν επηρεάζει) την ταχύτητά μου το γεγονός ότι έχω ενεργοποιήσει το WPA? Το ρωτάω γιατί η On προτείνει το WEP, αλλά ρώτησα έναν φίλο μου που ξέρει πολλά περισσότερα από εμένα σχετικά με υπολογιστές και μου είπε ότι το WEP μπάζει από παντού και να βάλω το WPA.

----------


## Avesael

> Οριστε τα καλα της ΟΝ.Μια καθημερινοτητα για μενα και δυστηχως για πολυ κοσμο ακομα.2 μηνες τηλεφωνων,κατανοησεων,επιδιορθωσεων,καταγραφων και οριστε το λαμπρο αποτελεσμα.
> Υγ.Ναι ειναι καθε μερα τα ιδια με αποκλιση +-10%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ρε μπαγάσα! Πως και τα κατάφερες και έχεις 9db noise margin; :Razz:  

Σοβαρά τώρα...1. Δοκίμασες κανένα download manager (fdm π.χ.)
                     2. Μη δίνεις μεγάλη σημασία στο speedtest.net
                     3. Από disconnects πως πάς με download margin 5db

----------


## Avesael

> Αυτό φαντάστηκα κι εγώ... Ότι με δουλεύουν...
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο: πόσο επηρεάζει (εάν επηρεάζει) την ταχύτητά μου το γεγονός ότι έχω ενεργοποιήσει το WPA? Το ρωτάω γιατί η On προτείνει το WEP, αλλά ρώτησα έναν φίλο μου που ξέρει πολλά περισσότερα από εμένα σχετικά με υπολογιστές και μου είπε ότι το WEP μπάζει από παντού και να βάλω το WPA.


Σωστα...Μην ακούς τους μαλ...ες της ΟΝ. WPA, αν θες ασφάλεια....

----------


## subliminal

> Οριστε τα καλα της ΟΝ.Μια καθημερινοτητα για μενα και δυστηχως για πολυ κοσμο ακομα.2 μηνες τηλεφωνων,κατανοησεων,επιδιορθωσεων,καταγραφων και οριστε το λαμπρο αποτελεσμα.
> Υγ.Ναι ειναι καθε μερα τα ιδια με αποκλιση +-10%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μαυρο χαλι δεν λες τιποτα. Κανε ομως και κανα download με download accelerator και πες μας ποσο καλυτερα πηγαινει...

----------


## Avesael

O CMS όσο αφορά το πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα του wireless έκανε εξαιρετική δουλειά. :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

> Αυτό φαντάστηκα κι εγώ... Ότι με δουλεύουν...
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο: πόσο επηρεάζει (εάν επηρεάζει) την ταχύτητά μου το γεγονός ότι έχω ενεργοποιήσει το WPA? Το ρωτάω γιατί η On προτείνει το WEP, αλλά ρώτησα έναν φίλο μου που ξέρει πολλά περισσότερα από εμένα σχετικά με υπολογιστές και μου είπε ότι το WEP μπάζει από παντού και να βάλω το WPA.


Επίσης δοκίμασε κανένα Tweaker για το wireless.Υπάρχουν σχετικά νήματα στο forum όπου μπορεις να πάρεις πληροφορίες...Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93736

----------


## subliminal

Ας κανει καποιος ενα τεστ με Μαδριτη, Ισπανια σας παρακαλω να δω μονο εγω σερνομαι ετσι????
Μα 2kB/sec upload και 400ms ping? ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ

----------


## subliminal

> Ας κανει καποιος ενα τεστ με Μαδριτη, Ισπανια σας παρακαλω να δω μονο εγω σερνομαι ετσι????
> Μα 2kB/sec upload και 400ms ping? ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ



χαχα 2κB/sec ειπα? Θα ηθελα... kbit/sec ηθελα να πω...

----------


## original21paul

δεν εισαι μονος...μαμω τη real madrid... :ROFL:

----------


## subliminal

> δεν εισαι μονος...μαμω τη real madrid...



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  εσυ τουλαχιστον εχεις 3kbit/sec upload. Μια χαρα εισαι  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Κάντε μια δοκιμή στο speedtest του Forum,έτσι από περιέργεια.

----------


## original21paul

σου ριχνω ενα kb/s!αν μπορεις απαντησε μου στο pm

----------


## jimmy

τρελα ειναι το δικτυο...........τρελλα.......

----------


## subliminal

> Κάντε μια δοκιμή στο speedtest του Forum,έτσι από περιέργεια.


Συγγνωμη για την noobaδικη ερωτηση αλλα... ποιο ειναι το speedtest του forum?

----------


## jded

http://www.adslgr.com/features/SpeedMeter/

----------


## subliminal

> http://www.adslgr.com/features/SpeedMeter/


Ευχαριστω  :One thumb up:

----------


## subliminal

> Κάντε μια δοκιμή στο speedtest του Forum,έτσι από περιέργεια.


Βασικα κατεβαζω ενα torrent και για πρωτη φορα απο τοτε που ενεργοποιηθηκα μου δινει σε torrent download 220 kB/sec (μεχρι τωρα 120 max), οποτε μεχρι να τελειωσει ΔΕΝ το πειραζω καθολου...  :Razz:  

Μολις τελειωσει ομως θα κανω και το speedtest...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## SpyDerMan

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...

Έχω εδώ και 5 μήνες ADSL Forthnet 1Mbps (ADSL In A Box) μέσω ΟΤΕ, και έχω δει max ταχύτητα 120...

Σε ένα μήνα λήγει. Θέλω να βάλω πακετάκι 2-Play Forthnet, ή On... αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι να βάλω... 

Από τη μία είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τη Forthnet, αλλά στο thread για τις 2-play διάβασα πολλάαα παράπονα...

Από την άλλη, την On δεν θα την εμπιστευόμουν εύκολα, και διάβασα και γι' αυτήν πολλάαα παράπονα, όμως είδα σε αυτό το thread ότι χτυπάει και πολύ καλές ταχύτητες (τουλάχιστον για τα δικά μου δεδομένα)...

Ρε μπελά που βάλαμε... (το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι μετά τον 1 μήνα που λήγει η τωρινή μου, θα μείνω για κάααμποσο καιρό με απλή ISDN χαχα :ROFL: )

----------


## Avesael

Καλά...είναι αλήθεια αυτό που είδα; 2 και 3 kbps ;;;;;;; :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Ρε...τωρα που λειπω απο το σπιτι συμβαίνουν όλα τα κουλα;

----------


## greekzero

:ROFL:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους...
> 
> Έχω εδώ και 5 μήνες ADSL Forthnet 1Mbps (ADSL In A Box) μέσω ΟΤΕ, και έχω δει max ταχύτητα 120...
> 
> Σε ένα μήνα λήγει. Θέλω να βάλω πακετάκι 2-Play Forthnet, ή On... αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι να βάλω... 
> 
> Από τη μία είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τη Forthnet, αλλά στο thread για τις 2-play διάβασα πολλάαα παράπονα...
> 
> Από την άλλη, την On δεν θα την εμπιστευόμουν εύκολα, και διάβασα και γι' αυτήν πολλάαα παράπονα, όμως είδα σε αυτό το thread ότι χτυπάει και πολύ καλές ταχύτητες (τουλάχιστον για τα δικά μου δεδομένα)...
> ...



Φιλε παρτο πανω σου , μην εχουμε εμεις την ευθυνη  :Razz:  
Αναλογως το που βρισκεσαι , τη χρονικη στιγμη που θα κανεις την αιτηση ,την διαθεσιμοτητα του δικτυου κ.λ.π κ.λ.π η θα εισαι τυχερος η οχι..γιαυτο παιξτο στην τυχη να λες..ηταν θελημα θεου  :Whistle:

----------


## SpyDerMan

Φίλε μου δε με πειράζει τόσο που θα αργήσει, με απασχολεί το αν θα έχω τις υπηρεσίες που θέλω... και δε μιλάω για τίποτα τρελά... κυρίως για torrents...

----------


## marimo

Με την πέμπτη, αυτό ήταν το καλύτερο λουκάνικο που βρήκα... :Whistle:

----------


## marimo

Μου φαίνεται πως στους Μαδριλένους αρέσει μόνο να δίνουν... :ROFL:

----------


## original21paul

φρεσκα κουλουρια... :Razz:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Με utorrent ανοιχτο 



Νικησααα  :Clap:

----------


## AnastasiosK



----------


## EvadeMe

με wireless :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

Πετάει η Αγ.Παρασκευή

----------


## AnastasiosK

> με wireless


κλαψ..

----------


## EvadeMe

δεν μου δινουν 10 παω για ακυρωση :P

----------


## AnastasiosK

Δωστα σε μενα  :Razz:

----------


## mion_15

Παιδιά καλημέρα!

Τα disconnects δυστυχώς συνεχίζονται σε μένα, παρότι τους ενημερώνω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και για ταχύτητες δεν χρειάζεται να μιλήσω...!

Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι...Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς "DSL Path Mode:   Interleaved" που μου γράφει το linksys τί ακριβώς είναι? Μπόρω να το αλλάξω κι αν ναι ποιό θα ήταν καλύτερο να επιλέξω?

----------


## greekzero

κανε τις ρυθμίσεις σου όπως στα screenshot που σου ανέβασα και δεν θα σε ξαναπετάξει ξανά. απλά θα σε συγχρονίσει στα 8 mbit,και θα αυξήσει τo margin.θα γίνει πιο δυνατή η γραμμή σου και δεν θα έχεις disconections.Υπόψιν βάλε τα νέα settings στο router κανε τα save αστο να κάνει reboot και μετά αφού επανέλθει τo modem βγάλε τo από τo ρεύμα και ξανάβαλε τo.


Linksys WAG200G

----------


## marimo

> Μου τι σπάει ρε γαμώτο που το ασχετο cc τους παραμυθιάζει τον κόσμο.Και δεν τα λέει κάποιος που έχει προβλήματα αλλά κάποιος που λειτουργεί καλά με την ΟΝ...Όποιος άμοιρος συνδρομητής που έχει πρόβλημα πάρει τηλέφωνο στο θρυλικό πλέον CC της ΟΝ, έχει έτοιμη την απάντηση: Κύριε μου έχετε δίκιο, ο που..της ο ΟΤΕ φταίει και ξέρετε αύριο θα πετάμε από speed γιατι αναβαθμιζόμαστε και αύριο ολοκληρώνεται η αναβάθμιση. Η μόνη αναβάθμιση αν μπορεί κανείς να την πει έτσι, είναι η σύνδεση με τη HOL μέσω AIX πλέον και αναμένεται και με τους άλλους ISP τις επόμενες ημέρες... Κατά τα άλλα η ταχύτητα πετάει τα ξημερώματα και το πρωι, είναι υποφερτή το μεσημέρι, αρχίζει να σέρνεται αργά το απόγευμα,ψιλοσέρνεται το βράδυ και ΣΕΕΕΕΕΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ από τις 12-1 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα...


Ο Avesalom σε τρεις γραμμές αποτύπωσε ακριβώς την κατάσταση ως σήμερα. Τόσο για το cc, όσο και για την ταχύτητα. 
Οι βραδινές μετρήσεις 1Mbps.... πρωινές....(9:30)


 :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

That's right...

----------


## greekzero

Τo cc τους είναι ότι χειρότερο έχω συνάντηση έως τώρα αλλα λέει ο ένας αλλα ο άλλος.Καλά αναρωτιέμαι δεν τους κάνουνε κανένα σεμινάριο πριν κάνουνε αυτή τι δουλειά?Τo άλλο με τα ticket τους τo γελειότερο που ποτε κανεις δεν τα διαβάζει παρα μοναχα μεταξύ τους οι supporters του 13801...

----------


## vassilis3

> κανε τις ρυθμίσεις σου όπως στα screenshot που σου ανέβασα και δεν θα σε ξαναπετάξει ξανά. απλά θα σε συγχρονίσει στα 8 mbit,και θα αυξήσει τo margin.θα γίνει πιο δυνατή η γραμμή σου και δεν θα έχεις disconections.Υπόψιν βάλε τα νέα settings στο router κανε τα save αστο να κάνει reboot και μετά αφού επανέλθει τo modem βγάλε τo από τo ρεύμα και ξανάβαλε τo.
> 
> 
> Linksys WAG200G


νομιζω οτι με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις εχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα απο 3500 πήγα στα 5000 περίπου
δεν ξέρω για τις αποσυνδέσεις ακόμα ειδομέν

----------


## wolfy

> Παιδιά καλημέρα!
> 
> Τα disconnects δυστυχώς συνεχίζονται σε μένα, παρότι τους ενημερώνω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και για ταχύτητες δεν χρειάζεται να μιλήσω...!


Τι δικαιολογίες λένε? Η αναβάθμιση  :Whistle:  πότε θα γίνει?

----------


## greekzero

έτσι πρέπει να γίνει όσοι έχουμε disconects να τους πρήζουμε κάθε μέρα στο τηλέφωνο να τo φτιάξουν.

----------


## subliminal

Το μεγαλυτερο κακο με αυτους ειναι οτι ειναι πληρως αναξιοπιστοι. Δηλαδη,

1. Κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει αν θα διορθωθουν τα προβληματα ταχυτητας
2. Κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει αν θα διορθωθουν τα προβληματα με latency
3. Κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει αν θα λυθει το προβλημα του κακου signal to noise ratio και τα disconnect
4. Κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει ποτε ακριβως θα μπουν ΠΛΗΡΩΣ στον ΑΙΧ (αν και τουλαχιστον γινονται καποια δειλα βηματα)
5. Κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει αν το port forwarding με αλλους router θα συνεχισει να παιζει
6. Κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει τι performance θα εχει το δικτυο τους οταν πεσουν πανω και αλλοι συνδρομητες.

Και "κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει" διοτι μεχρι τωρα οποτε εχω επικοινωνησει μαζι τους (ειτε τηλεφωνικα, ειτε ο ιδιος εκει) εχω παρει ειτε ψευδεις υποσχεσεις, (αληθεια κυρια Αναστασιου με θυμαστε??) ειτε εντελως ψευδεις αιτιες για τα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζουμε.

Και επειδη δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να γινω εγω ειδικος στο ADSL (που να ειναι καλα και το forum κοντευω να γινω) για να παιξει σωστα η γραμμη μου, εχω ηδη κανει αιτηση για νεα γραμμη στον ΟΤΕ και περιμενω να βγω απο αυτον τον εφιαλτη.

Τουλαχιστον αμα φυγω εγω θα αποφορτωσω και λιγο το δικτυο για ολους τους υπολοιπους  :Razz:

----------


## sportis

εσεις τους τα πρηζετε για τις ταχυτητες και εγω για να μου στειλουν το γαμο τεχνικο τους

----------


## dream-maniac

μετα απο ενα μηνα και κατι ημερες απο την ενεργοποιηηση μου,γυρισα σημερα σπιτι και ανοιξα το πιρελι.μπηκα στο status να δω αν επεσε η ταχητητα και οντως επεσε...
απο 14950 περιπου πηγε στα 12200.
μπηκα και με το δικο μου ρουτερ να δω stats και...
η ταχυτητα και με το δικο μου ρουτερ ειναι ιδια με το πιρελι.
επομενως αλλαξαν κατι στην γραμη και οχι στο ρουτερ.
επισης ο θορυβος γραμμης (margin) μεγαλωσε απο 6 στο 9 περιπου.
εχω βαλει και παιζει ονρεκ να δω πως παω με disconnect.
βλεπω ομως μερικα προβληματα ηχου στο ονρεκ.
δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με την αλλαγη αυτη.....

----------


## subliminal

> επισης ο θορυβος γραμμης (margin) μεγαλωσε απο 6 στο 9 περιπου.


Βασικα αυτο ειναι καλο και οχι κακο. Ο θορυβος δεν μεγαλωσε. Το πηλικο του σηματος / θορυβο μεγαλωσε. Αρα οντως κατι εκαναν στην γραμμη σου και εχεις ελαφρια βελτιωση. Αμην...

----------


## Avesael

> μετα απο ενα μηνα και κατι ημερες απο την ενεργοποιηηση μου,γυρισα σημερα σπιτι και ανοιξα το πιρελι.μπηκα στο status να δω αν επεσε η ταχητητα και οντως επεσε...
> απο 14950 περιπου πηγε στα 12200.
> μπηκα και με το δικο μου ρουτερ να δω stats και...
> η ταχυτητα και με το δικο μου ρουτερ ειναι ιδια με το πιρελι.
> επομενως αλλαξαν κατι στην γραμη και οχι στο ρουτερ.
> επισης ο θορυβος γραμμης (margin) μεγαλωσε απο 6 στο 9 περιπου.
> εχω βαλει και παιζει ονρεκ να δω πως παω με disconnect.
> βλεπω ομως μερικα προβληματα ηχου στο ονρεκ.
> δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με την αλλαγη αυτη.....



Τι περιοχή είσαι;

----------


## dream-maniac

ναι αυτο εννοω,μεγαλωσε η τιμη του αρα καλυτερα.
ειμαι κατω πετραλωνα..
παιδια μετα απο παραααα πολλα τηλεφωνηματα μου το εκαναν.
και επεμενα να βρω τεχνικο να του το πω...
οταν περνεται τηλεφωνο και πατατε 2 για τεχνικη υποστηριξη τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν σας συνδεουν με τεχνικο αλλα με τους ασχετους του τηλεωνικου κεντρου.
με το που απαντανε να λετε..θελω να μιλησω με καποιον τεχνικο. ρωτηστε ειστε τεχνικος?
σιγουρα θα σας πουν οι γραμμες ειναι κατελειμενες αφηστε τηλεφωνο...μπλαμπλαμπ΄λα...θα το κοιταξουμε το προβλημα θα το γραψουμε στον υπολογιστη..μπλαμπλαμπλαμπλα...
παρτε ωρες που μπορειτε να βρειτε τεχνικο.κατα τις 10-11.
επιμεινετε.
εγω οταν με το καλο πετυχα τεχνικο του ειπα για τα disconnections και του ειπα να μπει να μου συχρονισει το ρουτερ σε κατωτερη ταχυτητα,και μου ειπε πως αυτο θα γινει απο τα κεντρικα.του εξηγησα οτι περιμενω πολυυυυ καιρο....και μου ειπε θα το προωωθησω.
αυτα ρε παιδια....
μεχρι τωρα δεν βλεπω disconnections

----------


## mion_15

> κανε τις ρυθμίσεις σου όπως στα screenshot που σου ανέβασα και δεν θα σε ξαναπετάξει ξανά. απλά θα σε συγχρονίσει στα 8 mbit,και θα αυξήσει τo margin.θα γίνει πιο δυνατή η γραμμή σου και δεν θα έχεις disconections.Υπόψιν βάλε τα νέα settings στο router κανε τα save αστο να κάνει reboot και μετά αφού επανέλθει τo modem βγάλε τo από τo ρεύμα και ξανάβαλε τo.
> 
> 
> Linksys WAG200G



Φίλε μου σ'ευχαριστώ. :One thumb up: 
 Το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω σπίτι από την δουλεια θα το δοκιμάσω κατευθείαν... :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Το θέμα ρε παιδιά όμως είναι ΝΑ ΜΗΝ αναγκαζόμαστε να ρυθμίζουμε το router να παίζει σε απλή ADSL για να μην υπάρχουν disconnects αλλά η ίδια η ΟΝ να ρυθμίσει τις γραμμές να δουλεύουν σωστά και να συγχρονίζουν οι routers στα 10mbit :Evil:

----------


## john341

> Το θέμα ρε παιδιά όμως είναι ΝΑ ΜΗΝ αναγκαζόμαστε να ρυθμίζουμε το router να παίζει σε απλή ADSL για να μην υπάρχουν disconnects αλλά η ίδια η ΟΝ να ρυθμίσει τις γραμμές να δουλεύουν σωστά και να συγχρονίζουν οι routers στα 10mbit



Ονειρα....γλυκα μου ταξιδιαρικαααααα....

Οπως λεει και το άσμα...Τα ιδια λεγαμε και με τα router να μην ψαχνουμε εμεις να δουμε τι θα κανουμε τα ports αλλα να τα ανοιξει η on.
Ειδες τιποτα?
Εχουμε καταντησει σαν την ελληνικη κυβερνηση στην αρχη λεγαμε για τα ports...μολις ενργοποιηθηκαμε τα ξεχασαμε για τι οι περισσότεροι σερνομαστε,κοντευουμε να το ξεχασουμε και αυτο γιατι πλεον δεν σερνομαστε αλλα ειμαστε ακινητοι (disconects).
Απο το κακο στο χειροτερο.Να μου πεις επαιξα και εχασα.Οταν εκανα την αιτηση αυτο ελεγα 1 χρονος ειναι θα περασει αμα κατσει εκατσε......ελα που δεν περναει με τιποτα ομως ο ατιμος..

----------


## greekzero

φοβάμαι μην τo γρουσουζέψω αλλα θα τo πω. Από τις 9 τo πρωί με pirelli επάνω συγχρονισμένος περίπου στα 12 mbit καμια αποσύνδεση.Λέω μπας και έκαναν κάτι?

----------


## ilsak

Λοιπόν χθες το βράδυ, δοκίμασα τα πάντα! Κατέβασα το tweakmaster και το ρύθμισα όπως είχαν συμβουλέψει οι φίλοι εδώ μέσα.

Μετά έκανα καμιά εικοσαριά μετρήσεις από speedtest.gr και speedtest.net. Το gr με έδειχνε σταθερά μεταξύ 350-550 Kbps, ενώ το net με έδειχνε σταθερά down μεταξύ 450-550 Kbps και up μεταξύ 550-650 Kbps.

Με download accelerator κατέβασα από apple και κάποια άλλα sites με 250-400 KB/s. Με azureus είχα downstream μεταξύ 5-35 KB/s και upstream μεταξύ 75-155 ΚΒ/s συνήθως.

Τους πήρα πάλι τηλέφωνο και ΠΑΛΙ μου είπαν ότι από σήμερα θα δω μέγάλη βελτίωση. Όταν γυρίσω σπίτι από τη δουλειά, θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω το λάστιχο στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων μήπως πάρει μπρος....   :ROFL:

----------


## marboo

> φοβάμαι μην τo γρουσουζέψω αλλα θα τo πω. Από τις 9 τo πρωί με pirelli επάνω συγχρονισμένος περίπου στα 12 mbit καμια αποσύνδεση.Λέω μπας και έκαναν κάτι?


Ναί, κάτι έγινε. 
Δεν ήμουνα ποτέ από τους γρήγορους, κάπου στα 350-500 σταθερά, χωρίς όμως disconnects. Από το πρωί στις 7 πιάνω 1200 download, 600 στο μtorrent.  :Smile:

----------


## subliminal

> Λοιπόν χθες το βράδυ, δοκίμασα τα πάντα! Κατέβασα το tweakmaster και το ρύθμισα όπως είχαν συμβουλέψει οι φίλοι εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Μετά έκανα καμιά εικοσαριά μετρήσεις από speedtest.gr και speedtest.net. Το gr με έδειχνε σταθερά μεταξύ 350-550 Kbps, ενώ το net με έδειχνε σταθερά down μεταξύ 450-550 Kbps και up μεταξύ 550-650 Kbps.
> 
> Με download accelerator κατέβασα από apple και κάποια άλλα sites με 250-400 KB/s. Με azureus είχα downstream μεταξύ 5-35 KB/s και upstream μεταξύ 75-155 ΚΒ/s συνήθως.
> 
> Τους πήρα πάλι τηλέφωνο και ΠΑΛΙ μου είπαν ότι από σήμερα θα δω μέγάλη βελτίωση. Όταν γυρίσω σπίτι από τη δουλειά, θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω το λάστιχο στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων μήπως πάρει μπρος....


Χωρίς να θέλω ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ να αμφισβητήσω την αξία της ερευνας του φιλου CMS οσο αφορα στις WIFI ρυθμισεις, θα πρεπει να πω οτι στο δικο μου τουλαχιστον συστημα δεν παρατηρησα καμια διαφορα με τις ρυθμισεις αυτες. Ευχομαι σε ολους τους υπολοιπους να δειτε πραγματι καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο εμενα :Wink:

----------


## subliminal

Επισης θα πρεπει να πω οτι αν και τα speedtest δειχνουν την συνδεση μου ως ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΑ αργη, παρολα αυτα εχω το ακολουθο performance,

HTTP Download χωρις Download Accelerator: 100-250 kB/sec
HTTP Download με Download Accelerator: 800-900 kB/sec
Torrent Download απο Public Trackers: 120-400 kΒ/sec

Θα ελεγα με βαση τα παραπανω οτι η γραμμη μου συμπεριφερεται σαν να ειναι στα ορια του 3-3.5 Mbps με εξαιρεση καποιες αναλαμπες απο καλους servers με χρηση accelerator οπου μου δινει μια εικονα του 7 Μbps

Το καλυτερο speedtest που εχω παρει ως τωρα ειναι 1.2 Mbps

----------


## greekzero



----------


## ilsak

> Λοιπόν χθες το βράδυ, δοκίμασα τα πάντα! Κατέβασα το tweakmaster και το ρύθμισα όπως είχαν συμβουλέψει οι φίλοι εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Μετά έκανα καμιά εικοσαριά μετρήσεις από speedtest.gr και speedtest.net. Το gr με έδειχνε σταθερά μεταξύ 350-550 Kbps, ενώ το net με έδειχνε σταθερά down μεταξύ 450-550 Kbps και up μεταξύ 550-650 Kbps.
> 
> Με download accelerator κατέβασα από apple και κάποια άλλα sites με 250-400 KB/s. Με azureus είχα downstream μεταξύ 5-35 KB/s και upstream μεταξύ 75-155 ΚΒ/s συνήθως.
> 
> Τους πήρα πάλι τηλέφωνο και ΠΑΛΙ μου είπαν ότι από σήμερα θα δω μέγάλη βελτίωση. Όταν γυρίσω σπίτι από τη δουλειά, θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω το λάστιχο στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων μήπως πάρει μπρος....


Λοιπόν επειδή πλέον δοκιμάζω τα πάντα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής:
Το router μου συγχρονίζει στα 17000 down και 1100 up. Μήπως να δοκιμάσω αυτό που έχουν αναφέρει πολλοί φίλοι εδώ μέσα να το συγχρονίσω πιο κάτω? Εάν ναι, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πώς το κάνω?

Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη για τις απανωτές ερωτήσεις. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και αυτό το forum, γιατί εάν περίμενα από το cc της On....  :ROFL:

----------


## unicrdc

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.  Εγώ είχα πρόβλημα σοβαρό με το cc της ΟΝ στην αρχή αλλά έπαψα να ασχολούμαι μαζί του με αποτέλεσμα να βρω αρκετές λύσεις στα προβλήματα που είχα.  Το ποιο σοβαρό ήταν πως δεν είχα τηλ για μέρες. Αποδείχθηκε πως πραγματικά έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ.  Μόλις μου έδωσαν τις σωστές οδηγίες από το backoffice είχα τηλ.  Στη συνέχεια δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να συγχρονίσω το adsl. Ύστερα από πάρα πολλά τηλ στους τεχνικούς (τους πραγματικούς όχι στο cc) βρέθηκε πως υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την πρίζα του τηλεφώνου. Υπήρχε μια ιδιαιτερότητα στην συνδεσμολογία. Την άλλαξα και αμέσως συγχρόνισε. Από 21/4 έχω και internet αλλά με μικρή ταχύτητα και άπειρα disc. Ξανά τηλ στους τεχνικούς. Το πρόβλημα ήταν ο θόρυβος της γραμμής που επέτρεπε σύνδεση στα 3Mbit. Το Router έδειχνε 5500 up και 204 down. Και κάτι ακόμα, κάθε φορά που χτυπάει το τηλ το internet κάνει disc. Περίεργο πρόβλημα μου είπαν.  Μου ζήτησαν να βγάλω για λίγο το τηλ από την πρίζα, αμέσως το router έδειξε 9500 up και 650 down. Από χτες το βράδυ έχουν περιοριστεί τα disc κατά πολύ. Μου πρότειναν να αλλάξω πρίζα και spliter. Θα το κάνω για να δω τι θα αλλάξει.  Τα γράφω όλα αυτά γιατί θέλω να βάλω στην κουβέντα που κάνουμε και μια νέα παράμετρο που δεν είναι άλλη από τις υποδομές που έχει ο καθένας στο χώρα του. Επίσης προβληματίζομαι για το κατά πόσο όλες οι εταιρείες που παρέχουν αυτού του είδους τις υπηρεσίες είναι ενήμερες για όλα τα πιθανά προβλήματα (που μπορεί και να μην είναι δικά τους) και αν έχουν λύσεις για αυτά. Θέλω να σας σημειώσω πως στο δικό μου χώρο δεν ήρθε τεχνικός της ΟΝ για την εγκατάσταση και όλες οι ενέργειες έγινα από εμένα.
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μεγάλο αυτό post

----------


## subliminal

> Μου πρότειναν να αλλάξω πρίζα και spliter


Να και μια καλη ενδειξη οτι οντως το σωστο splitter οπως και γενικοτερα μια σωστη και βελτιστη συνδεσμολογια μπορει να βοηθησει στην αποδοση της γραμμης και στα disconnect.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94301

----------


## zio21

Ρε παιδια εχω τον εξοπλισμό απο τις 4 Απριλίου ..!!!!!!!
Ακόμα να με συνδέσουν από τότε δεν φαντάζεστε τι έχω ακούσει από τους τεχνικούς . Κάθε μέρα και κάτι άλλο λες και τα είχαν γραμμένα και μου τα έλεγαν . 
Τέλος πάντων θα περιμένω μιας και δεν βιάζομαι να δω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ ..Από εκεί που θα ήμουν στους πρώτους ΟΧΙ 1000 αλλα 100 τώρα με βλέπω τον 1.000.0003 πελάτη τους
Τι να κάνω άλλο εκτός από υπομονή και τηλέφωνα?????

----------


## subliminal

> ...τώρα με βλέπω τον 1.000.0003 πελάτη τους


Αν φτασουν τους 1.000.000 πελάτες τοτε ειναι που το δικτυο τους θα πιταρει για τα καλα :ROFL:

----------


## zio21

> Αν φτασουν τους 1.000.000 πελάτες τοτε ειναι που το δικτυο τους θα πιταρει για τα καλα


Απο ποια περιοχή είσαι ????? Ενεργοποίησες πολύ γρήγορα.... :One thumb up:  


Από Κορυδαλλό έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς ????????????? :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## subliminal

> Απο ποια περιοχή είσαι ????? Ενεργοποίησες πολύ γρήγορα.... 
> 
> 
> Από Κορυδαλλό έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς ?????????????


Νικαια... οντως ενεργοποιηθηκα σε χρονο ρεκορ!!

----------


## nsakel

Απ'οτι μου είπαν από ΟΝ ο Κορυδαλλός είναι ΟΚ τώρα.
Περιμένω τηλέφωνο από τεχνικό για να κανονισουμε ραντεβού.
Ελπίζω οι εξελίξεις να προχωρήσουν γρήγορα γιατι είμαι χωρίς internet από μέσα Φεβρουαρίου.

----------


## tkonto

ΜΕΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!  :One thumb up:  

Πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος
Μπορεί να μην κατεβάζω ένα αρχείο με 10Μβπς αλλά συνολικά την γεμίζω την γραμμή μέχρι τα 10 το δε browsing experience είναι ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ.

Νομίζω ότι τώρα "....πάμε και μέσα καλά!"

 :Wink:

----------


## greekzero

Καλά speeds να έχεις.Φτιάξε και τo adsl info στο profile σου.

----------


## tkonto

Done!  :Smile:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Καλως ηρθες γειτονα  :One thumb up:

----------


## tkonto

To modem πάντως κλείδωσε στα: 

Upload:  1011 Kbps.
Download:  13849 Kbps.

Not bad I can say...

----------


## erateinos

καλημερα  :Smile:  



 :One thumb up:

----------


## jimmy

καλημερα 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/121568964.png

εγω ρε παιδια ειμαι κολλημενος εκει,με τιποτα παραπανω

ζηλευω.............

----------


## wolfy

> καλημερα


Οχι και τόσο καλό.... Αν είναι έτσι τώρα (σχεδόν το μισό από το αναμενόμενο) που είναι νέκρα, νωρίς το βράδυ πως θα ναι? (Για να μην μιλήσω για το latency) 
Aλλά με την On που τρώμε στην μάπα πάλι καλα να λέμε/λένε....

----------


## greekzero



----------


## Nemessis

> καλημερα 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/121568964.png
> 
> εγω ρε παιδια ειμαι κολλημενος εκει,με τιποτα παραπανω
> 
> ζηλευω.............


Και σε εμένα μία από τα ίδια.

----------


## apostolt

Καλα ξεκοληστε λιγο με τα τεστ και βαλτε κανα τορρεντ να δειτε *ταχυτητες*....

ενεργοποιημενος φιλος απο χθες στο Ιλιον οταν καναμε δοκιμες σε πριβε τρακερ ........... παντα ετσι κατεβαζει η γραμμη. :One thumb up:

----------


## cnp5

> Καλα ξεκοληστε λιγο με τα τεστ και βαλτε κανα τορρεντ να δειτε *ταχυτητες*....
> 
> ενεργοποιημενος φιλος απο χθες στο Ιλιον οταν καναμε δοκιμες σε πριβε τρακερ ........... παντα ετσι κατεβαζει η γραμμη.


Το πλήκτρο Print Scrn δε θα ήταν ποιό εύκολο  :Wink:  από το να τραβήξεις φωτογραφία;

(πλάκα κάνω)

----------


## apostolt

> Το πλήκτρο Print Scrn δε θα ήταν ποιό εύκολο  από το να τραβήξεις φωτογραφία;
> 
> (πλάκα κάνω)


καλα εκεινη τι στιγμη με 2 πληκτρολογια μπροστα μου παταγα οτι νανε....βγηκανε και print screen αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ηταν σταθερη ταχυτητα το οποιο με παραξενεψε λιγο να πω την αληθεια..

----------


## cnp5

> καλα εκεινη τι στιγμη με 2 πληκτρολογια μπροστα μου παταγα οτι νανε....βγηκανε και print screen αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ηταν σταθερη ταχυτητα το οποιο με παραξενεψε λιγο να πω την αληθεια..


Πάντως και σε μένα, τη πρώτη μέρα, η σύνδεση πέταγε! μετά έπεσε στο πάτο... Είχα όμως ανά διαστήματα καλές ταχύτητες... ελπίζουμε στο μέλλον  :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Σε ωρα αιχμης με 7mbit συγχρονισμο. well done On (Να λεμε και τα καλα)

----------


## ilsak

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα...

Χθες ήταν η πολυπόθητη ημέρα που με είχαν διαβεβαιώσει ότι θα έβλεπα αισθητή βελτίωση. Λοιπόν:

Τα disconnects όντως έχουν εξαφανισθεί εδώ και 2 μέρες,
Μέσω download accelerator κατέβασα έως 450 KB/s. Στο speedtest.gr και speedtest.net με δείχνει πλεόν 1,5-1,8 Kbps.

Με azureus είχα down 35-90 ΚΒ/s και up 85-105 KB/s.

Συμπέρασμα: η γραμμή είναι σαφώς πιο σταθερή. Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι με azureus ανοιχτό έβλεπα χθες κανονικά onrec.

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι: 

1.  Γιατί στο azureus έχω τόσο καλό up και τόσο πεσμένο downrate. Υποθέτω (από τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις μου) ότι φταίει το Pirelli και το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω port forwarding. 

Αλήθεια υπάρχει κανείς που να κατεβάζει torrents με υψηλές ταχύτητες και να χρησιμοποιεί το Pirelli, γιατί από αυτά που διαβάζω καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι εφικτό, ωστόσο νομίζω ότι κάποιοι εδώ μέσα το ισχυρίζονται.

2.  Εφόσον το onrec όταν λειτουργεί δεσμεύει Mbps (κάποιοι νομίζω είχαν πει για περίπου 4), γιατί χθες όταν δούλευε το onrec η ταχύτητα στο azureus δεν επηρεαζόταν καθόλου? Μήπως κάποια Mbps της γραμμής μου είναι μόνιμα "δεσμευμένα" για την TV?

----------


## GnF

> 2.  Εφόσον το onrec όταν λειτουργεί δεσμεύει Mbps (κάποιοι νομίζω είχαν πει για περίπου 4), γιατί χθες όταν δούλευε το onrec η ταχύτητα στο azureus δεν επηρεαζόταν καθόλου? Μήπως κάποια Mbps της γραμμής μου είναι μόνιμα "δεσμευμένα" για την TV?


μαχ 4 ειναι και θα στα τρωει όσα τουλάχιστον χρειάζεται όσο δείχνει κάτι. Αν το κλείσεις λογικά πρέπει να τα αποδεσμεύει

----------


## clep

ρε παιδια σε σας η τηλεόραση παίζει?
Εγω κατεβάζω μtorrent με 100-120, συγχρονίζει στα 12000 και το speedtest με έχει στο 1,5

Η τηλεόραση δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθόλου όμως...

Επίσης το WOW με ping 160-180 που πιάνω δεν παίζεται ευχάριστα

----------


## cnp5

> ρε παιδια σε σας η τηλεόραση παίζει?
> Εγω κατεβάζω μtorrent με 100-120, συγχρονίζει στα 12000 και το speedtest με έχει στο 1,5
> 
> Η τηλεόραση δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθόλου όμως...
> 
> Επίσης το WOW με ping 160-180 που πιάνω δεν παίζεται ευχάριστα


Αν το tvbox, σου λέει ότι έχεις μόνο πρόσβαση στα ψηφιακά κανάλια και έχεις πρόσβαση στο internet από τον υπολογιστή σου, βγάλτον από την πρίζα και ξαναβάλτον. Όταν πατήσεις το power on κουμπί στο τηλε-χειριστήριο, θα δεις ότι θα κάνει init (θα το γράψει στη μικρή οθόνη της συσκευής). Κανονικά θα πρέπει να παίξει.

----------


## GnF

> Αν το tvbox, σου λέει ότι έχεις μόνο πρόσβαση στα ψηφιακά κανάλια και έχεις πρόσβαση στο internet από τον υπολογιστή σου, βγάλτον από την πρίζα και ξαναβάλτον. Όταν πατήσεις το power on κουμπί στο τηλε-χειριστήριο, θα δεις ότι θα κάνει init (θα το γράψει στη μικρή οθόνη της συσκευής). Κανονικά θα πρέπει να παίξει.


εχει και ρεσετ απο πισω για πιο hard καταστάσεις :P

----------


## clep

ευχαριστώ παιδιά αλλά δε γίνεται τίποτα- hard reset έχει πίσω απο το ρουτερ,  απο το tv box δεν έχω δει. στο  μεταξύ στο cc τους έπεσε ξανα ο server...

----------


## Takerman

Επιτέλους έστρωσαν λίγο τα πράγματα σε μένα σήμερα.
*Transferred: dyn.r03        47,68 MB in 1 minute 5 seconds (743,0 KB/s)*
Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα πάει ακόμη καλύτερα.

----------


## Nemessis

Και σε εμένα έχουν ψιλοστρόσει όσο αφορά την ταχύτητα αλλά έχω πάρα πολλά disconnects. Παρατήρησα ενα SNR μεταξύ 3 - 6 dB. Σε εσάς που κυμαίνονται οι τιμές?

----------


## Avesael

Είναι φανερό πλέον παιδιά ότι τα πράγματα έχουν στρώσει.Να είναι τυχαίο δεύτερη μέρα αυτές οι ταχύτητες; Δε νομίζω...Εκτός κι αν μας καλοπιάνουν :Razz:   Anyway...κατεβάζω από παντού σε http με 1100-1700kb/sec! Σε torrent 900-1200kb/sec και τα speedtest (δε δίνω πλέον ιδιαίτερη σημασία) δίνουν 6500 με 9800 kbps...(Τη στιγμή που κατεβάζω peak 1700kb τι 9800kbps και πράσινα άλογα λένε...).

----------


## AnastasiosK

Εμενα με πηρε τεχνικος σημερα τηλ , η γραμμη δυστηχως δεν ανεβαινει αλλο (7.2mbit) αλλα μην ειμαστε κ αχαριστοι , αν κατεβαζω με 800kb/s μερα μεσημερι , δεν με χαλαει καθολου.

Υ.Γ δεν προλαβαινα να βαζω link στο rapidshare  :Razz:

----------


## greekzero

> Και σε εμένα έχουν ψιλοστρόσει όσο αφορά την ταχύτητα αλλά έχω πάρα πολλά disconnects. Παρατήρησα ενα SNR μεταξύ 3 - 6 dB. Σε εσάς που κυμαίνονται οι τιμές?


Εκεί κυμαίνεται και η δικη μου η γραμμή φιλε και έχω disconects.νόμιζα πως έστρωσαν τις τελευταίες δυο ημερες αλλα έκανα λάθος γιατί μου έκανε κάποια disconects σήμερα.

----------


## Avesael

Τάσο, έχεις premium account στο rapidshare;

----------


## Avesael

Αν ναι...Αξίζει να πληρώσεις λίγα δολλάρια για άνετο downloading!  :Cool:

----------


## Avesael

> Εκεί κυμαίνεται και η δικη μου η γραμμή φιλε και έχω disconects.νόμιζα πως έστρωσαν τις τελευταίες δυο ημερες αλλα έκανα λάθος γιατί μου έκανε κάποια disconects σήμερα.


Πάντως σε εμένα πετάει και σήμερα (από το απόγευμα που γύρισα σπίτι τουλάχιστον). :One thumb up:

----------


## Nemessis

> Πάντως σε εμένα πετάει και σήμερα (από το απόγευμα που γύρισα σπίτι τουλάχιστον).


Το SNR σου που κυμαινεται?

----------


## Avesael

> Το SNR σου που κυμαινεται?


13-14db download, 5-6db upload

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Τάσο, έχεις premium account στο rapidshare;


Μου εχει δωσει ενας φιλος τους κωδικους του και το εχω λιωσει  :Cool:

----------


## Avesael

Μπαγάσα!  :Wink:

----------


## original21paul

καλησπερα!ειχε κανεις σημερα προβλημα χρονισμου???εμενα απο τις 4 το μεσημερι μεχρι και πριν απο λιγο ηταν νεκρο!εδω και μιση ωρα περιπου ειναι οκ...οσο ζω ελπιζω!!! :Razz:

----------


## Cacofonix

> Μου εχει δωσει ενας φιλος τους κωδικους του και το εχω λιωσει


Δεν σε βρίσκουνε από την ip;

----------


## AnastasiosK

Off Topic


		Με την ip ισως υπαρχει προβλημα σε περιπτωση που loggarei αυτος αμεσως μετα , ειλικρινα δε ξερω , δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## strange7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Καινούργιος είμαι ! Αυτη την στιγμή εχω OTENET αλλα ληγει τον Σεπτεμβριο ! Εχω έναν dealer της ΟΝ που με έχει τρελάνει ! Μένω Πειραιά και καλύπτομαι απο το δίκτυο ! Όμως δίνει πραγματικά ότι υπόσχεται ?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και Καλώς σας Βρήκα !

----------


## mion_15

> Εκεί κυμαίνεται και η δικη μου η γραμμή φιλε και έχω disconects.νόμιζα πως έστρωσαν τις τελευταίες δυο ημερες αλλα έκανα λάθος γιατί μου έκανε κάποια disconects σήμερα.



Κι εμένα τα ίδια!!! :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 

Εκει που έλεγα ότι έστρωσαν τα πράγματα (από χθες εώς και σήμερα τ'απόγευμα δεν είχα disconnects), να που εμφανίστηκαν πάλι !!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Από της 20:00 με έχει ταράξει (ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω). Τα νευρα μου...Το χειρότερο είναι ότι προσπάθησα να δω ταινία από την ON και είχα βαρεθεί να κόβεται στην μέση. Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή, Έχω βαρεθεί να τους παίρνω συνέχεια τηλέφωνο και να μην γίνεται τίποτα. 

Τον λογαριασμό ξέρανε να τον εκδώσουν...να διορθώσουν όμως τα disconnects τίποτα. Εκεί κάνουν τους κινέζους. :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## wolfy

> Τον λογαριασμό ξέρανε να τον εκδώσουν...να διορθώσουν όμως τα disconnects τίποτα. Εκεί κάνουν τους κινέζους.


Κάνε και συ τον κινέζο τότε....Εφόσον η κατάσταση δεν έχει βελτιωθεί μην πληρώσεις (πλήρωσε μόνο τα τηλ που έκανες)...Ζήτα να σου πιστωθούν οι μέρες που δεν έιχες ιντερνετ...

----------


## greekzero

Εγώ πάντως εάν δε δω SNR margin στη γραμμή μου πάνω από 9 δεν πληρώνω κανένα λογαριασμό.Εάν τo αφήσω έτσι με τo 5 που έχει τo χειμώνα δε θα συγχρονίζει καθόλου και εάν συγχρονίσει θα πέφτει κάθε λεπτό.

----------


## subliminal

To rapidshare τα εδωσε ολα...  :Worthy:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Sherlock Holmes?? Ατςς , ουτε κ εγω ξερω τι εχω απο holmes , marple kai poirot.

Μια χαρα η ταχυτητα  :Wink:

----------


## ermis333

> Εγώ πάντως εάν δε δω SNR margin στη γραμμή μου πάνω από 9 δεν πληρώνω κανένα λογαριασμό.Εάν τo αφήσω έτσι με τo 5 που έχει τo χειμώνα δε θα συγχρονίζει καθόλου και εάν συγχρονίσει θα πέφτει κάθε λεπτό.


Σε αυτό δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει κάτι η ΟΝ τα πόσα SNR/attenuation κτλ έχεις εξαρτώνται από την ποιότητα των καλωδίων που έχεις στο σπίτι σου καθώς και από την απόστασή σου από το DSLAM.

----------


## greekzero

επάνω στην ίδια γραμμή είχα tellas 4 mbit και τo snr margin ήτανε 29 και ποτε δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. είμαι 2.5 χιλιόμετρα από τo dslam και νομίζω ότι άνετα μπορώ να πάρω 10 mbit από έναν provider χωρίς προβλήματα.Είναι πρόβλημα τις on στο setup στο dslam γιατί τo ίδιο πρόβλημα τo έχουνε οι περισσότεροι χρηστες τις με snr margin 5 και 6.

----------


## Nemessis

> επάνω στην ίδια γραμμή είχα tellas 4 mbit και τo snr margin ήτανε 29 και ποτε δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. είμαι 2.5 χιλιόμετρα από τo dslam και νομίζω ότι άνετα μπορώ να πάρω 10 mbit από έναν provider χωρίς προβλήματα.Είναι πρόβλημα τις on στο setup στο dslam γιατί τo ίδιο πρόβλημα τo έχουνε οι περισσότεροι χρηστες τις με snr margin 5 και 6.


Και εγώ μιά από τα ίδια είμαι. To SNR δεν έχει ξεπεράσει ποτέ τα 6!! Δέν ξέρω εάν έχει νοήμα και εάν είναι εφικτό η ΟΝ να ζητήσει νέο ζεύγος εάν όντως το υπάρχων είναι προβληματικό.

----------


## nsakel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Κι εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα χτές στον Κορυδαλλό!

Internet:
Upload: 1053 Kbps.
Download: 5823 Kbps.
Χτές το Download ήταν γύρω στα 6500 Kbps.
Στο free download manager κατεβάζω από rapidshare με 350 περίπου ανά αρχείο. Αν κατεβάζω μόνο ένα αρχείο δεν ανεβαίνει παραπάνω.

Τηλέφωνο:
Ποιότητα πολύ καλή.
Ο ασύρματος δουλεύει κανονικά.
Δεν έχω όμως ακόμα εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.

Video Box:
Δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.

Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα ανέβουν τα νούμερα όταν στρώσει η γραμμή!!!!

----------


## greekzero

> Και εγώ μιά από τα ίδια είμαι. To SNR δεν έχει ξεπεράσει ποτέ τα 6!! Δέν ξέρω εάν έχει νοήμα και εάν είναι εφικτό η ΟΝ να ζητήσει νέο ζεύγος εάν όντως το υπάρχων είναι προβληματικό.


Αλλιώς θα κάνω αίτηση διακοπής γιατί δεν θέλω να περάσω όλο τo καλοκαίρι με αποσυνδέσεις.Δεν ξέρω από δευτερα θα τους πάρο ένα τηλέφωνο και επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι εάν τους πω πάλι για low snr και τα ίδια που τους λέω ένα μηνα τώρα θα με γράψουνε.Οποτε θα τους δηλώσω ότι δεν δουλεύει τίποτα.

----------


## aZiMuTh

Είναι απίστευτοι!

Μόλις με πήρε μια 'ψαρωμένη' κοπελίτσα από την ΟΝ (με απόκρυψη κλήσης φυσικά) για να με ρωτήσει:

"..Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν αυτή την στιγμή το Ιντερνετ σας λειτουργεί κανονικά"


 :Razz: 


Προφανέστατα της είπα οτι "όχι, δεν λειτουργεί ''κανονικά" και ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΗΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΑΥΤΟ".  Βρήκα κι εγώ ευκαιρία να τους (ξανα-μανα) πω για τα συνεχή disconnects, κλπ. κλπ.

Η κοπελίτσα μου εξήγησε οτι της έχουν δώσει ένα φυλλάδιο "με κάτι IP" και κάνει "μια ενημέρωση" παίρνοντας τους αντίστοιχους χρήστες.  Οπότε τώρα που με σημειώσε κι εμένα σαν "προβληματικό" υπάρχει μια ελπίδα κάποιος απ'το τεχνικό τμήμα να κοιτάξει λίγο και την δική μου περίπτωση.

Υ.Γ.  Για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί αρκετά, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι και καλά. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.  Τα disconnects δίνουν και παίρνουν (για να δώσω ένα ασήμαντο παράδειγμα, με MSN είναι αδύνατον να κάνω chat πάνω από 15' χωρίς να με πετάξει έξω)  και το τηλέφωνο συνεχίζει να τρελένεται...

----------


## greekzero

Εγώ ποτε δεν είχα πρόβλημα η καλωδίωση έξω από τo σπίτι μπήκε πέρσι είναι όλο καινούργια,έως και τo καφάο απέναντι πάλι ολοκαίνουργια καλώδια γενικά οι καλωδιώσεις είναι jet και από έξω και μέσα στο σπίτι..Είναι θέμα τις on.

----------


## tkonto

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι πρέπει να κάνω όταν αλλάξω το ρουτερ και βγάλω το Pirelli?
Πρέπει να σετάρω με το χέρι τα VPI/VCI?

----------


## mpamparos

Ξερετε γιατι η Λαρισα πηρε το κυπελλο;;

Γιατι ηταν ΟΝ!

----------


## Cacofonix

> Ξερετε γιατι η Λαρισα πηρε το κυπελλο;;
> 
> Γιατι ηταν ΟΝ!


Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβψ αυτή την χορηγία...Αφού δεν υπάρχει On στη Λάρισα, ποιος Λαρισαίος θα βάλει On;

----------


## mpamparos

Ε μονο για προβολη...

----------


## Cacofonix

> Ε μονο για προβολη...


Για τον τελικό δλδ;

----------


## Nemessis

> Για τον τελικό δλδ;


Είχαν δηλώσει πώς θέλουν να επεκταθούν και στην περιφέρεια κ αντι να ξεκινήσουν με εργασίες ξεκινήσαν "για άλλη μια φορά" προσπαθοντας να κερδίσουν τις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## charis_k

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι πρέπει να κάνω όταν αλλάξω το ρουτερ και βγάλω το Pirelli?
> Πρέπει να σετάρω με το χέρι τα VPI/VCI?


....Ναι. απλο ειναι :One thumb up:  

*0 (MHΔΕΝ) DISCONNECTS ME TO LINKSYS.*

Xθες μεσημερι που το Pirelli ΔΕΝ συγχρονιζοταν μεχρι το βραδι σερι, το Linksys δεν μασησε λεπτο.
 Απλα βρηκα λαθος στιγμη να τσεκαρω το iptv, δλδ να βαλω το Πιρελι να μας δειξει τι κανει με το sagem που δεν ta ειχα αγγιξει ακομη.
Το Pirelli δεν εμπαινε, enw to  Linksys EΥΚΛΑ :One thumb up: 
Kala ti εκαναν χθες στο δικτυο που το προκαλεσε αυτο το κουφο :Thinking:  ? 


Στις φωτο φαινονται τα ορια μου (σχεδον...) και τα στοιχεια της γραμμης. Λειπει ενα τορεντ client σε αλλο pc tou lan λιγο πιο περα... :Razz:  (κανει dl/ul - 45/25)
Εχω δει και 1100+ so far.

Thnx God ολα καλα.
Το θεσπεσιο με το χθεσινο θεμα του Pirelli ειναι πως οι τεχνικη υποστηριξη το απεδωσε σε εκρεμμοτητa της φορητοτητασ kai  μη ολοκληρωση της ενεργοποιησης :Stunned:  :ROFL:  
Λεω, μα καλα, τους κλεβω το inernet με το linksys?
Meta διαβαζω στο forum για ενα παλικαρι που χ8ες απο 4μμ μεχρι το βραδι ειχε νεκρο πιρελι και φρικαρα giati, 1.με το οτι το Linksys εμπαινε τζαμι και 2.με το call center.
Μετα (brady)ξανακουμπωσα το pirelli kai ειδα και το ον-τν.

----------


## original21paul

> ....Ναι. απλο ειναι 
> 
> *0 (MHΔΕΝ) DISCONNECTS ME TO LINKSYS.*
> 
> Xθες μεσημερι που το Pirelli ΔΕΝ συγχρονιζοταν μεχρι το βραδι σερι, το Linksys δεν μασησε λεπτο.
>  Απλα βρηκα λαθος στιγμη να τσεκαρω το iptv, δλδ να βαλω το Πιρελι να μας δειξει τι κανει με το sagem που δεν ta ειχα αγγιξει ακομη.
> Το Pirelli δεν εμπαινε, enw to  Linksys EΥΚΛΑ
> Kala ti εκαναν χθες στο δικτυο που το προκαλεσε αυτο το κουφο ? 
> 
> ...


αστα να πανε φιλε για χθες!εγω τα τραβηξα αυτα που λες!σκεφτομαι αρκετο καιρο να παω να παρω το wag200 μηπως ειναι καλυτερα γενικα αλλα λεω μηπως καταλαβουν οι της ΟΝ τι λαλακια εχουν κανει και να ανοιξουν τις πορτες και τα παραθυρα και μπορουν ΟΛΟΙ να εκμεταλευτουν τις δυνατοτητες που απ' οτι φαινεται εχει το pirelli!!αντε να δουμε.... :Wink:

----------


## charis_k

> αστα να πανε φιλε για χθες!εγω τα τραβηξα αυτα που λες!σκεφτομαι αρκετο καιρο να παω να παρω το wag200 μηπως ειναι καλυτερα γενικα αλλα λεω μηπως καταλαβουν οι της ΟΝ τι λαλακια εχουν κανει και να ανοιξουν τις πορτες και τα παραθυρα και μπορουν ΟΛΟΙ να εκμεταλευτουν τις δυνατοτητες που απ' οτι φαινεται εχει το pirelli!!αντε να δουμε....


Φιλε εχω καταληξει στα εξης:

1.Το wag200g μου ειναι εντελως απαραιτητο, και μετα το χθεσινο εδειξε κατι παραπανω ακομα :Wink:  
(ισως άλλα που αναφερονται στο forum na einai kai pio συμβατα με το iptv,αν και υποθετω πως αν μαθουμε ολες τισ ρυθμισεισ που κρυβουν, θα παιζουν σχεδον ολα..)

2.αν δεν παιζει λαλακια με τη γραμμη σου ή την ενεργοποιηση, ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ, αρκει να μην χρειαστει να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο. Θελουν να εξυπηρετησουν, ειναι ευγενικοι,προσπαθουν πολυ, αλλα το τι κουφο θα σου ξεφουρνισουν ωρες ωρες ειναι περαν καθε φαντασιας.  :ROFL:  Ακου για το προχθεσινο ακυρο θεμα του pirelli να μου πει το tech support, οτι εκρεμμει η φορητοτητα και ειναι λογικο να μην μπαινω :No no:  
Αν δεν διαβαζα το post σου προχθεσ βραδυ, iptv den θα ειχα δει ακομα (απλα να δω τι παιζει ηθελα για λιγο....)

Αρα εμπιστευομαι το δικτυτο τους so far, αλλα ΟΧΙ το τι μου λενε τηλεφωνικα... :ROFL:  
Εχω υποσχεθει πως δε θα τους ξαναπαρω τηλ αν εχω προβλημα, παρα μονο αμα φτασω στο αμην.. :Whistle:

----------


## Cacofonix

> Εχω υποσχεθει πως δε θα τους ξαναπαρω τηλ αν εχω προβλημα, παρα μονο αμα φτασω στο αμην..


Εγώ φίλε τους έχω πάρει μόνο μια φορά τηλέφωνο και αυτό σχετικά με τον αριθμό που μου δώσανε. Αφού τα ξέρώ...

----------


## rtcwrules

Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα περίπου το ping στο πρώτο hop από το θεικό νούμερο των 6ms ανέβηκε στο πολύ κακό των 26ms. Είναι σταθερά στα 26ms ακόμη και τα ξημερώματα. DSLAM Φρεαττύδος. Όσοι έχουν διάθεση ας πουν πόσα ms έχουν στο πρώτο hop καθώς και την περιοχή τους . Ευχαριστώ

----------


## bill31k

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ/OFF.
ΑΠΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ.
ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟ 3com OFFICECONNECT-PSTN ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΤΕ DISCONNECTS. ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ.
TA DOWNLOADS EINAI ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 800Κ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ 1,1-1,2Μ ΜΕ MANAGERS.
TORRENTS ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ.

ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΜΙΛΑΓΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ CC, ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ 61617..
ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΛΑΓΑ.."ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ??"

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΡΓΟΥΣΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΘΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ Ο ΠΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ. ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΑΤΡΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑΣ ΜΟΥ
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΧΑΣΟΥΡΑ...

----------


## Nemessis

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
> 
> ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ/OFF.
> ΑΠΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ.
> ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟ 3com OFFICECONNECT-PSTN ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΤΕ DISCONNECTS. ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ.
> TA DOWNLOADS EINAI ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 800Κ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ 1,1-1,2Μ ΜΕ MANAGERS.
> TORRENTS ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ.
> 
> ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΜΙΛΑΓΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ CC, ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ 61617..
> ...


Για να μην έχεις disconnects και τέτοιες ταχύτητες υποθέτω έχεις SNR πάνω από 8 dB ?

----------


## bill31k

*ΦΡΕΣΚΟ:*

Statistics -- ADSL
 Mode: ADSL2+  Line Coding: Trellis On  Status: No Defect  Link Power State: L0    Downstream Upstream SNR Margin (dB): 4.8  7.5  Attenuation (dB): 31.0  25.2  Output Power (dBm): 12.0  12.2  Attainable Rate (Kbps): 11444  1156  Rate (Kbps): 10666  1023  MSGc (number of bytes in overhead channel message): 83  12  B (number of bytes in Mux Data Frame): 242  31  M (number of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame): 1  4  T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes): 1  4  R (number of check bytes in FEC Data Frame): 12  16  S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length): 0.7260  3.9724  L (number of bits in PMD Data Frame): 2810  290  D (interleaver depth): 64  16  Delay (msec): 11  15

----------


## greekzero

Downstream Upstream SNR Margin (dB): 4.8 7.5 
downstream margin 4.8 και δεν έχεις disconects?

margin
6dB ή παρακάτω είναι πολύ κακό και είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις προβλήματα συγχρονισμού
7dB-10dB μέτριο αλλά δεν αφήνει πολύ χώρο για διακυμάνσεις
11dB-20dB καλό χωρίς προβλήματα συγχρονισμού
20dB-28dB εξαιρετικό
29dB και πάνω = αστέρι

Για την Attenuation

20dB και κάτω = αστέρι
20dB-30dB εξαιρετικό
30dB-40dB πολύ καλό
40dB-50dB καλό
50dB-60dB φτωχό με πιθανά προβλήματα σύνδεσης
60dB και πάνω = σίγουρα προβλήματα σύνδεσης

----------


## bill31k

ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ...ΠΟΤΕ DISCONNECT ΜΕ ΤΟ 3COM
KAI ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ μTORRENT ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΜΕ 800-900Κ

----------


## greekzero

ναι ρε φιλε επειδή μας έδωσες τα stats τις γραμμής κάπως περίεργα μήπως μπορείς να μας δωσεις τo downstream margin και τo upstream μονο?

----------


## bill31k

SNR Margin (dB): Downstream 5.1 / Upstream8.2

ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ 3com - 3CRWDR200A-75

----------


## greekzero

thanks

----------


## original21paul

μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως γινεται με τετοια αποτελεσματα να κατεβαζω απο rapid με download manager με 350-400kb\s???

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ειναι πιταρισμενοι oi server του rapid αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα κ παλι  κατεβαζω με 630kb/s , τι να σου πω..δε ξερω..

----------


## greekzero

> SNR Margin (dB): Downstream 5.1 / Upstream8.2
> 
> ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ 3com - 3CRWDR200A-75


Να και τα δικά μου βρε φιλε τι να πω και εγώ έχω disconects κάθε μιση ώρα.Για πες μου αφησες τo modem και έκανε τις ρυθμίσεις μονο του? τι έβαλες στα settings?

----------


## bill31k

Manual ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ (ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ROUTER ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΝΟΥ):


*INTERNET SETTINGS -> ADD ->* 

VPI: 8
VCI: 35
SERVICE CATEGORY: UBR WITHOUT PCR
QoS disabled

*NEXT ->*

PPPoE
LLC/SNAP-BRIDGING

*NEXT ->*

PPP Usernam: on
PPP Password: on
PPPoE Service Name: (οτι θες)
Authentication Method: AUTO

Dial on Demand disabled
Use Static IP Address disabled

*NEXT ->*

Enable NAT enabled
Enable IGMP Multicast disabled
Enable WAN Servis enabled

*NEXT -> SAVE*

----------


## greekzero

Thanks buddy ναι είχε ίδιο menu αλλα τo έκανα upgrade χτες και άλλαξε λιγάκι αλλα σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι τo ίδιο modem τo μονο που αλλάζει είναι τo wireless τo δικό σου είναι πιο δυνατό.

----------


## Nemessis

[quote=greekzero;1142549]Downstream Upstream SNR Margin (dB): 4.8 7.5 
downstream margin 4.8 και δεν έχεις disconects?
  [/q uote]

Αυτό που βλέπω τελικά είναι πώς όσοι συνδρομητές έχουν SNR 6 dB και κάτω (όπως έγω π.χ.  :Evil: ) έχουν πάρα πολλά προβλήματα όσο αφορά τα disconnects. Είμαι περίεργος να δώ τι θα κάνον για αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Avesael

> μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως γινεται με τετοια αποτελεσματα να κατεβαζω απο rapid με download manager με 350-400kb\s???


Paul, δεν παίζει ρόλο τι λέει ο κάθε σερβερ του speedtest.net. Κι εμένα μου έβγαζε μαξιμουμ 6500 με 7000mbps και κατέβαζα με 14mbps/sec καποια στιγμή και στανταρ 10 με 12 !

----------


## original21paul

συμφωνω avesalom αλλα μου φαινεται κουλο γιατι χθες και προχθες κατεβαζα απο το rapid με download manager 1100kb\s και χωρις manager με 800kb\s! :Thinking:

----------


## pan.nl

> *ΦΡΕΣΚΟ:*
> 
> Statistics -- ADSL
>  Mode: ADSL2+  
> Line Coding: Trellis On  
> Status: No Defect  Link Power
> State: L0    
>                          Downstream             Upstream 
> SNR Margin (dB): 4.8  7.5  
> ...


Τα συμμάζεψα λίγο για να είναι πιο ευανάγνωστα, ελπίζω να είναι ΟΚ τώρα. Έχεις πάρα πολύ θόρυβο πάντως, είσαι τυχερός που δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## mion_15

[quote=Nemessis;1143070]


> Downstream Upstream SNR Margin (dB): 4.8 7.5 
> downstream margin 4.8 και δεν έχεις disconects?
> [/q uote]
> 
> Αυτό που βλέπω τελικά είναι πώς όσοι συνδρομητές έχουν SNR 6 dB και κάτω (όπως έγω π.χ. ) έχουν πάρα πολλά προβλήματα όσο αφορά τα disconnects. Είμαι περίεργος να δώ τι θα κάνον για αυτό το θέμα.


 
Μία από τα ίδια κι εγώ με τον θόρυβο (5 εώς 8 dB) και πολλά disconnects.

Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι σήμερα το modem κλειδώνει στα 9791kbps για downstream, ενώ όλες τις προηγούμενες μέρες κλείδωνε στα 10011 kbps.

Άντε να δούμε εάν με αυτή την αλλαγή θα στρώσει η κατάσταση...

----------


## greekzero

Χωρίς να θέλω να σας απογοητεύσω φιλαράκια όσοι έχουμε downstream margin από 5 έως 7 εάν δεν μας κατεβάσουνε στα 8 mbps δεν πρόκειται να δούμε σταθερή σύνδεση.Εκτος και εάν κάνουν κάτι άλλο που δεν τo νομίζω γιατί εάν μπορούσαν θα τo έκαναν.

*Spoiler:*




			INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1023 Kbps.
Download:  11583 Kbps.
WAN IP:  xxxxxxxxx
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.134
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20


05/07/2007  02:52:44 NTP Date/Time updated.    
05/07/2007  01:52:47 NTP Date/Time updated.    
05/07/2007  00:52:49 NTP Date/Time updated.    
05/06/2007  23:52:51 NTP Date/Time updated.    
05/06/2007  23:30:13 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  23:30:12 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  23:30:11 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  23:30:11 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  23:30:11 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  23:30:11 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  23:30:11 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  23:30:11 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  23:29:47 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  23:29:47 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  23:29:47 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  22:52:53 NTP Date/Time updated.    
05/06/2007  22:40:06 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  22:40:05 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  22:40:05 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  22:40:05 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  22:40:04 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  22:40:04 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  22:40:04 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  22:40:04 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  22:39:40 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  22:39:40 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  22:39:40 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  22:29:13 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  22:29:12 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxx
05/06/2007  22:29:12 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  22:29:12 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  22:29:11 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  22:29:11 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  22:29:11 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  22:29:11 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  22:28:47 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  22:28:47 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  22:28:47 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  22:23:42 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  22:23:41 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  22:23:41 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  22:23:41 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  22:23:41 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  22:23:41 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  22:23:41 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  22:23:41 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  22:23:16 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  22:23:16 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  22:23:16 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  22:03:52 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  22:03:51 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxx
05/06/2007  22:03:51 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  22:03:51 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  22:03:50 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  22:03:50 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  22:03:50 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  22:03:50 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  22:03:26 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  22:03:26 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  22:03:26 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:57:15 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:57:13 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:57:13 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:57:13 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:57:13 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:57:13 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:57:13 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:57:13 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:56:37 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:56:37 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:56:37 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:54:19 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:54:18 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:54:18 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:54:18 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:54:17 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:54:17 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:54:17 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:54:14 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
05/06/2007  21:54:12 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:54:12 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:54:12 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:54:12 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:54:12 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:54:12 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:54:12 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
05/06/2007  21:54:12 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:53:47 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:53:47 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:53:47 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:52:54 NTP Date/Time updated.    
05/06/2007  21:50:42 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:50:41 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:50:40 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:50:40 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:50:40 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:50:40 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:50:40 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:50:40 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:49:50 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:49:50 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:49:50 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:39:42 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:39:41 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:39:40 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:39:40 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:39:40 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:39:40 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:39:40 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:39:40 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:39:05 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:39:05 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:39:05 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:37:56 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:37:55 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:37:54 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:37:54 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:37:54 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:37:54 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:37:54 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:37:54 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:37:24 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:37:24 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:37:24 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:31:14 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:31:13 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:31:13 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:31:13 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:31:13 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:31:13 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:31:13 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:31:13 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:30:38 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:30:38 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:30:38 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:25:58 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:25:57 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:25:57 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:25:57 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:25:56 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:25:56 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:25:56 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:25:48 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:25:48 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:25:48 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:25:48 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:24:59 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:24:59 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:24:59 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:21:58 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:21:57 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:21:56 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:21:56 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:21:56 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:21:56 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:21:56 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:21:52 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:21:52 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : Timeout in LCP negotiation
05/06/2007  21:21:52 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:21:22 PPPoE receive PADT        
05/06/2007  21:21:02 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:21:02 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:21:02 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:21:02 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:21:02 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:21:02 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:20:50 If(11) PPP Dial timeout :< 52000
05/06/2007  21:20:27 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:19:58 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:19:58 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:19:58 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:19:58 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:19:58 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:19:58 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:19:50 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:19:50 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:19:20 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:19:20 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:19:20 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  21:14:22 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  21:14:21 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxx
05/06/2007  21:14:20 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  21:14:20 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  21:14:20 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  21:14:20 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  21:14:20 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  21:14:20 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
05/06/2007  21:14:20 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  21:13:45 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  21:13:45 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  21:13:45 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  20:52:55 NTP Date/Time updated.    
05/06/2007  20:10:15 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
05/06/2007  20:10:13 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxx
05/06/2007  20:10:13 PPPoE1 start PPP          
05/06/2007  20:10:13 PPPoE receive PADS        
05/06/2007  20:10:13 PPPoE send PADR           
05/06/2007  20:10:13 PPPoE receive PADO        
05/06/2007  20:10:13 PPPoE send PADI           
05/06/2007  20:10:13 ADSL Media Up !           
05/06/2007  20:09:48 PPPoE stop                
05/06/2007  20:09:48 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
05/06/2007  20:09:48 ADSL Media Down !         
05/06/2007  19:52:57 192.168.1.20 logout       
05/06/2007  19:52:57 TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com).
05/06/2007  19:52:57 NTP Date/Time updated.    
08/01/2003  00:00:26 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE1 get IP :Lips Sealed: xxxxxxxxxx
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE1 start PPP          
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE receive PADS        
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE send PADR           
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE receive PADO        
08/01/2003  00:00:24 PPPoE send PADI           
08/01/2003  00:00:24 ADSL Media Up !           
08/01/2003  00:00:04 192.168.1.20 login success

----------


## Kay

Λοιπόν σήμερα πρώτη μέρα που έχω καθαρά 10Mbit - τηλεόραση παίζει ποιότητα dvd και το τηλέφωνο κρύσταλλο...

Μάλλον εισακούστηκαν οι προσευχές μου... Κατέβασα ένα πρόγραμμα 2Gb σε λιγότερο από 30 λεπτά.

----------


## greekzero

Επιτέλους disconections τέλος εποχής.Με πήρε σήμερα νωρίς τo πρωί τεχνικός από την on ΌΧΙ από τo 13801 και μου είπε ότι έκανε κάποιες βελτιώσεις στη γραμμή μου και ανέβηκε τo margin πάνω από τo ασφαλές όριο και δεν θα ξαναδώ αποσυνδέσεις.
3Com
Stream Type 	Actual Data Rate
Up Stream 	1064 (Kbps.)
Down Stream 	10020 (Kbps.)

Operation Data 	Upstream  Downstream
Noise Margin 	6 dB 	  17 dB
Attenuation 	43 dB 	  35 dB

----------


## sportis

μπραβο τετοια να βλεπω  :Worthy:

----------


## greekzero

Υπόψην ότι οι βελτιώσεις που έγιναν τις έκανε από εκεί.Οποτε είναι κάτι που γίνετε  αφού οι supporters ανοίξουνε ticket και αυτό πάει στους τεχνικούς τις on.Τo θέμα είναι ποτε θα τo δούνε τo ticket οι άνθρωποι τις on ανάλογα τo φόρτο εργασίας.Αποτέλεσμα πάρτε τους όσοι έχετε αποσυνδέσεις και δηλώστε τους τo πρόβλημα σας να τo φτιάξουν. :One thumb up:   :Clap:

----------


## M.L.

> Υπόψην ότι οι βελτιώσεις που έγιναν τις έκανε από εκεί.Οποτε είναι κάτι που γίνετε  αφού οι supporters ανοίξουνε ticket και αυτό πάει στους τεχνικούς τις on.Τo θέμα είναι ποτε θα τo δούνε τo ticket οι άνθρωποι τις on ανάλογα τo φόρτο εργασίας.Αποτέλεσμα πάρτε τους όσοι έχετε αποσυνδέσεις και δηλώστε τους τo πρόβλημα σας να τo φτιάξουν.


Τη στιγμή που έκαναν τις ρυθμίσεις είχες το Pirelli ή τον router της 3com?

----------


## Avesael

Δε νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο αυτό...

Έχει να κάνει με τη ρύθμιση της γραμμής και όχι του router...(νομίζω)

----------


## greekzero

Όπως τα λέει ο avesalom είναι.Είπα του τεχνικού ότι δεν δουλεύω τo pirelli γιατί κάνω port forwarding σε κάποιες συσκευές στο σπίτι.Λέει ok βάλε τo επάνω εάν θέλεις να σιγουρευτώ ότι και τα settings του pirelli είναι ok και μετά βάλε τον δικό σου.Έγιναν οι ρυθμίσεις στην γραμμή με πήρε πίσω τηλέφωνο και είπε ότι ας τo τεστάρω και εάν έχω πρόβλημα ξανά ας τo δηλώσω στο support.So far από τις 9 τo πρωί που έγινε η ρύθμιση τις γραμμής δεν έχω κανένα disconection και από ταχύτητες είμαι κανόνι. :Worthy:   :One thumb up:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Εχει δικιο ο Χρηστος , πηραν και μενα πριν 3-4 μερες , τσεκαρουν την γραμμη αλλα υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να μπουν και στο router για να τσεκαρουν ρυθμισεις.(Σε μενα τουλαχιστον το εκαναν)

----------


## M.L.

> Έχει να κάνει με τη ρύθμιση της γραμμής και όχι του router...(νομίζω)


Χμ! Μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο......μπορεί και όχι....Θα δείξει...

----------


## Nemessis

> Υπόψην ότι οι βελτιώσεις που έγιναν τις έκανε από εκεί.Οποτε είναι κάτι που γίνετε  αφού οι supporters ανοίξουνε ticket και αυτό πάει στους τεχνικούς τις on.Τo θέμα είναι ποτε θα τo δούνε τo ticket οι άνθρωποι τις on ανάλογα τo φόρτο εργασίας.Αποτέλεσμα πάρτε τους όσοι έχετε αποσυνδέσεις και δηλώστε τους τo πρόβλημα σας να τo φτιάξουν.


 Έχω δηλώσει βλάβη/ες εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες και τίποτε δεν έχει γίνει. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την στάση τους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Έχουν καταντήσει να είναι περισσότερα τα  disconnects παρά τα downloads σε αυτό το διάστημα.  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## greekzero

Ξαναπάρε τους και πρήξε τους νέμεση τα disconects διορθώνονται.Παίρνε τους κάθε μέρα και ζάλιζε τους όπως έκανα και εγώ ζήτησε τον υπεύθυνο στο 13800 και εάν σου πει αυτός που σήκωσε τo τηλέφωνο εάν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω εγώ πες του όχι γιατί εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες ανοίξατε ticket αλλα ένας θεός ξέρει που τo στείλατε γιατί ακόμα οι τεχνικοί δεν τo έχουν επιληφθεί.

----------


## Nemessis

> Ξαναπάρε τους και πρήξε τους νέμεση τα disconects διορθώνονται.Παίρνε τους κάθε μέρα και ζάλιζε τους όπως έκανα και εγώ ζήτησε τον υπεύθυνο στο 13800 και εάν σου πει αυτός που σήκωσε τo τηλέφωνο εάν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω εγώ πες του όχι γιατί εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες ανοίξατε ticket αλλα ένας θεός ξέρει που τo στείλατε γιατί ακόμα οι τεχνικοί δεν τo έχουν επιληφθεί.


Thanx. 'Ετσι και έτσι έχω εφαρμώσει να τους παίρνω κάθε δύο μέρες τηλέφωνο. Θα ακολουθησω όμως και την δική σου συμβουλή.  :One thumb up:

----------


## lefteris

Σαν πρωτη κινηση απο την ΟΝ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.

Μου βαλανε τηλεφωνο μεσα σε 2 ωρες απο την ωρα που ο ΟΤΕ διεκοψε το κυκλωμα.

Με πηρανε σημερα για την αποστολη εξοπλισμου (9/5 ραντεβου)

Μου ειπανε για full ενεργοποιηση 9/5 με το που παρω τον εξοπλισμο... Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## giorghs

> Σαν πρωτη κινηση απο την ΟΝ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.
> 
> Μου βαλανε τηλεφωνο μεσα σε 2 ωρες απο την ωρα που ο ΟΤΕ διεκοψε το κυκλωμα.
> 
> Με πηρανε σημερα για την αποστολη εξοπλισμου (9/5 ραντεβου)
> 
> Μου ειπανε για full ενεργοποιηση 9/5 με το που παρω τον εξοπλισμο... Αντε να δουμε...


Παίδες και εδώ μια από τα ίδια. Με ενεργοποίησαν σήμερα, είχα Internet από tellas, και δεν ψιλιάστηκα καν ότι με ενεργοποίησαν. Ξαφνικά έκανε reset το modem (έβλεπα video από YouTube) μόλις επανήρθε το modem μπήκα στο overview να δω το log και είδα ότι κλείδωσε στα 15 και κάτι. Τσεκάρω τα IP, βλέπω ON. Πραγματικά άντε να έμεινα 2 λεπτά εκτός Internet. Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει κανονικά, εισερχόμενα-εξερχόμενα. Παίζει εδώ μια χαρά. Απομένει μόνο h TV (Νέος Κόσμος, Ακρόπολη, με Fritz Fon! :-) ).

----------


## sportis

Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε σημερα ηρθε ο τεχνικος, κοιταξε την γραμμη δεν βρηκε τονο( αυτο το ξεραμε παμε παρακατω)  δεν βρηκε adsl ( οχ αυτο δεν μου αρεσει καθολου) δεν μπορω να κανω την συνδεση μου λεει εκει τρελαθηκα :Evil:   δεν προκειται να φυγεις αν δεν κανεις την συνδεση του λεω :Twisted Evil:   για να μην σας κουραζω τελικα εφτιαξε τα καλωδια ανοιγουμε το router και βρηκε το adsl  :Clap:   και μου λεει αφησε το για ενα 20 λεπτο και μετα οκ. το αφησα λοιπον και μετα ανοιξα το pc αλλα δεν εχει internet ειναι τοσο χαμηλη η ταχυτητα που δεν ανοιγουν καν οι σελιδες το αστειο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι η μοναδικη σελιδα που ανοιγει ειναι της ontelecoms.

----------


## vfragos

> Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε σημερα ηρθε ο τεχνικος, κοιταξε την γραμμη δεν βρηκε τονο( αυτο το ξεραμε παμε παρακατω) δεν βρηκε adsl ( οχ αυτο δεν μου αρεσει καθολου) δεν μπορω να κανω την συνδεση μου λεει εκει τρελαθηκα δεν προκειται να φυγεις αν δεν κανεις την συνδεση του λεω για να μην σας κουραζω τελικα εφτιαξε τα καλωδια ανοιγουμε το router και βρηκε το adsl  και μου λεει αφησε το για ενα 20 λεπτο και μετα οκ. το αφησα λοιπον και μετα ανοιξα το pc αλλα δεν εχει internet ειναι τοσο χαμηλη η ταχυτητα που δεν ανοιγουν καν οι σελιδες το αστειο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι η μοναδικη σελιδα που ανοιγει ειναι της ontelecoms.


Δεν έχει πάρει κανονική ip ακόμα το pirelli μάλλον. Πάρτους τηλέφωνο. Εάν έχεις άλλο router δοκίμασε και με αυτό.

----------


## greekzero

Εάν έχεις άλλο router όπως είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω βάλε τo επάνω με τα settings που έχουμε δώσει σε αλλα posts και θα είσαι λογικά ok.to pirelli δεν έχει μέσα settings για PPOE / LLC ακόμα και πρέπει να μπει τεχνικός τις on να στα φτιάξει.me ένα backup config που υπάρχει στο forum μπορείς να τo φτιάξεις και εσύ να παίξει.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Φρεσκο  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Φρεσκο


Αναστάσιε ... Θα αργήσεις λίγο για  το δεύτερο ...  :Whistle:  

Δεν έχουν οι υπόλοιποι peers ontelecoms ? ούτε κατεβάζεις ... ούτε ανεβάζεις ... :Laughing: 



ΥΓ ... Διόρθωσα και εγώ ... να μην σε δίνω χωρίς να το θέλω ...

----------


## blend

Ναι, φρέσκο και παράνομο...

Αλλά αφού θέλεις να "δώσεις" τον εαυτό σου, ας το αφήσουμε...

Μήπως να ρετουσάρεις το cap κάπως?   :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Sorry παιδες , το εβαλα βιαστικα . Καλα παει παντως  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cacofonix

Καλά πώς πιάνετε τέτοιες ταχύτητες, Εγώ πάνω από 100 δεν έχω δει σε torrent...

----------


## clep

δε μπορώ να καταλάβω - εγω μια φορά είδα τα 110 και τώρα σέρνομαι απο 0 μέχρι το πολύ 30  - τι διάολο να φταεί?

----------


## harris

> Καλά πώς πιάνετε τέτοιες ταχύτητες, Εγώ πάνω από 100 δεν έχω δει σε torrent...





> δε μπορώ να καταλάβω - εγω μια φορά είδα τα 110 και τώρα σέρνομαι απο 0 μέχρι το πολύ 30  - τι διάολο να φταεί?


Είναι καθαρά θέμα torrent και τίποτα παραπάνω...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Συμφωνω , αν εισαι μελος σε καλο torrent site που δεν γινεται πανικος απο leechers πιανεις τετοιες ταχυτητες και μερα μεσημερι , δεν ειναι θεμα γραμμης η τπτ αλλο.

----------


## RES

Kαλησπέρα παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum και θελω να σας γραψω κι εγω την εμπειρια μου απο την ΟΝ.Θα το πω απλα απο την ημερα που συνδεθηκα εχω με το ζορι 100kbps απο γνωστα site,NVIDIA,APPLE κτλ.Tηλεοραση σπανια βλεπω καλα και πολλες φορες μαυροασπρα, αν αποφασισει να ανοιξει to sagem οποτε ριχνουμε κι εναν dance με την κυρα απο τη χαρα μας γιατι παιδια παιζει στη μεση και H MΑΡΙΑ Η ΑΣΧΗΜΗ (on rec)και μου τη χαλαει ασχημα αφουη κυρα βλεπει και τις απαναληψεις .Μετα απο αρκετα τηλ με καλεσαν απο την ΟΝ και μου ειπαν οτι αυτοι ευθυνονται και θα διορθωθει η κατασταση αλλα δεν ξερουν ποτε και μεχρι τοτε υπομονη και 1000 συγνωμη κτλ.Προς  Πληροφορηση εχω ακομα pirelli και δεν υπαρχουν πολλες γνωσεις για αλλαγες σε ρουτερ και αλλα με διαφορες ρυθμισεις.Εγω παντος ενημερωσα τον κατα τα αλλα πολυ ευγενικο κυριο οτι δεν πληρωνω μεχρι να παραλαβω τις παροχες που υπεγραψα στο συμβολαιο.Κατα τα αλλα ευχαριστω ολους εσας για ολα τα θεματα που γραφετε, πραγματικα εχω μαθει παρα πολλα και γιαυτο αποφασισα να εγγραφω.

----------


## subliminal

Παρελαβα σημερα τον εξοπλισμο. Δοκιμαζω τωρα για πρωτη φορα το pirelli το οποιο γενικα δεν παει ασχημα. Ειχα 1 disconnect την τελευταια 1 ωρα πραγμα που δεν ειναι και ασχημο σε σχεση με αλλους φιλους εδω περα.

Το onrec,oncinema και iptv παιζουν σωστα χωρις προβληματα. Σε σχεση με το linksys το pirelli συγχρονιζει πιο ψηλα στα 12000 kbps (linksys=8996kbps) και μαλλον αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που φαινεται να εχω κερδισει απο 50-100 kB/sec σε downloads σε rapidshare. Επισης το browsing με το pirelli δειχνει να ειναι πιο γρηγορο και πιο responsive.

Μαλλον θα πρεπει να θεωρω τον εαυτο μου σχετικα τυχερο αφου γενικα εχω μια υπηρεσια με σχετικα λιγα προβληματα. Ευχομαι και στους αλλους να πανε ολα καλα με τα προβληματα τους και οσοι μελλουν να ενεργοποιηθουν να μην τα συναντησουν ποτε.

----------


## Avesael

> ... *Επισης το browsing με το pirelli δειχνει να ειναι πιο γρηγορο και πιο responsive.
> *


Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σχέση το browsing με τον ρούτερ...Εκτός κι αν στον "άλλο" ρούτερ έχεις πειράξει το Quality of Service...

----------


## Avesael

Εγώ προσωπικά με το Linksys έπιασα "ταβάνι" με καθαρό downloading 14mbit/sec

----------


## unicrdc

> Εγώ προσωπικά με το Linksys έπιασα "ταβάνι" με καθαρό downloading 14mbit/sec


Εγώ γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιάσω ούτε 1Mbit; Το pirreli δείχνει 12284 download. Μήπως μετράω λάθος;

----------


## Avesael

> Εγώ γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιάσω ούτε 1Mbit; Το pirreli δείχνει 12284 download. Μήπως μετράω λάθος;


Kατεβάζεις ένα αρχείο με 1024kb/sec (8mbit) ή ένα αρχείο με 128kb/sec (1mbit);;;

----------


## Avesael

Αν τυχόν κατεβάζεις με πάνω ή πολύ πάνω από 128kb/sec,σίγουρα η ταχύτητα σου δεν είναι 1mbit αλλά μεγαλύτερη...

Για δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις από NVIDIA.

----------


## mlab

το ονrec χρειαζεται καποια συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια?μπορει καποιος να μου πει με 2 λογια πως λειτουργει?επεισης με το ονvideo πιανω μονο 10-15 καναλια! αυτο ειναι ολο,νομιζα πως θα βλεπα τα free2air καναλια και ολα η εστω τα περισσοτερα ελληνικα!

----------


## subliminal

> το ονrec χρειαζεται καποια συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια?μπορει καποιος να μου πει με 2 λογια πως λειτουργει?επεισης με το ονvideo πιανω μονο 10-15 καναλια! αυτο ειναι ολο,νομιζα πως θα βλεπα τα free2air καναλια και ολα η εστω τα περισσοτερα ελληνικα!


Οταν πατας το κουμπι "tv" στο control σου ανοιγει το EPG δηλαδη το μενου με το προγραμμα των καναλιων. Ψηλα αριστερα φαινεται η ημερομηνια. Απο default εισαι στην σημερινη ημερομηνια. Τωρα πατωντας στο πρασινο κουμπι (ελπιζω να θυμαμαι σωστα τα χρωματα) πας μια ημερα πισω. Εκει λοιπον το program guide ενημερωνεται για να αποτυπωνει το προγραμμα της χθεσινης ημερας. Επιλεγεις την εκπομπη απο το καναλι που θες και πατας ok. Αυτο ειναι ολο.

----------


## mlab

subliminal να σαι καλα,κατι γινετε τωρα.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## subliminal

> subliminal να σαι καλα,κατι γινετε τωρα.


Καλες ip τηλεθεασεις.  :Smile:

----------


## cpnemo

Ήρθε λοιπόν η ώρα να ποστάρω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου.
Παρακολουθώ όλα τα νήματα του φόρουμ για την Ον από την πρώτη στιγμή και είμαι ενήμερος για όλα και τα αρνητικά και τα θετικά (ίσως λίγα ακόμα για τους περισσότερους).
Αίτηση 20/2 με φορητότητα .Λόγω ενεργού DSL στη γραμμή μου περίμενα να μου ελευθερωθεί η γραμμή μέχρι τις 15/4 (λήξη συμβάσεως με προηγούμενο πάροχο)
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 26/4
Πλήρης ενεργοποίηση 4/5 (πιστεύω αρκετά καλός χρόνος,δεδομένου της δεσμευμένης γραμμής)
Ιντερνετ : 
Ενώ στην αρχή συγχρόνισε πολύ ψηλά (περίπου 15000) κάθε μέρα και ανάλογα την ώρα αλλάζει ο συγχρονισμός μέχρι και 8000(δεν ξέρω που οφείλετε αυτό).Κατεβάζω 1.1ΜΒ/sec (όχι τορρεντ ή p2p) με download accelerator.(Φυσικά η TV τρελαίνετε τότε και χάνει τα πάντα ,λογικό αφού δεν έχω βάλει bandwidth limit στο κατέβασμα)
TV:
Δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά με ελάχιστα σπασίματα εικόνας ,προβλήματα ήχου μόνο όταν παρακολουθώ ΑΝΤ1. ΟΝ ΡΕC  και VOD λειτουργούν άψογα.
Προσπάθησα να το συνδέσω μέσω HDMI αλλά πέρναγε μόνο βίντεο και όχι ήχος (Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το καλώδιο ή κάτι άλλο)
Τηλεφωνιία:
Δουλεύει άψογα .
Εισερχόμενες είχα από την πρώτη μέρα από όλους εκτός απο ΟΤΕ.Τη δεύτερη μέρα είχα από όλους.
Εξερχόμενες είχα από την αρχή σε όλους με την διαφορά ότι έπρεπε να περιμένω με ανοιχτή τη γραμμή για λίγο πριν πληκτρολογήσω τον αριθμό.Τώρα όλα ΟΚ.
Φυσικά στο site φαίνομαι να βρίσκομαι ακόμα στο στάδιο εργασιών του ΟΤΕ και δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω email !!!
Χρησιμοποιώ τον εξοπλισμό που μου έχουν στείλει.
Pirelli με το γνωστό firm 28/2 ,ποιότητα γραμμής δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αφού το πιρέλι δεν αναφέρει τίποτα (...ή δεν το βρήκα?)
Συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές  post αλλά ήθελα να τα συμπεριλάβω όλα.....

----------


## AnastasiosK

Μολις εκανα προσωπικο ρεκορ με 7.300 συγχρονισμο.

----------


## Avesael

Τι απόσταση έχεις από το dslam;

----------


## subliminal

Off Topic



Παιδια εχει τσεκαρει κανεις στο λογαριασμο του οτι ισχυει το 3 ταινιες δωρο το μηνα?

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Παιδια εχει τσεκαρει κανεις στο λογαριασμο του οτι ισχυει το 3 ταινιες δωρο το μηνα?




Off Topic


		Μια που είχα δει αρχές Απριλίου δεν είχε πουθενά χρέωση όταν μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός

----------


## greekzero

> Μολις εκανα προσωπικο ρεκορ με 7.300 συγχρονισμο.


Έλα ρε Aναστάσιε άντε και εις ανωτερα φιλε!!!!!

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ευχαριστω πολυ man να'σαι καλα  :Smile: 

Χρηστο ειμαι μακρια γιατι ειμαι σε συνορα περιοχων και ο τεχνικος μου ειπε μετα απο καποια τσεκαρισματα σε nm κ.λ.π οτι δεν σηκωνεται παραπανω

----------


## greekzero

ρε φιλε τσέκαρε αυτό τo site μπας και έχουν εκεί κανένα ενισχυτή γραμμής η τίποτα άλλο που να σε βοηθήσει.
http://www.wilcominc.com/Item.cfm?ProdID=45

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου , το ειδα και δεν αποκλειεται να κανει δουλεια. Αλλα επειδη με βλεπω να φευγω απο αυτο το σπιτι (μενω με τους γονεις μου προς το παρων) , ασε καλυτερα μην τον περασουν τον ενισχυτη για βομβα και εχουμε αλλα :P (ειναι και ακριβος θα παει τσαμπα)

----------


## lefteris

Εμενα μου φερανε τον εξοπλισμο μου σημερα....

και περνω αυτα απο το modem

ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  76 Kbps.
Download:  18553 Kbps.
WAN IP:  10.189.3.119
Subnet Mask:  255.255.254.0
Gateway:  10.189.2.1
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.190
Secondary DNS:  0.0.0.0

Περνω και invalid ip... δεν ξερω γιατι ....

θα δουμε

----------


## jimakos_a35gr

Βρε παίδες σε μένα εχουμ διορθωθεί τα προβλήματα με iptv και internet αλλά τηλέφωνο νεκρό απο 26-3.Μόνο εγώ πειδέυομαι έτσι η υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν εμένα?Καμιά ιδέα τι άλλο μπωρό να κάνω μιάς και εχω στείλη μια φορά fax ά λλα και άπειρα τηλέφωνα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## jimakos_a35gr

Ξέχασα να πω οτι περιοχή ειναι το κερατσίνι.

----------


## bill31k

Φιλε jimakos_a35gr και εγω Κερατσινι ειμαι (χαραυγη - γαριδαδικα) και απο την υπογραφη μου βλεπεις πως με πηγε!!
Για το θεμα του τηλεφωνου τους καλουσα καθε μερα (απο κινητο στο 210-8090900)
μεχρι που μαλλον βαρεθηκανε (εμαθα ολα τα ονοματα ολων στο CC και στο "τεχνικο")
και αρχες του Μαη "βρηκανε" λαθος συνδεση καλωδιων στο κεντρο τους. Μαλιστα με καλεσανε αυτοι απο το 210-6161700 και οταν πηρα εγω δεν ηξεραν τιποτα.

Τι να σου πω... υπομονη και επιμονη!!! :Thinking:   vbmenu_register("postmenu_1150198", true);

----------


## RES

Kαλησπερα παιδια η Νεα Ιωνια ειναι ΟΝ με ταχυτητες OFF και το καλυτερο, δεν μπορεις να μπεις ουτε στο site τους.Κατα τα αλλα θα μου φτιαξουν καθε προβλημα.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ 17/04/07 να διορθωσουν το προβλημα και τους εχω πει επανηλλημενα οτι χρειαζομαι internet επειδη εργαζομαι σε ενα απο τα γνωστα e-shop που υπαρχουν στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.Δεν μπορω να αλλαξω ουτε σελιδα,για να αλλαξει περιμενω και 40''.Καλα που βγηκε και το καινουργιο ασμα απο ΠΑΝΙΑ ''ΝΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ'' κατι τετοιο τους χρειαζεται.

----------


## original21paul

> Kαλησπερα παιδια η Νεα Ιωνια ειναι ΟΝ με ταχυτητες OFF και το καλυτερο, δεν μπορεις να μπεις ουτε στο site τους.Κατα τα αλλα θα μου φτιαξουν καθε προβλημα.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ 17/04/07 να διορθωσουν το προβλημα και τους εχω πει επανηλλημενα οτι χρειαζομαι internet επειδη εργαζομαι σε ενα απο τα γνωστα e-shop που υπαρχουν στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.Δεν μπορω να αλλαξω ουτε σελιδα,για να αλλαξει περιμενω και 40''.Καλα που βγηκε και το καινουργιο ασμα απο ΠΑΝΙΑ ''ΝΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ'' κατι τετοιο τους χρειαζεται.


εδω ρε φιλαρακι εγω τους λεω οτι ο πατερας μου ειναι γιατρος και δεν ιδρωνει το αφτι τους!!!αυριο που θα παω στα γραφεια και θα με εχουν μπροστα τους να δω τι θα λενε!!!! :Evil:

----------


## lefteris

Εχτες μετα απο μερικα Disconnect που του εκανα εγω , πηρε ip κανονικα 91.Χ.Χ.Χ 

Το τηλεφωνο στο Κεντρο ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ παιζει τελεια.
Το ΙΝΕΤ εχτες το δοκιμασα και στο speedtest μου εβγαλε 1300kbps
Το modem μου παιζει στα 17800kbps download και το upload Μου παιζει στα 76kbps (χαλια)

Το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να χρειαστει να περασει ενα χρονικο διαστημα μεχρι να μπουνε η τεχνικοι και να κανουν ρυθμισεις η αλλα διαφορα... και να φτιαξουν ολα...

Η να παω να παρω το Modem Που τα παιζει ολα σε ενα (οποιος γνωριζει ποιο ειναι να μου κανει ενα pm) και να ηρεμησω

----------


## wolfy

Εγώ αρχικά συγχρόνιζα στα 15000κατι Kbps dl τώρα το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει  στα 12284 Kbps... Γιατί το αλλάζουνε αυτό κάθε τόσο?

----------


## erateinos

> Εγώ αρχικά συγχρόνιζα στα 15000κατι Kbps dl τώρα το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει  στα 12284 Kbps... Γιατί το αλλάζουνε αυτό κάθε τόσο?


για να μην υπάρχουν Disconnect  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		το δικό μου είναι στα 10000 και ενός γνωστού μου πάλι με ΟΝ στήν ίδια περιοχή αλλά 2Km πιο μακριά στα 8200

----------


## wolfy

> για να μην υπάρχουν Disconnect 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το δικό μου είναι στα 10000 και ενός γνωστού μου πάλι με ΟΝ στήν ίδια περιοχή αλλά 2Km πιο μακριά στα 8200


Τον τελευταίο καιρό (κάποιες μέρες δλδ) δεν είχα disconnect ακόμα και με τα 15000.... τέλος πάντων... ούτως ή άλλος ούτε τα 10mbit δεν μπορούμε να πιάσουμε (πια 10? με το ζόρι πιάνω τα μισα) τα 15 μας μαράνανε.....

----------


## erateinos

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό (κάποιες μέρες δλδ) δεν είχα disconnect ακόμα και με τα 15000.... τέλος πάντων... ούτως ή άλλος ούτε τα 10mbit δεν μπορούμε να πιάσουμε (πια 10? με το ζόρι πιάνω τα μισα) τα 15 μας μαράνανε.....


15000 είναι το μέγιστο που μπορεί να πιάσει η γραμμή σου (από οποιονδήποτε πάροχο)  :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Μπορει να εχω απο τις μικροτερες γραμμες σε συγχρονισμο αλλα ειναι απο τις πιο σταθερες , βλεπωντας τις εντυπωσεις των αλλων.. κατι ειναι κ αυτο  :Razz:

----------


## subliminal

Off Topic



Φοβερα πραγματα. Η Forthnet βρηκε απο οτι φαινεται την αιτηση που τους ειχα δωσει στις 14/4 και μου ελεγε οτι ειχε χασει και δεν μπορουσε να βρει πουθενα και εστειλε αιτηση φορητοτητας στον ΟΤΕ!!! (εγω ειμαι on απο 27/4) Ρε τι @#$%@$#ελο που ειμαστε  :ROFL:

----------


## Help987

Ενεργοποιήθηκε προχθές, με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση, η σύνδεση με την Οn. Μπορεί να μου πει κανείς γιατί στο Speedtest.net αλλά και σε όλα τα άλλα sites, η ταχύτητα του download κυμαίνεται πάντα από 987 έως 1226 kbps (οχι bytes, bits!!!)?????

Υπάρχει κανένα πρόγραμμα που να μετράει τη σύνδεση αξιόπιστα???  :RTFM:

----------


## lefteris

μπα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις να μετρησης καλα....

----------


## subliminal

Αν θες να μετρησεις αξιοπιστα την συνδεση σου κανε διαφορα download απο HTTP, FTP με ΚΑΙ χωρις download accelerator και δες τι κανεις με public και private torrent.

----------


## samwizard13

μπορείς να πεις ένα public torrent και ένα private να το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## sportis

Μου εχουν σπασει τα νευρα. ακομα να φτιαξουν το προβλημα, εχω βαρεθει να κοιταω το router ποτε θα αναψει το λαμπακι του online τι μονο που ειναι συνεχεια αναμενο ειναι του dsl. και που με περνουν τηλ οι τεχνικοι τα ιδια και τα ιδια μου λενε βαρεθηκα πια.

----------


## On to be off...

Ισχύει το ότι μπορεί να φταίει η απόσταση από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα με την οποία συνδέομαι στην Οn; Αν όχι, ξέρει κανείς τίποτα σχετικό με το πρόβλημα ή να πηδήξω απο το μπαλκόνι με μια ethernet στο χέρι;

----------


## subliminal

> Ισχύει το ότι μπορεί να φταίει η απόσταση από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα με την οποία συνδέομαι στην Οn; Αν όχι, ξέρει κανείς τίποτα σχετικό με το πρόβλημα ή να πηδήξω απο το μπαλκόνι με μια ethernet στο χέρι;


Και ναι και οχι. Εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν τιθεται θεμα αποστασης σε περιπτωση που η ταχυτητα σου ειναι ΠΟΛΥ μικροτερη απο αυτο που περιμενεις. Τωρα το οτι καποιοι χρηστες μπορει να εχουν λιγο καλυτερα στατιστικα σε σχεση με αλλους λογω αποστασης, τοτε ναι, αυτο παιζει

http://www.internode.on.net/adsl2/graph/

Οταν λες χαμηλη εννοεις η ταχυτητα χρονισμου του modem στο download ή οτι γενικα εχεις κακες ταχυτητες στο browsing, downloading κτλ ?

----------


## Avesael

> Ισχύει το ότι μπορεί να φταίει η απόσταση από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα με την οποία συνδέομαι στην Οn; Αν όχι, ξέρει κανείς τίποτα σχετικό με το πρόβλημα ή να πηδήξω απο το μπαλκόνι με μια ethernet στο χέρι;


Πολλοί μπορεί να είναι οι λόγοι που έχεις γενικά χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Απόσταση απο το dslam,ποιότητα καλωδίωσης κτηρίου,wireless,ρυθμίσεις σε ρούτερ,λειτουργικό σύστημα και εφαρμογές,ποιότητα γραμμής και πολλά άλλα ψιλά που σε άλλους δημιουργούν προβλήματα και σε άλλους όχι.Το θέμα είναι εσύ τι εννοείς με το να λές "έχω χαμηλή ταχύτητα"...Χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού,χαμηλή ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος,χαμηλή ταχύτητα από speedtest sites και εφαρμογές;;; Τι απο όλα;;;

----------


## Agya

καλησπερα παιδια,καινουργιος ειμαι και καλως σας βρηκα...  :Smile:  

μου στειλανε τον εξοπλισμο το σαββατο που μας περασε και την τριτη(οπως εμαθα σημερα)ενεργοποιηθηκε και το adsl...παρολα αυτα το λαμπακι(adsl) στο pirelli αναβοσβηνει και προφανως το online ειναι νεκρο...φυσικα εννοειται οτι δειχνει στο connection του pc οτι ειναι connected αλλα ουτε στο google ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να μπω...στο status του pirelli λεει INTERNET
ADSL:   Physical Down


η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης "το adsl αναβοσβηνει λογω μη συγχρονισμου?μπορω να κανω εγω κατι για να δουλεψει???"

μιλησα σημερα μαζι τους και μου ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν αλλα δεν.... :Thumb down:

----------


## erateinos

> καλησπερα παιδια,καινουργιος ειμαι και καλως σας βρηκα...  
> 
> μου στειλανε τον εξοπλισμο το σαββατο που μας περασε και την τριτη(οπως εμαθα σημερα)ενεργοποιηθηκε και το adsl...παρολα αυτα το λαμπακι(adsl) στο pirelli αναβοσβηνει και προφανως το online ειναι νεκρο...φυσικα εννοειται οτι δειχνει στο connection του pc οτι ειναι connected αλλα ουτε στο google ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να μπω...στο status του pirelli λεει INTERNET
> ADSL:   Physical Down
> 
> 
> η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης "το adsl αναβοσβηνει λογω μη συγχρονισμου?μπορω να κανω εγω κατι για να δουλεψει???"
> 
> μιλησα σημερα μαζι τους και μου ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν αλλα δεν....


καλώς όρισες    :One thumb up:  
Κλείσε το Pirelli από τον διακόπτη (πίσω) περίμενε λίγο και άνοιξε το πάλι , μετά από 1 -2 λεπτά το adsl λαμπάκι πρέπει να είναι μόνιμα αναμμένο και το online να αναβοσβήνει (ασυγχρόνιστα).

----------


## sportis

> καλησπερα παιδια,καινουργιος ειμαι και καλως σας βρηκα...  
> 
> μου στειλανε τον εξοπλισμο το σαββατο που μας περασε και την τριτη(οπως εμαθα σημερα)ενεργοποιηθηκε και το adsl...παρολα αυτα το λαμπακι(adsl) στο pirelli αναβοσβηνει και προφανως το online ειναι νεκρο...φυσικα εννοειται οτι δειχνει στο connection του pc οτι ειναι connected αλλα ουτε στο google ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να μπω...στο status του pirelli λεει INTERNET
> ADSL:   Physical Down
> 
> 
> η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης "το adsl αναβοσβηνει λογω μη συγχρονισμου?μπορω να κανω εγω κατι για να δουλεψει???"
> 
> μιλησα σημερα μαζι τους και μου ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν αλλα δεν....


οταν το λαμπακι αναβοσβηνει του adsl αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν βρισκει το adsl. να σε ρωτησω ποτε εκανες αιτηση και για καινουριο αριθμο??

----------


## sportis

Α!!!!! και κατι αλλο οταν το λαμπακι του adsl ειναι μονιμα αναμενο αφησε το για ενα 20 λεπτο πριν μπεις στο internet.

----------


## Agya

αν και το ειχα κανει αυτο που μου ειπες,το δοκιμασα και παλι αλλα δυστυχως ειμαστε στα ιδια...

να επισημανω (επειδη μου διεφυγε πριν) οτι καμια στιγμη μεχρι τωρα το λαμπακι adsl εχει μεινει σταθερο και δεν εχω καταφερει να μπω σε οποιοδηποτε browser,ακομα και τωρα που τα λεμε ειμαι με dial up...  :Embarassed:  

υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι θεμα δικο τους αυτο το προβλημα???

υ.γ. 22/2 ειχα κανει την αιτηση sportis...

----------


## sportis

> αν και το ειχα κανει αυτο που μου ειπες,το δοκιμασα και παλι αλλα δυστυχως ειμαστε στα ιδια...
> 
> να επισημανω (επειδη μου διεφυγε πριν) οτι καμια στιγμη μεχρι τωρα το λαμπακι adsl εχει μεινει σταθερο και δεν εχω καταφερει να μπω σε οποιοδηποτε browser,ακομα και τωρα που τα λεμε ειμαι με dial up...  
> 
> υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι θεμα δικο τους αυτο το προβλημα???
> 
> υ.γ. 22/2 ειχα κανει την αιτηση sportis...


αρα φιλε μου εχουμε περιπου τι ιδιο προβλημα με την διαφορα οτι εμενα το λαμπακι ειναι συνεχεια αναμενο και δεν εχω καθολου τηλ!

----------


## Agya

δοξα τον θεο με το τηλεφωνο ειχα για 3-4 μερες μονο προβλημα με τις εισερχομενες και μετα διορθωθηκε αν και ακομα η ποιοτητα της γραμμης δεν ειναι η ιδανικη(echo και παρασιτα κατα διαστηματα)...

δηλαδη η λυση ποια ειναι???παιρνω ξανα τηλεφωνο αυριο στους τεχνικους ε???  :Sad:

----------


## erateinos

στο status κάτω απο το ATM PVC επιλογές έχει ?

----------


## sportis

δεν καταλαβες για να βγαλεις ακρη πρεπει να τους περνεις καθημερινα 1-2 φορες. παντως εμενα με περνουν καθημερινα την οι τεχνικοι αλλα αποτελεσμα δεν βλεπω!

----------


## Agya

> στο status κάτω απο το ATM PVC επιλογές έχει ?


εχει αυτο

VPI/VCI  8/35 
Encapsulation LLC 
Protocol  PPPoE 
IP Address  Down 
Subnet Mask  --- 
Gateway  --- 
Primary DNS  --- 
Secondary DNS --- 

και disconnect - connect (κουμπια)

τα οποια δεν κανουν τιποτα...

----------


## Avesael

Αν και δε δίνω πλέον ιδιαίτερη σημασία σε αυτό το site αλλά επειδή πολλά screenshots δίνουν και παίρνουν...



By the way...πριν λίγο κατέβαζα από nvidia με 1.47mb per sec....



Πριν λίγο η σχεδόν στάνταρ ταχύτητα μου... :Cool:

----------


## Cacofonix

> εχει αυτο
> 
> VPI/VCI  8/35 
> Encapsulation LLC 
> Protocol  PPPoE 
> IP Address  Down 
> Subnet Mask  --- 
> Gateway  --- 
> Primary DNS  --- 
> ...


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα το πρωί κι εγώ...

----------


## Agya

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα το πρωί κι εγώ...


το οποιο διορθωθηκε μονο του?

----------


## original21paul

> Η αναμενόμενη ταχύτητα είναι μέχρι 10 ενώ εγώ μετά βίας πιάνω 1200 kbps download στο speedtest τη στιγμή που το upload είναι στα 700 - 800 αντί για 512!
> 
> Στον task manager η συνδεση εμφανίζεται στα 12kbps και στο peak του speedtest δείχνει χρήση 11 το πολύ 12%.
> 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ???
> 
> Εχει κανείς σας τηλ κεντρικών της Οn ή θα πρέπει να περιμένω επ' αόριστον?
> 
> 
> ...


παρε στο 6161700 αλλα ειναι μεχρι τις 5 το απογευμα!μετα τις 5 το σηκωνει ο φυλακας το τηλεφωνο....!!αν ειναι δυνατον...

----------


## On to be off...

Οντως, αν είναι δυνατ-On !!!

Μου το έχουν δώσει και μένα αυτό το τηλέφωνο αλλά δεν το σηκώνει ούτε το μαντρόσκυλο. Είναι όντως από τα κεντρικά?

Εσύ φίλε μου πόσα Μbps πιάνεις?

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		εγώ πιάνω 4-6*ΜΒ* *Μ*εγάλες *B*(μπ)ύρες και μετά βλέπω μια χαρά την σύνδεση μου  :Drunk:

----------


## mlab



----------


## Avesael

Ξεκολλήστε με το speedtest.net.......! 

Ορίστε...





Λοιπόν; Οι αποκλίσεις και μόνο στον κάθε server δείχνουν την πραγματικότητα...Ξεκολλήστε Φίλοι!

Η πραγματικότητα....

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Η πραγματικότητα....


Μετακομιζω Ν.Σμυρνη  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Αντε...καλώς να ορίσεις (μη μας φας όμως όλο το bandwidth)  :Razz:

----------


## Nemessis

> Μετακομιζω Ν.Σμυρνη


Πόσεχε όμως που στηΝ. Σμύρνη γιατί σε έμενα είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο. 
Το μόνο που σου προσφέρουμε εδώ είναι πολλά disconnects.

----------


## Cacofonix

> το οποιο διορθωθηκε μονο του?


Βασικά έλειπα καμμιά βδομάδα Κρήτη. Πάω το πρωί να μπω στο net με το Linksys και βλέπω αυτά που περιέγραψε ο φίλος....Βάζω - βγάζω καλώδια, τίποτα. Κάνω reset, τίποτα. Βάζω το ζαντολάστιχο, πάλι τίποτα...Ε με τα πολλά έφτιαξε...

----------


## erateinos

> Βασικά έλειπα καμμιά βδομάδα Κρήτη. Πάω το πρωί να μπω στο net με το Linksys και βλέπω αυτά που περιέγραψε ο φίλος....Βάζω - βγάζω καλώδια, τίποτα. Κάνω reset, τίποτα. Βάζω το ζαντολάστιχο, πάλι τίποτα...Ε με τα πολλά έφτιαξε...





Θαλασσινό αέρα θέλει μάλλον !!!!  :Razz:  
Εμένα δούλεψε από την αρχή γιατί είμαι δίπλα στην παραλία  :Wink:  
(πιάνει και ο Σαρωνικός)  :One thumb up:

----------


## marimo

Αυτά από εμένα...





> Πόσεχε όμως που στηΝ. Σμύρνη γιατί σε έμενα είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο. 
> Το μόνο που σου προσφέρουμε εδώ είναι πολλά disconnects.


40 ημέρες+ στην ΟΝ disconnect δεν έχω δει..  Που και που κανένα κενό στην πλοήγηση για λίγα secs ήταν το χειρότερο σχετικό...

Και το speedtest 10 λεπτά περίπου μετά την nvidia...

----------


## mrmobile

Αυτα στον Κορυδαλλο

----------


## No-Name

Γείτονα πέρα από το τεστ εσύ με πόσο κατεβάζεις?

Η τηλεφωνία πώς είναι?

----------


## Aspidas

Λοιπόν Ακούστε Ακούστε!!!
Τα πέρι σύνδεσης μου μπορείται να τα δείτε στην υπογραφή μου. 
Τώρα, αφού είδα μέσω Internet τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό μου, ο οποίος με καλούσε να πληρώσω 84,22 ευρώ γιατί και καλά είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από 21/3 και βέβαια είχε μέσα κλήσεις 18990 (να υποθέσω πως ξέρετε τι κλήση είναι αυτή) πήρα πριν δύο εβδομάδες cc και backoffice και μου λένε "Όχι... και μην ανησυχείται, και γι’αυτό δεν σας έχει έρθει ακόμα ο λογαριασμός, το διορθώνουμε, και επειδή είστε στο  club1000 θα έχετε μια πιο προνομιακή μεταχείριση με τη χρέωση του παγίου... και άλλες τέτοιες παπ.....ες.(Αυτό πρίν μία βδομάδα)
Να σας πω επίσης ότι τα συνεχόμενα (και όταν λέω συνεχόμενα εννοώ 2 disconnects κάθε 3 λεπτά) disconnects σταμάτησαν πριν μίαμιση εβδομάδα άλλα από ταχύτητες, ενώ έχω full upload 1024, download είναι σαν 2048, κάτι βέβαια που δεν μου επιτρέπει όπως καταλαβαίνετε να έχω iptv. 
Και τώρα, ερχόμαστε στο χθεσινό βράδυ. Γυρνώντας από την δουλειά βλέπω το λογαριασμό στα σκαλοπάτια (λέω, να δούμε τελικά πόσο μα....κας ΕΙΜΑΙ: εγώ και η υπομονή μου). Περιττό να πώ ότι η On με κάλεσε να πληρώσω ΝΑΙ σωστά διαβάζετε 84,22 ΕΥΡΩ για υπηρεσίες που δεν μου προσέφερε πότε.Όποιος δεν πιστεύει απλά ζητήστε και να κάνω Copy τον λογαριασμό από το site της Οn. Και το χειρότερο, ανεβαίνω πάνω στο σπίτι, ρίχνω μια μάτια στον Router  και βλέπω να μην συγχρονίζει, σηκώνω το τηλ. νεκρό. Το τι Χρ..........γίες ακούσανε... και από δίπλα η κοπέλα μου να προσπαθεί να με ηρεμήσει. Δεν φταίει κανείς άλλος, εγώ και η υπομονή μου, που ποτέ δεν φώναξα στο προσωπικό της on και απλως εξέφραζα το παράπονο μου ευγενικά κατανοώντας ότι δεν μου φταίει ο κάθε υπαλληλίσκος για τις παπ..ριές της On.
Σήμερα πριν λίγο ενημέρωσα το cc. Η κοπέλα μου είπε να πέριμενω τηλ. της μεχρί τις 12 για να μου δώσει απαντήσεις. Αναμένω να πάει και 9:30 για να πάρω και το backoffice να δω τι θα μου πει αυτη τη φορά η κυρία Πα......λου. Αυτά.- θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους για το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Tem

υπομονή και καλή τύχη λοιπόν

----------


## sportis

OX :Evil:   τωρα κανουν και λαδιες και στους λογαριασμους δεν παμε καθολου καλα μα καθολου :Evil:

----------


## zio21

Παιδιά ... Να κάνω μια ερώτηση??   
Χθες επιτέλους ενεργοποιήθηκα... Το tvbox όμως όχι!! to internet έχει από 500kbs-1100kbs max 
τι να κάνω να περμένω....??????
Μπορώ να κάνω καμία ρύθμιση εγώ ???
Να πάρω πάλι τα παδιά της ON που τα έχω μάθει πλέον και κοντευουμε να γίνουμε και φίλοι????

----------


## clep

ρε παιδιά για δοκιμάστε το www.speedtest.ch σε αντιθεση με το συνηθισμένο speedtest το οποίο βγάζει αλλα αντι άλλων (ξέρω ξέρω παίζουν ρόλο οι διαφορετικοί server) όποτε έχω δοκιμάσει το πρώτο μου βγάζει αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα που επιβεβαιώνονται απο τη συνολική εμπειρία. Το έχω δοκιμάσει και με συνδέσεις άλλων εταιριών και πάντα βγαίνει ακριβώς σε ότι περιμένω.

Όσο για μένα βγάζω σταθερά εδώ και μια εβδομάδα 2,6 ΜΒps χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και χωρίς φυσικά τηλεόραση. (τηλέφωνο οκ)
Για τους φίλους που παίρνουν τους πρώτους λογαριασμούς καταλαβαίνω τον εκνευρισμό αλλά τα πράγματα  είναι απλά. Όσο οι υπηρεσίες δεν είναι αυτές που μας έχουν υποσχεθεί δε θα πάρουν φράγκο. Αν απο την άλλη δε μπορούν να προσφέρουν αυτά που έχουν υποσχεθεί ή θα μας δώσουν την επιλογή να φύγουμε ή θα αναπροσαρμόσουν το πάγιο ανα περίπτωση.
Τι θα κάνουν δηλαδή ? μήνυση στους μισούς πελάτες τους?

----------


## CMS

Θερμή παράκληση ... σήμερα μόνο το πρωί ανοίχτηκαν 3 νέα νήματα με παρεμφερή προβλήματα που υπάγονται και στο παρόν thread ... 

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάποιος θέλει να αναδείξει τον πόνο του και το πρόβλημά του για να πάρει μία απάντηση αμέσως ... όμως ρίξτε μία ματιά στα νήματα της ΟΝ ... ζαλίζομαι πια να τα παρακολουθώ ... θα μπορούσε κάποιος που ποστάρει σε ένα νήμα, αν δεν παίρνει απάντηση και το κρίνει σκόπιμο να ξανακατεβάζει το μήνυμά του ... όχι όμως τόσα νήματα ... και ψάχνε ... μπαίνε ... βγαίνε ... είναι πολύτιμος ο χρόνος μας ... προσωπικά προτιμώ να μπαίνω σαν αστραπή και να απαντώ ή να ρωτώ εκεί που τα νήματα αναδεικνύουν προβλήματα ... αν αυτό γίνεται σε 10 αντί 3 νήματα κλάψτα ... 

αν πάλι θεωρείτε ότι αξίζει να ανοίγετε νήματα κάντε το... έχετε κρίση ικανή ... δεν είναι καλύτερο να έχει πιο μαζεμένη μορφή το thread της ΟΝ ? Αποψή μου πάντα , μπορεί και να σφάλω ...

----------


## ORIONAS21

Βοήθεια παρακαλώ.

Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος και τηλεφωνία και Ιντερνέτ (12Μ έρχονται στο router) και TV.
Όλα παίζουν καλά με το Pirelli.
Δεν έχω μιλήσει με κανέναν τεχνικό για πόρτες.
Η ip μου είναι 92.ΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧ και είναι σταθερή εδώ και μια εβδομάδα που είμαι “ON”.
Στο azureus μου βγάζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ (έχω κατεβάσει με 300Κ όχι πάντα, η ταχύτητα στο ίδιο torrent παίζει από 20k έως 300Κ με τον ίδιο αριθμό seeds).
Από HTTP/FTP έχω πιάσει και 800k.

Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά για το Pirelli αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα άλλο router.

Έχω ένα linksys το WAG200.
Το ρύθμισα σωστά (LLc, PPPoE, 8/35, Prim DNS & Sec DNS μέχρι και static IP του έδωσα)
Όλα καλά με το Ιντερνέτ χωρίς να έχω διαπιστώσει καμία διαφορά ταχύτητας με το Pirelli.
Στο TV box ενώ μου ανοίγει κανονικά το μενού της ON με τα κανάλια και τις ταινίες δεν έχω εικόνα.
Έχω δώσει Nat από 1 -65353 για την  IP του box στο linksys αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει στις ρυθμίσεις η αφήνω Pirelli και βάζω το Zone alarm firewall;;;

----------


## subliminal

Συμφωνω με τον CMS αλλα τετοιου ειδους παρατηρησεις νομιζω οτι πρεπει να γινονται απο administrators  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Σου βγάζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ;;;;;;;;

----------


## subliminal

> Βοήθεια παρακαλώ.
> 
> Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος και τηλεφωνία και Ιντερνέτ (12Μ έρχονται στο router) και TV.
> Όλα παίζουν καλά με το Pirelli.
> Δεν έχω μιλήσει με κανέναν τεχνικό για πόρτες.
> Η ip μου είναι 92.ΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧ και είναι σταθερή εδώ και μια εβδομάδα που είμαι “ON”.
> Στο azureus μου βγάζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ (έχω κατεβάσει με 300Κ όχι πάντα, η ταχύτητα στο ίδιο torrent παίζει από 20k έως 300Κ με τον ίδιο αριθμό seeds).
> Από HTTP/FTP έχω πιάσει και 800k.
> 
> ...


Εεεεεμμ... ειπες NAT OK ???? με on, on μπαινεις στο PIRELLI?????

----------


## Takerman

Στην πρώτη δοκιμή εκει που είπες μου έβγαλε οτι εχω 132 Μbit γραμμή εδω στη δουλειά που είμαι και οτι μπορώ να κατεβάσω απο τους servers τους  με 15 Mbit. Για μια στιγμή νόμιζα οτι είμαι στη Σουηδία.

----------


## Avesael

132mbit ???? ΠΟΥΥ! ????

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά θα μας στείλετε ομαδικώς σήμερα...Ο Ένας λεέι του βγάζει με Pirelli ΝΑΤ ΟΚ στο Azureus και ο άλλος 132mbit

----------


## ORIONAS21

Ναι μου βγάζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ....
το παράξενο είναι ότι τα 300 τα έπιασα με το TV box ανοιχτό.

----------


## ilsak

> Εεεεεμμ... ειπες NAT OK ???? με on, on μπαινεις στο PIRELLI?????


Κι εμένα ΝΑΤ Ok μου βγάζει μετά από λίγη ώρα (πρώτα κοκκινίζει και λέει NAT firewalled και μετά από περίπου μισή ωρίτσα πρασινίζει και βγάζει ΝΑΤ Ok). Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω δει downrate στο azureus πάνω από 130 ΚΒ (ενώ το uprate είναι σταθερά πλέον 85-105 KB).

Κανονικά αφού χρησιμοποιώ το Michelin δεν θα έπρεπε να βγάζει ΝΑΤ Οk. Σωστά?

----------


## ORIONAS21

Στο azureus το μέγιστο με το WAG200G ήταν 120K και με το ΝΑΤ ΟΚ και το Ratio πράσινο.
Μπορείς να δώσεις τις ρυθμίσεις σου μιάς και έχουμε το ίδιο ρούτερ;;;

----------


## ORIONAS21

Να σημειώσω ότι μένω Πειραιά και δεν είχα όυτε ένα disconnect με το Linksys.
Το Pirelli το έβαλα μόνο την πρώτη μέρα και εχθές που είδα TV.

----------


## marimo

> Σου βγάζει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ;;;;;;;;


Ναι.. πιστεύω πως σε όλους που χρησιμοποιούν αζούρι βγάζει συχνά πυκνά NAT OK. Δεν πιστεύω πως είναι ακριβές όμως. Συγκεκριμένα αυτή τη στιγμή έχω (χρησιμοποιώντας ζαντολάστιχο):
NAT OK (πράσινη βούλα κάτω). (Reachability OK TCP)
1,161,251 users in the distributed database (UDP ok),
και (τώρα το πρωί) 500-600k κάτω και τέρμα πάνω (όσο το κάνω cap μέχρι και εκατό, πάει).

Η πραγματικότητα τώρα:
Έχω δει ό,τι χρώμα θέλετε στο NAT (ασημί, κόκκινο, πράσινο κλπ). Δεν πιστεύω όπως είπα προηγουμένως πως είναι ακριβές. Βέβαια, (άλλο κουλό), πήγα να γράψω πως δεν έχω δει μία πράσινη φατσούλα ποτέ (όντως) αλλά μόλις άνοιξα το παράθυρο με το βατραχάκι είδα μια πράσινη φάτσα σε torrent που ανεβοκατεβάζει με 4-5k (δεν έχει seeds) ενώ σε άλλα που κατεβαίνουν ουρλιάζοντας είναι κίτρινες (κλασσικά)....

Αν θέλετε στέλνω και pic, με φάτσα και ΝΑΤ, έτσι για το συλλεκτικό της υπόθεσης...

Αν κάνω test με τον wizzard ΠΟΤΕ δεν έχω βρει πόρτα που να μπορεί να περάσει τίποτα. Ακόμα κι αν βάλω και τις ανοιχτές πόρτες του pirelli.

Το συμπέρασμα το δικό μου είναι πως ανεβοκατεβάζει ικανοποιητικά αλλά ΟΧΙ δεν είμαστε 100% reachable, απλά κάνει λάθος το αζούρι.

Τα λοιπά συμπεράσματα δικά σας....  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Ειμαι στη δουλειά και η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έκανε disconnect την ώρα που πόσταρα! Καπάκι βλέπω 6 φορές το post μου! Ερχεται η σύνδεση και ξαναπέφτει...Τωρα περιμένω να ξαναλθει για να ποστάρω ξανά, μη τυχόν και το δει κανένας admin και νομίζει ότι το κάνω επίτηδες! Τι κουλό είναι αυτό που συνέβει????

----------


## subliminal

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω. Αν δεν "καρφωσεις πορτα" γινεται να κανει NAT το azureus? Θα το δοκιμασω σπιτι... τι να πω...

----------


## subliminal

Εκτος και αν δουλευει το uPNP και ανοιγουν αυτοματα οι πορτες. Αλλα ΤΟΣΟ καιρο εδω φωναζουμε οτι τα PIRELLI δεν κανουν NAT και το upnp ειναι ανενεργο...

----------


## lefteris

Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αφου εχω κανει τρεις φορες τηλεφωνο στο CC της ΟΝ γιατι η τεχνικοι της ΟΦ δεν μπαινουν στο λαστιχο μου να το ρυθμισουν και εχει ποιασει ταχυτητες θεου?

18mbps download
70kbps download

και οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα η ταχυτητα μου σερνεται κατεβαζα εχτες με 26Κ μονο και το speedtest βγαζει 1300kbps οποτε αισχρη ταχυτητα.

Σημερα επισης μου αρχισε να βγαζει θορυβο το ενα απο τα δυο τηλεφωνα στο σπιτι μου.
Το ενα που ειναι ασυρματο παιζει χαρτη και το αλλο εχει ΑΕΡΑ,,,, Αλλα κανει και τουτου

----------


## Avesael

Αν δεν έχεις ανοίξει πόρτα εσύ ή αν δεν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το UPnP, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση για ΝΑΤ ΟΚ! Αρα το Azureus λέει ότι θέλει και είναι αναξιόπιστο! Στο μTorrent σου τεστάρει επιτόπου τις πόρτες και βλέπεις πραγματικά τι συμβαίνει...

----------


## Avesael

Άσε που στο Pirelli δεν έχει επιλογή να ενεργοποιήσεις το UPnP...

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Αν δεν έχεις ανοίξει πόρτα εσύ ή αν δεν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το UPnP, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση για ΝΑΤ ΟΚ! Αρα το Azureus λέει ότι θέλει και είναι αναξιόπιστο! Στο μTorrent σου τεστάρει επιτόπου τις πόρτες και βλέπεις πραγματικά τι συμβαίνει...


και το αζουρι δεν κάνει έλεγχο στην πόρτα;;;
μπορώ να βελτιώσω την ταχύτητα μου τελικά η και πάλι καλά να λέω;;;

----------


## clep

παντως αν βάλεις τη πόρτα για VOIP 5060 το μ-torrent στο τεστ του τη βγάζει ανοιχτή - βέβαια δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στο download ...

----------


## Avesael

Υποτίθεται ότι το αζούρι ελεγχει τας πόρτας....Αλλά τελικά βλέπω ότι π@π@ρι@ έλεγχο κάνει...Βγάζει ότι του καρφωθεί εκείνη την ώρα...

----------


## marimo

> Αν δεν έχεις ανοίξει πόρτα εσύ ή αν δεν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το UPnP, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση για ΝΑΤ ΟΚ! Αρα το Azureus λέει ότι θέλει και είναι αναξιόπιστο! Στο μTorrent σου τεστάρει επιτόπου τις πόρτες και βλέπεις πραγματικά τι συμβαίνει...


Έχει επιλογή με wizzard (οδηγό) για ρυθμίσεις και έλεγχο στα πορτοπαράθυρα και με βγάζει πάντα φάουλ..
Και το upnp τσεκαρισμένα ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ...

----------


## Avesael

Τι να πώ ρε παιδιά...Εγω προτιμώ τη σιγουριά του Linksys για torrents...

----------


## lefteris

ναι αλλα με το linksys δεν εχει TV

----------


## marimo

> παντως αν βάλεις τη πόρτα για VOIP 5060 το μ-torrent στο τεστ του τη βγάζει ανοιχτή - βέβαια δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στο download ...


Στο βάτραχο ακόμα και αυτή κλειστή τη βλέπει (όπως και στα διάφορα μουλάρια, γαϊδούρια και λοιπά οικόσιτα προσφιλή τετράποδα).. 
Το ότι κατεβάζει καλά.. (αν φυσικά υπάρχουντα απαραίτητα σπόρια).. είναι γεγονός... και ανεβάζει καλά (και όχι, δεν είμαι υπάλληλος της ΟΝ)... ιδίως σε ΗΤΤP σπέρνει...  :One thumb up:  
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα μισά προγράμματα που θέλουν οπωσδήποτε ένα πορτοπαράθυρο ανοιχτό.. Αν είναι για p2p το ζαντολάστιχο δεν είναι άσχημο... Για θέματα ασφάλειας και άλλων χρήσεων (που έχουν αναφερθεί εκτενέστα τα τα τα) κάνει μόνο για ανακύκλωση...  :Thumb down:

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Τι να πώ ρε παιδιά...Εγω προτιμώ τη σιγουριά του Linksys για torrents...


Ναι αλλά πρέπει να πάρεις τηλέφωνο για να σου ανοίξουν πόρτες η δεν χρειάζεται; :Thinking:  
έχω ip από 92.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ

----------


## marimo

Ίσως να ανήκει σε διαφορετικό thread... αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να μαζευτούμε (μιας και είμαστε αρκετοί εδώ) μια συγκεκριμένη ώρα και να κάνουμε ένα torrent test, σε ένα δημόσιο tracker, με ένα politically correct torrent (π.χ. ένα update για πρόγραμμα ή ένα unlicensed anime) και ο κάθε ένας να ποστάρει βασικές πληροφορίες. Π.χ. router, p2p app, seeds, peers (connected), max down - up και χρόνο "κατεβάσματος". Πέρα από τα συμπεράσματα που πιθανώς θα βγουν..... θα είχε και φάση!  :Razz:

----------


## ORIONAS21

Το ότι βλέπω κανονικά το μενού της ON TV απλά χωρίς εικόνα με το Linksys αυτό τι σας λέει;;;

----------


## ORIONAS21

Μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι τα προβλήματα με το θέμα της ταχύτητας θα λυθεί μέχρι τις 15/05 όπου και θα κάνουν την τελευταία αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο τους.

----------


## On to be off...

> Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αφου εχω κανει τρεις φορες τηλεφωνο στο CC της ΟΝ γιατι η τεχνικοι της ΟΦ δεν μπαινουν στο λαστιχο μου να το ρυθμισουν και εχει ποιασει ταχυτητες θεου?
> 
> 18mbps download
> 70kbps download
> 
> και οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα η ταχυτητα μου σερνεται κατεβαζα εχτες με 26Κ μονο και το speedtest βγαζει 1300kbps οποτε αισχρη ταχυτητα.
> 
> Σημερα επισης μου αρχισε να βγαζει θορυβο το ενα απο τα δυο τηλεφωνα στο σπιτι μου.
> Το ενα που ειναι ασυρματο παιζει χαρτη και το αλλο εχει ΑΕΡΑ,,,, Αλλα κανει και τουτου


Και σε μένα το speedtest 1300kbps μου δίνει. Ο task manager από την άλλη εμφανίζει 12Μbps. To ΝAT στο Azuri ΟΚ με το Michelen!!!
Φταίω εγώ ή η Οn?????

----------


## erateinos

Βλέπω ότι το forum της on telecoms έχει γίνει μια παιδική χαρά για μεγάλους (γέλια, φωνές, κλάματα,….. ) τα ίδια και τα ίδια σε διαφορετικά νήματα με ελάχιστες παραλλαγές .
Χαμένες εργατοώρες για να διαβαστούν και τελικά ποιο είναι το αποτέλεσμα?
(στο ίδιο έργο θεατές)
Είναι τυχαίο ότι οι παλιοί δεν γράφουν?



Off Topic


		Όσοι δεν έχουν προβλήματα απλά παρακολουθούν μπας και αλλάξει κάτι (σε αναβάθμιση firmware η αν άνοιξε καμιά πόρτα).
Δεν νομίζω ότι κανένας σώφρων δεν θα είχε στο πίσω  μέρος του μυαλού του ότι δεν θα υπήρχαν προβλήματα (άλλωστε δεν ξέρω και κανέναν ευχαριστημένο να άλλαξε παροχο απλά για να δοκιμάσει το αβέβαιο). 



Όσοι από εμάς αλλάξαμε είχαμε προβλήματα με τους προηγούμενους.
 :Cool:

----------


## On to be off...

> Μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι τα προβλήματα με το θέμα της ταχύτητας θα λυθεί μέχρι τις 15/05 όπου και θα κάνουν την τελευταία αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο τους.


Θα ήθελα πολύ να το πιστέψω αλλά κάτι μου βρωμάει!!!

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Και σε μένα το speedtest 1300kbps μου δίνει. Ο task manager από την άλλη εμφανίζει 12Μbps. To ΝAT στο Azuri ΟΚ με το Michelen!!!
> Φταίω εγώ ή η Οn?????


Προφανως εχεις κανει συνδεση μεσω usb γι'αυτο κ σου λεει 12mbps. Καλυτερα δοκιμασε μεσω utp καλωδιου (ethernet) και μπες στο πιρελλι σου για να δεις εκει την πραγματικη ταχυτητα σου.

----------


## On to be off...

> Προφανως εχεις κανει συνδεση μεσω usb γι'αυτο κ σου λεει 12mbps. Καλυτερα δοκιμασε μεσω utp καλωδιου (ethernet) και μπες στο πιρελλι σου για να δεις εκει την πραγματικη ταχυτητα σου.


Δεν έχω θύρα ethernet, στο pirell από που μπαίνω ρε φιλαράκι?

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Δεν έχω θύρα ethernet, στο pirell από που μπαίνω ρε φιλαράκι?


Http://192.168.1.1

pass : on 
username : on

Στο status λεει τα στοιχεια της συνδεσης σου.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Βλέπω ότι το forum της on telecoms έχει γίνει μια παιδική χαρά για μεγάλους (γέλια, φωνές, κλάματα,….. ) τα ίδια και τα ίδια σε διαφορετικά νήματα με ελάχιστες παραλλαγές .
> Χαμένες εργατοώρες για να διαβαστούν και τελικά ποιο είναι το αποτέλεσμα?
> (στο ίδιο έργο θεατές)
> Είναι τυχαίο ότι οι παλιοί δεν γράφουν?
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...



Συμφωνω , αν ριχνανε μια ματια σε διαφορα threads δεν θα υπηρχε αυτος ο χαμος και θα λυνανε καποια απο τα προβληματα τους γρηγοροτερα. Τωρα για τα υπολοιπα περιμενουμε την Ον και οσους εμπλεκονται, αν εμπλεκονται.  :Wink:

----------


## On to be off...

Upload:  1053 Kbps.
Download:  9584 Kbps.

Να 'σαι καλά!
Αυτά λέει αλλά δεν τα βλέπω, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί δεν μου δίνει την ανάλογη ταχύτητα?
Παρεμπιπτόντως, μένουμε στην ίδια περιοχή. Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις τοπικές γραμμές που να δικαιολογεί τα 1300kbps?

Ρύθμισα και το wireless στο disabled.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Upload:  1053 Kbps.
> Download:  9584 Kbps.
> 
> Να 'σαι καλά!
> Αυτά λέει αλλά δεν τα βλέπω, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί δεν μου δίνει την ανάλογη ταχύτητα?
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, μένουμε στην ίδια περιοχή. Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις τοπικές γραμμές που να δικαιολογεί τα 1300kbps?
> 
> Ρύθμισα και το wireless στο disabled.


Καλα εκανες και το εκανες disable. Συγχρονιζεις ψηλα απ'οτι βλεπω. Τα τεστ που τα εκανες και δεν βλεπεις αναλογη ταχυτητα? 
Πηγαινε στο site της nvidia www.nvidia.com και κατεβασε ενα αρχειο να δεις ,και θα σε συμβουλευα να χρησιμοποιεις και free download manager. Υπαρχει αναλογο thread.

----------


## On to be off...

Κατεβάζει σταθερά με 157-158KBytes/sec!

----------


## On to be off...

> Καλα εκανες και το εκανες disable. Συγχρονιζεις ψηλα απ'οτι βλεπω. Τα τεστ που τα εκανες και δεν βλεπεις αναλογη ταχυτητα? 
> Πηγαινε στο site της nvidia www.nvidia.com και κατεβασε ενα αρχειο να δεις ,και θα σε συμβουλευα να χρησιμοποιεις και free download manager. Υπαρχει αναλογο thread.


Εφ' όσον το router αναγνωρίζει 9584 download και 1053 upload, αυτό σημαίνει πως το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από την Οn και το δίκτυο του Οτε που αυτή χρησιμοποιεί, ή είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα που θα παρουσιαζόταν ακόμα και με Forthnet για παράδειγμα;

Συγνώμη, αλλά από δίκτυα είμαι άσχετος!

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Εφ' όσον το router αναγνωρίζει 9584 download και 1053 upload, αυτό σημαίνει πως το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από την Οn και το δίκτυο του Οτε που αυτή χρησιμοποιεί, ή είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα που θα παρουσιαζόταν ακόμα και με Forthnet για παράδειγμα;
> 
> Συγνώμη, αλλά από δίκτυα είμαι άσχετος!


από την ON. κατά πάσα πιθανότητα.
Δεν ξέρω με usb σύνδεση τι γίνεται με το pirelli.

----------


## ORIONAS21

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουμε όλοι.
Ενώ έχουμε σύνδεση στα 12Μ δεν κατεβάζουμε πάνω από 1,5Μ

----------


## On to be off...

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουμε όλοι.
> Ενώ έχουμε σύνδεση στα 12Μ δεν κατεβάζουμε πάνω από 1,5Μ


Στο site της Nvidia πόσα πιάνεις? Στο speedtest?

----------


## lena84

Γεια σας και από εμένα. Είμαι νέα στο forum και θα ήθελα εκφράσω την απορία μου για κάτι που μου συμβαίνει μετά την αίτηση μου στην ΟΝ. Σας παραθέτω το ιστορικό μου παρακάτω για αρχή και για να γίνω κατανοητή. Έχουμε λοιπόν:

Αίτηση για νέα γραμμή σε ΟΝ (Δεν είχα ποτέ Ο.Τ.Ε.) στις 30/4/2007
Επίσκεψη τεχνικού ΟΝ στις 3/5/2007. Έκανε τις συνδέσεις που έπρεπε και μάλιστα μου τόνισε ότι η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ καλή και ότι θα έχω γρήγορες ταχύτητες.
Παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό εχθές 10/5/07 και δεν πρόλαβα να τον δοκιμάσω.
Συσκευή τηλεφώνου δεν είχα και θα αγοράσω σήμερα. (Νόμιζα ότι θα συμπεριλαμβανόταν στον εξοπλισμό!) Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την ΟΝ και μου ανέφεραν ότι από σήμερα 11/5/2007 είμαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένη.

Και τώρα οι απορίες μου: 
1)	Πως αφού ο τεχνικός με συνέδεσε στις 3/5/2007, ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα 11/5/2007 ;
2)	Πως είναι δυνατόν ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να με επισκέφθηκε πριν μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό, τη στιγμή που οι περισσότεροι από εσάς πρώτα έλαβαν εξοπλισμό και μετά ήρθε τεχνικός ;
3)	Τι εννοούν λέγοντας μου ότι είμαι «πλήρως ενεργοποιημένη»; Δηλαδή υπολειτουργούσα τις προηγούμενες ημέρες; 
4)	Επειδή θέλω βασικά το τηλέφωνο και το internet για να κατεβάζω τραγούδια και videos, με καλύπτει ο εξοπλισμός της ΟΝ (όπως διάβασα έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς) ; 
Αυτά, και συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές μήνυμα…
Φιλικά, Λένα  :Flower:

----------


## On to be off...

> Γεια σας και από εμένα. Είμαι νέα στο forum και θα ήθελα εκφράσω την απορία μου για κάτι που μου συμβαίνει μετά την αίτηση μου στην ΟΝ. Σας παραθέτω το ιστορικό μου παρακάτω για αρχή και για να γίνω κατανοητή. Έχουμε λοιπόν:
> 
> Αίτηση για νέα γραμμή σε ΟΝ (Δεν είχα ποτέ Ο.Τ.Ε.) στις 30/4/2007
> Επίσκεψη τεχνικού ΟΝ στις 3/5/2007. Έκανε τις συνδέσεις που έπρεπε και μάλιστα μου τόνισε ότι η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ καλή και ότι θα έχω γρήγορες ταχύτητες.
> Παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό εχθές 10/5/07 και δεν πρόλαβα να τον δοκιμάσω.
> Συσκευή τηλεφώνου δεν είχα και θα αγοράσω σήμερα. (Νόμιζα ότι θα συμπεριλαμβανόταν στον εξοπλισμό!) Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την ΟΝ και μου ανέφεραν ότι από σήμερα 11/5/2007 είμαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένη.
> 
> Και τώρα οι απορίες μου: 
> 1)	Πως αφού ο τεχνικός με συνέδεσε στις 3/5/2007, ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα 11/5/2007 ;
> ...


Λένα μου welcome to the twilight zone!
Τεχνικός???
Ερχεται και τεχνικός?????
Σε ΄μένα μόνο το courier ήρθε και μάλιστα μετά από δικό μου τηλεφώνημα διότι η Ιnterattiκa είχε μπερδέψει τα μπούτια της!

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Στο site της Nvidia πόσα πιάνεις? Στο speedtest?


Στο site της ATI έπιασα 1,2Μ και στο site της Νvidia 1,5M.
Στα microsoft updates έχω και 1,8Μ για λίγο.
Στο rapidshare απο 250Κ μέχρι 800Κ.

Χωρίς accelerator με Mozilla firefox.

Στο azureus απο 2Κ μέχρι 410Κ(εχθές το βράδυ στις 3!!!)

όλα αυτά με το linksys.

Με το pirelli στα site περίπου το ίδιο 1,2 με 1,6
Microsoft εως 2Μ
rapidshare απο 300 έως 1Μ το ίδιο αρχείο απο τον ίδιο server με την ίδια κίνηση.
Azureus από 2κ μέχρι 320Κ.

Τα speedtest δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι γιατί μια μου δείχνουν 6Μ down 1M up, μια 9Μ/768 και μία 3Μ/868.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Γεια σας και από εμένα. Είμαι νέα στο forum και θα ήθελα εκφράσω την απορία μου για κάτι που μου συμβαίνει μετά την αίτηση μου στην ΟΝ. Σας παραθέτω το ιστορικό μου παρακάτω για αρχή και για να γίνω κατανοητή. Έχουμε λοιπόν:
> 
> Αίτηση για νέα γραμμή σε ΟΝ (Δεν είχα ποτέ Ο.Τ.Ε.) στις 30/4/2007
> Επίσκεψη τεχνικού ΟΝ στις 3/5/2007. Έκανε τις συνδέσεις που έπρεπε και μάλιστα μου τόνισε ότι η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ καλή και ότι θα έχω γρήγορες ταχύτητες.
> Παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό εχθές 10/5/07 και δεν πρόλαβα να τον δοκιμάσω.
> Συσκευή τηλεφώνου δεν είχα και θα αγοράσω σήμερα. (Νόμιζα ότι θα συμπεριλαμβανόταν στον εξοπλισμό!) Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την ΟΝ και μου ανέφεραν ότι από σήμερα 11/5/2007 είμαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένη.
> 
> Και τώρα οι απορίες μου: 
> 1)	Πως αφού ο τεχνικός με συνέδεσε στις 3/5/2007, ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα 11/5/2007 ;
> ...



Είμαι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση στην περιοχή του Πειραιά.
Και εγώ δεν είχα ΟΤΕ και πήρα απευθείας από ΟΝ.
Θέλει κάποιες μέρες μέχρι να ενεργοποιήσουν όλες τις υπηρεσίες γιαυτό και απο 3/5 σε πήραν σήμερα 11/5 ότι είσαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένη.

Πρέπει να είσαι η εξαίρεση η ο ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου είναι πολύ γρήγοροι στην διεκπεραίωση της  μεταφοράς του βρόγχου σου (το καλώδιο από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας σου) γιαυτό και πρώτα ήρθε ο τεχνικός και μετα ο εξοπλισμός.

Κοίτα για αυτά που θές να κάνει δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γοράσει κάτι αλλό απο εξοπλίσμο.
Και αυτός μια χαρά είναι απλά θα σου πρότεινα ένα καλό FIREWALL σε επίπεδο software.

----------


## AccelDrag

Φίλε *ORIONAS21* τι εντυπώσεις έχεις απο την περιοχή σου? Είμαι και εγώ στην ίδια και θέλω να ξέρω γιατί σκέφτομαι να αφήσω τον ΟΤΕ και να παίξω με ΟΝ.

----------


## blend

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=166

Θα παρακαλέσω οι αναφορές σας για το pirelli να γράφονται στο παραπάνω link.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Φίλε *ORIONAS21* τι εντυπώσεις έχεις απο την περιοχή σου? Είμαι και εγώ στην ίδια και θέλω να ξέρω γιατί σκέφτομαι να αφήσω τον ΟΤΕ και να παίξω με ΟΝ.


Κοίτα αν εξαιρέσεις ότι χρειάστηκαν 2 μήνες για να με συνδέσουν.
(Από 20/2 η αίτηση σύνδεση στις 3/5 και ακόμα περιμένω τηλέφωνο να μου πούν ότι είμαι συνδεδεμένος) κατά τα άλλα αρκετά καλά.

ένα μικρό πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο (από την βάση αν πάρεις σου βγάζει ότι ο αριθμός έχει αλλάξει και πρέπει να βάλεις το 2 μπροστά από το ακουστικό όμως μία χαρά).

Ταχύτητα αν διαβάσεις παραπάνω δεν είναι και άσχημη αν σκεφτείς ότι αυτές τις πιάνω είτε με TV box ανοιχτό είτε κλειστό.

Από εκεί και πέρα το κρίμα στο λαιμό σου!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## marimo

> Γεια σας και από εμένα. Είμαι νέα στο forum και θα ήθελα εκφράσω την απορία μου για κάτι που μου συμβαίνει μετά την αίτηση μου στην ΟΝ. Σας παραθέτω το ιστορικό μου παρακάτω για αρχή και για να γίνω κατανοητή. Έχουμε λοιπόν:
> 
> Αίτηση για νέα γραμμή σε ΟΝ (Δεν είχα ποτέ Ο.Τ.Ε.) στις 30/4/2007
> Επίσκεψη τεχνικού ΟΝ στις 3/5/2007. Έκανε τις συνδέσεις που έπρεπε και μάλιστα μου τόνισε ότι η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ καλή και ότι θα έχω γρήγορες ταχύτητες.
> Παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό εχθές 10/5/07 και δεν πρόλαβα να τον δοκιμάσω.
> Συσκευή τηλεφώνου δεν είχα και θα αγοράσω σήμερα. (Νόμιζα ότι θα συμπεριλαμβανόταν στον εξοπλισμό!) Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την ΟΝ και μου ανέφεραν ότι από σήμερα 11/5/2007 είμαι πλήρως ενεργοποιημένη.
> 
> Και τώρα οι απορίες μου: 
> 1)	Πως αφού ο τεχνικός με συνέδεσε στις 3/5/2007, ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα 11/5/2007 ;
> ...


Καλωσήρθες!

Και στη δική μου περίπτωση από πρώτα ήρθε ο τεχνικός και ύστερα ο εξοπλισμός της ΟΝ. 
Από τη στιγμή που έρχεται ο τεχνικός (2-3 ώρες μετά) και όλα είναι καλά (θεωρητικά) έχεις internet, αλλά όχι όλες τις άλλες υπηρεσίες (tv, onrec, onvideo κλπ κλπ). Σταδιακά αυτές προστίθενται μέχρις ότου να ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως ο λογαριασμός σου.
Εμένα ακόμη το website της ΟΝ δε με αναφέρει ως πλήρως ενεργοποιημένο (και το cc). Αν και είμαι χρήστης 40+ ημέρες και σε λίγο θα έρθει και ο δεύτερος λογαριασμός...

Ο εξοπλισμός της ΟΝ είναι λειτουργικός και οι ταχύτητες (σε εμένα τουλάχιστον) είναι πολύ καλές. Η ασφάλεια είναι μια άλλη ιστορία  :Whistle:

----------


## mpamparos

Ρε εμενα ακομα σφυρακια μου'χουν!

----------


## D.K.

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,


πρίν καμιά ώρα ήρθε το κουριερ κ μου έφερε τον εξοπλισμό. Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από 07/05 κ μόλις τα έβαλα πάνω έπαιξαν όλα κανονικά, Αυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω με το getright με περίπου 800ΚΒ/s. Έχω αποσυνδέση την TV. Η φορητοτα ολοκληρώθηκε στις 09/05. Όλες οι υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν κανονικά. Μόνο η τηλεόραση πιξελιάζει που και πού αλλά ελάχιστα κ δεν είναι ενοχλητικό.

Μέχρι στιγμής από την ώρα που τα έβαλα πάνω δεν έχω φάει κανένα d/c.

Δόξα τον Θεό, όλα καλά φαίνονται !


PS: Κ εμένα ακόμα με σφυράκια κ ρολογάκια με δείχνει στο myon.


EDIT: Αυτά από το ρουτερ: 

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1023 Kbps.
Download:  12284 Kbps.
WAN IP:  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.134
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

ΕDIT2: Μετά την ολοκλήρωση του Download:

----------


## lefteris

Καλα στο myon μην περιμενεις να αλλαξει κατι.....

Εσυ εισαι τυχερος εχεις και 1mb upload εγω τι να πω που εχω 70Κ?

----------


## erateinos

D.K. πρόσεχε την ip σού  :Smile: 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## flevio

δεν αλαζει κιολας παναθεμα τη..




οντως μονο με downloadmanager απο το main server  της nvdia φαινεται η πραγματικοτητα..
τα speedtest δε λενε τιποτα.
τωρινα 9¨30..
 αν και αργησαν επικυνδινα  ολα  δουλευουν ρολοι  και σταθερα εξ αρχης
 (ενοειτε οχι τα torrents+το ζyxel 660hw που δεν θελει να δουλεψει  και το ping..)
*
660hw SOLVED <FIRMWARE UPDATE*

----------


## D.K.

> D.K. πρόσεχε την ip σού


Ευχαριστώ για την υπευνθίμιση. Υπάρχει υπέρμετρος ενθουσιασμός και μου διέφυγε  :Razz:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> πρίν καμιά ώρα ήρθε το κουριερ κ μου έφερε τον εξοπλισμό. Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από 07/05 κ μόλις τα έβαλα πάνω έπαιξαν όλα κανονικά, Αυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω με το getright με περίπου 800ΚΒ/s. Έχω αποσυνδέση την TV. Η φορητοτα ολοκληρώθηκε στις 09/05. Όλες οι υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν κανονικά. Μόνο η τηλεόραση πιξελιάζει που και πού αλλά ελάχιστα κ δεν είναι ενοχλητικό.
> 
> Μέχρι στιγμής από την ώρα που τα έβαλα πάνω δεν έχω φάει κανένα d/c.
> 
> Δόξα τον Θεό, όλα καλά φαίνονται !
> 
> 
> ...



Θα σε συμβουλευα να κανεις μια επεξεργασια στο μηνυμα σου και να σβησεις την ip που εχω σβησει και εγω στην παραθεση του θεματος σου , γιατι οι ip μας ειναι static και δεν ξερεις καμια φορα τι γινεται. Erateinos ολα τα προσεχεις  :Smile: 

Με προλαβες  :Smile:

----------


## D.K.

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά την άλλαξα ήδη. 3 χρόνια με dynamic δεν ασχολούμουν. Τώρα που έγινε static όμως...

Κάτι άσχετο: Εγώ τώρα σπίτι μου έχω κ ΟΤΕ ADSL να παίζει κ της ΟΝ. Αυτό πώς έγινε?

Τηλέφωνο έχω μόνο από ΟΝ. Έχω ήδη κάνει αίτηση διακοπής ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## erateinos

> Θα σε συμβουλευα να κανεις μια επεξεργασια στο μηνυμα σου και να σβησεις την ip που εχω σβησει και εγω στην παραθεση του θεματος σου , γιατι οι ip μας ειναι static και δεν ξερεις καμια φορα τι γινεται. Erateinos ολα τα προσεχεις 
> 
> Με προλαβες


θέμα τύχης   :Cool:

----------


## marimo

> Ρε εμενα ακομα σφυρακια μου'χουν!


Και εμένα στο σφυρί με έχουν...  :Razz:

----------


## mrmobile

> Γείτονα πέρα από το τεστ εσύ με πόσο κατεβάζεις?
> 
> Η τηλεφωνία πώς είναι?


Οπως εχω ξαναπει συνδεθηκα  Σαββατο 5/5
Ολο το ΣΚ ειχα μονο ιντερνετ με ντισκονεκτ καθε 3-4 λεπτα. 
Δευτερα αρχισε να δουλευει το βιντεομποξ, αλλα μονο το ΟΝ ρεκ, και καποιες στιγμες το ΟΝ σινεμα...
Τεταρτη ειχα και τηλεφωνο, αλλα χωρις ΟΝ τιβι ακομα...
Με τα πολλα, σημερα Παρασκευη (Σαββατο ξημερωματα γραφω) ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα...
Χωρις κανενα προβλημα, μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον
Να ειναι καλα ο τεχνικος που με επαιρνε καθε 2 ωρες επι μια εβδομαδα για να κανει τις απαραιτητες κινησεις ωστε επιτελους να ειναι ολα μια χαρα..

Οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι αυτες που περιμενα αλλα.... θα δουμε...
Απο τορρεντ κατεβαζω απο 50 εως 170 κβ
Απο rapidshare καποιες φορες ειδα μεχρι 270


Ο πιρελι λεει


ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1105 Kbps.
Download:  9020 Kbps.

----------


## original21paul

> Οπως εχω ξαναπει συνδεθηκα  Σαββατο 5/5
> Ολο το ΣΚ ειχα μονο ιντερνετ με ντισκονεκτ καθε 3-4 λεπτα. 
> Δευτερα αρχισε να δουλευει το βιντεομποξ, αλλα μονο το ΟΝ ρεκ, και καποιες στιγμες το ΟΝ σινεμα...
> Τεταρτη ειχα και τηλεφωνο, αλλα χωρις ΟΝ τιβι ακομα...
> Με τα πολλα, σημερα Παρασκευη (Σαββατο ξημερωματα γραφω) ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα...
> Χωρις κανενα προβλημα, μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον
> Να ειναι καλα ο τεχνικος που με επαιρνε καθε 2 ωρες επι μια εβδομαδα για να κανει τις απαραιτητες κινησεις ωστε επιτελους να ειναι ολα μια χαρα..
> 
> Οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι αυτες που περιμενα αλλα.... θα δουμε...
> ...


με αυτο το 9020 τι γινεται??εγω μεχρι εθες που κοπηκε το νετ απο τις 3μιση τα ξημερωματα μεχρι και σημερα στις 11 το βραδυ ειχα τουλαχιστον 12000down!ξαφνικα μολις επανηλθε ο λαζαρος(ζαντολαστιχο)εχω και εγω 9020 και δεν ανεβαινει!! :Thinking: 
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  957 Kbps.
Download:  9020 Kbps.

----------


## greekzero

Εφόσον είχες disconections σημαίνει ότι είχες χαμηλό θόρυβο SNR Margin γιαυτο σου κατέβασαν την ταχύτητα στα 9 για να δούνε εάν δεν έχεις disconections εκεί.

----------


## lefteris

Το ποιο απαραδεκτο ειναι τοδικο μου.
Πως γινεται να βλεπω ολα τα λαστιχα να εχουνε μια αναλογια στο d/u και εμενα να ειναι 18750/70 αλλα και η τεχνικοι της εταιριας να μην δινουν σημασια στα ερωτηματα μου?

Καθε μερα περνω 3 τηλεφωνα και δινω 3 βλαβες/ερωτηματα
1.Χαμηλη ταχυτητα ιντενετ  / υψηλος συνχρωνισμος / χαμηλο upload / κατεβαζω με 26Κ
2.Το τηλεφωνο ειναι καλο αλλα μερικες φορες ειναι λες και μιλας μεσα απο πηγαδι.
3.Η μια συσκευη εχει ΑΕΡΑ μεσα

Μου ειπανε οτι το status του κομβου ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ειναι 94% και μπορει γι'αυτο να συμβαινουν αυτα
Και ρωταω εγω...

Αφου ο κομβος δεν ειναι ετοιμος γιατι προχωρησατε σε συνδεση και μας ταλαιπωρητε? ΟΕΟ???

----------


## vanasto

Γεια σας και απο μενα. Αν κια εχω κανει αιτηση απο 12/02 μολις χτες ηρθε ο τεχνικος και εκανε την συνδεση. Λοιπον τηλεφωνο ΟΚ, τηλεοραση ΟΚ, ιντερνετ με Lan ΟΚ αλλα με wirelles συνδεση σερνεται ακομα και οταν ειμαι 1 μετρο απο το Pirelli, ποσο μαλλον οταν πηγαινω σε αλλο δωματιο. Εχω wirelles adapter  της Linksus που συνδεεται σε θυρα USB. Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει καποια λυση ωστε να πιανω τις ιδιες ταχυτητες και wirelles?

----------


## grphoto

Πηγαινε εδω ο φιλος cmc εχει κανει καλη δουλεια πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93736

----------


## lefteris

Ησακουστηκαν η προσευχες μου (μπινελικια) και απο σημερα το Modem παιζει στα
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1088 Kbps.
Download:  10011 Kbps

και παει σφαιρα.
βεβαια δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με την tv λογο οτι με τα torrent φτανω τα 1000ΚΒ σε download Και η τηλεοραση παθαινει blackout. Βεβαια αυτο συμβαινει μονο στα καναλια εκτος ΟΝ γιατι στα on rec , on cinema παιζει τζαμι...

Θα δουμε ολα βαινουν καλος....
Το τηλεφωνο εστρωσε... Τελικα και ο αγιος φοβερα θελει

----------


## mrmobile

Πως τα καταφερες και κατεβαζεις με 1000κβ απο τορεντ?

----------


## overdub

Που να είχα και  port-forwarding.... Όλα τα torrents  μου έτσι θα ήταν.

----------


## GeorgeH

Και εμένα μια χαρά πάει φτου να μη βασκαθεί!!!

----------


## AnastasiosK

Καλημερα , καλυτερα να μην δειχνετε τα αρχεια που κατεβαζετε  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλό είναι αυτό που προτείνει ο Αναστάσιος  :Wink:  
(Μην ξεχνάτε πως δεν επιτρέπεται και από τους κανόνες λειτουργίας.)

----------


## JOTE

> Ησακουστηκαν η προσευχες μου (μπινελικια) και απο σημερα το Modem παιζει στα
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload:  1088 Kbps.
> Download:  10011 Kbps
> 
> και παει σφαιρα.
> βεβαια δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με την tv λογο οτι με τα torrent φτανω τα 1000ΚΒ σε download Και η τηλεοραση παθαινει blackout. Βεβαια αυτο συμβαινει μονο στα καναλια εκτος ΟΝ γιατι στα on rec , on cinema παιζει τζαμι...
> 
> ...


με το pιrelli  ή με δικο σου modem αυτο?

----------


## overdub

> Καλημερα , καλυτερα να μην δειχνετε τα αρχεια που κατεβαζετε


Το αρχείο που φαίνεται στο screenshot μου είναι μία ελεύθερη δικαιωμάτων ταινία μικρού μήκους σε HD φτιαγμένη με open-source εργαλεία.  :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα φιλε  :Smile:

----------


## lefteris

με το pirelli δεν εχω βαλει αλλο

----------


## Avesael

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Γύρισα σήμερα μετά από ένα υπέροχο ΣΚ στη Ρόδο και το πρωί δοκίμασα με Pirelli πρώτα και μετά με το Linksys.Ολα δούλεψαν καλά και με συγχρονισμό στα 15mbit/1mbit...

----------


## XTOS

Συγνωμη, να κανω μια ερώτηση ?
Οταν λέτε συγχρόνισε στα 15mbit/1mbit (avesalom) ή στα 10/1 (jote) τι πακέτα συνδεσης έχετε κανει? Ολα σε ένα? Το οικιακό πακέτο δεν πρεπει να συγxρονίσει maximum στα 10.000kbps/512 ?  Εβαλα office πακετο 10/1 , περιέργος κάθε μέρα συχρονιζει και σε διαφορετική ταχυτητα. Σήμερα πχ. 6400/890 . Το απόγευμα θα τους στείλω αίτηση διακοπής/καταγγελεία. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο μια βδομάδα να έχω αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 5 λεπτά( και τώρα πάλι αποσυνδέθηκε ...έλεος...) και να ψάχνω και ένα κωδικό να βάλω στο pirelli (υποτίθετε στο office δεν έχεις περιορισμούς) και δεν μπορεί κανεις να μου τον δώσει ,να έχω αγοράσει δυο router (μπας και τα dc ήταν από το level1, έβαλα και ένα Planet 4400) και τελικά ...τζίφος. Τελικά , είναι κανένας με office πακέτο και χωρίς προβλήματα?

----------


## Avesael

Έχεις office πακέτο και δε μπορείς να βάλεις δικούς σου κωδικούς;;;;Χμμμ....να λοιπόν που και το office pack είναι προβληματικό...

----------


## Avesael

> Συγνωμη, να κανω μια ερώτηση ?
> Οταν λέτε συγχρόνισε στα 15mbit/1mbit (avesalom) ή στα 10/1 (jote) τι πακέτα συνδεσης έχετε κανει? Ολα σε ένα? Το οικιακό πακέτο δεν πρεπει να συγxρονίσει maximum στα 10.000kbps/512 ?  Εβαλα office πακετο 10/1 , περιέργος κάθε μέρα συχρονιζει και σε διαφορετική ταχυτητα. Σήμερα πχ. 6400/890 . Το απόγευμα θα τους στείλω αίτηση διακοπής/καταγγελεία. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο μια βδομάδα να έχω αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 5 λεπτά( και τώρα πάλι αποσυνδέθηκε ...έλεος...) και να ψάχνω και ένα κωδικό να βάλω στο pirelli (υποτίθετε στο office δεν έχεις περιορισμούς) και δεν μπορεί κανεις να μου τον δώσει ,να έχω αγοράσει δυο router (μπας και τα dc ήταν από το level1, έβαλα και ένα Planet 4400) και τελικά ...τζίφος. Τελικά , είναι κανένας με office πακέτο και χωρίς προβλήματα?


Λοιπόν...Αν έχεις διαβάσει μέσα στο forum, ο συγχρονισμός στους περισσότερους είναι πάνω από τα 10mbit down και 1Mbit upload.Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα πολλά disconnects γιατι η γραμμή του καθενός δε σηκώνει αυτή την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, άσε που δεν κατεβάζεις με αυτή την ταχύτητα.Εγώ είμαι από τους λίγους τυχερούς χωρίς disconnects και με σχεδόν άριστες ταχύτητες (που άγγιξαν και καθαρό 14mbit/sec download).Δεν πρόκειται να βάλουν στάνταρ στις ταχύτητες.Αν κάποιος "καρφώνει" στα 12,13,14,15,16 κ.τ.λ., εκεί θα μείνει εκτός κι αν του χαμηλώσουν ταχύτητα λόγω disconnects.Για το  upload ισχύει το ίδιο πράγμα...

----------


## XTOS

Thx m8. Ακόμα περιμένω κάποιο τηλέφωνο απο ΟΝ να μου πούνε τους κωδικούς τοu pirelli .Μολις το συνδέω εχει μια προσωρινή ΙΡ απο 10.χχχ . Φυσικά με  κωδικούς on  και   on δεν κανει τιποτα. Κάποιος απο το τηλ κεντρο της ΟΝ μου ειπε να δοκιμάσω business και admin ...τπτ. Είχε έρθει μάλιστα και καποιος τεχνικος πριν 10 μερες να κανει διαγνωση γιατι το πρώτο pirelli΄είχε κλατάρει , μέτρησε την γραμμή μου με ένα επιτραπέζιο πολύμετρο/υπολογιστή , μου είπε μεχρι 8000kbps θα συγχρονίζει μια χαρα. Αλλά @@...Καποιος πόντικας είναι στα κέντρα της ΟΝ και παίζει με τα καλώδια φαινεται... το πρωί ηταν στα 6400 τωρα 5328 και φυσικά δεν με εχει παρει κανείς τηλέφωνο να συζητησουμε το γιατί δεν έχω internet και γιατί καθε λεπτο dc... 

Η καημένη η οτε 2ΜΒ διπλά καίγεται ολο το 24ωρο από τον gameserver που έχω, η ΟΝ ειναι off 23.9/7 . Aν ο ΟΤΕ εβγαζε έστω και 8ΜΒ με upload 512 δεν θα το σκεφτόμουνα και να παραμείνω στην ΟΝ ή αλλού. Αλλά 8ΜΒ που θα δώσει με 384 up παλι λίγο είναι. Όχι πως με το 1ΜΒ upload της ΟΝ είδα πανω απο 330 ('οσο ηταν on)...αλλά λεμε τώρα.

----------


## XTOS

Ναι , office έχω. Ένα φακελο ΟΝ πήρα και γω με δυο σελίδες όπως όλοι υποθέτω. 
Απο την πρωτη στιγμη που μίλησα με τεχνικο του είπα να μου πει τους κωδικούς για admin priviledges στο router αλλά μου είπε "θα σας τους πω μόλις γίνει upgrade sto  firmware" ....και καλά. Και όσοι έχετε απορία τι γίνεται όταν καποιος πατήσει το 1 για "Πατήστε το 1 αν ειστε εταιρικος πελάτης" ας μην έχει. Στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουν όλοι.

----------


## lena84

Γεια σας παιδιά! Τελικά δοκίμασα τα πάντα και από ότι μου είπε και ένας φίλος από εδώ μέσα που με επισκέφθηκε σπίτι και με βοήθησε πολύ με τις συνδέσεις και όλα, είμαι μια χαρά! Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί πολύ καλά,το ιντερνετ είναι συνδεδεμένο στα 17200kbps και σε δοκιμές ο φίλος μου είπε ότι κατεβάζω με 1500kb/sec περίπου.(Τα έχω γραμμένα σε χαρτί γιατί δεν τα θυμάμαι απ'έξω και δεν είμαι καθόλου σχετική με αυτά τα τεχνολογικά!).Μου είπε ότι από τορρεντς κατεβάζω με 600kb/sec..Τηλεόραση παίζει πολύ καλά και έχω δει και 6 ταινίες ως τώρα...ΑΥΤΑ!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## Avesael

Λένα, σε ποια περιοχή βρίσκεσαι;

----------


## subliminal

> Γεια σας παιδιά! Τελικά δοκίμασα τα πάντα και από ότι μου είπε και ένας φίλος από εδώ μέσα που με επισκέφθηκε σπίτι και με βοήθησε πολύ με τις συνδέσεις και όλα, είμαι μια χαρά! Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί πολύ καλά,το ιντερνετ είναι συνδεδεμένο στα 17200kbps και σε δοκιμές ο φίλος μου είπε ότι κατεβάζω με 1500kb/sec περίπου.(Τα έχω γραμμένα σε χαρτί γιατί δεν τα θυμάμαι απ'έξω και δεν είμαι καθόλου σχετική με αυτά τα τεχνολογικά!).Μου είπε ότι από τορρεντς κατεβάζω με 600kb/sec..Τηλεόραση παίζει πολύ καλά και έχω δει και 6 ταινίες ως τώρα...ΑΥΤΑ!


17200 kbps χωρις disconnect ! Απορω πως και δεν γραφουν στα διαφημιστικά τους φυλλάδια "internet έως 20Mbps". Εφόσον υπάρχει έστω και ένας χρήστης που τα πιάνει σωστοί θα ήταν  :Razz:   :Razz:  Λένα είσαι πολύ τυχερή. Πολύ πολύ πολύ πολύ τυχερή.

Edit
----------------------------------------------------
Βέβαια σύμφωνα με το φίλο σου, η πραγματική σου ταχύτητα ειναι γύρω στο 12

----------


## lena84

Παλαιό Φάληρο είμαι.

----------


## CMS

> Γεια σας παιδιά! Τελικά δοκίμασα τα πάντα και από ότι μου είπε και ένας φίλος από εδώ μέσα που με επισκέφθηκε σπίτι και με βοήθησε πολύ με τις συνδέσεις και όλα, είμαι μια χαρά! Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί πολύ καλά,το ιντερνετ είναι συνδεδεμένο στα 17200kbps και σε δοκιμές ο φίλος μου είπε ότι κατεβάζω με 1500kb/sec περίπου.(Τα έχω γραμμένα σε χαρτί γιατί δεν τα θυμάμαι απ'έξω και δεν είμαι καθόλου σχετική με αυτά τα τεχνολογικά!).Μου είπε ότι από τορρεντς κατεβάζω με 600kb/sec..Τηλεόραση παίζει πολύ καλά και έχω δει και 6 ταινίες ως τώρα...ΑΥΤΑ!


Τελικά αυτό το ADSL2+ είναι κάτι σαν τον JOKER ... η Λένα μάλλον έπιασε το 5 +1  του JOKER ... :One thumb up:  

Κάποιοι άλλοι μοιράζονται τα 5αρια ... :Respekt:   (avesalom δεν είναι άσχημο και το 5αρι ε?)

Και όσο πας πιο κάτω μερικοί δεν πιάσανε ούτε ένα νουμεράκι ... :Thumb down:  

Και αυτό είναι τελείως λυπηρό γιατί τουλάχιστον όταν στο joker δεν πιάνεις τίποτα δεν έχεις χάσει και τίποτα σπουδαίο ... αλλά όταν αντί ADSL2+ δεν έχεις ούτε τηλέφωνο τότε ...

----------


## lena84

ο φίλος μου επίσης μου είπε ότι δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις.Και ότι έχω πολύ καλό σνρ.Δε ξέρω ακριβώς αλλά θα ρωτήσω να μου πει πως θα το δημοσιεύσω εδω.

----------


## Avesael

SNR... :Smile:   Μόλις μάθεις πες μας για να συγκρίνουμε...(Ρε γ@μwτο τελικά υπάρχουν άλλοι καλύτεροι από εμένα;;  :Razz:  )

----------


## subliminal

@avesalom, @lena84

Καλα ρε παιδια με το dslam αγκαλιά είστε???

@lena84

Ελπιζω το 84 να μην αναφέρεται στην ηλικία σου  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## subliminal

Off Topic



2 posts μενουν για να ανεβάσω level...  :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## derbu

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ον και έχω κάποιες απορίες. Διάβασα κάποια απο τα θέματα και δεν έχω καταλάβει:

Υπάρχουν προβλήματα με το ιντερνετ (διακοπές και τέτοια) ή όχι. Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων ή μένουν για πάντα? Υπάρχουν μόνο σε μερικούς?

Αν κάνω τη σύνδεση θα μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο (απο τον ΟΤΕ)? 

Με ασύρματο ρουτερ δουλέυει εντάξει?

----------


## Cacofonix

...τότε βάζεις voip

----------


## Avesael

Αν δε δω αποδεικτικά στοιχεία από τη lena84 δεν πιστεύω τίποτα...Εγώ ανέβασα και κανα screenshot... :Cool:

----------


## GnF

> Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ον και έχω κάποιες απορίες. Διάβασα κάποια απο τα θέματα και δεν έχω καταλάβει:
> 
> Υπάρχουν προβλήματα με το ιντερνετ (διακοπές και τέτοια) ή όχι. Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων ή μένουν για πάντα? Υπάρχουν μόνο σε μερικούς?
> 
> Αν κάνω τη σύνδεση θα μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο (απο τον ΟΤΕ)? 
> 
> Με ασύρματο ρουτερ δουλέυει εντάξει?


Υπάρχουν προβλήματα αποσύνδεσης σε κάποιους χρήστες και νομίζω ότι τα φτιάχνουν κατα κάποιο τρόπο με μικρότερο συγχρονισμό της γραμμής σου (αντι να συγχρονίσεις στα 10000 π.χ. θα σε πάνε στα 8 για να είναι πιο σταθερή). Το αν αυτό έχει διορθώσει τα προβλήματα σε όλους είναι άλλο θέμα. (συμβουλέψου κάποιον που διαβάζει το μέλλον καλύτερα)

Κάποιοι έμειναν χωρίς τηλέφωνο για μερικά λεπτά (η κοπέλα μου π.χ.) κάποιοι για μερικές μέρες, και κάποιοι βαράνε το κεφάλι τους στον τοίχο ακόμα....

Στο τελευταίο δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ρωτάς. Αν δουλεύει το ασύρματο του ρουτερ που σου δίνουν? Ναι δουλεύει.

----------


## CMS

> Το ποιο απαραδεκτο ειναι τοδικο μου.
> Πως γινεται να βλεπω ολα τα λαστιχα να εχουνε μια αναλογια στο d/u και εμενα να ειναι 18750/70 αλλα και η τεχνικοι της εταιριας να μην δινουν σημασια στα ερωτηματα μου?
> 
> Καθε μερα περνω 3 τηλεφωνα και δινω 3 βλαβες/ερωτηματα
> 1.Χαμηλη ταχυτητα ιντενετ  / υψηλος συνχρωνισμος / χαμηλο upload / κατεβαζω με 26Κ
> 2.Το τηλεφωνο ειναι καλο αλλα μερικες φορες ειναι λες και μιλας μεσα απο πηγαδι.
> 3.Η μια συσκευη εχει ΑΕΡΑ μεσα
> 
> Μου ειπανε οτι το status του κομβου ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ειναι 94% και μπορει γι'αυτο να συμβαινουν αυτα
> ...


Μόνο ο lefteris ανέφερε συγχρονισμό σε 18750 download αλλά αυτό το upload του κάτι παραπάνω από το 0 ... θύμισε άλλες εποχές ...  :Closed topic:  

Τελικά φυσικά μόνο τα πραγματικά download/upload ratings μετράνε αλλά και ο συγχρονισμός είναι ένα συγκριτικό ... 

Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι όταν η γραμμή μου πού και πού ρομποτίζει, όταν το σήμα της IPTV γυρνάει στο ασπρόμαυρο (πρέπει να κάνω reset τον SAGEM για να έρθει στα συγκαλά του), όταν αραιά μια στο τόσο πέφτει κανένα disconnect ... Βρε μπας κι αν καλέσω την ON να τους συγκινήσω κάνω τα πράγματα χειρότερα ? :Whistle:

----------


## vfragos

Για την iptv που γυρνάει σε ασπρόμαυρο, δοκίμασε στις ρυθμίσεις του sagem, την έξοδο video εάν την έχεις στο ψηφιακό να την βάλεις αναλογικό.

----------


## CMS

> Για την iptv που γυρνάει σε ασπρόμαυρο, δοκίμασε στις ρυθμίσεις του sagem, την έξοδο video εάν την έχεις στο ψηφιακό να την βάλεις αναλογικό.


Thanks mate ... :One thumb up:

----------


## derbu

> Υπάρχουν προβλήματα αποσύνδεσης σε κάποιους χρήστες και νομίζω ότι τα φτιάχνουν κατα κάποιο τρόπο με μικρότερο συγχρονισμό της γραμμής σου (αντι να συγχρονίσεις στα 10000 π.χ. θα σε πάνε στα 8 για να είναι πιο σταθερή). Το αν αυτό έχει διορθώσει τα προβλήματα σε όλους είναι άλλο θέμα. (συμβουλέψου κάποιον που διαβάζει το μέλλον καλύτερα)
> 
> Κάποιοι έμειναν χωρίς τηλέφωνο για μερικά λεπτά (η κοπέλα μου π.χ.) κάποιοι για μερικές μέρες, και κάποιοι βαράνε το κεφάλι τους στον τοίχο ακόμα....
> 
> Στο τελευταίο δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ρωτάς. Αν δουλεύει το ασύρματο του ρουτερ που σου δίνουν? Ναι δουλεύει.


ε τοτε δεν εχει νόημα να βάλω, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχετε βάλει κι εσεις όλοι?

Αν είναι να υπογράψω ένα συμβόλαιο και να παίζω τζοκερ για το αν θα εχω ιντερνετ, και πιο βασικο απο όλα τηλέφωνο τότε να μου λειπει. Και να μην μπορώ να φύγω απο το συμβόλαιο?

----------


## GnF

> ε τοτε δεν εχει νόημα να βάλω, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχετε βάλει κι εσεις όλοι?
> 
> Αν είναι να υπογράψω ένα συμβόλαιο και να παίζω τζοκερ για το αν θα εχω ιντερνετ, και πιο βασικο απο όλα τηλέφωνο τότε να μου λειπει. Και να μην μπορώ να φύγω απο το συμβόλαιο?


Απο δικιά μου μεριά μαν κάναμε αίτηση για 2 γραμμές σε 2 ξεχωριστά σπίτια. Ενεργοποιήθηκε η μία αλλά λόγο φόρτου εργασίας όταν άρχισα να παίρνω χαμπάρι τι παίζει ήταν πλέων αργά (είχαν ήδη περάσει 10 μέρες), και έτσι έκοψα τη μία. Άλλοι πιστεύω δεν ξέρανε και αφού μάθανε θεωρούν μεγάλο το κόστος είτε να φύγουν, είτε να περιμένουν σε κάποιον άλλο για νέα γραμμή (κάτι που πολύ πιθανό να σε αφήσει για μπόλικο καιρό χωρίς τηλ να μην πω το ιντερνετ). Αρα....τζίφος

----------


## D.K.

> Παλαιό Φάληρο είμαι.


Λένα που ακριβώς είσαι? Εγώ είμαι στην Λ. Αμφιθέας κ παίρνω από Καλαμάκι. Εσύ μήπως είσαι κατά Κλοίσβο μεριά? Δεν έχω παράπονο πάντως! κ εγώ Π. Φάληρο κ τα ξεπερνάω τα 12mbps.


Μπράβο Λένα! Καλορίζικη!

----------


## D.K.

> ε τοτε δεν εχει νόημα να βάλω, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχετε βάλει κι εσεις όλοι?
> 
> Αν είναι να υπογράψω ένα συμβόλαιο και να παίζω τζοκερ για το αν θα εχω ιντερνετ, και πιο βασικο απο όλα τηλέφωνο τότε να μου λειπει. Και να μην μπορώ να φύγω απο το συμβόλαιο?


Βασικά αυτή τη στιγμή η μόνη πιο σταθερή λύση είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Αν θές πιο γρήγορο Internet θα πρέπει να παίξεις λίγο Τζοκερ. Τα προβλήματα με τα disconnects όσο πάνε κ μειόνονται. Οι ταχύτητες είναι επίσης πολύ καλές καθώς κ η IPTV κ το τηλ. Προσωπικά έμεινα ελάχιστα λεπτά, που ούτε καν τα αντιλίφθηκα, χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Έμεινα μόνο 4 μέρες χωρίς εισερχόμενες(Μεσολάβησε Σ/Κ). Δεν έμεινα ούτε λεπτό χωρίς Internet είτε με το παλιό από ΟΤΕ είναι με το καινούριο από ΟΝ και οι ταχύτητές μου είναι της τάξης των 800-900ΚΒ/s με χρήση download manager. 

Συγχρονίζω στα Upload:  1023 Kbps. Download:  12284 Kbps.

Δεν είχα, ούτε έχω κανένα disconnect.

Το μόνο μελανό σημείο στην ιστορία είναι το κλειδωμένο ρουτερ που στην τελική πάς κ παίρνεις ένα δικό σου.

----------


## lefteris

Αυτο ειναι αν θελεις μπορεις να παρεις ενα δικο σου router Και να εχεις το κεφαλι σου υσυχο.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να αποχωρηστης την καταπληκτικη tv τους...

----------


## derbu

Για να καταλαβω το προβλημα ειναι με το ρουτερ? Γιατι εχω δικό μου ρουτερ.

Το πιο βασικο για μενα ειναι το τηλ. Δεν εννοειται να εχει προβλημα το τηλ. Τωρα αν το ιντερνετ εχει προβλημα 1 ωρα και φτιάξει μετά οκ.

----------


## zio21

ΝΑ κάνω μια ερώτηση ...?   Πιθανον να έχει γραφτεί κάπου αλλά είναι πολλά τα post για να το βρώ....
Συνδέω το router με ethernet καλωδιο και έχω στα speed test 8232 και πάνω 
Αν το βάλω ασύρματα πέφτω στο 1000 και κάτω 
Γιατί ????
έχω Linksys κάρτα ασύρματη στον PC ... θέλει καμία ρύθμιση??

----------


## D.K.

Το Internet δεν έχει πρόβλημα γενικά. Κάποιοι φίλοι είχαν κ έχουν disconnects. Αυτό είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα γιατί δεν γίνεται να σε πετάει κάθε 20 λεπτά... Έχουν αναφερθεί κάποια ρουτερς στο άλλο νήμα που παίζουν και την IPTV. Το δικό μου το USR9107 που το φλασαρα σε ANNEXA δεν μου συγχρόνισε ποτέ. Περιμένω τέλος της εβδομάδας ένα φίλο μου ναμου φέρει ενα D-link PSTN να δοκιμάσω. Αν παίξει πάω για κάποιο linksys.

----------


## CMS

> ΝΑ κάνω μια ερώτηση ...?   Πιθανον να έχει γραφτεί κάπου αλλά είναι πολλά τα post για να το βρώ....
> Συνδέω το router με ethernet καλωδιο και έχω στα speed test 8232 και πάνω 
> Αν το βάλω ασύρματα πέφτω στο 1000 και κάτω 
> Γιατί ????
> έχω Linksys κάρτα ασύρματη στον PC ... θέλει καμία ρύθμιση??


Θα χρειαστεί να΄κάνεις κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο TCP/IP ...

Είναι και μερικά άλλα πραγματάκια που θα πρέπει να ελέγχεις για την σωστή λειτουργία του WiFi ..

Δες εδώ ...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93736

----------


## zio21

> Θα χρειαστεί να΄κάνεις κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο TCP/IP ...
> 
> Είναι και μερικά άλλα πραγματάκια που θα πρέπει να ελέγχεις για την σωστή λειτουργία του WiFi ..
> 
> Δες εδώ ...
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93736


Ευχαριστώ... :Worthy:  .Επρεπε να πληρώνεστε !!!!!!!  
Αν έχω κάποιο προβλημα πάλι θα σας ενημερώσω......... :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

> Ευχαριστώ... .Επρεπε να πληρώνεστε !!!!!!!  
> Αν έχω κάποιο προβλημα πάλι θα σας ενημερώσω.........


Ο ένας βοηθάει τον άλλο ... :One thumb up:  

Κοινός πόθος και καημός να δούμε καλύτερες μέρες ευρυζωνικότητας ...

Καλή επιτυχία ... :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

ΑΜΗΝ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ!  :Worthy:

----------


## Avesael

Sorry...αλλά δεν είχα δει ότι ο φίλος είχε ρωτήσει και εδώ, και του απάντησα στο νήμα για τους routers.  :Smile:

----------


## derbu

> Το Internet δεν έχει πρόβλημα γενικά. Κάποιοι φίλοι είχαν κ έχουν disconnects. Αυτό είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα γιατί δεν γίνεται να σε πετάει κάθε 20 λεπτά... Έχουν αναφερθεί κάποια ρουτερς στο άλλο νήμα που παίζουν και την IPTV. Το δικό μου το USR9107 που το φλασαρα σε ANNEXA δεν μου συγχρόνισε ποτέ. Περιμένω τέλος της εβδομάδας ένα φίλο μου ναμου φέρει ενα D-link PSTN να δοκιμάσω. Αν παίξει πάω για κάποιο linksys.


ωραία αυτά, δηλαδή το ιντερνετ ειναι ετσι κι ετσι (ανάλογα με την τύχη). Το τηλέφωνο πώς ειναι? Έχει κανείς προβλήματα ή όλα είναι οκ?

----------


## vanasto

Παιδια εισαστε φοβεροι!!! Εκανα τις ρυθμισεις για το wirelles και τωρα σχεδον πεταει. Δεν ειναι βεβαια οπως με το Lan αλλα μην ειμαστε αχαριστοι! Σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας!!

----------


## Takerman

*Αν το έχει τσεκάρει κάποιος ας απαντήσει.*
Όσοι μου στέλνουν emails απο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τους γυρίζουν πίσω. Απο άλλους πάροχους έρχοντε κανονικά.

----------


## lefteris

Για καντε μια βολτα απο το speedtest να δειτε που βγαζει Greece (On telecom S.A)

----------


## grphoto

Αντε τωρα θα πεταμε (σουζα το αλογακι ο σπονσορας )  :Smile:

----------


## geonegas

Ο server δεν δουλεύει τώρα...

Φαντάσου...

Υπάρχει πλεόν και στην Κύπρο Server...

----------


## coil

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις ...
Αίτηση: 1/02
Ενεργοποίηση: 15/05 -> 20 εργάσιμες κατά το ημερολόγιο της On!

Συγχρονισμός του Pirelli router με αρκετά υψηλές τιμές, 
19100/1095. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να πάρω public IP αλλά μόνο
την εσωτερική 10.189.χχ.χχ του δικτύου της On. Ο λόγος είναι φυσικά 
η αδυναμία να διαβάσει το .cfg file.
Έτσι λοιπόν έβαλα το παλιό και δοκιμασμένο USR9105 το οποίο φυσικά έπαιξε
αλλά σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, κοντά στα 7600 στο downstream.

Από ταχύτητες είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος. Σε torrents είδα μέχρι και 750Kb/s.
Το web browsing πάει πολύ καλά. 
Τηλέφωνο δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα. 
IPTV και λοιπές υπηρεσίες δεν με ενδιαφέρουν προς το παρόν 
οπότε και δεν ασχολήθηκα.

Σχετικά με το network protocol που χρησιμοποιείται 
στο USR έχω επιλέξει το PPPoE, αλλά η απορία μου είναι αν 
μπορεί να δουλέψει και το MAC Encapsulation Routing (MER).
Διαπίστωσα ότι αν επιλέξω MER στο USR δεν μπορώ να πάρω public IP
αλλά μόνο την εσωτερική της On. 

Όσοι χρησιμοποιείτε Pirelli για την σύνδεση τι network protocol έχετε?!

----------


## Agya

απο σημερα εχω και εγω πλεον internet...!!!

βεβαια μεχρι 3 mbit εχει φτασει... :Thinking: 

τι μπορω να κανω για αυτο???

----------


## zio21

> απο σημερα εχω και εγω πλεον internet...!!!
> 
> βεβαια μεχρι 3 mbit εχει φτασει...
> 
> τι μπορω να κανω για αυτο???


έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα... Το δοκίμασα με καλώδιο ethernet και η ταχύτητα πήγε στα 8000 από 1200...   Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα πιάσω ΄τετοια ταχύτητα ασύρματα

----------


## derbu

μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος πως δουλεύει το τηλ.? Υπάρχουν προβλήματα?

----------


## zio21

> μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος πως δουλεύει το τηλ.? Υπάρχουν προβλήματα?


Μια χαρά δουλεύει ... Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα κάνω τηλέφωνα και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα

----------


## GnF

> μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος πως δουλεύει το τηλ.? Υπάρχουν προβλήματα?


σε κάποιους δουλεύει σουπερ, σε κάποιους καθόλου (αφού έχουν διάφορα προβλήματα φορητότητας, προβλημάτων γραμμής τα οποία μπορεί να κρατήσουν και αρκετό καιρό) και σε κάποιους μερικές φορές κάνει παράσιτα και πρέπει να ξαναπάρεις τηλέφωνο για να φτιάξει (προσωπική εμπειρία στο τελευταίο).

Κατα βάση σε όσους δουλεύει καλά έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα.

----------


## ilsak

Καλημερα!

Δεν ξερω αν το καταφερε η On, αλλά επιτέλους χθες όλα έφτιαξαν. Δηλαδή:

Καταρχήν, για πρώτη φορά το speedtest.net μου έδειχνε από 7000/450 έως 9000/750 όλο το απόγευμα! Μπήκα στο router και από εκεί που συγχρόνιζε στα 17000 τώρα συγχρονίζει στα 12500/1023. Από nvidia, apple και microsoft κατέβαζα με download accelerator στα 1100 KB/s (δεν είχα ποτέ ξεπεράσει τα 400 KB/s). Στο myon πρώτη φορά μου έβγαλε τσεκ σε όλα (έφυγαν τα σφυράκια). Disconnects έχω πάνω από μία εβδομάδα να δω.

Μόνο από azureus η ταχύτητα είναι ακόμα χαμηλή, μολονότι βελτιώθηκε και αυτή, χθες μου έβγαζε down/up μέσο όρο στα 150/100 με ψηλότερες τιμές τα 200/118 (παλιά ο μέσος όρος ήταν στα 80/100 και οι παλιές ψηλότερες τιμές ήταν στα 150/115 περίπου). 

Η τηλεόραση πλέον δεν κολλάει σχεδόν ποτέ.

Το θέμα είναι δεν ξέρω εάν έφτιαξε η On, ή αν πέτυχαν οι ρυθμίσεις που πέρασα στο tweakmaster:
Σύμφωνα με τα όσα είδα στο παρακάτω link πέρασα χθες τα settings 1492/255552.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93736

To θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να τα πειράξω για να δω πού οφείλεται η βελτίωση, γιατί χάρηκα τόσο πολύ χθες με το πώς πήγαιναν σφαίρα όλα.  :Smile:

----------


## Agya

τι εκδοση firmware πρεπει να εχουμε στο pirelli...???εχω την εντυπωση οτι εμενα δεν μου εχει κανει upgrade... :Sorry:

----------


## ilsak

> τι εκδοση firmware πρεπει να εχουμε στο pirelli...???εχω την εντυπωση οτι εμενα δεν μου εχει κανει upgrade...


Εμένα έχει μία με ημερομηνία 28/2 (και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα αυτή έχουν αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

----------


## original21paul

> τι εκδοση firmware πρεπει να εχουμε στο pirelli...???εχω την εντυπωση οτι εμενα δεν μου εχει κανει upgrade...


λογικα πρεπει να εχεις ενα με ημερομηνια 28 φεβρουαριου!το καινουριο εχει μπει σε 20 ατομα πιλοτικα ακομα! :Smile:

----------


## Agya

ααα οκ τοτε και σε εμενα αυτο εχει...απλα νομιζα οτι αναβαθμιζεται αυτοματα... :Whistle: 

τωρα εγω που με ethernet ειμαι το πολυ οπως εγραψα και παραπανω στα 3mbit τι πρεπει να κανω...να παρω τηλεφωνο για παραπονα η στρωνει απο μονο του...?

----------


## grphoto

Agya οταν λες οτι εχεις μονο 3 mbit τι εννοεις? Συγχρονιζεις στα 3? Κατεβαζεις μεμονομενο αρχειο στα 3? Κανεις speedtest και δινει 3? Χρησιμοποιεις wireless η ethernet?

----------


## ilsak

> ααα οκ τοτε και σε εμενα αυτο εχει...απλα νομιζα οτι αναβαθμιζεται αυτοματα...
> 
> τωρα εγω που με ethernet ειμαι το πολυ οπως εγραψα και παραπανω στα 3mbit τι πρεπει να κανω...να παρω τηλεφωνο για παραπονα η στρωνει απο μονο του...?


Τηλεόραση έχεις? Από ότι έχω καταλάβει τους ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ η τηλεόραση παρά το εάν οι ταχύτητες είναι γενικά χαμηλές, οπότε κατά τη γνώμη μου καλύτερα είναι όταν τους τηλ. κανείς να τους λέει ότι έχει πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες και ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει την τηλεόραση.

----------


## Agya

speedtest κανω και μου βγαζει τοσο... :One thumb up:  με ethernet...

και αλλη μια ερωτηση που ξεχασα να κανω...στο interface του pirelli σας βγαζει και tcpip και αλλαγη password?γιατι εμενα δεν εχει...

tv εχω κανονικα χωρις προβληματα οσο εχω προλαβει και εγω να τσεκαρω...μολις χτες συνδεθηκα...

----------


## zio21

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι είδος security χρησιμοποιεί για να μην μπαινει άλλος στο montem μου??
Δίνει επιλογή να χρησιμοποιήσω το mac address ??? Αν ναι που???

----------


## ghbgr

πρωτες εντυπώσεις ..
αίτηση 12/4, εξοπλισμός σε 18 μέρες, ενεργοποίηση στις 14/5, βλάβη την ίδια μέρα (μετά απο λίγα λεπτά νέκρωσε..δεν πρόλαβα καν να δοκιμάσω το νετ), ύστερα από τηλέφωνα, mail και fax..μετά από μία βδομάδα και μέχρι σήμερα έχω  dl :2400 και ul :695 , και δεν έχω ακόμα τηλέφωνο..το γεγονός ότι δουλεύει σωστά σε άλλους με έχει ανακουφίσει κάπως .. και .. περιμένω  ..  :Confused:

----------


## zio21

> πρωτες εντυπώσεις ..
> αίτηση 12/4, εξοπλισμός σε 18 μέρες, ενεργοποίηση στις 14/5, βλάβη την ίδια μέρα (μετά απο λίγα λεπτά νέκρωσε..δεν πρόλαβα καν να δοκιμάσω το νετ), ύστερα από τηλέφωνα, mail και fax..μετά από μία βδομάδα και μέχρι σήμερα έχω  dl :2400 και ul :695 , και δεν έχω ακόμα τηλέφωνο..το γεγονός ότι δουλεύει σωστά σε άλλους με έχει ανακουφίσει κάπως .. και .. περιμένω  ..


Φίλε και γρήγορα Ενεργοποιήθηκες .... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ να είσαι .... Τώρα πότε θα στρώσουν όλα εξαρτάται.

Για το τηλέφωνο να επιμείνεις και να τους βάλεις τις φωνές.. Εμένα με είχαν 6 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και τους έκραξα τους είπα πως θα κινηθώ για αποζημείωση για καθε μέρα χωρίς τηλέφωνο κτλ .... ΤΟΤΕ ενδιαφερθηκαν και έστειλαν τεχνικο σπίτι να το δει!!
Πιθανοτατα να έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα . Οπότε να χρειαστεί να σου στείλει τεχνικό η ΟΝ να φτιάξει κάτι στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ. Την ίδια στιγμή θα φτιάξουν όλα

----------


## AnastasiosK

> πρωτες εντυπώσεις ..
> αίτηση 12/4, εξοπλισμός σε 18 μέρες, ενεργοποίηση στις 14/5, βλάβη την ίδια μέρα (μετά απο λίγα λεπτά νέκρωσε..δεν πρόλαβα καν να δοκιμάσω το νετ), ύστερα από τηλέφωνα, mail και fax..μετά από μία βδομάδα και μέχρι σήμερα έχω  dl :2400 και ul :695 , και δεν έχω ακόμα τηλέφωνο..το γεγονός ότι δουλεύει σωστά σε άλλους με έχει ανακουφίσει κάπως .. και .. περιμένω  ..


Τον συγχρονισμο που αναφερεις τον ειδες στο interface του ρουτερ? η σε τεστ?

----------


## ghbgr

στο interface. τεστ έκανα πριν λίγο .. τα αποτελέσματα
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## AnastasiosK

Μαλλον υπαρχει καποιο τεχνικο προβλημα φιλε , και δεν ξερω ποιος μπορει να εμπλεκεται και τι μπορει να φταιει. Αποσταση απο dslam , καλωδια , οτε , καφαο ,οτιδηποτε..τσεκαρε παντως για καλο κ για κακο αν εχεις συνδεσει σωστα το ρουτερ , συνεδεσε το και με καλωδιο ethernet αν εχεις καρτα και ξανατσεκαρε τον συγχρονισμο να ξερεις οτι απο εκει τουλαχιστον εισαι οκ.

----------


## ghbgr

> Μαλλον υπαρχει καποιο τεχνικο προβλημα φιλε , και δεν ξερω ποιος μπορει να εμπλεκεται και τι μπορει να φταιει. Αποσταση απο dslam , καλωδια , οτε , καφαο ,οτιδηποτε..τσεκαρε παντως για καλο κ για κακο αν εχεις συνδεσει σωστα το ρουτερ , συνεδεσε το και με καλωδιο ethernet αν εχεις καρτα και ξανατσεκαρε τον συγχρονισμο να ξερεις οτι απο εκει τουλαχιστον εισαι οκ.


με ethernet το εχω..δεν έχω ασύρματη καρτούλα..
κάτι από αυτά φταίει σίγουρα..αφού δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο..ευχαριστώ πάντως..καλή τύχη και στους υπόλοιπους..

----------


## Cacofonix

Πώς γίνεται κάθε φορά που είναι ηημν/νια έκδοσης του λογαριασμού να "πέφτει" η σελίδα;

----------


## Avesael

Φορτώνει με μεγάλους αριθμούς, δεν αντέχει και πέφτει!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## sportis

παιδια επιτελους ειμαι on χεχε :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος το τηλ λειτουργει κανονικα και η τηλεοραση χεχε :Worthy:

----------


## sportis

και η ταχυτητα που κλειδωνει το ρουτερ ειναι αυτη
INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1020 Kbps.
Download:  12284 Kbps.

----------


## Takerman

> και η ταχυτητα που κλειδωνει το ρουτερ ειναι αυτη
> INTERNET
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload:  1020 Kbps.
> Download:  12284 Kbps.


Ακριβώς τα ίδια έχουμε γείτονα.

----------


## adreas195

Και εγώ στη αρχή έπαιζα με τέτοιες ταχύτητες Download: 12284 Kbps.
αλλά τώρα με το ζόρι πιάνω 9500 kbps ,μίλησα με έναν τεχνικό τους πριν μια εβδομάδα και έιπαν θα κάνουν update και θα φτιαξεί αλλά ακόμα τπτ :Thinking:

----------


## ilsak

Επιτέλους!

 :Clap:

----------


## ilsak

:Smile:

----------


## harris

> Επιτέλους!


Αυτό είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό, γιατί το speedtest Αθηνών είναι στην ίδια την ΟΝ  :Wink: 

Το δεύτερο τεστ πάντως είναι όλα τα λεφτά  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael



----------


## Avesael

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά.Εχουν λοκάρει τα 9200 σε όλους για να σταματήσουν οι γκρίνιες (τι σύμπτωση ο κύριος R.G. να προτείνει speedtest.net και μετά από μία μέρα να εμφανίζεται server στην Αθήνα by ON Telecoms S.A. !!!) και τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες τις βλέπεις όταν κατεβαζεις από κανονικά sites...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Παντως "ροπιαζει" απιστευτα ο server της Αθηνας , πριν λιγο ειδα latency 34ms

----------


## sdikr

> Παντως "ροπιαζει" απιστευτα ο server της Αθηνας , πριν λιγο ειδα latency 34ms


Συγνώμη τώρα,  στο τοπικό μου δικτύο βλέπω   <1  ms  για τι ρόπες μιλάμε;  ή για τι ταχύτητες;  (εμένα δίνει κοντά στο 800Mbps  (με Jumbo frames ενεργά)

Στην περίπτωση της Ον  Μιλάς στην ουσία για τοπικό δίκτυο

----------


## AnastasiosK

Συγκριτικα με τους αλλους server  μου δινει αμεσα το peak της ταχυτητας στο κοντερ , λογικο το ξερω , αλλα ειναι πρωτογνωρο.

----------


## Tem

επιτέλους και κάποια αισιόδοξα μηνύματα

----------


## zio21

1. Στα MTU και TCP έβαλα αντίστοιχα 1500 και 128480 με tweak 
2. Έβαλα το δίκτυο να μην κάνει broadband (αλλαξα ssid) και security WEP για να αποκλείσω το ενδεχόμενο να συνδέεται άλλος
3. Έφερα το Pirelli δίπλα στον Η/Υ για να αποκλείσω το ενδεχόμενο παρεμβολών

Αφού συνδέθηκα ασύρματα με το Pireli δίπλα στον Η/Υ και σήμα τέλειο.. εκανα speedTest.net το οποίο εμφάνισε 3543 περίπου 
Μέτα το έβαλα με Ethernet και έδειξε 7600 περίπου .... 

Έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει .. Γιατί χάνω τόσο εφόσον απέκλεισα περιπτώσεις υποκλοπής σήματος και παρεμβολών ????

ενημερωτικά έχω Linksys κάρτα PSI 54mb

----------


## sportis

καλημερα!!!! πως μπορω να βαλω κια εγω το speedtest? εδω μεσα??

----------


## sportis

[IMG][/IMG] 
A ΟΚ το βρηκα χεχε!!!! :Clap:

----------


## marimo

Μπορεί να είναι τοπικό... Αλλά έχει και αυτό τη φάση του!...  :Razz:

----------


## con

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς VoIP με evoice, voipdiscount και icall? Έχω ξαναρωτήσει αλλά ίσως τώρα που ενεργοποιήθηκαν πολλοί πάρω απάντηση. Συμφέρει VoIP για αστικά-υπεραστικά τηλεφωνήματα κάτω των 5'.

----------


## sportis

παμε καμια κοντριτσα???χε :Whistle:

----------


## marimo

Το λουκάνικο σε προσγειώνει αλλά όχι ανώμαλα... 

Χεχεχε.. πιστεύω πως ήταν μια απλή σύμπτωση που μας πρότειναν το speedtest.net και "τυχαία" το άλλο πρωί είχε δικό της server... Μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος ε;  :Whistle: 

-Άσχετο-.... Είναι  πρωί και τα τεστ και τα κατεβάσματα πάνε παραδόξως καλά.. ενώ τέτοιες ώρες υπήρχαν έντονα φαινόμενα συμφόρησης στο δίκτυο... 
Να έφτιαξαν κάτι; Τυχαίο; Μήπως πολλοί χρήστες ξέχασαν να βάλουν κάτι να "κατεβαίνει" όσο λείπουν στη δουλειά (λόγω ζέστης πιθανώς);  :Razz:

----------


## angelos7577

Γεια σας , 
Στις 31/3/2007 έκανα την αίτηση στην On Telecoms , στις 4/5/2007 ήρθε τεχνικός από το σπίτι και μου έκανε την ενεργοποίηση και μου έστειλαν και τον εξοπλισμό.Με το που έγινε η σύνδεση τηλέφωνο "ΓΙΟΚ" , δεν μπορούσα ούτε να πάρω τηλέφωνο ούτε να με πάρουν .
Μετά από αρκετές τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες με την τεχνική υποστήριξη , η οποία δεν είναι τεχνική υποστήριξη , αν ήταν δεν θα έδιναν τέτοιες απαντήσεις , ο καθένας μου έλεγε και κάτι το διαφορετικό.Πήρα την πρώτη φορά τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα γιατί δεν λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή και μου είπαν ότι για να μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο θα πρέπει αν στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή να ορίσω παλμική κλήση γιατί είχαν ένα πρόβλημα στο δίκτυό τους και το οποίο θα έφτιαχναν μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη απάντηση.Πράγματι με παλμική κλήση μπορούσα να πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά όταν με έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο έδειχνε ότι καλούσε κανονικά αλλά σε εμένα δεν χτυπάει.Δοκίμασα διάφορες τηλεφωνικές συσκευές , χωρίς splitter , τίποτα.Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο.Τους είπα για την πρώτη επικοινωνία που είχα και ακούτε τι με ρώτησαν!!!!Αν είχα ενεργοποιήσει τον τηλεφωνητή!!! Αν είναι δυνατόν.Αφού όποιος με έπαιρνε καλούσε κανονικά !!!Τελικά μετά από ώρα μου είπε κάποιος ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα της γραμμής , κάτι το οποίο θα ξεκινούσε στις 10/5/2007 και θα ολοκληρωνόταν σε 1-2 ημέρες .Τέλος πάντων σήμερα έχουμε 17/5/2007 , είμαι ήδη 2 εβδομάδες χωρίς τηλέφωνο , τους ξαναπήρα χτες και μου είπαν ότι θα ολοκληρωθεί από μέρα σε μέρα και ίσως από ώρα σε ώρα.Φυσικά και δεν τους πιστεύω πλέον.Όσον αφορά την σύνδεση από site έψω καταφέρει να κατεβάσω μέχρι και με 763kbps , από p2p με 50-100kbps και κάθε απόγευμα η σύνδεση κλείνει και συνδέεται σχεδόν αμέσως 10 φορές σίγουρα , οπότε μου σπάει τα νεύρα και στο Internet Gaming αφού με πετάει έξω από τον server.Πλήρης απογοήτευση και το έχω μετανιώσει πάρα πολύ που συνδέθηκα με την On.Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι την forthnet αλλά με προβληματίζει το ότι θα είμαι για αρκετό διάστημα χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω ....... :Thumb down:

----------


## sportis

υπομονη φιλε

----------


## ConstantinosT

Έχουμε και λέμε :

*Αίτηση Τηλεφωνικά :* 13/03 ( με αριθμοδότηση)
*Αποστολή Δικαιολογητικών με fax :* 15/03
*Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού :* 15/05
*Επίσκεψη Τεχνικού & Ενεργοποίηση :* 16/05

Κατα τη διάρκεια του διμήνου που μεσολάβησε απο την αίτηση μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση, έμπαινα σχεδόν καθημερινά στο forum και διάβαζα το σχόλια των υπολοίπων ωστε να ειμαι προετοιμασμένος για το τι με περιμένει. Φυσικά δεν περίμενα τα καλύτερα.

Κι όμως !!!!

Ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε στην ώρα του, ο τεχνικός ήρθε στην ώρα του και όλα έπαιξαν αμέσως.

*Τηλέφωνο :* Είχα αμέσως σήμα καθαρό, έισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
*TV :* Έχω κανονική εικόνα χωρις "σπασίματα" ακόμα και με ταυτόχρονη χρήση του internet ( surfing, oxi downloading). Μόνο ο ήχος "βραχνιάζει" που και πού. Το OnRec λειτουργεί μια χαρά αν και θα έπρεπε να το προγραμματιζουν λίγο καλύτερα.
*Internet :
* 

Εχθες το βράδυ ήμουν σταθερά στα 7500
To downloading σε torrent έφτασε τα 400
Disconnects, εκτως απο κανα-δυο την πρώτη ώρα της σύνδεσης δεν ξαναείχα.

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, με ολα οσα διάβαζα να περνάνε οι υπόλοιποι εδω μέσα, τα πράγματα εξελίχθηκαν　beyond my expectations  :One thumb up: 

Κλέινοντας να πω οτι είμαι στο Κέντρο της Αθήνας, και σε 35 ετων πολυκατοικία και φυσικά ανάλογη καλωδίωση.

----------


## GnF

> Έχουμε και λέμε :
> 
> *Αίτηση Τηλεφωνικά :* 13/03 ( με αριθμοδότηση)
> *Αποστολή Δικαιολογητικών με fax :* 15/03
> *Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού :* 15/05
> *Επίσκεψη Τεχνικού & Ενεργοποίηση :* 16/05
> 
> Κατα τη διάρκεια του διμήνου που μεσολάβησε απο την αίτηση μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση, έμπαινα σχεδόν καθημερινά στο forum και διάβαζα το σχόλια των υπολοίπων ωστε να ειμαι προετοιμασμένος για το τι με περιμένει. Φυσικά δεν περίμενα τα καλύτερα.
> 
> ...


Πολύ θετικά όλα αυτά φίλε. Αναμένουμε και περισσότερες πληροφορίες και εύχομαι να μείνει έτσι.

----------


## CMS

> Έχουμε και λέμε :
> 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, με ολα οσα διάβαζα να περνάνε οι υπόλοιποι εδω μέσα, τα πράγματα εξελίχθηκαν　beyond my expectations 
> 
> Κλέινοντας να πω οτι είμαι στο Κέντρο της Αθήνας, και σε 35 ετων πολυκατοικία και φυσικά ανάλογη καλωδίωση.


Welcome φίλε ... :One thumb up: 

Μπορείς και καλύτερα ... πού συγχρονίζει ο router σου?

Καλό ADSL2+ ...

Ρομποτισμούς στο τηλέφωνο παρατηρούν οι φίλοι σου όταν σε καλούν? ... δυστυχώς σε μένα έχουν σχετικά αυξηθεί οι ρομποτισμοί του τηλεφώνου ...  :Thumb down: 
πολύ φοβάμαι ότι τα wireless και VOIP κυκλώματα μετά το κέντρο της ΟΝ ζουν και βασιλεύουν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ίσως να φταίνε και τα πρωτόκολλα διόρθωσης του ήχου ...

----------


## GnF

> Welcome φίλε ...
> 
> Μπορείς και καλύτερα ... πού συγχρονίζει ο router σου?
> 
> Καλό ADSL2+ ...
> 
> Ρομποτισμούς στο τηλέφωνο παρατηρούν οι φίλοι σου όταν σε καλούν? ... δυστυχώς σε μένα έχουν σχετικά αυξηθεί οι ρομποτισμοί του τηλεφώνου ... πολύ φοβάμαι ότι τα wireless και VOIP κυκλώματα μετά το κέντρο της ΟΝ ζουν και βασιλεύουν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ίσως να φταίνει και τα πρωτόκολλα διόρθωσης του ήχου ...


Να ζήσει η Nokia/Siemens μαν όλοι Voip έχουν νομίζω (ακόμα και αν στο σπίτι σου έχεις pstn παρακάτω γίνεται έτσι)

Όσο για τους ρομποτισμούς που λές. Μιλάς για κάτι περίεργους ήχους που σπάνε νεύρα και πρέπει να κλείσεις και να ξαναπάρεις? (όταν μας παίρνουν σε εμάς εδώ είναι όλα μια χαρά μόνο όταν παίρνουμε γίνεται μερικές φορές αυτό)

----------


## Dimitris73

> Έχουμε και λέμε :
> 
> *Αίτηση Τηλεφωνικά :* 13/03 ( με αριθμοδότηση)
> *Αποστολή Δικαιολογητικών με fax :* 15/03
> *Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού :* 15/05
> *Επίσκεψη Τεχνικού & Ενεργοποίηση :* 16/05
> 
> Κατα τη διάρκεια του διμήνου που μεσολάβησε απο την αίτηση μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση, έμπαινα σχεδόν καθημερινά στο forum και διάβαζα το σχόλια των υπολοίπων ωστε να ειμαι προετοιμασμένος για το τι με περιμένει. Φυσικά δεν περίμενα τα καλύτερα.
> 
> ...


Καλορίζικος γείτονα! Κι εγώ στα ίδια με σένα είμαι, μόνο που έχω πιο χαμηλές ταχύτητες... Ακόμη και από τον server της ΟΝ δεν φτάνει ποτέ τα 5 Μb/s... Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι? Εγώ κοντά στην Μουστοξύδη...

----------


## Nemessis

> Να ζήσει η Nokia/Siemens μαν όλοι Voip έχουν νομίζω (ακόμα και αν στο σπίτι σου έχεις pstn παρακάτω γίνεται έτσι)
> 
> Όσο για τους ρομποτισμούς που λές. Μιλάς για κάτι περίεργους ήχους που σπάνε νεύρα και πρέπει να κλείσεις και να ξαναπάρεις? (όταν μας παίρνουν σε εμάς εδώ είναι όλα μια χαρά μόνο όταν παίρνουμε γίνεται μερικές φορές αυτό)


Σίγουρα θα έχουν VoIP, αλλιώς πώς να έχει 0,09 Ευρώ την κλήση? Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ VoIP παρατηρώ πώς ενώ Bandwidth Υπάρχει, εχω καθυστερήση και "ρομποτισμό".

----------


## ConstantinosT

> Welcome φίλε ...
> 
> Μπορείς και καλύτερα ... πού συγχρονίζει ο router σου?
> 
> Καλό ADSL2+ ...
> 
> Ρομποτισμούς στο τηλέφωνο παρατηρούν οι φίλοι σου όταν σε καλούν? ... δυστυχώς σε μένα έχουν σχετικά αυξηθεί οι ρομποτισμοί του τηλεφώνου ... 
> πολύ φοβάμαι ότι τα wireless και VOIP κυκλώματα μετά το κέντρο της ΟΝ ζουν και βασιλεύουν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ίσως να φταίνε και τα πρωτόκολλα διόρθωσης του ήχου ...


INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1023 Kbps.
Download:  12284 Kbps.
WAN IP:  xx.xxx.xxx.xx
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  xx.xxx.x.xxx
Primary DNS:  xx.xxx.x.x
Secondary DNS:  xx.xxx.x.xx

Για ρομποτισμούς δεν μου έχει παραπονεθεί κανείς αρα ή δεν έχω ή οι φίλοι μου δεν θέλουν να με στεναχωρήσουν  :Laughing: 
Θα το ρωτήσω πάντως  :Thinking:

----------


## GnF

> Σίγουρα θα έχουν VoIP, αλλιώς πώς να έχει 0,09 Ευρώ την κλήση? Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ VoIP παρατηρώ πώς ενώ Bandwidth Υπάρχει, εχω καθυστερήση και "ρομποτισμό".


Αν μιλάς για αλλίωση φωνής όχι δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο. Τα χρατς-χρουτς και γενικά πολύ δυνατά γρατζουνίσματα μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα.

----------


## CMS

> Να ζήσει η Nokia/Siemens μαν όλοι Voip έχουν νομίζω (ακόμα και αν στο σπίτι σου έχεις pstn παρακάτω γίνεται έτσι)
> 
> Όσο για τους ρομποτισμούς που λές. Μιλάς για κάτι περίεργους ήχους που σπάνε νεύρα και πρέπει να κλείσεις και να ξαναπάρεις? (όταν μας παίρνουν σε εμάς εδώ είναι όλα μια χαρά μόνο όταν παίρνουμε γίνεται μερικές φορές αυτό)


Δυστυχώς GnF ... παρουσιάζεται μερικές φορές και πάντα στην φωνή την δική μας όταν μιλάμε με φίλους μας ... 

Ενας φίλος μου που δουλεύει στην vodafone ... μου είπε ότι ρομπτισμός σημαίνει ...

wireless κύκλωμα οπωσδήποτε ... (Voip ή ακόμα και κάτι cheapika κυκλώματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας που χρησιμοποιούν σε φτηνές τιμές και προτεραιτότητες οι ISPs) ...

και εκεί το κύκλωμα είναι χάλια δεν προλαβαίνει να διορθώσει τον ήχο και τα δεδομένα έρχονται τραλαλα ...

ΥΓ ... όσο για την φωνή του καλούντος αριθμό της ΟΝ που στην αρχή την ακούει με επανάληψη αυτό λέει οφείλεται ότι ξεκινά η μετάδοση από δύο πηγές και επιστροφή από το κύκλωμα της ΟΝ ...

----------


## ConstantinosT

> Καλορίζικος γείτονα! Κι εγώ στα ίδια με σένα είμαι, μόνο που έχω πιο χαμηλές ταχύτητες... Ακόμη και από τον server της ΟΝ δεν φτάνει ποτέ τα 5 Μb/s... Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι? Εγώ κοντά στην Μουστοξύδη...


Κοντά στην Αγ. Μελετίου

----------


## Dimitris73

> Κοντά στην Αγ. Μελετίου


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Και είσαι σίγουρα στο κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας??? Λίγο μακριά μου φαίνεσαι...

----------


## Takerman

Αυτά τα συμπτώματα έχει και μένα η γραμμή μου. Καθυστέρηση και ρομποτισμό. 2 μήνες τώρα το φτιάχνουν και τελειωμό δεν έχει. Κάποιος απο το forum είχε πεί παλιά να μαγνητοφωνούμε τις συνομιλίες μας μαζί τους. Πριν κάνω την αίτηση τους είχα ρωτήσει αν είναι Voip η τηλεφωνία και μου απάντησαν "μα τι λέτε κύριε, pstn είναι". Το απο που μέχρι που δε μου είπε όμως.

----------


## marimo

> Δυστυχώς GnF ... παρουσιάζεται μερικές φορές και πάντα στην φωνή την δική μας όταν μιλάμε με φίλους μας ... 
> 
> Ενας φίλος μου που δουλεύει στην vodafone ... μου είπε ότι ρομπτισμός σημαίνει ...
> 
> wireless κύκλωμα οπωσδήποτε ... (Voip ή ακόμα και κάτι cheapika κυκλώματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας που χρησιμοποιούν σε φτηνές τιμές και προτεραιτότητες οι ISPs) ...
> 
> και εκεί το κύκλωμα είναι χάλια δεν προλαβαίνει να διορθώσει τον ήχο και τα δεδομένα έρχονται τραλαλα ...
> 
> ΥΓ ... όσο για την φωνή του καλούντος αριθμό της ΟΝ που στην αρχή την ακούει με επανάληψη αυτό λέει οφείλεται ότι ξεκινά η μετάδοση από δύο πηγές και επιστροφή από το κύκλωμα της ΟΝ ...


Και εμένα τα κλασσικά (αρκετά συχνά) παράπονα που δέχομαι είναι ρομποτισμός και ηχώ. Ρομποτισμός συμβαίνει πάντοτε μόνο στη δική μου φωνή, ενώ ηχώ μόνο στου συνομιλητή μου.  :Thumb down:

----------


## raffo333

εμενα μετά από τρις μήνες ταλαιπωρία ακόμη χαλια η κατάσταση, απαράδεχτο τηλέφωνο, και συνεχεια disconects.. :Thumb down:

----------


## lefteris

Αυτα απο εμενα

----------


## CMS

> Και εμένα τα κλασσικά (αρκετά συχνά) παράπονα που δέχομαι είναι ρομποτισμός και ηχώ. Ρομποτισμός συμβαίνει πάντοτε μόνο στη δική μου φωνή, ενώ ηχώ μόνο στου συνομιλητή μου.


Thanks φίλε ...

Συμφωνούμε απολύτως ... το πρόβλημα είναι κοινό και υπαρκτότατο ...

----------


## CMS

> Αυτα απο εμενα


 :One thumb up: 

Είσαι ο αρχηγός μας ... εσύυυυ ο δικός μας ....

για δώσε και κανένα αληθινό download από ftp, torrents να ψαρώσουμε (ζηλέψουμε) ...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Καλα ο Lefteris εχει το διπλασιο download απο μενα και βαλε ..  :Wink:

----------


## ConstantinosT

> Και είσαι σίγουρα στο κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας??? Λίγο μακριά μου φαίνεσαι...


Τι να σου πω φίλε μου, οταν είχα Οτε εκει ανηκα. Φαντάζομαι οτι δεν εχει αλλάξει κάτι τωρα με την On.

----------


## sportis

εμενα μεχρι εκει παει. καλα δεν ειναι παντω???

----------


## sportis

και αυτα απο την Rome

----------


## sportis

OX τι αυτο παλι.. μονο 100 kb/s :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Με Pirelli ή με άλλον router;;;




> Αυτα απο εμενα

----------


## ConstantinosT

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;

Γιατι τα test σε άλλους servers δεν εχουν καμμία σχέση με τα αποτελεσματα του Αθηναϊκού server;

Μηπως η On που ειναι sponsor κανει καμμιά χακιά και μας δείχνει απλά αυτά που θέλουμε να βλέπουμε?

----------


## GnF

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
> 
> Γιατι τα test σε άλλους servers δεν εχουν καμμία σχέση με τα αποτελεσματα του Αθηναϊκού server;
> 
> Μηπως η On που ειναι sponsor κανει καμμιά χακιά και μας δείχνει απλά αυτά που θέλουμε να βλέπουμε?


Πού είναι ο zatast να σου πεί ότι "i like the way you think"

----------


## Avesael

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
> 
> Γιατι τα test σε άλλους servers δεν εχουν καμμία σχέση με τα αποτελεσματα του Αθηναϊκού server;
> 
> Μηπως η On που ειναι sponsor κανει καμμιά χακιά και μας δείχνει απλά αυτά που θέλουμε να βλέπουμε?


Απλά πέφτεις πάνω στο δικό τους δίκτυο...Για δοκίμασε από άλλο isp με 10αρα να δεις τι θα σου βγάλει ή και από isp με χαμηλότερη...

----------


## Avesael

Με τους λογαριασμούς τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά;;; Πέφτει μαγείρεμα;;;  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Πάντως επιμένω να λέω, ΑΓΝΟΗΣΤΕ το speedtest.net.....Μου θυμίζει τις μάχες όταν είμασταν πιτσιρικάδες και πουσάραμε τους επεξεργαστές μας.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ....και λέγαμε...Εμένα βγάζει 180mhz ο pentium μου ενώ εσένα 166 κτλ...Δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε από αξιόπιστα sites (και αυτό το ξαναλέω) τύπου nvidia,rapidshare κ.α. , και προπάντως με ένα καλό download manage.Εκεί συγκρίνετε και κρίνετε πλέον...ΟΧΙ Αλλο speedtest.net please!  :Worthy:

----------


## lefteris

> Με Pirelli ή με άλλον router;;;


Με τον Pirelli

Και με τα Torrent εχω φτασει μεχρι και 800+

----------


## AnastasiosK

Εμενα παντως το speedtest με βγαζει σταθερα κοντα στην πραγματικη αποδοση της γραμμης με αποκλιση 500-1000kbps απο ορισμενους server φυσικα, Romania-Bacau,Frankfurt,Athens.

Το πιο σημαντικο για μενα ηταν να εχω σταθερα καλη ταχυτητα χωρις αυξομειωσεις οπως ειχα παλαιοτερα με αλλους παροχους που περιμενα να βραδιασει για τα καλα μπας κ πιασω κανα peak.Τωρα οτι ωρα θελησω κ χρησιμοποιησω το rapid θα εχω σταθερα 730-800kb/s και θα ψαχνω χωρο στους σκληρους δισκους.
Οσο για τα torrents πλεον δεν με νοιαζουν πολυ και σε λιγο καιρο εκτιμω οτι δεν θα νοιαζουν κανεναν γιατι οταν εχεις τοσο μεγαλες ταχυτητες θελεις να τις εκμεταλευεσαι στο επακρον.

----------


## Avesael

> Εμενα παντως το speedtest με βγαζει σταθερα κοντα στην πραγματικη αποδοση της γραμμης με αποκλιση 500-1000kbps απο ορισμενους server φυσικα, Romania-Bacau,Frankfurt,Athens.
> 
> Το πιο σημαντικο για μενα ηταν να εχω σταθερα καλη ταχυτητα χωρις αυξομειωσεις οπως ειχα παλαιοτερα με αλλους παροχους που περιμενα να βραδιασει για τα καλα μπας κ πιασω κανα peak.Τωρα οτι ωρα θελησω κ χρησιμοποιησω το rapid θα εχω σταθερα 730-800kb/s και θα ψαχνω χωρο στους σκληρους δισκους.
> Οσο για τα torrents πλεον δεν με νοιαζουν πολυ και σε λιγο καιρο εκτιμω οτι δεν θα νοιαζουν κανεναν γιατι οταν εχεις τοσο μεγαλες ταχυτητες θελεις να τις εκμεταλευεσαι στο επακρον.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Τάσο.Αγόρασα ένα premium ετήσιο στο rapishare και έχω "ξεσκιστεί"! Το πρόβλημα που μου δημιουργείται τώρα είναι αυτό το χώρου αφού έχω βαρεθεί να ταξινομώ αρχεία και χρειάζομαι όλο και περισσότερα GB διαθέσιμα....Εχω ένα 300αρη,ένα 250αρη,δύο 120αρηδες (σύνολο περίπου 800GB - βάλε και 120 + 80 στα 2 laptops...) και ετοιμάζομαι για αγορά ενός Terrατος! μπας και με φτάσει...Σε λίγο θα στήσω file server ή ftp στο σπίτι.... :Razz:

----------


## xaros

@avesalom: Θα τους κάψουν τους λογαριασμούς απ' το πολύ μαγείρεμα  :Twisted Evil: .

Και θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με την τελευταία πρόταση  :Respekt:  : 


> ΟΧΙ Αλλο speedtest.net please!

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Τάσο.Αγόρασα ένα premium ετήσιο στο rapishare και έχω "ξεσκιστεί"! Το πρόβλημα που μου δημιουργείται τώρα είναι αυτό το χώρου αφού έχω βαρεθεί να ταξινομώ αρχεία και χρειάζομαι όλο και περισσότερα GB διαθέσιμα....Εχω ένα 300αρη,ένα 250αρη,δύο 120αρηδες (σύνολο περίπου 800GB - βάλε και 120 + 80 στα 2 laptops...) και ετοιμάζομαι για αγορά ενός Terrατος! μπας και με φτάσει...Σε λίγο θα στήσω file server ή ftp στο σπίτι....


Εχω 1TB share αυτη τη στιγμη στο pc (οι δισκοι χωρανε 1.350GB) , εχει κ ζεστη , εχει τρελλαθει το κακομοιρο το μοτερακι  :Cool:

----------


## Nemessis

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Τάσο.Αγόρασα ένα premium ετήσιο στο rapishare και έχω "ξεσκιστεί"! Το πρόβλημα που μου δημιουργείται τώρα είναι αυτό το χώρου αφού έχω βαρεθεί να ταξινομώ αρχεία και χρειάζομαι όλο και περισσότερα GB διαθέσιμα....Εχω ένα 300αρη,ένα 250αρη,δύο 120αρηδες (σύνολο περίπου 800GB - βάλε και 120 + 80 στα 2 laptops...) και ετοιμάζομαι για αγορά ενός Terrατος! μπας και με φτάσει...Σε λίγο θα στήσω file server ή ftp στο σπίτι....


Χμμμμμ.....υπάρχει τρόπος να δείς στο files στο Rapidshare?

----------


## Avesael

"Το μοτόρι" όπως έλεγε κι ένας θείος μου ελληνοαμερικανός... :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

> Χμμμμμ.....υπάρχει τρόπος να δείς στο files στο Rapidshare?


Τι εννοείς "να δεις στο files στο Rapidshare";;;;

----------


## Astaroth7

> Γεια σας , 
> Στις 31/3/2007 έκανα την αίτηση στην On Telecoms , στις 4/5/2007 ήρθε τεχνικός από το σπίτι και μου έκανε την ενεργοποίηση και μου έστειλαν και τον εξοπλισμό.Με το που έγινε η σύνδεση τηλέφωνο "ΓΙΟΚ" , δεν μπορούσα ούτε να πάρω τηλέφωνο ούτε να με πάρουν .
> Μετά από αρκετές τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες με την τεχνική υποστήριξη , η οποία δεν είναι τεχνική υποστήριξη , αν ήταν δεν θα έδιναν τέτοιες απαντήσεις , ο καθένας μου έλεγε και κάτι το διαφορετικό.Πήρα την πρώτη φορά τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα γιατί δεν λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή και μου είπαν ότι για να μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο θα πρέπει αν στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή να ορίσω παλμική κλήση γιατί είχαν ένα πρόβλημα στο δίκτυό τους και το οποίο θα έφτιαχναν μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη απάντηση.Πράγματι με παλμική κλήση μπορούσα να πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά όταν με έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο έδειχνε ότι καλούσε κανονικά αλλά σε εμένα δεν χτυπάει.Δοκίμασα διάφορες τηλεφωνικές συσκευές , χωρίς splitter , τίποτα.Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο.Τους είπα για την πρώτη επικοινωνία που είχα και ακούτε τι με ρώτησαν!!!!Αν είχα ενεργοποιήσει τον τηλεφωνητή!!! Αν είναι δυνατόν.Αφού όποιος με έπαιρνε καλούσε κανονικά !!!Τελικά μετά από ώρα μου είπε κάποιος ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα της γραμμής , κάτι το οποίο θα ξεκινούσε στις 10/5/2007 και θα ολοκληρωνόταν σε 1-2 ημέρες .Τέλος πάντων σήμερα έχουμε 17/5/2007 , είμαι ήδη 2 εβδομάδες χωρίς τηλέφωνο , τους ξαναπήρα χτες και μου είπαν ότι θα ολοκληρωθεί από μέρα σε μέρα και ίσως από ώρα σε ώρα.Φυσικά και δεν τους πιστεύω πλέον.Όσον αφορά την σύνδεση από site έψω καταφέρει να κατεβάσω μέχρι και με 763kbps , από p2p με 50-100kbps και κάθε απόγευμα η σύνδεση κλείνει και συνδέεται σχεδόν αμέσως 10 φορές σίγουρα , οπότε μου σπάει τα νεύρα και στο Internet Gaming αφού με πετάει έξω από τον server.Πλήρης απογοήτευση και το έχω μετανιώσει πάρα πολύ που συνδέθηκα με την On.Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι την forthnet αλλά με προβληματίζει το ότι θα είμαι για αρκετό διάστημα χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω .......


θα σου πρότεινα να την κάνεις σιγά σιγά αλλά νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς και τα 70€ τα οποία πρέπει να πληρώσεις για να "σπάσεις" το συμβόλαιο. Αν βλέπεις όμως οτι η όλη κατάσταση είναι ψυχοφθόρα τότε...δώστα και στείλε τους στο καλό(μην πω τίποτα πιο βαρύ :Razz: )

----------


## harris

> Χμμμμμ.....υπάρχει τρόπος να δείς στο files στο Rapidshare?


Αν κατάλαβα τι ρωτάς, όχι... δεν μπορείς... μόνο με links μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τα αρχεία από το rapidshare  :Wink:

----------


## Cacofonix

Με πήρανε σήμερα τηλ. και ρωτούσανε αν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου...Τους είπα για το νεκρό τηλέφωνο, που όταν κάπιοι(όχι όλοι) με καλούνε ειναι νεκρό...

----------


## marimo

> Με πήρανε σήμερα τηλ. και ρωτούσανε αν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου...Τους είπα για το νεκρό τηλέφωνο, που όταν κάπιοι(όχι όλοι) με καλούνε ειναι νεκρό...


Συμβαίνει πριν να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ, άλλοι πάροχοι (π.χ. κινητή τηλεφωνία) να έχουν ενημερώσει γρηγορότερα. Έτσι, κάποιοι να μπορούν να σε καλέσουν από άλλα δίκτυα, ενώ άλλοι όχι (π.χ. ΟΤΕ).

----------


## marimo

Μιας και έπεσε το request για μείωση των speedtest.net και επειδή έχω ήδη στείλει και φωτό από http (με free dl manager), στέλνω και μια από αζούρι.



Άφησα και το ΝΑΤ ΟΚ, έτσι για να γίνει και πιο ενδιαφέρον.... (το οποίο απέχει σαφέστατα από την πραγματικότητα)....
Ενδιαφέρον μου προκαλεί που συνδέομαι στην decentralized db του αζουριού, που -αν δεν κάνω λάθoς- χρειάζεται πόρτες σε udp... Αυτό είναι γεγονός και όχι πλάνη (όπως το ΝΑΤ ΟΚ), μιας και μου αναγράφει αριθμό χρηστών....

----------


## azanka

@marimo: :One thumb up:  με το pirelli καταβάζεις;; τι έχεις κάνει για το ΝΑΤ;;

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Μιας και έπεσε το request για μείωση των speedtest.net και επειδή έχω ήδη στείλει και φωτό από http (με free dl manager), στέλνω και μια από αζούρι.
> 
> 
> 
> Άφησα και το ΝΑΤ ΟΚ, έτσι για να γίνει και πιο ενδιαφέρον.... (το οποίο απέχει σαφέστατα από την πραγματικότητα)....
> Ενδιαφέρον μου προκαλεί που συνδέομαι στην decentralized db του αζουριού, που -αν δεν κάνω λάθoς- χρειάζεται πόρτες σε udp... Αυτό είναι γεγονός και όχι πλάνη (όπως το ΝΑΤ ΟΚ), μιας και μου αναγράφει αριθμό χρηστών....


Αν πας στο nat mapping table στο interface του pirelli θα δεις οτι το 99% ειναι udp connections.

----------


## Nemessis

> Αν κατάλαβα τι ρωτάς, όχι... δεν μπορείς... μόνο με links μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τα αρχεία από το rapidshare


Σέυχαριστώ!

----------


## zatast

> Γεια σας , 
> Στις 31/3/2007 έκανα την αίτηση στην On Telecoms ... χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω .......


δε θα πληρωσεις τιποτα!!αφου δεν παιζει τιποτα δεν εισαι ενεργοποιημενος.Αν θες να φυγεις τους παιρνεις τηλ τους τα χωνεις γενικα και για κλειδωμενο router και λες οτι ακυρωνεις τωρα,κλεινεις στελνεις φαξ ακυρωσης και παιρνεις τηλ για επιβεβαιωση.τους πρηζεις για μια εβδομαδα καθε μερα να σε ακυρωσουν και να σου επιστρεψουν τα 65 euro.
κανε παραλληλα και μια αιτηση για νεα γραμμη στον οτε και σε  2μηνες πας forthnet.ριξε και καμμια απειλη για μυνηση αν σου πουν διαφορα...

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Καλα............Πηγαινε στην forthnet και μετα παλι εδω θα εισαι και θα γραφεις τα ιδια και χειροτερα!!Ακου φιλε οπου και να πας αυτην την περιοδο και να ζητησεις πακετο double η triple play θα εχεις προβληματα!Αν δεν εχεις την απαιτουμενη υπομονη παρε μια σκετη adsl συνδεση και ησυχαζεις αλλα no iptv no telephony.Εσυ αποφασιζεις!

----------


## lefteris

Σε αυτο που λες για της udp συνδεσης εγω εκανα ενα port scan απο την δουλεια μου σπιτι και βρηκα σε tcp την 5060 και σε udp ολες...

----------


## Cacofonix

> Συμβαίνει πριν να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ, άλλοι πάροχοι (π.χ. κινητή τηλεφωνία) να έχουν ενημερώσει γρηγορότερα. Έτσι, κάποιοι να μπορούν να σε καλέσουν από άλλα δίκτυα, ενώ άλλοι όχι (π.χ. ΟΤΕ).


Ποια φορητότηα; ργώ με νέα γραμμή είμαι, απο τις αρχές Απρίλη...

----------


## marimo

> Σε αυτο που λες για της udp συνδεσης εγω εκανα ενα port scan απο την δουλεια μου σπιτι και βρηκα σε tcp την 5060 και σε udp ολες...


Ναι, την 5060 τη χρησιμοποιώ για skype.. Πριν τη δηλώσω το upload μέσω της συγκεκριμένης εφαρμογής ήταν πραγματικά απαράδεκτο.... UDP δεν είχα κάνει scan, αλλά πιστεύω πως όλα ανοιχτά πρέπει να είναι...

----------


## marimo

> @marimo: με το pirelli καταβάζεις;; τι έχεις κάνει για το ΝΑΤ;;


Ναι με ζαντολάστιχο συνδέομαι.. Το ΝΑΤ ΟΚ του αζουρίου είναι εκτός πραγματικότητος... Όταν κάνω έλεγχο με τον οδηγό που έχει το αζούρι με βγάζει κλειδαμπαρωμένο από παντού, ενώ ταυτόχρονα στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης μου αναγράφει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ.... Η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή, αν και κατεβάζει μια χαρά, έχει μια σταθερότητα στις απόψεις όπως και το cc γνωστού ISP (ΟΝόματα δε λέμε...)   :Whistle:

----------


## zio21

Μπορεί κανείς να περγράψει λίγο τη παίζει με το Rapidshare ... Υπάρχει free download ??
Πως και ποιες μηχανές προτείνετε για να το δοκιμάσω??

----------


## maldoror

αγαπητοι φιλοι, προσφατα ενεργοποιηθηκα κι εγω και σας παραθετω την εμπειρια μου

μου ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο, εκτος απο χρονοβορο, να περιγραψω λεπτομερειακα την ταλαιπωρια που τραβηξα απο την αρχη της αιτησης μεχρι σημερα. εντελως επιγραμματικα, η οδυσσεια περιλαμβανε χαμενες αιτησεις, καφκικα σκαλωματα στις εσωτερικες διαδικασιες της ΟΝ, μη σαφης προειδοποιηση οτι επρεπε να ακυρωσω μονος μου την προϋπαρχουσα ADSL, εξι μερες ανεφ τηλεφωνο, εκτονωτικες "συνομιλιες" με το σαπορτ, και πανω απ ολα τρομερη ελλειψη ενδιαφεροντος απο πλευρας της εταιριας. ο λογος που δεν εκανα ακυρωση ηταν η ψυχολογικη κοπωση. ολα εβαιναν κατα διαβολου.  :Evil: 

χαουεβερ...

επειτα απο σχεδον τρεις μηνες, την κυριακη ενεργοποιηθηκα. αισθανομαι περιεργα που το λεω, αλλα απο την πρωτη στιγμη δεν υπηρξε κανενα σοβαρο προβλημα, το μοντεμ χρονισε στα 1000+ απλοαντ, 10000+ νταουν, τα κατεβασματα ειναι οντως με ~1000Κ - μια απολαυση να τα κοιταζεις. αφου κατεβαζω καθε τοσο το φοτοσοπ μονο και μονο για να βλεπω τη μπαρα να τρεχει  :Razz: . το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει καλα επισης. για την τιβι δεν μπορεσα να τη συνδεσω ακομα καθοτι ειναι παλια και δεν εχει σκαρτ αλλα μονο δυο εισοδους RCA, audio & video. ακομα ψαχνω το κολπο.

παραθετω και τα στοιχεια απο τη σαμπρελα:

ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1040 Kbps.
Download:  10011 Kbps.

οσο για το σπηντεστ.νετ, πιανω 8000κατι αθηνα και γυρω στα 6000+ γενικα φραφουρτες, μοναχα και ευρωπη. ομως ο internet download manager με 16 συνδεσεις κατεβαζει με 1000Κ απ οπου να ναι.

εχει γραφει και απο αλλους, και θα συμφωνησω: ηταν ρουλετα και θεωρω τον εαυτο μου τυχερο. η ΟΝ εδειξε δειγματα γραφης στη φροντιδα για τον πελατη και εαν υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα μαλλον θα τραβουσα κι εγω τα πανδεινα για να ξεμπλεξω, οπως και συνεβαινε τοσους μηνες πριν την ενεργοποιηση. τωρα που εφτιαξε ελπιζω να μην ξαναχαλασει στο μελλον.

ευχομαι καλα ξετελα και κουραγιο στους υπολοιπους συναγωνιστες.  :One thumb up: 


et cartago
οποτε μιλω με το σαπορτ, κλεινω με το εξης: πειτε στους προισταμενους σας να ληξει επιτελους αυτη η φαρσα και ν ανοιξουνε τις πορτες. προτεινω να τους το κοπαναμε ολοι, με καθε ευκαιρια  :Tease: .

----------


## flevio

> Μπορεί κανείς να περγράψει λίγο τη παίζει με το Rapidshare ... Υπάρχει free download ??
> Πως και ποιες μηχανές προτείνετε για να το δοκιμάσω??


στο rapidshare παιζουν αμα βρεις links σχεδoν τα παντα και κατεβαινουν γρηγορα..

απο τη στιγμη ομως  που η Ip σου δεν αλαζει  με τιποτα , δηλ. ειναι  static ,σε rapidshare και  megaupload ειτε κλεισεις royter  ειτε οχι το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι.. θα περιμενεις  1+ ωρα για το καθε μεχρι 100mb κομματι για download..

τωρα γιατι αυτο παραδοξα ευχαριστει πολλους απο εδω μεσα  και δε μιλαει κανεις δεν ξερω..
μαλλον εχουν ολοι απο 1 server...
μακαρι να μπορουσα να αγορασω μια dynamic ip απ την on..(ρε που φτασαμε :Thumb down: )

χρειαζεσαι  1 προγραμμα που να κανει leech τις proxy που ανεβαινουν σε διαφορα site, να τις ελεγχει ,και με 1 κλικ να τις περναει..(υπαρχει τετοιο αλλα το ονομα  δεν το χω τωρα.)
και αν εισαι τυχερος να μην εχει χρησιμοποιησει αλλος την proxy για κατεβασμα εκεινη την ωρα..

αμα θες να χρησιμοποιησεις πιστοτικη στο net.. ειναι καπου 55ε για 1 χρονο μονο το rapidshare...

----------


## marimo

> αγαπητοι φιλοι, προσφατα ενεργοποιηθηκα κι εγω και σας παραθετω την εμπειρια μου ......
> 
> μου ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο, εκτος απο χρονοβορο, να περιγραψω λεπτομερειακα την ταλαιπωρια που τραβηξα απο την αρχη της αιτησης μεχρι σημερα. εντελως επιγραμματικα, η οδυσσεια περιλαμβανε χαμενες αιτησεις, καφκικα σκαλωματα στις εσωτερικες διαδικασιες της ΟΝ, μη σαφης προειδοποιηση οτι επρεπε να ακυρωσω μονος μου την προϋπαρχουσα ADSL, εξι μερες ανεφ τηλεφωνο, εκτονωτικες "συνομιλιες" με το σαπορτ, και πανω απ ολα τρομερη ελλειψη ενδιαφεροντος απο πλευρας της εταιριας. ο λογος που δεν εκανα ακυρωση ηταν η ψυχολογικη κοπωση. ολα εβαιναν κατα διαβολου. 
> 
> χαουεβερ...
> 
> επειτα απο σχεδον τρεις μηνες, την κυριακη ενεργοποιηθηκα. αισθανομαι περιεργα που το λεω, αλλα απο την πρωτη στιγμη δεν υπηρξε κανενα σοβαρο προβλημα, το μοντεμ χρονισε στα 1000+ απλοαντ, 10000+ νταουν, τα κατεβασματα ειναι οντως με ~1000Κ - μια απολαυση να τα κοιταζεις. αφου κατεβαζω καθε τοσο το φοτοσοπ μονο και μονο για να βλεπω τη μπαρα να τρεχει . το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει καλα επισης. για την τιβι δεν μπορεσα να τη συνδεσω ακομα καθοτι ειναι παλια και δεν εχει σκαρτ αλλα μονο δυο εισοδους RCA, audio & video. ακομα ψαχνω το κολπο.
> 
> παραθετω και τα στοιχεια απο τη σαμπρελα:
> ...


Καλώς ήρθες! Σιδεροκέφαλος!  :Razz: 

Η ιστορία μας μοιάζει πολύ και δε θα τη σχολιάσω, άστα... ξέρω  :Thumb down: 

Προσοχή! Τα τηλεφωνήματα στο 13801 είναι με ΧΡΟΝΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ που βγαίνει περίπου 1,5 ευρώ ανά ώρα κλήσεως. 

Αντε και καλά κατεβάσματα..  :One thumb up:

----------


## zio21

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος να έχει δοκιμάσει να βγάλει 5.1 d ήχο απο το iptv 

Η σύνδεση που είναι με scart μπορει να γίνει με component καλώδιο για ψηφιακή εικόνα ή δεν παίζει κάτι τετοιο ????

----------


## maldoror

> Καλώς ήρθες! Σιδεροκέφαλος! 
> 
> Η ιστορία μας μοιάζει πολύ και δε θα τη σχολιάσω, άστα... ξέρω 
> 
> Προσοχή! Τα τηλεφωνήματα στο 13801 είναι με ΧΡΟΝΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ που βγαίνει περίπου 1,5 ευρώ ανά ώρα κλήσεως. 
> 
> Αντε και καλά κατεβάσματα..


 
ευχαριστω πολυ, καλως σας βρηκα. ναι, ποσταρα το προβλημα στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1170330 και απ ο,τι φαινεται υπαρχει ελπιδα. θα δοκιμασω αποψε και θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## gosper

εδω παιδια δηλωστε ολοι τις βλαβες σας ειτε εχουν να κανουν με το τηλ η το ιντερνετ πιθανη λυση και αντιμετωπιση απο το κεντρο της ον..

ολα σε ενα νοικοκυρεμενα μπας και βγαλουμε καμμια ακρη... :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## ktas

Η υπογραφή μου τα λέει όλα.
Για την ώρα το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι κάποιες διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο και κάποια παράσιτα. Ενημέρωσα σήμερα, το θέμα προωθήθηκε στους τεχνικούς και αναμένω.

----------


## gosper

> Η υπογραφή μου τα λέει όλα.
> Για την ώρα το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι κάποιες διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο και κάποια παράσιτα. Ενημέρωσα σήμερα, το θέμα προωθήθηκε στους τεχνικούς και αναμένω.


βασικα απ οσο ξερω αυτα τα προβληματα ειναι γενικα σε ολες τις εταιρειες δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει προβλημα στην λυση ...το θεμα ειναι ποτε θα υπαρξει αυτη η λυση....

----------


## darkthan

Πάρα πολλά παράσιτα στην γραμμή με αποτέλεσμα άπυρα disconnect με η χωρίς φίλτρο .
Συγχρονισμό adsl παλιά 12000mbps τώρα 6776mbps  καμιά διαφορά στα disconnect .
Κάθε φορά που με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο adsl κάτω.
Iptv με Συγχρονισμό 12000mbps ολα μια χαρά με 6776mbps ούτε με το pc κλιστο δεν βλεπω .
τηλέφωνο πολλά παράσιτα ηχώ μερικές φορές ακούγομαι  σαν robot.
Όταν η γραμμή είναι πάνω μέσω όρο 450kbps download    
πρέπει να περιμένω 7-10 δευτερόλεπτα για να πάρω τηλέφωνο.(ασύρματη συσκευή)

----------


## gosper

> Πάρα πολλά παράσιτα στην γραμμή με αποτέλεσμα άπυρα disconnect με η χωρίς φίλτρο .
> Συγχρονισμό adsl παλιά 12000mbps τώρα 6776mbps  καμιά διαφορά στα disconnect .
> Κάθε φορά που με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο adsl κάτω.
> Iptv με Συγχρονισμό 12000mbps ολα μια χαρά με 6776mbps ούτε με το pc κλιστο δεν βλεπω .
> τηλέφωνο πολλά παράσιτα ηχώ μερικές φορές ακούγομαι  σαν robot.
> Όταν η γραμμή είναι πάνω μέσω όρο 450kbps download    
> πρέπει να περιμένω 7-10 δευτερόλεπτα για να πάρω τηλέφωνο.(ασύρματη συσκευή)



ε ναι ρε συ εννοειται οτι θα ρομποτιζεις πανω σε voip πατας..οι διακυμανσεις του νετ σε επηρεαζουν οταν μιλας ..αν και νομιζω οτι ειναι προσωρινο..

----------


## ORIONAS21

Πολλά κολλήματα σε VOD και ΟΝREC me 12284bps γραμμή.
Από ρομπότ και εγώ άλλο τίποτα.(μήπως έχουν ενεργοποιήσει κανένα space εφέ;; :Wink: 
Από αποσυνδέσεις τουλάχιστον 4 με 5 την ημέρα στην καλύτερη.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> ε ναι ρε συ εννοειται οτι θα ρομποτιζεις πανω σε voip πατας..οι διακυμανσεις του νετ σε επηρεαζουν οταν μιλας ..αν και νομιζω οτι ειναι προσωρινο..


Φίλε κάνεις λάθος δεν είναι voip η τηλεφωνία.
Είναι καθαρή PSTN.

----------


## panosk

προς ολους που μενουν χολαργο(κυριως γυρω οδος υμηττου).
πειτε μου πως ειναι η ΟΝ στην περιοχη μας. καλα και κακα

----------


## GnF

> Φίλε κάνεις λάθος δεν είναι voip η τηλεφωνία.
> Είναι καθαρή PSTN.


Όλες οι εταιρίες βασίζονται πλέον πάνω στο VoIP μαν. Στο σπίτι σου είναι PSTN αλλα παρακάτω αλλάζουν τα πράγματα. (και αν δεν κάνω λάθος βασίζεται σε p2p. Πρίν και μετά απο αυτό μετατρέπεται σε PSTN πάλι)

----------


## CMS

> προς ολους που μενουν χολαργο(κυριως γυρω οδος υμηττου).
> πειτε μου πως ειναι η ΟΝ στην περιοχη μας. καλα και κακα


Εχεις καλές πιθανότητες για μία καλή ενεργοποίηση ...

Είσαι κοντά στο DSLAM Χολαργού ... οι συγχρονισμοί των users Χολαργού είναι από τα σχόλια στο forum καλοί... γενικά ενεργοποιηθήκαμε γρήγορα χωρίς προβλήματα ... υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις ioannis32 ...

Προβλήματα λίγα σε τηλεφωνία (ρομποτισμός της φωνής μερικές φορές) αλλά μάλλον τα έχει πολύς κόσμος σην ΟΝ ...

ΥΓ... έχεις μυριστεί ότι στον διπλανό δρόμο ρίχνανε τις τελευταίες μέρες οπτική ίνα ? Ποιος άραγε ?

----------


## darkthan

> Όλες οι εταιρίες βασίζονται πλέον πάνω στο VoIP μαν. Στο σπίτι σου είναι PSTN αλλα παρακάτω αλλάζουν τα πράγματα. (και αν δεν κάνω λάθος βασίζεται σε p2p. Πρίν και μετά απο αυτό μετατρέπεται σε PSTN πάλι)


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάνω στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ πατάμε μέχρι ένα σημείο μετά γυρνάμε σε Voip γιατί έχουμε και ρεύμα πάνω στην γραμμή . πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο

----------


## ORIONAS21

θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω...
Όλες αυτές οι εταιρίες έχουν από 1 ή 2 τηλεφωνικά κέντρα χωρητικότητας 100.000 συνδρομητών το κάθε ένα.
από PSTN γίνεσαι ψηφιακός μέσω PCM(μετατροπή φωνής σε bit οπτικής ίνας) και μπαίνεις στο κέντρο της ON και αντίστοιχα. Τα PCM είναι στον ΟΤΕ αν το δίκτυο που φεύγει από τον ΟΤΕ και πάει στο δικό τους τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δεν είναι καλό η υπάρχει υπερφόρτωση του κέντρου η του PCM τότε υπάρχουν αυτά τα προβλήματα...
Να σημειώσω όσο και αν φαίνεται περίεργο ότη η φωνή μεταφέρεται με οπτική ίνα ενώ το DSL με χαλκό.

----------


## gosper

> Φίλε κάνεις λάθος δεν είναι voip η τηλεφωνία.
> Είναι καθαρή PSTN.


φιλε μου κλεισε τον γενικο στο σπιτι σου και δες αν εχεις τηλ.γιατι σου εγγυωμαι οτι δεν θα εχεις..τα ρομποτισματα οφειλονται στο οτι πατας πανω στο ιντερνετ για να μιλας και οι διακυμανσεις ουσιαστικα σε επηρεαζουν..απλα δεν ειναι direct voip απο το σπιτι σου.. :Closed topic:  :Closed topic: 

φιλικα παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση

----------


## GnF

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάνω στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ πατάμε μέχρι ένα σημείο μετά γυρνάμε σε Voip γιατί έχουμε και ρεύμα πάνω στην γραμμή . πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο


Δέν κάνεις λάθος μαν. Με siemens μηχανάκια το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ αυτό. Είναι πολύ πιο φτηνό να μεταφέρεις με VoIP την φωνή παρά να ρίχνεις καινούργια καλώδια όποτε αυτά δεν σου φτάνουν. Για κάθε γραμμή χαλάς μερικά kb/s και όλα αυτά πάνω απο τις υπάρχουσες γραμμές.

Η διαφορά μάλλον είναι στην ποιότητα αυτών των κυκλωμάτων και στον τρόπο που μετατρέπουν την φωνή σε δεδομένα και το αντίστροφο.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> φιλε μου κλεισε τον γενικο στο σπιτι σου και δες αν εχεις τηλ.γιατι σου εγγυωμαι οτι δεν θα εχεις..τα ρομποτισματα οφειλονται στο οτι πατας πανω στο ιντερνετ για να μιλας και οι διακυμανσεις ουσιαστικα σε επηρεαζουν..απλα δεν ειναι direct voip απο το σπιτι σου..
> 
> φιλικα παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση


Έτυχε σε διακοπή να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο και δεν έγινε τίποτα.
Μήπως έχεις ασύρματο τηλέφωνο και απλά έσβησε η βάση σου;;;

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Δέν κάνεις λάθος μαν. Με siemens μηχανάκια το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ αυτό. Είναι πολύ πιο φτηνό να μεταφέρεις με VoIP την φωνή παρά να ρίχνεις καινούργια καλώδια όποτε αυτά δεν σου φτάνουν. Για κάθε γραμμή χαλάς μερικά kb/s και όλα αυτά πάνω απο τις υπάρχουσες γραμμές.
> 
> Η διαφορά μάλλον είναι στην ποιότητα αυτών των κυκλωμάτων και στον τρόπο που μετατρέπουν την φωνή σε δεδομένα και το αντίστροφο.


αυτό που λές είναι το φερέσυχνο man.
πάνω στο ίδιο καλώδιο μεταφέρει συχνότητες πέραν αυτών της φωνής (300Hz έως 3000Hz).
"Συμπιέζει" τις συχνότητες και απλά μεταφέρει πολλές μαζί

----------


## gosper

> Έτυχε σε διακοπή να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο και δεν έγινε τίποτα.
> Μήπως έχεις ασύρματο τηλέφωνο και απλά έσβησε η βάση σου;;;


καποιος τεχνικα καταρτισμενος ρε παιδια.. :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## GnF

> φιλε μου κλεισε τον γενικο στο σπιτι σου και δες αν εχεις τηλ.γιατι σου εγγυωμαι οτι δεν θα εχεις..τα ρομποτισματα οφειλονται στο οτι πατας πανω στο ιντερνετ για να μιλας και οι διακυμανσεις ουσιαστικα σε επηρεαζουν..απλα δεν ειναι direct voip απο το σπιτι σου..
> 
> φιλικα παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση



Μαν για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να κοπεί το ρεύμα εκεί που είναι τα μηχανάκια της ΟΝ. Στο σπίτι σου (απο την ΟΝ τουλάχιστον) PSTN έχεις (εκτός και αν βάλεις και τη 2η γραμμή απο την ΟΝ που είναι VoIP και στο σπίτι σου και συνδέεται πάνω στο ρούτερ κατευθείαν η 2η. Η κανονική συνδέεται απευθείας πάνω στο χαλκό). Η μετατροπή γίνεται εκτός σπιτιού σου.
Αν είχες όμως VoIP τηλεφωνία μέχρι το σπίτι σου (βλέπε άλλες εταιρίες που τα τηλ τους είναι VoIP και στο σπίτι σου) θα συνδέσεις τα τηλέφωνα επάνω στο μηχανάκι που σου δίνουν (ρουτερ ή ότι άλλο είναι αυτό) και το μηχανάκι επάνω στο χαλκό. Αν το μηχανάκι αυτό μείνει χωρίς ρεύμα τοτε τηλέφωνο γιοκ. 

Στην ΟΝ η 1η γραμμή είναι PSTN μέχρι το κέντρο τους άρα διακοπή ρεύματος σπίτι σου δεν την χαλάει. Πρέπει να γίνει διακοπή εκεί που γίνεται η μετατροπή για να έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> καποιος τεχνικα καταρτισμενος ρε παιδια..


Για να δούμε τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει. :Thinking: 

Μήπως έχεις ISDN και μίλαγες στο δεύτερο κανάλι;
Στο black out σου κρατάει μόνο το 1 κανάλι. :Razz: 

Μάλλον άτυχος θα ήσουν. :Laughing:

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Μαν για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να κοπεί το ρεύμα εκεί που είναι τα μηχανάκια της ΟΝ. Στο σπίτι σου (απο την ΟΝ τουλάχιστον) PSTN έχεις (εκτός και αν βάλεις και τη 2η γραμμή απο την ΟΝ που είναι VoIP και στο σπίτι σου και συνδέεται πάνω στο ρούτερ κατευθείαν η 2η. Η κανονική συνδέεται απευθείας πάνω στο χαλκό). Η μετατροπή γίνεται εκτός σπιτιού σου.
> Αν είχες όμως VoIP τηλεφωνία μέχρι το σπίτι σου (βλέπε άλλες εταιρίες που τα τηλ τους είναι VoIP και στο σπίτι σου) θα συνδέσεις τα τηλέφωνα επάνω στο μηχανάκι που σου δίνουν (ρουτερ ή ότι άλλο είναι αυτό) και το μηχανάκι επάνω στο χαλκό. Αν το μηχανάκι αυτό μείνει χωρίς ρεύμα τοτε τηλέφωνο γιοκ. 
> 
> Στην ΟΝ η 1η γραμμή είναι PSTN μέχρι το κέντρο τους άρα διακοπή ρεύματος σπίτι σου δεν την χαλάει. Πρέπει να γίνει διακοπή εκεί που γίνεται η μετατροπή για να έχει πρόβλημα.


Πές τα man!!!!!!! :Clap: 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Aspidas

ΡΕ παιδιά έλεγχα την σελίδα του pirelli  και είδα το παρακάτω στο security log>

05/18/2007  15:45:04 systime=33690001, access_sync_time=33690006
05/18/2007  15:45:04 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=6732, cbqp->qlen=35, access_sync_fg=1
05/18/2007  15:38:04 systime=33270001, access_sync_time=33270005
05/18/2007  15:38:04 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=6648, cbqp->qlen=33, access_sync_fg=1
05/18/2007  15:31:34 systime=32880001, access_sync_time=32880006
05/18/2007  15:31:34 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=6570, cbqp->qlen=33, access_sync_fg=1
05/18/2007  15:30:04 systime=32790001, access_sync_time=32790011
05/18/2007  15:30:04 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=6552, cbqp->qlen=37, access_sync_fg=1
05/18/2007  15:26:51 sending ACK to 192.168.1.5
05/18/2007  15:24:04 NTP Date/Time updated.    

 :Thinking: 
Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει στο παρελθόν τέτοιου είδους κίνηση, Γνωρίζει κανείς τ'ιποτα?

----------


## GnF

> αυτό που λές είναι το φερέσυχνο man.
> πάνω στο ίδιο καλώδιο μεταφέρει συχνότητες πέραν αυτών της φωνής (300Hz έως 3000Hz).
> "Συμπιέζει" τις συχνότητες και απλά μεταφέρει πολλές μαζί



Ακριβώς με κάποιο codec ή κάτι ανάλογο πρέπει να μετατρέπεται η φωνή σε 0 και 1 και το αντίστροφο. Αυτό λογικά απο μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα και εταιρία σε εταιρία που τα κατασκευάζει πρέπει να αλλάζει ή να έχει κάποιες διαφορές. Εκτός και αν πιτάρει και αυτό ή ο τεχνικός που το διαχειρίζεται δεν ξέρει τι κάνει.

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Ακριβώς με κάποιο codec ή κάτι ανάλογο πρέπει να μετατρέπεται η φωνή σε 0 και 1 και το αντίστροφο. Αυτό λογικά απο μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα και εταιρία σε εταιρία που τα κατασκευάζει πρέπει να αλλάζει ή να έχει κάποιες διαφορές. Εκτός και αν πιτάρει και αυτό ή ο τεχνικός που το διαχειρίζεται δεν ξέρει τι κάνει.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς codec αλλά μπορείς να το πείς και έτσι.

Σε βρίσκω πολύ σωστό όμως αυτό με τον τεχνικό δεν ισχύει. :One thumb up: 

Τα μηχανήματα συγχρονίζονται μόνα τους στο 1 , 32 , 64 bit που στέλνουν.
Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι οφείλεται σε κακή ρύθμιση η προγραμματισμό των συσκευών αυτών.

Η πολύ απλά έχουν πιτάρει μέχρι εκέι που δεν πάει λόγο αυξημένου όγκου πληροφορίας.

----------


## GnF

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς codec αλλά μπορείς να το πείς και έτσι.
> 
> Σε βρίσκω πολύ σωστό όμως αυτό με τον τεχνικό δεν ισχύει.
> 
> Τα μηχανήματα συγχρονίζονται μόνα τους στο 1 , 32 , 64 bit που στέλνουν.
> Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι οφείλεται σε κακή ρύθμιση η προγραμματισμό των συσκευών αυτών.
> 
> Η πολύ απλά έχουν πιτάρει μέχρι εκέι που δεν πάει λόγο αυξημένου όγκου πληροφορίας.


Η κακή ρύθμιση και ο προγραμματισμός θέμα τεχνικού δεν είναι?

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Καλησπερα.Η πρωτη γραμμη ειναι οντως pstn και για την δευτερη ειναι κατι σαν voip οχι ομως ακριβως με την καθε αυτου λειτουργια του voip.Ειναι συνδιασμος.Ερχεται και τεχνικος και πατσαρει στο καφαο σου δεν βαζεις απλα το τηλ στο router και παιζει.

----------


## GnF

> Καλησπερα.Η πρωτη γραμμη ειναι οντως pstn και για την δευτερη ειναι κατι σαν voip οχι ομως ακριβως με την καθε αυτου λειτουργια του voip.Ειναι συνδιασμος.Ερχεται και τεχνικος και πατσαρει στο καφαο σου δεν βαζεις απλα το τηλ στο router και παιζει.


VoIP μέχρι καφαό μετατροπή σε PSTN στο καφαό και στο κέντρο τους πάλι πίσω σε VoIP? Ο_ο

----------


## AUDIOBIL

> VoIP μέχρι καφαό μετατροπή σε PSTN στο καφαό και στο κέντρο τους πάλι πίσω σε VoIP? Ο_ο


Καπως ετσι ειναι η σειρα!Γι'αυτο και σε αρκετους τα διορθωσανε τα προβληματα τυπου echo κτλ.Μπορουν απο το master control και αν χρειαστει με τεχνικο στο dslam.Αλλα σε ιδανικες συνθηκες ολα αυτα... :Smile:

----------


## GnF

> Καπως ετσι ειναι η σειρα!Γι'αυτο και σε αρκετους τα διορθωσανε τα προβληματα τυπου echo κτλ.Μπορουν απο το master control και αν χρειαστει με τεχνικο στο dslam.Αλλα σε ιδανικες συνθηκες ολα αυτα...


έλεος δεν θα ήταν ποιο απλό να την κατέληγαν στο κέντρο τους σαν VoIP ή θα έπρεπε να πάρουν μηχάνημα που το κόστος είναι πιό ακριβό απο το να βάζει μηχανάκια στο καφαό? Μάλλον αν σκεφτεί κανείς πόσοι θα βάλουν 2η γραμμή. 

Άρα αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά και η 2η γραμμή (VoIP απο το σπίτι σου) τελικά καταλήγει στο κέντρο τους στο ίδιο μηχάνημα.

----------


## lefteris

> Η υπογραφή μου τα λέει όλα.
> Για την ώρα το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι κάποιες διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο και κάποια παράσιτα. Ενημέρωσα σήμερα, το θέμα προωθήθηκε στους τεχνικούς και αναμένω.


Το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετοπιζω και εγω ειναι τα παρασιτα.
Δεν εχ ουτε μια διακοπη , μονο ενα ξυσιμο που και που στο τηλεφωνο.

----------


## AUDIOBIL

> έλεος δεν θα ήταν ποιο απλό να την κατέληγαν στο κέντρο τους σαν VoIP ή θα έπρεπε να πάρουν μηχάνημα που το κόστος είναι πιό ακριβό απο το να βάζει μηχανάκια στο καφαό? Μάλλον αν σκεφτεί κανείς πόσοι θα βάλουν 2η γραμμή. 
> 
> Άρα αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά και η 2η γραμμή (VoIP απο το σπίτι σου) τελικά καταλήγει στο κέντρο τους στο ίδιο μηχάνημα.


Και οι δυο γραμμες καταληγουν στο κεντρο τους αλλα η πρωτη εναι pstn και η δευτερη βασιζεται πανω στην pstn εξου και οτι οταν  ζητας  γινεται κανονικα ενεργεια φορητοτητας απο τον οτε οπως και στην πρωτη γραμμη!!

----------


## GnF

> Και οι δυο γραμμες καταληγουν στο κεντρο τους αλλα η πρωτη εναι pstn και η δευτερη βασιζεται πανω στην pstn εξου και οτι οταν  ζητας  γινεται κανονικα ενεργεια φορητοτητας απο τον οτε οπως και στην πρωτη γραμμη!!


Άρα υποχρεωτικά απο καφαό και μετά είμαι PSTN. Μάλιστα μαν νάσαι καλά για την ενημέρωση

----------


## GnF

> Το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετοπιζω και εγω ειναι τα παρασιτα.
> Δεν εχ ουτε μια διακοπη , μονο ενα ξυσιμο που και που στο τηλεφωνο.


Το ίδιο έχω και εγω αλλά το ακούνε μόνο οι άλλοι. Αν κλείσω και ξαναπάρω φτιάχνει. Και γίνεται μόνο σε τηλέφωνα που κάνω όχι όταν με πέρνουν

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Επειδη δεν εχουν isdn για να το δωσουν μεσω αριθμοδοτησης msn οπως ο οτε,το κανουν με αυτον τον τροπο.Γι'αυτο και χρεωνουν 12euro ανα μηνα σαν ενοικιο της γραμμης που δεσμευουν!Ενω ας πουμε η vivodi που εινα voip στην δινει δωρεαν αλλα με τα γνωστα προβληματα του voip. :Smile:

----------


## gosper

> Επειδη δεν εχουν isdn για να το δωσουν μεσω αριθμοδοτησης msn οπως ο οτε,το κανουν με αυτον τον τροπο.Γι'αυτο και χρεωνουν 12euro ανα μηνα σαν ενοικιο της γραμμης που δεσμευουν!Ενω ας πουμε η vivodi που εινα voip στην δινει δωρεαν αλλα με τα γνωστα προβληματα του voip.


και ολη αυτη η αλλαγη απο pstn se voip και παλι σε pstn σε τι ακριβως βοηθαει?? :Clap:

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Προφανως στην πιο σταθερη και ποιοτικη γραμμη.Τωρα για τα προβληματα τα λιγα μαλλον που εχουν μεινει θα διορθωθουν.Κοιτα ομως τι γινεται οχι μονο τωρα που ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα αλλα και πριν με τις γραμμες voip..Πολλα προβληματα τα οποια μαλλον μονο βελτειονονται δεν λυνονται

----------


## GnF

Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως οτι τουλάχιστον απο την αρχη η τηλεφωνία έχει φτιάξει αρκετά. Είχα στην αρχή προβλήματα όπως : τηλέφωνα που κατέληγαν σε άλλο αριθμό απο αυτόν που έπερνα, με περνανε τηλέφωνο και δεν χτύπαγε, ηχό, βουητό, πληκτρολογούσα ένα αριθμό  και δεν έκανε κλήση, ακουγα και άλλους μέσα στη γραμμή ανώ πραγματοποιούσα μία κλήση.

Αυτά για να πώ και την αλήθεια φτιάξανε με ένα τηλέφωνο απο τους τεχνικούς (είχα βέβαια κάνει πολλά παράπονα μέχρι να με πάρουν αλλά τελικά τα φτιάξανε)

Τώρα το μόνο προβλημα που έχει μείνει είναι κάποιοι ήχοι χρατσ-χρουτσ που ακούω μερικές φορές.

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδη δεν εχουν isdn για να το δωσουν μεσω αριθμοδοτησης msn οπως ο οτε,το κανουν με αυτον τον τροπο.Γι'αυτο και χρεωνουν 12euro ανα μηνα σαν ενοικιο της γραμμης που δεσμευουν!Ενω ας πουμε η vivodi που εινα voip στην δινει δωρεαν αλλα με τα γνωστα προβληματα του voip.


Κάποιος μας δουλέυει

το I-call χρεώνει 1 ευρώ το νούμερο ανα μήνα,  το evoice  το δίνει δωρεαν

Και μιλάμε και για τις 3 περιπτώσεις για voip ΚΑΘΑΡΟ  voip

Aκόμα και ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει 1.8  ευρώ για το Msn

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic


Πως δίνουν οι πάροχοι pstn;

----------


## maldoror

οκ πηρα το μετατροπεα κια επαιξε και η ΙΡ τιβι. με προβληματακια διακοπων αλλα θα το ψαξω απο αυριο.

η τελευταια ενημερωση απο τον τεχνικο που μιλησα σημερα σχετικα με τις πορτες ειναι οτι οσο παρεχεται ΙΡ τιβι δεν το βλεπει να τις ανοιγουν, και οτι ισως στο μελλον.

----------


## sportis

Λοιπον ειπαμε τα κακα της on να πουμε και τα καλα ειμαι 4 μερες ενεργοποιημενος και ολα κυλουν ομαλα το ιντερνετ παιζει κανονικα χωρις διακοπες με καλη ταχυτητα το τηλ μια χαρα και το tv box απλα αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι στον onrec οταν βαζω να δω κατι μου δειχνει κατι αλλο :Thinking:  τι παιζει... αλλα παντως ειμαι ευχαριστημενος :One thumb up:

----------


## gosper

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> Πως δίνουν οι πάροχοι pstn;


κοιτα να δεις εχουνε μπει ποσοι παροχοι καινουριοι και τον πρωτο ρολο τον παιζει ο Ποτε...να δουμε ποτε θα αναβαθμιστουμε εδω στη ελλαδα

Καντε με μια μερα πρωθυπουργο...χιχιχχι :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

με την adsl δεν εχετε ρε παιδια προβληματα???πειτε λιγο κατι θελω να μαθω το minimum της ταχυτητας που παιρνετε και το μεσο ορο.. :Clap:

----------


## harris

> Λοιπον ειπαμε τα κακα της on να πουμε και τα καλα ειμαι 4 μερες ενεργοποιημενος και ολα κυλουν ομαλα το ιντερνετ παιζει κανονικα χωρις διακοπες με καλη ταχυτητα το τηλ μια χαρα και το tv box απλα αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι στον onrec οταν βαζω να δω κατι μου δειχνει κατι αλλο τι παιζει... αλλα παντως ειμαι ευχαριστημενος


H ποιότητα εικόνας πως είναι;

----------


## sportis

Μια χαρα ειναι, και ο ηχος μια χαρα.

----------


## marimo

> Λοιπον ειπαμε τα κακα της on να πουμε και τα καλα ειμαι 4 μερες ενεργοποιημενος και ολα κυλουν ομαλα το ιντερνετ παιζει κανονικα χωρις διακοπες με καλη ταχυτητα το τηλ μια χαρα και το tv box απλα αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι στον onrec οταν βαζω να δω κατι μου δειχνει κατι αλλο τι παιζει... αλλα παντως ειμαι ευχαριστημενος


Καλωσήρθες! 
Είναι συνήθως πρόβλημα με τον προγραμματισμό των καναλιών. Άλλη ώρα έχουν δηλώσει ότι θα ξεκινήσει κάποια εκπομπή και άλλη ώρα ξεκινάει. Έτσι το πρόγραμμα που εμφανίζει το ONREC δείχνει άλλα αντί άλλων. 
Εάν σε αυτό προσθέσεις ότι το fast forward δεν λειτουργεί και τόσο καλά αν θες να κάνεις π.χ. μία ώρα σε ff για να δεις την αρχή της ταινίας που ξεκίνησε μία ώρα πιο μετά, τότε είναι μια αρκετά κουραστική διαδικασία. 

Πάντως δουλεύει (όταν έκανα αίτηση ήμουν σίγουρος πως θα δούλευε μετά το πρώτους 6-12 μήνες ικανοποιητικά)... 

Για να βελτιστοποιήσεις την εμπειρία σου με το ONREC και γενικότερα με την IPTV μπορείς να κάνεις cap το upload (αν ανεβάζεις εκείνη την ώρα) σε 50-70kbs. Αυξάνει δραματικά την απόκριση των επιλογών.....

Αντέ και καλά κατεβάσματα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Άντε, και εγώ από σήμερα είμαι ΟΝ.

Μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά και τηλέφωνο και net [η Iptv δεν με ενδιαφέρει οπότε δεν την έχω κοιτάξει καν, ακόμα στο κουτί του είναι].

Αυτά.

----------


## CMS

> Άντε, και εγώ από σήμερα είμαι ΟΝ.
> 
> Μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά και τηλέφωνο και net [η Iptv δεν με ενδιαφέρει οπότε δεν την έχω κοιτάξει καν, ακόμα στο κουτί του είναι].
> 
> Αυτά.


Καλώστονε ...  :One thumb up: 

Ψηλά συγχρονίζεις φίλε ... έχεις disconnects ?
΄
για γράψε αληθινά download και upload ... είτε με accelerator είτε χωρίς ... τα 1500kB/s  download πρέπει να τα έχεις χαλαρά ... εκτός αν παίζει από την ΟΝ κόφτης στα 1200 ...

Για γράψε μας ... avesalom έχεις διαπιστώσει κόφτη στα 1200-1300 kB/s?

----------


## Avesael

> Καλώστονε ... 
> 
> Ψηλά συγχρονίζεις φίλε ... έχεις disconnects ?
> ΄
> για γράψε αληθινά download και upload ... είτε με accelerator είτε χωρίς ... τα 1500kB/s  download πρέπει να τα έχεις χαλαρά ... εκτός αν παίζει από την ΟΝ κόφτης στα 1200 ...
> 
> Για γράψε μας ... avesalom έχεις διαπιστώσει κόφτη στα 1200-1300 kB/s?


Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν πάω πάνω απο 1400kb/sec. Το λέω αυτό γιατί χτύπησα στο παρελθόν και 1500 και 1700 ακόμα...Πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τα 1100kb + /sec  γιατί είναι σταθερά και στη χειρότερη να πέσω για λίγο στα 950-1000 και μετά πάλι ψηλα...Τι να πω,κόφτες; Ίσως ναι ίσως όχι... :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

> κοιτα να δεις εχουνε μπει ποσοι παροχοι καινουριοι και τον πρωτο ρολο τον παιζει ο Ποτε...να δουμε ποτε θα αναβαθμιστουμε εδω στη ελλαδα
> 
> Καντε με μια μερα πρωθυπουργο...χιχιχχι
> 
> με την adsl δεν εχετε ρε παιδια προβληματα???πειτε λιγο κατι θελω να μαθω το minimum της ταχυτητας που παιρνετε και το μεσο ορο..


*Σε HTTP και FTP -->Minimum: real downloading 950 kb/sec 
Maximum: real downloadin 1700 kb/sec
Μ.Ο. : real downloading 1200-1300kb/sec* 
Σε Torrents αφαιρέστε σε κάθε περίπτωση 300-500kb/sec...
Speedtest.net...απαξιώ να απαντήσω...(Πως είναι να σου βγάζει από Γερμανικό server 9.3mbit και συγχρόνως να κατεβάζεις από Γερμανικό server με 12mbit....)

----------


## sid

disconnects and more disconnects

ιντερνετ οταν λειτουργη ειμαι ηκανοποιημενος 
Τηλεφωνο λειτουργη (βεβαια δεν μιλαω με τις ωρες μπορει και αυτο να εχει προβληματα)
IPTV  που να δεις  IPTV αν κανεις disconnect καθε τρεις και λιγω.

----------


## batman3

Έιχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο ποστ τις περιπέτειές μου σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση.

Μετά από περίπου ένα μήνα και αφού έχω πάρει ήδη τον πρώτο λογαριασμό(ακριβώς ότι ποσό περίμενα,καμία κρυφή χρέωση) θέλω να αναφέρω εντυπώσεις.

1) ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1023 Kbps.
Download:  12284 Kbps.
WAN IP:  91.xxx.xxx.xxx
Αυτά βλέπω στις ρυθμίσεις του Pirelli

2)Αυτά μου λέει το speedtest.



3)Τώρα πάμε στην πραγματικότητα.Από rapidshare μέγιστη ταχύτητα 350kbp/s.Mε uTorrent από public trackers έχω δει μάξιμουμ 320 kbp/s.Σε private trackers μάξιμουμ 400 kbp/s.

4)Με το τηλέφωνο όλα τέλεια από την αρχή(με εξαίρεση τις πρώτες ώρες που ενεργοποιήθηκα.Καλώ τους πάντες και τα πάντα(αστικά,υπεραστικά,κινητά,σταθερά εξωτερικού,κινητά εξωτερικού).Με παίρνουν όλοι χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

5)On TV kai On Cinema πολύ καλά.Έχω δει συνολικά 10 ταινίες και πολλές ώρες τηλεόραση.Μόνο στις ταινίες έχω παρατηξρήσει 2 φορές κάποιο κόλλημα διάρκειας 1 δευτερολέπτου το πολύ.Μερικές φορές(5 στο σύνολο) δε μπορώ να ανοίξω το tvbox...Δεν υπακούει στις εντολές του τηλεκοντρόλ.Απλά κάνω ένα reset(πατάω για 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα το κουμπάκι On/Off από το TvBox και όλα καλά.Το ρολόι του TvBox πάει μια ώρα πίσω.


Αυτά.Τι πιστεύεται πως φταίει για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες;Τι μπορώ να κάνω;Αν απευθυνθώ στην On θα δώ βελτίωση στις ταχύτητες ή απλά θα μπλέξω ακούγοντας χίλιες δικαιολογίες και καθησυχαστικές απαντήσεις χωρίς αντίκρυσμα;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## marimo

> Έιχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο ποστ τις περιπέτειές μου σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση.
> 
> Μετά από περίπου ένα μήνα και αφού έχω πάρει ήδη τον πρώτο λογαριασμό(ακριβώς ότι ποσό περίμενα,καμία κρυφή χρέωση) θέλω να αναφέρω εντυπώσεις.
> 
> 1) ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload:  1023 Kbps.
> Download:  12284 Kbps.
> WAN IP:  91.xxx.xxx.xxx
> ...


Η ταχύτητα ειδικά με το speedtest.net με το server της ΟΝ στην Αθήνα (τοπικό τεστ) δε δικαιολογείται. Βέβαια, όλα αυτά τα τεστ είναι ενδεικτικά και σε εμένα πολλές φορές μου βγάζουν διάφορα ενώ πάντα κατεβάζω καλά. Για download από rapid χρησιμοποιείς κάποιον download manager; 
Ο πιο αξιόπιστος τρόπος να δεις τι γίνεται στη σύνδεσή σου είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια τέτοια εφαρμογή (π.χ. free download manager), να δηλώσεις κατέβασμα από π.χ. 4-16 πηγές (θα δεις τί σου πηγαίνει καλύτερα) και να κατεβάσεις κάτι μεγάλο από έναν τόπο που εξ ορισμού έχει πραγματικά μεγάλο εύρος (nvidia, rapidshare με premium account κλπ). 

Αν το τσεκάρεις και παραμένει, τότε δε χάνεις τίποτε να κάνεις ένα σχετικό τηλεφώνημα....
Αν θες πόσταρε και τα αποτελέσματά σου από τις δοκιμές.
Καλή επιτυχία!  :One thumb up:

----------


## aZiMuTh

> Και εμένα τα κλασσικά (αρκετά συχνά) παράπονα που δέχομαι είναι ρομποτισμός και ηχώ. Ρομποτισμός συμβαίνει πάντοτε μόνο στη δική μου φωνή, ενώ ηχώ μόνο στου συνομιλητή μου.


Καθυστέρηση, ηχώ, θόρυβο, χράτσα-χρούτσα (που ο συνομιλητής παραπονιέται οτι είναι τόσο δυνατά που δεν μπορεί να το αντέξει), και ρομποτισμοί είναι ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 'features' της τηλεφωνίας, στην δική μου περίπτωση. Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν υπάρχει τηλέφωνημα που να μην έχω αναγκαστεί να διακόψω, να κλείσω και να ξαναπάρω (ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που αρχικά με έχουν πάρει, δηλ. καταλήγω να χρεώνομαι εγώ στο τέλος τα τηλεφωνήματα των άλλων). Και φυσικά ΜΟΝΟ με *παλμική* κλήση. Ακόμα. Κι ας περιμένω "3 δευτερόλεπτα" πριν καλέσω, όπως με έχουν συμβουλέψει από το τεχνικό τμήμα.

Τα disconnects παραμένουν, παρά όλες τις παπαρολογίες... _"υπομονή, στο τέλος του [προηγούμενου] μήνα θα γίνει αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο κι όλα αυτά θα λυθούν"_... 

Απλά, εκεί που είχα disonnect κάθε 3 λεπτά περίπου, τώρα χτυπάω μόνο 40 disconnects τη μέρα (πρόοδος!). Με βάση το Log, ας πούμε, είχα 18 disconnects από χθες το βράδυ μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί.

Ταχύτητες είναι γύρω στο 5Mb.  Web downloads μεταξύ 700Κ-1Mb/sec.  Συγχρονίζω (πλέον) στα 9684Kbps (Down) / 1033Kbps (Up). Μέχρι την προηγούμενη βδομάδα που τους είχα ταράξει στα παράπονα για τα disconnects το pirelli συγχρόνιζε στα 10000+ (downstream).   Οταν βγάζω το pirelli και δοκιμάζω ένα Netgear ή ένα Cisco router που έχω, μου δίνουν average:  
Down/Up stream       Down Up
Line Attenuation 	41 db 		              23.5 db
Noise Margin 		 *2-3 db* 		       5 db

3db noise margin στην καλύτερη; Να πάω να φουντάρω δηλαδή;

Ο πρώτος λογ/σμός μου έχει τουλάχιστον τις διπλάσιες κλήσεις από όσες θα πρεπε και αυτό καθαρά και μόνο επειδή η ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας είναι σκατά και επρεπε να παίρνω και να ξαναπαίρνω. Χώρια η χρέωση στις δεκάδες κλήσεις προς 13801 που παίρνω ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΕΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.  Χώρια οι κλήσεις από το κινητό μου όσο στην αρχή με είχαν κρεμάσει και δεν είχα καν τηλέφωνο. 

*Δεν ξέρω για σας, αλλά εγώ αρνούμαι να πληρώσω τα παραπάνω μέχρι να μιλήσω επιτέλους με κάποιον "αρμόδιο" (χαχα) και να του εξηγήσω την κατάσταση και μου αφαιρέσει:  (α) ή το πάγιο για τον 1ο λογ/σμο και να πληρώσω τις κλήσεις μου, ή (β) τις κλήσεις και να πληρώσω το πάγιο. 
*
Και τις μπουρδίτσες του τύπου "ναι, αλλά άμα προσέξετε έχετε ήδη έκπτωση" να τις πούνε αλλού. Μη συγχέουμε δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Εκπτωση, ναι, είχα, όπως άλλωστε και όλοι οι άλλοι x "πρώτοι πελάτες" της ΟΝ, οι οποίοι μπορεί να είχαν, μπορεί και να μην είχαν τα προβλήματα που έχω εγώ. Δεν μας κάνουν έκπτωση λόγω των προβλημάτων της αρχής. Εκπτωση επειδή σπεύσαμε να τους 'εμπιστευθούμε' μας κάνουνε.

*Οσοι από σας έχουν στείλει 'επιστολή' στην ΟΝ, τί νούμερα/fax/email έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει;
*

----------


## aZiMuTh

Δεν είδα πουθενά να το αναφέρει κανένας, οπότε σας το γράφω, μπας και τελικά έχει αντίκρυσμα:

Σε συνομιλία μου με τεχνικό την προηγούμενη βδομάδα (η 10η τέτοια συνομίλια ως τώρα) ο άνθρωπος μου δήλωσε οτι "σε μια/μιάμιση βδομάδα περίπου" το pirelli θα κατεβάσει firmware upgrade που θα επιτρέπει την αλλαγή κωδικών.  ΔΕΝ ήταν σίγουρος αν το firmware αυτό θα ξεκλειδώνει ΟΛΕΣ τις ρυθμίσεις του router, ούτε μπορούσε με σιγουριά να μου πει για UPnP & Port forwarding.  

Αυτό συνάδει κάπως με την δήλωση ΑΛΛΟΥ τεχνικού, ένα μηνα πριν, ο οποίος μου είπε -πιο διστακτικά- οτι "κάτι έχει αποφασιστεί για το θέμα" αλλά οτι δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει συγκεκριμένη δήλωση για να μην βρει τον μπελά του.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Με προβληματιζει πολυ το προβλημα του Batman3 γιατι εφοσον συγχρονιζει στα 12+mbit , κατεβαζει απο rapid με 350 max , δλδ πανω κατω οσο του βγαζει και το result του speedtest (σαν να εχει γραμμη 3mbit) οποτε αποκλειουμε το ενδεχομενο του wireless.Απο την αλλη βλεπει κανονικα iptv η οποια θελει κατα γενικη ομολογια πανω απο 3.5-4mbit.
Το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ο τυπος συνδεσης , δλδ αν εχει ο φιλος usb καλυτερα να δοκιμασει μεσω ethernet.. δε ξερω ,ας παρει και εναν τεχνικο ομως μηπως η γραμμη του συγχρονιζει ψηλοτερα αποσο θα επρεπε και υπαρχει καποιο conflict. :Wink: 

aZiMuTh μακαρι φιλε  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Καλώστονε ... 
> 
> Ψηλά συγχρονίζεις φίλε ... έχεις disconnects ?
> ΄
> για γράψε αληθινά download και upload ... είτε με accelerator είτε χωρίς ... τα 1500kB/s  download πρέπει να τα έχεις χαλαρά ... εκτός αν παίζει από την ΟΝ κόφτης στα 1200 ...
> 
> Για γράψε μας ... avesalom έχεις διαπιστώσει κόφτη στα 1200-1300 kB/s?



Καλώς με,

απο χτές έχω δεί max 1350/sec [4 torrents και ένα ftp ταυτοχρόνως και χωρίς Limit στο Up] με 67-70 up.

Σήμερα είδα 120 upload χωρίς Download εκείνη την στιγμή.

Disconnects έχω φυσικά [οχι κάτι δραματικό και όχι για πάνω απο 10 secs], ελπίζω να στρώσει η κατάσταση.
To βράδυ είδα ένα μόνο, αλλά σήμερα μέχρι στιγμής έχω φτάσει στα 5.

Rapid δεν έχω αννανεώσει ακομα τον premium, αν και με το limit που έχουν βάλει σε θέμα όγκου, δεν ξέρω αν ανανεώσω Ο ρυθμός που κατεβαίνουν τα 5Gb και με dfisconnects είναι απίστευτος.

Παιχνίδια δεν παίζω -στην ηλικία μου  :Razz: -, οπότε δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα ping.

Ότι άλλο μπορώ να πώ εδώ είμαι.

ΥΓ Δεν συχρονίζω πάντα εκεί... είμαι μεταξ'υ 17000 & 18500. Χτές με το που συχρόνισε το pirelli είδα μέχρι και 20500 αλλά το up είναι πάντα εκεί στα 1040-1050.

----------


## CMS

> Rapid δεν έχω αννανεώσει ακομα τον premium, αν και με το limit που έχουν βάλει σε θέμα όγκου, δεν ξέρω αν ανανεώσω Ο ρυθμός που κατεβαίνουν τα 5Gb και με dfisconnects είναι απίστευτος.
> 
> ΥΓ Δεν συχρονίζω πάντα εκεί... είμαι μεταξ'υ 17000 & 18500. Χτές με το που συχρόνισε το pirelli είδα μέχρι και 20500 αλλά το up είναι πάντα εκεί στα 1040-1050.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ... κάποια στιγμή ο συγχρονισμός σου θα λάβει τέλος ...ακόμα σε σκαλίζουν φαίνεται ...

μην βιαστείς για premium σε rapid ... εκτός αν τα δίνεις τα φραγκάκια εύκολα .. το γνωρίζεις βέβαια ότι και με free στο rapid μπορείς να υποσκελίσεις τους περιορισμούς ... και να κατεβάζεις αβίαστα ... να τα πούμε με κανένα pm ... επειδή η εβδομάδα είναι δύσκολη στην δουλειά μου με κάτι ταξιδάκια εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας ... κύττα να βρεις την λύση που σου είπα μόνος αλλιώς κάποια στιγμή να τα πούμε .. βοηθάνε ενδεχομένως και άλλοι σε αυτό ... άντε ... φυλακή θα με βάλετε ..
\
καλά download φίλε γείτονα ... :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

> Καθυστέρηση, ηχώ, θόρυβο, χράτσα-χρούτσα (που ο συνομιλητής παραπονιέται οτι είναι τόσο δυνατά που δεν μπορεί να το αντέξει), και ρομποτισμοί είναι ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 'features' της τηλεφωνίας, στην δική μου περίπτωση. Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν υπάρχει τηλέφωνημα που να μην έχω αναγκαστεί να διακόψω, να κλείσω και να ξαναπάρω (ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που αρχικά με έχουν πάρει, δηλ. καταλήγω να χρεώνομαι εγώ στο τέλος τα τηλεφωνήματα των άλλων). Και φυσικά ΜΟΝΟ με *παλμική* κλήση. Ακόμα. Κι ας περιμένω "3 δευτερόλεπτα" πριν καλέσω, όπως με έχουν συμβουλέψει από το τεχνικό τμήμα.
> 
> [/B]


Φίλε γείτονα, δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα με τον ρομποτισμό και τα χράτσα χρούτσα τα έχω αλλά σχετικά σπάνια ... ελπίζω να τα διορθώσουν γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα ... όταν κάποιος σε καλεί και ξαφνικά σου παραπονείται ότι ρομποτίζεις και τον ξεκουφαίνεις πρέπει ευγενικά να κλείσεις και να τον καλέσεις εσύ .. οπότε ... +9 cent στον λογαριασμό σου ... :Vava: 

σε αυτό η ΟΝ πρέπει να το δει ειδικά όπου εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα έντονο ... αφού και εμένα εκνευρίζει παρόλο που εμφανίζεται σπάνια ... ήδη έχω κάνει παράπονα ...

για το πρόβλημα όμως με το παλμικό σίγουρα μπορούν να στο διορθώσουν ...και εγώ το είχα και μία μέρα ξύπνησα και όλα δουλεύανε εντάξει με τονικό ... και χωρίς μάλιστα την χρονοκαθυστέρηση κλήσης στην αρχή ... να επιμείνεις διορθώνεται σίγουρα ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Να υποθεσω οτι αυτο το παθαινετε ενω εχετε ηδη φιλτρα στις συσκευες  :Thinking:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Εγω παντως δεν εχω , πως θα γινει η δουλεια.. erateinos  θα με φτιαξεις?

Πλακα πλακα αληθεια πως γινεται , το ζητας και σε χρεωνουν λιγο παραπανω στον λογ/μο?

----------


## sdikr

> από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έχω και αναγνώριση κλήσεων !





> Εγω παντως δεν εχω , πως θα γινει η δουλεια.. erateinos  θα με φτιαξεις?
> 
> Πλακα πλακα αληθεια πως γινεται , το ζητας και σε χρεωνουν λιγο παραπανω στον λογ/μο?


Μα δεν είναι δωρεάν;  μέσα δηλαδή στις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες

Μπράβο τους που το φτιάξανε, αλλά γιατί δεν δούλευε απο την αρχή;

----------


## original21paul

Φραγή κλήσεων, η οποία σας επιτρέπει να εμποδίζετε συγκεκριμένες εξερχόμενες κλήσεις.
3-way calling, για να μιλάτε ταυτόχρονα με 2 διαφορετικούς συνομιλητές.
Αναγνώριση κλήσεων, η οποία σας επιτρέπει να βλέπετε τον αριθμό που σας καλεί.
Μηνιαία Χρέωση
 €4.00 
 :Wink:

----------


## marimo

> Φραγή κλήσεων, η οποία σας επιτρέπει να εμποδίζετε συγκεκριμένες εξερχόμενες κλήσεις.
> 3-way calling, για να μιλάτε ταυτόχρονα με 2 διαφορετικούς συνομιλητές.
> Αναγνώριση κλήσεων, η οποία σας επιτρέπει να βλέπετε τον αριθμό που σας καλεί.
> Μηνιαία Χρέωση
>  €4.00


Ναι, αυτά μαζί με το δωδεκάρι ευρώ για δεύτερη γραμμή, το πεντάρι για το λογαριασμό στο σπίτι, τις μυστήριες χρεώσεις του τηλεφωνητή και τη χρονοχρέωση του 13801 είναι σημαντικές παραφωνίες στο όλο πακέτο. 
Είναι σαν τα αυτοκίνητα που είναι πάμφθηνα στη βασική έκδοση, αλλά με το που ζητήσεις και την παραμικρή πρόσθεση επιστρέφεις στη "φραγκοφονική" πραγματικότητα....  :Thumb down:

----------


## Tem

> Ναι, αυτά μαζί με το δωδεκάρι ευρώ για δεύτερη γραμμή, το πεντάρι για το λογαριασμό στο σπίτι, τις μυστήριες χρεώσεις του τηλεφωνητή και τη χρονοχρέωση του 13801 είναι σημαντικές παραφωνίες στο όλο πακέτο. 
> Είναι σαν τα αυτοκίνητα που είναι πάμφθηνα στη βασική έκδοση, αλλά με το που ζητήσεις και την παραμικρή πρόσθεση επιστρέφεις στη "φραγκοφονική" πραγματικότητα....


αυτό βέβαια είναι κάτι που ούτως ή άλλως είναι γνωστό εκ των προτέρων και πρέπει να συνυπολογίζεται στο κόστος

----------


## zio21

Φιλε CMS .. Τελικά ούτε το update τις ασύρματης κάρτας άλλαξε κάτι ... 
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satel...#versiondetail
ούτε το tweak ...  !!!
Υπενθυμίζω είχα πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα με WIFi ενώ με Ethermet είναι οκ.....
καμιά αλλη ιδέα...??? μήπως να πάρω αλλη ασύρματη κάρτα ??

----------


## gosper

> disconnects and more disconnects
> 
> ιντερνετ οταν λειτουργη ειμαι ηκανοποιημενος 
> Τηλεφωνο λειτουργη (βεβαια δεν μιλαω με τις ωρες μπορει και αυτο να εχει προβληματα)
> IPTV  που να δεις  IPTV αν κανεις disconnect καθε τρεις και λιγω.


η τηλεοραση δουλευει καλα οταν δουλευει δλδ...απο ταινιες τι παιζει ??επιπεδο Nova η χαλια μαυρα??

----------


## CMS

> Φιλε CMS .. Τελικά ούτε το update τις ασύρματης κάρτας άλλαξε κάτι ... 
> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satel...#versiondetail
> ούτε το tweak ...  !!!
> Υπενθυμίζω είχα πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα με WIFi ενώ με Ethermet είναι οκ.....
> καμιά αλλη ιδέα...??? μήπως να πάρω αλλη ασύρματη κάρτα ??


Φίλε μου, κάνε μία τελευταία απόπειρα ... άλλαξε το κανάλι και στον router και στην κάρτα σου ... κάνε reset ... και δες διαφορά ...

Αν κάποιος φίλος σου έχει laptop με καρτούλα 802.11b/g φέρτο σπίτι σου και κύττα χωρίς ρυθμίσεις και μετά με ρυθμίσεις TWEAK τί γίνεται ... θα  δεις μάλλον διαφορά γιατί μάλλον η καρτούλα σου στο computeraki σου έχει πρόβλημα ... πριν την αλλάξεις κύττα να την σκατζάρεις με κανενός φίλου σου να δεις διαφορά ... έχουν αναφερθεί πολλές περιπτώσεις καρτών όχι μόνο wireless αλλά και δικτυακών που αστοχούσαν σε ταχύτητες μεταφοράς - συγχρονισμούς ... εγώ την έχω πάθει και στα δύο ... αν δεν  άλλαζα δεν θα "ένωνα" γρήγορα ... πάντως δεν φταίει το pirerllaki σου (τουλάχιστον σε αυτό ... ) ... κουράγιο και γράψε νέα ...

----------


## original21paul

> η τηλεοραση δουλευει καλα οταν δουλευει δλδ...απο ταινιες τι παιζει ??επιπεδο Nova η χαλια μαυρα??


σε μενα επειδη δεν εχω σχεδον καθολου disconnect ειναι αρκετα ικανοποιητικη η τηλεοραση!το σημα ειναι καλυτερο απο της νοβα νομιζω!

----------


## ktas

> σε μενα επειδη δεν εχω σχεδον καθολου disconnect ειναι αρκετα ικανοποιητικη η τηλεωραση!το σημα ειναι καλυτερο απο της νοβα νομιζω!


Μια από τα ίδια. Σήμα πεντακάθαρο και εφάμιλλο NOVA.

----------


## zio21

> Φίλε μου, κάνε μία τελευταία απόπειρα ... άλλαξε το κανάλι και στον router και στην κάρτα σου ... κάνε reset ... και δες διαφορά ...
> 
> Αν κάποιος φίλος σου έχει laptop με καρτούλα 802.11b/g φέρτο σπίτι σου και κύττα χωρίς ρυθμίσεις και μετά με ρυθμίσεις TWEAK τί γίνεται ... θα  δεις μάλλον διαφορά γιατί μάλλον η καρτούλα σου στο computeraki σου έχει πρόβλημα ... πριν την αλλάξεις κύττα να την σκατζάρεις με κανενός φίλου σου να δεις διαφορά ... έχουν αναφερθεί πολλές περιπτώσεις καρτών όχι μόνο wireless αλλά και δικτυακών που αστοχούσαν σε ταχύτητες μεταφοράς - συγχρονισμούς ... εγώ την έχω πάθει και στα δύο ... αν δεν  άλλαζα δεν θα "ένωνα" γρήγορα ... πάντως δεν φταίει το pirerllaki σου (τουλάχιστον σε αυτό ... ) ... κουράγιο και γράψε νέα ...


Οταν λες reset ...??? το κουμπί  στο Pireli απο πίσω να πατήσω???

----------


## Tem

> Οταν λες reset ...??? το κουμπί  στο Pireli απο πίσω να πατήσω???


κάνε επανεκκίνηση μέσα απο το ρούτερ αφού πρώτα θα έχεις κάνει την αλλαγή των καναλιών

----------


## zio21

> κάνε επανεκκίνηση μέσα απο το ρούτερ αφού πρώτα θα έχεις κάνει την αλλαγή των καναλιών


Thanks ειμαι λίγο Noob σε αυτά....

----------


## CMS

> Οταν λες reset ...??? το κουμπί  στο Pireli απο πίσω να πατήσω???


Θα κλείσεις router κανονικά με το διακοπτάκι του ......και computeraki ... και μετά θα ανοίξεις φυσικά πρώτα router και μετά το pc ... (η σωστή σειρά είναι να  κάνεις στον router μετά την αλλαγή καναλιού save τα settings και logoff ... και μετά αν θέλεις κλείσε το router και ξανάνοιξέ τον) ... 

Προσπάθησε να κάνεις εκείνα που είπαμε ... Εχεις καμιά περίεργη ασύρματη μετάδοση στο σπίτι? κανένα περίεργο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο (ειδικά αν δεν είναι DECT) ? καμιά ενδοσυνεννόηση ?

μάλλον η αλλαγή κάρτας είναι ή λύση ... μην βιαστείς όμως ... ψάξε το όπως είπαμε με καμιά σκάτζα με wireless καρτα φίλου σου ... δες και με κανένα laptop τί γίνεται πάντα με TWEAK ρυθμίσεις ...

υπάρχει και μία περίπτωση που δεν θέλω να την σκέφτομαι αλλά έχει συμβεί και αυτό σε μία άλλη περίπτωση όμως (φίλος δεν μπορούσε να πάρει γρήγορο διαδίκτυο σε pc της εταιρείας το οποίο έπαιρνε μέσω router server ethernet σε όλους τους σταθμούς το adsl ...) εκεί χρειάστηκε να αλλάξει και την δικτυακή του κάρτα και τελικά και την motherboard ... ήταν όμως μία σπάνια περίπτωση ... γράψε νέα ... είμαι περίεργος ...ξέχασα ...αυτό σε σένα αποκλείεται αφού το ethernet κατεβάζει μια χαρά ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ... κάποια στιγμή ο συγχρονισμός σου θα λάβει τέλος ...ακόμα σε σκαλίζουν φαίνεται ...
> 
> μην βιαστείς για premium σε rapid ... εκτός αν τα δίνεις τα φραγκάκια εύκολα .. το γνωρίζεις βέβαια ότι και με free στο rapid μπορείς να υποσκελίσεις τους περιορισμούς ... και να κατεβάζεις αβίαστα ... να τα πούμε με κανένα pm ... επειδή η εβδομάδα είναι δύσκολη στην δουλειά μου με κάτι ταξιδάκια εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας ... κύττα να βρεις την λύση που σου είπα μόνος αλλιώς κάποια στιγμή να τα πούμε .. βοηθάνε ενδεχομένως και άλλοι σε αυτό ... άντε ... φυλακή θα με βάλετε ..
> \
> καλά download φίλε γείτονα ...



Όσον αφορά τα disconnects, με πείρε τηλέφωνο [!!] τεχνικός και μου είπε οτι πράγματι, θα μου ρίξουν τον συχρονισμό σε λογικά επίπεδα.

Όσον αφορά τα υποδέλοιπα [rapid κλπ] με κίνδυνο να παρεξηγηθώ, σου λέγω, οτι είμαι εχμ...αρκετό καιρό στο κουρμπέτι.  :Wink:

----------


## sid

Οταν παιζει το TV εινε πολυ καλο το σημα. ΑΛΛΑ τι να το κανεις το σημα αν εχεις διακοπες καθε τρεις και λιγο.. δεν μπορεις να παρακολουθησεις ουτε ΤV ουτε ταινιες...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα των disconnects.

Απο οτι είδα με "κατέβασαν" στα 10240/1140

Aπό εκείνη την ώρα 11:00 περίπου -που με πείρε ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ στο τηλέφωνο- και μετά, κανένα disconnect.  :Smile: 

Μπορεί και να λύθηκε το πρόβλημα.  :One thumb up: 

Ίδωμεν.

----------


## CMS

> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα των disconnects.
> 
> Απο οτι είδα με "κατέβασαν" στα 10240/1140
> 
> Aπό εκείνη την ώρα 11:00 περίπου -που με πείρε ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ στο τηλέφωνο- και μετά, κανένα disconnect. 
> 
> Μπορεί και να λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Ίδωμεν.


 :Thinking:  Μεγάλη διαφορά στην ρύθμιση ε? φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να είσαι κοντά σε DSLAM αλλά έχεις θορυβάκο ... δεν σε χαλάει προς το παρόν ... αρκεί χωρίς disconnects να κτυπάς ταχύτητες download/upload ... αν χρησιμοποιείς άλλο router (εκτός από pirelli) ... πρόσεξες διαφορά σε θόρυβο ...?

----------


## costis66

οι εντυπωσεις δικες μου.........τα συμπερασματα διικα σας............ :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## original21paul

> οι εντυπωσεις δικες μου.........τα συμπερασματα διικα σας............



τωρα οτι και να σου πω δεν πιστευω οτι μπορω να δωσω καποια εξηγηση!

----------


## Tem

> οι εντυπωσεις δικες μου.........τα συμπερασματα διικα σας............


εντελώς αναξιόπιστο το τεστ. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα

----------


## AnastasiosK

[QUOTE=costis66;1177528]οι εντυπωσεις δικες μου.........τα συμπερασματα διικα σας............ :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 


Ασυρματη ειναι η συνδεση σου? Αν ναι πρεπει να κανεις καποιες αλλαγες στα settings , υπαρχουν οι οδηγιες στο φορουμ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μεγάλη διαφορά στην ρύθμιση ε? φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να είσαι κοντά σε DSLAM αλλά έχεις θορυβάκο ... δεν σε χαλάει προς το παρόν ... αρκεί χωρίς disconnects να κτυπάς ταχύτητες download/upload ... αν χρησιμοποιείς άλλο router (εκτός από pirelli) ... πρόσεξες διαφορά σε θόρυβο ...?



Λοιπόν,

μέχρι στιγμής -φτου φτου- δεν έχω κανένα -Huston i repeat  :Clap: - κανένα disconnect .

Από nvidia που κατέβασα τους νέους οδηγούς της κάρτας γραφικών μου, είδα -με Internet Download Manager- 1250, ενώ με Opera 480 περίπου -το ίδιο αρχείο.

Μεγάλη διαφορά, ναι?

Το pirelli είναι στο κουτί του -μην σκονίζεται κιόλας.  :Whistle:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Μια χαρουυλα  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

Τι διαφορά έχει αυτό το θέμα από το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82730 ?  :Thinking:

----------


## alextiger

Τελικά, ρε παιδιά, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλο modem/router μπορείς να κάνεις port forwarding για τα p2p; Αυτά που έχω διαβάσει για το Linksys WAG200, ότι μπορεί να παίξει και η IPTV με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις, ισχύουν; Να τα 'χώσουμε' δηλαδή τα λεφτά για την αγορά του linksys;

----------


## marboo

Δεν είναι ακριβώς πρόβλημα το παρακάτω, αλλά θέλω να δω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ΟΝ.

Τηλεφωνιόμουνα μ' ένα φίλο προ ολίγου, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι στην αναγνώριση κλήσης του ο αριθμός μου φαίνεται ως 590000-21080xxxxx. Αυτό το 590000 το έχετε δεί?

----------


## AnastasiosK

Στην iptv παιζει το onrec και το oncinema με το linksys αν θυμαμαι καλα. Αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να βλεπεις καναλια μεσω iptv , εισαι οκ. Προβλημα στο port forwarding δεν θα εχεις παντως σιγουρα.

----------


## AnastasiosK

not me..

----------


## original21paul

εγω οταν καλω καποιον του βγαζει αποκρυψη!αυτο ειναι μονιμο η βγαινει??αυριο εχω παλι βολτουλα προς σωρου μερια.... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## flevio

αυτη η αποκρυψη πως βγαινει?
δεν εχει καποιο νουμερο να βαζεις μπροστα?

----------


## Tem

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς πρόβλημα το παρακάτω, αλλά θέλω να δω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ΟΝ.
> 
> Τηλεφωνιόμουνα μ' ένα φίλο προ ολίγου, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι στην αναγνώριση κλήσης του ο αριθμός μου φαίνεται ως 590000-21080xxxxx. Αυτό το 590000 το έχετε δεί?


Το ζήτημα είναι αν το δεί αυτός που παίρνει την κλήση

----------


## Takerman

H απόκρυψη δεν είναι μόνιμη. Πρέπει να πληκτρολογείς *31# και μετά το νούμερο.

----------


## Takerman

> H απόκρυψη δεν είναι μόνιμη. Πρέπει να πληκτρολογείς *31# και μετά το νούμερο.


Μετά το τηλεφώνημα βγαίνει.

----------


## Takerman

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς πρόβλημα το παρακάτω, αλλά θέλω να δω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ΟΝ.
> 
> Τηλεφωνιόμουνα μ' ένα φίλο προ ολίγου, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι στην αναγνώριση κλήσης του ο αριθμός μου φαίνεται ως 590000-21080xxxxx. Αυτό το 590000 το έχετε δεί?


Εγώ όταν παίρνω εξωτερικό ο καλούμενος βλέπει άσχετο νούμερο απ'αυτό που έχω.

----------


## Avesael

Αν εξαιρέσουμε το πρόβλημα με τους λογαριασμούς που όπως φαίνεται είναι γενικό, όλα τα άλλα λειτουργούν μετά και τη χθεσινή ημέρα (και νύχτα!) πολύ καλά. Γρήγορο (γρηγορότερο ίσως δε γίνεται  :Razz: ) internet χωρίς disconnects (ποτέ δεν είχα άλλωστε), πολύ καλή τηλεφωνία χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα πλέον (είχα για 2-3 ημέρες κάτι χρατς-χρουτς περιστασιακά) και IPTV επίσης πολύ καλή (και ταινίες και VOD και ONREC ειδικά) χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με τους λογαριασμούς για να πούμε μια και καλή "Δόξα σοι ο Θεός".

Υ.Γ. Λέω ειδικά ONREC γιατί το έχω τσακίσει... :Cool:

----------


## costis66

[QUOTE=AnastasiosK;1177655]


> οι εντυπωσεις δικες μου.........τα συμπερασματα διικα σας............
> 
> 
> Ασυρματη ειναι η συνδεση σου? Αν ναι πρεπει να κανεις καποιες αλλαγες στα settings , υπαρχουν οι οδηγιες στο φορουμ.


οχι δεν εχω συνδεθει ασυρματα.ειμαι μεσω ethernet.
Παντως για να λεμε και τα καλα.....τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μετα απο μια ωρα περιπου
(δεν ξερω τι ακριβως κανανε) επανηλθε σε κανονικα επιπεδα η συνδεση.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τι διαφορά έχει αυτό το θέμα από το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82730 ?


Σε τίποτα δεν διαφέρουν γι αυτό και συγχωνεύτηκαν ...

Θα ήθελα επίσης να σας παρακαλέσω να δημιουργείται ένα νέο θέμα με σαφή τίτλο για τα τυχόν προβλήματα ή απορίες έχετε, χθές έκανα split τουλάχιστον 3-4 καινούργια threads από εδώ που τα πάνε μια χαρά και μόνα τους, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαβάσει κάποιος ένα θέμα 2000 posts για να βρεί μέσα στα off topic λύση στο πρόβλημα του ή απάντηση στην απορία του.

Με ένα τόσο γενικό τίτλο που είχαν και τα 2 θέματα που έγιναν merge δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην βγαίνουν συνέχεια off topic ...

----------


## EvilHawk

Το θέμα κλειδώνει, για τα προβλήματα σας μπορείτε να δημιουργείται *νέο θέμα με σαφή τίτλο* ή να χρησιμοποιείτε ένα από τα υπάρχοντα, σχετικό με το πρόβλημα σας.

----------

